# Der AMS 150 Thread



## SRX-Prinz (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,
einer muss den Anfang machen also hier geht es los !
Habe ein AMS 150 Race in 20" bestellt und warte bis es kommt.
Mehr so bald ich es aufgebaut habe so ca. im April oder doch später ????


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. März 2011)

Falls es jemand intressiert hier ist der erste Test!
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...150-sl-allrounder-par-excellence.479876.2.htm
Die Teile für denn Umbau sind schon alle da nur wo bleibt das Bike 
- Rock Shox Reverb
- Selle Italia Flite
- Race Face Atlas Lenker schwarz ( wird gekürzt )
- Avid Elixir CR carbon schwarz 
- X9 schwarz 10 -Fach
- Strainline Pedale schwarz
- Thomsen Vorbau 70mm
- E13 Bash + 36 Xt-Kettenblatt
- Bionicon Kettenführung ( noch nicht geliefert)
- Odi Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaiFrei (17. April 2011)

Hi all,

super das hier schon jemand angefangen hat, mit dem Thema.
Ich bin von einem AMS 125 (2008) auf ein AMS 150 umgestiegen.

Hab das Bike seit zwei Tagen und muss sagen das Thema Hinterbau lässt mich micht mehr ruhig schlafen.

Verbaut ist ein FOX RP23 Boostvalve, und genau diesen bekomm ich nicht sauber eingestellt. Ich hab ein 18 Zoll wie auch schon beim AMS 125 und die Sattelstütze relativ weit draußen, sprich leicht überhöht.

Wenn ich nun einen mittleren Rebound und Pro Pedal auf 3 einstelle brauch ich ca. 17 bar Druck damit ich nahezu "wippfrei" bin. Dann könnte man sagen das Bike wippt nicht mehr, allerdings hab ich da auch nur noch einen SAG von vielleicht 10%. 
Damit ist der Dämpfer aber so hart sa dass ich nichts mehr von dem sensiblen Hinterbau mitbekomme, arbeitet zwar noch aber nicht so fein wie ich es vom AMS 125 gewohnt bin.
Das AMS 150 ist nun mein viertes Fully in den letzten 10 Jahren, bei keinem hatte ich derartige Probleme. Wenn ich das Setup nach dem heutigen Ausritt nicht hinbekomme werde ich galub ich von meinem Rücktrittsrecht Gebaruch machen. 

Falls mir jemand gute Tipps zum RP23 oder gar zum AMS 150 geben kann würde ich mich echt freuen.....

Danke

VG RaiFrei


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. April 2011)

HI , meines kommt erst die Woche  
Ich hoffe das es bei mir nicht so ist , melde mich aber dazu .


----------



## RaiFrei (17. April 2011)

Das is gut.
Wie schwer und groß bist du?

VG


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. April 2011)

1,88 und 90 Kg 


Stefan


----------



## Themeankitty (17. April 2011)

@ RaiFrei

Wir wollen Bilder sehen vom AMS 150  


MfG


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto !
Nur mal schnell zusammengesteckt zum staunen und fürs Foto.
Jetzt hängt es schon in der Werkstatt und ist zerlegt


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. April 2011)

Fast fertig , nur noch Bionicon Kettenführung und dann kann es losgehen .


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. April 2011)

So die ersten Kilometer sind drauf ( 60Km - 1100Hm )
Das Bike ist der Hit .
Es geht super Bergauf und Bergab, ist es sehr wendig und das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum ! Das Setup war kein Akt 
Die Bionocon Kettenführung ( noch nich auf Foto ) ist ebenfalls der Hammer.
Das allergeilste ist die RockShox Reverb


----------



## Torpit (26. April 2011)

So, meins hat jetzt auch 150KM und 2200HM und ich bin bis jetzt schwer 
begeistert. Geht gut bergauf und super bergab.
Bin noch ein bisschen an der Abstimmung der Federelemente am spielen.
Die Nächste Anschaffung wird auch die RockShox Reverb.
@SRX Prinz
War die Verlegung der Leitung für die Reverb ein Problem?

Grüsse

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. April 2011)

Das Steuerrohr sieht ja mal richtig hässlich aus.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. April 2011)

?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. April 2011)

@Torpit: Nein das Leitung legen war kein Problem. Ich habe mir einen KLebesockel vom 3M besorgt und ihn links ans Oberrohrgeklebt und die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr über dem Dämpfer nach hinten geleitet.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (3. Mai 2011)

gewogen 13,7 Kg mit allem


----------



## Mich? (5. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich hab meins seit Dienstag und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden! Setup finden war eigentlich gar kein Problem, ich finde der Hinterbau ist für einen Viergelenker eh sehr antriebsneutral, zumindest um einiges besser als alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin, auch wenns weniger Federweg hatte.
Also Plattform ist nicht mal unbedingt nötig, wenn dann reicht die erste Stufe.
Bergauf ist es für die 150mm Federweg echt gut fahrbar und bergab macht es echt wahnsinnig viel Spass, ist überraschend wendig und lässt sich super um Kurven drücken, bügelt gut was weg und ist aber trotzdem noch recht verspielt und man kann auch mal den ein oder anderen Sprung mitnehmen.






Ist so noch original, ich weiss auch nicht was ich ändern sollte. 
Taugt die Bionicon-Kettenführung was?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. Mai 2011)

@mich?: Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der KF sie macht nur etwas Geräusche in den unteren Gängen.
Wg. der Umbauten : Ich war die letzten 4 Monate wg. einem Unfall nur zu Hause und musste mal was bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mich? (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann probier ich sie vielleicht mal aus, ist ja eigentlich kein großer Aufwand.

Sonst find ich deine Umbauten auch toll, vorallem die Laufräder würden mir gefallen.


----------



## Torpit (6. Mai 2011)

So, habe seit vorgestern auch die Reverb am Bike und ich muss sagen ich bin genauso begeistert wie SRX Prinz. Habe an meinem alten Bike die Kindshock dran aber die Reverb geht bis jetzt um längen geschmeidiger. Hoffe das bleibt auch so .


----------



## Holstenpils1 (8. Juni 2011)

Moin gesacht.
Kann mir bitte mal jemand den Unterschied zwischem den cube 150 sl und dem Race erklären.Außer dem Preis natürlich.
 Danke


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. Juni 2011)

AMS 150 RACE : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RahmenHPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GabelFox 32 Talas RLC FIT, Lockout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FederelementFox Float RP23 BV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FederwegGabel: 120/150mm; Hinterbau: 130mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LaufradsatzEASTON VICE (15mm/X12)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BremsenFormula THE ONE FR hydr. Discbrake (180/180)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KurbelShimano XT FCâM770â10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tretlager/InnenlagerPressâFit BB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchalthebelShimano XT SLâM770â10 RapidfireâPlus, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchaltwerkShimano Deore XT RDâM773 Shadow 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UmwerferShimano XT FDâM771â10 Direct Mount, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KassetteShimano CSâHG81 11â36T, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KetteShimano CNâHG74 10âspeed, 110 links
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reifenvo./hi.:Schwalbe Fat Albert Front Kevlar Triple Com.2.4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VorbauSyntace F149 Oversized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LenkerSyntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelstÃ¼tzeRFR Prolight 31,6mm setback
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SteuersatzFSA Orbit Zât
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GriffeCUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelRFR Trail Shape 0.1 M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pedalekeine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewicht Komplettrad12,7 kg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Farbeblack anodized


AMS 150 SL:*Ausstattung:
**



*RahmenHPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GabelFox 32 Talas RLC, Lockout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FederelementFox Float RP23 BV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FederwegGabel: 120/150mm; Hinterbau: 150mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LaufradsatzEASTON HAVEN (15mm/X12)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BremsenFormula R1X hydr. discbrake (180/180mm)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KurbelShimano XT FCâM770â10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tretlager/InnenlagerPressâFit BB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchalthebelShimano XT SLâM770â10 RapidfireâPlus, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SchaltwerkShimano XT RDâM773 Shadow 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UmwerferShimano XT FDâM771â10 Direct Mount, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KassetteShimano XT CSâM770â10 11â36T, 10âspeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KetteShimano CNâHG74 10âspeed, 110 links
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reifenvo./hi.:Schwalbe Fat Albert Front Kevlar Triple Com. 2.4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VorbauSyntace Superforce
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LenkerSyntace Vector Carbon Lowrider Oversized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelstÃ¼tzeSyntace P6 Carbon 31.6mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SteuersatzFSA Orbit Zât
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GriffeCUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SattelFi'zi:k Gobi XM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pedalekeine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewicht Komplettrad12,5 kg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Farbemetal orange


----------



## Holstenpils1 (8. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## Beaumont (30. Juni 2011)

Wow, schönes Bike und schöne Umbauten Srx Prinz! Wie bist du zufrieden damit? Bei mir wirds vielleicht auch das 150 Race in 20".
Habt ihr noch mehr Bilder? Immer her damit, auch in Action wenn möglich!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. Juni 2011)

Danke, ich Habe die 10000 Hm Marke geknackt und bin nach wie vor total überzeugt davon 
Ich war übers Wochenende mit/bei Cube in Mayerhofen und hatte sehr viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo stolze 150er Besitzer!

Habe zwar nur den kleinen Bruder (AMS 130 Race), dafÃ¼r fahre ich aber auch nur in der Stadt, bzw. auf zu Radwegen umfunktionierte Ex-Zechenbahnen. Allerdings sind manche StraÃen in den schlaglochgeplagten Pleitkommunen Duisburg und Oberhausen eine echte Herausforderung fÃ¼r das Fahrwerk.
Diese lokalen Besonderheiten in Zusammenhang mit meinen zerschossenen Bandscheiben lÃ¤Ãt den Einen oder Anderen vielleicht nachvollziehen, warum meine Entscheidung auf diese Bike fiel. 
Das Talas-System hÃ¤tte Ã¼brigens von einem Physiopathologen mit RÃ¼ckenproblemen ersonnen worden sein kÃ¶nnen. Je nach Tagesverfassung des RÃ¼ckens, lÃ¤Ãt sich die Sitzhaltung und damit auch die Belastung der Bandscheiben via Federwegverstellung anpassen.   Von der traumhaften Hinterbaususpension ganz zu schweigen.
Dieses Bike mÃ¼Ãte eigentlich in jedem SanitÃ¤tshaus erhÃ¤ltlich sein - mit ZuschuÃ der Krankenversicherung versteht sich.
Ãbrigens, ein billiges handbetriebenes Rollstuhlmodell kostet auch schon â¬ 2500.-


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juli 2011)

@CelticTiger 
Bilder !


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @CelticTiger
> Bilder !


Die Kernspintomographie meiner Bandscheiben, oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juli 2011)

@ CelticTiger 
Du SPASSVOGEL 
natürlich vom Cube AMS 130 Race !


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt gerade mal auf, daß ich die schönsten Schlaglöcher Oberhausens und Duisburgs noch gar nicht photographiert habe. 
Für die Versicherung habe ich dann noch dieses Photo gemacht:


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

Sorry, etwas groß geraten. Ist mein erstes Photo hier.


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juli 2011)

Danke 
Sieht richtig geil aus !


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt müßte es etwas handlicher sein:


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Juli 2011)

Hier seht Ihr, welche Herausforderungen die städtischen Trails in Duisburg und Oberhausen dem Biker abverlangen (Bildserie "Schlaglochsammlung" anklicken):
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/obe...en-kaempfen-mit-Schlagloechern-id4134774.html


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Juli 2011)

Frage an die 150er Fahrer: Zickt Eure Talas auch so rum wie eine alte Jungfer? Meine ist an den Oberrohren permanent ausgetrocknet, egal, ob ich sie nachts auf den Kopf stelle oder nicht.  Die Sensibilität ist deshalb echt dürftig und dem einer jungen Tora  deutlich unterlegen. (Alleine die Tatsache, daß Toxo ernsthaft empfiehlt, Ihre Hightech-Produkte auf den Kopf zu stellen, um eine hinreichende Fuktion zu gewährleisten, erinnert mich ein wenig an gewisse DDR Produkte.  Wenn die nicht funktionierten, hat man sie auch einfach auf den Kopf gestellt. Die Aussichten, daß sie hernach ihren Dienst wieder verrichteten waren nicht schlecht.)
Mit Brunox & Co möchte ich der Talas nur ungern zu Leibe rücken, da diese Mittelchen fast immer Ingredienzien (zur besseren Oberflächenverteilung) enthalten, die auf Dauer wie Lösungsmittel wirken können.


----------



## Hickey (12. Juli 2011)

Heyho,

mal ne frage, ist das Bike hier einigermassen Bikepark tauglich, für leichte Routen, Jumps bis max 1m oder geht das hier eher in den Bereich XC ? 

danke


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit dem 130er unfreiwillig(!) die recht steilen Bahnsteigtreppen runtergebrettert. (Hatte, nachdem ich im Zugabteil das Fahrrad zum Wenden aufrecht gestellt habe, wohl den Bremshebel leicht gezogen, so daß Luft ins System gelangte. Kurz vor der Treppe hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht.)
Jedenfalls bin ich wohlbehütet aber mit Schrecken in den Knochen unten angekommen. Der Dämpfer schlug zwar durch, aber ich habe ohnehin relativ wenig Druck drauf, da ich ein Komfortfahrer bin. RP 23 und Talas RCL 150 verrichten seitdem weiter klaglos und zuverlässig ihren Dienst. Nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt ist eine kleine Macke, da ich wohl irgenwie auf der Treppenkante aufsetzte. Kurbel läuft aber sauber. Alle anderen Komponenten und Rahmenteile sind unbeschadet geblieben.

Wenn Du mit Deinem AMS 150/130 nicht allzu oft in den Bikepark brettern gehst und es bei kleineren Sprüngen bleibt, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

PS: Falls Du noch vor dem Kauf stehen solltest; vielleicht solltest Du Dir besser ein Stereo/Fritzz  oder gleich ein Hanzz zulegen, um langfristig Schäden am Bike zu vermeiden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Bikes der AMS Serie prinzipiell nicht für den Bikepark vorgesehen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hickey (12. Juli 2011)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 

So wie ich das einschätze komm ich vielleicht 2-3 mal pro Jahr in den Bikepark. 

Ich hab jetzt auch nicht vor die UltraHardcore Strecken mit nem Neigungswinkel von 70° zu fahren.

Nach der Trailskala wirds wohl maximal S2 werden, öfter dann S0 und S1 strecken.

Bin halt am Grübeln, weil n Kumpel auch meinte das er noch nie so ein Cube im Bikepark gesehen hat.

Jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl...AMS 150 Race für 2399,-(statt 2699,-) oder ein Stumjumper Elite Evo mit nem minimalen Lackschaden für 2936,-(statt 3599,-).


Gibts noch jemanden der mir hier was über Bikeparktauglichkeit und Trailtauglichkeit des AMS 150 Race berichten kann ? 

Vielen dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Juli 2011)

Gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß es einen fundierten Grund geben wird, wenn das Cube AMS nicht im Bikepark auftaucht.


----------



## icube (12. Juli 2011)

schau das du das evo fÃ¼r 2900 â¬ glatt bekommst und werd glÃ¼cklich!


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Juli 2011)

@ Hickey  Wie wÃ¤rÂ´s mit einem Cube Stereo Team fÃ¼r 2599â¬ oder Stereo Race fÃ¼r 2999â¬ (150mm vorne und 140mm hinten,wÃ¤re also wie das Stumjumper Elite Evo)


----------



## fistbeatz (13. Juli 2011)

Hol dir das Stumpi zefix


----------



## fistbeatz (13. Juli 2011)

S0-S1 sollten für das AMS kein Problem darstellen... bei S2-S3 wär ich bei so einem teuren Bike scho vorsichtiger. Da ist das Specialized einfach eher drauf ausgerichtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hickey (13. Juli 2011)

Neee ich hol mir den Würfel erstmal, n Downhill hol ich mir erst wenn ich technisch so gut bin das ich damit was anfangen kann.

die gibts ja außerdem billiger )))


----------



## AXION (31. Juli 2011)

So hier outet sich mal wieder einer der seltenen AMS150 Käufer! ;-)
Hab meins gestern vom Händler geholt und bin begeistert. Das Rad geht gut bergauf und ist sehr fehlerverzeihend bergab. War bei mir ein recht spontaner kauf, aber bin an einen günstigen Vorführer hin gelaufen und wollte es nach der Probefahrt nicht mehr hergeben. Änderungen werden erstmal keine gemacht, ich finde das Bike optisch und technisch gelungen. 
Hier mal noch zwei Bilder:













Hoffentlich kommt der Thread mal ein bisschen ins Rollen...
Schreibt eure Eindrücke und Probleme!


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2011)

@ AXion 
Top!


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2011)

Gibt´s hier im Forum eigentlich schon einen AMS 150 SL Besitzer?
Ich würde gern mal Bilder im echt sehn?


----------



## Holstenpils1 (31. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ AXion
> Top!



anschließ


----------



## CelticTiger (31. Juli 2011)

Sieht nett aus. Viel VergnÃ¼gen damit und allzeit gute Fahrt!
HÃ¤tte mir im Januar anstelle des 130er Race auch lieber das 150 Race  oder SL zugelegt, zumal Ersteres nur â¬ 100.- mehr gekostet hÃ¤tte. Doch  waren die beiden 150er (SL und Race) und das 130er SL Anfang bis in den  FrÃ¼hsommer hinein nicht lieferbar.
Aber das 130er Race bereitet mir seit Ende Januar (anfangs mit Ice Spiker Pro - Super! - Empfehlenswert!) auch 'ne ganze Menge SpaÃ, zumal sich das Heck in brenzlichen Situationen eher nach 150mm als nach 130mm anfÃ¼hlt. 
Ãbrigens, "Vice" habe ich vormals noch nie gehÃ¶rt, geschweige denn  gesehen. Handelt es sich um eine neue Komponentengruppe von Easton oder ist das wieder eine  Extrawurst fÃ¼r Cube?


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

Sucht eigentlich einer ein AMS 150? in weiß ?


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2011)

*AMS 150 2012*

*AMS SHPC 150 SLT*




*AMS SHPC 150 SL*




*AMS SHPC 150 Race*




*AMS 150 SL*




*AMS 150 Race*




*AMS 150 Pro*






Preise:
AMS SHPC 150 SLT 5999â¬
AMS SHPC 150 SL 3999â¬
AMS SHPC 150 Race 2999â¬
AMS 150 SL 2999â¬
AMS 150 Race 2499â¬
AMS 150 Pro 1999â¬


----------



## AXION (4. September 2011)

Ich war heute auf der Eurobike und muss sagen, die neuen Farbvarianten schauen echt gut aus. Da wirkt mein aktuelles Race schon sehr langweilig.
Täusche ich mich oder sind die Preise wirklich etwas gesunken?
Zumindest erkenne ich beim Race keine Verschlechterung der Parts und es ist 200 Euro günstiger wie das 2011 Modell.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. September 2011)

Die 150er machen vom Design richtig was her. Ich finde, die taugen sogar als Einrichtungsgegenstand - zumindest für den zum Übergewicht neigenden, alternden Manager, dem zum Rad fahren Zeit, Muße und Kondition fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die 150er machen vom Design richtig was her. Ich finde, die taugen sogar als Einrichtungsgegenstand - zumindest für den zum Übergewicht neigenden, alternden Manager, dem zum Rad fahren Zeit, Muße und Kondition fehlen.




Genau


----------



## reinera (20. September 2011)

Hallo,

War gerade beim Händler und wollte mit dem Kauf eines 2011er Auslaufmodells etwas Geld sparen.

Aber sein Angebot für ein 2011 ist sogar 50 teurer als für das 2012   - Komische Welt ????

Zielbike ist ein AMS 150 Race.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## mtblukas (20. September 2011)

Cooler Händler..wo ist der?


----------



## Niederbayer (21. September 2011)

Ich hätte ein AMS 150 Race in 20" zu verkaufen


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2011)

reinerbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> War gerade beim Händler und wollte mit dem Kauf eines 2011er Auslaufmodells etwas Geld sparen.
> 
> ...



In 18" allerdings nur ... hier für 2.159 uro


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann mal jemand die Tretlagerhöhe vom Boden aus messen (cm) und die Rahmengröße dazu nennen? Danke.


----------



## Robsonbrother (11. November 2011)

Hallo ausm Schwabenland,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Ams 150 Race in 20".
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den "kleinen Bruder" Ams 130 Race zulegen aber durch ein TOP-Angebot hab ich mich doch zum 150er entschieden!
Jetzt werd ich erstmal das richtige Setup suchen und einige Kilometer abspulen 

das ist mein erstes MTB - ich bin davor eher auf der Straße mit meinem Rennrad oder Crossrad (litt dieses Jahr unter einigen Trails ;-) ) unterwegs gewesen.

Im letzten Bild ist mein gesamter Fuhrpark "inkl. Bahnhofrad" zu sehen!

Gruß Robin

Ps: Abstand Boden Tretlagermitte sind bei mir (20") ca. 343mm


----------



## CelticTiger (11. November 2011)

Robsonbrother schrieb:


> Hallo ausm Schwabenland,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Ams 150 Race in 20".
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir den "kleinen Bruder" Ams 130 Race zulegen aber durch ein TOP-Angebot hab ich mich doch zum 150er entschieden!
> ...



Glückwunsch! Hervorragende Wahl! 
Mich trägt dieses tolle Schaukelpferd schon seit einigen Monaten durch die Lande. 
Mein Tip: Gabel und Dämpfer bei "Push" in Westbury (England) tunen lassen, um das Fahrwerk noch besser den individuellen Gewohnheiten anzupassen. Bei diesem klasse Fahrwerk lohnt sich der Aufwand! Versprochen! 
Ich habe mir die Dämpfungselemente auf maximalen Komfort einstellen lassen. Das Ergebnis: Man schwebt quasi über Kopfsteinpflaster und Schlaglöcher. Nicht nur meine zerschossenenen Bandscheiben sind hiervon begeistert. 

Hier die Webseite von Push:

www.tftunedshox.com

Grüße vom Niederrhein

Olli.


----------



## mtblukas (11. November 2011)

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. November 2011)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/fox.aspx
http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/push.aspx


----------



## Robsonbrother (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

mit wie viel Druck fahrt ihr euren Dämpfer bei welchem Körpergewicht?
(ich weiß darüber wurde hier schon einige Male diskutiert - aber nicht für dieses Bike)
Ich hab bei der Cube Tabelle nachgeschaut - aber demnach hatte ich knapp 50% Sag! 
Um z.B. 20% Sag zu erreichen müsste ich auf stolze 18 bar!!! aufpumpen bei ca. 80kg Körpergewicht.

Danke für den Tip, ich wills aber erstmal selbst versuchen um bisschen Erfahrung zu sammeln und mein Portmonai zu schonen 

Gruß Robin


----------



## CelticTiger (13. November 2011)

Fahre den RP 23 BV mit 12 bar bei etwa 25% SAG. Bei meinen 85kg ist der Hinterbau damit relativ "weich" und komfortorientiert grundeingestellt.


----------



## Robsonbrother (13. November 2011)

Ja genauso sollte es ja eigentlich auch sein - nur ich brauch für 25% sag ca. 18 bar und dann ist der hinterbau nicht mehr sehr feinfühlig. 
Mir kommts auch so vor, als ob der Dämpfer eine sehr unlineare Kennlinie hat.
Kann ich neben Luftdruck, ProPedal und Zugstufe noch etwas anders einstellen?

welche Eigenschaften (Tune, Velocity, Boostvalvedruckhaben) haben eure Dämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (13. November 2011)

Die neuen Voreinstellung lauten nach dem Tuning durch "Push" nun wie folgt:

Velocity:         M1
Rebound:        L1
Boost Valve:   225

bei 200x50,8 (wie Deiner auch).

Die ursprünglichen Einstellungen, die ja immer auf die jeweilige Kinematik des Hinterbaus zugeschnitten sind, sind mir leider nicht mehr bekannt. 
Allerdings habe ich mit diesen ursprünlichen Werkseinstellungen die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme bei mir nicht beobachten können. Das Gesamtsystem (Talas und RP 23) war bei Erhalt des Bikes bereits sehr sorgfältig eingestellt gewesen.

Mein Vorschlag, wenn's günstig sein soll: Einfach beim Händler die unpassenden Voreinstellung (ggf. auch die der Talas) reklamieren.


----------



## Vincy (13. November 2011)

Beim AMS 150 ist aber ein RP23 216x63mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (13. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim AMS 150 ist aber ein RP23 216x63mm Hub.



Echt? 
Das erste AMS 150 SL, daß im Mai dieses Jahres in die Läden kam, hatte, wie die AMS 130 Serie, den 200x50,8mm. Es handelte sich allerdings um ein 18''-Modell. (Das 22''-Modell, welches ich benötigt hätte, kam erst noch später.)
Ich habe das deshalb so gut in Erinerung, weil ich ursprünglich dieses Modell im Dezember bestellt habe, aber die Auslieferung sich immer weiter verzögerte, so daß ich dan schließlich im Januar das 130er erworben habe. Als das 150er dann endlich im Laden stand, habe ich es äußerst gründlich unter die Lupe genommen. (Das wäre Ihr Preis gewesen.)
Gibt es hier verschiedene Dämpfer-Ausführungen aufgrund diverser Rahmengrößen?


----------



## Vincy (13. November 2011)

Die Dämpferlänge ist bei allen Größen gleich. Alle 150er haben 216x63mm.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-ams-150-sl.539519.2.htm
https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mounta...cube-ams-150-race-black-anodized-2011--29.php


----------



## CelticTiger (13. November 2011)

Vorserienmodell? 
Vielleicht sollten alle 150er Besitzer, insbesondere die, die ihr Bike im Frühjahr/Sommer erstanden haben, noch mal genauer hinsehen.
Ich gehe mal, davon aus, daß sich ein kürzerer Hub deutlich auf die Fahrwerkcharakteristik auswirkt. 
Haben die Dämpfer mit kleinerer Einbaulänge eigentlich auch automatisch kleinere Luftkammern?

Vielleicht gab's ja auch nur Schwierigkeiten bei der Zulieferung der richtigen Parts. Dies könnte auch die Erklärung dafür sein, warum in einigen OEM-Laufrädern der Serie DT Swiss XPW 1600 statt der 340/350er die 240er Nabe verbaut ist.


----------



## Peter-S (14. November 2011)

... und auf den Federweg, denn das Übersetzungsverhältnis kitzelt eben nur den verfügbaren Weg des Dämpfers heraus ...



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Vorserienmodell?
> Ich gehe mal, davon aus, daß sich ein kürzerer Hub deutlich auf die Fahrwerkcharakteristik auswirkt.
> QUOTE]


----------



## Robsonbrother (14. November 2011)

Ich hab den langen Dämpfer mit folgenden Einstellungen
Rebound L, Boost Valve 200, Velocity F
Ich werd dann mal mit chainreactioncycles Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen was ich machen soll!


----------



## CelticTiger (14. November 2011)

Robsonbrother schrieb:


> Ich hab den langen Dämpfer (...)



Das ist doch schon mal beruhigend. 

Ich wollte Dir mit dem Tuning Tip jetzt keinen Floh ins Ohr setzen. Wie ich weiter oben bereits erwähnt habe, war die Fahrwerkseinstellung bei der Neuauslieferung schon hochordentlich.
Ich habe das Feintuning eigentlich nur wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheiben vornehmen lassen, war danach aber angenehm überrascht, was sich mit diesem Service noch aus dem Fahrwerk rausholen ließ.
Allerdings ließe sich für die knapp  200.- an Servicekosten (für Gabel und Dämpfer inkl. Porto und Reserve Dichtungskits) sicherlich auch eine sinnvollere Verwendung finden.


----------



## bergfann (27. November 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @Torpit: Nein das Leitung legen war kein Problem. Ich habe mir einen KLebesockel vom 3M besorgt und ihn links ans Oberrohrgeklebt und die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr über dem Dämpfer nach hinten geleitet.



@SRX-Prinz:
Ich will meinem AMS 125 auch eine Reverb verpassen. Hab aber noch keinen Plan wie ich die Leitung verlegen soll, ohne dass sie sich mit dem Umlenkhebel für den Hinterbau in die Quere kommt.

Könntest Du ein Foto von Deiner Leitungsführung einstellen, oder besser 2 max. ein-/ausgefahrene Stattelstütze.

Ich habe noch eine Frage:
Kannst Du mir den Abstand zwischen den beiden roten Pfeilen messen? 





Ich brauch das Maß, damit ich weis, ob die Reverb bei mir in den Rahmen passt. Ich hab da nur 17,5 cm. Gemessen von Oberkante Stattelstrebe bis Oberkannte Rahmenrohr.





Vielen Dank.

Gruß
bergfann


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. November 2011)

@bergfann: Hi, meß ich heute Abend


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. November 2011)

So eben gemessen, 19,3cm.
Falls du oder wer ein Foto braucht einfach melden.
Das neuste und letzte Uptade ist eine RC36 Talas 
Es ist unglaublich wie steif sie sich gegen die 150er anfühlt.


----------



## bergfann (29. November 2011)

@SRX-Prinz:
Danke für die Daten. 19,3 ist für mich leider zu viel, da werd ich mich nach einer anderen Lösung umschauen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (29. November 2011)

bergfann schrieb:


> @SRX-Prinz:
> Danke für die Daten. 19,3 ist für mich leider zu viel, da werd ich mich nach einer anderen Lösung umschauen müssen.



Ich messe mal meine KindShock Supernatural (i950), die gibt es ohne Remote z.Z. bei BOC für 150 uro. Ich bin mit dem Teil zufrieden


----------



## Peter-S (29. November 2011)

... jetzt fehlt nur noch das Bike  die Teile habe ich inzwischen zusammen LRS, Bremse, Sattel und am Sa . sitze ich mal die 18" Variante ... mal sehen, vielleicht reicht die schon für mich.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. November 2011)

@ Ptere-S : Kannst meins jederzeit mal Probefahren


----------



## KeepBiking (30. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe mich nun entschieden, mir ein AMS 150 Race zu gönnen.
Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob 20 oder 22". Ich bin 1,86 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm.
Bei den Geometriedaten ist mir bei der Sitzrohrlänge aufgefallen dass das eine Mass A 508 mm bei dem 20" ist und 559 mm beim 22". Soweit so gut. Bei dem Mass A' steht aber bei beiden 436 mm. Das ist das Mass "Mitte-Mitte". Das bedeutet doch, dass das Sitzrohr bei dem 22" lediglich diese 51 mm weiter über das Oberrohr drüber steht.
Wenn ich also mit den Beinen auf dem Boden stehe, reicht mir bei beiden Größen das Oberohr an genau die gleiche Stelle am Oberschenkel. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Leider fehlt diese Massangabe. Ich möchte einfach nicht zu "eingeklemmt" auf dem Bike sitzen, zumal ich momentan ein "Riesenunivega" fahre. Auch eine Nachrüstung mit längerem Vorbau finde ich nicht gerade prickelnd. Leider hat mein Händler nicht ein einziges Cube mehr am Lager. Wenigstens nicht in 20" und 22". Ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass das Sitzrohr einfach um diese 51 mm über das Obberohr übersteht oder nicht?
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Vincy (30. November 2011)

A = Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr
A' = Abstand (am Sitzrohr) Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr
bedeutet: 20" und 22" haben in etwa den gleichen Überstand (Schrittfreiheit Boden/Oberrohr, auf Höhe ca 2/3 Oberrohr)
Kommt da auch drauf an, ob es über den ganzen Verlauf des Oberrohres gleichbleibend ist (Sitzrohr bis Steuerrohr).
Ist aber bei allen AMS Modellen so.


----------



## KeepBiking (30. November 2011)

Genau, ich denke auch, dass der Verlauf des Oberrohres vom Steuer- bis zum Sitzrohr beim 22er einfach etwas mehr abfällt. Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, ich könnte mit dem 22er glücklicher werden, zumal ich auch recht lange Arme habe.
Da der Radstand beim 20er geringer ist, werde ich hier aufrechter sitzen als beim 22er. Ich denke mal, mein Händler wird nicht wegen mir extra ein 20er und ein 22er bestellen.
LG

Edit: Zwischen 16, 18 und 20 ist auch bei dem Mass A' immer ein Unterschied. nur bei 20 und 22 ist das identisch.


----------



## Vincy (30. November 2011)

Ich würde da eher das 20" bevorzugen.


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi Vincy,
Und warum würdest Du das 20er bevorzugen?
Ab welcher Schrittlänge bzw. Körpergröße wäre das 22er "passender"?
LG
KeepBiking

Möchte das Rad in der kommenden Woche bestellen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei 1,88 und 90er Schritt ein 20".
Für meine begriffe dürfte es nicht größer sein, kommt aber auch darauf an was du machen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (1. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> A = Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr
> A' = Abstand (am Sitzrohr) Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr
> bedeutet: 20" und 22" haben in etwa den gleichen Überstand (Schrittfreiheit Boden/Oberrohr, auf Höhe ca 2/3 Oberrohr)
> Kommt da auch drauf an, ob es über den ganzen Verlauf des Oberrohres gleichbleibend ist (Sitzrohr bis Steuerrohr).
> Ist aber bei allen AMS Modellen so.



>> Schrittfreiheit Hoden/Oberrohr find ich wichtiger 

Ich bin 1.84 mit 87er Schritthöhe und komme grundsätzlich auch mit 18er Modellen klar. Beim AMS könnte auch ein 18er ggf. passen, wegen der Oberrohrlänge. Mal sehen ...


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo SRX-Prinz,
danke fÃ¼r die Info.
Vielleicht bin ich nur durch mein jetziges "Monster" geprÃ¤gt. Mein 10 Jahre altes Univega hat eine SitzrohrlÃ¤nge von 620 mm. Mass A im Vergleich zu Cube und als Mass A' 525 mm. Vom Boden aus gemessen liegt das Oberrohr in einer HÃ¶he von 830 mm. Also gerade mal so, dass ich mir nicht die Eier aufschlage. Das ist halt so ein uraltes Raceteil, auf dem ich sehr gestreckt "drauflag". Erst als ich mir einen anderen Vorbau und einen anderen, gekrÃ¶pften Lenker drangebaut hatte, machte mir das Teil wieder Spass.
Das wird nun zu meinem Winterbike oder wie Du es sinnigerweise als Dorfhure bezeichnest.
Mit dem Cube will ich bei uns quer durch den PfÃ¤lzerwald, alles was unsere Waldwege so hergeben. Ich fahre sehr gerne bergab, auch schnell und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Anstiegen. Meine Touren bewegen sich so zwischen 40 und 60 km je nach Zeit, die zur VerfÃ¼gung steht. Wahrscheinlich wÃ¼rde mir auch ein 130er AMS reichen, hier bin ich aber ehrlich, die Farbgebung des 150ers gefÃ¤llt mir einfach besser.
LG
KeepBiking

Edit: Habe gerade diese Antwort von Cube erhalten. "vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail. Das 20â und 22â sind von der OberrohrhÃ¶he identisch. Beim 22iger ist hinten ein Schwalbenschwanz, der das lÃ¤ngere Sitzrohr abstÃ¼tzt. OberrohrlÃ¤nge und SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge sind beim 22iger lÃ¤nger." Meine Frage war, ob es sich evtl. um einen Druckfehler in den Geometriedaten handeln kÃ¶nnte.


----------



## Beaumont (1. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> >> Schrittfreiheit Hoden/Oberrohr find ich wichtiger



Haha, kommt hald dann auch immer auf die Hodengröße draufan 
Vielleicht sollten die Hersteller dieses Maß auch noch in die Geometriedaten miteinbeziehen, wen interessiert schon die Schrittlänge? 

@KeepBiking

Also ich bin 183 und hab eine SL von 86 und würde ziemlich sicher das 20" beim AMS 150 wählen! Und am liebsten wäre mir das 20" mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von max. 480mm (Oberkante)! Aber das gibts hald leider bei Cube nicht! Trotzdem stehts bei mir noch immer auf der Liste zum nächsten Bike, mal schaun.
Ich würde dir auch eher das 20" empfehlen, das ist hald ein All-Mountain/Trailbike und sollte noch verspielt und wendig bleiben aber das kommt dann natürlich auch, wie schon erwähnt, auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse an.
Und lass dich da mal lieber nicht zu viel von deinem jetzigen, wie du so schön sagst, Monster leiten. Is hald ein ganz anderer Einsatzbereich!

sg


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi Beaumont,
danke für dein Tipp.
Ich denke, es wird ein 20 Zöller werden.
Danke an Euch!
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## bergfann (2. Dezember 2011)

ich hab zwar ein AMS125. Hatte aber die gleiche Fragestellung 20 oder 22 Zoll Rahmen?
Hab beide Rahmen gefahren und mich für den 22er entschieden. Bin 1,86 groß und komm mit dem Teil gut zurecht. Fand die Sitzposition auf dem 22er einen Tick aufrechter. Liegt wahrscheinlich am höheren Steuerrohr. Allerdings hab ich jetzt das Problem, dass ich keine verstellbare Sattelstütze einbauen kann wg. dem "Schwalbenschwanz".
Mein Händler hätte mir eher zum 20er geraten. Er sagte, dass die 22er für Leute mit 1,90 und mehr gedacht sind.


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi bergfann,
was hat die verstellbare Stütze mit dem Schwalbenschwanz zu tun?
Hast Du mal ein Bild davon?
Das wird nämlich in keinem Prospekt erwähnt bzw. in keiner Abbildung gezeigt.
Danke Dir.

Edit: Habe mir dein Bild angesehen, dass Du eingestellt hast. Ich versteh' das aber immer noch nicht ganz.
Die Reverb sollte sich doch nicht an dieser "Schwalbenschwanz-Verstrebung" stören. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfann (3. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hi bergfann,
> was hat die verstellbare Stütze mit dem Schwalbenschwanz zu tun?
> Hast Du mal ein Bild davon?
> Das wird nämlich in keinem Prospekt erwähnt bzw. in keiner Abbildung gezeigt.
> ...







Bei mir sind, von der Sattelklemmung bis zur Sattelstrebe, 17,5 cm Luft vorhanden. (meine aktuelle Fahrposition)
Die Reverb braucht min 19,3 cm. Wenn ich die Reverb in meinen Rahmen einbaue und bis Anschlag in den Rahmen einschiebe, dann ist der Sattel in voll ausgefahrener Position 2 cm zu hoch für mich. Meins Wissens nach kann man die maximale Ausfahrhöhe (125mm) nicht begrenzen.

Der 20" Rahmen hat den Schwalbenschwanz nicht und daher ist die Sattelklemmung weiter unten. Dadurch wäre, bei gleicher Sattelhöhe, mehr Platz für die Reverb.


----------



## KeepBiking (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi bergfann,
die neue 2012er Reverb gibt es jetzt mit 100 mm Hub.
Habe gerade gestern mal danach geschaut und zufällig bei bike24 entdeckt.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Dezember 2011)

Eine Frage hätt' ich noch:
Die 2012er Modelle werden ja mit der Fox Factory-Linie ausgeliefert. Das bedeutet doch auch, das hier eine Kashima Beschichtung enthalten ist. Stimmt das oder bin ich hier auf dem Holzweg?
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Vincy (4. Dezember 2011)

Kann da bei OEM auch ohne Kashima sein, ansonsten steht es dann dabei.


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wird dann wohl ohne Beschichtung sein, da es in der Beschreibung nicht explizit dabei steht.
Na egal, freu' mich trotzdem auf das neue Rädchen.


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal zum Rahmenhöhenthema.

Ich hab mir am Samstag beide angeschaut bzw. Probe gesessen.
Es macht wirklich fast keinen Unterschied.
Die 8 mm Oberrohrlänge mehr beim 22 Zöller sind nicht der Rede Wert da sich wohl jeder seine Vorbaulänge individuell anpasst.

Bleibt noch der 1cm mehr Steuerrohr, auch nicht die Welt.
Ich selbst bin 1,90 bei 90cm Schrittlänge.

So wie ich das sehe wird man mit beiden glücklich.
Wenn der Händler nur noch eine der beiden Grössen da hat macht das nichts, ist auf keinen Fall verkehrt.
Hat er beide, Münze werfen!


----------



## KeepBiking (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Schoeppi,
danke für die Info und deine Meinung dazu.
Mein Händler hat momentan weder das 20er noch das 22er vor Ort.
Wenn er diese Woche bestellt, bekommt er das Rad Ende Februar.
Ich hab' mich nun für das 20er entschieden. Nachdem ich die Infos von Euch habe und die Daten veglichen habe, fiel die Entscheidung zu Gunsten des 20" Rahmens.
Nur wieso Cube auch beim AMS 150 Race bei den Fox Komponenten "Fatory" schreibt, ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft. Fox schreibt auf deren Homepage eindeutig, das Factory gleich Kashima Coating bedeutet. Cube schreibt Factory und dann z. Bsp. beim AMS 150 SL den Zusatz Kashima coated. Somit gibt es jetzt 2 Factory Linien. Ist ein wenig irreführend finde ich.
Nicht dass ich ohne die Beschichtung nicht leben könnte, nein, es ist nur verwirrend, wenn Fox so schreibt und Cube halt anders.
Mittwoch wird bestellt! Freu mir schon mal ein Loch in den Bauch... 
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Peter-S (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin am Sa. das 18" Race gefahren  
Der 18er Rahme würde schon passen, bin aber dennoch froh, den 20er bestellt zu haben. 
Die 780er !!! Lenkerbreite ist der Hammer und mit dem kurzen 75er Vorbau reagiert das AMS ultrapräzise.

Zum Fahrwerk: fluffiges Ansprechverhalten auch ohne Kashima !!

Meine Kindshock Supernatural muss ich noch ausmessen...


----------



## KeepBiking (5. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Zum Fahrwerk: fluffiges Ansprechverhalten auch ohne Kashima !!



Hi Peter, das denk' ich mir!
Bei meinen 88 kg und evtl. einem Tropfen Ballistol auf den Federbeinen weiß die Fox doch garnicht mehr was ein Losbrechmoment ist...


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking: warum kein 2011er Modell?
Sind dramatisch viel günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi schoeppi,
mein Händler hier im Ort hat mir einen sehr guten Preis gemacht. Dazu gibt er mir noch die Reverb und die XT-Pedale. Da kann ich einfach nicht woanders hin. Außerdem halt direkt im Ort. Luftlinie 2-3 km und wirklich engagiert. Ein 2011er hat er leider nicht mehr.Ein weiterer Punkt ist weil mir die Farbkombi schwarz-blau richtig gut gefällt. Ich weiß, es gibt wichtigere Sachen an einem Rad als die Farbe. Mir muss so ein Teil aber auch gefallen.
Seit einer Stunde ist es eh vorbei. Ich hab das AMS bei meinem Händler nun definitiv bestellt. Da er das Teil leider nicht in der Vororder hatte, muss ich jetzt ein wenig warten. Morgen bekomme ich den Liefertermin genannt. Er meint so gegen Ende Februar, Anfang März. Falls es später werden sollte, will er mit befreundeten Händlern telefonieren.
Schaun' mer mal.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

Das ihr alle so auf absenkbare Sattelstützen abfahrt, ts, ts.
Die Dinger sind bleischwer. Und wenns richtig steil wird geh ich eh hinter den Sattel.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi schoeppi,
Hast ja Recht, ist bestimmt kein must have. Aber ich habe noch etliches Potenzial an Gewichtsreduzierung. Einfach nach dem Motto "Der größte Feind des Radfahrers am Berg ist sein Eigengewicht!" kann ich hier noch etliches rausholen. da fällt die Reverb gar nicht so gewaltig ins Gewicht. 
LG


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hi schoeppi,
> Einfach nach dem Motto "Der größte Feind des Radfahrers am Berg ist sein Eigengewicht!" kann ich hier noch etliches rausholen. da fällt die Reverb gar nicht so gewaltig ins Gewicht.
> LG


 
Naja, das stimmt aber so nicht, jedenfalls nicht ganz.
Körpergewicht ist ja aktive Masse, das Rad hingegen nicht.

Ich merke den Unterschied von meinem Race-Fully zum Allmountain jedenfalls sehr deutlich.
Das sind ca. 2kg. Die fallen bei meinem Körpergewicht in die Kategorie Messtoleranz, da merk ich nix.


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Dezember 2011)

Jo okay, stimmt ja auch wieder. Ich hätte das Teil aber gern, da die Kumpels darauf schwören. Ich bin das Teil selbst noch nicht gefahren, muss mir aber die Loblieder anhören. Jetzt kommt das Teil dran und ich probiere es aus. 
Aber egal ob aktiv oder passiv. Die Gesamtmasse muss den Berg hoch. Und da zählt in der Formel nur das "m". Da gibt es kein "m-aktiv" und kein "m-passiv". Ich kenne das so: F= m*b (Kraft ist MassexBeschleunigung)
Nun müßte es doch egal sein, ob ich z. Bsp. 80 kg wiege und das Rad 20 kg oder ich 90 kg und das Rad10 kg. Ich muss die Kraft aufbringen, 100 kg den Berg hoch zu wuchten.
Oder?
LG


----------



## Peter-S (6. Dezember 2011)

@SRX-Prinz: So, hier nun die "Tuning"-Infos 

Huber Bushings >> die habe ich gerade in mein Votec V.SX geschraubt... beim ersten Aufsitzen glaubt man einen neuen DÃ¤mpfer zu haben  DIE kommen definitiv ins AMS 150!! 
Wenn man die originalen Lagerschalen in den HÃ¤nden hat, wird einem klar, warum diese Buchsen funktionieren und die 30 â¬uronen gut angelegt sind!!!
http://huber-bushings.com/

Shox-Service >> Flatout wird in den hÃ¶chsten TÃ¶nen gelobt.. wenn meine Fox 36 nicht nach der Einfahrzeit willig ist, dann wird dort der Service arrangiert 
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.html
http://freesmile.de/shop/page/13?shop_param=


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Dezember 2011)

@ Peter-s: Danke für die Info,ich werdemich mal schlau machen.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Ich kenne das so: F= m*b (Kraft ist MassexBeschleunigung)
> Nun müßte es doch egal sein, ob ich z. Bsp. 80 kg wiege und das Rad 20 kg oder ich 90 kg und das Rad10 kg. Ich muss die Kraft aufbringen, 100 kg den Berg hoch zu wuchten.
> Oder?
> LG



Eben gerade nicht, du erklärst es Dir ja quasi selbst.
Der Fahrer ist der Motor des ganzen, dabei gehts nicht nur ums Gewicht.
Mal bewusst überzeichnet:
Der 1,60 Typ mit übergewichtigen 80kg und seinem 20kg Rad wird weit schlechter den Berg hochkommen als der gut trainerte 90kg Mann mit dem 10kg Rad obwohl beide die 100kg den Berg rauf bringen müssen.
Der 90 kg Mann ist in der Lage eine ganz andere Leistung zu bringen.
Das meinte ich mit aktivem Gewicht. Das Rad hingegen ist immer passiv, bringt keine aktive Leistung. Daher zählt das Gewicht hier mehr als das des Fahrers.


----------



## KeepBiking (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi schoeppi,
ja, das ist klar. Wenn der durchtrainierte genauso schnell den Berg hochfährt wie der Übergewichtige, haben beide dieselbe Arbeit geleistet. Der eine japst und der andere strahlt...
Und ich habe immer noch keine Lieferzeit für mein AMS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich schon, nächste Woche, so oder so.


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Dezember 2011)

So, nun hab' ich vorerst mal die Arschkarte gezogen.
Info von Cube an meinen Händler: "nicht mehr lieferbar in 20". Da er das Rad nicht in der Vororder hat, muß er warten, ob ein anderer Händler seine Order nicht abruft. Klasse, oder?


----------



## Backer12041997 (9. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking das selbe spiel bei unserem händler ... alles schon ausverkauft ( 20iger modelle) und das das ganz jahr !!! aber manchmal habien sie noch testbikes


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja Sorry, aber wann soll man denn die neuen Modelle bestellen? Im Sommer, wenn man noch nicht weiß, wie die Teile aussehen?
Das argert mich schon. Egal, ob mir das 150er Race noch so gut gefällt, Canyon und Fatmodul bauen auch gute Räder.
Kleinere Händler können nun mal nicht alle Modelle in die Vororder nehmen, das verstehe ich schon. Aber das sie keinen Zugriff auf aktuelle Modelle haben ist unverständlich. Sorry Cube, hier besteht meines Erachtens Handlungsbedarf!
LG
KeepBiking 

Edit: Fatmodul Ant soll im April verfügbar sein


----------



## MB1846PS (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt angebor ein 2011 race für 2250 zu bekommen oder das 2012 für 2499 
der einzig erkennbare unterschied scheint die bremsscheiben aufnahme zu sein vom dekor allerding gefällt mir das 2011er eigentlich besser 
was ist noch anders ????
die kurbel scheint ein neues outfit zu haben 
bitte mal um info


----------



## KeepBiking (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi, Schau doch mal im Cube Forum nach den Vice Laufrädern. Da hat schoeppi einen interessanten Beitrag geschrieben. Er hat da auch einen besseren Preis für das 2011er Race angeboten bekommen.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi, Schau doch mal im Cube Forum nach den Vice Laufrädern. Da hat schoeppi einen interessanten Beitrag geschrieben. Er hat da auch einen besseren Preis für das 2011er Race angeboten bekommen.
LG
KeepBiking

Edit: Die Aufnahme der Bremsscheibe ist bei dem 2012er "Schwimmend" auf dem Alukranz gelagert, die Reifen sind Hans Dampf statt Fat Albert und die Felgen sind Easton EXP500 statt Vice. Techn. Aber identisch. Die Kurbel ist auch nur optisch, da XT von 2011. M. E. sind das die gleichen Bikes. Bei MHW gibt es das 2011er für 2159. leider aber nicht mehr in 20". Alles von shimano ist bei beiden XT. Beim 2011er die 770er und beim 2012er die 780er.


----------



## MB1846PS (11. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Beim 2011er die 770er und beim 2012er die 780er.


Was bedeutet das ???? 
Also gehe ich ja fast davon aus alleine wegen der Bremse und der laufräder das neue Modell zu nehmen ???


----------



## KeepBiking (11. Dezember 2011)

770 und 780 sind die Modellbezeichnungen von Shimano. Da ist nix besser oder schlechter. Das eine ist das 2011er Modell, das andere das 2012er.
Die Bremsen sind bei beiden die Formula One Fr. Die Laufräder haben unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen, sind aber technisch identisch. Siehe auch im Beitrag von schoeppi "Easton Vice..."
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MB1846PS (11. Dezember 2011)

Die bremsen scheinen ja eine echte katastrophe hatte schonmal gedacht die direkt gegen die neue Shimano Xt bremse tauschen lassen der händler hatte angeboten direkt sachen die mir nicht gefallen zu tauchen und gegen zu rechnen 
was denkt ihr darüber


----------



## KeepBiking (11. Dezember 2011)

Okay, wo hast Du das her mit der Katastrophe?
Aber klar, jeder gute Händler täuscht Dir die Komponenten.
Auf meinem anderen Rad habe ich die Avid Code R. Evtl. Baue ich das auch um. Aber erst fahre ich das mal.


----------



## MB1846PS (11. Dezember 2011)

Hier aus dem Forum da treffen 5 gute Meinungen auf 100 Schlechte 
ist das denn eine gute alternative oder welche gibt es sonst noch die gut sind


----------



## Peter-S (11. Dezember 2011)

Es existieren gerade beim Fox Rp23 für meinen Geschmack gravierende Änderungen zwischen dem 2011er zum 2012er Modell. Bei der Talas gibt es auch Änderungen. Für den geringen Preisunterschied würde ich definitiv das 12er Modell nehmen.


----------



## sanwald81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir Ende Oktober noch ein 2011er Race geholt. Bin mit dem Teil super zufrieden. Die Dämpferbuchsen hab ich auch gegen die Huber-Bushings getauscht. Nach dem Tausch denkt man, man hat nen neuen Dämpfer. Die Teile kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen. Das Ansprechverhalten ist wesentlich besser!
Was den LRS betrifft. Der Vice ist laut Cube ja techn. identisch mit dem EXP500. Allerdings hat der Vice 24 Speichen und auf der Cube-Homepage hat der EXP500 32 Speichen ?
Hab das Thema hier auch schon angesprochen.


----------



## schoeppi (12. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Es existieren gerade beim Fox Rp23 für meinen Geschmack gravierende Änderungen zwischen dem 2011er zum 2012er Modell. Bei der Talas gibt es auch Änderungen.



Als da wären?


----------



## MB1846PS (12. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt habe ich heute nochmal Telefonisch mit meinem Händler gesprochen und ich vertraue ihm einfach bei dem 3 Stunden beratungsgespräch kam er mir äusserst kompetent vor und sein Bruder ist mein Kollege also wird es wohl alles gut gehen 
Er meint ich soll die Bremse erstmal so lassen er würde sie so einstellen das sie Problem frei ist ( gut ich sage mal jede Scheibenbremse macht sich bemerkbar (habe jetzt magura Louise mit 210 v und 200 hinten und die klingel kann ich mir sparen so geräusche macht sie )
er meinte er würde sie mir auch super einbremsen und wenn ich dann doch nicht zufrieden bin würde sie halt getauscht 
Was ich nur immer noch nicht weiß ist ob ich das 2011 nehmen soll oder das 2012 eigentlich ist die entscheidung ja ganz leicht, man sollte immer das neue nehmen 
ABER das 2011 gefällt mir farblich besser 
Na Montag wird bestellt und bis dahin habe ich ja noch zeit und vielleicht kommt ja hier auch noch was Pro und kontra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (13. Dezember 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Als da wären?



.. neue Patrone mit Adaptive Logic (Pro pedal) mit neuem Compression Control System (Lockout max an/aus bzw. Plattformeinstellung 1-3). Geänderte Druckstufe und ggf. Kashima Coat. 
Bei der Gabel wurde auch die Druckstufe nochmals geändert und soll deutlich fluffiger laufen


----------



## KeepBiking (13. Dezember 2011)

Kashima hat das AMS Race nicht, trotz "Factory"-Bezeichnung. Das hat lediglich das SL und das HPC SL.
Der Rest passt exakt so, wie von Peter-S geschrieben.
LG


----------



## MB1846PS (14. Dezember 2011)

[FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr Daniel
[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]vielen Dank für Ihr E-Mail. Die Unterschiede zwischen dem Cube AMS 150 Race 2011 und 2012 sind folgende:[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Rahmen 2011: Fox Float RP23 BV 216mm lenght[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Rahmen 2012: Fox Factory Float RP23 BV XV 216x63 cm length[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Vorbau 2011: Syntace F149 Oversized[/FONT]
[FONT="]Vorbau 2012: Syntace Megaforce2 Oversized[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Lenker 2011: Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Lenker 2012: Syntace Vector DH 318 Oversized[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Laufradsatz 2011: EASTON VICE wheelset (15mm/X12)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Laufradsatz 2012: EASTON EXP500 wheelset 15QR / X12[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Aber wir behalten uns immer vor, wenn ein Teil nicht verfügbar ist, ein anderes zu verbauen, dass wir unsere Lieferfähigkeit aufrecht erhalten.[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Beste Grüße[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Ihr  Cube Team[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="][/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]Was heisst das jetzt im einzelnen lohnen sich die 250 Euro mehr oder nicht 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="] [/FONT]


----------



## KeepBiking (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Entscheidung wird Dir keiner hier abnehmen können. Du schreibst, dass Dir das 2011er besser egfällt. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, egal für was, muss mir das auch gefallen. Nur die Technik zählt da nicht alleine.
Peter-S hat geschrieben, dass der Dämpfer hinten beim 2012er andere bzw. Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten hat. Jemand hat bemerkt, dass das 11er hat 24 Speichen, das 12er 32. Der Lenker beim 12er ist minimal mehr nach oben gekröpft. Somit wirklich Kleinigkeiten und nichts gravierendes. Ein "schlechteres" oder "besseres" Rad wirst Du nicht kaufen bei den beiden. Ich höre in solchen Fällen auf meinen Bauch. Wie Du weißt, habe ich mich für das neuere Modell entschieden. Hier hatte aber auch das "gefallen" eine Rolle gespielt.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Peter-S (15. Dezember 2011)

Mehr Einstellungen hat der 12er RP23 nicht, nur dass die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Plattform für meinen geschmack sinnvoller angeordnet sind und die massive Wippunterdrückung jetzt bei Zuschaltung auch (besser) funktionieren soll. Für mich ist das mit 90Kg Kampfgewicht ein nicht unerheblicher Punkt 

Sowohl der neue Vorbau, wie auch der neue Lenker (780er Breite!!) sind optisch deutlich wertiger wie beim 11er Modell, funktional gibt sich da nix... habe ich beides schon in den Fingern gehabt.

@SRX-Prinz: willst Du nicht dein 11er loswerden, wenn es so begehrt ist 



KeepBiking schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung wird Dir keiner hier abnehmen können. Du schreibst, dass Dir das 2011er besser egfällt. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, egal für was, muss mir das auch gefallen. Nur die Technik zählt da nicht alleine.
> Peter-S hat geschrieben, dass der Dämpfer hinten beim 2012er andere bzw. Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten hat. Jemand hat bemerkt, dass das 11er hat 24 Speichen, das 12er 32. Der Lenker beim 12er ist minimal mehr nach oben gekröpft. Somit wirklich Kleinigkeiten und nichts gravierendes. Ein "schlechteres" oder "besseres" Rad wirst Du nicht kaufen bei den beiden. Ich höre in solchen Fällen auf meinen Bauch. Wie Du weißt, habe ich mich für das neuere Modell entschieden. Hier hatte aber auch das "gefallen" eine Rolle gespielt.
> LG
> KeepBiking


----------



## schoeppi (16. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Mehr Einstellungen hat der 12er RP23 nicht, nur dass die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Plattform für meinen geschmack sinnvoller angeordnet sind und die massive Wippunterdrückung jetzt bei Zuschaltung auch (besser) funktionieren soll. Für mich ist das mit 90Kg Kampfgewicht ein nicht unerheblicher Punkt



Heisst das der Bomber neigt zum Wippen, den 2011er meine ich?


----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt eher an der werksmÃ¤Ãigen Abstimmung bei der Druckstufe und Propedal.
Das AMS 150 eher komfortabel abgestimmt, ist halt ein AM.  Wem's stÃ¶rt, der kann den DÃ¤mpfer anders abstimmen lassen, kostet bei Toxo 51â¬.
Adaptive Logic hat den Vorteil, dass man besser zwischen den 3 Stufen zuschalten kann. In der Funktion selbst, gibt es da keinen Unterschied.
Bisher konnte man da nur Off oder 1 von 3 Stufen zuschalten.
Jetzt kann man auch von Stufe 1 auf 3 oder 2 auf 3 zuschalten.
Wer hÃ¤ufig zwischen den einzelnen 3 Stufen wÃ¤hlt, hat dann den grÃ¶Ãeren Nutzen.
http://www.foxracingshox.com/technology.php?m=bike&t=al


----------



## KeepBiking (16. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ...wie auch der neue Lenker (780er Breite!!)



Mann oh Mann, das ist schon ein Mordsgeweih!
Ich hab hier bei mir einen Trail, da hab' ich jetzt schon Angst um meine Finger. Da stehen 2 Bäume, wo ich zwischendurch muss, auf jeden Fall enger als 780 mm. Da muss ich entweder meine Fahrkünste verbessern oder abschneiden... 
LG


----------



## Peter-S (17. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, das ist schon ein Mordsgeweih!
> Ich hab hier bei mir einen Trail, da hab' ich jetzt schon Angst um meine Finger. Da stehen 2 Bäume, wo ich zwischendurch muss, auf jeden Fall enger als 780 mm. Da muss ich entweder meine Fahrkünste verbessern oder abschneiden...
> LG



... das schleift sich ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (17. Dezember 2011)

Jo, ich wollt eh schon immer einen Lenker haben, der etwas nach hinten gebogen ist...


----------



## Peter-S (18. Dezember 2011)

Hier läuft eine Auktion für 20"er Bj 2011 in der Bucht bald aus ..


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Dezember 2011)

Sind 785mm nicht ein bisschen zu breit für das AMS 150 Race, oder ist´s für den Downhill einfach nur geil ?

BTW:Wie viel mm Länge hat der Megafroce 2 Vorbau bei 18" bz.w 20" ?

MfG


----------



## Peter-S (19. Dezember 2011)

Lenkerbreite = 
Vorbaulänge = 75mm


----------



## MB1846PS (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt war ich heute bei einem anderen händler und der hatte ein stereo pro da wo ich dann mal so eine halbe stunde gefahren bin 
Ich muss sagen das ich denke darauf besser gesessen habe und es fuhr sich meiner meinung nach besser man liegt halt nicht so sportlich auf der kiste 
jetzt weiß ich wenigstens garnicht mehr was ich will 

Ich finde ja nirgenwo eine wirkliche beschreibung was jetzt für was ist


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Das Stereo hatte ich auch noch, kurzzeitig, in Erwägung gezogen.

Es ist im Vergleich zum AMS das abfahrtsorientiertere Bike.
Die Sitzposition ist hecklastiger, man sitzt nicht so zentral wie auf dem AMS.
Das hat Vorteile beim Downhill, aber Nachteile beim Uphill.
Zudem ist es schwerer.

Ich habe am Samstag auch nochmal verglichen und dann statt dem 150er das 130er genommen.
Da bietet sich nämlich die Möglichkeit die Gabel anzuheben auf die 150mm.
D.h. was bei  150er der normalzustand ist, ist beim 130er vorne angehoben.
Ergebnis: man liegt weniger drauf, wenn man das möchte. Und kann bergab ebenfalls eine entsprechende Geomtrie erreichen. Das war mir wichtiger als die 2cm Federweg hinten.

Versuch doch das nochmal wenn Du die Gelegenheit hast.

Mit dem Stereo wirst Du bergauf jedenfalls wesentlich mehr zu kämpfen haben als mit einem AMS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin jetzt mal in Vaals (Holland ) gewessen habe mir eine Dritte meinung angehört damit dann auch die letzte und dort wurde mir wiederrum das Ams aus denn gleichen wie von dir besagten gründen angeboten 
gleich werde ich denn deal perfekt machen und gut issed 
jetzt habe ich gestern meine Frau mal mitgenommen und was habe ich dadurch erreicht ????
sie will auch einen Würfel und zwar naja da bleibt ja auch nicht viel das Ams Wls pro 
gleich gehe ich mal in denn preislichen nahkampf und werde heute abend mal berichten


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meins:
gestern angekommen.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Sättel sind echt ne Zumutung.
Sonst aber schön, war ja klar!


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Dezember 2011)

Jo, der sieht schon etwas dubios aus.
Für mich ist er sowieso zu schmal. Habe einen Sitzknochenabstand von 149. Da psst kein Cube Teil.


----------



## sanwald81 (20. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking: Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Hab in nem anderen Thread mal die Speichenanzahl der Easton Vice und der EXP500 LRS angesprochen. Beim Vice sind's 24 Speichen und beim EXP500 sind's auf der Cube Homepage 32 Speichen. Auf dem Bild von KeepBiking sind's jetzt aber 28. Ist zwar nicht weiter tragisch, aber dann ist die Abb. auf der Cube-Homepage wohl falsch.
Naja, die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo dazwischen!


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen!
Mensch, da ist ja der LRS um satte 40g leichter... 
Da fällt die Reverb ja garnicht so arg ins Gewicht.
Spass beiseite, ich hatte mir die Reverb schwerer vorgestellt.
War positiv überrascht, als ich das Teil auspackte.
Musste nach dem kürzen des Kabels entlüften.
War aber wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Hatte noch nie am Bike etwas entlüftet. War meine Premiere. Mit den mitgelifertem Kit einmal hin und einmal her, paar mal den Knopf gedrückt, dann nochmal von vorn nach hinten, keine Blasen mehr gekommen. Schrauben reingedreht, und voila, die Stütze ging genauso schnell rauf wie vor dem kürzen. Da ich die Geschwindigkeiten ganauso wie zuvor einstellen kann, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich das hier richtig gemacht habe. Entgegen der SRAM-Anleitung mit 8x drücken und 4x drehen und hastdunichtgesehen...
Was mir aber nicht ganz so gut gefällt, ist das Cockpit.
Der Reverb-Knopf ist hier schon etwas entfernt. Erst kommt die Bremse, dann die XT-Hebel mit Anzeige (!) und jetzt der Reverb-Knopf. Hier ist eine sogenannte Matchmaker Schelle dran. Ich würde nun gerne die XT-Hebel daran befestigen. Leider finde ich keine Aufnahme. Muss ich hier zusätzlich was kaufen? Gibt es einen Adapter für die XT-Hebel?
Muss Euch mal ein Bild schicken.
LG

Das hier habe ich gerade gefunden.
Jetzt müßten nur noch die Hope-Bohrungen mit den Formula Bohrungen übereinstimmen, dann könnte ich die XT-Hebel mit den Bremshebeln kombinieren.Das würde auch schon Platz schaffen. Hat jemand eine andere bzw. bessere Idee?

So, einen solchen Ausleger von Trickstuff und schon bekomme ich die Hebel an den Reverb-Knopf. Kostet die Kleinigkeit von 35 Euro...


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht denn der Hebel der Reverb aus?

Ich hab mit sowas weniger Probleme.
An meinem AMS 100 hab ich auf jeder Seite einen Pop-Lock Hebel, für Gabel und Dämpfer. Alles Gewöhnungssache, kein Ding.
Und breit genug dafür dürfte Dein Lenker doch sein, oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Dezember 2011)

@ KeepBiking 
Der Lenker sieht aber nicht nach 785mm aus ?


----------



## MB1846PS (20. Dezember 2011)

So ich habe die Sache dann grade mal eingetütet 
Und zwar habe ich jetzt das Ams 150 Race bestellt aber das 2012 und für meine Frau das 2012 ams wlc pro 
ist bestellt so das ich es im April haben kann freue mich jetzt schon riesig kann ich garnicht verstehen


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Dezember 2011)

@Themeankitty,
stimmt, hat keine 785 sondern nur 780 ;-) vielleicht sieht man das hier besser:
@schoeppi,
breit genug ist das Teil. Ich muss das alles erst mal "erfahren". Wenn das Zeugs enger beisammen ist, kann man es bestimmt einfacher bedienen.
@unseren Trucker MB1846PS:
Glückwunsch Jung!!!
Da haste mal mit Sicherheit nix verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (20. Dezember 2011)

danke danke kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar bilder rein tun so als vorfreude 
weil die prospekt bilder sehen irgendwie immer so künstlich aus 
danke im voraus


----------



## KeepBiking (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
habe mal ein paar Bilder unter "Fotos" eingestellt.
Auch von der Schaltung bzw. dem Reverb-Knopf.
Mal mit und mal ohne Ganganzeige.
Ich denke mal, ich komme gut ohne Ganganzeige aus. Schaut da irgendwer drauf???
Benötige hierfür nur ein paar Abdeckungen.
4,90 pro Seite ist ja fast geschenkt bei Shimano.
2 Riesen-Plastik-Teile...
LG


----------



## MB1846PS (20. Dezember 2011)

das mit der reverb hatte ich auch überlegt bzw die SL version zu nehmen 
aber habe mich dann für das race entschieden weil hier haben wir keine so ehlen lange trails aber mal sehen was noch so kommt 

@KeepBiking danke für die bilder oh vorfreude steigt


----------



## Peter-S (21. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> @Themeankitty,
> stimmt, hat keine 785 sondern nur 780 ;-) vielleicht sieht man das hier besser:
> @schoeppi,
> breit genug ist das Teil. Ich muss das alles erst mal "erfahren". Wenn das Zeugs enger beisammen ist, kann man es bestimmt einfacher bedienen.
> ...



.. wie hast du die Leitung für die Reverb befestigt?


----------



## schoeppi (21. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn Du mich fragst ist der Hebel auf der falschen Seite.
Wenn das Ding mit dem Daumen bedient werden soll, dann müsste der Kopf unterhalb des Lenkers sein, nicht oberhalb. 
So das man drauf drücken kann wie auf die Trigger.

Sag mal, steht das Bike im Schnee?
Das gibts ja wohl nicht!
Flammneues Gerät und dann gleich einsuddeln!
Du bekommst die Lizenz entzogen!
Sofort wieder rein damit und trocken fönen! 

Könntet ihr mal eure Bikes wiegen?


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

Genau das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Das werd' ich heut mittag direkt ausprobieren.
Da komm ich auch mit der blöden Ganganzeige nicht ins Gehege.
Die Abdeckungen bekomme ich momentan in ganz Deutschland nicht und Freitag will ich fahren, egal was da von oben runterkommt.

Übrigens habe ich eines meiner besten Microfasertücher genommen und das flammneue Teil penibelst abgetrocknet. Sogar an den intimsten Stellen... ;-))

Edit: Eben gewogen. So gut es eben geht, das Rad versucht in der Balance zu halten ohne "Auftrieb" zu geben: 13,5 kg.
Inkl. Reverb und den 785er XT-Pedale.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. wie hast du die Leitung für die Reverb befestigt?



Ich hab die 4er Packung von Jagwire genommen. Die mit den selbstklebenden Aluteilen. 2 davon vor dem Dämpfer unten am Oberrohr befestigt, am Dämpfer vorbei und zwar innen und dann mit der mitgelieferten RockShox Führung an der Stütze hoch.
Beim absenken geht die Leitung ein Stück Richtung Hinterrad ohne irgendwo zu stören.
Hatte noch eine solche Jagwire-Befestigung nach dem Dämpfer, war total überflüssig und hab sie wieder abgemacht. Das Teil klebt wie die Hölle. Zuvor mit Isoprop drüber gegangen. Hatte Mühe das Dingens wieder ab zu bekommen

LG
KB


----------



## sanwald81 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wegen der Abdeckungen für die Ganganzeige. Die sind doch normalerweise an der abgebauten Ganganzeige eingeclipst. So war das zumindest bei meinen immer der Fall.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking: Die Deckel waren die ganzen Jahre doch immer auf dem schalthebel mit dabei und man konnte sie gegen die Anzeige austauschen oder haben die das jetzt geändert?!
Siehe mal meine Bilder ich habe alles wieter nach innen gerückt und schon passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo, das hatte sogar mal in der Bike gestanden.
Hatte mich gestern abend doll und dämlich gesucht.
Da ist nix mehr eingeclipst. Die Ganganzeige besteht aus einem Teil, das mit 2 Schrauben fixiert ist. Bei den 770ern vom letzten Jahr waren die runden Abdeckungen dabei. Dieses Jahr darf ich mir diese hier kaufen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1187/a57901/gehaeuse-abdeckung-mit-schraube-fuer-sl-m780-links.html
Ein Schelm, wer hierbei denkt, dass Shimano auch daran Geld verdienen möchte...
LG


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @KeepBiking: Die Deckel waren die ganzen Jahre doch immer auf dem schalthebel mit dabei und man konnte sie gegen die Anzeige austauschen oder haben die das jetzt geändert?!
> Siehe mal meine Bilder ich habe alles wieter nach innen gerückt und schon passt es.



Hey, echter Perser in der Werkstatt?
Bei Deinem Hanzz ist das aber extrem weit innen. So lange Finger habe ich nicht. Ich käme hier nicht an Bremse oder Schaltung ran.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja der Perser ist gut gell, hilft gegen kalte Füße.
Ja ich habe Fox Handschuhe in XXL und fülle sie aus


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo, das mit den Füßen kenne ich... Muss mir auch mal einen alten Perser beschaffen.
Ich versuche einfach mal die Reverb nach links, unter den Lenker. Ganz aussen an den Griff und danach dann Bremse und Trigger. Vielleicht reicht es ja mit den Fingern.
Bleibe beim schalten dann aber wahrscheinlich am Reverb-Knopf hängen.
Schaun' mer mal.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Dezember 2011)

So, habe die Abdeckungen gefunden. Die für die SL-M980 sind identisch. Jedenfalls laut Shimano Artikel Nummer. In dem Shop, wo ich sie jetzt gefunden habe kosten die nur 2,50 pro Seite. Das ist die Hälfte zu dem anderen Shop.
Wer suchet der findet, wer furzet der stinket, sagte schon Großväterchen...


----------



## FastMaul (21. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking:

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike Sieht top aus!

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hast du das AMS in 20'' genommen. Wie schaut es denn bei dir mit der Überstandshöhe aus? Bin selbst 1,85m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 88cm. Habe ebenfalls das AMS 150 Race in 20'' geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (21. Dezember 2011)

AMS 150 HPC SL bestellt - bin mal gespannt wann das Teil auftaucht


----------



## schoeppi (22. Dezember 2011)

Hab die Frage schon im 130er thread gestellt, aber hier passt sie ja auch rein.

Habt ihr schonmal Eure Sattelstützen rausgezogen?
Sind Kratzer dran?

Die AMS sind ja bekannt für die schlecht ausgeriebenen Sattelrohre.
Bei mir sind welche.
Aber zum Glück so weit unten das man sie nicht sieht.

Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## MB1846PS (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich habe das schon im 130 Thread gesehen 
werde dann wohl erstmal mit einem Dremel dadran rum spielen wenn da ist werde ich mal berichten


----------



## sanwald81 (22. Dezember 2011)

Kratzer habe ich an der Sattelstütze eigentlich keine, aber insgesamt geht die Stütze wesentlich strammer rein als bei meinem Reaction. Das Sattelrohr fühlt sich auch nicht so glatt an als beim Reaction.

Ich habe mir ein passendes Rohr genommen, 400er Schmirgelpapier drum gewickelt und das ganze ein wenig geglättet. Einen spürbaren Unterschied zu vorher merke ich allerdings nicht. War wahrscheinlich zu vorsichtig damit.


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Dezember 2011)

@FastMaul,
habe ca. 20 cm vor dem Sitzrohr 80 cm Höhe Oberrohr zu Boden gemessen.
@giosala1
wow, Sahneteil. Glückwunsch!
@all
Die Syntace P6 ist mit 400mm ja ziemlich lang. Bei mir sind keine Kratzer an der Stütze. Habe sie ja direkt gegen die Reverb getauscht. Die eine flutschte gut raus und die andere einwandfrei rein. Keine Widerstände bemerkt.
LG


----------



## FastMaul (22. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking: Danke für die Antwort. Dann passt das ja mit der Überstandshöhe bei unseren Schrittlängen.


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem. Gern geschehen!
Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:
1.) Die Talas hat oben am Lockout noch ein schwarzes Stellrädchen. In der BA steht "... dient zur Einstellung der ENTSPERRUNGS-AUSLÖSEKRAFT". Bedeutet das, dass das Lockout sich selbst aufhebt, wenn man z. Bsp. hart in ein Schlagloch fährt oder eine Stufe runter, einfach gesagt, Kraft auf die Gabel bringt??? 
2.) Habe ich 2 Bilder angehängt. Das sind 2 Teile, die bei der Reverb dabei lagen. Das silberne Teil ist klar, ein Anschlag, wenn man nicht zu weit nach unten möchte. Aber was bzw. für was ist das schwarze Teil? Hierzu konnte ich auch nichts in der BA finden.


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2011)

@KeepBiking: Was die Talas angeht bist du auf dem richtigen Weg.
Das Rädchen reguliert wie Ernst es der Lock-Out mit dem locken nimmt.
Du kannst regulieren wie gross die Kraft sein muss damit die Gabel, trotz Lock-Out, federt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das fast ganz zu. Wenn ich locke dann soll die auch zu sein, ist für mich der Sinn der Sache.

Bei Rock Shox gibts das auch, nennt sich Motion-Control.


----------



## KeepBiking (23. Dezember 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe das fast ganz zu. Wenn ich locke dann soll die auch zu sein, ist für mich der Sinn der Sache.



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Danke für die Aufklärung!

LG
KeepBiking

P.S.: Heute wird es zum erstenmal den Wald sehen!!!


----------



## MB1846PS (23. Dezember 2011)

na wie war der Wald ausflug erfahrungsbericht und bilder wären schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (24. Dezember 2011)

Also, gestern 41 km eingerollt.
Da ich das Rad nie Probe gefahren bin, war ich schon gespannt.
Das Teil passt mir wie angegossen. Bergauf habe ich natürlich sämtliche Dämpfer- und Gabeleinstellungen ausprobiert. Das Wippen des Dämpfers bemerke ich bergauf nicht wirklich und werde hier nicht sehr oft die Plattform benutzen. Habe 12 mm SAG eingstellt, das bedeutet bei meinem Gewicht von 88 kg ca. 13 bar. Bei der Gabel habe ich ca. 40 mm SAG und bei meiner gestrigen Hausrunde ca. 80% der 150 mm genutzt. Der breite Lenker gab mir zu denken, jedoch völlig unbegründet. Innerhalb des ersten Kilometers daran gewöhnt und will keinen kleineren mehr fahren. Insgesamt habe ich beim AMS das Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen.
2 Kritikpunkte gibt es:
1. Die Bremse. Vorne die zieht (noch) nicht und hinten die schreit wie blöd.
Sie bekommt noch ein, zwei Chancen, nachdem ich vorne die Scheibe und Beläge nochmal gesäubert habe. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob Cube die Formula mit gesinterten oder mit organischen Belägen ausliefert? Hinten habe ich noch keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Beim Auto würde ich etwas Kupferpaste zwischen die Beläge und den Kolben machen. Evtl. probiere ich das hier auch. Wenn nichts hilft, baue ich die Griffe und die Zangen der Code R an das Cube. Die Scheiben lasse ich vorerst mal dran und probiere die Kombi Avid Hebel und Znage mit Formula Scheiben aus.
2. Der Sattel. Nicht nur, das er einfach nicht passt, nein, der quietscht und knarzt dass es eine wahre Pracht ist. Hier kommt mein Specialized Toupe Gel drauf und Ruhe ist.
Die Reverb funktioniert Bestens und habe sie auch mehrmals eingesetzt. Nicht nur beim bergab sondern auch bergauf hatte ich sie mal abgesenkt. Und zwar bei einem steilen Pfad bergauf, als ich wegen umgestürzten Bäumen absteigen musste. leicht abgesenkt hilft sie mir beim anfahren an steilen Stücken.
Ich bin an (für meine Begriffe) kniffligen Stellen auf meiner Hausrunde einfacher, besser und teilweise schneller durchgefahren. Das Teil ist einfach sehr viel handlicher und wendiger als mein Univega-Monster.

Ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes Weihnachstfest!

KeepBiking


----------



## MB1846PS (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja die bremsen sind ja auch so ein wenig die sorge die ich habe,deswegen war ich lange am hin und her überlegen nicht besser das sl zu nehmen schliesslich hat das die xt bremsen drauf mal schauen 
aber scheint es ja ein echt tolles rad zu sein wie ich es mir erhoft habe


----------



## Vincy (24. Dezember 2011)

12mm (ca 20%) Sag hinten sind bei einem AM etwas zu wenig. Sollten da schon 25% sein. Bei 63mm Hub also ca 16mm Sag.
Bremsbeläge sind bei Formula serienmäßig organische Beläge (Rückseite dunkel). Mußt die Bremse auch erst noch einfahren! Evtl die Bremse entlüften.
In der aktuellen MB 1/2012 ist ein Bremsbeläge-Vergleichstest.


----------



## KeepBiking (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi Vincy,
Ja, das mit dem einfahren ist schon klar. Hatte aber auch die Code nagelneu und einfahren müssen. Die Formula vorne ist so gravierend schlecht, dass ich denke, das ich hier irgendwas auf der Scheibe oder auf den Belägen habe. Ich probiere das natürlich aus.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Dämpfer. Werde ich auch probieren!

LG
KeepBiking


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, wollte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Lese schon seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum mit und dank euch ist jetzt endlich die Kaufentscheidung gefallen.
Darf mich seit Dienstag stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 150 SL nennen !!!!!!!!
Rein optisch ist es ja schon mal der Knaller, bin leider noch keinen Meter gefahren, wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern...


In diesem Sinne, Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Dezember 2011)

Na Glückwunsch zu diesem Sahneteil!
Mach doch bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite. Die Original Verlegung der Reverb-Leitung würde mich interessieren.
Danke und Grüße
KeepBiking


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (25. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Seite, wegen der Zugverlegung der Reverb.
Cube hat am AMS Rahmen keine zusätzlichen Halter angebracht!

Den vorderen Klebehalter am Oberrohr, gibts bei Conrad. Bin mal gespannt wie lange der hält, also kleben tuts schon mal wie Sau.


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!
Ich habe die Leitung unter der Halterung des Dämpfers verlegt. Musste ja aber im Gegensatz zu Dir auch die Leitung kürzen. So konnte ich die Leitung problemlos da durch ziehen.
Habe jetzt nochmal die Beläge vorne mit Schmirgel aufgerauht und die Scheiben mit Isopropanol gereinigt. Falls es morgen irgendwie hinhaut, werde ich nochmal fahren. Falls die Bremse vorne nicht besser wird, probiere ich vorab die Code mit Hebel und Zangen nur vorne.
Sattel habe ich auch umgebaut. Schaun' mer mal...
Was mich auch ein wenig stört, ist die Befestigung der Bremsleitung hinten. Die ist am Unterrohr mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Finde ich nicht sehr gelungen.
@Vincy,
sag habe ich nun mal auf 18 mm. Fürs entlüften muss ich mir erstmal ein Kit besorgen. Ich hoffe aber, dass nur etwas Schmotze auf der Scheibe oder den Belägen war. Die Bremse kommt schon, muss aber m.E. zuviel Hebelkraft aufwenden. Druckpunkt wandert auch nicht beim Pumpen. Hinten die ist ja auch okay. Werde das Problem hoffentlich in den Griff bekommen.

LG
KeepBiking


----------



## KeepBiking (26. Dezember 2011)

Also, heute mal schnell noch knappe 50 km gefahren/getestet.
Die Bremse vorne ist etwas besser geworden, aber definitiv schlechter als die Code R.
Werde mir vorne eine 203er Floating von Hope leisten. Die mit dem blauen Spider. Dann wird nochmal getestet, wenn gut dann gut, wenn nicht dann Code an Cube.
Zum Dämpfer:
Habe extra meine Lesebrille eingesteckt, damit ich kein Scheiß ablese. Habe mal die einzelnen Stufen in der Plattformstellung ausprobiert. Man merkt einen Unterschied zwischen 0, 1 und 2. Aber auch bei 2 federt der Dämpfer ein. Von Hand auf den Sattel gedrückt. Ich dachte, Hebel nach rechts, von oben gesehen, kleiner Schalter auf 2 und dat Dingens wäre steif? Dem ist nicht so. Mein lüttes blaues Hebelchen rastet zwar, ist aber in Endlage nicht fest (arretiert), das hat da etliche mm Spiel. Ist das Normal?
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal ganz steif wird nicht gehen da dann das Material überanstrucht würde ist so eine vermutung daher denke ich mal das immer ein klei wenig federung bleiben wird.
Zu meinem Sorgen kind den Bremsen wie verhält sich denn oder wie kulant ist Cube bezüglich austauschen gegen was anderes weil teilweise würde ich das einfach als mängel bezeichnen.
@ oenkeldoenkel Welche bremsen hast du am SL verbaut klar sind XT aber sind das die neuen ICE TEEK oder ohne die Kühlrippen einige Detail Fotos der Bremszange wären nett


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (26. Dezember 2011)

Nein es sind leider noch nicht die neuen ICE TEEK, die genaue Bezeichnung ist Shimano Deore XT K-M7851, aber ich denke mal das die auch recht gut beißen dürften.
Ich hoffe mal das die lästige "Schleiferei" wie von meiner Formula K18 endlich der Vergangenheit angehört!


----------



## MB1846PS (26. Dezember 2011)

na die sollten auf jeden fall die technik haben das wenn du nicht an denn griffen bist, das die beläge sehr weit von der scheibe weg sind dann bei denn ersten zug milimetern am hebel legen die beläge sich an denn scheiben an und sollen dann einen knackigen druckpunkt haben genau servo wave heißt diese technik


----------



## KeepBiking (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi, das Austauschen übernimmt evtl. Dein Händler. Nicht aber Cube.
Den Dämpfer müsste man auch ohne Materialbeanspruchung gesperrt bekommen.
Siehe Lockout an der Gabel.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Dezember 2011)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Also, heute mal schnell noch knappe 50 km gefahren/getestet.
> Die Bremse vorne ist etwas besser geworden, aber definitiv schlechter als die Code R.
> Werde mir vorne eine 203er Floating von Hope leisten. Die mit dem blauen Spider. Dann wird nochmal getestet, wenn gut dann gut, wenn nicht dann Code an Cube.
> Zum Dämpfer:
> ...


Das Spiel bei umgelegtem Hebel ist bei allen meinen Fox so gross, sollte also normal sein. Pro Pedal ist kein richtiger Lockout, sondern, grob gesagt, das Losbrechmoment wird halt in 3 Stufen erhöht. In Stufe 3 sollte es den meisten Druck auf den Sattel benötigen um den Dämpfer zum Eintauchen zu bewegen.

Edit sagt: Du hast ja bereits das neue System: Da ist bei Hebel links (von oben gesehen die höchste Pro Pedal Stufe (3). Bei Hebel rechts bedeuten die Stellungen: 0 = Offen, 1 = Pro Pedal Stufe 1, 2 = Pro Pedal Stufe 2


----------



## MB1846PS (27. Dezember 2011)

Also mein Lock out der jetztigen Rock shox ist meiner meinung nach nicht 100 % steif ein wenig bewegung ist immer drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (28. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> @SRX-Prinz: So, hier nun die "Tuning"-Infos
> 
> Huber Bushings >> die habe ich gerade in mein Votec V.SX geschraubt... beim ersten Aufsitzen glaubt man einen neuen Dämpfer zu haben  DIE kommen definitiv ins AMS 150!!
> Wenn man die originalen Lagerschalen in den Händen hat, wird einem klar, warum diese Buchsen funktionieren und die 30 uronen gut angelegt sind!!!
> ...



Gerade gefunden  ein netter Bericht über Flatout Suspension


----------



## schoeppi (2. Januar 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Also mein Lock out der jetztigen Rock shox ist meiner meinung nach nicht 100 % steif ein wenig bewegung ist immer drin


 

Richtig, nennt sich Motion Control und gehört so.

Lässt sich in der Wirkung aber auch einstellen, rechts oben.

Es gibt übrigens für die Fox-Fahrwerke Einstellungstipps von Cube:
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

Ich habe meins mal so eingestellt und habe beim Dämpfer in Stufe 3 praktisch kein Wippen.
Für weniger empfindlich naturen geht sicher auch Stufe 2. Aber sogar offen hält es sich in Grenzen, bin angenehm überrascht.
Ich bin da allerdings sehr empfindlich bei dem Thema, habe daher meinen RP23 im AMS 100 auch gegen einen Dämpfer mit Lock-Out getauscht.

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann es eine XT-Bremse NICHT mit der Bremsleistung einer Formula aufnehmen.
Meine RX ziehen wied`Sau, sowohl am AMS 100 als auch am 130er.


----------



## KeepBiking (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal wünsche ich Euch Allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr mit etlichen, unfallfreien km's auf Euren Rädern!

Zum Dämpfer: Das habe ich nun verstanden. Stufen 0, 1 und 2 mit dem Hebel von oben gesehen links. Stufe 3 Hebel nach rechts. Entgegen Rammsteinbiker. Stufe 3 ist bei mir definitiv wenn der Hebel von der Sitzposition aus gesehen nach rechts zeigt.

Zur Bremse: Hier bekam ich den Tipp, bei ausgebauter Zange die Beläge enger zusammen zu fahren und dann nochmal zu testen. Der Abstand der Beläge ergibt den Druckpunkt. Was ja auch logisch ist. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, war die Veränderung des Druckpunktes mit der Hebelweiten-Einstellung. Je weiter ich den Hebel Richtung Lenker verstellt habe, desto schwammiger ist der Druckpunkt geworden. Ist der Hebel ganz außen, ist der Druckpunkt richtig knackig. Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob eine Nachrüstung dieser Druckpunkteinstellung für die Formula Sinn macht. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?

LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Peter-S (8. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt ist meine Kiste schon gekommen  und teils schon umgebaut:
- Roval Traverse AL Felgen mit Hans Dampf tubeless aufgezogen mit 70ml SLIME
- Shimano XT 785 Bremse und 203er ICE vorne und 180er normal Bremsscheibe hinten
- Shimano XT Pedale
- Syntace SuperMoto Griffe
- Mortop Schaltröllchen blau

Es fehlen noch 
- Huber-Bushings [Gruß von mir] in blau  (die gemessenen Maße für das Buchsenset sind für Fox (Factory) Float RP23 BV XV >> 22,3 x 8 - Außendurchmesser 15,6 | 40,0 x 8 - Außendurchmesser 15,8 + 19,0)
- KindShock Supernatural in blau
- Bionicon C-Guide blau

Gewicht bisher in 20" mit der Kofferwaage 13,45 Kg

Mehr Fotos gibt es hier.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Januar 2012)

Hier mal in Artgerechter Haltung


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Januar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch
> - Huber-Bushings [Gruß von mir] in blau  (die gemessenen Maße für das Buchsenset sind für Fox (Factory) Float RP23 BV XV >> 22,3 x 8 - Außendurchmesser 15,6 | 40,0 x 8 - Außendurchmesser 15,8 + 19,0)
> - KindShock Supernatural in blau
> - Bionicon C-Guide blau
> ...



Hallo Peter,
besten Dank für die Masse der Buchsen. Die werde ich dann mal genauso ordern. 
Was hat die Shimano ICE für eine Breite? Kannst Du die bitte mal messen? Danke Dir.
Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja die Hope Floating bestellen. Aber die ICE gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Musste bereits die hintere Scheibe nach einem kleinen unfreiwilligem Abgang richten. War zwar kein großes Problem, möchte aber nun doch eine Scheibe quasi als Ersatz zuhause haben. 
LG
Michael


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2012)

Maße (Mess-Einheit), nicht Masse (Gewicht, Anzahl!). 
Die Ice-Tech Scheiben sind ca 1,8mm dick.


----------



## MB1846PS (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt mal auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört und das Race umbestellt auf SL 
Fämgt schon bei der Optik an da passt mir das SL um längen besser


----------



## KeepBiking (9. Januar 2012)

@vincy
ah ja, danke für die Aufklärung, aber vor Allem für das Dickenmaß 

@MB1846PS
jo, wer hat, der hat ))


----------



## MB1846PS (9. Januar 2012)

Ist jetzt so bestellt das es ende Februar beim Händler abzuholen ist.
Fitness studio ist jetzt auch Program und dann würde ich sagen kann die neue saison kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (10. Januar 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> besten Dank für die Masse der Buchsen. Die werde ich dann mal genauso ordern.
> Was hat die Shimano ICE für eine Breite? Kannst Du die bitte mal messen? Danke Dir.
> Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja die Hope Floating bestellen. Aber die ICE gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Musste bereits die hintere Scheibe nach einem kleinen unfreiwilligem Abgang richten. War zwar kein großes Problem, möchte aber nun doch eine Scheibe quasi als Ersatz zuhause haben.
> ...



Die Breite der ICE-Scheibe sollte wie beschrieben 2 mm sein. Ich habe mich für die ICE-Variante entschieden, da ich leidenschaftlicher Spätbremser bin und bisher nur meine 225 Formular noch nicht durchgelüht habe  und die ICE ja angeblich deutlicher geringere Themperaturen erreichen soll.
Mein Kumpel sagte allerdings, dass die 200er ICE-Scheibe einen gigantischen Verschleiß habe, d.h. seine Scheibe war nach der 11er Saison hinüber  Ich bin mal gespannt. 
Wenn Du noch schicke Alternativen zur floating Disc suchst, dann schau mal hier nach. Die behalte ich jedenfalls auch im Auge


----------



## Peter-S (11. Januar 2012)

die Huber-Bushings sind da ...





Grün = SRX-Prinz / Blau = meine B)

Ich freue mich schon auf den Einbau .... dann gibt es wieder Fotos ...


----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2012)

Wozu sind die eigentlich gut?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Januar 2012)

@Peter-S: Danke schon mal. Die sehen ja doll aus


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Januar 2012)

@ schoeppi: http://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/

-besseres Ansprechverhalten
- Langlebiger


----------



## sanwald81 (12. Januar 2012)

Die Huber Bushings habe ich mir auch in mein AMS eingebaut. Das Original Fox Gleitlager war so schwergängig, dass es in ausgebautem Zustand nur durch viel Kraft mit Hilfe des Schraubstocks zu bewegen war. Ich bezweifle sogar, dass sich das Originallager immer an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle gedreht hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck, der Bolzen hat sich auch im Rahmen bewegt. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist aber wirklich deutlich besser jetzt und ich mußte auch den Luftdruck im Dämpfer erhöhen, weil der SAG viel größer war nach Einbau der Huber-Buchsen.


----------



## MB1846PS (12. Januar 2012)

wo liegt denn der kosten punkt dieser Huber bushing 
und für die am Sl verbauten bremsen welche orginal shimano bezeichung ist das eigentlich man kann schauen wo man will die bezeichnung von oenkeldoenkel also 
Shimano Deore XT K-M7851 findet man ja noch nicht mal auf der shimano seite 
ich könnte mir vorstellen das das so OEM Version für cube ist ?????


----------



## Vincy (12. Januar 2012)

Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (z.B. 22,2Ã8 + 22,2Ã8): 30 â¬
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig (z.B. 19,0Ã8 + 55,0Ã8): 35 â¬
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 3teilig-3teilig (z.B. 40,0Ã8 + 40,0Ã8): 40 â¬
Ersatzgleitlager: 2,50 â¬/St.
Montagehilfe: 7 â¬
Versandkosten (D): 3 â¬
âSpezialfettâ zur optionalen Schmierung/Abdichtung: 0,20 â¬ 
http://huber-bushings.com/preise/


----------



## KeepBiking (13. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt:
Wo kommen die Bushings rein? 
Vorne am "Kopf" des Dämpfers, Fahrtrichtung vorne, oder hinten am "Arsch", sorry, am "Ende" des Dämpfers?
Es ist hier die Rede von 2- und 3-teilig.
Bei 3-teilig gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hinten, am Ende 2 Teile reinkommen und vorne dann am Kopf das Gleitlager. Stimmt das so oder bin ich hier falsch?
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2012)

Vorne die 22,2mm (2-teilig) und hinten die 40mm (3-teilig). Das Gleitlager ist extra. 
Mußt aber vorher erst die alte "rote" DU-Buchse im Dämpfer rauspressen, dann stattdessen die beigen Igus Gleitlager darein.
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx

2-teilig 


3-teilig


----------



## KeepBiking (14. Januar 2012)

Danke Vincy,
jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden.
Auf der Huber Seite habe ich da nicht richtig durchgeblickt, was wo rein kommt und das ein Komplett-Set aus einem 2-teiligen und 3-teiligen "Unterset" besteht.
Dann werd' ich doch mal glatt so ein 2-3-teiliges Set inkl. Gleitlager, Fett, Montagehilfe und Ersatzgleitlager bestellen.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MB1846PS (14. Januar 2012)

Tut ihr die neuen Lager direkt rein oder erst dann wenn die Orginalen Probleme machen 

Ich möchte mich hier auch an dieser Stelle mal ganz nett bedanken für die ganzen hilfestellungen bedanken die dann letzendlich zum Kauf führten 

echt daumen hoch an alle hier


----------



## KeepBiking (14. Januar 2012)

Hi,
also ich werde die Teile direkt einbauen.
Warum sollich auf die Vorteile dieser Lager verzichten und warten, bis die alten Teile eingelaufen sind? 
LG 
KeepBiking


----------



## Peter-S (15. Januar 2012)

... Wenn du das alte Lager in der Hand hältst, ist dir klar warum der sofortige Austausch Sinn macht... Glaub es mir....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dem Dämpfer ausgebaut und mal in den Schraubstock gespannt, so wie er im Rahmen geklemmt ist.(nur leicht geklemmt 8Nm  )
Ich war erschrocken wie schwergängig das Originalteil lauft. Auf dem hinteren Bolzen waren schon starke Frassspuren zu sehen!
Also die Du-Buchsen ausgepresst und die Teile vom Huber eingebaut, übrigens eine sehr gute Verarbeitung und die Masse sind wie bestellt. Dann wieder im Schraubstock gespannt und ich muss sagen der Wahnsinn!! Der Dämpfer läst sich ohne kraftaufwand bewegen.Also ab ins Bike.
Probefahrt kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Dämpfer zwar nicht im Schraubstock eingespannt, sondern nur versucht, das Lager mit den Fingern zu bewegen. Ist wirklich sehr schwergängig und vor allem nicht gleichmäßig. Soll heisen, daß "harte" Stellen dabei sind. Habe heute Mittag die Huber-Bushings bestellt. Hatte heute sogar noch Rückmeldung per Mail von Stefan Huber!
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Teile.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## MB1846PS (16. Januar 2012)

kann man die selber einbauen ohne spezial Werkzeug und ohne grosser schrauber kenntnise


----------



## KeepBiking (16. Januar 2012)

Kannst Du problemlos selbst machen.
Den Dämpfer selbst baust Du mit einem 3er und einem 5er Inbus aus.
Zu den Teilen habe ich mir die Montagehilfe von Stefan H. dazu bestellt.
Die ist zum ausdrücken des Gleitlagers und zum einziehen des neuen Lagers.
Hier hat er mittlerweile sogar ein Video auf seine Seite gestellt.
LG
KeepBiking


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yToXgCVdt4&feature=player_embedded"]Montagehilfe      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KeepBiking (16. Januar 2012)

@MB1846PS:
Habe mal die Pfeile oben in meinem Beitrag geändert.
Da siehst Du besser was ich meine.


----------



## MB1846PS (16. Januar 2012)

So das habe ich nun auch bestellt und für meine Frau direkt mit 
Einen guten Monat noch warten dann


----------



## Sentilo (17. Januar 2012)

Das gibt's doch nicht  das SL ist für 2012 schon ausverkauft 

Mein Händler hat grad angerufen, in 18 Zoll ist das AMS 150 SL schon nicht mehr zu kriegen. Was erlaube Cube ...


----------



## MB1846PS (17. Januar 2012)

Das geht ja für das nicht mal ende januar ist 
versuch mal ein paar händler anzurufen gibt ja sowas wie eine vororder


----------



## schoeppi (17. Januar 2012)

Und vor allem gibts das Netz.

Bestells doch z.Bsp. einfach hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a54217/ams-150-sl-grey-n-blue-n-black.html?mfid=41


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Januar 2012)

Oder hier:
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes-2012/MTB-Fullsuspensions/Cube/Cube-AMS-150-SL-grey-n-blue-n-black-2012/~kid522/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3903.htm

Handeln nicht vergessen. Freundlich anfragen, da geht fast immer ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (19. Januar 2012)

Heute sind die huber bushings angekommen,
ich glaube ich werde die bestellung noch was weiter beschleunigen langsam juckt es nicht nur in denn Füssen


----------



## MB1846PS (20. Januar 2012)

Ab Montag stehen die räder beim Händler  
Hoffentlich ist nächstes wochenende gutes wetter


----------



## MB1846PS (20. Januar 2012)

Wie wechselt ihr alle die buchsen 
Habt ihr alle drehmoment schlüssel ??? oder mit gefühl


----------



## Peter-S (21. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel selbstverständlich... !


----------



## MB1846PS (26. Januar 2012)

Welchen kann man denn da vorschlagen ???


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270850016166

Denn hab ich und der reicht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MB1846PS (27. Januar 2012)

gestern bestellt heute da !!!
Morgen wird das rad geholt war heute mal anschauen waren aber noch keine pedale dran und noch nichts eingestellt kommt alles morgen


----------



## MB1846PS (28. Januar 2012)

Bin grade etwas stutzig aber wie bekomme ich denn hier Bilder hochgeladen im Fotoalbum habe ich sie aber nu weiß ich nicht mehr weiter 

Zum Fahrrad ja was soll man sagen ein Traum habe zwar heute nur 20 kilometer gedreht  aber muss ja erstmal wieder kondition und alles aufbauen


----------



## Peter-S (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt meine Huber-Bushings montiert. Hat etwas gedauert, aber mein Votec hatte auch noch einen geplanten Umbau vor sich 

Funktion und Optik (Fotos kommen noch) sind perfekt. Es genügt mit einer Hand auf den Sattel zu drücken, damit der Hinterbau bereits funktion zeigt, soviel zum Thema Losbrechmoment ...

Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine Kindshock Supernatural und dann ist die Kiste fertig und bereit für die erste größere Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn einer von Euch ne Sattelstütze übrig hat, ich meine die originale P6 mit dem Cube-Design, daran bin ich sehr interessiert.
Ob Alu oder Carbon ist zweitrangig.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo
was kostet jetzt der komplette Huber Satz 
ich hab letzte Woche mein neues 150er Race 2011er bekommen,
hat zufällig auch einer die Einbaumase zur Hand.
DAnke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Januar 2012)

35â¬


----------



## Peter-S (1. Februar 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> was kostet jetzt der komplette Huber Satz
> ich hab letzte Woche mein neues 150er Race 2011er bekommen,
> hat zufällig auch einer die Einbaumase zur Hand.
> DAnke schon mal für die Antwort



Die Einbaumaße stehen hier im treat ...


----------



## jocomomola (7. Februar 2012)

An alle Besitzer der Reverb: Welche Version habt ihr denn genau? Es gibt ja vier Möglichkeiten
100mm/355mm
100mm/420mm
125mm/380mm
125mm/420mm

Und dann noch Bedienung links oder rechts ...


----------



## Peter-S (8. Februar 2012)

KindShock Supernatural 125 - 385 mm Remote lässt sich re. oder li. anbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (8. Februar 2012)

@jocomomola:

Ist eigentlich egal was die anderen haben, die Frage ist was Du brauchst!
Bei der Länge kannst Du Dich an der genutzten Länge Deiner normalen Stütze orientieren.
Bei der Einschublänge an Deinen eigenen Bedürfnissen, reichen Dir 100 oder willst Du lieber 125.

Links oder Rechts hängt davon ab ob Du einen Pop-Lock hast und wo der sitzt.


----------



## jocomomola (8. Februar 2012)

Mir ging es vorrangig um die Frage der Gesamtlänge (355-420mm). Da ich mein AMS 150 Race (2011) noch nicht habe, kann ich leider die Sattelstütze nicht ausmessen. Der poplock sitzt doch links, oder?


----------



## schoeppi (8. Februar 2012)

Dann anders.
Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du?
Wie gross bist Du?

Beim 150 Race hast Du gar keinen Pop-Lock Hebel da Fox Talas ohne Lenker Lock-Out.
Daher ist es egal welchen Du nimmst.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe dei 420 / 125 mit 90er Schritt und 20" Rahmen.


----------



## jocomomola (8. Februar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dann anders.
> Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du?
> Wie gross bist Du?
> 
> ...



Also der Rahmen ist 18" und ich bin 1,75

... Und bei dem Lock Out habe ich wohl etwas verwechselt :-(


----------



## giosala1 (8. Februar 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach einen Syntace Megaforce2 oder einen F109 Vorbau 80mm im Cube Design.
Wer was hat bitte melden


----------



## schoeppi (9. Februar 2012)

jocomomola schrieb:


> Also der Rahmen ist 18" und ich bin 1,75
> 
> ... Und bei dem Lock Out habe ich wohl etwas verwechselt :-(



Demnach reicht Dir die 355er bzw die 380er.

Ob Du nun 100 oder 125mm nimmst kommt darauf an wieviel Absenkung Du haben willst.
Bei Deiner Grösse sollte aber 100 genug sein.

@gioasala1: bist Du sicher, dass es die überhaupt so gibt?
In jedem Falle wirst Du in dem Tread hier wenig Erfolg haben fürchte ich da die AMS sowas garantiert nicht ab Werk verbaut haben.


----------



## Peter-S (9. Februar 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einen Syntace Megaforce2 oder einen F109 Vorbau 80mm im Cube Design.
> Wer was hat bitte melden



Ich habe da etwas für Dich  wenn ich richtig bin ein 149er mit 90mm ... ich schaue heute Abend nach ...


----------



## Peter-S (9. Februar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe da etwas für Dich  wenn ich richtig bin ein 149er mit 90mm ... ich schaue heute Abend nach ...



.. sorry, muss dem letzten Projekt zum Opfer gefallen sein


----------



## Sentilo (19. Februar 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild.

Frisch aus dem Laden, ab in den Wald: 150 Race im Originalzustand. Pedale müssen noch, und ob mir das Cockpit nicht zu breit und zu kurz ist, muss ich mal sehen. Wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache. Sonst aber alles sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (19. Februar 2012)

Hi,
an die Breite hatte ich mich ganz schnell gewöhnt und möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen.
Im Frühjahr werde ich mir aber mal einen längeren und höheren Vorbau montieren.
Welches Licht hast Du an Deinem AMS?


----------



## Sentilo (19. Februar 2012)

Lupine Tesla.

Cockpit lass ich mir vielleicht noch umbauen. Lenker mit 12° Kröpfung, dazu ein etwas längerer Vorbau, dann passt das.


----------



## Peter-S (20. Februar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. sorry, muss dem letzten Projekt zum Opfer gefallen sein



Ha! Beim Wühlen habe ich dann doch noch den Vorbau gefunden. Müsste ein 149er mit Cube-Design in 100mm sein. Wer Interesse hat ...


----------



## schoeppi (23. Februar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ha! Beim Wühlen habe ich dann doch noch den Vorbau gefunden. Müsste ein 149er mit Cube-Design in 100mm sein. Wer Interesse hat ...



Find doch mal ne P6 im Cube Design, die will ich unbedingt!


----------



## MB1846PS (24. Februar 2012)

jetzt habe ich grade mal die dämpfer buchsen gewechselt bin mal ein gutes stück gefahren 
was mit positiv aufgefallen ist war das man ein wenig mehr luft drauf tun muss weil das ein viel besseres ansprechverhalten ist 
aber nach einen kilometern knackte es vorne an der dämpfer halterung ein wenig wenn ich feste in die pedale stampfe wenn das rad so durchfedere ist es ruhig trette ich normal ist es ruhig gebe ich dampf knackt es 
woran kann es liegen


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2012)

Alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen?


----------



## MB1846PS (25. Februar 2012)

ja alle schrauben mit drehmoment 8 NM angezogen allerdings sind die kleinen inbuss schrauben scheinbar nicht so wirklich die besten sonst muss ich mal zum freundlichen 
habe das gestern abend noch mal los und nochmal alles richtig sauber gemacht da hatte ich dann schon schwieriegkeiten die schrauben wider fest zu bekommen weil die irgendwie total zerlutscht sind 
kann ich damit heute eine runde drehen oder soll man es lieber lassen und lieber denn freundlichen aufsuchen


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2012)

hmm.. 8 sind beinahe ein wenig viel, 6-7 reichen völlig inkl. mittelfester Kleber. 

Ich würde folgendes machen:
- Schrauben lockern, so dass sich die Verbindung gerade so bewegt. Dann nachsehen ob ggf. Bohrungen zu groß sind, d.h. das Klackern sollte dann deutlich hörnar sein.
- Die Stirnseite der Bolzen / Hülse zum Rahmen hin kannst Du mal mit Fett dünn einschmieren.

.. Kopf hoch


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt noch ein Fotos .. 







und nun wieder sauber 






.. der Hanz Dampf zieht im Schlamm ziemlich gut seine Bahnen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (25. Februar 2012)

Ja locktite habe ich leider nicht


----------



## schoeppi (25. Februar 2012)

Da die Dämpferschrauben Anschläge haben kannst Du die eigentlich nicht zu fest zumachen. 

Bist Du sicher, dass das Geräusch vom Dämpfer kommt?
Ist nicht selten schwer zu lokaliesieren.


----------



## MB1846PS (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eben mit dem freundlichen gesprochen er meint ich soll mal fahren heute und wenn es dann nicht weg ist soll ichs vorbei bringen und er schaut mal alles durch


----------



## MB1846PS (25. Februar 2012)

Und was ich sicher sagen das das Problem vorher nicht da war 
und es kam auch gestern nur wenn ich richtig ktäftig gestrampelt habe


----------



## Vincy (25. Februar 2012)

*AMS 110 / AMS 130 / AMS 150*
*AMS HPC / AMS Super HPC*
Dämpferbefestigung: 8 Nm
Verschraubung Hauptlager: 12 Nm
Verschraubung Horstlink: 8 Nm
Verschraubung Sitzstrebe - Umlenkhebel: 8 Nm
Verschraubung Umlenkhebel - Rahmen: 8 Nm 
alle mit Sicherung Loctite© Mittelfest 243​
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> *AMS 110 / AMS 130 / AMS 150*
> *AMS HPC / AMS Super HPC*
> Dämpferbefestigung: 8 Nm
> Verschraubung Hauptlager: 12 Nm
> ...



Das sind wie immer die Maximalwerte. 6 Nm reichen völlig, viel wichtiger ist die Schraubensicherung (Mittel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (27. Februar 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Und was ich sicher sagen das das Problem vorher nicht da war
> und es kam auch gestern nur wenn ich richtig ktäftig gestrampelt habe




Das hört sich genau an wie mein fieses Knackgeräusch das ich am 100er hatte. Nur bei richtig Druck aufs Pedal kam das Geräusch.
Bin fast durchgedreht beim Suchen, alles probiert.

Ein Tröpfchen Schmiermittel auf die unteren Schwingenlager von aussen,
genau genommen nur auf das linke, hat das Problem dann gelöst.

Aber bis es soweit war hatte ich erstmal das halbe Bike zerlegt.


----------



## MB1846PS (27. Februar 2012)

Hatte ja jetzt am samstag die erste Richtige Tour mit dem Esel gemacht und was soll man sagen es ist genialer Esel der echt lust auf mehr macht 
Suchtgefahr ganz gross auf der Tour habe ich jetzt das knacken eigentlich nicht mehr gehört wobei ich sagen muss das ich mit einem Ziemlich schwachen kollegen unterwegs war und daher eigentlich garnicht dazu kam mal richtig dampf auf die Pedale zu geben 
Aber ich würde sagen bei dem Rad stimmt das ganze drumherum


----------



## Sentilo (28. Februar 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Hatte ja jetzt am Samstag die erste richtige Tour mit dem Esel gemacht ...



Fährst Du noch das Original-Setup? Also mit 75er Vorbau und 780er/8° Lenker? Ich fand's etwas zu heftig und hab auf 100er Vorbau und 700er/12° Lenker umgerüstet. Klar, Geschmackssache, aber für mich ist das AMS nun das, was ich eigentlich haben wollte: das universelle Tourengerät mit dem kleinen Federwegs-Plus


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Februar 2012)

@sentilo
kannst Du bitte mal Bilder einstellen?
Hast Du 100 mm gerade oder am Vorbau auch einen Winkel nach oben?
Ich werde mir auch einen höheren Vorbau und Lenker gönnen.
Wer Interesse an einem 780er Lenker hat, kann sich dann gerne melden


----------



## Sentilo (28. Februar 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal Bilder einstellen?



Kann ich morgen machen. Vorab schon mal dies: Der Vorbau ist ein Syntace Force 149 mit 6 Grad. Der Lenker ist ein Syntace Vector 31.8 2014 mit 12 Grad Kröpfung. Die stammen von einem AMS 130, hab ich einfach beim Händler eingetauscht. 

Weitere technische Daten siehe www.syntace.de 

Deinen 780er-Lenker kannst Du ja kürzen, wenn Du mit der 8-Grad-Kröpfung zurechtkommst. Einfach Hebel entsprechend nach innen schieben und mal schauen, welche Griffposition am besten passt. Dann sägen. (Nicht umgekehrt )


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Februar 2012)

Hi sentilo,
mir geht es weniger um die Grad, sondern mehr um den Rise.
Ich möchte mal so wenigstens 20 mm nach oben. Die Gradzahl ist da sekundär. Als Vorbau habe ich mal ein 17° Teil ins Auge gefasst. Hier muss ich einfach mal sehen, wie das harmoniert. Evtl. ist 17° und 20 mm Rise am Lenker zuviel. Deswegen auch die Bilder zum besseren Vergleich.
Da ich das Teil im Internet kaufen musste, kann ich halt nicht einfach das Zeugs beim Händler tauschen. Und zig-mal hin- und herschicken ist beim I-net halt auch nicht möglich. Deswegen muss das so ziemlich passen, wenn ich mir das Zeugs bestelle.


----------



## MB1846PS (28. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das so eigentlich nicht die schlechteste lösung wies jetzt ist 
aber vielleicht änder ich meine meinung wenn ich bilder sehe


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2012)

*Happy Birthday SRX-Prinz*  Alles Gute und Kette rechts ...

Bei dem Wetter auch kein Problem, oder  ??


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. März 2012)

Danke Peter


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2012)

Hier die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau des Cube AMS 150 SL 2012. AM-Vergleichstest in der MB 4/2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. März 2012)

Testsieger wurde im großen All Mounain Test MB4/2012 das Radon Slide AM 10.0 mit überragend


----------



## sanwald81 (6. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vorletztes Wochenende hatte ich unsanften Konakt mit nem Ast. Der muss sich irgendwie ins Schaltwerk gewickelt haben. Das innere Blech des Schaltwerkskäfig hat's am unteren Röllchen fast 90° nach innen vorne gebogen. Die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltauges und 2 Speichen hat's ebenfalls verbogen.
Jetzt habe ich die Speichen gewechselt, das Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk ersetzt, aber trotzdem sieht die Ausrichtung des Schaltwerks nicht optimal aus (siehe Bild). 



Das Schaltwerk ist, von oben betrachtet, im Uhrzeigersinn verdreht. Damit die Ausrichtung einigermaßen passt, muss ich beim Festziehen der Klemmschraube das Schaltauge mit ner Zange festhalten, damit's sich nicht mit dreht. Das war vorher nicht der Fall. Ich kann aber nicht so recht glauben, dass der Rahmen minimal was abbekommen hat. Man kann auch überhaupt nix  erkennen.
Ist das Schaltwerk bei euch einwandfrei gerade und müßt ihr es auch festhalten beim Festziehen der Klemmschraube?
Die Schaltung konnte ich gestern wieder ohne Probleme einstellen, von daher ist's halb so wild. Nervt halt ein wenig, dass der Rahmen an der Stelle evtl. was abbekommen hat. das Radl war ja noch nicht mal richtig in den Bergen 

Gruß
Sanwald81


----------



## basti313 (6. März 2012)

Vorher war das Cube Schaltauge verbaut und jetzt das Syntace?


----------



## sanwald81 (6. März 2012)

Ich vermute, du fragst wegen der Farbe. Das Schaltauge ist schon von Cube, nur halt in schwarz.


----------



## basti313 (6. März 2012)

Das sind wir bei dem Problem: Das Cube Schaltauge mit der Eisenschraube ist wohl eher eine Fehlkonstruktion...oder eine gewollte "Fehlkonstruktion" um mangelnde Präzision am Rahmen auszugleichen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Zapfen am Schaltauge zu klein. Löse die Schraube und versuche es neu zu zentrieren.

Das Syntace Schaltauge hat einen dickeren Zapfen, der nicht zulässt das sich das Schaltauge verdreht. Außerdem hat es eine Sollbruchstelle an der Schraube, die verhindert das sich Schaltwerk und Schaltauge verbiegen.

Welche Speichen hast du denn genommen? Wo hast du sie her bekommen?


----------



## sanwald81 (6. März 2012)

Sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich meine aber die Schraube ist aus Alu. Im Gegensatz zu der Syntace-Schraube aber Massiv. Hab mir die Syntace-Schraube mal besorgt. Sieht tatsächlich so aus, als ob die vorher abbricht, weil die nochmal verjüngt ist. Werde dann die Syntace-Schraube montieren. Die ist lediglich etwas kürzer und das Gewinde ragt deshalb nicht so weit ins Schaltauge, meiner Meinung nach aber ausreichend.
Mein Verdacht ist, dass das Schaltauge massiv nach hinten oben gezogen wurde und deshalb die Auflagefläche am Rahmen nicht mehr 100% eben ist. An dem Loch im Rahmen für den Zapfen des Schaltauges waren auch Kampfspuren zu sehen. Sieht so aus als wäre das Schaltauge an der Stelle etwas abgehoben und wollte sich verdrehen.

Speichen habe ich Sapim Race genommen und gleich das ganze Laufrad umgespeicht. Original sind Speichen von Pillar verbaut, die am Speichenbogen auf 2,2mm verdickt sind und sonst durchgehend 2mm haben. Würde dann bei Sapim glaub ich der Strong entsprechen.
Die Speichenlängen habe ich schon länger mal bei Easton erfragt.
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556709


----------



## basti313 (6. März 2012)

> Ich meine aber die Schraube ist aus Alu.


Ja, der Kopf sieht nach eloxiertem Alu aus.



> Hab mir die Syntace-Schraube mal besorgt. Sieht tatsächlich so aus, als ob die vorher abbricht, weil die nochmal verjüngt ist. Werde dann die Syntace-Schraube montieren.


Angeblich ist das Gewinde unterschiedlich.



> Mein Verdacht ist, dass das Schaltauge massiv nach hinten oben gezogen wurde und deshalb die Auflagefläche am Rahmen nicht mehr 100% eben ist.


Wo wurde denn das Schaltwerk überall getroffen? Wenn der Schaltwerkskäfig getroffen wurde, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kraft ausreicht um am Rahmen was zu verbiegen. Da zerlegt es vorher das Schaltwerk in lauter kleine Teile.



> Sieht so aus als wäre das Schaltauge an der Stelle etwas abgehoben und wollte sich verdrehen.


Ich würde das auf den zu kleinen Nippel schieben und mal das Syntace Schaltauge probieren.



> Original sind Speichen von Pillar verbaut, die am Speichenbogen auf 2,2mm verdickt sind und sonst durchgehend 2mm haben.


Was dafür spricht das die nicht unbedingt die höchste Festigkeit haben...das sind ja eher Trekking Speichen.
Application	City/Trekking


----------



## sanwald81 (6. März 2012)

So, habe jetzt mal das Syntace-Schaltauge montiert. Die Gewinde Cube/Syntace sind tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Wäre gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass das Syntace-Schaltauge passt, weil das Schaltwerk etwas nach hinten wandert. Aber da eigentlich alles dem X-12 Standard entsprechen sollte, muss es eigentlich auch passen. Danke für den Tipp.

Hab nur ne kurze runde im Hof gedreht, aber funktioniert soweit alles tadellos.
Beim Festziehen der Klemmschraube musste ich das Schaltwerk aber auch gegen verdrehen festhalten. Jetzt sieht's aber wieder gut ausgerichtet aus.

Schöne Grüße und danke für die Anregungen


----------



## reinera (10. März 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> und nun wieder sauber



Auf dem Bild ist eine Kettenführung. Bin noch nie eine gefahren. Was ist das für eine?

Rasselt das nicht recht lästig beim Touren? Oder fährst du nur Downhill?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (11. März 2012)

reinerbike schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist eine Kettenführung. Bin noch nie eine gefahren. Was ist das für eine?
> 
> Rasselt das nicht recht lästig beim Touren? Oder fährst du nur Downhill?
> 
> Gruß Reiner



@Reiner
Das ist die Bionicon c-Guide II die sich nur minimal mit Geräuschen bemerkbar macht. Im Prinzip nimmst du das Teil nach ein paar Metern nicht mehr wahr, es sorgt allerdings für absolute Ruhe da hinten... 
Ich möchte die KeFü nicht mehr missen...


----------



## schoeppi (13. März 2012)

Was mich interessieren würde, woher genau kommen die 2cm mehr Federweg beim 150er gegenüber dem 130er?

Der Dämpfer ist ja 216, beim 130er sinds 200.

Da hätten wir dann schonmal 16 der 20 mm gefunden.

Jetzt wüsste ich gerne, baut Cube tatsächlich andere Wippen ein für die 4mm?
Oder ist das gerundet?

Könntet ihr mal messen?
Am besten die Wippe, oder das Dreieck, von Lager zu Lager, oben am Dämpfer die meine ich.


----------



## Vincy (13. März 2012)

Andere Hebelübersetzung (Umlenkhebel und Drehpunkte) und größerer Dämpferhub.
Nicht die Einbaulänge ist da relevant, sondern der Dämpferhub!
EBL 216 x 63mm Hub bzw EBL 200 x 50,8mm Hub. Es gibt ja auch noch EBL 200 x 57mm Hub. 
Wenn du bei deinem 200er Dämpfer einen mit 57mm Hub nehmen würdest, hättest auch mehr Federweg. 
Leider ist da aber kein ausreichender Platz zwischen Sitzrohr und Zwischenstrebe (Umlenkhebel). Beim Einfedern würde die Zwischenstrebe dann ans Sitzrohr anschlagen. 
Für einen 216er Dämpfer auch wohl zu wenig Platz.

grobe Faustformel für den Federweg: *max FW = Hebelübersetzung x Dämpferhub*
(die Hebelübersetzung ist beim Viergelenker nicht konstant!)


----------



## giosala1 (13. März 2012)

Wer von euch hatte Probleme mit der Formula Bremse ???
Schleifen, Quitschen.....
Hab von meinem Händler über Cube jetzt die XT 785 bekommen und die Formula zurück zu Cube.
Jetzt ist endlích ruhe am Bike.


----------



## MB1846PS (14. März 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte Probleme mit der Formula Bremse ???
> Schleifen, Quitschen.....
> Hab von meinem Händler über Cube jetzt die XT 785 bekommen und die Formula zurück zu Cube.
> Jetzt ist endlích ruhe am Bike.


Da hast du wohl recht quitschen tut die nur mal ganz kurz wenn sie kalt ist dannach hört man garnichts mehr von der Bremse 
das einzige was ich schonmal höre ich wenn es schnell bergab geht dann schrubt sich schonmal ein wenig aber schwer zu beschreiben klingt fast so wie abs beim lkw nur langsamer 
ist auch eher ein dumpfes geräusch stört auch eigentlich so nicht werde aber trotzdem meinem händler mal kontaktieren deswegen


----------



## Peter-S (14. März 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte Probleme mit der Formula Bremse ???
> Schleifen, Quitschen.....
> Hab von meinem HÃ¤ndler Ã¼ber Cube jetzt die XT 785 bekommen und die Formula zurÃ¼ck zu Cube.
> Jetzt ist endlÃ­ch ruhe am Bike.



Die Formulas habe ich alle sofort freiwillig gegen Shimanos XT getauscht. Das 2012 Modell der XT ist nochmals Klassen besser und meiner Meinung nach der Formula vorzuziehen. Kein Schleifen, kein Rubbeln, kein Quietschen und kein horrenter VerschleiÃ...  und billiger dazu. 
Formular verkauft, Shimano XT gekauft und noch Ã¼ber 100 â¬uronen in der Tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (15. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ... baut Cube tatsächlich andere Wippen ein für die 4mm? Könntet ihr mal messen?


 
Bitte sehr, etwas unpräzise mit dem Zollstock, aber nun:

130er Wippe: 175/206/102 (oben/unten/vorn)

150er Wippe: 160/194/102 (oben/unten/vorn)

(Gemessen jew. Mitte/Mitte der Drehpunkte)

Die Wippe des 150er ist also kürzer.


----------



## reinera (18. März 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> @Reiner
> Das ist die Bionicon c-Guide II die sich nur minimal mit Geräuschen bemerkbar macht. Im Prinzip nimmst du das Teil nach ein paar Metern nicht mehr wahr, es sorgt allerdings für absolute Ruhe da hinten...
> Ich möchte die KeFü nicht mehr missen...



@Peter-S: Nutz sich diese Plastikteil durch dass die Kette läuft nicht ab? Als Ersatzteil habe ich das nicht gefunden, nur eines für die V.01?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## giosala1 (19. März 2012)

Hab die XT Bremse jetzt dran - einfach geil das Teil . Anbauen und vergessen.
Das Bike ist absolut Geil zu fahren. Kann euch den Conti Race King empfehlen. Das Teil ist dann ein richtiger Flitzer. So lang es im Wald noch nicht so Toll ist, ein guter Reifer für Überland....
Aber einen gewaltigen Schwachpunkt hat das Bike.
Wenn ein Schlaltseil unterwegs den Geist aufgibt - hast du verloren.
Denn durchziehen auf freier Wildbahn , fast keine Chance. Da wäre ein durchgehender Bowdenzug ne Sache.


----------



## basti313 (19. März 2012)

> Denn durchziehen auf freier Wildbahn , fast keine Chance. Da wäre ein durchgehender Bowdenzug ne Sache.


Wie zieht man denn die Dinger überhaupt durch? Sieht irgendwie schwierig aus und falls ich demnächst auf I-Spec Schalthebel umbaue muss ich da leider ran...

Noch etwas: Kennt jemand zufällig die RAL Nummer von den gelb-grünen Akzenten am AMS150 Race von 2011? Ich möchte noch Anbauteile der Sattelstütze anodisieren und da wäre mir diese Farbe am liebsten.


----------



## Peter-S (19. März 2012)

reinerbike schrieb:


> @Peter-S: Nutz sich diese Plastikteil durch dass die Kette läuft nicht ab? Als Ersatzteil habe ich das nicht gefunden, nur eines für die V.01?
> 
> Gruß Reiner



Der Verschleiß der Teile ist minimal. Das Ersatzteil für die V.2 ist bereits zu bestellen und soll eben falls wie die alte Rolle 10 kosten.


----------



## giosala1 (19. März 2012)

Also i hab auch auf Ice Tec umgebaut. 
So gehts einfach.
Seile lose schrauben- aber nicht rausziehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oben den Nippel abschneiden.
Unten im Rahmen die Hülse raus - sonst geht das neue Sein nicht durch
Dann das alte Seil oben mit dem neuen Seil mit Tesa verbinden.
Seil von oben vor-
sichtig mit Gefühl durchziehen .
Aber aufpassen damit du keinen Bowdenzug und Hülse vergißt die dazwischen ist - sonst holt dich der Teufel. 
Noch ein Tip von mir -- ein wenig Fett auf die Endkappe -sonst kann es sein , daß die Endkappe am Rahmen knarzzt - war bei mir so - das überträgt sich dann auf den ganzen Rahmen. Und beim Lenken ist ein unschönes Geräusch da.
Ich nehme mir jetzt auf Tour nicht nur ein Sein - sonden auch ne Rolle Tesa mit - dann kein Problem .


----------



## basti313 (19. März 2012)

> Dann das alte Seil oben mit dem neuen Seil mit Tesa verbinden.


Sehr gute Idee. Danke!



> Ich nehme mir jetzt auf Tour nicht nur ein Sein - sonden auch ne Rolle Tesa mit - dann kein Problem .


Solange das Seil nicht im Rahmen reißt. Nein, im Ernst...wenn ich das Ding da rein bekommen will, dann hilft ja nur rein schieben und so lange probieren mit vor und zurück schieben bis das Seil zufällig genau das Loch trifft??? Hört sich nach ner langwierigen Arbeit an.


----------



## giosala1 (19. März 2012)

Genau das ist mir passiert, Ne halbe Stunde vor und zurück...............zum Wahnsinig werden.
Das zweite mit der Tesa version - 2min.
Also in Ruhe wechseln und genau schauen ob nicht ne Hülse oder ein Teil vergißt.
Halb so wild - aber ne Ideale Planung von Hersteller ist das leider nicht.


----------



## reinera (23. März 2012)

Hallo, 

bei mir geht nach wenigen Touren (10-15) schon der Umwerfer recht schwer zu schalten?

Kanns daran liegen, dass der Zug für den Umwerfer direkt im Dreckbereich liegt und auch noch nach oben zeigt, der Dreck also direkt drauf liegen bleibt.

Gibts noch mehr mit dem Problem?

Kann man da was machen? Auch vorbeugend, irgendeine gedichtete Endkappe?

Gruß und Danke 

Reiner


----------



## Mokway (23. März 2012)

Hallo 

Habe heute Morgen mein neues AMS 150 Race (2012) abgeholt  
Echt ein Hammer Gefährt. 
Hab mal sofort ein paar Fragen :

a) Haben eure Bremsbelege beim ersten "einbremsen" auch so gequalmt und nach "Feuer" gerochen ? (Finde die Formulas bis jetzt echt kräftig....)
b) Welche Sprunghöhe sollte das Bike locker wegstecken ? Und ab wann sollte man es sein lassen ? Wir haben da so 30-40 cm hohe "Sprunghügel" auf unserer Halde..... Geht das mit dem Bike ? 
c) Finde den Sattel bis jetzt sehr Hart , mein Sattel auf dem Cube LTD ist etwas weicher , oder Gewöhnt man sich da dran ? 

Was mich auch mal interresieren würde , wie ihr die Dämpfer die meiste Zeit fahrt. Vorne auf 120mm oder die ganze Zeit auf 150mm ? 
Hinten offen oder mit Pro-Pedal ?
Ändert ihr das bei einer Langen Tour vor und nach jedem Berg oder lasst ihr das die ganze Zeit in einer Position ?  
Werd das die Tage natürlich noch ausgiebig testen ....

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (24. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute die erste Fahrt in kurzen Hosen für dieses Jahr.
Diverse Kleinigkeiten geändert.
@Mokway
Meine Formala hat nicht gestunken, aber "geschrien" als wenn Feuer hinter ihr wäre...
An den Sattel konnte ich mich nicht gewöhnen und die Gabel fahe ich lediglich bei einem steilen Stück bergauf abgesenkt.
Das Pro_pedal nutze ich ab und zu auf asphaltierten Strecken bergauf, wenn ich merke, dass es anfängt zu wippen.
Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild nach diversen Veränderungen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1086283
Verkaufe eine Formula The One FR und einen O-Cube Lenker mit 780 mm Breite. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.


----------



## Peter-S (24. März 2012)

Mokway schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe heute Morgen mein neues AMS 150 Race (2012) abgeholt
> Echt ein Hammer Gefährt.
> ...



Wirf die Formula in die Tonne  und kaufe Dir etwas vernünftiges .. 
Sprünge bis 1m gehen ganz locker, vorausgesetzt die Dämpfereinstellung stimmt ...


----------



## Mokway (24. März 2012)

1m ?!  Boh, Hätt Ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 
Da muß Ich mich erst mal rantesten. 
Aber will ja mit dem Ding nicht durch die Gegend springen oder in den Bike Park .....
Die Dämpfereinstellung sollte passen . Hat mein Freundlicher mir eingestellt , mit dem empfohlenen Negativ weg. Mit den Zugstufen bin Ich noch am experimentieren .


----------



## KeepBiking (25. März 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Wirf die Formula in die Tonne  und kaufe Dir etwas vernünftiges ..



Das mach ich jetzt definitiv! Ich bin die Formula leid!!!
Die Beläge schleifen permanent. Die Räder drehen nicht frei, die Teile quietschen und die Bremsleistung ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Avid Code R aus 2011.
Momentan fahre ich diese Code R am Cube. Werde mir aber die Code für das Cube bestellen und die Code R wieder an mein Univega bauen. Leider zeigte sich mhw-bike-house nicht kulant bzw. gesprächsbereit, die Formula gegen eine Code zu tauschen. Den Aufpreis hätte ich gerne gezahlt, inkl. Abnutzung natürlich. Leider kam nur die Info, dass man die "defekte Bremse" einschicken soll. mhw schickt sie dann zu Cube und wenn "etwas defekt" wäre, bekäme ich sie repariert. Vielen Dank für diesen Service! Hatte ja nur 2 Räder in 2011 bei mhw gekauft. Sorry, aber der musste raus!


----------



## Mich? (25. März 2012)

Dann bin ich wohl der einzige, der mit der The One sehr zufrieden ist. 
Bei mir macht die (noch) keine Probleme und die Bremsleistung ist der Wahnsinn.

Die Fox musste bei mir gehen, dafür kam ne Revelation.


----------



## Mokway (25. März 2012)

Mich? schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl der einzige, der mit der The One sehr zufrieden ist.
> Bei mir macht die (noch) keine Probleme und die Bremsleistung ist der Wahnsinn.



Dem Schließe Ich mich an......... vor allem die Bremsleistung


----------



## Peter-S (25. März 2012)

Mokway schrieb:


> 1m ?!  Boh, Hätt Ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> Da muß Ich mich erst mal rantesten.
> Aber will ja mit dem Ding nicht durch die Gegend springen oder in den Bike Park .....
> Die Dämpfereinstellung sollte passen . Hat mein Freundlicher mir eingestellt , mit dem empfohlenen Negativ weg. Mit den Zugstufen bin Ich noch am experimentieren .



1m geht definitiv, liegt auf meiner Hausstrecke, aber da ist der Dämpfer dann auch am Ende so langsam, hängt sicher vom Wickel auch ab. Ich lande eben :/
Bei Zugstufe bin ich am Anschlag mit der öffenen Position  und nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Jetzt lasse ich nochmal Luft ab und schaue dann ... Ansonsten gibt es einen Dämpferservice bei Flat-Out


----------



## Mokway (25. März 2012)

> Bei Zugstufe bin ich am Anschlag mit der öffenen Position



Wie genau meinst Du das ? (Entschuldige mein Unwissen, bin noch am lernen)
Also das Rädchen beim Dämpfer ganz nach links gedreht ? 

Ich bin jetzt glaub Ich so 4-5 Klicks von ganz links nach rechts gedreht......
(Ne Beschriftung auf dem Teil wäre nicht schlecht......)
Bin da noch am Experimentieren was mir am besten liegt.


----------



## Vincy (25. März 2012)

Die Zugstufe (Rebound) legt fest, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit der Dämpfer nach der Belastung zurückfedert.
Drehen des roten Rädchens im Uhrzeigersinn verringert die Zugstufe, federt somit langsamer aus.
Drehen entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn erhöht die Zugstufe, federt somit schneller aus.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24&feature=related"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firebean (27. März 2012)

Ich hab mein AMS 150 Race letzten Freitag vor zwei wochen bestellt. Wenn ich da aber höre, wie bei manchen Bikes die Lieferzeiten sind und dass z.B. das Elite 29 Super HPC, das ein Bekannter schon vor Monaten bestellt hat, jetzt auf einmal frühestens am 1. September kommen soll, dann komme ich langsam ins Grübeln, ob ich in diesem Jahr noch mit meinem neuen Rad fahren können werde ...


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Das mach ich jetzt definitiv! Ich bin die Formula leid!!!
> Die Beläge schleifen permanent. Die Räder drehen nicht frei, die Teile quietschen und die Bremsleistung ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Avid Code R aus 2011.



Also irgendwie komm ich da nicht mit.

Ich hab die RX auf meinem 100er und die R1X auf meinem 130er.
Beide bremsen wied`Sau, die RX fast schon zuviel.
Schleifen tut da gar nix, freier können die Räder nicht drehen.
Keine Geräusche, null.
Wieso ist das bei mir so und so viele andere haben Probleme damit?
Habt ihr eure Bremsen nicht richtig eingestellt oder sie nach der Einfahrzeit nicht nachgestellt? Sind die Schnellspanner zu lose? Oder hab ich nur zufällig zwei mal Glück gehabt?


----------



## sanwald81 (27. März 2012)

Die "The One" an meinem AMS 150 ist eigentlich auch ziemlich problemlos. Am Anfang habe ich die Bremse einmal sauber eingestellt und seither ist auch Ruhe. Die Bremsleistung finde ich fast schon brachial, aber trotzdem noch gut zu dosieren.

An meinem Reaction ist die Oro K18 verbaut. Mit der hatte ich wesentlich mehr Probleme mit Schleifen und auch die Bremsleistung spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Erst seit dem Wechsel auf XT-Bremsscheiben ist die Bremse zumindest einigermaßen ruhig.


----------



## giosala1 (27. März 2012)

Der Bremssattel von der THE ONE ist das Problemteil.


----------



## basti313 (27. März 2012)

> Beide bremsen wied`Sau, die RX fast schon zuviel.


Wie kann eine Bremse zu viel bremsen 



> Keine Geräusche, null.
> Wieso ist das bei mir so und so viele andere haben Probleme damit?


Die Hauptprobleme sind das Klingeln und/oder krumme Scheiben. Alles andere ist eine Einstellungssache. Das Klingeln hast du nicht weil du keine Reifen mit Profil fährst und krumm sind deine Scheiben nicht weil du sie noch nicht schief angeschaut hast.


----------



## KeepBiking (27. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Also irgendwie komm ich da nicht mit.



Hi Schoeppi,
ich hab' doch letztes Jahr an mein altes Univega-Monster die Code R drangeschraubt. Dieses Teil machte mir noch nie Probleme. Kein schleifen, kein rattern, keine Geräusche, nix. Dazu Bremskraft satt mit einem sauberen Druckpunkt.
Nun neues Rad bekommen für satte 2.5T Eu. Hier sollte ja alles perfekt sein. Ist es auch, bis auf die Bremse. Ganz zu Anfang dachte ich auch, okay, einbremsen und dann hören die Geräusche auf, die Beläge schleifen sich ein, die Räder drehen freier und die Bremskraft wird auch noch stärker. Leider auch nach knapp 400 km keinerlei Verbesserung. Habe die Sättel mehrmals nachjustiert, die Beläge aufgerauht, auf der Rückseite geschmiert, nix hat geholfen. Dass die Bremse keinen gescheiten Druckpunkt hat, habe ich noch garnicht erwähnt. Und das ist noch zaghaft ausgedrückt. Schwammig ist der bessere, weil treffendere Ausdruck. Hatte einen Kumpel mal mein Rad überlassen, ohne die Bremse zu erwähnen. Was sagte er? Geiles Rad, nur die Bremse ist sch....
Jetzt hatte ich bereits das Entlüftungskit bestellt, DOT4 dazu und Beläge von Swiss- oder Koolstopp. Zusammen 60 Taler. Da dachte ich mir, nein, das kann es nicht sein. Wenn es nicht besser wird, ärgere ich mich weiter, habe 60 Eu aus dem Fenster geschmissen und brauch irgendwann auch noch DOT5.1 für die Avid. Mit dem Händler kommuniziert, der die Bestellung storniert und dafür die Code R in 200mm für vorn und hinten eingepackt. Sind zwar 150 Eu mehr, dafür habe ich eine 4-Kolben-Bremse mit Bremsleistung satt und habe nur eine Art von Bremsflüssigkeit zuhause. Irgendwann hätt' ich die evtl. auch mal verwechselt. Bremse kommt diese Woche und ich freu' mich aufs einbauen und auf den ersten Ausritt ohne das Gesicht wegen einer bescheidenen Bremse verziehen zu müssen.

Edit: Habe was vergessen: Bei der Formula hat man lediglich zwischen Schraube und Bremssattel diese konvex/konkav-Scheiben, die den Sattel nach der Scheibe ausrichten können. Der Sattel selbst hat ein Langloch, liegt aber plan auf dem Adapter bzw. am Rahmen auf. Bei Avid sind es insgesamt 4 dieser Scheiben. 1 Paar zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf und einmal zwischen Sattel und Adapter bzw. Rahmen. Meiner Meinung nach richtet sich diese Variante besser nach der Scheibe aus. Hier einmal die Schrauben gelöst, Bremse gezogen, Schrauben angezogen, fertig. Bei der Formula-Variante muss ich sehr viel mehr Gefühl beim anziehen der Schrauben walten lassen, damit ich es "einigermassen gut" hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (28. März 2012)

Dass der ein oder andere keine Probleme mit der Formula hat, ist ja ganz nett, aber wie viele andere jammern ...? Das ist keine Bremse ... eine Zumutung und bestenfalls fÃ¼r Bastelfreaks geeignet. 

Kauft euch fÃ¼r 160â¬uro bei ROSE eine XT  Da schleift nix, da klemmt nix und hat einen perfekten Druckpunkt und ordentliche Bremsleistung. Zudem kein ultragiftiges DOT-Zeugs das alles 2 Jahre gewechselt werden muss ..


----------



## schoeppi (28. März 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Kauft euch für 160uro bei ROSE eine XT  ..



Jo, und schön übergewichtig ist sie auch noch. 

@basti313: mit fast zuviel meine ich das vor allem meine HR Bremse derart schnell und agressiv zupackt das es mir oft schwer fällt sie richtig zu dosieren. Gerade hinten ist das nicht hilfreich, und im Rennbetrieb, wenn ich aufgeregt bin , erst recht nicht.

Was meinst Du mit kein Profil? Ein bisschen hab ich schon!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. März 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ...
> Kauft euch fÃ¼r 160â¬uro bei ROSE eine XT  Da schleift nix, da klemmt nix und hat einen perfekten Druckpunkt und ordentliche Bremsleistung. Zudem kein ultragiftiges DOT-Zeugs das alles 2 Jahre gewechselt werden muss ..


160 â¬ - eigentlich recht preiswert. Hat aber folgenden Haken: Da kommen noch die beiden Bremsscheiben, 2 Satteladapter und das EntlÃ¼ftungskit hinzu.
Und schwupps - biste wieder bei 250 â¬. 
WÃ¤r mir dann zu viel Geld, nur fÃ¼r ne Bremse. Da bleibt meine Hayes dran, bis sie kaputtgeht.


----------



## Hirsch85 (28. März 2012)

Hey @ all, 
ich konnte heute mein 150 Pro in Empfang nehmen. Die Farbe gefiel mir einfach besser als das Schwarz vom Race. Mein Händler hatte soweit auch schon alles voreingestellt und somit musste ich nicht mehr soviel umstellen bzw. schrauben. Bin vorhin mal kurz nen kleineren Trail bei uns runtergenagelt und finde das Fahrwerk super. Der (große) Lenker stört mich garnicht im gegenteil fand ihn sogar recht super. Ist für mich nur ein bisschen ungewohnt das er so nach hinten geht. Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist der Sattel...man man man was denken die sich dabei. Meiner hat so derbe geknarzt... furchtbar. Kommt direkt nen Gobi drauf  Die Bremse läuft soweit auch ganz gut. Hinten muss ich sie ersteinmal einfahren bevor ich sie neu stelle. Ist es normal das die klötze so wenig Luft haben am Anfang? Naja ich bin zumindest total begeistert von dem Rad und freu mich auf´s Trail shredden. Meine Wunschliste umfasst dann noch eine Kind Shock und evtl. eine Kettenführung wenn mir das gerassel zu bunt wird. In diesem Sinne. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Peter-S (29. März 2012)

> Jo, und schön übergewichtig ist sie auch noch.



Ich geh einmal Pinkeln und schon habe ich 1,5 Kg gespart


----------



## Peter-S (29. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> 160  - eigentlich recht preiswert. Hat aber folgenden Haken: Da kommen noch die beiden Bremsscheiben, 2 Satteladapter und das Entlüftungskit hinzu.
> Und schwupps - biste wieder bei 250 .
> Wär mir dann zu viel Geld, nur für ne Bremse. Da bleibt meine Hayes dran, bis sie kaputtgeht.



Bremssscheiben hast Du doch ...? ch habe auch die Kombi Formula Scheiben mit XT, völlig problemlos 
Und das Entlüftungskit ist nicht zwingend bei der neuen XT, zumal es nur 8 Euro kostet.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. März 2012)

Ach komm, erzähl mir doch nicht sowas. Da fang ich ja jetzt wirklich an zu überlegen.... 
Nein, ich behalte meine Billigbremse vorerst... oder doch nicht...


----------



## KeepBiking (1. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
mir liegt es jetzt wirklich fern, für eine Firma Werbung zu machen, aber die neue Code R ist einfach ein Traum. Freitag die Leitungen gekürzt und entlüftet. Heute gefahren. Keinerlei Geräusche, kein schleifen quietschen, knarzen, jodeln oder sonstwas. Einfach Bremskraft pur und das bei einer prima Dosierbarkeit. Wenn also noch jemand Probleme mit seinen Bremsen hat, kann ich die Code R wärmstens empfehlen.
Einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Hillie (3. April 2012)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hallo,

ich hab vor, mir das 150er zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch unsicher wegen der Größe: ich bin ca. 173, und meine Schrittlänge, falls ich das richtig gemessen habe, ist 83-84 cm, auf die Waage bringe ich 68 Kilo. 

Ich hab mal beim Händler das 16''' probiert, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob nicht das 18''' besser wäre, das hatte er aber nicht da. Vom Einsatzbereich sollte es jedenfalls auch für längere Touren herhalten, im Sommer ist mal ein Alpencross geplant. 

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, wäre super, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. Schon mal Danke im Voraus,

Hillie[/FONT]


----------



## sanwald81 (3. April 2012)

@Hillie: Mir hat der Händler damals foglendes empfohlen. Wenn mein Schwerpunkt eher auf Touren liegt oder Alpencross, würde er mir zum größeren (20") raten. Wenn ich dagegen eher technische Trails oder generell mehr Berg runter fahren möchte, sollte ich evtl. das 18" Rad in die engere Auswahl nehmen, weil das noch ne Spur wendiger ist. Auf dem 18" Rahmen habe ich mich aber irgendwie ein wenig beengt gefühlt. Habe mich dann für das größere entschieden (Größe 1,82m; Schrittlänge 86-87cm) und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Noch was Anderes. Habe letztens meiner Gabel Motoröl und SKF-Dichtungen spendiert. Dabei ist mir eine sehr kleine Kerbe im Gabelschaft aufgefallen:



Gedanken muss ich mir deswegen wohl keine machen, aber unschön ist das irgendwie doch an einer neuen Gabel. Ich frage mich halt, welche "Fachkraft" das montiert hat. Wahrscheinlich hat man versucht, nen Gabelkonus für ein 1 1/8" Gabelschaft aufzuschlagen. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirsch85 (3. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch das 20 Zoll bei 180 Größe. Kann mann ja ggf. durch den Vorbau was machen


----------



## Vincy (3. April 2012)

@Hillie
RH 18". 16" ist eindeutig zu klein.
Habe in etwa die gleichen Körpermaße und fahre mit RH 18".


----------



## Mokway (3. April 2012)

Ich habe heute doch den Original Sattel abgemacht und einen neuen "Bequemeren" montiert.
Also an diesen Backstein-Sattel konnte Ich mich auch nach mehreren Touren einfach nicht gewöhnen . Schon nach 15 km kams mir vor als Säße Ich auf einem "Backstein" 
..... mal sehen wie der neue sich schlägt,. konnte heute nur eine kleine Runde drehen . War schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht , jetzt kommts auf die Langstrecken Tauglichkeit an.
Aber hab ja ein 30 Tage Rückgaberecht auf den Sattel.......

Ist ein "Sportourer FLX Man Gel Flow"


----------



## Mich? (3. April 2012)

Ich fahre mit 1,80m einen 18" Rahmen, bin vor kurzem auf dem 20" gesessen, das wäre mir um einiges zu hoch und zu lang.

@Hillie: Es ist natürlich immer zu empfehlen auch die Nummer größer zu testen, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zum 16er greifen, weil sich das für dich im Gelände besser handeln lässt. Vorallem wenns mal steiler und enger wird...
Hat dein Händler die Möglichkeit dich zu vermessen, BodyScanning oder sowas in der Richung?

Ich rate bei Cube aber immer zum etwas kleineren Rahmen, vorallem im Einsatzbereich vom 150er, weil die im Vergleich doch immer recht lang sind...
Aber jedem wies ihm passt.


----------



## Hillie (4. April 2012)

vielen dank für die tipps, hab jetzt mal 18'' geordert, aber schade, dass es keine zwischengrößen gibt; 17'' wären ideal für mich; erlebnisberichte folgen...


----------



## Hirsch85 (5. April 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Habe nun aber die Super Natural von Kind Shock verbaut. Macht sich bergab einfach Super. Mit der Abstimmung des Fahrwerks bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden. Bin gestern in einer relativ schnellen Abfahrt über nennSteinbett gekommen und dabei wurd der Hinterbau ziemloch nervös. Muss mal schauen. Fahre momentan mit nem SAG von ca 30% bei knapp 10 Bar. Evtl. kann ich ja noch über die Zugstufe was machen. Der Dämpfer an sich arbeitet ja super. Bis jetzt noch kein Durchschlag. 

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## Hirsch85 (16. April 2012)

Hey @ll,
Ich habe jetzt auf meiner täglichen Runde noch ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können die ich hier mit euch teilen möchte. Meine Runde ist sehr abwechslungsreich, auf ca. 10km habe ich Straße bergauf, Feld- & Waldweg bergauf, grobsteiniger abfallender Wald- & Feldweg und mein Lieblingteil eine zum Singletrail umfunktionierte Trekkerschneiße mit 2-3 Sprüngen. Also erstmal kann ich die Teleskopsattelstütze nur jedem an's Herz legen. Am besten mit Remote. Ich entriegel alles während der Fahrt was mit persöhnlich einfach viel Spaß macht. Außerdem ist die ganz versenkte Stütze auf dem Trail bei dem Rad ein muss in meinen Augen. Nun zu meinen Eindrücken. Berg hoch ist das Rad natürlich ein Traum. Einfach nur Bequem auch wenn man die Gabel nicht absenkt. Berg ab war ich erst eher skeptisch aber muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin. Es ist sehr agil, das Fahrwerk arbeitet gut und selbst die verschiedenen Untergründe machen kaum Probleme. Klar geht es bei einer solchen Abfahrt an die Grenzen aber einen Durchschlag am Dämpfer habe ich nicht erreicht. Die Sprunge stellen auch kein Problem da, sie sind aber auch nicht wirklich hoch (>1m) machen aber Spaß. Leider hat es heute mein großes Kettenblatt erwischt. Ein Stein wurd in einer Senke vom Vorderrad hochgeschleudert und hat es voll erwischt. Hat jetzt nen ordentlichen Schlag Überlege jetzt evtl. auf 2-Fach mit BG und Führung umzurüsten. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Evtl. werde ich noch den Lenker gegen einen höheren tauschen. 

So das war's erstmal


----------



## basti313 (17. April 2012)

> Also erstmal kann ich die Teleskopsattelstütze nur jedem an's Herz legen. Am besten mit Remote.


Nachdem man beim AMS den Zug nicht innen verlegen kann und der zusätzliche Hebel nur den schönen breiten Lenker verschandelt greife ich lieber unter mich. Damit hatte ich auch noch nie ein Problem.



> Überlege jetzt evtl. auf 2-Fach mit BG und Führung umzurüsten.


Kostet dich halt ein wenig Übersetzung...nicht arg viel, aber spürbar. Ich möchte nicht drauf verzichten.


----------



## Hirsch85 (17. April 2012)

Es ist ja auch eine Geschmackssache  Mich stört der Zug am Oberrohr jetzt nicht so arg und was die Übersetzung angeht werde ich halt schauen was ich mache. Wenn das große Blatt öfter einen Schlag bekommt oder gar aufsetzt muss es weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gkbiker (18. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!



basti313 schrieb:


> Nachdem man beim AMS den Zug nicht innen verlegen kann und der zusätzliche Hebel nur den schönen breiten Lenker verschandelt greife ich lieber unter mich. Damit hatte ich auch noch nie ein Problem.



Nun ich habe das AMS150 Pro und habe eine RS Reverb 2. Der Zug war so lang, dass ich diesen entlang des Sattelrohres und unterhalb des Tretlagers verlegen. Von dort konnte ich den Zug außen zusammen mit dem Bremszug verlegen. Den Remotehebel habe ich rechts anbringen können. Mit  C-Clamps konnte ich den Gordischen Zugknoten um den Lenker vermeiden. Allerdings bleibt dabei der verschandelte Lenker. Aber ich finde die Bedienung vom Lenker einfach komfortabler. Bin aber schon im Greisenalter 

Damit bei abgesenkter Position die Leitung der Sattelstütze sauber laufen kann, habe ich anstelle von Plastikkabelbindern, drei aus Klettband montiert. Das führt die Leitung sauber und vermeidet eine Stauchung. An sich sieht die Sache ganz ok aus. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch ein Paar Detailphotos einstellen.

Aber so eine regulierbare Sattelstütze ist wirklich klasse. - Besonders am AMS150


----------



## KeepBiking (18. April 2012)

Hirsch85 schrieb:


> Evtl. werde ich noch den Lenker gegen einen höheren tauschen. So das war's erstmal



Ich hab' mir den Truvativ Holzfeller gegönnt. Der O-Syntace war mir einfach zu flach. Der Holzfeller ist auch mit 740mm noch breit genug...

Habe auch die Reverb dran. Den Zug habe ich unter dem Oberrohr am Dämpfer zum Sitzrohr hin verlegt. Mit die Matchmakerklemme dann den neuen Avid-Bremshebel befestigt und schon war auch das "Cockpit" aufgeräumt.


----------



## Hirsch85 (18. April 2012)

Wie gesagt alles Geschmackssache, ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil mache mir um sowas garnicht so den Kopf. Mir ist es viel wichtiger das die Karre gut Bergab geht ð Hab die Leitung am Oberrohr entlang gelegt. Beim Lenker hab ich mich noch garnicht festgelegt...


----------



## CelticTiger (19. April 2012)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Noch was Anderes. Habe letztens meiner Gabel Motoröl und SKF-Dichtungen spendiert. Dabei ist mir eine sehr kleine Kerbe im Gabelschaft aufgefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> Gedanken muss ich mir deswegen wohl keine machen, aber unschön ist das irgendwie doch an einer neuen Gabel. Ich frage mich halt, welche "Fachkraft" das montiert hat. Wahrscheinlich hat man versucht, nen Gabelkonus für ein 1 1/8" Gabelschaft aufzuschlagen. Oder was meint ihr?



Habe ich bei meiner Talas genau so (AMS 130 Race 2011 mit 150er Talas). Während des Jahresservice bei Toxoholics hat man diese Kerbe als nicht problematisch angesehen.


----------



## KeepBiking (20. April 2012)

Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand schon einen Schaltzug am AMS gewechselt?
Die Bohrung oben seitlich am Rahmen ist so klein, dass hier keine 2 Züge nebeneinander durch passen. Umwickeln mit Isolierband, Tesa und ähnliches Zeugs, um die Züge "auf Stoß" zu verbinden, geht doch meistens auch in die Hose, oder?
Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für mich?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. April 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand schon einen Schaltzug am AMS gewechselt?
> Die Bohrung oben seitlich am Rahmen ist so klein, dass hier keine 2 Züge nebeneinander durch passen. Umwickeln mit Isolierband, Tesa und ähnliches Zeugs, um die Züge "auf Stoß" zu verbinden, geht doch meistens auch in die Hose, oder?
> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für mich?



Warum zwei Züge durch eine Öffnung?

Am Ende des alten Zugs vor dem Herausziehen ein Stück Kevlarschnur (Drachenschnur) befestigen und den Zug herausziehen. Die Kevlar schnur verbleibt im Rahmen. Beim Einsetzen des neuen Schaltzugs umgekehrt vorgehen.

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (20. April 2012)

Das Problem besteht darin, eine Schnur am Zug zu befestigen.
Ich muss ja den Shimano-Knuppel abzwicken. Am Drahtseil etwas zu befestigen ist jetzt für mich ein Problem. Ein Knoten an einer Schur passt nicht durchs Loch. Wie befestige ich eine Schnur an einem Drahtseil, das gerade versucht sich etwas auf zu spleißen, ohne den Durchmesser stark zu vergrößern?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. April 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht darin, eine Schnur am Zug zu befestigen.
> Ich muss ja den Shimano-Knuppel abzwicken. Am Drahtseil etwas zu befestigen ist jetzt für mich ein Problem. Ein Knoten an einer Schur passt nicht durchs Loch. Wie befestige ich eine Schnur an einem Drahtseil, das gerade versucht sich etwas auf zu spleißen, ohne den Durchmesser stark zu vergrößern?



Sekundenkleber! 

Allerdings mind. zehn Minuten aushärten lassen, sonst kann's schiefgehen! Und dann wird es in der Tat furchtbar fummelig.


----------



## KeepBiking (20. April 2012)

Ah ja, danke Dir, werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren (müssen)


----------



## sanwald81 (20. April 2012)

@CelticTiger: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann mach ich mir wegen dem Kratzer mal keine Gedanken.

@KeepBiking: Warum musst Du den Shimano Knuppel abzwicken? So wie CelticTiger das beschrieben hat, habe ich das schon gemacht. Ne Schnur mit Klebeband am Schaltzug befestigt und durchgezogen. Man muss halt schon nen etwas breiteren Klebestreifen nehmen, sonst hält's nicht sonderlich gut am Zug. Wenn der Zug fettig ist, evtl. vorher mit Bremsenreiniger an der Stelle abswischen, dann hält's auch besser. Hat so auf jeden Fall wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. April 2012)

Unsere Bikes sind mittlerweile dermaßen hochtechnisiert, daß uns darüber die trivialsten Problemlösungen immer öfter erst ganz am Ende einfallen.


----------



## KeepBiking (20. April 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Unsere Bikes sind mittlerweile dermaßen hochtechnisiert, daß uns darüber die trivialsten Problemlösungen immer öfter erst ganz am Ende einfallen.



Moment Jungs, mal ganz langsam.
Der Knuppel befindet sich oben am Zug, da wo der Schalthebel sitzt.
Das Loch oben seitlich am Rohr ist so klein, dass der Knuppel hier nicht durch passt.
Ergo muss ich den neuen Zug von oben nach unten durchziehen.
Klar, wenn ich nun mit einer Schnur arbeite, kann ich den alten Zug nach oben rausziehen, den neuen an der Schnur befestigen und nach unten quasi wieder zurückziehen.
Ich ging ja die ganze Zeit davon aus, dass ich den neuen Zug am alten befestigen muss.
Hier bin ich gezwungen, den Knuppel oben abzuschneiden, weil ich mit dem neuen von oben nach unten durch muss.
Wenn Cube oben eine schöne Hülse eingesetzt hätte,  wär das alles kein Problem.
Unten wurde ja auch mit einer Hülse gearbeitet.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (20. April 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Weiß jemand auf die Schnelle (bevor ich  beim Händler frage und evtl den Verstand ausschalte), was das Rahmenset  vom AMS 150 pro kostet?



Ich plaziere (noiä Rächtsschraipung: platziere) meine Frage auch mal hier.


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2012)

Du mußt den Seilzug erst in den Schalthebel einführen (Knubbel oben) und dann im Rahmen durchs Unterrohr von oben nach unten durchziehen. 
Unten kannst den in der Öffnung notfalls mit einer Speiche (Speichenkopf) rausfischen.
Links und rechts im oberen Unterrohr wird jeweils ein Seilzug durchgeführt. Schau dir auch die Detailbilder auf der Cube Webseite an. 
http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-150-pro/ http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-150-race/
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/?jumpurl=uploads%2Fmedia%2FZugwechsel_Elite_2011.pdf&juSecure=1&mimeType=application%2Fpdf&locationData=374%3Att_content%3A2678&juHash=2326b4f3d3e3f1d280242a61b77c41021aaa4623


----------



## seemail (20. April 2012)

Mit einem Magnet den Rahmen entlang den Seilzug führen funktioniert auch... zumindest wenn man Übung damit hat ;-)


----------



## KeepBiking (22. April 2012)

Hallo,
habe eine Drachenschnur genommen und am Ende mit einem Feuerzeug angebrannt, damit sich die Schnur nicht aufdröselt.
Bei diesem anbrennen, habe ich das Ende direkt mit dem Schaltseil "verschweißt".
Hier noch eine Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf, ein paar Minuten gewartet und schon hatte ich eine recht stabile Verbindung.
Danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (22. April 2012)

Stimmt! Mit dem Feuerzeug anschmelzen ist natürlich noch besser!
Gute Idee!


----------



## Minddiver (29. April 2012)

Leute, kann das sein das alles Cube Bikes mit 22" Rahmen schon ausverkauft sind? WOllte mir das AMS 150 SL oder das Stereo SL in 22" kaufen, aber nichts mehr da..


----------



## Peter-S (30. April 2012)

Frag mal unter 06253-989680 nach. Montag, Dienstag, Donnerstag, Freitag: 14.00- 18.30, Mittwoch: -, Samstag: 09.00-13.00. Ich meine da wäre noch ein 22er AMS 150 gewesen ....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. April 2012)

Da steht 100% noch ein, ich hab es am Sa. aufgebaut


----------



## Peter-S (1. Mai 2012)

.. sag ich doch .. und wenn´s der Prinz bestätigt, dann nix wie hin


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Mai 2012)

Falls alle Stricke reißen: Habe heute ein 2011er AMS 150 Race 22' im Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf gesehen. Preis: Angenehme  2098.- In der Regel lassen sich dort Auslaufmodelle nochmals rund  100.- bis  150.- runterhandeln.


----------



## Minddiver (3. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen und danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde die Anschaffung auf die nächste Saison verlegen. Für dieses Jahr ist es zu spät.


----------



## KeepBiking (3. Mai 2012)

Die Saison fängt doch gerade erst richtig an...


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Mai 2012)

Minddiver schrieb:


> Guten morgen und danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde die Anschaffung auf die nächste Saison verlegen. Für dieses Jahr ist es zu spät.



Zu spät?   Für ein geiles Bike ist es nie zu spät. Und für den Winter gibt's Spikes. Merkwürdig, dieses Saisondenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minddiver (3. Mai 2012)

Ist das AMS 150 besser oder soll ich lieber ein Stereo nehmen? Bin groß und schwer.


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Mai 2012)

Das AMS ist ein ganzes Stück leichter. Wenn Du nicht andauernd Dowhilltrails runterbretterst, ist das AMS 150 erste Wahl. Selbst das leichteste Stereo (Race) macht sich mit seinen 14kg (inkl. Pedale, etc.) am Berg schon unangenehm bemerkbar.
Der Schwerpunkt des AMS 150 liegt auf Touren mit viel Komfort. Das ausgezeichnete Fahrwerk ist sehr sensibel und wunderbar bequem. Bei voll ausgezogener Talas auf 150mm sitzt man fast schon so bequem wie auf einem Tourenbike.
Das Fahrwerk des Stereo ist mehr auf Steifigkeit und Spurtreue ausgelegt und damit nicht so komfortabel, wenn man es als Tourenbike verwenden möchte.

Wie schwer bist Du denn? Ich glaube, Cube gibt für seine MTBs ein maximales Systemgewicht (Bike + Fahrer) von 115kg an. (Bitte korrigiert mich, falls diese Angabe nicht zutreffen sollte!)


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Zu spät?   Für ein geiles Bike ist es nie zu spät. Und für den Winter gibt's Spikes. Merkwürdig, dieses Saisondenken.



Jo, bin diesen Winter auch "durchgefahren. Ist aber ab und zu schon grenzwertig. Besonders wenn es in den 2-stelligen minus-Bereich geht.
Da überlass ich das Feld den kommenden Winter gern den jüngeren, härteren, schmerzfreieren...


----------



## firebean (4. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt ist es traurige Gewissheit. Heute vor 8 Wochen habe ich ein AMS 150 Race bestellt. Gestern hat mein Händler angerufen. Er kriegt leider keins mehr rein. Außer, irgendeiner würde sein Rad nochmal zurückgeben. 

Na ja, habs dann im Internet bestellt, da war es noch vorrätig ...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (8. Mai 2012)

Vorhin hab ich die Premiere mit meinem neuen AMS 150 pro gemacht (heute lachte nochmal die Sonne, dezent warm, wunderbar). Es ist schon eine gewisse Umstellung vom Hardtail, aber wenn man dann erstmal den ersten hoppeligen Feldweg mit einem Speed entlanggedüst ist, wo es einen mit dem Hardi aus dem Sattel gehebelt hätte, dann weiß man schonmal annähernd, wo jetzt der Hammer hängt.  Es hat wirklich Lust auf mehr gemacht. Vom Fahrverhalten sehr gutmütig, gute Kurvenlage, das Bike geht willig in die andere Richtung. Ich fahr ein 22" und die Sattelstütze hat an der Klemmschelle die 40er-Markierung, ist also schon ein Stück rausgezogen (ich bin 1,95 groß). Den Werkslenker hab ich gegen nen Truvativ mit 4 cm Rise getauscht, damit die Sattelüberhöhung dezenter wird.

Die Werks-Druckempfehlung der Rockshox Revelation scheint aber reichlich hoch angesetzt zu sein. Bei 150 psi (angegeben für 90 kg Fahrergewicht, ich habe so 90-91 kg) dürfte der Sag bei meiner Kiste kaum mehr als 1,5 cm sein. Bin jetzt bei 120 psi angelangt und das scheint erstmal halbwegs zu passen (hängt wohl auch davon ab, wieviel Gewicht man sitzpositionsmäßig auf die Vorderachse bringt).
Hinten fuhr ich mit 200 psi, scheint aber doch ein wenig weich zu sein (oder ich muß mich erst ans Fully gewöhnen ). Habe jetzt mal auf 220 psi erhöht, Test beim nächsten Ride (die nächsten Tage schiffts aber wohl öfters ). 

Alles in allem hat es mächtig Laune gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden Sommermonate.


----------



## Playground (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

ich stehe auch grad vor dem Erwerb eines AM Fullys. das ams spricht  mich da schon an. nur höhrt/liest man ja über die 150er talas nicht nur  gutes. bspw. mieserables ansprechverhalten bei kleinen schlägen durch  magelne schmierung in der gabel- geht wohl besser wenn man vor jeder  fahrt ordentlich öl unter die staubdichtungen spritzt oder das  "absaufen" bzw hängenbleiben der gabel, sowie die performance probleme  bei unter 10°C.

wenn ich das so lese ist für mich die 150er talas eine föllige  fehlkostruktion. ich kauf mir ja keine 800 gabel um dann regelmäßig  (vor jeder fahrt) erstmal ordentlich zu fetten oder mein bike auf dem  kopf zu lagern. und im winter soll auch gefahren werden. sollten die  probleme wirklich so enorm sein kann man mit der gabel ja wirklich nur  vor der eisdiele posen. 

wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der verbauten gabel? könnt ihr auch über die probleme berichten?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (10. Mai 2012)

Das AMS gibt es ja auch mit der RockShox.
Siehe ein Post über Deinem.
Ich habe bis dato noch keine Problem mit der Talas.
Hängt aber auch vielleicht mit der Eisdiele zusammen... ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Mai 2012)

Bei den 2012er Talas' soll das Problem mit dem Einsacken bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt nicht mehr vorkommen. Nachdem meine 2011er beim Service (Kulanz!) war, ist sie von dieser Unsitte ebenfalls befreit. Ich habe es im Februar bei Temperaturen um -5°C ausprobiert - sie funktioniert tadellos. 

Mit der Sensibilität ist das in der Tat so eine Sache. Zudem brauchen die neuen Dichtungen eine sehr hohe Einlaufzeit, bis sie geschmeidig werden.
Hier haben ja die User alle ihre individuellen Rezepte, um der Sensibilität auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Ich würde mich jedoch an die Empfehlungen von Fox halten (Fox Fluid + Fox Green Oil), zumindest in den ersten 24 Monaten, um die Gewährleistung nicht zu gefährden. (Ballistol ist zwar klasse, aber die Jungens bei Toxoholics haben eine feine Nase!)
Ansonsten bleibt die Talas eine verdammt gute und leichte Hightech-Gabel für den Allmountain-Bereich.


----------



## Sentilo (10. Mai 2012)

Bei Kilometerstand 1:



Playground schrieb:


> ... 150er talas ... völlige  fehlkonstruktion ... nur vor der eisdiele posen ...



Bei Kilometerstand 100:



CelticTiger schrieb:


> ... eine verdammt gute und leichte Hightech-Gabel für den Allmountain-Bereich ...



Talas is nix für Ungeduldige. Einfach ein bisschen Zeit geben, die läuft sich wunderbar ein


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Mai 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Bei Kilometerstand 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Nach zwei, drei Tausend Kilometern sollte sie eingelaufen sein.


----------



## giosala1 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo - das was die meisten wollen geht halt nur mit ner Stahl - oder Titanfedergabel. 
Habe auch 2 Fox Talas . Eine 180er und eine 150er. Mit den neuen Wunderdichtungen.
Und bei der 180er die goldene Wunderbeschichtung. Das sieht zwar geil aus - aber ich merk echt keinen Unterschied. 
Und ich habe vor kurzen die M 66 Evo Titan von einem Freund gefahren. Der Wahnsinn wie die anspricht - ist halt schwerer und nicht golden .Aber ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die hol ich mir jetzt in den Freerider.
 Mein Tip - fahrt mit dem 150er mal nen Tag in den Bikepark-dann wird die schon lockerer. Vom rumfahren in der Gegend geht da nix.
Und schmieren der Standrohren hält doch auch bloß ein paar Hub der Gabel.
Es sind halt Luftgabel und die sind halt so.... das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Luftgabel - leicht - bockig......
Federgabel - schwerer - aber besseres Fahrverhalten. Und die Wartung kann man auch selber machen.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Mai 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo - das was die meisten wollen geht halt nur mit ner Stahl - oder Titanfedergabel.
> Habe auch 2 Fox Talas . Eine 180er und eine 150er. Mit den neuen Wunderdichtungen.
> Und bei der 180er die goldene Wunderbeschichtung. Das sieht zwar geil aus - aber ich merk echt keinen Unterschied.
> Und ich habe vor kurzen die M 66 Evo Titan von einem Freund gefahren. Der Wahnsinn wie die anspricht - ist halt schwerer und nicht golden .Aber ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die hol ich mir jetzt in den Freerider.
> ...



So einfach ist das nicht. Fahr mal die Maguras _Durin_ und _Thor_. Wunderbar sensibel; in Verbindung mit einem guten Fahrwerk, wie z.B bei der neuen Cube AMS-Serie, schwebt man damit regelrecht über's Kopfsteinpflaster.

Dieses groteske Theater um die Kashima-Beschichtung ist wirklich erheiternd! Ein geradezu perfekt gelungener Marketing Trick aus dem Hause Fox. Wenn die Biker einem mit der goldenen Gabel entgegen kommen, reichen nur Bruchteile von Sekunden um die Teile zu erkennen und einen Must-Have-Effekt auszulösen: "Boah ey, geil! Die will ich auch haben!" 
In der Praxis macht die Goldbeschichtung in der Tat keinen Unterschied. Mir ist jedenfalls mit der 2012er Talas von CelticTiger Junior kein Unterschied aufgefallen.


----------



## Mich? (10. Mai 2012)

> In der Praxis macht die Goldbeschichtung in der Tat keinen Unterschied.



Ich bin zwar die Kashima noch nicht im Gelände gefahren, aber im Stand spricht sie meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser an, als die klassische Talas.
Das merkt man schon, dass die normale beim Einfedern immer so komisch unten hängen bleibt, was beim Fahren tierisch nervt. Und das hat wirklich jede, hab mal alle bei uns im Laden ausprobiert... Und das wird auch nach 1000km nicht besser.
Mit meiner Talas habe ich dann auch einen Ölwechsel gemacht, wirklich viel gebracht hat es aber auch nicht. 
Alle sonstigen Funktionen wie Absenkung, Zugstufe, Druckstufe funktionieren super!

Ich hab mir jetzt wieder eine RockShox geholt, die passt besser zu mir und ist leichter. 





Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern im 150er?


----------



## KeepBiking (10. Mai 2012)

Mmmh, also hängen bleiben tut meine definitiv nicht.
Mein Bike-Kollege hatte an seinem Lapierre eine 36er Talas.
Die war sage und schreibe 3x bei Toxo zur Überprüfung bzw. Reparatur. Die machte nur Probleme. 3x kam das Teil zurück, mit der bemerkung, dass jetzt alles Bestens sei. Jetzt hat er sich eine RockShox Lyrik geholt und ist nur noch begeistert.
Ich denke, hier gibt es sehr weite Streuungen aufgrund von Engpässen in der Kapazität.
Das würde einfach ins Bild passen, bei den weit gefächerten Aussagen über die Fox-Forken.


----------



## giosala1 (10. Mai 2012)

Meine Fox im Ams ohne Gold geht auch wie Butter, ist glaube ich wirklich die Farbe die das vermittelt. Im Laden geht das Teile Butterweich, nach ein Paarmal fahren genauso wie die " normalen" Gabeln. 
Bem Dämpfer merkt man die Beschichtung komischerweise schon sehr stark.


----------



## firebean (21. Mai 2012)

Mein 150 Race ist endlich letzten Mittwoch angekommen, nach insgesamt 9 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit. Ich bin soweit ziemlich begeistert! So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Allerdings ist mir auch eine Sache negativ aufgefallen. Ich habe mit den Pedalen ( Shimano PD-M324 ) ständig Bodenkontakt. Sei es bei Wurzeln, Bodenwellen, am Rand von Spurrillen oder beim Pedalieren durch eine Kurve. Das nervt etwas und ich befürchte, dass es im Extremfall auch zu einem Sturz führen kann. Aber ich kann ja nicht immer in Grundstellung über Wurzelpassagen fahren. Gerade bergauf ist es immer hilfreich, ein wenig in die Pedale zu treten. Nur wenn ich dann ständig erheblich an Geschwindigkeit verliere, weil ich wieder mal mit der Pedale irgendwo hängenbleibe, ist das schon eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (21. Mai 2012)

Das Thema hatten wir doch erst. Die Erkenntnisse waren:
1. Montier kürzere Kurbeln, so unter 10cm hilft gewaltig
2. Lern fahren
3. Manchmal passierts halt einfach


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Mein 150 Race ist endlich letzten Mittwoch angekommen, nach insgesamt 9 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit. Ich bin soweit ziemlich begeistert! So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Allerdings ist mir auch eine Sache negativ aufgefallen. Ich habe mit den Pedalen ( Shimano PD-M324 ) ständig Bodenkontakt. Sei es bei Wurzeln, Bodenwellen, am Rand von Spurrillen oder beim Pedalieren durch eine Kurve. Das nervt etwas und ich befürchte, dass es im Extremfall auch zu einem Sturz führen kann. Aber ich kann ja nicht immer in Grundstellung über Wurzelpassagen fahren. Gerade bergauf ist es immer hilfreich, ein wenig in die Pedale zu treten. Nur wenn ich dann ständig erheblich an Geschwindigkeit verliere, weil ich wieder mal mit der Pedale irgendwo hängenbleibe, ist das schon eher schlecht.



Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Mein 150 Race ist endlich letzten Mittwoch angekommen, nach insgesamt 9 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit. Ich bin soweit ziemlich begeistert! So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Allerdings ist mir auch eine Sache negativ aufgefallen. Ich habe mit den Pedalen ( Shimano PD-M324 ) ständig Bodenkontakt. Sei es bei Wurzeln, Bodenwellen, am Rand von Spurrillen oder beim Pedalieren durch eine Kurve. Das nervt etwas und ich befürchte, dass es im Extremfall auch zu einem Sturz führen kann. Aber ich kann ja nicht immer in Grundstellung über Wurzelpassagen fahren. Gerade bergauf ist es immer hilfreich, ein wenig in die Pedale zu treten. Nur wenn ich dann ständig erheblich an Geschwindigkeit verliere, weil ich wieder mal mit der Pedale irgendwo hängenbleibe, ist das schon eher schlecht.



Reine Übungssache! Den ein oder anderen Stein/Wurzel wirst Du schon noch mitnehmen. Legt sich mit der Zeit aber. Schnelle Kurven sollte man nicht unbedingt durchpedalieren. Auf der Innenseite den Huf hoch und ab durch die Mitte!
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Teil und lass Dich nicht durch blöde Kommentare runterziehen!!!


----------



## firebean (21. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> 1. Montier kürzere Kurbeln, so unter 10cm hilft gewaltig



Das ist natürlich eine gute Idee, die werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Vielleicht rüste ich auch einfach auf Laufrad um, ganz ohne Kurbeln und Pedale. Denn was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht den Boden berühren...  

Vielleicht fahre ich aber auch einfach weiter so und versuche das ganze durch Fahrtechnik in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mir mal ein 1-tägiges Techniktraining gegönnt und dabei sehr viel gelernt. Du wirst auch sicherer dadurch.


----------



## firebean (21. Mai 2012)

Ein Techniktraining wollte ich sowieso auch mal machen.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

Falls Du im Saarland keinen findest, kann ich Dir hier in der Nähe von KL jemand empfehlen. Der fährt teilweise Dinger rauf, die ich nicht runter fahre...
Sag' Bescheid, wenn Du den Namen und/oder Adresse möchtest!


----------



## basti313 (21. Mai 2012)

> Schnelle Kurven sollte man nicht unbedingt durchpedalieren.


Das zieht manchmal viel mehr "runter" als blöde Kommentare 



> Ich hatte mir mal ein 1-tägiges Techniktraining gegönnt und dabei sehr viel gelernt. Du wirst auch sicherer dadurch.


Kommt man da bis zum Hindernisse Bergauf überfahren?
Ein sinnvolles und umfangreiches Fahrtechniktraining kommt meiner Meinung nach je nach Anlage der didaktischen Steigerung frühestens am 3. bis 4. Tag auf das Thema.



> Ein Techniktraining wollte ich sowieso auch mal machen.


Das hilft ungemein. Kann man nur empfehlen.
Schau das du eine Schule findest, die selber regelmäßig beim DIMB geschult wird. Daran erkennst du wie die zu sich selber stehen und wie die Motivation aussieht.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Kommt man da bis zum Hindernisse Bergauf überfahren?



Nein, kommt man nicht.
Geschrieben wurde "Der fährt teilweise..."
Mit der war derjenige gemeint, der die Kurse hält, nicht die, die geschult werden.
Da ich erst seit einem Jahr mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs bin, hat es mir sehr viel gebracht. Ich denke, den ein oder anderen Sturz erspare ich mir dadurch. Gelehrt oder gezeigt wurde extremes langsam fahren mit stehen bleiben, die berühmte 8, im Gelände auf Technikparcours dann enge Kurven bergab fahren, sicher Hindernisse bergab überwinden, richtiges bremsen, sicheres absteigen in steilen Gelände. Bergauf die Hindernisse kommen dann im nächsten Kurs. Didaktisch halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja. 
Wobei ihr für einen Tag schon extrem viel gemacht habt.


----------



## KeepBiking (21. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. Die Bedingungen und die Gruppe inkl. dem Lehrenden hatte einfach gepasst. Dieser Lehrgang ging aber auch von morgends bis an den späten nachmittag mit einer Mittagspause.


----------



## firebean (25. Mai 2012)

Gestern war ich mal wieder unterwegs und hatte wieder das Problem mit der mangelnden Bodenfreiheit. Auf einem schmalen und steinigen Trail bergauf bin ich mit der Pedale so auf einen Stein aufgeschlagen, dass ich mit dem Fuß aus der Klickpedale raus bin. Das muss doch irgendwie in den Griff zu kriegen sein. Ich montiere mal die Pedale meines alten Bikes ans neue und teste das dann mal.


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Mai 2012)

Das "Problem" kannst Du nur in den Griff bekommen, indem du nicht mehr pedalierst oder sehr kurze Kurbelarme montierst. Ob das dann allerdings zielführend ist, würde ich mal in Frage stellen. Wenn man in grobem Gelände unterwegs ist, kann man halt nicht uneingeschränkt pedalieren. Wie das durch andere Pedale besser werden soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass andere Bikes in der Klasse wesentlich mehr Bodenfreiheit haben.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Das Tretlager des AMS 150 ist schon sehr hoch (Tretlagerhöhe gleich Achshöhe). Das Fritzz hat zum Beispiel auch nur 5mm mehr, die meisten anderen Cubes eher weniger.
Verglichen mit Scott Spark entspricht die Tretlagerhöhe schon in etwa der "High" Einstellung. Da sind nur noch 2mm Unterschied.
Am Rad liegt es also sicher nicht.



> Ich montiere mal die Pedale meines alten Bikes ans neue und teste das dann mal.


Wieviel willst du dadurch an Höhe gewinnen? 3mm?


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Mai 2012)

Nein, andere Bikes haben auch nicht mehr Bodenfreiheit. Die Unterschiede sind zwar schon da, aber marginal. Das liegt im mm-Bereich.
Auch hier hilft lediglich vorausschauendes fahren und Übung. Meist kommen diese Hindernisse nicht beidseitig. Somit hilft oft ein kurzer "Frequenzwechsel" beim treten. Ich meine, reine Übungssache. Ich fahre auch erst seit einem Jahr MB und seit Ende letzten Jahres das AMS 150 Race. Deswegen jetzt auch nicht der ausgefuchste Fahrer. Mach irgendwo ein Technik Training und spreche den "Instructor/Lehrer" einfach mal darauf an. So ein Technik-Training lohnt sich meistens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firebean (25. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Wieviel willst du dadurch an Höhe gewinnen? 3mm?



Besser als nix.   

Nee, stimmt schon, andere Pedale werden wohl auch nix bringen. Vielleicht reduziere ich mal noch den SAG, ansonsten lasse ich alles so wie es ist und trainiere das eben ein wenig.


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Vielleicht reduziere ich mal noch den SAG, ansonsten lasse ich alles so wie es ist und trainiere das eben ein wenig.



Das mit dem SAG verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wie willst Du dadurch an Bodenfreiheit gewinnen???
Trainieren und mit jedem Kilometer an Sicherheit gewinnen.


----------



## firebean (25. Mai 2012)

Damit will ich keine Bodenfreiheit gewinnen, ich will einfach ein bisschen weniger SAG.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Wie du den Sag korrekt einstellst ist dir klar, oder? In der Regel fahren die Leute eher mit zu wenig als zu viel Sag...


----------



## firebean (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin momentan bei 25 %. Und ja, es ist mir klar wie ich den einstelle.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Ok. Das ist natürlich zu viel. Mir schlagen schon 20% teilweise durch.


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Mai 2012)

Oh je, da fahre ich wohl die gemäßigten Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege.
Ich habe gut 30% und bei mir ist noch nichts durchgeschlagen. Okay, ich mache auch keine Sprünge!
Edot: Natürlich bekommst Du mit weniger SAG etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit! Sorry, bekam ich vorhin wohl nicht so auf die Reihe. Klar, wenn Du die Gabel und den Dämpfer "härter" fährst, weniger SAG hast, bekommst Du das Tretlager schon etwas höher. Aber ob das nun im cm-Bereich liegt? Kannst Du ja mal probieren.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Von 25% auf 20% wird etwa 5mm entsprechen. Das macht das Kraut nicht fett.


----------



## Hmmwv (25. Mai 2012)

5mm am Dämpfer x Hebelwirkung ergibt ? am Hinterrad.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich rede von Bodenfreiheit bezogen auf die Erhöhung relativ zur Radachse. Nicht vom Hub am Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn der SAG am Dämpfer sehr groß ist und die Gabel auch noch auf 100mm herunter getravelt ist, wird man in den Kurven mit dem neuen AMS Modellen immer aufsetzen. Gabel immer auf 130, besser auf 150mm einstellen und den SAG am Dämpfer auf max. 25%, dann sollte nichts passieren. Wem der Dämpfer dann immer noch zu straff eingestellt ist, der sollte ihn auf mehr Komfort tunen lassen. Es gibt ja noch weitere Parameter, die nur beim Service eingestellt werden können.
Ansonsten immer mitdenken, wenn die Talas, bzw. die Revelation auf 100mm eingstellt ist, bevor Ihr Euch in die Kurve legt.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

> Wenn der SAG am Dämpfer sehr groß ist und die Gabel auch noch auf 100mm herunter getravelt ist, wird man in den Kurven mit dem neuen AMS Modellen immer aufsetzen.


Abgesehen davon das man den Dämpfer am 150er nicht auf 100mm oder 130mm traveln kann unterschieden sich die AMS Modelle um 15mm bei der Tretlagerhöhe. Das 150er ist das höchste Rad.
Wenn es also die meisten Leute seit Jahren schaffen mit dem AMS 100 um ne Kurve zu fahren, dann sollte das mit dem 150er erst recht möglich sein, egal wie Sag oder Gabel eingestellt sind.



> Gabel immer auf 130, besser auf 150mm einstellen und den SAG am Dämpfer auf max. 25%, dann sollte nichts passieren.


Also beim 2011er AMS 150 konnte man ja noch auf 110mm traveln. Das ergibt eine Absenkung der Tretlagerhöhe beim 18Zoll Rahmen um 14mm, bei größeren Rahmen oder 2012er Modellen weniger. Das ist also immer noch mehr als das AMS 100 hat.
Eine Änderung des Sags von 30% auf 20% liegt auch nur bei 15mm....
Ich glaube das ist alles kein Problem.



> Wem der Dämpfer dann immer noch zu straff eingestellt ist, der sollte ihn auf mehr Komfort tunen lassen. Es gibt ja noch weitere Parameter, die nur beim Service eingestellt werden können.


Da sind wir doch eher wieder bei den Huber Buchsen, oder?


----------



## MB1846PS (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
Bin jetzt paar mal gefahren auch touren jenseits 50 kilometer 
dann ist mir bei so langen touren aufgefallen das mir unten rum sprich die sensiblen gegenden alles einschläft habe dann mal genauer drauf geachtet und ich meine zwischen hinter und vorder teil drückt es ziemlich also nicht vorne nicht hinten sondern genau in der mitte 
Ich habe dann mal denn sattel etwas geneigt nach vorne es ist aber immer noch nicht weg 
was denkt ihr was zu tun ist ???? 
vielleicht denn lenker etwas anheben ???oder mag der sattel nicht zu mir passen 
fahre morgen mal zum shop aber einige idden zu haben kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Mai 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin jetzt paar mal gefahren auch touren jenseits 50 kilometer
> dann ist mir bei so langen touren aufgefallen das mir unten rum sprich die sensiblen gegenden alles einschläft habe dann mal genauer drauf geachtet und ich meine zwischen hinter und vorder teil drückt es ziemlich also nicht vorne nicht hinten sondern genau in der mitte
> Ich habe dann mal denn sattel etwas geneigt nach vorne es ist aber immer noch nicht weg
> ...



Lass Dir im Shop Deinen Sitzknochenabstand messen. War nei mir das Gleiche. Habe nun einen 145er Sattel und nix schläft mehr


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Mai 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin jetzt paar mal gefahren auch touren jenseits 50 kilometer
> dann ist mir bei so langen touren aufgefallen das mir unten rum sprich die sensiblen gegenden alles einschläft habe dann mal genauer drauf geachtet und ich meine zwischen hinter und vorder teil drückt es ziemlich also nicht vorne nicht hinten sondern genau in der mitte
> Ich habe dann mal denn sattel etwas geneigt nach vorne es ist aber immer noch nicht weg
> ...



Der Seriensattel ist Mist! Damit spürst Du nach 40km Deine Eier nicht mehr. Es muß aber auch nicht gleich ein SQ Lab für 130.- sein. Einfach mal beim guten Fachhändler vorbei und den Wellpappentest machen.


----------



## basti313 (25. Mai 2012)

Jup. Der Originalsattel ist zu den Seiten hin stark abfallend, der geht nur auf die Eier und nicht auf die Sitzbeinknochen. Ich weiß nicht was sich Cube dabei gedacht hat. Das Teil ist glatte Körperverletzung.



> Ich habe dann mal denn sattel etwas geneigt nach vorne es ist aber immer noch nicht weg


Das ist schon korrekt. Mit ner Wasserwaage einstellen geht nicht, da sich der Winkel wegen dem Sag wieder ändert.



> Lass Dir im Shop Deinen Sitzknochenabstand messen.


Hat bei mir leider nicht funktioniert...probesitzen war besser.


----------



## KeepBiking (26. Mai 2012)

Hi,
den Sattel, den ich nach dem vermessen zur Probe mitgenommen hatte, hat dann auch prima gepasst! ;-)
Klar sollte man einen Sattel testen dürfen. Es muss aber auch klar sein, dass eine gewisse "Einfahrzeit" notwendig ist.
Der Cube- Seriensattel ist eine reine Zumutung! Da hilft auch keine Einfahrzeit!


----------



## MB1846PS (26. Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt so einen neongrünen sattel zum testen bekommen gleich mal 60 km fahren und sehen was so ist


----------



## firebean (28. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, der Sattel ist mir auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Mit der Zeit hat man das Gefühl, man säße auf einem Rohr. Die Sitzknochen hängen irgendwie in der Luft, gefühlt zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wir hatten es hier doch mal vom Gewicht unserer AMS's...
Eben bin ich fast umgefallen. Mit einer digitalen Kofferwaage das Teil mal gewogen: satte 15,2 kg!
Okay, 1x Reverb, Coder R mit 200/200, XT-Klickis, Ergo-Griffe und Bionicon V.02. Aber da ja auch die O-Teile wegfallen, habe ich mich schon gewundert, dass ich hier ein Mehrgewicht von 2,5 kg gegenüber "Werksangabe" auf die Waage drücke.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race war die Werksangabe sogar knapp 200g zu hoch angesetzt. Ich komme mit der Kofferwage auf etwas über 11,9kg. (Habe die Waage mit 4 Packungen Zucker und 3 Packungen Mehl überprüft. Wenn man die Last so aufhängt, so daß sie ausschwingen kann, arbeitet die Aldi Kofferwaage sehr genau.)
Vermutlich liegt das daran, daß statt der 340/350er Naben und X430er Felgen, 240s und XR400 verbaut wurden. Bei den OEM Laufradsätzen können die Parts variieren, wie mir Cube und DT Swiss mitteilten. Wenn man ganz großes Glück hat, gibt's dann auch Ausreißer nach oben.

Aktuell bin ich aber über die einst gemessenen 11,9kg weit drüber. XT-Scheiben (gegen Formula ausgetauscht), 2,4er Racing Ralphs, ein Drahtschloß zum fixieren in Bus oder Bahn (wenn es schüttet  ), Adapter für die Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter und eine Rückleuchte fordern ihren gravitätischen Tribut. Aber ich bin eh kein Alpenbezwinger, sondern lediglich ein Schönwetter Biker, der sein AMS nur wegen der zerschossenen Bandscheiben gekauft hat. 
(Dennoch kommen bei täglicher Fahrt zur Arbeit im Jahr über 7000km zusammen.) An so manchen Hügel macht es schon einen fühlbaren Unterschied, ob man 13kg oder 14,5kg unterm Hintern bewegt. Dies sollte im Gebirge erst recht der Fall sein.


----------



## basti313 (29. Mai 2012)

Die Werksangabe bezieht sich außerdem immer auf den 16Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Werksangabe bezieht sich außerdem immer auf den 16Zoll Rahmen.



Ich dachte, Cube böte nur Rahmen in den Größen 18`, 20`, 22` an.


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

Jo,
ich hatte es bemerkt, weil ich mein Uralt-Univega am WE bewegt habe. Ein schönes Hardteil aus dem Jahre 2000. Auch schon verbastelt mit Scheibenbremsen, verstellbarem Vorbau, nach oben gekröpfter Lenker, Bar-Ends, Federgabel First Air von RST usw. Das Teil wiegt "nur" 13 kg. Es lief halt bergauf doch schon besser. Das Fully nimmt halt trotz Pro-Pedal etwas Kraft in den Dämpfer, meine ich mal. Nur das Gewicht ist es glaube ich nicht, oder?


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Cube böte nur Rahmen in den Größen 18`, 20`, 22` an.



Nö, mein Sohn hat ein Analog Disc in 16".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (29. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Nö, mein Sohn hat ein Analog Disc in 16".



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß die 2011er AMS-Modelle nur in 18` bis 22` angeboten wurden.


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

Ah, okay, das wußte ich nicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Ah, okay, das wußte ich nicht.



Sorry! Ich muß mich korrigieren: Fahrrad.de, wo ich mein Bike erworben habe, bot lediglich die AMS-Modelle in den Größen 18` bis 22` an. 
Cube hatte 2011 auch 16 Zöller im Programm.


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Werksangabe bezieht sich außerdem immer auf den 16Zoll Rahmen.



Okay, aber der reine Rahmen hat bestimmt auch keine sehr großen Unterschiede von 16"-20". Da die Anbauteile identisch sind, alle Lagerungen ebenso, bleiben für den Gewichtsunterschied ja lediglich die paar cm an Alurohr übrig.


----------



## akisu (29. Mai 2012)

ich hab mein 150 sl auch mal gewogen. es wiegt 13,1kg (ohne pedale) und hat 18 zoll. das wären dann 600g mehr als werksangabe (16 zoll). ich finde das klingt etwas viel für 2 zoll mehr. aber fahren tut es sich trotzdem super


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Mai 2012)

Hi akisu,
Du hast dein SL quasi "nackt" gewogen?
Nichts dran, kein Flaschenhalter, keine Satteltasche, keine Pumpe, O-Sattel bzw. alles O-Teile dran?


----------



## basti313 (29. Mai 2012)

> Okay, aber der reine Rahmen hat bestimmt auch keine sehr großen Unterschiede von 16"-20". Da die Anbauteile identisch sind, alle Lagerungen ebenso, bleiben für den Gewichtsunterschied ja lediglich die paar cm an Alurohr übrig.


Zwei Rahmengrößen machen leicht 200g aus. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich signifikante Unterschiede bei den Anbauteilen. Wenn man in nen Laden geht und die Fat Alberts untereinander vergleicht sind 50g Unterschied pro Reifen nichts. Zusammen mit den Laufrädern bist du dann auch ohne Probleme bei 200g Unterschied.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Hersteller seine Räder zum Wiegen, genauso wie die Räder die an Zeitschriften zum Test gehen komplett handverlesen hat.

Im Grunde müsste man wohl in den Laden gehen und 3-4 gleiche Räder auswiegen wenn man wirklich an die Herstellerangabe ran will. Da aber die meisten Händler eh nur eines aufgebaut haben...lieber nicht nachwiegen 



> ich hab mein 150 sl auch mal gewogen. es wiegt 13,1kg (ohne pedale) und hat 18 zoll. das wären dann 600g mehr als werksangabe (16 zoll). ich finde das klingt etwas viel für 2 zoll mehr. aber fahren tut es sich trotzdem super


Die Gewichtsangabe vom SL finde ich auch seltsam. Wo holt das Rad denn die Gewichtsersparnis für die Reverb rein um leichter zu sein als das Race?
Der einzige Unterschied der wirklich was ausmacht ist der Laufradsatz, aber der EXP500 soll ja genauso viel wiegen wie der Vice vom letzten Jahr und der ist laut Bike doch eher leicht...

Wir haben in nem Laden mal das 130er Team mit dem 130er Pro verglichen. Da war das Pro seltsamerweise leichter als das Team...



> Sorry! Ich muß mich korrigieren: Fahrrad.de, wo ich mein Bike erworben habe, bot lediglich die AMS-Modelle in den Größen 18` bis 22` an.


Meine Frau hat da eine AMS 130 in 16Zoll gekauft...war aber nur in dieser Größe und nur eines verfügbar.


----------



## akisu (29. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hi akisu,
> Du hast dein SL quasi "nackt" gewogen?
> Nichts dran, kein Flaschenhalter, keine Satteltasche, keine Pumpe, O-Sattel bzw. alles O-Teile dran?


dran waren die shimano pd-a530 (383g) und ein cube flaschenhalter (37g). ansonsten alles noch original.
laut kofferwaage waren es 13,514kg. also ca 13,1kg ohne.


----------



## Peter-S (30. Mai 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir hatten es hier doch mal vom Gewicht unserer AMS's...
> Eben bin ich fast umgefallen. Mit einer digitalen Kofferwaage das Teil mal gewogen: satte 15,2 kg!
> Okay, 1x Reverb, Coder R mit 200/200, XT-Klickis, Ergo-Griffe und Bionicon V.02. Aber da ja auch die O-Teile wegfallen, habe ich mich schon gewundert, dass ich hier ein Mehrgewicht von 2,5 kg gegenüber "Werksangabe" auf die Waage drücke.



Lass einfach mal das Wasser aus den Schläuchen ... 

Mein 20er wiegt mit folgenden Umbauten 13,7 Kg - Shimano XT Trail Pedal, Shimano XT Bremse, Roval Traverse Laufräder, SDG Sattel, KindShock i950 Sattelstütze. Wenn ich die Hans Dampf gegen Nobby s tausche sind 600g weniger auf der Waage...

Und wie gesagt, immer schön das Wasser aus den Schläuchen lassen ...


----------



## KeepBiking (31. Mai 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Lass einfach mal das Wasser aus den Schläuchen ...
> 
> Mein 20er wiegt mit folgenden Umbauten 13,7 Kg - Shimano XT Trail Pedal, Shimano XT Bremse, Roval Traverse Laufräder, SDG Sattel, KindShock i950 Sattelstütze. Wenn ich die Hans Dampf gegen Nobby s tausche sind 600g weniger auf der Waage...
> 
> Und wie gesagt, immer schön das Wasser aus den Schläuchen lassen ...



Warum hast Du den LRS ausgetauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (1. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den LRS ausgetauscht?



.. nun ja, es sollte ein leichter und steifer LRS sein ... die org.Teile sind ganz nett, aber kein Vergleich zu einem leichten FR-LRS wie Roval Traverse, Sun Charger, Easton Haven oder Mavic SX 

.. wie gesagt leichter und steifer und das war mir die wenigen uros "Aufpreis" wert. Alleine die Beschleunigung ist ein riesen Unterschied, sicherlich hauptsächlich aufgrund der tubeless Bereifung, aber auch wegen der besseren Masseverteilung. 
Für mich klar die erste Tuningoption: LRS


----------



## basti313 (1. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vorne die 22,2mm (2-teilig) und hinten die 40mm (3-teilig). Das Gleitlager ist extra.
> Mußt aber vorher erst die alte "rote" DU-Buchse im Dämpfer rauspressen, dann stattdessen die beigen Igus Gleitlager darein.
> http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/
> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
> ...


Um nochmal auf die Maße der Buchsen zu kommen:
Die 22.2er vorne gibt es so von Fox. Die gibt es aber wahlweise auch als 3-teilige Variante. Macht es nun Sinn gleich 3-teilig zu verbauen oder nicht?
Hinten bin ich mir beim Ausmessen auch nicht so ganz sicher. 40.0mm gibt es von Fox nicht. 39.37mm oder 39.88mm könnten passen, die 41.15mm sind sicher zu breit.

Nun noch die Frage ob es die Hubers oder die neuen Fox Buchsen werden sollen...preislich sind die Huber leicht günstiger wenn man zwei mal 3fach nimmt, weil der Versand günstiger ist. Allerdings gefällt mir das mit der Abdichtung bei den Fox besser.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Maße der Buchsen zu kommen:
> Die 22.2er vorne gibt es so von Fox. Die gibt es aber wahlweise auch als 3-teilige Variante. Macht es nun Sinn gleich 3-teilig zu verbauen oder nicht?
> Hinten bin ich mir beim Ausmessen auch nicht so ganz sicher. 40.0mm gibt es von Fox nicht. 39.37mm oder 39.88mm könnten passen, die 41.15mm sind sicher zu breit.
> 
> Nun noch die Frage ob es die Hubers oder die neuen Fox Buchsen werden sollen...preislich sind die Huber leicht günstiger wenn man zwei mal 3fach nimmt, weil der Versand günstiger ist. Allerdings gefällt mir das mit der Abdichtung bei den Fox besser.




Die Hubers sind technisch besser umgesetzt, wie ich anhand einiger Photos weiter oben gezeigt habe. Dort siehst Du auch, wie sie sich einfach abdichten lassen. Außerdem unterstützt Du mit dieser Investition den Mittelstand in Deutschland.

Nachtrag: Sorry, die Photos habe ich im AMS 130er Forum eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555249&page=16


----------



## basti313 (1. Juni 2012)

> Die Hubers sind technisch besser umgesetzt, wie ich anhand einiger Photos weiter oben gezeigt habe.


Naja, ich finde die 2013er Fox eigentlich besser umgesetzt. 



> Dort siehst Du auch, wie sie sich einfach abdichten lassen.


Ja, die Idee ist gut. Nur so wie die angesetzt ist denke ich das man wieder was vom guten Ansprechen kaputt macht. Bei den neuen Fox hat man nen Spalt und da sitzt ein Dichtring, der zwischen Metall und PU reibt und nicht wie bei dir zwischen Metall und Metall.



> Außerdem unterstützt Du mit dieser Investition den Mittelstand in Deutschland.


Das ist wirklich ein Argument...vor allem wegen der Bestellung über den Toxo-Saftladen.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

Der Elastizitätsandruck durch den Gummiring beträgt nur einige wenige mN, so daß diese "Reibung" vernachlässigt werden kann.

Ehrlicherweise muß ich sagen, daß ich mit den Leuten bei Toxo' sehr zufrieden bin. Ich habe den Suspension- und den Shopservice als außerordentlich schnell (Wartung von Dämpfer und Talas über das Wochenende), freundlich und sehr kulant kennen gelernt. 
Aber für Stephan Huber gelten diese Eigenschaften ebenfalls.  Der ist noch bis spät in der Nacht in seiner Werkstatt und beantwortet Kundenanfragen.

Vermutlich ist das aber alles eine Frage der Konversation, was der Volksmund mit dem Wie-man-in-den-Wald-ruft - Spruch auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,
gerade das mit der "Haftreibung" des Gummiringes ist mir eben auch durch den Kopf geschossen. Auch der Weg bzw. die Winkelgrade, die hier zurückgelegt werden...


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

Spielt doch im Falle der Hubers mit meiner trivialen Dichtlösung keine Rolle, da der Gummiring frei auf dem Hülsenkonus liegt und zudem noch geschmiert ist.
Ich habe vorhin mal unter den Ringen nachgeschaut: Suber, wie ein Kinderpopo.


----------



## basti313 (1. Juni 2012)

> Der Elastizitätsandruck durch den Gummiring beträgt nur einige wenige mN, so daß diese "Reibung" vernachlässigt werden kann.


Ok. Das sieht auf den Fotos nach mehr Reibung aus.



> Vermutlich ist das aber alles eine Frage der Konversation, was der Volksmund mit dem Wie-man-in-den-Wald-ruft - Spruch auf den Punkt bringt.


Meine Meinung von Toxo hat mit Konversation nicht wirklich was zu tun. Es sind einfach ein paar Punkte die für mich so absolut nicht gehen und bei Toxo nur möglich sind, weil sie in Deutschland keine Konkurrenz haben. Dazu gehören solche Sachen wie die Garantie und vor allem die Verbindung zu den Reparaturen: Auf der einen Seite gibt es de facto keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung und auf der anderen Seite schicken sie dir die Gabel zerlegt/unbefüllt zurück wenn du die Standrohre inkl. Krone wegen nem unbedeutenden Kratzer nicht tauschen lässt.



> Auch der Weg bzw. die Winkelgrade, die hier zurückgelegt werden...


Darauf kommts aber an, denn sonst könnten wir die alten Fox Buchsen ja gleich drin lassen


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

Bevor hier Mißverständnisse entstehen: Was versteht Ihr genau unter "zurückgelegte Winkelgrade"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (1. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Spielt doch im Falle der Hubers mit meiner trivialen Dichtlösung keine Rolle, da der Gummiring frei auf dem Hülsenkonus liegt und zudem noch geschmiert ist.
> Ich habe vorhin mal unter den Ringen nachgeschaut: Sauber, wie ein Kinderpopo.



Genau in diese Richtung meinte ich das.
Absolut vernachlässigbar, da ungefähr die Kraft eines Mückenfurzes benötigt wird, um diese Reibung zu überwinden. Unter Winkelgrade, meine ich, dass sich dieses Lager nicht linear sondern kreisförmig bewegt.

Das mit der "Monopolstellung" und den dadurch resultierenden Diktate seitens Toxo finde ich ebenfalls nicht gerade prickelnd.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Genau in diese Richtung meinte ich das.
> Absolut vernachlässigbar, da ungefähr die Kraft eines Mückenfurzes benötigt wird, um diese Reibung zu überwinden. Unter Winkelgrade, meine ich, dass sich dieses Lager nicht linear sondern kreisförmig bewegt.



Dann sind wir uns ja einig. 



KeepBiking schrieb:


> Das mit der "Monopolstellung" und den dadurch resultierenden Diktate seitens Toxo finde ich ebenfalls nicht gerade prickelnd.



Ich habe meine Talas nach etwa einem Jahr Nutzung wegen des mangelhaften Ansprechverhaltens zu Toxo' eingesandt. Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich auch den Dämpfer beigelegt. Ich habe die beiden Teile als versichertes Paket am Freitag abgeschickt. Am Montag bekam ich via UPS eine frischgewartete Talas mit neuen SKF-Dichtungen, neuer FIT-Kartusche und einer komplett neuen Krone zurück. Der Dämpfer wurde ebenfalls komplett gewartet. Kostenpunkt: Null! Alles auf Gewährleistung, bzw. Kulanz.

Natürlich war die Einsendung im Vorfeld abgesprochen.
Ich habe mich später bei Toxo' für den klasse Service schriftlich bedankt. Man teilte mir darauf mit, daß man sich über mein Feedback sehr gefreut hat und so etwas sehr selten vorkomme. In vielen Fällen würden die Kunden sehr schnell ausfallend und unverschämt und legten dabei einen Ton an den Tag, der zu wünschen übrig ließe. Dagegen kommt ein Dankschreiben, trotz sorgfältiger Arbeit auf Seiten Toxo's, höchst selten vor.

Na ja, bei Toxo' sind eben auch nur Menschen am Werk, die sich über ein Lob freuen. Klar, daß man sich solche Kunden merkt und beim nächsten Mal eben ein Auge zudrückt.

Ich hatte übrigens bereit wenige Wochen nach Erwerb meines Cubes bei Toxo höflich angefragt, was man gegen das problematische Ansprechverhalten der Talas machen könne. Daraufhin hat mir Herr Wacker, der für die Kundenbetreuung zuständig ist, sofort angeboten, die Gabel einzusenden. Kosten würden für mich keine entstehen.
Auch zu anderen Fragen habe ich stets eine freundliche und kompetente Antwort erhalten.

Also ich kann mich über Toxo' nicht im Geringsten beklagen.


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Juni 2012)

Hi CelticTiger,
wie Du weißt, war ich ja selbst schon vor Ort und hatte ja auch etwas gratis bekommen. Auch ich habe mich höflich bedankt und sehe das nicht als Selbstverständlichkeit an. Aber dieses jährliche "Wartungs-MUSS" finde ich nicht gerade toll. Das ist das was mich stört. 
Da ich selbst im AD unterwegs bin und teilweise Dienstleistungen erbringe, weiß auch ich ein Lob zu schätzen und weiß aber auch, wie schnell sich ein Kunde an Dinge gewöhnt, die nicht alltäglich sind, sehr wohl aber so angesehen werden.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist allerdings wahr, daß die Kunden sich an außergewöhnliche (Zusatz-)Leistungen sehr schnell gewöhnen und dies nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr würdigen. Das war aber vor 20 Jahren noch anders. Damals stand ich noch in der Offizinpharmazie (Apotheke).  Diverse Dreingaben an bestimmten Kunden, und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die obligatorischen Papiertaschentücher, sondern z.B. die große Flasche Doppelherz am Ende des Jahres, wurden nicht vergessen. Zu Weihnachten oder zu Jahresbeginn kam die Retour in vielfältigen Aufmerksamkeiten, wie selbstgebackenen Kuchen, teures Rasierwasser, etc. Diese auf zwischenmenschliche Gegenseitigkeit beruhenden Umgansformen gibt es heute so nicht mehr. Es hat sich eine ungenierte Mitnahmementalität etabliert. Verhängnisvolle Wernekampagnen wie "Geiz ist Geil" und dreiste Politiker, wie Ex-Präsident Wulff haben mit Sicherheit ihren unheilvollen Beitrag dazu geleistet. Leider bleiben dabei auch so Kleinigkeiten wie ein aufmerksames Dankeschön auf der Strecke.
Ich möchte auch heute nicht mehr als Apotheker mit täglichen Kundenkontakt arbeiten. Gelegentlich mache ich noch den einen oder anderen Notdienst. Was ich dabei erlebe, reicht mir dann erst mal wieder für viele Wochen. Da wird man wegen der Notdienstgebühr übelst beleidigt und angepöbelt. Auch sind üble Drohungen von vorwiegend "südländischen" Kunden, bzw. Patienten, üblich, wenn man z.B. mit Verweis auf die Rezeptpflicht die Ausgabe des bei Moslems begehrten Tilidin-Präparats ablehnt.
Aber ich schweife ab. Kurzum, einfach mal ein "Danke" außer der Reihe vereinfacht das tägliche Miteinander ein ganzes Stück.  So schöne Dinge wie Fleurop gibt es übrigens immer noch.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (1. Juni 2012)

Der erste richtige Mangel bei meinem (fast noch ) neuen AMS 150 pro war bei der Federgabel (Rockshox Revelation RL Dual Position Air): Viele Besitzer dieser Gabel berichten vom "Absack-Problem", d. h. die Gabel sackt bei rasanten Downhillpassagen immer weiter ein bis etwa ein Sag-Wert von 50 % bleibt. Sie kommt erst wieder hoch, wenn man sie aktiv entlastet bzw am Lenker das Bike etwas hochreißt.  Ursache dafür ist wohl, wie im (sehr langen) Revelation/Sektor-Tech-Thread im Techtalk/Federung-Unterforum zu lesen ist, ein schleichendes "Abwandern" von Luft aus der Positiv- in die Negativkammer. In meinen Augen ein Konstruktionsmangel dieser Gabel.

Daher hab ich recht schnell beschlossen, das Ding auf Coil umzubauen. Ist total einfach, wenn man schon mal ne Rockshox-Luftgabel wie zB meine Reba am Hardtail geservicet hat. Das Fummeligste ist immer, die Standrohre in die grauen Staubdichtungen beim Ansetzen des Castings reinzufummeln und dann den Bremszug in die Poploc-Klemmschelle auf der Motion Control. 

Beim Demontieren der Gabel gabs leichtes Staunen: Obwohl das Steuerrohr tapered ist, also unten deutlich dicker als oben, ist mitnichten ein tapered Gabelschaft drunter, sondern nur ein konventioneller durchgängiger 1 1/8". Die Steuersatzlager sind fest gekapselte Einheiten. Unten ist der Gabelkonus entsprechend dem Steuerrohr und der 1,5"-Lager angepaßt. Wer also die Gabel evtl komplett tauschen will, ganz einfach (aber bitte selbst nachsehen, ich spreche nur für mein Bike). 

Dann kamen noch die ollen Hans-Dampf-Drahtreifen runter (im Gegensatz zum Test in der Mountainbike 6/2012, wo die Evo-Reifen gepriesen wurden, sind die billigen Performance montiert) und Conti Mk II mit Black Chili drauf. Die sind trotz nominell 2,4" etwas schmaler als die 2,35er Schwalbe und etwas leichter. Vom Hochheben kommt mir mein Bike trotz des Mehrgewichts der Stahlfeder fast schon leichter vor, kann aber auch Einbildung sein. Die komplette einbaufertige Federgabel nach Coil-Umbau (Dual Position) und montiertem 203er Bremsscheibenadapter wiegt bei mir 2023 g laut Küchenwaage.


----------



## chrischitoffel (2. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Ich finde leider keine Angaben zum Sitzrohrdurchmesser. Möchte mir die neue Kronolog zulegen und die gibts ja in zwei Größen. Muss ich für mein 150race 31,6mm nehmen?
Danke schonmal
Grüße aus Dresden
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (2. Juni 2012)

chrischitoffel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich finde leider keine Angaben zum Sitzrohrdurchmesser. Möchte mir die neue Kronolog zulegen und die gibts ja in zwei Größen. Muss ich für mein 150race 31,6mm nehmen?
> Danke schonmal
> ...



31,6


----------



## chrischitoffel (3. Juni 2012)

Danke!
Dann wird morgen die neue Kronolog gekauft. Ach, ich freu mich.
Schöne Sonntagsgrüße.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Cube AMS 150 Gemeinde,

ich wollte für meine Freundin eventuell Cube AMS 150 Pro 2012 erwerben 

Ich bin mir allerdings mit der Grösse nicht klar. Sie ist 173 cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Dafür ensprechen einen etwas kürzeren Oberkörper. Was würdet Ihr für eine Grösse vorschlagen?

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Länge der orginal Vorbau hat? Überlege Grösse M mit einem kürzerem Vorbau zu holen.

Grüsse


----------



## Cameron007 (4. Juni 2012)

Wie lange ist der Standard Vorbau am AMS beim 18 " Modell bzw. wie lang ist der Vorbau beim 20" Modell ??
Könnt Ihr fix mal messen , Danke an Alle !

Frage mich warum bei der Geometrie nie was von der Vorbaulänge dabei steht. Ist doch genauso wichtig zu wissen wie die Oberrohrlänge-
Verstehe da die Hersteller nicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. Juni 2012)

An meinem 22'war ein 120mm Vorbau mit 6° Winkel. 
Da dies eher Streckbankcharakter hatte, habe ich den Originalvorbau von Syntace gegen einen 3T ARX 70mm mit 17° aufgewechselt. Jetzt werden die Arme nach 50km nicht mehr schwer.
Der 3T Vorbau ist kaltgeschmiedet, sehr leicht und steht qualitativ den vergleichbaren Syntace Produkten in nichts nach.


----------



## Sentilo (5. Juni 2012)

Beim 18er ist original der 80-mm-Syntace dran. Und ein 780er Lenker.   

Es steht wohl nicht in den Specs, weil der Händler das ruckizucki umbaut, wenn's nicht passt. Insofern muss man sich nicht grämen, wenn die Zahl nicht stimmt. Hab selber auch getauscht, gegen eine 100/700-Kombi.


----------



## akisu (5. Juni 2012)

was heißt denn standard vorbau? es gibt nicht nur ein 150er ams.

6 grad kann ich auch bieten. bei 18er 150 sl sind es aber eher 90 oder 100mm länge. kann es heute abend mal messen.


----------



## basti313 (5. Juni 2012)

> Ich bin mir allerdings mit der Grösse nicht klar. Sie ist 173 cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Dafür ensprechen einen etwas kürzeren Oberkörper. Was würdet Ihr für eine Grösse vorschlagen?


Ich würde bei 173cm eher das 16Zoll Rad nehmen. 18Zoll Rahmen ist zu groß, selbst mit kurzem Vorbau.
Die Schrittlänge ist für die Körpergröße recht lang, es kann sein das man die Lenkerüberhöhung durch nen Riser Lenker ausgleichen muss wenn es ihr zu tief ist. Nen längeren Rahmen würde ich aber auf keinen Fall nehmen, selbst mit nem sehr kurzen Vorbau wird das nimmer bequem.



> 6 grad kann ich auch bieten. bei 18er 150 sl sind es aber eher 90 oder 100mm länge. kann es heute abend mal messen.


Mir kommen die unten genannten 80mm auch sehr kurz vor. Auf jeden Fall ist es abhängig von der Rahmengröße und am 18Zoll Rahmen ist ein sehr langer Vorbau dran, am 16Zoll dagegen ein sehr kurzer.



> Der 3T Vorbau ist kaltgeschmiedet, sehr leicht und steht qualitativ den vergleichbaren Syntace Produkten in nichts nach.


Ob er wirklich wie die Syntace Force unzerstörbar ist weiß ich nicht, aber Preis/Gewicht sind echt top.


----------



## akisu (5. Juni 2012)

ich finde 18 zoll bei 175 cm ideal. schrittlänge ist auch in etwa gleich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Juni 2012)

Danke Euch für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (7. Juni 2012)

An meinem 150 pro (akt. 2012er) in 22" ist der Vorbau 90 mm lang (Syntace F149 mit Cube-Emblem). Winkel müßte 6° sein.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Juni 2012)

Wer kommt von euch 
http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/
Da können wir ja mal wiegen, Maß nehmen und fahren 
Ich bin ab Do. dort.
Lohn sich auf jeden Fall, war letztes Jahr schon der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## Peter-S (14. Juni 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Wer kommt von euch
> http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/
> Da können wir ja mal wiegen, Maß nehmen und fahren
> Ich bin ab Do. dort.
> Lohn sich auf jeden Fall, war letztes Jahr schon der absolute Hammer!!!



Bei mir klappt es dieses Jahr nicht (.. Wohnungsrenovierung, DIMB etc...  ) Viel Spaß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Juni 2012)

Also mein 100er AMS ist ein "S", ich bin auch nur 172cm bei ungefähr 79cm Schrittlänge. Fährt sich echt "agil" in der Größe, dazu hab ich da noch relativ viel Luft wenn ich überm Rahmen stehe.
Beim 150er würde (oder evtl. werde) ich wenn dann auch den S Rahmen nehmen, mag zwar sein das der M etwas gemütlicher wäre, aber dafür bekommt man den Sattel nicht so tief wie beim kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

natürlich bekommt man den sattel bei einem größeren modell nicht so tief, das ist ja auch größer... 
die frage ist aber doch eher ob das überhaupt nötig ist. der sattel muss ja nicht zwischen den knien sein 

siehe foto, da ist genug spielraum:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128979


----------



## Tom84 (20. Juni 2012)

Servus.
Bin auch auf der suche nach dem richtigen setup, hab das gleiche Problem mit dem rp 23. Ich find jetzt aber keine angabe in eurem Gespräch. Kannst du mir sagen wie viel Bar du jetzt hast?? Bin 1.85 groß und 80kg 
Thx für Antwort


----------



## akisu (20. Juni 2012)

die faustregel ist wohl die, wenn man sitzt soll nicht mehr als 1 cm federweg verloren gehen.

aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. richtet sich auch danach wie gut man den federweg ausnutzt. eine angabe in bar kann ich leider nicht machen, zumal ich mit 70 kg auch etwas leichter bin. also einfach ein wenig experimentieren


----------



## Tom84 (20. Juni 2012)

Ha ha du bist lustig ich experimentier schon die ganze zeit, und am sa geht's nach isny auf die iberger kugel.... da sollts setzt passen. Hmm ja egal werd es schon finden


----------



## Tom84 (20. Juni 2012)

Also bin kurz mit 12bar Gefahren, mein SAG passt jetzt, ist aber verdammt hart eingestellt, denke aber ich bin auf dem richtigen weg.... Ich werd berichten .... Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischitoffel (21. Juni 2012)

Hi an alle!

Hab ja nun seit geraumer Zeit ein AMS 150 Race. Nachdem ich nun 4 Tage im Erzgebirge unterwegs war wollte ich mal meinen ersten Komplettputz machen. Bin da ein wenig eigen (mein Rennrad blitzt auch immer) und hatte vor alles auseinanderzubauen. Nun bekomm ich aber den Dämpfer nicht raus weil ich die Schraube an einer Seite nicht raus krieg. Wollte erstmal keine Gewalt anwenden und hab versucht mit dem entsprechenden Gegenstück die Schraube rauszudrücken aber leider Fehlanzeige. Irgendwelche Ideen? Bin ich vielleicht zu zimperlich? 
Wollte ja auch demnächst die Huber Buchsen bestellen und dazu muss der Dämpfer ja raus.
Hab jetzt erstmal alles wieder zusammengeschraubt damit ich fahren kann. Aber irgendwann will ich die Buchsen wechseln. 
Kann ich die Gegenschraube von der anderen Seite leicht reinschrauben und mit dem kleinen Gummihammer mein Glück probieren? Will nicht zum Händler weil ich gern alles selbst mache.

Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## CelticTiger (21. Juni 2012)

chrischitoffel schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> 
> Hab ja nun seit geraumer Zeit ein AMS 150 Race. Nachdem ich nun 4 Tage im Erzgebirge unterwegs war wollte ich mal meinen ersten Komplettputz machen. Bin da ein wenig eigen (mein Rennrad blitzt auch immer) und hatte vor alles auseinanderzubauen. Nun bekomm ich aber den Dämpfer nicht raus weil ich die Schraube an einer Seite nicht raus krieg. Wollte erstmal keine Gewalt anwenden und hab versucht mit dem entsprechenden Gegenstück die Schraube rauszudrücken aber leider Fehlanzeige. Irgendwelche Ideen? Bin ich vielleicht zu zimperlich?
> Wollte ja auch demnächst die Huber Buchsen bestellen und dazu muss der Dämpfer ja raus.
> ...



Du meinst, Du bekommst den Bolzen nicht heraus? Einfach mit einem dünnen Bleistift und Gummihammer vorsichtig heraus hauen. Bitte nicht mit der Fixierschraube heraus schlagen! (Alternativ mit einem Inbus mit Kugelkopf, der groß genug ist, um nicht in das Gewinde im Bolzen hineinzuragen.)
Das Bike dabei am besten seitlich auf den Boden legen, damit Dir die Querstrebe des Umlenkhebels nicht gegen das Sattelrohr knallt.


----------



## Tom84 (22. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin Hey chrischitoffel hab das gleiche Bike wie bekommst das Hinterrad raus??? Klappt bei mir nicht wirklich??? Und wie machst du dein Getriebe sauber??? Schönen Tag an alle


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. nun ja, es sollte ein leichter und steifer LRS sein ... die org.Teile sind ganz nett, aber kein Vergleich zu einem leichten FR-LRS wie Roval Traverse, Sun Charger, Easton Haven oder Mavic SX
> 
> .. wie gesagt leichter und steifer und das war mir die wenigen uros "Aufpreis" wert. Alleine die Beschleunigung ist ein riesen Unterschied, sicherlich hauptsächlich aufgrund der tubeless Bereifung, aber auch wegen der besseren Masseverteilung.
> Für mich klar die erste Tuningoption: LRS



Also:
Der Mavic SX ist allerdings nicht leichter als der Easton Vice. Habe den Easton ausgebaut und ohne Zahnkranz und Achsen verwogen. Knappe 1800 gr. Somit fast identisch mit dem Mavic SX. Ich habe mir den Mavic ST gegönnt, der ist etwas leichter als der SX und reicht für meine "Fahrbewegungen" absolut aus. Fahre nun den Hans Dampf schlauchlos in den Mavic's.
Die größte Erkenntnis dabei war, dass der Manometer in meiner Zefal-Standpumpe für den A.... ist. Aufgrund von schlauchlos habe ich mir einen Luftdruckprüfer gegönnt. Unterschied von Luftdruckprüfer zu Standpumpe ist > 1 bar. Zefal meint z. Bsp. 2,5 bar, der Prüfer 1,3! Den Luftdruckprüfer habe ich an der Tankstelle gegengeprüft. Mittels Adapter den Reifen auf 1,9 bar aufgepumpt und dann mit dem Luftdruckprüfer ebenfalls 1,9 bar gemessen. Fahr jetzt vorab mal 1.8 vorne und hinten. Insgesamt habe ich nun mit Schläuchen und Felgen ca. 400 gr. Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juni 2012)

Was haben die Easten Vice, bzw. Heaven und die Mavic Crossmax Reihe eigentlich für eine Freilaufsystem?


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Juni 2012)

Der Easton hat ein 3-Klinkensystem, wobei die 3 Klinken geteilt sind. Also an jeder Klinkenposition 2 einzelne, kleine Sperrklinken. Meiner Meinung nach extrem leise.
Die Mavic haben das ITS 4-Klinkensystem, bei dem jeweils nur 2 Klinken im Einsatz sind. Dadurch wird ein früheres greifen ermöglicht. Dieses System ist schon lauter als das Easton. Bei meiner ersten Fahrt drhete ich mich um, weil ich dachte, da kommt noch ein Biker... Dabei war es nur der Mavic-Freilauf, den ich nicht gewohnt war.
Edit: Easton Heaven weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Der Easton hat ein 3-Klinkensystem, wobei die 3 Klinken geteilt sind. Also an jeder Klinkenposition 2 einzelne, kleine Sperrklinken. Meiner Meinung nach extrem leise.
> .



Das wäre genau das Richtige für mich.  Der laute DT Swiss Zahnscheibenfreilauf geht mir nämlich furchtbar auf die Nerven! 
 Nach einer Portion Molycote geht es zwar etwas leiser zu, aber nach zwei, drei Wochen ist die volle Lautstärke wieder erreicht.
Die robuste Ausführung und die Tatsche, daß man sich die Klingel sparen kann, mögen zwar von Vorteil sein. Aber wenn man die Blicke in der Stadt wegen dem Krach auf sich zieht, ist das schon ein wenig unangenehm.


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Juni 2012)

Ich meine einen zu kennen, der einen Easton Vice LRS zuhause rumliegen hat...


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juni 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Ich meine einen zu kennen, der einen Easton Vice LRS zuhause rumliegen hat...



Danke für die Offerte! 
Ich möchte mir aber einen möglichst leichten Laufradsatz zulegen, der an die 1600g des DT Swiss von 2011 heran reicht. Wenn, dann vielleicht einen Easton Haven.

Ich habe die DT Swiss, als sie beim Service Schönaich waren, durch geliehene Mavic Crossrides ersetzt. Der Unterschied war signifikant. Das Cube beschleunigte nicht mehr leicht und fluffig, sondern nur noch bleischwer und träge. Hätte nicht für möglich gehalten, daß ca. 350g bei der rotierenden Masse solch einen spürbaren Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## KeepBiking (22. Juni 2012)

Ich werde den auch bei mir mal liegen lassen.
Man weiß ja nie, was einem so passiert.
Und mit so einem LRS in Reserve ist man schon gut gerüstet!


----------



## chrischitoffel (23. Juni 2012)

Tom84 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Hey chrischitoffel hab das gleiche Bike wie bekommst das Hinterrad raus??? Klappt bei mir nicht wirklich??? Und wie machst du dein Getriebe sauber??? Schönen Tag an alle


 

@Tom84 - aufs kleine Ritzel schalten, Steckachse raus, einmal von oben auf den Reifen schlagen (bei mir reicht in dem Fall streicheln ). Dann müsste das Hinterrad von ganz allein rausfallen.
Was das Putzen betrifft ist wohl jeder anders. Ich bau in regelmäßigen Abständen alles was geht auseinander . 
Generell putze ich nach jeder Fahrt (den schnellen Gang - Gartenschlauch und ein Einer mit Wasser und Spülie). Bei schlechtem Wetter dauert das einfach nur entsprechend länger. 
Nach gewisser Zeit wird einfach alles demontiert - Gabel, Kurbel, Ritzelpaket, Schaltwerk etc.. Wenn man das nicht abbaut kommt man an gewisse neuralgische Stellen einfach nicht ran. Dann wird alles gefettet und wieder zusammengesetzt. Dauert am Anfang endlos lang, inzwischen geht das deutlich schneller. Im Endeffekt lebt alles ein wenig länger. Viel wichtiger finde ich, dass ich mich in der Zeit mit meinem Rad auseinandersetze, lerne wie es funkioniert und kann es selber warten und reparieren.
Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Juni 2012)

Tom84 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Hey chrischitoffel hab das gleiche Bike wie bekommst das Hinterrad raus??? Klappt bei mir nicht wirklich??? Und wie machst du dein Getriebe sauber??? SchÃ¶nen Tag an alle



Ãbrigens, den Hebel der Steckachse nicht, wie beim Schnellspanner, ziehen, sondern drehen. Sonst hast Du das Teil ganz schnell in der Hand - nur unglÃ¼cklicherweise ohne Achse.  Das Original von Syntace/DT Swiss kostet unverschÃ¤mte â¬ 60.-

Bei DT Swiss LaufrÃ¤dern mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf kann man die Cassette ohne Werkzeug einfach mitsamt Rotor abziehen. So lÃ¤Ãt sie sich gut mit Entfetter einsprÃ¼hen und unter heiÃem Wasse abspÃ¼len. Aber aufpassen, daÃ nichts vom Entfetter in die Lager gerÃ¤t. Am besten beim Entfetten Alufolie in die Lagermulde feste eindrÃ¼cken.
Beim Aufsetzen der Cassette auf die Achse darauf achten, daÃ sich der Rotor nicht verkantet!


----------



## Tom84 (24. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute ah ok das ist ein guter Tipp von euch.  Ja mit dem putzen mach ich das auch so, war gestern im Allgäu beim biken und danach hab ich es wie immer gleich geputzt musste aber feststellen das ich mein Getriebe kompl. waschen muss. Morgen Kauf ich mir gleich nen entfetter und zerleg es mal gründlich

Zu der Tour: war echt klasse mein Bruder hat sein neues Stereo dabei gehabt. Das neue Material ( und meins natürlich ) waren Tip Top.  Allerdings war die Beschilderung, Sorry, für'n A..... haben uns zweimal verfahren und mussten uns jeweils wieder 150 hm raufschleppen. Is ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm wenn ich Pfeife nicht meine selbst gebackenen Riegel und Bananen Zuhause vergessen hätte   naja bei der nächsten Tour ist mein Proviant noch weiter ob auf der prio. liste)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Juni 2012)

da wäre ich doch gerne dabei gewesen... so hätte ich Stereo und AMS mal gegeneinander vergleichen können.


----------



## basti313 (24. Juni 2012)

> natürlich bekommt man den sattel bei einem größeren modell nicht so tief, das ist ja auch größer...
> die frage ist aber doch eher ob das überhaupt nötig ist. der sattel muss ja nicht zwischen den knien sein
> 
> siehe foto, da ist genug spielraum:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128979


Die 10-12cm Spielraum reichen für CC Einsatz aus. Dafür braucht man aber keine 15cm Federweg.
Die 3cm mehr die der kleinere Rahmen bietet sind Gold wert. Wer die nicht braucht, der kann gleich zu nem Rad mit weniger Federweg greifen, denn dann machts auch keinen Sinn 15cm Federweg den Berg hoch zu treiben.



> die faustregel ist wohl die, wenn man sitzt soll nicht mehr als 1 cm federweg verloren gehen.


Gleiches Thema. Mit 70kg und 1cm Sag nutzt du selbst auf harten Trails maximal 2/3 des Federwegs.
2cm Sag sind für All-Mountain Einsatz nicht zu viel, wenns bissl härter sein soll 1.5cm, was genau der Empfehlung von FOX entspricht.



> Ich möchte mir aber einen möglichst leichten Laufradsatz zulegen, der an die 1600g des DT Swiss von 2011 heran reicht. Wenn, dann vielleicht einen Easton Haven.


Du meinst den Cube XPW 1600? Der ist von 1.6kg weit entfernt...
Der Easton Vice ist schon sehr gut. 



> Bei DT Swiss Laufrädern mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf kann man die Cassette ohne Werkzeug einfach mitsamt Rotor abziehen. So läßt sie sich gut mit Entfetter einsprühen und unter heißem Wasse abspülen. Aber aufpassen, daß nichts vom Entfetter in die Lager gerät. Am besten beim Entfetten Alufolie in die Lagermulde feste eindrücken.
> Beim Aufsetzen der Cassette auf die Achse darauf achten, daß sich der Rotor nicht verkantet!


Das Zahnkranz Werkzeug liegt bei rund 10Euro im Netz. Wäre mir zu kritisch  den Zahnkranz nicht abzunehmen.
Deine Methode hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man den Freilauf nicht immer entgraten muss.


----------



## Peter-S (25. Juni 2012)

Fahrwerks-Setup

Ich stelle hier mal ein Formular zur Verfügung, wo jede/r 150er sein Fahrwerks-Setup eintragen kann. Ist vielleciht ganz hilfreich 

Sobald ein paar Ergebnisse da sind, veröffentliche ich diese natürlich.

@SRX-Prinz: wie war es in Mayrhofen  ?? Schon die 2013er Modelle gesichtet ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Juni 2012)

Mayerhofen war der Hammer!!!!!!!
Nein keine 2013 gesehen.
Was mach ich hier im Büro


----------



## Tom84 (25. Juni 2012)

Hey Pizzaplanet ja war echt klasse also zu den unterschieden von Stereo zu AMS: wir haben zum Schluss kurz nen biketausch gemacht, das Stereo ist meiner Meinung nen Tick besser bei der Beschleunigung durch die die etwas andere Geometrie bekommt man mehr Traktion aufs Hinterrad. Sowohl uphill als auch downhill gabs keine großen Unterschiede, wie gesagt haben nur kurz getauscht, hab ne go pro auf'm Helm gehabt, ich Schneid das video mal zusammen und dann stell ich's ins Netz hab aber leider nicht so viel Bildmaterial  aber ich geb mein bestes
Oh ja srx-Prinz  was machen wir nur hier bei der arbeit??? Ich will aufs Bike sofort


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Cube XPW 1600? Der ist von 1.6kg weit entfernt...
> Der Easton Vice ist schon sehr gut.



Nicht alle. Die letzten OEM-Laufräder, die Cube für einige 2011er Modelle zusammensetzte enthalten 240er Naben und XR350er, bzw. XR400er Felgen.
Ich habe es erst erfahren, als meine Laufräder bei DT Swiss in Schönaich zum Service waren. 
Somitmit kommt man, ich habe nachgewogen, auf 1588g.

Normalerweise wurden zu Beginn der XPR OEM-Serie ab 2010 370er Naben und X450 Felgen verbaut. Dann folgten 340er/350er Naben und X400 Felgen. Schließlich ging man dazu über, im HR einen Zwitter aus 340er/240er Naben zu verbauen (Nabenkörper wie 340 / Freilaufkörper,bzw. Zahnscheibendurchesser wie 240s) .
In die letzten Laufradsätze hat man dann wohl das verbaut, was gerade noch so übrig war. So kamen die qualitativen  Ausreißer mit 240er und XR350er/400er zu Stande, die den Namen XPR 1600 auch verdienen. Den Kunden freut's! 

(Vermeintlicher) Nachteil: Die XR350er Felgen sind offiziell nur bis Reifenbreite 2.1 zugelassen. Dennoch hat Cube sie mit Nobby Nic 2.25er ausgeliefert. Probleme gab es bei mir keine.


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2012)

> Nicht alle. Die letzten OEM-Laufräder, die Cube für einige 2011er Modelle zusammensetzte enthalten 240er Naben und XR350er, bzw. XR400er Felgen.


Also das Rad meiner Frau enthält definitiv die 430er Felgen und die 350er Naben. Ich hab auch noch nie was anderes beim AMS 130 Race gesehen. Ist ja auffällig wenn plötzlich geschweißte Felgen statt gesteckten drauf sind.



> Schließlich ging man dazu über, im HR einen Zwitter aus 340er/240er Naben zu verbauen (Nabenkörper wie 340 / Freilaufkörper,bzw. Zahnscheibendurchesser wie 240s) .


Das sind die ganz normalen 350er Naben, die laut Cube eigentlich in der ganzen 1600er Serie von 2011 verbaut wurden.
Das Cube jemals die 240S eingekauft hat kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen. Vor allem hat sich ja nichts dran geändert, wenn es ein Auslaufmodell gewesen wäre, dann würde ich das verstehen, aber so ist es schon sehr weit hergeholt.



> In die letzten Laufradsätze hat man dann wohl das verbaut, was gerade noch so übrig war. So kamen die qualitativen Ausreißer mit 240er und XR350er/400er zu Stande, die den Namen XPR 1600 auch verdienen. Den Kunden freut's!


Fraglich...ich würde mich über die reduzierte Felgenbreite nicht wirklich freuen. Das sind jetzt nicht unbedingt die richtigen Felgen fürs AMS 130...die sind sicher auf nem Carbon Fully mit 100mm Federweg richtig, aber wieder wie oben: Entweder man hat die falschen Felgen oder zu viel Federweg. Das 130er sticht in den All-Mountain Bereich, da haben fragile Race Felgen nichts drauf zu suchen.

Außerdem sollte das Gewicht mit den von dir genannten Komponenten noch tiefer liegen.


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Also das Rad meiner Frau enthält definitiv die 430er Felgen und die 350er Naben. Ich hab auch noch nie was anderes beim AMS 130 Race gesehen. Ist ja auffällig wenn plötzlich geschweißte Felgen statt gesteckten drauf sind.
> 
> 
> Das sind die ganz normalen 350er Naben, die laut Cube eigentlich in der ganzen 1600er Serie von 2011 verbaut wurden.
> ...



Ich habe mit dem Herrn vom DT Swiss Service telephoniert, nachdem meine Laufräder dort ankamen. Er hatte es mir so dargelegt. 
Die 240er werden ja wohl kaum von Fahrrad.de, wo ich das Bike gekauft habe, verbaut worden sein.

Die Zahnscheiben der 340er/350er hatten bis 2010/2011 einen kleineren Durchmesser, als die 240er.

Wie bereits geschrieben, mit der XR350 am VR gab es keine Probleme. Ich habe sie beim DT Service in Schönaich aber gegen eine XR 400er austauschen lassen, da ich 2.4er Racing Ralphs drauf packen wollte.
Im HR war bereits eine XR400 drauf.
Das ist alles ein abenteuerlicher Mix, aber wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist's mir egal.

Jedenfalls sehe ich keine Grund, auf hohem Niveau zu jammern. Ich glaube, Cube/Sunringle Kunden sehen das vielleicht etwas anders. 


[email protected] Basti:

Ich muß gestehen, daß ich beim Wiegen die Speichenreflektoren mitgewogen habe.  Ich montiere sie in der dunklen Jahreszeit ans Rad, da ich damit (fast) täglich zur Arbeit fahre. Aber mit 11g sind sie leicht zu verschmerzen.


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Juni 2012)

Also wenn ich das Ganze über die Maulweiten der Felgen lese, müssten bei mir und etlichen meiner Bike-Kollegen schon längst die Mäntel/Reifen von den Felgen gesprungen sein. Ich fahre nun die Mavic ST mit "nur" 19 mm und 2.35er Reifen. Ich frage mich nun die ganze Zeit, ob ich mit 21 mm besser fahren würde, schneller in die Kurven gehen könnte, noch schneller die Abfahrten hinter mich bringen könnte...
Ich kann hier nur sagen, ich bin Top-zufrieden mir meinen ST-Felgen. Nach kurzer "Einlaufzeit" von ca. 50 km rollen die Mavic's um einiges leichter als die Easton Vice Laufräder. Einen Stabilitätsunterschied bezüglich der Maulweite zwischen Easton und Mavic konnte ich bis dato noch nicht feststellen.
Das Empfinden, dass die Mavic leichter laufen hat nicht nur mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Die Naben (Lager) drehen sich einfach viel leichter. Zu Beginn nicht, nach diesen besagten ca. 50 km nun doch recht deutlich.
Dazu muss ich allerdings gestehen, dass ich in keine Bikeparks besuche und sich meine "Sprünge" auf kleinere "Hasenhoppser" über Äste, die gerade auf dem Weg liegen, begrenzen. Allerdings bleibt auch der Ein- oder Andere bei so manchem Trail bergab ein schönes Stück hinter mir...


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2012)

@Celtic: Dann haste wohl echt Glück gehabt.
Wenn dir der LRS sonst passt kannst ja auch einfach die Nabe austauschen lassen. Mal mit nem lokalen Händler sprechen was der so anzubieten hat. Die neue XTR Nabe soll Spitze sein und bei deren Preis kanns sein das sie der Händler sogar kostenlos einspeicht. Sogar die neue XT mit 100g mehr würde Sinn machen (Gewicht ist ja innen und nicht außen) und ist ebenso sehr leise.
Die 240S kannst ja dann gebraucht verkaufen. Wird kostenmäßig viel besser sein als nen anderen LRS zu kaufen, denn der XPW geht zu schlechten Preisen weg, egal wie sehr du beteuerst welche Sahnebauteile in deinem drin sind.

@KeepBiking:
Es ist immer die Frage welchen Druck du fährst. Schmale Felge, breiter Reifen und wenig Druck wird schwammig. Abspringen ist bei den Mavic wegen dem Humb eher nicht möglich. Hoher Druck in breitem Reifen macht keinen Sinn. Dann kann man gleich nen schmäleren fahren.
Zu den Lagern: Mavic verbaut in den ST eigentlich ganz normale Rillenkugellager. Sogar die gleiche Bauform wie DT, Easton oder Tune. Wundert mich das da ein Unterschied im Rollwiderstand spürbar ist. Ist denn der Freilauf deiner Vice in Ordnung? Mir kommt der etwas spärlich abgedichtet vor.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. Juni 2012)

Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt mit dem AMS kamen urplötzlich Knack-/Knarz-Geräusche.  Bikealter knapp 2 Monate, wetterbedingt auch nur mit begrenzter Laufleistung. Ich hab jetzt nach etwas Studium der Fälle erstmal das Hauptschwingenlager gelöst, gereinigt und wo es ging Fett hingemacht, sicherheitshalber auch gleich die Sattelstütze mit gereinigt. Mal sehen, obs das nun war.


----------



## KeepBiking (26. Juni 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> @KeepBiking:
> Es ist immer die Frage welchen Druck du fährst. Schmale Felge, breiter Reifen und wenig Druck wird schwammig. Abspringen ist bei den Mavic wegen dem Humb eher nicht möglich. Hoher Druck in breitem Reifen macht keinen Sinn. Dann kann man gleich nen schmäleren fahren.
> Zu den Lagern: Mavic verbaut in den ST eigentlich ganz normale Rillenkugellager. Sogar die gleiche Bauform wie DT, Easton oder Tune. Wundert mich das da ein Unterschied im Rollwiderstand spürbar ist. Ist denn der Freilauf deiner Vice in Ordnung? Mir kommt der etwas spärlich abgedichtet vor.



Felge ST mit 19 mm, 2.35er Hans Dampf mit 1,8 bar. Meinem Hintern nach nicht schwammig. 
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen in der QS einer Kugellagerfabrik arbeiten zu dürfen. Daher traue ich mir einfach mal zu, den Lauf von Lagern beurteilen zu können. Wenn ich die Naben von Hand bewege, ist ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied zu merken. Die Easton-Lager laufen hinten sogar hakelig und rauh. Der Freilauf ist, soweit ich das optisch beurteilen kann i. O. Kein Schmutz oder Dreck in diesem Bereich. Bei Easton kann man nämlich auch die komplette Kassette mit dem Freilauf abnehmen. Der Freilauf liegt quasi offen vor einem.
Bei identischen Lagern bzw. Lagergrößen und Bezeichnungen kommt es meist auf die Buchstaben hinten dran an. Hier wird nicht nur die Art der Dichtung mit abgekürzt (RS steht z. Bsp. für Rubber Seal) Z für eine Z-förmige Blechdichtung usw. Oft wird auch ein Lagerspiel darüber definiert und auch mal eine weiterführende Oberflächenbehandlung. Hier gibt es geschliffene Laufbahnen und auch gehonte. Da ich die Lagerbezeichnung nicht genau kenne, kann ich leider dazu nichts sagen. Was ich damit aber sagen möchte: Zwei Lager, die z. Bsp. nur mit 2206 gekennzeichnet sind, brauchen lediglich die Abmessungen gemeinsam haben. Innen kann anderes fett sein, andere Dichtungen, eingeengtes Lagerspiel usw. usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (26. Juni 2012)

> Felge ST mit 19 mm, 2.35er Hans Dampf mit 1,8 bar. Meinem Hintern nach nicht schwammig.


Das ist ja auch nicht "wenig Druck" 
Ich fahre weniger auf CC Reifen wie dem Racing Ralph. Mit etwas weniger Druck kannst du aus dem Hans Dampf noch viel mehr raus holen. Bei 1.8Bar verschenkst du vermutlich so viel Grip das du eigentlich auch nen deutlich leichteren Nobby Nic montieren könntest. Beim Fat Albert war das extrem...



> Bei Easton kann man nämlich auch die komplette Kassette mit dem Freilauf abnehmen. Der Freilauf liegt quasi offen vor einem.


Da schaut man dann direkt auf das Lager innen, oder? Ich hab nen Freilauf noch nie in der Richtung zerlegt...bisher hab ich immer die Kassette runter genommen und erst dann den Freilauf abgezogen.



> Was ich damit aber sagen möchte: Zwei Lager, die z. Bsp. nur mit 2206 gekennzeichnet sind, brauchen lediglich die Abmessungen gemeinsam haben. Innen kann anderes fett sein, andere Dichtungen, eingeengtes Lagerspiel usw. usw...


Das klingt ja gut wenn du dich damit auskennst. Mach doch mal den Vergleich, was jeweils an Lager verbaut ist. Möglicherweise kann man den Vice ja auch günstig upgraden. Die Industrielager kosten ja in der Regel fast nichts verglichen mit den üblichen Bike Preisen.


----------



## Peter-S (26. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Fahrwerks-Setup
> 
> Ich stelle hier mal ein Formular zur Verfügung, wo jede/r 150er sein Fahrwerks-Setup eintragen kann. Ist vielleciht ganz hilfreich
> 
> ...




Die Ergebnisse sind hier veröffentlicht.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind hier veröffentlicht.



Es böte sich an, neben den Bikes aus der AMS 150er Reihe, auch die aus der AMS 130er Reihe in einem zweiten Formular mit aufzunehmen.

Des Weiteren können die Parameter der Dämpferkonfiguration (Velocity, Boost Valve Tune und Rebound Tune) weitere Hinweise auf die charakteristischen Fahrwerkeigenschaften liefern.


----------



## Peter-S (27. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Es böte sich an, neben den Bikes aus der AMS 150er Reihe, auch die aus der AMS 130er Reihe in einem zweiten Formular mit aufzunehmen.
> 
> Des Weiteren können die Parameter der Dämpferkonfiguration (Velocity, Boost Valve Tune und Rebound Tune) weitere Hinweise auf die charakteristischen Fahrwerkeigenschaften liefern.



Ich wollte erst einmal die 150er hier bedienen  kann aber auch gerne die Datenbank entsprechend erweitern, dauert aber einen Moment ..

Freifeld für Tune-Ops sollte kein Problen sein. 

Ich bin mal auf die erstzeten Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## KeepBiking (1. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht "wenig Druck"
> Ich fahre weniger auf CC Reifen wie dem Racing Ralph. Mit etwas weniger Druck kannst du aus dem Hans Dampf noch viel mehr raus holen. Bei 1.8Bar verschenkst du vermutlich so viel Grip das du eigentlich auch nen deutlich leichteren Nobby Nic montieren könntest. Beim Fat Albert war das extrem.



Hi Basti,
habe nun mal 1.6 vorne und hinten probiert. Funktioniert sehr gut. Was meinst Du mit "bei Fat Albert wäre das extrem"?


----------



## basti313 (1. Juli 2012)

> Was meinst Du mit "bei Fat Albert wäre das extrem"?


Schön zu hören, dass es klappt. Beim Fat Albert ist der Gripabbau mit steigendem Druck extrem. Wenn du den mit 2Bar fährst, dann greift er maximal noch so gut wie ein Nobby Nic. Etwas weniger Druck und der Fat Albert greift super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (2. Juli 2012)

Ah ja, danke für die Info.
Meine nächste Paarung soll nämlich FA front und HD hinten heißen.
Evtl. auch FA und NN als Pärchen.
Schaun' mer mal.
Welche Drücke fährst Du so auf welchen Reifen?


----------



## KeepBiking (2. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind hier veröffentlicht.



Da tut sich aber nicht gerade viel...


----------



## Peter-S (3. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Da tut sich aber nicht gerade viel...



.. an mir liegt es nicht ...  

Apropos... gezählt werden die Klicks nach links, d.h. komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zudrehen (vorher Position merken ) und dann wieder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zurückdrehen und dabei zählen ... 

Hier kann das Fahrwerkssetup eingetragen werden.


----------



## KeepBiking (3. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Apropos... gezählt werden die Klicks nach links, d.h. komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zudrehen (vorher Position merken ) und dann wieder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zurückdrehen und dabei zählen ...



Meinst Du jetzt die Zugstufe der Gabel? Klicks nach links, wenn das Rad auf den Rädern steht?
Um es zu vereinfachen: Meine Zugstufe habe ich nur 1 Klick "zugedreht". Also ganz offen springt die Gabel minimal, mit einem Klick zu, springt das Rad nicht mehr vom Boden weg. Laut diversen Set-Up-Ratgebern sollte man die Zugstufe so einstellen, dass das Rad gerade nicht mehr abhebt, wenn man die Gabel einfedert und dann schnell loslässt.


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2012)

fährt hier eigentlich jmd. ein AMS 150 Super HPC SLT???


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> fährt hier eigentlich jmd. ein AMS 150 Super HPC SLT???


 
Die kommen erst jetzt vermehrt in den Handel. Es gab da Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Habe auch erst gestern mein Rahmenset bekommen. Ist ein schönes Teil, aber der matte Lack leider auch sehr kratzerempfindlich.


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die kommen erst jetzt vermehrt in den Handel. Es gab da Lieferschwierigkeiten.
> Habe auch erst gestern mein Rahmenset bekommen. Ist ein schönes Teil, aber der matte Lack leider auch sehr kratzerempfindlich.




Bitte mach mal ein Foto


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Bitte mach mal ein Foto


 






http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ams150-2klphc.jpg


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Juli 2012)

Etwas unscharf.
Du schreibst "matter Lack". Ist der nicht anodisiert?


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Juli 2012)

Sieht echt geil aus! Darauf läßt sich ein schönes Bike aufbauen. Ich hoffe, Du dokumentierst das hier im Forum.
Für mich ist so ein Plastikrahmen (leider) nichts. So schludrig wie ich mit meinem Cube umgehe, wäre er schon längst hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (6. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Etwas unscharf.
> Du schreibst "matter Lack". Ist der nicht anodisiert?



Wenn du dir mal kurz durchliest, was anodisieren ist, durfte klar werden das der Lack nicht anodisiert sein kann: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodisieren


----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Etwas unscharf.
> Du schreibst "matter Lack". Ist der nicht anodisiert?


 
Ist ein Carbonrahmen (AMS 150 SHPC), den kann man nicht anodisieren/eloxieren. Nur Alu. 
Außerdem werden bei Cube die Rahmen nur noch nasslackiert.


----------



## Peter-S (6. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt die Zugstufe der Gabel? Klicks nach links, wenn das Rad auf den Rädern steht?
> Um es zu vereinfachen: Meine Zugstufe habe ich nur 1 Klick "zugedreht". Also ganz offen springt die Gabel minimal, mit einem Klick zu, springt das Rad nicht mehr vom Boden weg. Laut diversen Set-Up-Ratgebern sollte man die Zugstufe so einstellen, dass das Rad gerade nicht mehr abhebt, wenn man die Gabel einfedert und dann schnell loslässt.



Sorry  für die späte Antwort, aber im Moment habe ich wegen der hässlichen Geschichte in Hessen ein wenig um die Ohren, aber es inzwischen gut aus 

Die Anleitung ist analog der Bedienungsanleitung von Fox, d.h bei Draufsicht im Uhrzeigersinn komplett zudrehen und dann die Klicks zählen die nach links (Gegenuhrzeigersinn) erfolgen.


----------



## KeepBiking (8. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist ein Carbonrahmen (AMS 150 SHPC), den kann man nicht anodisieren/eloxieren. Nur Alu.
> Außerdem werden bei Cube die Rahmen nur noch nasslackiert.



Ooops, hatte ich doch glatt übersehen, dass das ja ein "Plastikteil" ist.
Sorry, sollte einem (ehemaligen) Maschinenbauer nicht passieren... 
mea culpa 

Wie jetzt, nasslackiert? Meinst Du jetzt nur die Carbonrahmen oder alle?
Mein 2012er Race ist auf alle Fälle noch eloxiert.


----------



## zett78 (10. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


>



dann bin ich mal gespannt!
was kostet der Rahmen denn solo?? Gerne auch per PM!

Was kommt denn an Teilen dran??

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Peter-S (12. Juli 2012)

Am Fahrwerks-Setup habe ich noch wenig gefeilt 

Wer mitmachen möchte, findet hier das *Formular*.

@KeepBiking: hast Du deine Angaben überprüft (Drehrichtung)?


----------



## KeepBiking (12. Juli 2012)

@Peter-S,
jo, war 'ne schöne "Klickerei".
Habe insgesamt 18 Klick gezählt, von Anfang bis Ende.
Also: komplett zugeklickt und 16 Klick wieder auf.
Verbesserst Du das in der Liste?


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> @Peter-S,
> jo, war 'ne schöne "Klickerei".
> Habe insgesamt 18 Klick gezählt, von Anfang bis Ende.
> Also: komplett zugeklickt und 16 Klick wieder auf.
> Verbesserst Du das in der Liste?



 das habe ich mir beinahe gedacht, wie ich die Werte gesehen habe. Das hätte mich sehr gewundert. Ok, die Zugstufe auf 16, das ändere ich. Wie sieht es mit den anderen Werten aus?

Interessant finde ich, dass sonst scheinbar niemand Interesse hat, seine Einstellungen zu posten


----------



## CelticTiger (13. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> das habe ich mir beinahe gedacht, wie ich die Werte gesehen habe. Das hätte mich sehr gewundert. Ok, die Zugstufe auf 16, das ändere ich. Wie sieht es mit den anderen Werten aus?
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass sonst scheinbar niemand Interesse hat, seine Einstellungen zu posten



Kein Wunder, wenn Du die kleinen Geschwister mit den 130ern ausschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (14. Juli 2012)

> Interessant finde ich, dass sonst scheinbar niemand Interesse hat, seine Einstellungen zu posten


Ich finde das komplett unsinnig...bei der Gabel meiner Frau brauche ich 10PSI mehr als bei meiner...obwohl es die gleiche Gabel sein sollte.
Sag messen und fertig, ich verstehe nicht was die Tabelle soll wenn selbst Fox von der reinen Tabellenmethode abrät.


----------



## CelticTiger (14. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich finde das komplett unsinnig...bei der Gabel meiner Frau brauche ich 10PSI mehr als bei meiner...obwohl es die gleiche Gabel sein sollte.
> Sag messen und fertig, ich verstehe nicht was die Tabelle soll wenn selbst Fox von der reinen Tabellenmethode abrät.



Nun mach es doch nicht mies!  
Schaden tut es bestimmt nicht, wenn man die Fahrwerkkonfigurationen vergleichen kann.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (14. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Idee mit der Fahrwerkssetup-Tabelle echt klasse, da sie vor allem Anfängern einen Anhaltspunkt gibt.

Nur finde ich es schade, dass sich die Tabelle auf das AMS 150 beschränkt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das auf alle Gabeln/Dämpfer auszuweiten? So würde mich z.B. brennend interessieren, was andere Leute so fürs Setups an ihrer Reba haben.


----------



## Peter-S (14. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit der Fahrwerkssetup-Tabelle echt klasse, da sie vor allem Anfängern einen Anhaltspunkt gibt.
> 
> Nur finde ich es schade, dass sich die Tabelle auf das AMS 150 beschränkt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das auf alle Gabeln/Dämpfer auszuweiten? So würde mich z.B. brennend interessieren, was andere Leute so fürs Setups an ihrer Reba haben.



Ich ergänze die Tabelle in Kürze um die "kleinen" Modelle und andere Gabel-/Dämpfertypen.. 

So, die 130er Modelle sind dabei. Falls noch etwas fehlt, einfach melden.


----------



## CelticTiger (14. Juli 2012)

Schlage vor, daß Du dafür einen separaten Thread im Cube-Forum erstellst.


----------



## blackbird91 (19. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Felgen in dem Sunringle Radium Wheelset vom AMS 150 Pro verbaut sind? Maulweite,Felgenbreite usw?

über die Felgen bzw das Systemlaufrad findet man absolut keine Informationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirsch85 (19. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin momentan dabei das Setup an meinem Cube entwas mehr auf Abfahrtstrimm umzustellen. Als erstes hab ich mal meinen Vorbau gewechselt. Habe jetzt zum Test einen 60mm Montiert. Bei mir ( 1,80 m Groß; 20" ) ergibt sich dadurch eine viel angenehmere Position die mich nach Gefühl mehr im Rad sitzen lässt. Was würdet ihr noch ändern wenn ihr mehr richtung Enduro gehen wollt?


----------



## basti313 (19. Juli 2012)

> Bei mir ( 1,80 m Groß; 20" ) ergibt sich dadurch eine viel angenehmere Position die mich nach Gefühl mehr im Rad sitzen lässt. Was würdet ihr noch ändern wenn ihr mehr richtung Enduro gehen wollt?


Ich würde nen 18Zoll Rahmen nehmen...ansonsten rieche ich jetzt nicht was an deinem Rad noch so dran ist.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juli 2012)

1,8m und ein 20" Rahmen und damit Enduro?
Viel Luft bleibt einem da ja nicht mehr wenn man mal ungünstig absteigt...
ich bin 1,72m und fahre S (16") im AMS und mein nächstes wird ein S (16,5")


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich würde nen 18Zoll Rahmen nehmen...ansonsten rieche ich jetzt nicht was an deinem Rad noch so dran ist.



Warum immer so unqualifizierte Beiträge ?


----------



## basti313 (23. Juli 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Warum immer so unqualifizierte Beiträge ?


Dank deinem qualifizierten Beitrag weiß er ja jetzt mehr 



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> 1,8m und ein 20" Rahmen und damit Enduro?
> Viel Luft bleibt einem da ja nicht mehr wenn man mal ungünstig absteigt...
> ich bin 1,72m und fahre S (16") im AMS und mein nächstes wird ein S (16,5")


Nicht nur Absteigen ist ein Problem. Bei 1.8m, ner KindShock Sattelstütze und dem 18Zoll Rahmen ist schon recht wenig Platz um den Körperschwerpunkt runter zu bekommen. Bei steilen Stufen hängst immer am Sattel...an S3 Trails ist so überhaupt nicht zu denken, Drops kannst auch nicht gut abfedern.
Wenn ich nun noch 5cm dazu gebe und das 20Zoll nehme, dann ist eigentlich nur noch "Grattlertechnik" in Form von hinter den Sattel hängen möglich. Mit "Enduro" hat das auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2012)

Das AMS 150 ist eher ein All Mountain-Bike, als ein Enduro.


----------



## firebean (24. Juli 2012)

Deswegen benutzt es ja auch das offizielle Cube Enduroteam ( Cube Action Team ).


----------



## basti313 (25. Juli 2012)

Für die Werbeaufnahmen am Gardasee hatten die alles dabei was Cube mit über 150mm Federweg zu bieten hat. Ich weiß nicht ob das nun sooo viel aussagt. Zudem hatten die Mädels auf den 150ern den 16er Rahmen.


----------



## Hirsch85 (25. Juli 2012)

Kommt mal wieder runter  Keine Bange ich werde schon nicht versuchen aus dem AM ein Enduro zu bauen. Es geht mir lediglich darum die Abfahrtsperformance zu verbessern. Und was den 20" Rahmen.angeht hab ich garkeine Probleme. Klar is der schon groß aber war mir einfach angenehmer als der 18". Wie gesagt bleibt mein 150er nen Tourenbike. Nächste Sassion steht dann nen 170/180 Enduro im Keller. Momentan tendiere ich da zu Radon weil Cube leider nichts in die Richtung bringt. Achja und  noch was, ich springe mit dem Rad, Stufen etc. sind auch kein Ding und absteigen geht intuitiv wie eh und je. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht gehen sollte. Das einzige was mir ab und an bei sehr rabiater Fahrweise Sorgen macht ist die Steifigkeit des Vorderrads, da diese durch den Schnellspanner nicht so super ausfällt. Diese ganzen Diskussionen find ich eh haarstreubend. Früher sind wir mit nem 100 mm Hardtail die Downhillstrecke in Hagen runter gebretzelt und heute wird darüber diskutiert ob ich ein AM oder Enduro fahre


----------



## firebean (25. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Für die Werbeaufnahmen am Gardasee hatten die alles dabei was Cube mit über 150mm Federweg zu bieten hat



Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das Video des Action Teams, das auf der Cube-Webseite zu sehen ist. Da fahren sie ein 150er SHPC. Aber im Grunde genommen ist mir das auch egal. In erster Linie ist es wohl eher ein All Mountain, das ist richtig, aber ich denke, man muss sich auch keine Sorgen machen, wenn man seine Lieblingswurzelstrecke damit runterbrettert und ein bißchen auf Enduropfaden wandelt. Größere Drops würde ich damit allerdings auch nicht fahren. Schon ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mich das bisher auch noch nie getraut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirsch85 (25. Juli 2012)

Für größere Drops und Sprünge ist es ja auch nicht gemacht worden Trotzdem sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen was man heute für Fahrräder unter dem Allerwertesten hat. Mir geht hier nur diese rumrechnerei auf den Senkel. Bei dem Sitzwinkel und der Größe und bla und blubb geht das nur so blub und das geht garnicht. Ganz ehrlich ich setz mich auf das Rad und wenn was nicht passt dann dann wird es geandert bis es passt. Ich fahre auch Mountainbike und kein Enduro, All Mountain oder Downhill. Einfach nur Mountainbike.


----------



## Achtzig (25. Juli 2012)

Hey zusammen,
ich les schon seit einiger Zeit (ungefähr so lang, wie ich auch das AMS hab) bei Euch mit. Und nun muss ich doch mal hallo sagen: Hallo! Jetzt, wo das Rad bei der Erstinspektion ist, komm ich endlich mal dazu...

Das mit der Abfahrtsperformance interessiert mich auch. Ich finde nämlich, für Touren, bei denen man die 150mm Federweg auch braucht, könnte das Radl gern ein wenig besser (will sagen: ruhiger, vertrauenserweckender) über holprige, verwurzelte oder vergeröllte Passagen rollen.

Deswegen hab auch ich mir gedacht, da muss was gemacht werden. Am schönsten fände ich nen so ca. 1-1,5° flacheren Steuerrohrwinkel. Dann käme man zwar auch schon in Enduro-Regionen, aber zumindest mit Motor macht Enduro Spaß, wieso sollt's dann ohne anders sein... Habt ihr schon mal in die Richtung experimentiert?

Oder mit ner längeren Gabel? Gegen nen 160er Federweg wäre ja auch nix einzuwenden und der Nachlauf würde da auch gleich mitwachsen...

Ich werd jetzt jedenfalls zunächst mal nen anderen (kürzer, höher) Vorbau/Lenker probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja auch schon bequemer und nicht gar so langezogen zu sitzen. Ich hoff, das wird dann im Bergaufmodus nicht all zu nervös...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## KeepBiking (25. Juli 2012)

Hirsch85 schrieb:


> Für größere Drops und Sprünge ist es ja auch nicht gemacht worden Trotzdem sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen was man heute für Fahrräder unter dem Allerwertesten hat. Mir geht hier nur diese rumrechnerei auf den Senkel. Bei dem Sitzwinkel und der Größe und bla und blubb geht das nur so blub und das geht garnicht. Ganz ehrlich ich setz mich auf das Rad und wenn was nicht passt dann dann wird es geandert bis es passt. Ich fahre auch Mountainbike und kein Enduro, All Mountain oder Downhill. Einfach nur Mountainbike.




Genauso und nicht anders halte ich das auch!


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Diskussion immer wieder schön. Für was eine 160 mm Gabel? 
immer mehr Federweg und höher und weiter! Leute der Nicolas Lau hat mit dem 150er AMS den 2. Platz beim Megavalanche gemacht und hatte auch "nur" 150 mm Federweg  nicht mehr und nicht weniger! ich behaupte das vll gut die Hälfte hier im Forum ihr Bike ansatzweise im Grenzbereich bewegt, aber man braucht nicht immer gleich mehr Federweg! 

Gruß icube


----------



## basti313 (25. Juli 2012)

Hirsch85 schrieb:


> Kommt mal wieder runter


Wir sind doch noch gar nicht oben.



> Keine Bange ich werde schon nicht versuchen aus dem AM ein Enduro zu bauen. Es geht mir lediglich darum die Abfahrtsperformance zu verbessern.


Abfahrtsperformance bringt halt nichts wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht mit kommt. Und der Fahrtechnik ist einfach eine Grenze gesetzt wenn der Körper keinen Spielraum mehr hat. Das AMS hat da eh schon einen Nachteil. Man hat halt etwas günstiger gebaut und dadurch ist das Oberrohr sehr hoch raus gekommen. Liteville hat das beim 301er besser gelöst.
Wenn man sich dann noch nen großen Rahmen nimmt kommt man halt noch höher raus und dann brauchen wir über Abfahrtsperformance nicht mehr reden, denn die ist schon so gut das die Fahrtechnik das Problem ist.



> Und was den 20" Rahmen.angeht hab ich garkeine Probleme.


Ich dachte du hast Probleme mit der Abfahrtsperformance??? Oder was bedeutet die Frage hier?



> Das einzige was mir ab und an bei sehr rabiater Fahrweise Sorgen macht ist die Steifigkeit des Vorderrads, da diese durch den Schnellspanner nicht so super ausfällt. Diese ganzen Diskussionen find ich eh haarstreubend. Früher sind wir mit nem 100 mm Hardtail die Downhillstrecke in Hagen runter gebretzelt und heute wird darüber diskutiert ob ich ein AM oder Enduro fahre


Hattest du damals eine Steckachse?
Meiner Meinung nach hatte man damals genau die gleichen Probleme wie heute:
Wer damals blöd wo dagegen gefahren ist hat sich die Gabel zerstört und wer damals ne Steinkante mitgenommen hat hat sich die Felge ruiniert. Daran hat sich trotz 150mm Federweg nur wenig geändert.
Das der Rahmen bricht war damals wie heute selten. Vor allem weiß jemand der so fährt das der Rahmen bricht ohne sich regelmäßig Laufräder zu ruinieren schon welches Rad er kaufen muss 



firebean schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das Video des Action Teams, das auf der Cube-Webseite zu sehen ist. Da fahren sie ein 150er SHPC.


Das Video hat ja mit "Enduro" auch eher wenig zu tun, oder?
Auf jeden Fall waren am Gardasee auch Hanzz und Fritzz dabei.



> Größere Drops würde ich damit allerdings auch nicht fahren. Schon ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mich das bisher auch noch nie getraut habe.


Cube gibt das AMS150 ja sogar für Sprünge bis zu einem Meter frei. Geht damit auch ohne Probleme. Hier ist aber halt wieder die Frage wie weit man den Sattel runter bringt. Wenn man nichts in den Beinen ausfedern kann ist ein 1m Drop halt echt grenzwertig für das Material.



Hirsch85 schrieb:


> Mir geht hier nur diese rumrechnerei auf den Senkel. Bei dem Sitzwinkel und der Größe und bla und blubb geht das nur so blub und das geht garnicht. Ganz ehrlich ich setz mich auf das Rad und wenn was nicht passt dann dann wird es geandert bis es passt. Ich fahre auch Mountainbike und kein Enduro, All Mountain oder Downhill. Einfach nur Mountainbike.


Dann frage ich mich was du hier eigentlich wissen willst und warum du überhaupt etwas wissen willst. Setzt dich aufs Rad und fahr 
Beim nächsten Rad setzt dich vielleicht auch ein kleineres, dann klappts auch mit Enduro.

Da du das Enduro oben angesprochen hast: Mach da nicht den Fehler und kauf ein 20" Rad. Ich bin auch 1.80m groß und zum downhillen brauch ich ein 16.5" Rad.



Achtzig schrieb:


> Das mit der Abfahrtsperformance interessiert mich auch. Ich finde nämlich, für Touren, bei denen man die 150mm Federweg auch braucht, könnte das Radl gern ein wenig besser (will sagen: ruhiger, vertrauenserweckender) über holprige, verwurzelte oder vergeröllte Passagen rollen.


Da sind die zentralen Fragen: Welcher Sag ist eingestellt, welches Gewicht hast du, welcher LRS, welcher Reifen, welcher Druck im Reifen?



> Oder mit ner längeren Gabel? Gegen nen 160er Federweg wäre ja auch nix einzuwenden und der Nachlauf würde da auch gleich mitwachsen...


Der Sitzwinkel sinkt auch...da bleibt mir nur die Frage warum du das Rad nicht einfach verkaufst und dafür ein Fritzz kaufst...



> Ich werd jetzt jedenfalls zunächst mal nen anderen (kürzer, höher) Vorbau/Lenker probieren. Vielleicht hilft ja auch schon bequemer und nicht gar so langezogen zu sitzen.


Wer hat dir denn dein Rad verkauft? Hat derjenige nicht geschaut ob du ordentlich drauf sitzt und den Vorbau angepasst? Die Sitzposition muss passen.
Man passt die Sitzposition übrigens für die Strecke an. Zum runter fahren steht man und hat den Sattel unten. Da ist es halbwegs egal welcher Vorbau montiert ist. Optimalerweise ist der Lenker möglichst weit unten.



icube schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion immer wieder schön. Für was eine 160 mm Gabel?
> immer mehr Federweg und höher und weiter! Leute der Nicolas Lau hat mit dem 150er AMS den 2. Platz beim Megavalanche gemacht und hatte auch "nur" 150 mm Federweg  nicht mehr und nicht weniger! ich behaupte das vll gut die Hälfte hier im Forum ihr Bike ansatzweise im Grenzbereich bewegt, aber man braucht nicht immer mehr Federweg!
> Gruß icube


----------



## Achtzig (25. Juli 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion immer wieder schön. Für was eine 160 mm Gabel?
> immer mehr Federweg und höher und weiter! Leute der Nicolas Lau hat mit dem 150er AMS den 2. Platz beim Megavalanche gemacht und hatte auch "nur" 150 mm Federweg  nicht mehr und nicht weniger! ich behaupte das vll gut die Hälfte hier im Forum ihr Bike ansatzweise im Grenzbereich bewegt, aber man braucht nicht immer gleich mehr Federweg!
> Gruß icube


 
Ok, abgesehen von überheblichen Standardsprüchen noch was beizutragen? Und woher kennst Du meinen Grenzbereich? Man braucht doch so viel nicht, oder?


Basti, der SAG is bei 20%, LRS is der Standard-Race-2012-Satz, Luftdruck is mal mehr, mal weniger. Immer irgendwo um die 2 Bar. Deine Zentralen Fragen sind beantwortet, hoff ich. Mein Gewicht steht hier nicht zur Disposition! ;-) Der Verkäufer hat schon geguckt, dass ich da drauf sitzen kann, nur hab ich bei bisher jedem Motorrad wohl knapp ein halbes Jahr gebraucht, bis mir wirklich aulles passt, ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass das ein Fahrradhändler beim Probesitzen hinkriegt. Sorry, mein Fehler!


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ok, abgesehen von überheblichen Standardsprüchen noch was beizutragen? Und woher kennst Du meinen Grenzbereich? Man braucht doch so viel nicht, oder?



Ich hab weder behauptet deinen Grenzbereich zu kennen noch hab ich dich angesprochen! Aber wenn du dich über meinen Überheblichen Standardspruch so aufregst kann ich wohl nicht so falsch liegen


----------



## akisu (25. Juli 2012)

was hier los? *popcorn such und in ne stille ecke setz*


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion immer wieder schön. Für was eine 160 mm Gabel?
> immer mehr Federweg und höher und weiter! Leute der Nicolas Lau hat mit dem 150er AMS den 2. Platz beim Megavalanche gemacht und hatte auch "nur" 150 mm Federweg nicht mehr und nicht weniger! ich behaupte das vll gut die Hälfte hier im Forum ihr Bike ansatzweise im Grenzbereich bewegt, aber man braucht nicht immer gleich mehr Federweg!
> 
> Gruß icube


 
Der hatte da Vorne eine Fox 36 drin. 






Der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht und FW, wäre da eine Fox 34. 
Die hat mit 160mm FW auch nur 7,5mm mehr Einbauhöhe wie eine Fox 32 150mm und gibt es mit QR15. 
Die Steifigkeitswerte sollen da gegenüber der Fox 36 auch nicht viel schlechter sein. Gewicht nur ca 2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

ok ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2012)

Da habe ich jetzt zu meinem AMS 150 SHPC viel mehr Vertrauen. Hätte da nicht gedacht, dass man es so mit Cube Carbonrahmen gehen lassen kann. 
Hoffentlich hatten die da auch nicht Sonderanfertigungen bei den Rahmen. 
Aber mit meinem Stereo HPC hatte ich da bisher auch keine Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## basti313 (25. Juli 2012)

> Basti, der SAG is bei 20%


Schlägt dir das dauernd durch oder warum so wenig? Selbst bei fast 30% Sag muss man es schon gut laufen lassen damit das Rad den ganzen Federweg ausnutzt.
Wenn du den Federweg jetzt nicht regelmäßig ausnutzt, dann brauchst auch nicht mehr. Mit "regelmäßig" ist auch nicht nur einmal pro Abfahrt gemeint 



> LRS is der Standard-Race-2012-Satz


Hab jetzt den Katalog nicht im Kopf...egal.



> Luftdruck is mal mehr, mal weniger. Immer irgendwo um die 2 Bar.


Da wäre dein Gewicht jetzt interessant. Ob 70 oder 90kg...
2 Bar halte ich für ein Gewicht unter 90kg für absolut zu viel. Ich fahre mit 70kg beim 2.4er Fat Albert auf der Easton Vice Felge so um die 1.5Bar. Bei 2 Bar ist das Rad nervös und ekelig zu fahren.



> Der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht und FW, wäre da eine Fox 34.
> Die hat mit 160mm FW auch nur 7,5mm mehr Einbauhöhe wie eine Fox 32 150mm und gibt es mit QR15.
> Die Steifigkeitswerte sollen da gegenüber der Fox 36 auch nicht viel schlechter sein. Gewicht nur ca 2kg.


Du redest dich leicht. Die Kosten für die Gabel, der Garantieverlust, Talas?...ich bin nicht der Meinung das das ein sinnvolles Tuning ist. Wie schon geschrieben würde ich dann einfach nen Fritzz kaufen/aufbauen.



> Da habe ich jetzt zu meinem AMS 150 SHPC viel mehr Vertrauen. Hätte da nicht gedacht, dass man es so mit Cube Carbonrahmen gehen lassen kann.


Um das Thema bezüglich der Rahmenhöhe abzuschließen:
Welche Größe fährst du denn? Bietet dir das Rad genug Bewegungsfreiheit?


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juli 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Ich hab weder behauptet deinen Grenzbereich zu kennen noch hab ich dich angesprochen! Aber wenn du dich über meinen Überheblichen Standardspruch so aufregst kann ich wohl nicht so falsch liegen


 
Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht, wie und wo Deine Postings hier irgendwas konstruktives beitragen sollen, kann Dir jedoch versichern, ich bin mit meinem Grenzbereich recht zufrieden. Aber lassen wir das, ich wollte eigentlich nur festhalten, dass solche Antworten wie Deine Killerphrasen für jede interessante Diskussion sind. Und zum Diskutieren ist doch so ein Forum, oder?

Wieder zum Umbau: Ganz doof scheint also die Idee nicht. Gut, das mit Garantieverlust ist ein Argument, wäre dann gleich die nächste Frage gewesen... Ich geb auch zu, ich hätte mir so ein Fritzz genauer anschauen sollen. Jetzt steht aber das AMS daheim und wenn noch'n Rad dann gleich'n reines Bergabgerät.

Es geht mir hier eigentlich auch gar nicht um's Durchschlagen, ich erhoff mir von nem etwas flacheren Steuerwinkel nur, dass das Rad z.B. über große Wurzeln oder Steine williger drüber rollt. Bisher hab ich oft das Gefühl, das Vorderrad würde da einfach dran hängen bleiben statt drüber zu rollen. Und das ist v.a. bei langsameren Geschwindigkeiten so. Wird's dann schneller ist dieser Hängenbleibeffekt besser, es wird halt aber einfach nervös. Und wenn da ne andere Gabel oder ein anderer Steuersatz hilft... Testen tät ich's auf jeden Fall gern! Über Kosten darf man sich bei Fahrrädern wohl eh nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, schließlich kriegt man zu den Preisen auch ganz schnell ein Fahrrad mit Motor... Ach: Größe 1,9m bei RH20''. Bewegungsfreiheit ist also da. Und mein Luftdruck passt zum Gewicht... ;-)


----------



## Hirsch85 (26. Juli 2012)

So mal zu den letzten Dingen. Meine Fahrtechnik kommt nicht hinterher? Wie will das jemand beurteilen der noch nie mit mir auf nem Trail war? Was auch nicht heißen soll das ich ein Meister bin. Ich hab jetzt auch eigentlich keinen Bock mehr mich für meinen 20" rechtfertigen zu müssen. Hab alle größen vorher probiert. Meine Frage hat sich generell darum gedreht ob hier schon jemand etwas in diese Richtung verändert hat. Dies wäre dann mal ein Anhaltspunkt gewessen. Also hab ich jetzt ein zu großes Fahrrad und werd deshalb niemals schnell und flowig den Trail runterkommen  Und zehn Jahre BMX Street/ Dirt haben mir einfach meine Fahrtechnik versaut


----------



## Peter-S (26. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal meine "Light-Enduro" Kiste wieder geknipst:  vorn / seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (26. Juli 2012)

> Es geht mir hier eigentlich auch gar nicht um's Durchschlagen, ich erhoff mir von nem etwas flacheren Steuerwinkel nur, dass das Rad z.B. über große Wurzeln oder Steine williger drüber rollt. Bisher hab ich oft das Gefühl, das Vorderrad würde da einfach dran hängen bleiben statt drüber zu rollen. Und das ist v.a. bei langsameren Geschwindigkeiten so.


Wenn du die Gabel weicher einstellst rollt das Rad besser drüber...
Aber ich merke schon...du willst eigentlich keine Tipps, sondern ne neue Gabel 



> So mal zu den letzten Dingen. Meine Fahrtechnik kommt nicht hinterher? Wie will das jemand beurteilen der noch nie mit mir auf nem Trail war?


Hat jemand deine Fahrtechnik beurteilt? Es ging eher darum das die Fahrtechnik eigentlich egal ist wenn man den Schwerpunkt nicht mehr runter bekommt. Wenn du natürlich wie vor 20 Jahren fährst, also Sattel oben, Arsch oben und hoffen das man heil unten ankommt, dann ist die Höhe des Oberrohrs eigentlich egal.



> Ich hab jetzt auch eigentlich keinen Bock mehr mich für meinen 20" rechtfertigen zu müssen.


Du musst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen. Wenn du aber fragst solltest du es aushalten wenn hier Leute ehrlich sagen was sie denken.
Damit du auch noch glücklich wirst hier die Antwort die du hören willst:
Ein wunderbares Rad hast du da, mach noch einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf, dann ist es ein richtiges Enduro.


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meine "Light-Enduro" Kiste wieder geknipst:  vorn / seite



Ersetzt doch fast schon den 3er BMW.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel weicher einstellst rollt das Rad besser drüber...
> Aber ich merke schon...du willst eigentlich keine Tipps, sondern ne neue Gabel


 
 Durchschaut, zumindest ein bisschen. Aber dass so'n Radl leichter wo drüber rollt, wenn die Gabel weicher ist, wusst ich tatsächlich nicht. Danke für den Tip! Dann sollt ich das vielleicht zumindest probieren bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach ner 36er mach... Aber "weicher" im Sinne von weniger Dämpfung oder weniger SAG??


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Juli 2012)

weniger SAG wird nicht weicher. also wenn dann mehr SAG und weniger Dämpfung oder halt erstmal nur weniger Dämpfung. 
Und der Lenkwinkel macht schon was aus... aber ob ein halbes Grad dir da weiterhilft bezweifel ich mal ganz stark.
Übrigens hilft schneller drüber fahrn wirklich ;-)


----------



## basti313 (26. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ersetzt doch fast schon den 3er BMW.


Das mit dem Ersatz klappt nicht so ganz. Habe ich schon probiert. Meine Frau fängt immer bei der gleichen Zahl zum meckern an...sobald ich 3 Fahrräder habe muss ich eines verkaufen und sobald ich 3 3er habe muss ich einen verkaufen. Ersatz lässt sie nicht gelten. 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Durchschaut, zumindest ein bisschen. Aber dass so'n Radl leichter wo drüber rollt, wenn die Gabel weicher ist, wusst ich tatsächlich nicht. Danke für den Tip! Dann sollt ich das vielleicht zumindest probieren bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach ner 36er mach... Aber "weicher" im Sinne von weniger Dämpfung oder weniger SAG??


Zuerst mal ist nur der SAG gemeint. 25% sehe ich als Minimum an, in der Regel sind eher 30% angebracht.
Die Dämpfung machst ruhig erstmal gut auf. Zugstufe einstellen ist bei Youtube schön erklärt.



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> weniger SAG wird nicht weicher. also wenn dann mehr SAG und weniger Dämpfung oder halt erstmal nur weniger Dämpfung.
> Und der Lenkwinkel macht schon was aus... aber ob ein halbes Grad dir da weiterhilft bezweifel ich mal ganz stark.
> Übrigens hilft schneller drüber fahrn wirklich ;-)


Ich glaube das das Thema Lenkwinkel komplett falsch verstanden wurde. Der flachere Lenkwinkel bringt beim langsamen Überfahren nur eines: Mehr Lenkkräfte...
Ich glaube nicht das ein flacherer Lenkwinkel das Problem löst.

Aber das kann man ja auch mal schön testen: Gabel runter (Talas) und nen Trail testen, danach Gabel rauf und testen und dann zum Vergleich nochmal die Gabel runter. Meine Talas verstellt um gute 2cm, das ist also mehr Änderung als der Einbau einer 160er Gabel.


----------



## KeepBiking (26. Juli 2012)

Problem oder normal?
Hallo Zusammen,
heute Abend ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Sitzstrebe auf der Bremsseite "wackelt", auf der Antriebseite jedoch fest ist.
Nehme ich meinen Bremssattel hinten in die Hand, kann ich damit schön die Strebe bewegen. Die Schrauben in dem Gelenk an der Kettenstrebe (Horst-Link?) sind zueinander fest angezogen, trotzdem kann ich diese Schrauben (Bolzen) in der Aufnahme sehr leicht drehen. Auf der Antriebsseite ist dieser Bolzen jedoch fest.
Beim genaueren hinsehen ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Lagerungen sich optisch ein wenig unterscheiden. Auf der Antriebsseite scheint etwas mehr Abstand zu sein, als auf der Bremsseite. Habe das mal versucht, auf Bildern fest zu halten.
Könntet ihr bitte mal nachsehen, ob das bei Euch genauso aussieht, bzw. ob Eure Sitzstrebe bremsseitig auch wackelt. Ich hatte das HR ausgebaut.



Danke für kurze Infos.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht warum, aber das mit den Bildern hochladen funzt bei mir nicht richtig. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
In meinem Album sind die Bilder unter Hinterbau zu sehen.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juli 2012)

Da darf nichts wackeln! 

So, wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, haben sich die Lager in den Aufnahmen verschoben. *Daher vorerst auf keinen Fall weiterfahren!*

Sofort dem Händler damit auf's Dach steigen! Ist ja fast schon ein Notfall.


----------



## Peter-S (27. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ersetzt doch fast schon den 3er BMW.



Ja, pimpen macht Laune


----------



## Achtzig (27. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das das Thema Lenkwinkel komplett falsch verstanden wurde. Der flachere Lenkwinkel bringt beim langsamen Überfahren nur eines: Mehr Lenkkräfte...
> Ich glaube nicht das ein flacherer Lenkwinkel das Problem löst.


 
Ich glaub, prinzipiell verstanden hab ich's schon. Es geht auch nicht wirklich um's drüberrollern, sondern um dieses wacklige Gefühl wenn's Vorderrad am Hindernis hängen bleibt. Wirklich helfen würde da wohl auch nur ein 29er, aber auf die Idee so was zu testen kam ich blöder Weise vor'm kauf nicht. Doof! Aber jetzt hätte ich halt gehofft, dass ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, der ja den Nachlauf erhöht, auch zur Stabilität beiträgt. Und das mit der längeren Gabel war da eigentlich eher ne Krücke. Ein anderer Steuersatz wär da schon auch interessant, bloß ne 36er wäre halt schon fein 

Bin auch mal gespannt, was mit KeepBikings Lagern passiert, vor allen die Ursache wär interessant! Dann wüssten wir schon mal, was wir nicht nachmachen sollen ;-) Toitoitoi beim Richten!!


----------



## KeepBiking (27. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Da darf nichts wackeln!
> 
> So, wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, haben sich die Lager in den Aufnahmen verschoben. *Daher vorerst auf keinen Fall weiterfahren!*
> 
> Sofort dem Händler damit auf's Dach steigen! Ist ja fast schon ein Notfall.



Na klasse!
Bei MHW gekauft, weil mein Cube- Händler im Ort (!) dasRad nicht mehr beschaffen konnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (27. Juli 2012)

> Ich glaub, prinzipiell verstanden hab ich's schon. Es geht auch nicht wirklich um's drüberrollern, sondern um dieses wacklige Gefühl wenn's Vorderrad am Hindernis hängen bleibt.


Genau das meinte ich. Dieses "wacklige Gefühl" nennt man auch "Lenkkräfte". Die erhöhen sich bei größerem Lenkwinkel, da einfach der Hebel länger wird.



> Aber jetzt hätte ich halt gehofft, dass ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, der ja den Nachlauf erhöht, auch zur Stabilität beiträgt.


Aber nur wenn das Rad schnell läuft.



> trotzdem kann ich diese Schrauben (Bolzen) in der Aufnahme sehr leicht drehen. Auf der Antriebsseite ist dieser Bolzen jedoch fest.


Das ist bei meinem Rad auch so. Allerdings ist da sonst alles fest.


----------



## KeepBiking (27. Juli 2012)

Also,
bei mir ist kein Rahmen verzogen.
Es wurden lediglich ein paar Unterlegscheiben bei der Montage vergessen.
Kann ja mal vorkommen.
Auf der Bremsseite am HorstLink 2 Stück, am HorstLink antriebsseitig 1 Stück und an der Sitzstrebe oben bremmseitig auch nur 1 Stück.
Die Scheiben bekomme ich zugeschickt und werde sie dann einbauen.
Schaut doch mal bei Euch nach, ob nicht auch irgendwelche Kleinteile vergessen wurden.
Bei extrem hoher Produktionsauslastung rutscht halt mal das ein oder andere durch. Wir werden uns ja nicht über Unterlegscheiben aufregen wollen.
Ein schönes Bike-Wochenende wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juli 2012)

Auf den photos sieht das aber heftiger aus.


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Juli 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Auf den photos sieht das aber heftiger aus.



Kurze Zwischeninfo:
Es fehlt keine einzige Scheibe. Die Lager sind seitlich verschoben. Hier kommt dieser Versatz her. Habe die Lager unten am Horst-Link wieder bündig gesetzt und oben ebenfalls gleichmäßig eingesetzt. Ich stelle Bilder ein, wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## FOBMTB (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo 150 Würfler! Ich bräuchte mal kurz einen Expertentipp.... Momentan stehe ich vor der Entscheidung entweder ein 2011 150 Race, das aktuelle 150 Race oder ein Cube Rabe 130 SE (Special Edition) zu erwerben. Die 150 Version ist ein "nice to have" und mit der 130 Variante wäre ich bestimmt ebenso ausreichend unterwegs...das muss ich gestehen! 

Die Ausstattungsunterschiede vom 150-iger BJ 2011 zu 2012 sind folgende (ich habe sie von einer der ersten Seiten hier im Thread): 

[FONT=&]Rahmen 2011: Fox Float RP23 BV 216mm lenght[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT=&]Rahmen 2012: Fox Factory Float RP23 BV XV 216x63 cm length[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]

[/FONT][FONT=&]Vorbau 2011: Syntace F149 Oversized[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT=&]Vorbau 2012: Syntace Megaforce2 Oversized[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]

[/FONT][FONT=&]Lenker 2011: Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT=&]Lenker 2012: Syntace Vector DH 318 Oversized[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]

[/FONT][FONT=&]Laufradsatz 2011: EASTON VICE wheelset (15mm/X12)[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT=&]Laufradsatz 2012: EASTON EXP500 wheelset 15QR / X12[/FONT][/COLOR]

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind die Ausstattungsunterschiede zu vernachlässigen - bitte sofort melden wenn dem nicht so ist!!!! Die Details zum Rabe 130 SE gibt es [URL="http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/CUBE-AMS-130-SE-2012"]hier![/URL] Der Preis vom 2011 150 und dem Rabe 130SE wären nahezu identisch. Das aktuelle 150 ist mir mit derzeit 2500 Talern eigentlich zu teuer. 

Die Möglichkeit beim 130 die Gabel auf 110/130/150 einzustellen finde ich recht gut. Beim 150 hat man da nur zwei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, richtig? 

Gibt es riesige Unterschiede beim 150 BJ 2011 bzw 2012? Würdet ihr beim gleichen Kurs dem Vorjahres 150 (vor dem 130SE) den Vortritt geben????


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch mal das Radon in Betracht ziehen.
Fahre zwar selbst ein Cube Race 2012, bin aber (leider) immer weniger davon überzeugt...


----------



## FOBMTB (28. Juli 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> .... bin aber (leider) immer weniger davon überzeugt...



Was gefällt dir nicht, wo liegen deine Bedenken?


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Juli 2012)

Gefallen tut mir das Rad super, ansonsten hätte ich es mir nicht gekauft.
Das Radon Slide bekommt immer sehr gute Beurteilungen und ist vom Preis.Leistung sehr gut.
Vielleicht erwarte ich einfach nur zuviel.
Ich muss mir vielleicht erst noch bewusst werden, dass ich hier kein hochpreisiges Bike erworben habe, sondern lediglich einen Massenartikel, der teilweise in D produziert wird...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1040834

Hier mit 36er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juli 2012)

FOBMTB schrieb:


> Hallo 150 Würfler! Ich bräuchte mal kurz einen Expertentipp.... Momentan stehe ich vor der Entscheidung entweder ein 2011 150 Race, das aktuelle 150 Race oder ein Cube Rabe 130 SE (Special Edition) zu erwerben. Die 150 Version ist ein "nice to have" und mit der 130 Variante wäre ich bestimmt ebenso ausreichend unterwegs...das muss ich gestehen!
> 
> Die Ausstattungsunterschiede vom 150-iger BJ 2011 zu 2012 sind folgende (ich habe sie von einer der ersten Seiten hier im Thread):
> 
> ...



Die Laufräder beim Rabe SE sind megaschwer, von zweifelhafter Qualität und bei diesen Kaufpreis absolut inakzeptabel!


----------



## yin (30. Juli 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand an einem AMS 150 (2012) erfolgreich ein 48er Blatt (statt 42) montiert?
(Aktuelle 3/10 XT Gruppe)


----------



## Achtzig (30. Juli 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1040834
> Hier mit 36er.


 
Und hat sich der Umbau gelohnt?

Grüße
Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. Juli 2012)

@Achtzig: Ja auf jeden Fall!! Die Gabel ist viel steifer und steckt noch mal mehr weg. Das Actionteam fährt ja schon länger damit rum.


----------



## Vincy (30. Juli 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand an einem AMS 150 (2012) erfolgreich ein 48er Blatt (statt 42) montiert?
> (Aktuelle 3/10 XT Gruppe)


 
Ist da nicht möglich, da Direct Mount nur bis max 44Z.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Juli 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand an einem AMS 150 (2012) erfolgreich ein 48er Blatt (statt 42) montiert?
> ...


Lernt erstmal treten, ein 48er-Blatt ist absolut unnötig, wenn man sich eine maximale TF von über 100 aneignet.
Ich habe am Stadtflitzer ne Trekkingkurbel und brauche selbst da das große Blatt fast nie. Die 36 Zähne vom mittleren Blatt reichen selbst da meist - außer es geht mal längere Strecken gerade bergab.

Oder willst du bei 60 Sachen im Wurzeltrail noch mittreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (30. Juli 2012)

Hätte ein 2012er 150 AMS SL (so mit Kashima Fox Federelmenten und Reverb) in 20" zu verkaufen.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## yin (31. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Lernt erstmal treten, ein 48er-Blatt ist absolut unnötig, wenn man sich eine maximale TF von über 100 aneignet.
> Ich habe am Stadtflitzer ne Trekkingkurbel und brauche selbst da das große Blatt fast nie. Die 36 Zähne vom mittleren Blatt reichen selbst da meist - außer es geht mal längere Strecken gerade bergab.
> 
> Oder willst du bei 60 Sachen im Wurzeltrail noch mittreten?



Das ist mein Kampfbike in MUC & wird auch mal langstecke Ebene gefahren 
& Warum soll ich mich mit ner 100derter Tretfrequenz ausbrennen wenn ich nur Tempo halten will?
Ich versuche mein Glück mal mit nem 46ger, die könnte ganz knapp draufpassen.


----------



## KeepBiking (31. Juli 2012)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Hätte ein 2012er 150 AMS SL (so mit Kashima Fox Federelmenten und Reverb) in 20" zu verkaufen.
> Jemand Interesse?



Warum verkaufst Du die Kiste???


----------



## look585 (31. Juli 2012)

Servus,

bin das 150 SL im Zillertal testgefahren und wollte es eigentlich haben es ist aber ausverkauft. Mein Händler hat noch ein 150 Race in Plastik das kostet etwas mehr aber hat kein Kashima.
Bin das Rad nur mit Kashima gefahren so daß ich den Vergleich nicht habe und das andere kann ich leider nicht so intensiv im Glände testen da es ein Verkaufs und kein Testrad ist.
Hat jmd von euch das Rad mal mit und mal ohne Kashima getestet und kann mir sagen ob das Ansprechverhalten so viel besser ist?


----------



## yin (1. August 2012)

Mein AMS 150 (Kashima etc.) soll eigentlich der würdige Nachfolger meine Cube Stereo CM 2008 (Hintere Dämpfung getuned auf RP23 200mm/155mm, also wie AMS/Fritzz, vorne Talas X 110/130/150) werden.
Die Absenkung der neuen AMS Talas könnte ruhig tiefer gehen, aber naja ok. 
Mal abspecken dann sinkt auch der Schwerpunkt 
Ehrlich - vielleicht läuft es etwas geschmeidiger, aber es ist fast neu und das wird wohl eher an den neuen Buchsen, Lagern, Dichtungen etc. liegen. Immerhin haben die Stereo Dämpfer seit ca. 1 Jahr keine Wartung mehr gehabt und dafür ist der Unterschied minimal. Was wirklich einen Riesenunterschied macht ist die neue XT 2012 3/10 Schaltung, die extrem knackig und präzise funktioniert.
Also Kashima == naja, nice to have aber das Geld kann man besser investieren.
Aber sieht natürlich klasse aus, Auge fährt ja auch mit 

Achso: Cube / Carbon: Guuut testen. Wenns irgendwie knackt oder Lackfehler hat - zurückgeben! Ich hatte das Stereo HPC 2012 zum Test, hat mir nicht getaugt (knacken und sehr plastikmäßiger Look und null Harmonie mit dem RP23 BV, war bretthart) & spürbar leichter wars auch nicht.

Insgesamt übrigends erschreckend wie gering doch der Unterschied ist nach 4 Jahren Bike Evolution ist.
Gefühlt ist das AMS 150 zwar schneller, aber das liegt IMO am Trick mit den 42T Blättern (5% Untersetzung vs. 44 der Classic XT), das Zeiteisen sagt nur minimale Vorteile.
Ich würde mir momentan nichts zum Neupreis nehmen, eher ein ca. 2 Jahre altes Gebrauchtes mit Top Ausstattung.


----------



## look585 (1. August 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Also Kashima == naja, nice to have aber das Geld kann man besser investieren.
> Aber sieht natürlich klasse aus, Auge fährt ja auch mit
> 
> Achso: Cube / Carbon: Guuut testen. Wenns irgendwie knackt oder Lackfehler hat - zurückgeben! Ich hatte das Stereo HPC zum test, hat mir nicht getaugt (knacken und sehr plastikmäßiger Look und null Harmonie mit dem RP23 BV) & spürbar leichter wars auch nicht.



Ein Plasik Cube habe ich schon bei dem ist auch Gewicht ein Thema beim AM dann eher nicht.

Hätte es halt gerne in Alu gehabt aber das gibt es halt nicht mehr. Das SL währe mit Kashima billger gewesen als das Carbon.
Ausserdem will ich schlauchlos (UST-Felge Tubeless Ready) weswegen nochmal der Aufpreis für andere Laufräder dazukommt. Daher war ich auf das SL so scharf. Will auf alle Fälle eine Felgo ohne Löcher da ich dann den Stress mit dem Band nicht habe.


----------



## yin (1. August 2012)

Mit paar Tricks kannst doch fast jede Felge schlauchlos fahren!
Vielleicht hast Glück und kannst noch eins gebraucht bekommen. Ich nehme an Du suchst das schöne blaue? 

http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-150-sl

Möglicherweise tut sich die Tage am Gebrauchtmarkt ordentlich was, warte mal bis Mitte August die Bike Expo Cube News rauskommen. Gibt ja genug Junkies die immer das neueste brauchen und ihre Perlen verhökern ..


----------



## MB1846PS (1. August 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Jetzt gehts bald ab in die Berge 
habe jetzt nur noch das kleine Problem, das mir meine hände immer wieder mal einschlafen, 
habe jetzt schonmal über die Ergon griffe nach gedacht, aber die darf man laut ergon ja nicht auf einem Carbon lenker fahren.
Kann man denn Lenker etwas anheben, so das ich vielleicht etwas aufrechter sitze???
oder macht da ein nach oben gebogener Lenker mehr sinn ???


----------



## KeepBiking (1. August 2012)

Hi Du alter Trucker,
schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen.
Falls Du die Ergon Griffe mal testen möchtest, sag' Bescheid, ich habe hier noch ein paar neue rumliegen. Wenn Du diese mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehst, sollte auch nichts passieren. Du hast ja auch bei den Cube-Griffen Schrauben dran.
Wegen der Sitzposition spreche doch mal mit Deinem Händler. Er soll Dir vorab vielleicht mal einen steileren Vorbau montieren. Ich habe mir einen Lenker mit 40 mm "Rise" gegönnt. Den Truvativ Holzfeller. Seitdem sitze ich perfekt.
Meine Hände schliefen übrigens wegen den Handschuhen ein. Die waren zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger ein klein wenig zu eng. Hatte ich garnicht so bemerkt. Deswegen hatte ich mir die Ergon gekauft...


----------



## MB1846PS (1. August 2012)

Hey Keepbiking 

danke mal für deine antwort 
Na wenn man doch zufrieden ist was soll man dann groß schreiben 
Na dann werde ich meinem Händler mal weiter auf den Allerwertesten gehen 
Bei mir ist es schon so das ich einen unheimlichen druck in den Handflächen habe deswegen dachte ich ja dran ein klein wenig höcher zu kommen um diese Zu entlasten.
Was hat denn dein lenker gekostet, bekommt man da beim händler in der regel bomben preise weil das rad schon so teuer war ???
welche Griffe hast du denn zu hause liegen und was sollen die kosten inclusive versand.
was hast du für handschuhe ??? mit viel gel polster ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (1. August 2012)

Hi,
der Lenker kostete mich nen Fuffi. Handschuhe sind von Pearl Izumi mit Gel. Mir hat es aber anscheinend eine Ader oder ein Nerv abgedrückt bzw. ein wenig abgeschnürt. Die Ergons kannste für 25 inkl. Fracht haben. Hatte sie 3mal gefahren. Sind die ohne Hörnchen.


----------



## MB1846PS (1. August 2012)

Hi schade des die Ergon nicht mit hörnchen sind weil hörnchen wollte ich eh mal ran machen 
Meinst du es bringt denn nichts mit spacern zu arbeiten ??so heißt das doch oder 
aber ich werde ich meinen händler noch mal nerven damit


----------



## Niederbayer (1. August 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst Du die Kiste???



Kauf mir fast jedes Jahr ein neues Bike und kann die alten natürlich nicht alle behalten.
Unterm Strich ist das 150 SL für mich das beste Bike was ich je gefahren bin. Wie gesagt - gemessen an meinen Ansprüchen. Hatte letztes Jahr das 150er Race und es war das erstemal, dass ich mir das gleiche Bike zweimal gekauft habe. Kashima und Reverb ist das Sahnehäubchen im Vergleich zum Race Modell. 
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen das Bike mit anderen zu vergleichen (z.B. beim Bikefestifal in Riva oder Willingen). Ich bin mir sicher Ihr kommt zum selben Schluß.

Nächstes Jahr wird es dann wohl ein 27,5er Bike werden - mal schaun.


----------



## look585 (1. August 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Mit paar Tricks kannst doch fast jede Felge schlauchlos fahren!
> Vielleicht hast Glück und kannst noch eins gebraucht bekommen. Ich nehme an Du suchst das schöne blaue?
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/full/pro/ams-150-sl
> ...



Ich möchte aber nicht mit Tricks schlauchlos fahren sondern stressfrei und mit den Dichtbändern ist daß ein potetieller Problemfall. UST war absolut stressfrei bin dann am Leichtbau-Hardteil wegen 400g Gewichtsersparnis auf Tubless Ready mit UST Felge gegangen.
Das möchte ich auch beim AM.

Das blaugraue ist zwar hübsch aber mir gehts eher um die Ausstattung. Die Reverb will ich auf alle Fälle und bei allen anderen Rädern müsste ich die noch draufrechnen (260E)und eine sortenreine XT wollte ich auch. Kashima war dann ein nettes Addon, zumal es in der Preisklasse einmalig ist.


----------



## Bucky2k (2. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich mich eigentlich darauf eingeschossen habe, das letzte verfügbare Radon Slide 7.0 ohne Rabatt zu erwerben, kam mir ein Angebot des AMS150 Race um gleichen Preis ins Haus (2000). Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht, denn ich habe gleich zugeschlagen...

Nur fehlt mit nun die so sehnlichst erwartete Vario-Sattelstütze, welche ich nun noch vor Urlaubsantritt an das in den kommenden Tagen gelieferte Bike zu bauen. 

Welche ist als Remote zu bevorzugen? Die RS Reverb oder die Crankbrothers Kronolog? Wenn ja, welche der zahlreichen Versionen benötige ich (Hebel L oder R, 100 oder 125mm, Gesamtlänge, etc? 

Daten: AMS 150 Race, 18" Rahmen, 178cm und 85-86cm Schrittlänge

Vielen Dank!


----------



## oliver13007 (2. August 2012)

ich habe die vario von xlc mit 100mm
20" rahmen...schau mal mein video oder die fotos


----------



## KeepBiking (2. August 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> ich habe die vario von xlc mit 100mm
> 20" rahmen...schau mal mein video oder die fotos



Ich.hab die Reverb mit dem Hebel rechts. Die Leitung habe ich "durch" den Dämpfer gezogen. Bilder sind unter Fotos zu sehen.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## look585 (2. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Welche ist als Remote zu bevorzugen? Die RS Reverb oder die Crankbrothers Kronolog?



Die Reverb ist überragend an ihr gefällt mir die Stufenlosigkeit. Die Bedinenung war problemfrei und die kräfte gering.
Die CB bin ich noch nie gefahren, sie soll auch stufenlos sein. Der Vorteil ist das der Zug unten anschlägt dadurch verlierst Du aber einige ca. Absenktiefe.
Die Größe würde ich erst auswählen wenn ich das Bike habe bzw. beim Händler beides als Paket kaufen.


----------



## oliver13007 (3. August 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Ich.hab die Reverb mit dem Hebel rechts. Die Leitung habe ich "durch" den Dämpfer gezogen. Bilder sind unter Fotos zu sehen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.



Ich habe mich für die XLC entschieden, weil ich nicht noch eine Leitung verlegen wollte. Der Hebel unterm Sattel funktioniert bestens. Die XLC ist auch stufenlos verstellbar und für kleines Geld zu haben...habe 99 bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yin (3. August 2012)

look585 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber nicht mit Tricks schlauchlos fahren sondern stressfrei und mit den Dichtbändern ist daß ein potetieller Problemfall. UST war absolut stressfrei bin dann am Leichtbau-Hardteil wegen 400g Gewichtsersparnis auf Tubless Ready mit UST Felge gegangen.
> Das möchte ich auch beim AM.
> 
> Das blaugraue ist zwar hübsch aber mir gehts eher um die Ausstattung. Die Reverb will ich auf alle Fälle und bei allen anderen Rädern müsste ich die noch draufrechnen (260E)und eine sortenreine XT wollte ich auch. Kashima war dann ein nettes Addon, zumal es in der Preisklasse einmalig ist.



Pass bei der Reverb auf und montiere den Remote-Hebel möglichst geschützt, am besten Unterhhalb des Lenkers. Der ist blitzschnell abgebrochen, da reichts schon wenn Du mal aus Versehen mit dem Daumen Quer drückst.
Oder mal nicht dran denkst und Das Bike umdrehst - Zack, ab. Und dann gleich 50 EUR Teilekosten zum reparieren!


----------



## Bucky2k (3. August 2012)

Na dann warte ich erstmal bis das Bike da ist, die Post mal wieder... Immer wenn man drauf wartet werden die Pakete tagelang durch Deutschland kutschiert...


----------



## look585 (3. August 2012)

Habe heute das 150 SL ohne Kashima getestet. Der Unterschied ist wirklich marginal. Daher ists das HPC geworden da ich das nach Möglichekeit beim Fachhändler vor Ort kaufen wollte.



yin schrieb:


> Pass bei der Reverb auf und montiere den Remote-Hebel möglichst geschützt, am besten Unterhhalb des Lenkers. Der ist blitzschnell abgebrochen, da reichts schon wenn Du mal aus Versehen mit dem Daumen Quer drückst.
> Oder mal nicht dran denkst und Das Bike umdrehst - Zack, ab. Und dann gleich 50 EUR Teilekosten zum reparieren!



Danke für den Tipp, ich wollte die ohnehin nach Links montieren da ich beim Hardtail das Remote Lockout, welches ich bei jedem Antritt nutze, auch links habe.
Muss morgen ohnehin mal das Cockpit sortieren.

Was haben die anderen 150er eigentlich als Kettenschutz. Gibt es da einen kurzen von Cube der passt? Habe mir jetzt einen aus einem alten Reifen gebaut.


----------



## oliver13007 (4. August 2012)

Du kannst den von Cube nehmen...es gibt einen für Fullys.


----------



## Witzke (4. August 2012)

Ich hab den auch am AMS130, allerdings hab ich mich etwas gequält, den vernünftig so um die Strebe zu wickeln, dass der Klettverschluss ordentlich hält (und nicht sichtbar auf der Innenseite ist). Ich find den fast zu knapp bemessen - oder mit 4 Händen geht's leichter, ist auch möglich...


----------



## oliver13007 (4. August 2012)

ja das stimmt, das ist ne fummelei...die sind sehr knapp bemessen...aber mit 4 händen gehts auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (4. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß hat Cube noch gar keinen gut passenden Kettenstrebenschutz für AMS 130 und AMS 150...
Der verfügbare Schutz ist für die alten AMS 125 bei denen der Schaltzug oben rum geführt wurde.
Man kann den Schutz aber gut anpassen indem man das Klettband an den Stellen an denen die Halter für den Schaltzug sind ausschneidet.


----------



## look585 (6. August 2012)

Der ultimative Leichtbautip

Servus 150er,

mir ist zum Glück recht schnell aufgefallen daß Cube aus Spargründen eine Deore Kasette verbaut hat. Was ich bei einem Rad dieser Preisklasse das als komplett XT Die ist ca. 150g schwerer als eine XT.

Wenn man die Deore unbenutzt beim Händler lässt bekommt man die XT für ca. 25E Aufpreis.


----------



## akisu (6. August 2012)

trifft nicht für jedes 150er zu. es gibt auch modelle mit xt kasette 

was für eins hast du denn?


----------



## Niederbayer (6. August 2012)

look585 schrieb:


> Der ultimative Leichtbautip
> 
> habe die Hans Dampf gegen 2.2er X-King Racesport getauscht.
> Die Felge mit FRM Dichtband und Ventilen auf schlauchlos umgerüstet.
> ...


----------



## basti313 (6. August 2012)

> mir ist zum Glück recht schnell aufgefallen daß Cube aus Spargründen eine Deore Kasette verbaut hat. Was ich bei einem Rad dieser Preisklasse das als komplett XT Die ist ca. 150g schwerer als eine XT.


Räusper...sind nur 70g...



> Wenn man die Deore unbenutzt beim Händler lässt bekommt man die XT für ca. 25E Aufpreis.


Der Preisunterschied zwischen Deore und XT Kassette ist aber eigentlich nur 20Euro. 



> trifft nicht für jedes 150er zu. es gibt auch modelle mit xt kasette


Hmmm...bei den 2012ern aus Alu ist glaube ich durch die Bank Deore verbaut.



> habe die Hans Dampf gegen 2.2er X-King Racesport getauscht.


Es gibt immer einen leichteren


----------



## chelli (6. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Hmmm...bei den 2012ern aus Alu ist glaube ich durch die Bank Deore verbaut.



Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das in Akisus 150SL die XT-Kasette drin ist, ich bin bei meinem 130SL aber auch mit der Deore-Kasette unterwegs, die vermutlich vor Beginn der nächsten Saison der XT-Kasette weichen muss.


----------



## akisu (6. August 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das in Akisus 150SL die XT-Kasette drin ist, ich bin bei meinem 130SL aber auch mit der Deore-Kasette unterwegs, die vermutlich vor Beginn der nächsten Saison der XT-Kasette weichen muss.


dann übernehme ich die restlichen 5% 

es steht cs m771-10 dran


----------



## look585 (6. August 2012)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> habe die Hans Dampf gegen 2.2er X-King Racesport getauscht.



Sowas fahre ich auf dem Leichbauhardtail (2,25er RoRo Tubeless Ready auf UST Felge)

Am AM will ich mehr Grip vor allen Dingen im Schlamm. Die Nobby Nic die standardmäßig drauf waren habe ich direkt beim Händler gegen Fat Alberts getauscht.
Kommt aber immer darauf an ob es dein einziges MTB ist und was du fährst. Ich nehme das AM nur fürs grobe für alles andere das Hardtail.


Niederbayer schrieb:


> Die Felge mit FRM Dichtband und Ventilen auf schlauchlos umgerüstet.



Kannst Du mir mal bitte einen Link posten welches ich da benötige. Auf dem Hardtail fahre ich ja UST. Klasse währe ja auch welche Ventile. Meine Shimano Ventile haben unten eine ser angepasstes Profil. Ausserdem sind sie nicht teilbar. Milch habe ich noch genug daher wollte ich keine notubes Set kaufen.


----------



## look585 (6. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Räusper...sind nur 70g...






basti313 schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen Deore und XT Kassette ist aber eigentlich nur 20Euro.


Mein Händler hat noch 5 Euro abgezogen weil der Mechaniker die reinigen musste, war aber froh daß er Sie zurückgommen hatte.
[/quote]



basti313 schrieb:


> Hmmm...bei den 2012ern aus Alu ist glaube ich durch die Bank Deore verbaut.


Hab das HPC Race. Und an dem Rad woanders 70 Gramm sparen ohne Funktionsverlust ist wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Niederbayer (7. August 2012)

look585 schrieb:


> Sowas fahre ich auf dem Leichbauhardtail (2,25er RoRo Tubeless Ready auf UST Felge)
> 
> Am AM will ich mehr Grip vor allen Dingen im Schlamm. Die Nobby Nic die standardmäßig drauf waren habe ich direkt beim Händler gegen Fat Alberts getauscht.
> Kommt aber immer darauf an ob es dein einziges MTB ist und was du fährst. Ich nehme das AM nur fürs grobe für alles andere das Hardtail.
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Tape-Tubeless-Felgenband---Auslaufmodell.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sventil-UST-franzoesisch---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (7. August 2012)

@Niederbayer:
Beim DT Radsatz? Ich finde der ist für 2nur" Dichtband einfach zu tief.
Ich habe versucht das DT Tubeless Kit auf meinen Easton LRS zu bauen, aber das füllt so viel Raum auf das man den Mantel nicht mehr drauf bekommt.


----------



## Niederbayer (8. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> @Niederbayer:
> Beim DT Radsatz? Ich finde der ist für 2nur" Dichtband einfach zu tief.
> Ich habe versucht das DT Tubeless Kit auf meinen Easton LRS zu bauen, aber das füllt so viel Raum auf das man den Mantel nicht mehr drauf bekommt.



Bei mir hat es prima funktioniert.
Habe das FRM-Band schon auf vielen verschiedenen Felgen verwendet - bisher hat es immer funktioniert.
Bei machen Felgen ist das Ventilloch recht groß, so dass das FRM-Ventil nicht richtig abgedichtet hat. In diesem Fall einfach einen kleinen O-Ring (Durchmesser wie Ventil) drüber und schon funktioniert auch das.


----------



## Bucky2k (9. August 2012)

Gestern durfte ich mein AMS 150 Race in Empfang nehmen, bin aber nach Umstieg vom Cube Reaction HT echt erschrocken von der Lenkerbreite und gedrungenen Sitzposition. Ggf. gewöhne ich mich ja daran, habe aber das Gefühl für ein Alpentagestour einen kurzen Lenker mit längerem Vorbau zu benötigen. Was ist denn eine sinnvolle Lenkerbreite / Vorbaulänge für einen 178 Menschen auf 18zoll Bike? 

Gruss Bucky


----------



## firebean (9. August 2012)

Ich würde bei der Lenkerbreite auf 740 mm tippen.


----------



## Bucky2k (9. August 2012)

Als Idealmaß? Der jetzige ist ja ein 740 (oder gar 780?)... Gewöhnt man sich etwa an so ein Geweih? Heute Abend müsste ich das Rad das erste Mal im Gelände ausführen können.


----------



## Sentilo (9. August 2012)

@ Bucky, das ging mir genauso.

An meinem 18er war ein 780er Lenker und 80er Vorbau drangedengelt. Nach einigen Gewöhnungsversuchen hab ich abgerüstet auf 700/100. Das passt mir jetzt viel besser, aber ich nutz das 150er auch nur als Alpensänfte mit Federwegsplus.


----------



## Bucky2k (9. August 2012)

Lenker absägen oder hat das Nachteile gegenüber einem regulären 700er? Verrätst du mir deine Wahl für den Vorbau und ggf deine Größe und Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Sentilo (9. August 2012)

Rahmengröße etc. wie bei Dir.

Hab die originalen Syntace-Teile gegen besser passende Syntace-Teile getauscht.

Mein Händler hat immer eine Kiste voller Tauschteile da; viele Kunden haben ja ihre eigenen Vorlieben hinsichtlich Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite. Beim Neurad wird dann einfach 1:1 getauscht, der Umbau ist ja 'ne Sache von Minuten.


----------



## basti313 (9. August 2012)

> Was ist denn eine sinnvolle Lenkerbreite / Vorbaulänge für einen 178 Menschen auf 18zoll Bike?


Was ist denn für ein Vorbau dran? Mein 110er oder 105er ist mir eher zu lang.
Ich bin grad am überlegen auf nen 80er Vorbau zu wecheln und ne 800er Flatbar dran zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (9. August 2012)

Nen sehr kurzer Megaforce 2, Maß nehme ich heute Abend


----------



## Achtzig (10. August 2012)

Bei mir (20" ) is der Megaforce 2 in 80mm drauf. Gibt also noch einiges kürzeres...


----------



## Bucky2k (10. August 2012)

Bei mir ist es ein 70er (18")... Werde zunächst den Lenker moderat kürzen von 780mm auf 740mm und mal schauen wie es ist...


----------



## Bucky2k (10. August 2012)

Mal was anderes, gestern habe ich die Gabel nach Cube Tabelle auf 80psi gepumpt. SAG passt auch, aber man kann die Gabel ja schon manuell bzw. beim herumhüpfen am Bürgersteig bis auf verbleibende 8mm Standrohrlänge zusammenstauchen. Sind die Fox Gabeln so weich? 
Meine Reba Team am Hardtail war bei Solldruck deutlich progressiver, da war nicht daran zu denken die Gabel im Stand/bei Schritttempo mehr als 75% einzufedern.

Bucky


----------



## basti313 (10. August 2012)

Wenn ich mich drauf lümmel bekomme ich meine Gabel auch fast runter. Die Tabelle ist aber auch nur eine Krücke. Fahr einfach nen knackigen Trail bei dem ordentliche Schläge auf die Gabel kommen. Wenn sie da den maximalen Federweg nutzt leg 5psi drauf und fahr noch mal. Nutzt sie ihn nicht geh 5psi runter.


----------



## Bucky2k (10. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ein 70er (18")... Werde zunächst den Lenker moderat kürzen von 780mm auf 740mm und mal schauen wie es ist...



Als geeigneten Ersatz für den Megaforce2 70mm identifiziere ich bei Syntace nun entweder den Superforce in 90 oder 105mm oder den F109 in 90/100mm

Gibt es Gründe für den einen oder anderen oder reine Geschmackssache?

Wie finde ich heraus ob 90, 100 oder gar 110mm ideal sind? Den Lenker würde ich nach erster Schätzung von 780 auf 710-740 kastrieren, das werde ich aber noch mit verschobenen Griffen herausfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (11. August 2012)

Suche ein AMS 150 Race in 18 Zoll, wo hast du deins fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ gekauft?


----------



## Bucky2k (11. August 2012)

Privat/Auktion


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Räusper...sind nur 70g... Der Preisunterschied zwischen Deore und XT Kassette ist aber eigentlich nur 20Euro.



Deore sollte die HG-62-10 sein, so eine liegt gerade fast neu vor mir, von Freundins Radon demontiert. Das Teil wiegt 460 (!) Gramm in der üblichen 11-36 Variante. Eine XT in gleicher Variante wiegt knapp 340 Gramm. Da ist schon etwas Potential.


----------



## CelticTiger (11. August 2012)

Da gerade von Deore und XT die Rede ist: Ist Euch auch schon mal aufgefallen, daß die XT im Gegesatz zur Deore sehr schwergängig beim Hochschalten ist. Meine 9fach Deore ist dagegen, was den Kraftaufwand betrifft, eher mit einer SRAM XO vergleichbar.


----------



## KeepBiking (13. August 2012)

pistenbrenner schrieb:


> Suche ein AMS 150 Race in 18 Zoll, wo hast du deins für 2000  gekauft?



Schade, ich hätte eins in 20" für Dich...


----------



## KeepBiking (13. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Da gerade von Deore und XT die Rede ist: Ist Euch auch schon mal aufgefallen, daß die XT im Gegesatz zur Deore sehr schwergängig beim Hochschalten ist. Meine 9fach Deore ist dagegen, was den Kraftaufwand betrifft, eher mit einer SRAM XO vergleichbar.



Im Moment fahre ich ja mein ca. 12 Jahre altes Univega. Hier ist eine 9fach XT drauf. So ein schöner massiver Silberling hinten. Mich erstaunt jedesmal die Exaktheit und die Schnelligkeit beim Schalten. Die neue 10fach XT schaltet definitiv nicht so schnell wie dieses alte Schaltwerk!


----------



## pistenbrenner (13. August 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Schade, ich hätte eins in 20" für Dich...


 
20" passt leider nicht, fahre seit 3 Jahren das AMS 125 R1 Mag in
18". 150 Race habe ich in beiden Größen in Willingen gefahren. das 20er
passt definitiv nicht.
Aber Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Sentilo (14. August 2012)

Kannst meins haben. 18er Race. Schick 'ne PN.


----------



## Bucky2k (14. August 2012)

Grr, könnt mich schon wieder in den Hintern beissen, obwohl gerade noch gut gegangen.

Gestern erste Ausfahrt mit dem AMS 150, danach ein paar Änderungen.

Lenker etwas drehen, Griffe 20mm nach innen jeweils (von 780 auf 740mm, da mir die Breite vom Feeling zwar zusagt, aber meine Handgelenke so schief stehen, dass das nicht gut sein kann), Hebel etwas steiler nach unten...

Dann kippt mir das Rad halb um, der Lenker dreht ein und zack - 5mm Kratzer im Oberrohr - der Bremsgriff schlägt auf...

Mit wieder erhöhter 760mm Lenkerbreite und Griffe so weit erträglich nach oben habe ich 4mm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Hebeln. Was kann man denn da machen? Muss nun ein längerer/steilerer Vorbau her oder wie? Denke schon das ich den Lenker über kurz oder lang in Richtung 720-740mm haben möchte, da schlagen die Griffe dann aber unausweichlich ans Oberrohr...

Möchte ungern wie bei meinem vorigen Rad mit zwei Dellen im Oberrohr nach dem ersten Sturz herumfahren. Wie viel Luft sollte man min. zwischen Oberrohr und Hebeln haben (ist ja im Falle des Sturzes alles etwas flexibel und kommt dann auch bei 4mm Luft schnell mal daran)?

Gruß

Bucky (der alles Neue immer schon am ersten Tag nen bissel vermackt ;-)


----------



## Vincy (14. August 2012)

Kannst da einen anderen Steuersatz nehmen, mit Anschlagbegrenzer. Gibt es von Acros. http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER....html?XTCsid=647617bab9794ccc705000494d853fb8
Vielleicht passt auch noch ein schmaler Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ansonsten ein anderer Riser-Lenker mit höherem Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (15. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Grr, könnt mich schon wieder in den Hintern beissen, obwohl gerade noch gut gegangen.
> 
> Dann kippt mir das Rad halb um, der Lenker dreht ein und zack - 5mm Kratzer im Oberrohr - der Bremsgriff schlägt auf...
> 
> ...



1. Bremsgriff nur so weit festziehen, dass sie sich bei Berührung, mit was auch immer, leicht verdrehen lassen 

2. Rahmenschutzpatch oder anderen Aufkleber an der betreffenden Stelle anbringen (s. Foto).


----------



## Peter-S (15. August 2012)

Cube AMS 150 Race am Passso di Forcola 2760m 






Und die passende Abfahrt sieht so aus 





Das [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ-Qqyf21ls&feature=player_detailpage"]Btta Forcola and Pedenolo      - YouTube[/nomedia] vermittelt noch ein wenig besser die "Situation" ...


----------



## Bucky2k (15. August 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> 1. Bremsgriff nur so weit festziehen, dass sie sich bei Berührung, mit was auch immer, leicht verdrehen lassen
> 
> 2. Rahmenschutzpatch oder anderen Aufkleber an der betreffenden Stelle anbringen (s. Foto).




Hmm, kann man das wirklich so hinnehmen? Ganz geheuer ist mir die Sache nicht... 

Hat das SL platz zum Rohr? Wenn ja, wie viel und welche Vorbaulänge/Lenkerbreite ist verbaut?


----------



## CelticTiger (15. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man das wirklich so hinnehmen? Ganz geheuer ist mir die Sache nicht...
> 
> Hat das SL platz zum Rohr? Wenn ja, wie viel und welche Vorbaulänge/Lenkerbreite ist verbaut?



Na klar, das geht ohne Probleme. Da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.  Carbon-Bremshebeln handhabt man das immer so, da sie ansonsten bei starrer Fixierung bei einem Sturz schnell abbrechen können.
Ich habe meine Hebel auch nur gerade so fixiert, daß sie sich noch drehen lassen.


----------



## Vincy (15. August 2012)

Jetzt ist mein AMS 150 SHPC Custom auch fahrbereit.







http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ams150cn8q7j.jpg


----------



## Bucky2k (15. August 2012)

Habe mein "Problem" mit den Hebeln am Oberrohr lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen. 

ZunÃ¤chst einen F149 90mm anstelle des Megaforce2 70mm testweise angebracht: Platz genug - aber der Megaforce macht ja schon ein wenig mehr her...

Im Anschluss dann einen 5mm Spacer zu -,90â¬ gekauft und den Vorbau hÃ¶her gesetzt (Resteinstecktiefe genÃ¼gt laut Syntace noch): Platz genug (komischerweise nicht nur 5 sondern gleich 10mm+ gewonnen, habe wohl in Trigonometrie nicht aufgepasst... Naja, wo auch immer der Platz herkommt, auch mit auf von 780 auf 740 verkÃ¼rztem Lenker und gut eingestellten Bremshebeln nun 4mm Platz zum Oberrohr und in meiner Sitzposition spÃ¼re ich die 5mm Spacer nicht...

Sicher hÃ¤tten die nur leicht angezogenen Bremshebel auch evtl. Dellen vorgebeugt, aber so ist es mir lieber. Die Griffe habe ich zwecks Vermeidung von Sturzdefekten trotzdem nur leicht angezogen.


Jetzt kann es los gehen, am Samstag auf Richtung Alpen/Gardasee


----------



## yin (16. August 2012)

So, 46ger Kettenblatt ist drinnen 
Habe den Shifter ganz bis 100% geht-nicht-mehr nach oben geschoben, 46er montiert, Umwerfer drückt aber etwas gegen die Zähne, passt also doch nicht. Dachte ich.
Frust.
Dann - Zufall - festgestellt daß bei Drehung der Kurbel der Umwerfer da doch irgendwie drübergeht und das ganz geschmeidig!
Das System hat sich mittlerweile eingespielt, Schaltung Mitte -> 46 läuft stabil wenn auch nicht ganz so geschmeidig wie beim Sprung auf 42.
Allerdings muß man sehr sehr genau einstellen.
Die Kette habe ich gelassen sie sie ist, d.h. man kann die - unsinnige - Kombination 46 auf hinten größtes Ritzel nicht schalten. Macht aber nichts.
Leichtes Schleifen am Käfig tritt auf bei vorne kleinstes Blatt und die beiden kleinsten ritzel hinten, was aber ebenfalls unnötige Kombinationen sind.
Aber dafür ist das Teil jetzt der personifizierte Alptraum der Münchner RR Fraktion


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. August 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Aber dafür ist das Teil jetzt der personifizierte Alptraum der Münchner RR Fraktion



Komisch, bei uns sind keine RR auf Waldwegen und trails unterwegs... naja andere Länder andere T... äh Sitten.


----------



## oliver13007 (17. August 2012)

So...nun habe ich meine 150er ein paar Monate und schon fängt das knacken in den Lager an. Hat jemand eine Anleitung um das Problem selber in den Griff zu bekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (17. August 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So...nun habe ich meine 150er ein paar Monate und schon fängt das knacken in den Lager an. Hat jemand eine Anleitung um das Problem selber in den Griff zu bekommen??



Besser den Händler damit ansprechen. Sollte er relativieren oder beschwichtigen ("Das ist normal!") hast Du ja dank unserem Forum genug Argumente bei der Hand, Deinen Dealer zu "überzeugen", das nervtötende Knacken schnell zu beseitigen. 
Wenn dann nichts bringt und Du keine Zeit und/oder Nerven hast, den Händler mit hartnäckigen Anfragen zu einem Einlenken zu bewegen, kannst Du es ja immer noch selbst machen. Nur mußt Du dann damit rechnen, daß, wenn Dein Werken Spuren hinterläßt, Cube, bzw. Dein Händler jede weitere Gewährleistung für Deinen Rahmen in Zukunft ablehnt.


----------



## yin (17. August 2012)

Ganz sicher daß es die Lager sind, kontest Du das Geräusch genau lokalisieren?
Knacken sind gerne mal Tretlager, Alles rund um Sattelklemme/Sattelstütze, Vorbau und vor allem auch (Klick)pedale. Und auch Leitungen die ganz banal an den Rahmen schlagen. Da kannst mal überall lockern & ordentlich WD40 drauf ud wieder festbomben.
Wenns aber wirklich die Lager sind auf keinen Fall mit WD40 ölen (das spült das Lager aus und verharzt später)!


----------



## yin (17. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Komisch, bei uns sind keine RR auf Waldwegen und trails unterwegs... naja andere Länder andere T... äh Sitten.



Naja, wohn halt nicht so ganz direkt im Urwald ..


----------



## akisu (17. August 2012)

meins hat direkt nach der zweiten ausfahrt angefangen geräusche zu machen. kam aber eindeutig vom tretlager. hab das beim händler bei einer kostenlosen ersten durchsicht nochmal schön einfetten lassen und seitdem isses ruhig


----------



## CelticTiger (17. August 2012)

Leute, geht mit diesem WD 40 vorsichtig um! Wie User Yin bereits bemerkte, richtet es an allen Lagern mittelfristig nur Schäden an. Im Notfall kann man es noch bei schwer lösbaren Verbindungen verwenden, aber das war's dann auch schon.
Ich benutze es ausschließlich nur für die Gelenke an Umwerfer und Schaltarm.


----------



## oliver13007 (17. August 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Ganz sicher daß es die Lager sind, kontest Du das Geräusch genau lokalisieren?
> Knacken sind gerne mal Tretlager, Alles rund um Sattelklemme/Sattelstütze, Vorbau und vor allem auch (Klick)pedale. Und auch Leitungen die ganz banal an den Rahmen schlagen.)!


Es kommt aus dem Tretlagerbereich...tritt auch nur auf wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete...Pedale kann ich ausschließen, die habe ich schon gewechselt, aber an die Lager will ich nicht selber dran, habe kein Drehmomentschlüssel für die Schrauben...ich lasse es mal von meinem Händler kontrollieren, habe ja noch die Erstinspektion kostenlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. August 2012)

Einen Drehmomentschlüssel solltest dir aber unbedingt besorgen, ist unabdingbar für Selbstschrauber!


----------



## oliver13007 (17. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einen Drehmomentschlüssel solltest dir aber unbedingt besorgen, ist unabdingbar für Selbstschrauber!



Das stimmt...nach fest kommt meistens ab


----------



## look585 (17. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine sinnvolle Lenkerbreite / Vorbaulänge für einen 178 Menschen auf 18zoll Bike?



Bin auch 178 allerdings "Sitzriese". Der Originallenker ist 178 ich habe ihn jetzt jeweils um 2cm kürzen lassen das fühlt sich schon viel besser an. Würde mich in kleinen Schritten vortasten.

Ansonsten habe ich die XT-Shifter auf ISPEC (Matchmaker) umgerüstet dadurch kann man den Reveb Bedienknopf deutlich an der Hand positionieren.

Vom Händler habe ich mir auch die Schraube an der Syntace Superlock noch etwas kürzen lassen. Die schaute bei mir hinten ca. 2mm über die Mutter hinaus. An dem Stück ist die Hydraulikleitung der Reverb manchmal hängen geblieben. Wollte Vermeinden das die Leitung Schäden nimmt.


----------



## Bucky2k (17. August 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, werde mir den Shifter auch mal anschauen. Meine Griffe habe ich auch um 2cm jeweils nach innen gesetzt und werde das jetzt mal testen (740mm). Ich musste allerdings einen 5mm Spacer unter den Vorbau setzen um das Oberrohr zu schützen. 
Die Reverb klemmt leider wenn ich die Scape Klemme auch nur leicht schliesse, da rutscht/dreht sich der Sattel sogar noch. Nur ein verdrehen der Scape UK 90 Grad erlaubt eine Sattelklemmung wo er einigermaßen hält, die Stütze aber noch ausfährt. TIPPS?


----------



## Bucky2k (18. August 2012)

> Ansonsten habe ich die XT-Shifter auf ISPEC (Matchmaker) umgerüstet dadurch kann man den Reveb Bedienknopf deutlich an der Hand positionieren.



Wie passt den das mit der Formula One zusammen oder hast Du nicht das AMS 150 Race?


----------



## look585 (19. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Wie passt den das mit der Formula One zusammen oder hast Du nicht das AMS 150 Race?



Hab das (Super HPC) Race das ist komplett XT.


----------



## look585 (19. August 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> .
> Die Reverb klemmt leider wenn ich die Scape Klemme auch nur leicht schliesse, da rutscht/dreht sich der Sattel sogar noch. Nur ein verdrehen der Scape UK 90 Grad erlaubt eine Sattelklemmung wo er einigermaßen hält, die Stütze aber noch ausfährt. TIPPS?



Das würde ich zum Händler geben und reklamieren lassen. Eventuell musst Du auch mal in der Anleitugn bzw. auf der Stütze lesen bis wohin Du die einklemmen darfst. Wie gesagt ich habe kurze Beine bei mir ist das Standrohr der Reverb knapp überhalb der Sattelschelle.


----------



## Bucky2k (19. August 2012)

Ich glaube an der Reverb liegt es nicht, das Sattelrohr ist nur wie bei fast allen AMS 150 schlecht ausgerieben und klemmt nur vorn und links/rechts neben dem Einschnitt (sichtbar an den Schleifspuren) Mit der 90grad gedrehten Schelle geht es ganz gut, ggf lasse ich das Rohr mal neu ausreiben.


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einen Drehmomentschlüssel solltest dir aber unbedingt besorgen, ist unabdingbar für Selbstschrauber!



Man muss auch damit umgehen können.


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

Ich brauche alle Infos zu den neuen AMS 150.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. August 2012)

*Cube AMS 150 Series 2013* http://www.cube.eu/full/


*AMS 150 SHPC SLT *





*AMS 150 SHPC SL *





*AMS 150 SHPC Race*








*AMS 150 SL*





*AMS 150 Race*





*AMS 150 Pro*


----------



## Achtzig (23. August 2012)

Also ich denk ja immernoch jedes Mal wenn ich's sehe: Schon ne Schnitte! Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass ich mir in 2013 wohl eher ein Stereo gekauft hätte...


----------



## Caeso (25. August 2012)

Juhu, wollt nur mal kund tun, dass ich ab Montag ein Cube AMS 150 Race 2012 mein eigen nenne. Heute probegefahren und wollt gar nicht mehr aufhören  Geiles Teil, einfach ein geiles Teil  Krieg das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht 

Gerald


----------



## look585 (25. August 2012)

Wenn Du es Montag abholst dann lass Dir am besten gleich die Kasette gegen die XT wechseln. Wenn Die Deore Kasette neu ist sollte das nur 20E Aufpreis kosten.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. September 2012)

Das Alte mit Hänger.



Ich habe noch Achsen!!!


----------



## Bucky2k (4. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir das neue 2013er AMS 150 Race zu nun 2599 statt 2499 so anschaue, bin ich garnicht unglücklich erst spät vor ein paar Wochen ein 2012er Race gekauft zu haben. Täuscht das oder sind die Komponenten allesamt nen bissel nach unten gerückt trotz Aufpreis?


----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder sind die Komponenten allesamt nen bissel nach unten gerückt trotz Aufpreis?


 
Täuscht nicht, Umwerfer und Kurbel sind jetzt SLX, Dämpfer sind auch andere da weis ich aber nicht ob die schlechter, besser oder gleichwertig sind.

Gerald


----------



## oliver13007 (5. September 2012)

Caeso schrieb:


> Täuscht nicht, Umwerfer und Kurbel sind jetzt SLX, Dämpfer sind auch andere da weis ich aber nicht ob die schlechter, besser oder gleichwertig sind.
> 
> Gerald



Ich will nicht "klug*******rn" aber Kurbel ist XT...die Shifter sind SLX 

Schwer zu sagen bei der neuen CTD Technik an dem Dämpfer und Federgabel. Neuheiten sind immer was teurer!

Bleibt die Frage offen, ob der DT Swiss LRS im Vergleich zu dem Easton aus 2012 besser ist?!

Was mir ein Rätsel ist, sind die Lackierungen die für mich keinen Sinn ergeben. Das Hanzz in der Einsteigerversion ist so lackiert wie das Topmodell des TWO15 

Ach: schwerer ist es auch geworden...ganze 200g


----------



## Bucky2k (5. September 2012)

War das 2012er Race mit 12,7 kg angegeben?

Immerhin ist der Lenker nun ein moderater 750er, meinen habe ich auch von 780 auf 750 gebracht, das war einfach zu breit für Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (5. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> War das 2012er Race mit 12,7 kg angegeben?



Ja


----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht "klug*******rn" aber Kurbel ist XT...die Shifter sind SLX


 
Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht  Egal, ich hab beim Händler vor Ort sein letztes 2012er günstig abgegriffen, daher passt das.

Gerald


----------



## akisu (5. September 2012)

su auf den ersten blick: das sl war 2012 mit 12,5 kg (12,9 kg 2013) ausgewiesen, hat 200 euro weniger gekostet und hatte fox dämpfer mit kashima coat. ach ja und es war blau


----------



## Bucky2k (5. September 2012)

Habe gerade mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut: Gleitlager schwergängig, aber noch ok. Parallel dazu das ebenfalls erst 8 Tagestouren alte Stage 6.0 meiner Freundin zerlegt - der Fox-Dämpfer komplett fest und nach austreiben des festen Bolzens gesehen das dieser schon tief zerfressen ist... Alles gefettet wieder montiert und Anfrage für zwei Sätze an Huber Bushings rausgehauen... Was denkt sich Fox dabei?


----------



## Bucky2k (12. September 2012)

So viel Glück habe ich mit dem neuen Bike bisher ja nicht (nicht Cube`s Schuld) und somit ist heute meine Nachgerüstete Reverb 2012 schon wieder in Rekla gegangen (Luftverlust). Nun komme ich nicht umhin mir die Stealth bzw. Stützen mit unten angeschlagenem Zug/Schlauch anzuschauen. 

Hat jemand schon ein Loch in seinen Rahmen gebohrt oder gar eine Auskunft Cubes erhalten, wo denn dieses gebohrt werden kann/sollte?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2012)

Am besten ist es da im "Knotenblech" am Unterrohr, wo die Schaltzuganschläge sind.
Dass du dann die Garantie dadurch verlierst, ist dir hoffentlich bewusst. Cube wird dir da mit Sicherheit keine Erlaubnis geben. 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ams-150-race_d-6ysuh5.jpg
So in etwa, wie bei Scott.



 




Der Trust2k hat es so bei seinem AMS 130 gemacht. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9412997&postcount=24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (12. September 2012)

Danke! Muss nochmal schauen ob ich die 130â¬ extra zur normalen berappe... GroÃartig gestÃ¶rt hat der Zug da auch nicht, nun ab und an mit der Wippe in Konflikt gekommen.

Platz zwischen Sattelrohr und Unterrohr am Tretlager vorbei mÃ¼sste beim AMS 150 sein?


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2012)

Bei der Aluversion ist da ein Freiraum im Tretlagergehäuse, bei der Carbonversion allerdings nicht.


----------



## Peter-S (13. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> So viel Glück habe ich mit dem neuen Bike bisher ja nicht (nicht Cube`s Schuld) und somit ist heute meine Nachgerüstete Reverb 2012 schon wieder in Rekla gegangen (Luftverlust). Nun komme ich nicht umhin mir die Stealth bzw. Stützen mit unten angeschlagenem Zug/Schlauch anzuschauen.
> 
> Hat jemand schon ein Loch in seinen Rahmen gebohrt oder gar eine Auskunft Cubes erhalten, wo denn dieses gebohrt werden kann/sollte?
> 
> ...



Kauf dir eine Kind Shock LEV  Perfekte Funktion und Zugabgang unten.


----------



## KeepBiking (13. September 2012)

Der "Zugabgang unten" erfordert doch, dass er irgendwo durch den Rahmen muß, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Bei den beiden Schaltzügen, die aus dem Rohr kommen, sollte im Kunststoff noch etwas Platz sein für eine Leitung. Da leidet auch die Stabilität nicht.


----------



## Vincy (13. September 2012)

Muß man dann schon ein Loch bohren. An der Stelle ist es auch nicht so kritisch. Die Leitung kann man nicht knicken. 
Oben im Steuerkopfbereich gibt es leider keine Ausgangsmöglichkeit. Da müßte man dann einen Schaltzug anders verlegen..


----------



## Hechtl (18. September 2012)

Servus miteinander,
trenne mich von meinem Cube AMS 150 SL (2012), da ich unter anderem wegen Hausbau nicht mehr wirklich viel zum Fahren komme, und mein Bike viel zu genial ist, nur im Keller zu stehen.

hier der Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/39339-cube-ams-150-sl-2012

Fazit zu dem Bike: geniales Fahrwerk, sehr sportlich, bergab aber ebenfalls richtig gut...

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## pistenbrenner (21. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich jetzt nach langem Suchen und dank meines freundlichen .. endlich ein 150 Race 2012 mein eigen nenne, habe ich eine Frage zur Haltbarkeit der anodisierten Rahmen. Ist es notwendig am Unterrohr Steinschlagschutzfolien anzubringen oder geht´s auch ohne?
Danke schon mal für die vielen Tips - werde als erstes die Huber Bushings am Dämpfer einbauen.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. September 2012)

Glückwunsch und allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt! 

Zwar oxidieren Kratzer in schwarz eloxierten Rahmen und fallen daher nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr so auf, aber dennoch wird die Oberfläche dadurch beschädigt. 
Schutzfolien sind also auch hier empfehlenswert.


----------



## Hechtl (23. September 2012)

eine Folie ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Bekommst du aber auch im KFZ-Bereich zB vom ATU (3M Folien)
Bei meinem war die Folie am Unterrohr gleich mit drauf

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## Bucky2k (23. September 2012)

Gibts ja garnicht... Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gewundert warum meine Bremsgeber die Schrauben nicht diagonal gegenüberliegend haben, wie bei allen mir bekannten 2012er Formula The One. Heute hab ich mich mal bequemt den Schriftzug zu lesen, die Geber sind Formula R, nur der Bremssattel ist ein The One. Schummelt hier Cube (AMS 150 Race) oder hat der Verkäufer herumgetauscht?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (23. September 2012)

Nur "R" oder "R1"?
Cube mixt gerne Komponenten wild durcheinander. Bei einigen Bikes wurde z.B. eine Kombination aus R1 (Geber) und RX (Sattel) angeschraubt. Das nannte sich dann R1X oder RX1.
Auch bei den DT Swiss OEM Laufradsätzen geht es wild zu. So kam der XPR 1600 mit zig verschiedenen Komponentenkonfigurationen daher. Von DT 370, DT 340/350, dann noch eine Kombination aus DT 340 und 240s (selten) bis hin zu DT 240s war alleine bei den Naben alles möglich. Dann konnte schon mal bei den Schnellspannerversionen im VR eine 370 schnurren, im Hinterrad mit X12 war hingegen eine 340/350. Wiederum andere (wenn auch seltene) Versionen hatten vorne ein 240s und hinten den Zwitter aus 340 und 240s. 
Man scheint bei Cube wohl das einzubauen, was gerade in Reichweite des Schraubers ist.


----------



## Bucky2k (23. September 2012)

Am Geber/Bremshebel steht nur ein R. Der Geber hat lediglich Griffweitenverstellung, keine Druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## CelticTiger (23. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Am Geber/Bremshebel steht nur ein R. Der Geber hat lediglich Griffweitenverstellung, keine Druckpunktverstellung.



Dann scheint das wieder eine neue Variante zu sein.  Frag mal Vincy, der ist in Sachen Cube immer bestens informiert.

Die Druckpunktverstellung nennt sich FCS und kostet als NachrÃ¼stkit â¬ 35.- - pro Geber wohlgemerkt .  Vorher sollte man aber besser bei Cube oder Formula nachfragen, ob das FCS-Kit mit dem Cube-GewÃ¤chs kompatibel ist. Zudem sind fÃ¼r die Formulas R1, RX, The One ab Modellreihe 2012 wieder andere FCS-Versionen erforderlich, als die bisherigen.
Du siehst, das Chaos hat Methode.


----------



## Bucky2k (23. September 2012)

Hehe... Die Geber funktionieren ja, ich bin an sich zufrieden. Würde nur gern wissen ob alle AMS 150 Race 2012 so ausgeliefert wurden...


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2012)

Ist eine OEM-Version. Bei einigen Magura MT Modellen ist es auch so. Wird so auch von einigen anderen Bike-Herstellern (zB Rotwild, Canyon) angeboten.


----------



## pistenbrenner (23. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Gibts ja garnicht... Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gewundert warum meine Bremsgeber die Schrauben nicht diagonal gegenüberliegend haben, wie bei allen mir bekannten 2012er Formula The One. Heute hab ich mich mal bequemt den Schriftzug zu lesen, die Geber sind Formula R, nur der Bremssattel ist ein The One. Schummelt hier Cube (AMS 150 Race) oder hat der Verkäufer herumgetauscht?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bucky


 Nix geschummelt, das ist die "The One FR". Wenn du mal genau hinschaust ist vor dem großen R das Formula Logo, also ein kleines f.
Hab auch erst gedacht das ist ne Mogelpackung


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2012)

2011 gab es von Formula auch eine The One FR. http://www.formula-italy.com/en/support-downloads
Das 2012er Modell ist aber damit nicht identisch! 2012 wurden bei Formula alle Modelle überarbeitet. Da passen teilweise die Teile der älteren Modelljahre nicht.


----------



## Bucky2k (23. September 2012)

Aso, das bringt Licht ins Dunkel... Wie gesagt, funktioieren tut die Bremse gut ;-) War nur wichtig zu wissen für meine Pläne die XT Shifter an die Bremsenschelle zu bekommen (Mixmaster)


----------



## pistenbrenner (24. September 2012)

Die Schellen sind auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder verändert worden, habe bei mir die SRAM X0 Shifter montiert mit Mixmaster - hatte am AMS 130 die R1 Mag mit Matchmaker montiert, die waren viel filigraner.
FCS wollte ich auch nachrüsten, habe ich mir angeschaut, müsste eigentlich passen  - falls jemand mehr zum FCS weiss bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (24. September 2012)

FCS ist beim Modell 2011 und 2012 unterschiedlich. Die 2012 Version passt nicht bei den älteren Modellen.


----------



## basti313 (24. September 2012)

Und es sollte die Frage gestellt werden was FCS überhaupt bringen soll


----------



## oliver13007 (26. September 2012)

Ich verkaufe meine AMS 150 Race 2012 falls jemand Interesse hat??

Hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/46418-cube-ams-150-race-2012


----------



## KeepBiking (26. September 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe meine AMS 150 Race 2012 falls jemand Interesse hat??
> 
> Hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/46418-cube-ams-150-race-2012



Warum verkaufst Du das Teil?


----------



## Bucky2k (26. September 2012)

Hab gerade kurzerhand ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk eingebaut, bin mal gespannt wie sehr es das Kettenschlagen verringert und ob eine Kettenführung nun überflüssig ist. Macht aber zunächst einen guten Eindruck ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (26. September 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hab gerade kurzerhand ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk eingebaut, bin mal gespannt wie sehr es das Kettenschlagen verringert und ob eine Kettenführung nun überflüssig ist. Macht aber zunächst einen guten Eindruck ;-)




Bitte Testbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (27. September 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst Du das Teil?



Brauche ein bisschen mehr Federweg  Ich habe noch mein HT für Touren und würde jetzt gerne so um die 170-190mm haben
Orientiere mich da so Richtung Hanzz oder das neue Stereo 650B mit 160mm


----------



## Hechtl (27. September 2012)

meines steht nun in Ebay zur Auktion


----------



## oliver13007 (27. September 2012)

Hechtl schrieb:


> meines steht nun in Ebay zur Auktion


Das lohn nicht...die Gebühren/Provision bei Ebay sind absolute Abzocke  (Provision: 9% vom VK-Preis...max 45 Euro) un der Preis den Du dafür bekommst ist bestimmt nicht gut. Ich schätze mal so an 2000 Euro. Lieber Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder hier im Forum. Musst Du verkaufen oder warum Ebay?? 45Euro Prov. musste ja auch noch abziehen


----------



## Bucky2k (27. September 2012)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sorgsam beschrieben ist eBay immer noch die beste Variante den größten Kundenkreis zu erreichen. Die erzielten Preise sind auf dem selben Niveau wie im Basar. Die Gebühren sind saftig, aber nirgends kann ich ein Bike in so kurzer Zeit an dem Mann bringen. Ebay Kleinanzeigen hingegen habe ich noch nie ein ernstgemeintes Angebot auf meine Inserate bekommen, nur haufenweise blabla und spam.


----------



## Hechtl (27. September 2012)

ja ich stimme Bucky2k zu. Ebay ist definitv eine Möglichkeit, viele Interessenten zu erreichen. 

Aber mal schauen. Normalerweise müsste das Bike ja relativ begehrt sein, da es ja schon seit geraumer Zeit ausverkauft ist und der Nachfolger teurer und nicht mehr so hochwertig ausgestattet ist.


----------



## basti313 (27. September 2012)

> Ich schätze mal so an 2000 Euro.


Also etwa den Preis den das Rad mit 20% Vorbestellungsrabatt oder am Ende der Saison neu gekostet hat...naja...viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bucky2k (27. September 2012)

Ich habe 2050 im August bezahlt, neu aber ohne Garantie/Gewährleistung. Ich würde zu dieser Zeit 1800-1900euro tippen bei 500km


----------



## CelticTiger (27. September 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst Du das Teil?



Der echte Biker ist nach spätestens 12 Monaten mit seiner "veralteten" Kiste *immer* unzufrieden.


----------



## Bucky2k (27. September 2012)

Habs erst nen Monat und bin bereits fleissig am Umrüsten


----------



## basti313 (2. Oktober 2012)

> Der echte Biker ist nach spätestens 12 Monaten mit seiner "veralteten" Kiste immer unzufrieden.


Heute habe ich auch mal wieder die Bestätigung bekommen warum...
Steuersatz ließ sich nicht mehr drehen. Unteres Lager ist am verrotten...die Dichtung unten scheint echt super zu sein, das Steuerrohr ist wie zubetoniert mit Dreck.

In dem Zuge habe ich gleich den (ersten) jährlichen Ölwechsel an der Gabel gemacht. Ist echt super wie die bei Fox die Gabeln befüllen. Auf der Talas Seite waren noch genau drei Tropfen Öl drin, auf der Dämpfungsseite 10ml.
Aber bei der Garantie rumpissen sobald nur ein Kratzer in der Gabel ist...Saftladen...



> Aber mal schauen. Normalerweise müsste das Bike ja relativ begehrt sein, da es ja schon seit geraumer Zeit ausverkauft ist und der Nachfolger teurer und nicht mehr so hochwertig ausgestattet ist.


Warum sollte es? Ich verstehe nicht wie man einem Altrad nachtrauern kann...die neuen Radon 150er sind der Hammer und die gibts ab 2000Euro NEU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (2. Oktober 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auch mal wieder die Bestätigung bekommen warum...
> Steuersatz ließ sich nicht mehr drehen. Unteres Lager ist am verrotten...die Dichtung unten scheint echt super zu sein, das Steuerrohr ist wie zubetoniert mit Dreck.
> 
> In dem Zuge habe ich gleich den (ersten) jährlichen Ölwechsel an der Gabel gemacht. Ist echt super wie die bei Fox die Gabeln befüllen. Auf der Talas Seite waren noch genau drei Tropfen Öl drin, auf der Dämpfungsseite 10ml.
> ...




Das Problem mit den "ausgetrockneten" Gabeln scheint bei Fox chronisch zu sein. Als meine 2011er Talas 32 von Toxo' inkusive neuen SKF-Dichtungen zurück kam, war das Ansprechverhalten unter aller Sau. Dies änderte sich auch nicht rund 500km weiter, nach denen die Dichtungen eingefahren sein sollten. Habe dann, ohne das Casting groß zu öffnen, einfach mal 2x10ml Green Oil mit einer Nadel an den Staubabstreifern vorbei injiziert und das Bike eine Nacht auf den Kopf gestellt. Am nächten Tag war meine Talas nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen: Feinfühlig wie eine Van! 
Was die Kulanz betrifft, kann ich mich über den Service bei Toxo' nicht beklagen. Aber bei dem großen Service sollte dennoch nicht mit Öl gespart werden. Das Thema überhöhte Ölmenge zur Schmierung der Standrohre  ist natürlich auch meistens ein Kompromiss aus Komfort und Performance. Aber die paar Milimeter Einbuße beim Nennfederweg ist mir die Feinfühligkeit meiner Talas wert.


----------



## Bucky2k (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei meiner Reba Team bin ich über Jahre gut damit gefahren, das Öl in den Standrohren regelmäßig zu erneuern und die Dämpferkartusche, die ja in sich geschlossen ist, zufrieden zu lassen. Dazu dann noch ein bissel Öl in die Luftkammern (zwei bei der Reba) durch Ausdrehen des Schraderventils. Reicht das bei der Talas 32 auch? Habe eigentlich keine Lust das Ding zum Service zu schicken (Garantieverlust egal). Was sind die sinvollen Aktionen am Dämpfer?

Von der RS Reba habe ich noch über 0,5 l WT15 ÖL, kann ich das bei FOX für Lower Legs, Luftkammer sowie Dämpfer nutzen?


----------



## basti313 (3. Oktober 2012)

Solange die Dämpfung und die Talas Einheit ok ist mache ich da auch nichts dran. Die Ölreste in meiner Gbel hatten schon Schlieren, also Wasser. Das passiert beim Dämpfungsöl ja nicht.
Das vorhandene Öl kannst bestimmt für die Lower Legs nutzen. Allerdings unter Garantieverlust (sofern noch vorhanden). Für die Dämpfung würde ich es nicht nutzen wegen der anderen Viskosität. Luftkammer bekommt das dicke blaue Zeug.

Hauptproblem sind aber die Crush Washer. Keine Ahnung wo man die einzeln her bekommt. Bei den SKF Ringen sind sie dabei, aber bei nem einfachen Ölwechsel braucht man sie ja auch.


----------



## Bucky2k (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Reba waren die auch beim zweiten Mal dicht, ansonsten ne weiche Aluscheibe. 

Wieso steht bei Fox eigentlich ne Füllmenge für Fox Fluid für die negativkammer, wo ist denn die versteckt?


----------



## oliver13007 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hechtl schrieb:


> ja ich stimme Bucky2k zu. Ebay ist definitv eine Möglichkeit, viele Interessenten zu erreichen.
> 
> Aber mal schauen. Normalerweise müsste das Bike ja relativ begehrt sein, da es ja schon seit geraumer Zeit ausverkauft ist und der Nachfolger teurer und nicht mehr so hochwertig ausgestattet ist.



2100 Euro finde ich für das 150 Sl zu wenig, zumal es hier für 2300 angeboten wurde. Ebay erreicht zwar viele, aber biten tun nur 2 und dann gehts nicht gut weg...2100 minus 50 Euro Gebühren/Provision

Finde ich zu wenig für das SL...da hätte ich lieber gewartet bis Du den richtigen hier oder bei Kleinanzeigen findest  Aber Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Bucky2k (6. Oktober 2012)

Ging es um ein SL? Ich war irgendwie bei Race, dazu noch Schaden im Unterrohr...


----------



## oliver13007 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Ging es um ein SL? Ich war irgendwie bei Race, dazu noch Schaden im Unterrohr...



Ne das Race ist meins mit der Delle im Unterrohr...das würde für 1800 weggehen  das SL mit Kashima nur für 300 mehr wäre mir zu wenig...aber wenn man nicht warten kann muss man das halt bei Ebay in Kauf nehmen  ich hätte es nicht für unter 2400 verkauft.


----------



## basti313 (7. Oktober 2012)

Für 2700Euro gibts das Rad noch immer neu und wie oben geschrieben kann man bei Radon ein gleichwertiges Rad für 2000Euro auch neu kaufen.
Ihr habt interessante Preisvorstellungen für eure gebrauchten Räder...



> Bei der Reba waren die auch beim zweiten Mal dicht, ansonsten ne weiche Aluscheibe.


Das ist halt schon a bissl pfuschig. Ich hätte das gerne so wie es gehört.


----------



## Bucky2k (7. Oktober 2012)

Weiche Aluscheibe ist nicht pfuschig, sondern z.B. bei der Reba original. Es muss halt Öldicht sein, mehr nicht. Man konnte auch mit Dichtungsmaterial arbeiten.

Ich bin mir noch immer sicher, dass es um ein Race ging, schaut nochmal ein/zwei Seiten zuvor. Zwar hat sich einer mit der Verkaufsankündigung seines SL dazwischen gemogelt, die Preisabschätzung/-forderung galt einem Race oder nicht? Egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (7. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr das eigentlich auch das beim bremsen vorne die Gabel anfängt ein wenig zu schwingen ( füllt sich fast an wie beim Pkw ABS )
ich vermute mal das kommt vom reifen Profil 
aber ich mache mir dennoch ein wenig sorgen um die haltbarkeit ?!?!
Habe das 150 sl mit der kashima gabel


----------



## basti313 (7. Oktober 2012)

> Weiche Aluscheibe ist nicht pfuschig, sondern z.B. bei der Reba original. Es muss halt Öldicht sein, mehr nicht. Man konnte auch mit Dichtungsmaterial arbeiten.


Warum verwendet dann Fox eigentlich auf der einen Seite Kunststoff und auf der anderen Alu? Das kostet die ja auch Geld da unterschiedliche Spielereien einzubauen..."einfach so" gibt es im Maschinenbau selten und solange mir nicht klar ist warum die das machen würde ich nur ungern davon weg gehen.
Ist übrigens interessant wie die Kunststoff Scheibe bei einem definierten Drehmoment plötzlich "platzt" und dichtet.



> Habt ihr das eigentlich auch das beim bremsen vorne die Gabel anfängt ein wenig zu schwingen ( füllt sich fast an wie beim Pkw ABS )


Die Gabel sollte stabil genug sein. Von deiner Erzählung her würde auf Spiel im Steuersatz und ne gewaltig rubbelnde Bremse tippen.


----------



## Bucky2k (7. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir die Fox noch nicht genau angesehen, kann natürlich sein, dass die dort Gründe sehen warum es so sein muss. 

Das Aufschwingen der Gabel beim Bremsen kann bei bestimmten Situationen auftreten (feuchte Beläge, etc, etc.). Wenn es immer ist würde ich auf Fehlersuche gehen, Steuerlager als erstes Einstellen


----------



## Nico_G (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich mir das AMS 150 Race 2012 kaufen soll oder ein Radon Slide AM 8.0 2013...
Welches würdet ihr vorziehen? Wäre mein erstes MTB das was taugt, habe deswegen kaum/gar keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, habe mich jedoch schon viel über die Komponenten informiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Cube eigentlich besser ausgestattet ist, jedoch gefällt mir die Geometrie des Radon besser, schaut etwas verspielter aus, jedoch nur mein Gefühl, habe wie gesagt nicht wirklich Ahnung 

Einsatzgebiet wäre eine Alpenüberquerung, die wir von der Schule aus planen und durchführen und sonst würde ich gerne eher abfahrtsorientiert fahren, eher viel technisches.

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten 

Nico


----------



## Bucky2k (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich direkt in die verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze verliebt, die ich beim Race fÃ¼r 210â¬ nachrÃ¼sten musste. Beim Radon schon dabei. Mehr fÃ¼rs Geld bietet meiner Meinung nach das Radon, das Cube ist halt etwas schicker mit innenliegenden ZÃ¼gen, etc. Bei Kauf nach Listenpreis mit 2710â¬ Cube vs. 2000â¬ Radon wÃ¼rde ich letzteres nehmen.

Vom Fahrverhalten kann ich nix sagen, das Race jedenfall fÃ¤hrt sich 1A ohne Wippneigung.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Oktober 2012)

also fox braucht keiner, ne reverb oder ähnliches schon eher.
das cube war meiner meinung nach eher racelastig.
das alte radon hat mir auch schon gut gefallen, das neue gefällt mir bis aufs design echt gut.

hab mich dann gegen beides und für das propain headline entschieden.
ist stabiler und mehr auf spass beim abfahren ausgelegt.
Stabile breite felgen und ein stabiler rahmen, das ist fur mich mehr all mountain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico_G (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Ich würde dann eher zum Radon tendieren, jedoch soll Sun Rungle bzgl der Haltbarkeit in letzter Zeit eher viele Probleme gehabt haben. Was haltet ihr von denen, schlechter/besser/gleichwertig wie die Easton Haven des AMS 150 Race? Und was haltet ihr von der Formula RC Tune im Vergleich mit der The One? Ist die RC Tune die RX bloß unter anderem Namen? 

Danke 

Nico


----------



## edik. (13. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

gestern ist mein AMS 150 Race bei mir angekommen. Heute ist mir bei der ersten Testfahrt aufgefallen das die Talas ziemlich einsackt. Für mein empfinden viel zu viel. Bin davor RS Lyrik RC2DH und Fox 36 Van RC2 Fit gefahren.

Ich habe wie von Fox empfohlen 75psi bei 74kg reingepumpt.
Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfarhungen gemacht? Wieviel psi/bar pumpt ihr rein?


Gruß

edik


*edit://* _Fox Factory 32 Talas FIT RLC 120/150mm, Lockout, 15mm axle, tapered_


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Oktober 2012)

wievielten SAG St es denn mit dem druck?
geht erstmal messen und dann reden wir weiter


----------



## basti313 (13. Oktober 2012)

"Gefühlt" sind 5cm Sag schon sau viel. Da hilft nur nachmessen. Oder einfach auf den Trail gehen und testen ob es zu oft durch schlägt.


----------



## edik. (14. Oktober 2012)

Fehler gefunden. Low Speed Druckstufe war komplett auf.


----------



## FelixB (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre seit August ein AMS150 pro.
Auf dem Rad sind noch die Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance drauf, 
welche aber jetzt bei dem feuchten Wetter kaum noch Grip haben.

Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt vornen nen Conti Baron bcc in 2,3" und hinten entweder den Rubber Queen oder den Mountain King II in 2,4" und auch mit der Black Chili Gummimischung drauf zu machen.

Fährt die Reifen jemand auf dem AMS und kann was dazu sagen?
Und wo unterscheiden sich die Eigenschaften des MKII zur Rubber Queen?

Fahre recht viel auf feuchten bis matschigen Waldböden mit feuchten sehr rutschigen Wurzeln, gerade dort hat der Hans Dampf bei mir immer versagt.


----------



## Bucky2k (22. Oktober 2012)

Für deinen Einsatzzweck fand ich die Panaracer Cinder 1A. Habe aber nicht viele Vergleichsmodelle unterm Hintern gehabt. Die Cinder sind den Nobby Nics jedenfalls um Welten überlegen, rubbeln bei Straßenbetrieb aber auch fix runter


----------



## FelixB (22. Oktober 2012)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Für deinen Einsatzzweck fand ich die Panaracer Cinder 1A. Habe aber nicht viele Vergleichsmodelle unterm Hintern gehabt. Die Cinder sind den Nobby Nics jedenfalls um Welten überlegen, rubbeln bei Straßenbetrieb aber auch fix runter



Also Panaracer sagt mir jetzt gar nichts 

Habe über dein Reifen jetzt auch nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden...
Und Nobby Nics hatte ich nie auf dem Rad, vermute aber einfach mal, dass die schlechter als die Hans Dampf grippen


----------



## Bucky2k (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja, Nobby Nic ist noch hÃ¤rter als Hans Dampf. Panaracer Cinder wurde mir immer in North Wales (Wurzeln, Felsen, immer Nass) empfohlen und bin die selbst dort 6 Monate gefahren. Zu <30â¬ pro Faltreifen immer einen Versuch wert. PS: der 2,25 ist etwa so breit wie ein 2,35 - insgesamt wuchtiger Reifen


----------



## Bucky2k (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/panaracer-cinder-mountainbike-faltreifen/

oder hier saugünstig (kenne den Shop aber nicht):

http://www.probikeshop.net/panaracer-faltreifen-cinder-26x2-25/63511.html

Aber es gibt erfahrenere Piloten hier als mich, die können sicher mehr als eine Bauchgefühl-Empfehlung geben

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Reviews.aspx?ModelID=7799


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixB (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie sind die Cinder denn von der Gummimischung her?
Finde da keine angaben dazu.

Wollte jetzt für die kältere Jahreszeit eben die Conti mit BCC weil die Gummis wohl auch bei Temperaturen unter 0Grad noch Grip haben und nicht aushärten...


----------



## Bucky2k (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich selber kenne nur eine Hand voll Reifen - Nobby Nic, Hans Dampf, Racing Ralph, Smart Sam (hihi), und eben den Cinder. Letzterer wurde mir von einem sehr guten Amateurfahrer aus North Wales als gut und günstig empfohlen und ich war mit dem Ding bei Schlamm und auf Fels zufrieden. Aber ich kenne auch kaum andere Reifen. In England war der Cinder recht häufig vertreten, hier in Hamburg habe ich ihn dann auf der Straße aber recht schnell zugrunde gerichtet weil eben eine weiche, nicht sonderlich langlebige Mischung.  Welche genau kann ich nicht sagen...

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/tire/panaracer/cinder/prd_363912_151crx.aspx


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Runde mit dem Hund.
Muddy Murry 2.35 Vertstar vr / Fat Albert 2.35 Front Trail Star hr.


----------



## Spill (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo erstmal an alle. Fahre seit dem Jahr ein 150 Race. Mit dem Bike an sich bin ich total zufrieden. Aber die Teile und die Montage sind teilweise zum davon laufen. Als das Bike endlich kam war die Vorderbremse nicht dicht. Der Sattel defekt. Beides vom Händler ersetzt. 500km später das hindere Laufrad nur am knacken. Auch vom Händler repariert worden. 150 km später plötzlich 3 Speichen  am Hinterrad lose. Bei mir im Ort machen lassen. Seit einer Woche  knackt jetzt die Fox Gabel an der Brücke. Mal schauen was mein Händler jetzt sagt?!?!
Dabei festgestellt das der Steuersatz auf die Spänne von der Rahmen Montage gebaut wurde. Aufnahme total vermackt. Eine Montage Qualität die seines gleichen sucht.

Ist das nur bei mir so oder gibt's noch andere Leidensgenossen?
Aber sonst ein tolles Teil


----------



## Caeso (25. Oktober 2012)

Spill schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei mir so oder gibt's noch andere Leidensgenossen?


 
Zwar erst knapp 1400km drauf, aber kann mich bislang nicht beschweren. Keine Probleme bis jetzt *klopf* *klopf* *klopf* !

Gerald


----------



## Bucky2k (25. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir bisher nur das schlecht ausgeriebene Sitzrohr und, dass liegt aber an Fox, die Dämpferlager waren nach 8 Touren schon zerfressen (auch beim Radon meiner Freundin). Nach Austausch gegen Huber-Bushings alles tutti soweit


----------



## Bucky2k (25. Oktober 2012)

Gut Lagersitze am Lenkkopf habe ich nie beäugt


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem 2011er AMS Race war alles bestens. Sogar die Schaltung, die Bremsen und der Steuersatz wurden vor Auslieferung bei Fahrrad.de sorgfältig eingestellt.
Nur im Frühjahr 2012 hat es die Bremsaufnahme erwischt, die einen kleinen Riß aufwies, der mit Fluoreszenzlösung und UV-Licht von mir nachgewiesen werden konnte.
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich nach nur sechs(!) Tagen nicht nur eine neue Sitzstrebe bekommen, sondern einen komplett neuen Rahmen.
Auch meine zu DT-Swiss eingesandten Laufräder (Felge mit Laufteinschluß, die dadurch ein lästiges Knacken verursachte) wurden schnell und serviceorientiert ausgebessert. Es gab sogar neben der Felge auch noch neue Supercomp-Speichen und Nippel. 
Ein Freund, der im Fahrrad Einzelhandel tätig ist, meint, der schnelle und kulante Service hinge mit Fahrrad.de zusammen. Normalerweise dauert es bei Cube eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis man dort mal mit Ersatzteilen rüberkommt.
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche, positive Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## Spill (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin bis jetzt mit MHW auch zufrieden, was denn Service betrifft. Soll meine Gabel jetzt auch einschicken. Mal schaun wenn die zurück kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (26. Oktober 2012)

Meine Gabel muss auch weg, die will nimmer so wirklich unten bleiben. Sonst bisher noch nicht wirklich Grund zur Klage. Hab aber so auch außer der üblichen Putzer/ Schmiererei und ein wenig Beläge wechseln noch nicht viel gemacht...


----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Lagersets für die AMS Series 110/130/150
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000898
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/rahmen-zubehoer.html


*Hauptlager*





*Umlenkhebel*





*Horstlink*


----------



## basti313 (27. Oktober 2012)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Lager sind: Die an den AMS verbauten Steuersätze sind von unten her ja praktisch nicht abgedichtet. Das untere Lager sitzt voll im Spritzbereich. Meines war nach einem Jahr das erste mal fest...
Macht es Sinn einen solchen abgedichteten Konus zu verbauen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k692/a73987/gabelkonus-1-5-fuer-40er-serie.html

Zu den Lagern am Rahmen: Hattest du die schon mal nach einem Jahr ausgebaut? Laufen die dann auch schon rauh, oder wie ist hier die Lebensdauer? Ich denke darüber nach die auszuwaschen und ihnen (wie den Lagern an meinem Steuersatz auch) eine neue Fettpackung zu geben.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. Oktober 2012)

Warum schmierst Du nicht ne gute Schicht Fett unten an den Gabelkonus....so ist der ja auch vor Dreck und Feuchtigkeit geschützt.

Zum Thema Knacken: Bei mir knackt es im Tretlagerbereich (2012er AMS)


----------



## pistenbrenner (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein O-Ring passt unten auch noch rein, also Fett rein und O-Ring drauf.


----------



## oliver13007 (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Kettenführung (Schaltbar 3x10) aus Carbon und Teflon...Eigenbau. Details im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (8. November 2012)

Bei Michels Bike Shop gibt es noch 2012er AMS 150 Race : )


----------



## KeepBiking (9. November 2012)

Ich hätte da noch was bezüglich Rahmen und Montagegenauigkeit von Cube:


----------



## Bucky2k (9. November 2012)

Wie viel Kraft brauchts denn zur Montageposition? Ne Aluschwinge komplett spannungsfei auf Sollgeometrie zu schweißen vermutlich nicht ganz einfach. Bekommen andere das hin?


----------



## CelticTiger (9. November 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch was bezüglich Rahmen und Montagegenauigkeit von Cube:



Ist bei mir auch nicht ganz symmetrisch. Es gab aber selbst nach 8000km keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Sie waren noch genau so intakt wie am ersten Tag. 

Edit: Das bezog sich allerdings auf meinen ersten Rahmen (AMS 130 Race 2011). Hier waren im Hinterbau Qualitätslager von KOYO verbaut. Der zweite Rahmen, den Cube mir wegen einem Riß in der Bremsaufnahme (via Fahrrad.de) zukommen ließ, war dann nur mit No Name Billiglager versehen.   Ich werde sie jetzt bei der Jahreswartung gegen FAG-Lager austauschen. Auch am neuen Rahmen ist der Hinterbau in Höhe des Umlenkhebels nicht ganz symmetrisch.


----------



## KeepBiking (12. November 2012)

Bei mir war es anscheinend etwas mehr als nur "nicht ganz symmetrisch".
Die Lager zogen sich auf einer Seite aus den Lagersitzen, trotz den Distanzscheiben.
Der Verschleiß nach ein paar 100 km ist deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## CelticTiger (12. November 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Bei mir war es anscheinend etwas mehr als nur "nicht ganz symmetrisch".
> Die Lager zogen sich auf einer Seite aus den Lagersitzen, trotz den Distanzscheiben.
> Der Verschleiß nach ein paar 100 km ist deutlich zu erkennen.



Ach du Sch..... 
Das ist natürlich heftig! Wenn Cube mir schon wegen einem Haarriß einen komplett neuen Rahmen zusendet (via Fahrrad.de), sollte das in Deinem Fall wohl selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## KeepBiking (12. November 2012)

Nö, gab lediglich einen neuen Hinterbau. 
Hier passte dann die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr. Bekomme jetzt eine weitere Sitzstrebe


----------



## Peter-S (13. November 2012)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Nö, gab lediglich einen neuen Hinterbau.
> Hier passte dann die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr. Bekomme jetzt eine weitere Sitzstrebe



Schön, wenn alles dann passt


----------



## KeepBiking (13. November 2012)

Schaun' mer mal...
Schön wär das schon, wenn alles zusammenpasst.
Mir sind da schon etliche km durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## drarak (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin gerade dabei mir den Cube AMS 150pro 2012 Rahmen aufzubauen.
Steh gerade nur vor 2 Problemen, zum 1. hab ich die Syntace Steckachse x12 135+ (142) gekauft. Jedoch erscheint mir die recht kurz. Brauch ich für den Rahmen die 150+?

Zum 2. fehlen wohl unten am Schaltzugausgang die Gegenanschläge, wie sind die beim Komplettrad? Gehören in die 2 Löcher nur so Verstellerschrauben?

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon jetzt.
Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Dezember 2012)

X-12 142mm. Die Gegenhalter bekommst du nur über einen Cube-Händler. Normalerweise sollten die bei den Rahmensets dabei sein.


----------



## djwhitecraft (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mal ne Fragen an euch bezüglich der Gabel, wenn ich einen Berg hinauf fahre dann federt meine Gabel fast bis zum Maximum ein, ist das normal? Also nicht im Wiegetritt sondern beim ganz normal fahren.

Bin 67kg und habe die Gabel gemässe der Liste mit aufgepumpt (65kg Wert).


----------



## drarak (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist es in Ordnung dass die Achse mit nur 4 Windungen verschraubt ist. ?


----------



## basti313 (23. Dezember 2012)

> Zum 2. fehlen wohl unten am Schaltzugausgang die Gegenanschläge, wie sind die beim Komplettrad?


Scheinbar fehlen die häufig.
Darf ich fragen wieviel du für den Rahmen bezahlt hast? Ein Freund möchte auch eines aufbauen und mich würde interessieren in welcher Preisregion der Rahmen so ist.



> Dann ist es in Ordnung dass die Achse mit nur 4 Windungen verschraubt ist. ?


Ich hatte sie vorhin gerade raus, da ich im Kino Gutscheine holen musste und kein Schloss dabei hatte. Ohne gezählt zu haben denke ich 4-5 Umdrehungen passen.



> Ich hab mal ne Fragen an euch bezüglich der Gabel, wenn ich einen Berg hinauf fahre dann federt meine Gabel fast bis zum Maximum ein, ist das normal? Also nicht im Wiegetritt sondern beim ganz normal fahren.
> 
> Bin 67kg und habe die Gabel gemässe der Liste mit aufgepumpt (65kg Wert).


Du solltest den SAG genau messen und je nach Einsatzgebiet 20 bis 30% des maximalen Federwegs einstellen. Per Google findest du Videoanleitungen.
Die Tabelle passt nicht sehr gut.

Danach solltest du die Druckstufe und die Zugstufe sauber einstellen. Auch dafür findest du Videoanleitungen.
Eine zu niedrige Druckstufe und eine zu hohe Zugstufe können leicht dazu führen das die Gabel immer weiter absackt.

Wenn da alles sauber eingestellt ist und sie immer noch absackt muss die Gabel zu Toxo. Es gab einige Talas Gabeln mit nem Absackproblem. Sollte zwar ab 2011 behoben sein, aber scheinbar trifft es auch danach manche Gabel.


----------



## drarak (23. Dezember 2012)

Bezahlt hab ich 399 ohne Dämpfer, dann bin ich beruhigt wegen der Achse, es sah irgendwie falsch aus, dass noch soviel Gewinde frei war

Gruß Mark


----------



## Vincy (23. Dezember 2012)

So sollte es da aussehen


----------



## oliver13007 (23. Dezember 2012)

399 lass mich raten... bike-discount


----------



## djwhitecraft (23. Dezember 2012)

@basti313 ja der sag ist bei knapp 30%
nur wenn ich die druckstufe erhöhe passiert da auch nicht viel, die gabel geht immer noch rein.
Dann werd ich mal zu meinem Händler gehen


----------



## drarak (24. Dezember 2012)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> 399 lass mich raten... bike-discount



Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (24. Dezember 2012)

Mal so ne kleine Frag nochmal zur Gabel, wenn ich mein Gewicht auf die Gabel verlagere einfach nur stehen, nciht fahren dann federt meine Gabel 7cm ein, ist das normal?
Druckstufe ist voll im + letzte stufe und sind knapp 4.5-5Bar bei ca 67kg.


----------



## drarak (9. Januar 2013)

Der Aufbau schreitet voran 
Jetzt hab ich gerade nur das Problem, dass ich für meine Xt 203 Scheibe hinten keinen passenden Adapter finde.. 

Weiß einer zufällig welchen ich verwenden kann? 

Der F180p/P2 ist zu kurz und der F203P/P ist zu versetzt..


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2013)

Hinten ist PM 7" (180mm), bei den Gabeln ist dagegen meistens PM 6" (160mm). Daher brauchst da unterschiedliche Adapter. Brauchst einen PM7" to 203.


----------



## Peter-S (10. Januar 2013)

Byby...

Ich verabschiede mich schon aus der Runde hier, denn mein 150er Race wird in ein paar Wochen verkauft.

Machts gut und viel Spaß mit der Kiste weiterhin.

Apropos... wer noch eines "der guten 2012er-Modelle" sucht, wird ggf. hier fündig. Einfach anrufen und einen Gruß von mir ausrichten


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Byby...
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich schon aus der Runde hier, denn mein 150er Race wird in ein paar Wochen verkauft.
> 
> ...



Nicht zufrieden? Ein besserer Nachfolger?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. Januar 2013)

Hi Peter,

viel Spaß mit den Liteville´s.

Sehr schön.

Peewee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (11. Januar 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Nicht zufrieden? Ein besserer Nachfolger?



Das 150er ist richtig gut gegangen (s. Ergebnisse Trans-Provence ). 

Ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein, dass ich nicht wie SRX-Prinz gleich eine 160er Gabel montiert habe. Es ist m.E. eine ideale Endurokiste. Selbst kleine Bikeparkeinsätze (Livigno, Beerfelden) steckte das 150er klag- und schadlos weg 

Ich wechsele zu einer süddeutschen Marke und gehe mehr in Richtung Enduro- und Superenduro


----------



## Peter-S (11. Januar 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> viel Spaß mit den Liteville´s.
> 
> ...



Das 601er ist fast fertig (Brems- und Schaltzüge noch auf Jagwire umrüsten) und das 301er ist noch komplett in Teilen. Ich freue mich schon auf den Aufbau  Wird sicher eine tolle Enduro (160mm).

Die KindShock LEV kann ich nur empfehlen, falls mal eine neue Sattelstütze fällig wird


----------



## james.fox (11. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch, mit welchem Tune der Rp23 standardmäßig von Cube verbaut wird?? Oder macht sich jemand die Mühe es abzulesen? Steht immer auf dem Aufkleber der quasi direkt bei der Dichtung ums Dämpfergehäuse rumgeht.
Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem Werks-tune? Oder gibt es jemand der das angepasst hat, wenn ja, wie?
Danke vielmals!


----------



## djwhitecraft (11. Januar 2013)

@james.fox: Velocity Tune: F Rebound Tune: M Boost Valve Tune: 200 an einem AMS 150 Race

Leute ich würde gerne noch Sachen abändern an meinem 150 Race, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden, bei Haltung etc..
Was würde sich lohnen?


----------



## Vincy (11. Januar 2013)

james.fox schrieb:


> WeiÃ jemand von euch, mit welchem Tune der Rp23 standardmÃ¤Ãig von Cube verbaut wird?
> Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem Werks-tune? Oder gibt es jemand der das angepasst hat, wenn ja, wie?
> Danke vielmals!


 

Das Tune kann man nur intern verÃ¤ndern (lassen). Kostet bei Toxoholics pauschal 51â¬ (Kunden valving).


----------



## james.fox (12. Januar 2013)

@djwhitecraft: Top, danke!
 @Vincy: Ok, das hatte ich schon mal gehört... Meine Frage war eher dahin gedacht, ob jemand mit einen Custom-Tune rumfährt... Aber bei den Settings wie sie sind gibt es da wohl wenig spielraum. Compression ist schon auf ganz hoch, Rebound intern verändern macht m.M.n kaum Sinn und dann bleibt das Boostvalve... Ok meine Frage hat sich nun eher von selbst beantwortet ;-)


----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem war Tune F, L und BV200. Ist für meine 75kg etwas zu straff gewesen. Habe es auf M, M, BV200 abändern lassen und das Luftkammervolumen etwas reduziert. 
Fahre damit auch nur mit 20% Sag, sonst "pumpt" es bei Anstiegen zu sehr.

Bei den 2013er Modellen mit Fox CTD Dämpfer ist es auch etwas softer. Velocity M, Rebound L und BV 200.


----------



## djwhitecraft (13. Januar 2013)

Dann ist meiner ja viel zu straff  ich bin so ca 66-68kg...
Sollte ich den auch ändern lassen?


----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann nicht unbedingt. Nutzt du denn den Federweg voll aus?
Mir war der auf kleine Schläge etwas zu unsensibel und ich konnte oft den Federweg nicht voll ausschöpfen.


----------



## djwhitecraft (14. Januar 2013)

naja zufrieden, gefühlt ist das ganze schon ein wenig unsensibel.
Nein nur ca 60%..
Kann man an der Gabel da auch was verändern? Ich nutze mit 30%SAG nur etwa 70% des Federweges aus...
Aber wenn ich mit weniger Druck fahre dann federt die Gabel nicht mehr komplett aus auch ohne Belastung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (14. Januar 2013)

> Leute ich würde gerne noch Sachen abändern an meinem 150 Race, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden, bei Haltung etc..
> Was würde sich lohnen?


Ich finde dein Lenker ist zu tief. Da gehört ein ordentlicher Riser drauf: http://classic-cycle.de/Lenker-und-Zubehoer/Sting-Ray-Lenker-Stahl-schwarz.html





> Das Tune kann man nur intern verändern (lassen). Kostet bei Toxoholics pauschal 51 (Kunden valving).


Aber der Service kommt ja auch noch drauf....da würde ich eher den bestehenden Dämpfer auf Lager legen und einen gebrauchten Dämpfer testen.



> Dann ist meiner ja viel zu straff  ich bin so ca 66-68kg...
> Sollte ich den auch ändern lassen?


Ich bin in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse wie du und finde den Dämpfer genau richtig.



> Nein nur ca 60%..
> Kann man an der Gabel da auch was verändern? Ich nutze mit 30%SAG nur etwa 70% des Federweges aus...


An der Gabel kannst du die Druckstufe doch einstellen und wenn sie nicht voll raus kommt gehört sie geserviced. Prinzipiell würde ich aber sagen, dass wenn du vorne und hinten den Federweg nicht nutzt das nichts mit dem Tuning des Dämpfers zu tun hat.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ein Profi wie der Vincy etwas anders fährt als jemand der mit nem Riser versucht heil den Berg runter zu kommen...der hat viel mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## djwhitecraft (14. Januar 2013)

haha der Lenker ist ja mal geil 
ja der Lenker ist halt drauf weil ich den gratis dazu bekommen habe, da es mit dem originalen nicht so bequem ist 

ja ich habe die Druckstufe auf total weich gestellt, aber auch wenn ich ein 30cm absatz fahre denn bleibt die bei 70%.
Ja wie gesagt wenn ich mit so 4bar fahre federt die Gabel nicht komplett aus, wenn ich wie jetzt bei ca 5Bar bin gibts keine Probleme...


----------



## basti313 (14. Januar 2013)

> ja der Lenker ist halt drauf weil ich den gratis dazu bekommen habe, da es mit dem originalen nicht so bequem ist


Da versuchen die Radhersteller mit Klimmzügen das Steuerrohr möglichst niedrig zu bekommen und wir vernichten es mit Spacern und Risern 



> ja ich habe die Druckstufe auf total weich gestellt, aber auch wenn ich ein 30cm absatz fahre denn bleibt die bei 70%.


Die Frage ist halt wo dein Gewicht dann ist.



> Ja wie gesagt wenn ich mit so 4bar fahre federt die Gabel nicht komplett aus, wenn ich wie jetzt bei ca 5Bar bin gibts keine Probleme...


Möglicherweise funktioniert sie nicht richtig weil sie einfach viel zu wenig Öl drin hat. Wäre nicht die erste Fox mit dem Problem...
Ansonsten gab es da auch ein Problem mit der Talas Einheit das auf Garantie behoben wird. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich an Toxo wenden falls du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## djwhitecraft (14. Januar 2013)

haha jaa das hat schon was 
aber ich muss jetzt einen anderen Vorbau haben, der Lenker der jetzt drauf ist, ist einfach zuwenig breit, da ist der Originale schon besser..
Merkt man am Vorbau 2° Unterschied? Original ist 10° der den ich gesehen habe ist 8°.

hmm okay, ja das Bike ist erst seit September bei mir 
Macht Toxo auch den Service für die Schweiz?


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Aber der Service kommt ja auch noch drauf....


 
Nein, der ist da nicht zwingend notwendig. Das Valving macht Toxo auch unabhängig davon. Mit Dämpferservice ist es aber etwas billiger, da einige Arbeitsgänge eh anfallen.


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> haha jaa das hat schon was
> aber ich muss jetzt einen anderen Vorbau haben, der Lenker der jetzt drauf ist, ist einfach zuwenig breit, da ist der Originale schon besser..
> Merkt man am Vorbau 2° Unterschied? Original ist 10° der den ich gesehen habe ist 8°.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.suspensioncenter.ch/uc/

Suspension Center
Gurnieglstrasse 11
CH-3132 Riggisberg
Phone: +41 (0) 31 809 30 20
Fax: +41 (0) 31 809 30 22
[email protected]


----------



## CelticTiger (14. Januar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Lenker ist zu tief. Da gehört ein ordentlicher Riser drauf: http://classic-cycle.de/Lenker-und-Zubehoer/Sting-Ray-Lenker-Stahl-schwarz.html



Cool!  Da werden ja schönste Erinnerungen an das erste Bonanza-Fahrrad wach!


----------



## djwhitecraft (15. Januar 2013)

@Vincy danke dir 
schick denen mal eine Mail und schildere mein Problem


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2013)

Toxo macht es auch, hast dann aber sehr hohe Versandkosten wegen Ausland.
Auf Garantie läuft das Valving auch nicht. Allenfalls mit dem Problem mit der Talas. Da gab es des Öfteren das Problem. Luftgabel reagieren aber allgemein bei Kälte empfindlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (15. Januar 2013)

> Nein, der ist da nicht zwingend notwendig. Das Valving macht Toxo auch unabhängig davon. Mit Dämpferservice ist es aber etwas billiger, da einige Arbeitsgänge eh anfallen.


Ich dachte beim Valving wird auch der komplette Dämpfer geöffnet. Sprich die Stickstoffkammer entleert, die Kolbenstange abgeschraubt und anschließend alles wieder befüllt.
Insofern...wenn ich den Dämpfer selber zerlege und die defekte Dichtung ersetze kann ich ihn danach einfach zum Valving schicken und muss mir über die Befüllung der Stickstoffkammer keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## djwhitecraft (16. Januar 2013)

Hab da jetzt mal bei SuspensionCenter angefragt, der meinte es könne sein das ein CTD Dämper verbaut ist? Gem. Cube ist ja auch so einer verbaut, aber auf dem Dämpfer steht RP23.
Er hat mir geschrieben da sollte dann ein weisser Clip drin sein?!
Hab den Dämpfer mal auf geschraubt aber da ist nichts drin.


----------



## Vincy (16. Januar 2013)

CTD ist erst beim Modelljahr 2013. Mit weißem Clip, meinten die den Air Volume Spacer (für mehr Endprogression). http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm


----------



## djwhitecraft (16. Januar 2013)

aha okay, nein den Clip habe ich nicht in meinem Dämpfer. Mal abwarten was er noch weiter meint.
Mein Händler hat leider überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Toxo macht es auch, hast dann aber sehr hohe Versandkosten wegen Ausland.
> Auf Garantie läuft das Valving auch nicht. Allenfalls mit dem Problem mit der Talas. Da gab es des Öfteren das Problem. Luftgabel reagieren aber allgemein bei Kälte empfindlicher.



Ich weiß nicht, wie die Jungens es bei Toxo' hinbekommen haben, aber seit meinem Service dort (der im Rahmen einer Reklamation auf Kulanz ging), läuft meine 2011er Talas auch bei -10ºC geschmeidig und stabil.  Davor ist sie bei Frost immer um etwa 1 bis 2cm eingesackt und lief unangenehm zäh, als wäre der Luftkammerdruck viel zu hoch.


----------



## gpzmandel (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs ich fahre ein AMS 130 hinten habe ich einen Fox RP23 Dämpfer.

So jetzt zu meinem Anliegen eine Bike Freund hat sich bei Bike Discount ein Cube AMS 150 Rahmen gekauft 2012 Modell. Er möchte es jetzt so langsam aufbauen wir suchen jetzt einen guten Dämpfer für hinten der soll aber nicht mehr als 250 Euro kosten. Ich weiß, aber habt ihr eine Idee oder Vorschläge. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Januar 2013)

Hätte da einen RP23 von einem AMS150 abzugeben. Bei Interesse, dann PN.


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Januar 2013)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ich fahre ein AMS 130 hinten habe ich einen Fox RP23 Dämpfer.
> 
> So jetzt zu meinem Anliegen eine Bike Freund hat sich bei Bike Discount ein Cube AMS 150 Rahmen gekauft 2012 Modell. Er möchte es jetzt so langsam aufbauen wir suchen jetzt einen guten Dämpfer für hinten der soll aber nicht mehr als 250 Euro kosten. Ich weiß, aber habt ihr eine Idee oder Vorschläge.
> Gruß Maik



Ich denke mal, RP 23 BV ist hier der Goldstandart.


----------



## oliver13007 (24. Januar 2013)

@ Vincy: Welchen Dämpfer willst Du denn verbauen?? Ich würde gerne mal den FOX DHX Air 5.0 testen...ich bin mit dem RP23 nicht so ganz zufrieden bei meinen 94kg Kampfgewicht


----------



## Vincy (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe da jetzt einen 2013er Fox CTD BV Remote. Wie beim 2013er Modell, nur mit Remote. Muß den aber noch anders Abstimmen lassen, aber erst im Frühjahr.
Der Fox ist doch nicht schlecht, ist nur eine Sache der passenden Abstimmung. Aber das muß jeder selber ausprobieren, da zu unterschiedlich die Belieben des Fahrer. 
Da es *allen* recht zu machen, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! 
Zumindest hast du mit dem DHX Air viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Nur muß man da auch wissen, was man da tut.
Ich sag mir aber immer: aus (eigenen) Erfahrungen wird man klüger.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch ca. 95Kg mit Klamotten und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich seit vier oder fünf Jahren erst gar nicht mehr auf eine Waage gestellt. Solange ich kein Doppelkinn bekomme..... 
Ich habe mir den RP 23 nach dem Kauf noch anpassen lassen, da ich eher ein Komfortfahrer bin. Die Grundeinstellung von Talas und RP 23 war aber bereits sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Hoerf (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Beiträge hier!
Konnte schon das ein oder andere davon nutzen. 
Habe eine Frage an Euch: will an mein AMS 150 Race ( Gabel Fox Talas 32er 150mm ) vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe montieren. Habe mal gehört, dass das nur mit ner 203er geht und ne 200er nicht passt. Brauch ich da sonst noch was ausser nem passenden PM-Adapter?
Hat da einer von Euch nen Rat?!?! Das wäre nett...Danke
Ride on!


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Ich fahre vorn u. hinten die 200er Code R mit den Afaptern von Avid. Keinerlei Probleme. 2011er.


----------



## Hoerf (29. Januar 2013)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!!!
sorry , hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt. hab vo und hi die the one . jeweils 180. will so wenig wie möglich verändern aber vo eine 200 oder 203 fahren...was tun


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Januar 2013)

200er Scheibe kaufen, passender Adapter dazu und fertig. Wo hast Du Bedenken? Deine Gabel ist auch für 200 mm geeignet.


Edit: Soviel ich weiß, gibt es von Avid keine 203er mehr. Falls Du welche mit blauem Spider suchst dann schau mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/26035-hope-mono-6-bremsscheiben-scheiben-203mm-blauer-spider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerf (29. Januar 2013)

verstanden, danke. hatte auf grund dieses gerüchtes, dass nur 203er passen, bedenken...dann werde ich die 200er kaufen nebst adapter. danke für hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!ride on!


----------



## KeepBiking (29. Januar 2013)

Kein Problem. Gern geschehen.
Mein Tipp:
Kauf Dir die Scheibe und den Adapter in einem guten geschäft oder einem seriösen Online Händler. Falls etwas nicht passen sollte...


----------



## Hoerf (29. Januar 2013)

alles klar. danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Januar 2013)

Hoerf schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Beiträge hier!
> Konnte schon das ein oder andere davon nutzen.
> Habe eine Frage an Euch: will an mein AMS 150 Race ( Gabel Fox Talas 32er 150mm ) vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe montieren. Habe mal gehört, dass das nur mit ner 203er geht und ne 200er nicht passt. Brauch ich da sonst noch was ausser nem passenden PM-Adapter?
> ...



Ich habe an meinem 130er AMS die Formula R1. Habe nach dem Umrüsten auf 203er Scheiben auch zunächst nur einen 200er Adapter gehabt. Passte aber erst, wenn ich den Adapter mit jeweils zwei Unterlegscheiben montierte. Das ging auch praktisch soweit in Ordnung. Da mir diese Bastlerlösung aber irgendwie nicht geheuer war und mir Bauschmerzen bereitete, habe ich mir dann doch den korrekten 203er Adapter gekauft. Damit fährt man einfach mit einem besseren Gefühl.


----------



## KeepBiking (30. Januar 2013)

Besser ist das! U-Scheiben sehe ich an dieser Stelle als absolute Notlösung an! Wie Du ja schreibst: Bastelei!


----------



## Hoerf (6. Februar 2013)

hallo!
also, ich habe jetzt eine 200er scheibe ( von formula ) mit einem 200er adapter ( von formula ) montiert ( gabel fox 32er 150 talas ).
allerdings schließen die obere kante der beläge nicht bündig ab mit der oberkante der bremsscheibe. die beläge liegen also nicht mit ihrer kompletten auflagefläche auf der scheibe auf.
da ist auch nichts zu machen mit unterlegscheiben oder so. damit käme ich nur noch weiter nach oben, also weiter weg von der scheibe.
kann es sein, dass ich ne 203er scheibe brauche wegen der gabel und das dann eventuell passt?
bitte helft mir mal , falls jemand bescheid weiss.
danke und grüße!


----------



## KeepBiking (6. Februar 2013)

Sag' mal bitte ein Maß in mm. 
LG


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Februar 2013)

Hoerf schrieb:


> hallo!
> also, ich habe jetzt eine 200er scheibe ( von formula ) mit einem 200er adapter ( von formula ) montiert ( gabel fox 32er 150 talas ).
> allerdings schließen die obere kante der beläge nicht bündig ab mit der oberkante der bremsscheibe. die beläge liegen also nicht mit ihrer kompletten auflagefläche auf der scheibe auf.
> da ist auch nichts zu machen mit unterlegscheiben oder so. damit käme ich nur noch weiter nach oben, also weiter weg von der scheibe.
> ...



Bei mir stehen die Beläge auch etwa einen Millimeter nach oben hin über. In der Bremsleistung und in der Lebensdauer der Beläge konnte ich bisher keine Einbußen beobachten.
Dies gillt übrigens auch für die Hinterradbremse, an der ich keine Veränderungen vorgenommen habe.


Übrigens, bei uns im Westen gibt's herrlichsten Sonnenschein!


----------



## Hoerf (6. Februar 2013)

schätze , dass es etwa 1-2 mm sind. 
bei der hinterradbremse, die ich original bei 180mm belassen habe, ist es exakt bündig...
denke auch, dass der verschleiss nicht unbedingt höher ist.
kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass ich mit dieser bremse jetzt trotz größerer scheibe nicht mehr bremspower habe als vorher mit einer perfekt sitzenden 180er...bin verzweifelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeepBiking (6. Februar 2013)

Erstmal testen. Rechne Dir doch mal die prozentuale "Verlustfläche" aus. 
Sehr viele Scheiben sind doch auch nicht rund außen. Hier gibt es doch auch Verluste. Meiner Meinung nach völlig zu vernachlässigen. 
Wichtiger ist doch eine saubere Entlüftung und harmonierende Beläge. 
LG


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt auch ne dicke Gabel im Rad. Bin echt mal gespannt, wie sich das jetzt fährt. Bisher war eindeutig die 32er Fox der windigste Teil am Fahrwerk. Wenn nun bei der 36er noch die Bauhöhe einigermaßen passt sollte das ja deutlich besser (weil steifer werden)... Bin gespannt wie Nachbar's Lumpi!!


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Februar 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch ne dicke Gabel im Rad. Bin echt mal gespannt, wie sich das jetzt fährt. Bisher war eindeutig die 32er Fox der windigste Teil am Fahrwerk. Wenn nun bei der 36er noch die Bauhöhe einigermaßen passt sollte das ja deutlich besser (weil steifer werden)... Bin gespannt wie Nachbar's Lumpi!!



Foto bitte.
was hast Du denn jetzt für eine Gabel drin??
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einer 36er Fox mit 160mm...


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

Musste grad erst ein Foto hochladen. Und nun hoff ich, dass das hier auch so klappt wie bei den andren... Moment...

Voilà:


----------



## cytrax (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Februar 2013)

Sieht "Fett" aus...nur die Farbe passt nicht so ganz zum schwarz blauen AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe schon länger eine RC 36 drin und wollte sie nicht mehr missen!
Viel steifer und der flachere Lenkwinkel ist auch genial.
Stefan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich habe schon länger eine RC 36 drin und wollte sie nicht mehr missen!
> Viel steifer und der flachere Lenkwinkel ist auch genial.
> Stefan


 
Ja, hab ich schon mal gelesen. Hat mich dann auch dazu ermutigt, das mal auszuprobieren...


----------



## Peter-S (12. Februar 2013)

So, wer ein gutes AMS für sich oder den Kumpel sucht, wird hier fündig


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Sieht "Fett" aus...nur die Farbe passt nicht so ganz zum schwarz blauen AMS


 
 Wie kannst Du sowas sagen?!?


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Februar 2013)

was genau??
- sieht "Fett" aus oder "passt nicht"

das grau sieht so zusammengewürfelt aus...schwarzt hätte besser gepasst  oder du lässt den hinterbau in der gabelfarbe machen, das wäre cool


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

Ich wollt eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass mir "passt nicht" Latte ist. 

Obwohl Du Recht hast, würde das Rad auf den Laufsteg kommen, hätt ich ne schwarze Gabel rein. Für den ersten Test mit der dicken war mir die Farbe zweitrangig. Und die war die günstigste, die ich in der letzten Zeit gefunden hab... Ich guck jetzt mal wie das so funktioniert, mach das Rad bis auf die Gabel  so weit wie's geht schwarz und schau dann, wie sehr mich das Grau stört...


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Februar 2013)

Bevor Du ne neue Gabel kaufst kannste die auch lackieren lassen und aufkleber kaufen  
hast du ein 2012er Modell? Auf Anfrage bei Cube entfällt die Garantie bei einem solchen Umbau, obwohl die selber Ihre Fahrer mit dem 150er AMS mit 34er und 36er Gabel ausrüsten...habe da mal nachgefragt, weil ich das auch vorhabe...


----------



## Achtzig (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon. Aber ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das halten wird... das Rad ist ein 2012er, die Gabel irgendwas zwischen alt und uralt...


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Februar 2013)

@ Achtzig:

Laß Dich nicht ärgern!  Die graue Fox sieht tadellos aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit Service??.
Habe das Ams 150 SL jetzt ein Jahr und das hat ca 2000KM - 2500 KM gelaufen.
Es heißt doch das es jedes Jahr zum Service muss ????.
Was muss gemacht werden und mit Welchen kosten muss man rechnen???.


----------



## basti313 (13. Februar 2013)

> Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit Service??.


Das ist laut meiner Erfahrung jährlich nötig:
-Gabelservice.
-Steuersatzlager ausbauen, prüfen, reinigen, neu fetten.
-Gleitlager am Dämpfer prüfen/erneuern.

Das ist alle paar Wochen nötig:
-Alle Schrauben kontrollieren, vor allem am Hinterbau.
-Kettenlängung messen.



> Es heißt doch das es jedes Jahr zum Service muss ????.


Also ich mach alles selber...



> Was muss gemacht werden und mit Welchen kosten muss man rechnen???.


Gabelservice und Steuersatz würde in ner Werkstatt wohl jenseits 200 Euro kosten. Wenn du die Gabel zumindest selber ausbaust und an Toxo schickst bist bei 150Euro. Wenn du selber das Öl in den Standrohren wechselst (im Grunde nur zwei Schrauben zu öffnen...), dann bist bei 25Euro für das Fox Öl.

Auf jeden Fall ist der Ölwechsel nach spätestens nem Jahr fällig. Fast alle Gabeln aus den letzten Baujahren haben viel zu wenig Öl drin und laufen irgendwann trocken. Dann wirds teuer...


----------



## oliver13007 (13. Februar 2013)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit Service??.
> Habe das Ams 150 SL jetzt ein Jahr und das hat ca 2000KM - 2500 KM gelaufen.
> Es heißt doch das es jedes Jahr zum Service muss ????.
> Was muss gemacht werden und mit Welchen kosten muss man rechnen???.



Die Erstinspektion ist eigentlich immer kostenlos und sollte nach eine paar Monaten oder ca. 250km-300km gemacht werden...

Guck mal in die Tabelle Deiner verbauten Federelemente... alle XX Stunden sollten die zum Service. Dämpfer und Gabel evtl. Bremsen Schaltung kannste ca. 200-300 Euro rechnen...

Bei Toxoholic
Komplett Inspektion   Forx 32 Talas R/RL/RLC/X -SKF                             135,80 

 Komplett Inspektion   Shox Float RP23 BV                 106,00 


Mein Tip...Selber machen! Man sollte sich ein bisschen auskennen und keine 2 linken Hände haben...


----------



## MB1846PS (13. Februar 2013)

Die Erstinspektion habe ich machen lassen 
Ich dachte nur ich hätte was im Kopf von wegen dann nach einem Jahr die nächste ???

Habe zwar keine 2 Linken hände Aber das Zweirad schrauben liegt 20 Jahre zurück


----------



## Achtzig (13. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir hat die Folgeinspektion 35 Euro gekostet. Hab's machen lassen, weil das Radl sowieso beim Händler war wegen kaputtem Talas und Garantieabwicklung. Nötig wäre diese Folgeinspektion in meinen Augen aber nicht. Ein wenig Schaltungspflege macht man unter'm Jahr doch sowieso und selber die Schrauben kontrollieren kann auch hin und wieder mal nicht schaden. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass die im Laden auch nicht mehr machen, wenn nicht grad was im Argen ist.


----------



## MB1846PS (13. Februar 2013)

Na ich habe halt den Ohrwurm Im Kopf das das ÖL Jährlich gewechselt werden sollte ???


----------



## basti313 (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du meinen Post übersehen?


----------



## Achtzig (13. Februar 2013)

Jaaaaa, vooorsicht! Ein Service der Federelemente ist nicht zwingend auch Bestandteil einer normalen Inspektion beim Fahrradhändler! Bei hat z.B. nicht mal entlüften der Bremse zum regulären Serviceumfang gehört. Das hätte ich extra beauftragen sollen...


----------



## MB1846PS (13. Februar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post übersehen?



Ja hatte ich danke für die recht genaue Ausführung 

Aber ich denke mal fast in den Apfel werde ich beißen müssen da wage ich mich nicht ran. 
Das ist halt wie ein teures Auto fahren da kosten die Inspektionen auch etwas mehr.
 Und ich denke mal wenn man den Service immer machen lässt werden sie sicher auch wenn mal was ist etwas etwas kulanter sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (13. Februar 2013)

Nach langen überlegen biete ich jetzt meine AMS 150 Race 2012 zum Verkauf an...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/118481-cube-ams-150-race-2012

Kettenführung Marke Eigenbau aus Carbon und Teflon ist dabei...
Sowie die Variostütze von XLC und der Flaschenhalter


----------



## basti313 (13. Februar 2013)

> Ein Service der Federelemente ist nicht zwingend auch Bestandteil einer normalen Inspektion beim Fahrradhändler!


Ich denke das ist er niemals. Man muss ja nur den Preis für den Service bei Toxo anschauen.
Ich würde mit dem Händler reden ob er das Schmieröl selber tauscht und was er dafür will. Der Komplettservice bei Toxo mit dem kompletten Dichtungstausch ist nach einem Jahr eher übertrieben.
Den Dämpfer würde ich gar nicht servicen. Ähnliche Dämpfer bekommt man für 150Euro im Angebot, wozu dann über 100Euro in nen Service stecken?



> Und ich denke mal wenn man den Service immer machen lässt werden sie sicher auch wenn mal was ist etwas etwas kulanter sein


Wo erwartest du dir denn Kulanz?
Fakten:
-Wenn ein Teil kaputt geht, dann schickt der Händler es an Toxo/Cube/Shimano. Unabhängig vom Service.
-Wenn sich eine Schraube löst wird er sich ne Woche nach der Inspektion in der Pflicht sehen...danach ist es wieder persönliches Pech.


----------



## MB1846PS (13. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte das sei wie beim auto wenn alles schön check heft gepflegt is wird es belohnt 
Wenn ich micht recht erinnere ist mein hädler einer der wenigen die das selber können und dürfen ??
Mit dem Dämpfer ist wohl richtig


----------



## basti313 (13. Februar 2013)

> Ich dachte das sei wie beim auto wenn alles schön check heft gepflegt is wird es belohnt


Hast du ein Check-Heft beim Fahrrad?

Beim Auto ist das auch nur so weil bei Kulanzanträgen der Händler ankreuzt ob das Check-Heft vorliegt und ausgefüllt ist oder nicht. Bei Fahrradteilen gibt es keine "Guter Kunde/Böser Kunde" Mitteilungen, sondern nur ein Anschreiben mit der Fehlerbeschreibung.



> Wenn ich micht recht erinnere ist mein hädler einer der wenigen die das selber können und dürfen ??


Ich wüsste nicht das Toxoholics Cube Räder verkauft, denn das sind die einzigen die offiziell den Fox Service machen dürfen. Das soll aber nicht heißen das ein inoffizieller Service schlechter wäre.


----------



## Peter-S (14. Februar 2013)

Toxoholic ist Deutschland-Distributor, d.h. für die Garantieabwicklung zuständig. Fox Service bieten auch andere an, so z.B. Flatout Suspension.


----------



## MB1846PS (16. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich da auch verhört habe ich meine mir sicher zu sein das er dieses Service selber machen kann weil er oft auf so Schulungen geht 
Aber wie gesagt kann auch ein irrtum meinerseits sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. Februar 2013)

Luftkammerservice vom rp23? kannst auch selber machen.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Februar 2013)

Ich denk, wenn Du ihm traust, tu Dir keinen Zwang an. Und wenn er das anbietet wird er's schon auch können.


----------



## oliver13007 (20. Februar 2013)

So...nun ist es so weit... endlich gibt es auch ein Video zu meiern schaltbaren Kettenführung aus CARBON & PTFE...








Erste Erfahrungen zeigen, dass das PTFE (beste Reib & Gleiteigenschaften aller Kunststoffe) sehr gut gleitet  und die KEFÜ sehr leise ist! Der Verscheiß fällt nach 100km im Wald sehr gering aus. Leichte Schleifspuren sind zu erkennen. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen KeFü und deren Verschleiß.
Ansonsten kann man wunderbar alle Gänge durchschalten

hier das Video zu der Kettenführung 1.0  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4K6qIV0YLw"]KettenfÃ¼hrung aus CARBON & PTFE - YouTube[/nomedia]

In meinen Galerie sind auch schon Bilder der neunen 1.1 Version mit einigen Verbesserungen


----------



## Jaw (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand die Geometrie-Daten (die Cube angibt) für das AMS 150 von 2011 in 18" und 20"?
Speziell Winkel, Kettenstrebe, Oberrohr und Sitzrohr.
Im Issue-Katalog finde ich keine.

Grüße Jaw


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (25. Februar 2013)

Klickst du hier:
http://www.2011.cuberussia.ru/models-ams_150_sl/
Und dann rechts im senkrecht angeordneten Menü auf den 3. Menüpunkt.

Bin übrigens des Russischen nicht mächtig, aber das ist die einzige Seite, wo es die Cube-Seiten der letzten Jahre gibt.


----------



## Jaw (25. Februar 2013)

Ah, danke. Und Herr Google hats mir übersetzt


----------



## Vincy (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## oliver13007 (27. Februar 2013)

Kleines Update für mein AMS...
der Fox RP23 muss raus und der Fox DHX 5.0 Coil rein


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2013)

... und wieder ist es soweit 

*Happy Birthday SRX-Prinz  *

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und Kette rechts ... und Rahmen und Speichenbruch, oder wie heißt das...?


----------



## KeepBiking (1. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Kleines Update für mein AMS...
> der Fox RP23 muss raus und der Fox DHX 5.0 Coil rein



Na aussehen tut er schon mal klasse... 
Unterschiede? Vor- und Nachteile?
Kannst Du schon etwas dazu sagen oder hast Du das Teil noch nicht ausgiebig testen können?
Was war der Grund des Wechsels? Defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. März 2013)

Danke Peter.


----------



## oliver13007 (1. März 2013)

Unterschied: viel schwerer 
Vorteil: Dropstop einstellbar, mehr Einstellungen als der RP23
Nachteil: das hohe Gewicht
Testen: 10 Minuten ums Eck, erst mal eingestellt...evtl muss noch ne etwas weichere Feder rein...ist jetzt ne 500er bei ca. 95kg brutto
Grund des Wechsels: Der RP23 ist mir immer durchgeschlagen (keine Sorge der war perfekt eingestellt) schon bei kleinen Drops ca. 50-60cm brauchte der DÃ¤mpfer die vollen 150mm Federweg trotz 20-22% SAG. Optimierung durch Toxo inkl. Service ca. 180 Euro... neuer DÃ¤mpfer "unter 100â¬" ich wollte Eigentlich den FOX DHX Air, aber dann habe ich das super Angebot fÃ¼r den DHX Coil bekommen und zugeschlagen...


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. März 2013)

so melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort.
Nachdem nun der Schnee mal bissel weg ist und es nicht mehr so a.... kalt ist..

Heute mal kurz auf der Hausrunde, was sagt ihr zu der Federweg ausnutzung? Sag bei 25-30%
ca 20 Stufen und ein paar abfahrten mit so 10-20cm absätzen.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2013)

30% SAG ist ein bisschen viel für ordentliche Downhill Trails. Ich habe meine Talas auch auf 30% eingestellt, bin aber ein absoluter Komfortfahrer wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheiben. 
Bei diesem Wert nutze ich den gesamtem Federweg so gerade eben aus, wenn ich z.B. Treppen hinuterfahre.


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. März 2013)

Ok, danke.
Ja wie gesagt hab etwa 20Stufen mitgenommen, aber ich nutze vorne nie den kompletten Federweg...


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Ja wie gesagt hab etwa 20Stufen mitgenommen, aber ich nutze vorne nie den kompletten Federweg...



Sorry, ich habe vergessen anzugeben, daß ich die Grundkonfiguration meiner Talas kurz nach den Kauf auf maximalen Komfort tunen ließ. Daher sind unsere Gabeln nicht vergleichbar. 
Deine ist dann natürlich etwas straffer und mit höherer Progression eingestellt. Deshalb könntest Du es mal mit etwas mehr SAG versuchen. Eine Treppe ist ein gute Gelegenheit, um die Gabel so einzustellen, daß sie so gerade eben nicht durchschlägt. Aber die solide Progression bei der Talas sollte dies verhindern, wenn Du den SAG nicht gerade auf 40-50% einstellst. 
Kennst Du zufällig die Grundkonfiguration Deines Fahrwerks (Velo City, Boostvalve, Rebound tune)?


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. März 2013)

Boostvalve 200, Velocity F , Rebound M
Steht auf dem Dämpfer.
Also sollte ich mal die Dämpferpumpe zu der Treppe mitnehmen und da dann einstellen das der Federweg aus genutzt wird?
Die Stufen sind so 10cm hoch und sind so 15Stufen am Stück


----------



## CelticTiger (4. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Boostvalve 200, Velocity F , Rebound M
> Steht auf dem Dämpfer.
> Also sollte ich mal die Dämpferpumpe zu der Treppe mitnehmen und da dann einstellen das der Federweg aus genutzt wird?
> Die Stufen sind so 10cm hoch und sind so 15Stufen am Stück



So habe ich es zumindest gemacht.

Das sind die Standardeinstellungen für die neueren Modelle. Die 2011er AMS 130 und 150 hatten noch die Standardkonfiguration BV: 200, VC: M, RB: M  und waren damit etwas "geschmeidiger".


----------



## basti313 (4. März 2013)

Also wenn die Federung schon bei ner Treppe durchschlägt wäre mir das viel zu wenig...das ist ein Terrain das ich mit 10cm Federweg befahre, aber doch nichts was ein 15cm Schiff an seine Grenzen bringen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (4. März 2013)

@ djwhitecraft  coole Flasche...die habe ich auch 

Ich komme mit der Gabel sehr gut zurecht...die ist perfekt eingestellt...auch bei größeren Drops liege ich bei 90% Federwegausnutzung...nur der RP23 ist mir immer durchgeknallt...aber jetzt habe ich den FOX DHX 5.0 Coil drin und bin begeistert...angenehm zu fahren und mit DropStop knallt nix mehr durch...


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. März 2013)

@juppi13007 *gg* die gabs gratis dazu  haha
Ja ne durchgeschlagen ist bislang noch nichts bei mir auch beim Dämpfer nicht.
Hab mich eh nicht getraut zu springen, das erste mal wieder langsam 
habs gemerkt meine kondition ist vom vielen essen dahin 
 @basti313 meinste soll ichs so lassen?


----------



## Achtzig (5. März 2013)

Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass nicht der Federweg oder dessen Nutzung die limitierenden Faktoren für Abfahrtsfreude beim Fahrrad sind, sondern es da eher an der Stabilität des Fahrwerks leidet. Dass der Dämpfer schneller durch den Federweg rauscht als die Gabel, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Auch bei mir war der O-Ring vom Dämpfer schon abgestreift, da war noch Weg an der Gabel übrig. Trotzdem hab ich die Gabel und nicht den Dämpfer gewechselt, weil ich glaube, dass es voll egal ist, wenn das Fahrwerk durchschlägt. Holpert dann halt ein wenig... Wichtiger ist, dass diese doofen Verwindung aus dem Fahrwerk raus kommt!


----------



## oliver13007 (5. März 2013)

Wie kommst Du denn jetzt mit der 36er Fox klar??
Merkst Du den Unterschied zu der 32er Gabel? Jetzt hast Du ne soliede Front, aber der Hinterbau ist ja bei dem AMS nicht gerade Überdimensioniert  
Ich würde das AMS ja gerne mal mit der 36er gabel fahren


----------



## Achtzig (5. März 2013)

So wirklich zum Testen gekommen bin ich noch nicht. Dazu is hier der Schnee zu doof. Doofer Schnee!! Aber so allein vom Rumfahren (Bordsteinkanten, Treppen) schon ne andre Hausnummer. Ich denk, das wird sich auch auf wurzligen, steilen Stücken bewähren. Und die Erfahrungen der andren hier gehen ja auch deutlich in die positive Ecke. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich mal wieder zum 150er fahren komme...


----------



## oliver13007 (5. März 2013)

Ja das wÃ¤re super wenn Du das machst.
Ich komme bis jetzt sehr gut mit meinem neunen DHX 5.0 DÃ¤mpfer zurecht...gestern ne Runde im Wald gedreht und bei den SprÃ¼ngen merkt man schon einen kleinen Unterschied...passt jetzt zu der Gabel.. fÃ¼r mich wÃ¤re ne Fox 34 reitzvoll, aber fÃ¼r 700-800 Euro wie sie hier im Forum angeboten werden, kann ich mir direkt ein Downhiller fÃ¼r's doppelte kaufen...da sind die relationen von Preis f. Gabel und gebrauchten Downhiller nicht sinnvoll/reitzvoll 
Ein Canyon mit 160-180mm gibt schon fÃ¼r ca. 1200â¬ und da ist ne 160-180mm Gabel drin...zur Not kaufste Dir ein Komplettbike...nimmst die Gabel raus und verkaufst den Rest hier im Forum oder Ebay...mit GlÃ¼ck holste die kosten fÃ¼r komplettbike wieder rein  Das ist ne geschnekte 36er Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (5. März 2013)

hmm ne 36er Fox wäre schon was tolles  
hab heute die neuen Stereo und Hanzz angeschaut *sabber*
mein Freundlicher hat paar leckere 

Aber zurück zu was ich eigentlich da war, hab mir einen neuen Vorbau geholt, 60mm hab den auch dran geschraubt aber Fazit mit dem Original Lenker, es ist immer noch zu lang.
Jetzt meine Frage der Original Lenker hat 780mm und der Low Riser 680mm ist das Fahrtechnisch wirklich so ein grosser Unterschied mit der Lenkerbreite? 
Da viele sagen breitere Lenker = Sicherheit Bergab?
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## oliver13007 (5. März 2013)

65mm Vorbau mit Standart Lenker 780mm breite






An meinem LTD war der Lenker glaube ich 680mm breit und man merkt den Unterschied auf jeden Fall...die Hebelwirkung ist unterschiedlich...je breiter desto mehr muss ich den Lenker einschlagen, somit fährt sich ein breiter Lenker ruhiger und verzeit hastige Lenkbewegungen eher als eine schmaler Lenker.
Breiter = gleich mehr Kontrolle würde ich sagen...

es sei denn es kommen zwei Bäume im Abstand von 770mm...dann wird'd eng


----------



## djwhitecraft (5. März 2013)

hmm stimmt. 
nur die langsam hab ich ein Problem noch ein Kürzerer Vorbau gibt es bald nicht mehr.
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl 18" ist zu gross für mich :/
Alternative Ideen?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. März 2013)

Ein breiter Lenker bringt schon gigantisch Sicherheit bergab.
Schon der Unterschied von z.B. 660 auf 700 mm ist beträchtlich.
Man sollte den Lenker natürlich auch weit außen greifen.
Ein dicker 780er-Lenker bringt nix, wenn man die Griffe weit innen mit der Hand umschließt.

Allerdings ist es in meine Augen nicht hilfreich, blind einen breiten Lenker zu verbauen, da der einige Körperbau eine ganz entscheidende Rolle spielt.
Eine Schrankwand kann sicher gut einen 780 mm Lenker gebrauchen, eine Spargelstange mit viel schmäleren Schultern wird das nicht wirklich umsetzen können, da derjenige dann viel zu tief und gestreckt auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## oliver13007 (5. März 2013)

@ LTD-TeamRider
so sehe ich das auch...
eine Person mit 160cm Körpergröße fährt bestimmt nicht so sicher mit einem 780mm Lenker wie einer mit 190cm. Die Breite muss zum Fahrer passen. Sonst wären auch nicht die schönen Kürzungsmarker am Lenker 
Außerdem sind die Lenker ja bei allen Größen von 16" - 22" gleich, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Somit kann jeder selber zu Säge greifen


----------



## djwhitecraft (5. März 2013)

Was wäre denn sinnvoll bei der Breite? ich bin 1.78 aber auch nicht der breiteste


----------



## oliver13007 (5. März 2013)

testen würde ich sagen...wir kennen ja deine vorlieben nicht. kauf dir einen breiten und kürz den dann in 10mm schritten auf jeder seite...


----------



## Vincy (5. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Was wäre denn sinnvoll bei der Breite? ich bin 1.78 aber auch nicht der breiteste


 
Mit deinen 1,78m hast aber bei 18" die richtige RH. Kleiner eher nicht. Habe auch 18", bin aber nur 1,73m groß mit SL 81cm. 
Kannst deinen Lenker mit der Kröpfung etwas mehr nach hinten drehen, somit bekommst auch eine geringe Reichweite mit den Armen. Ist dann ähnlich, wie ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau.


----------



## Achtzig (6. März 2013)

Also ich bin 1,9m lang und fahr ein 20". Vorbaulänge noch unangetastet, aber Lenker nur noch 680mm breit. Das ist wohl so ein bisschen mehr als schulterbreit... Aber da hilft wohl echt nur testen um glücklich zu werden. Oder einfach mit dem glücklich sein, der drauf ist...


----------



## oliver13007 (6. März 2013)

Bei dem schönen Wetter muss man einfach mal raus in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (6. März 2013)

@Vincy
Ja ich weiss, aber irgendwie kommts mir mittlerweile so vor das der Rahmen zu Gross ist.
Hm ja das hab ich mit meinem Low Rise so gemacht, nur leider ist der Lenker nicht wirklich breit, muss mal nach einem breiteren Lenker suchen oder doch noch ein Vorbau mit 40mm kaufen...


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

Es ist ja nicht nur mit der Körprgröße getan. Arm- und- Beinlänge sind von der Körperlänge einfach viel zu verschieden.
Ich bin z.B. "nur" 184m groß, fahre aber ausgezeichnet mit dem 22' Rahmen, einen 70cm/+17° Vorbau und dem 720er Vector.


----------



## djwhitecraft (6. März 2013)

ja genau das scheint mir das Problem zu sein, das ich zu kurze arme habe...
Aber eben, ich habe die Bikes in der Stadt getestet, da war das bequem...
Nunja hab jetzt einen neuen Freundlichen der da hilfreicher ist als da wo ich das Bike gekauft habe.
Und wenns halt wirklich nicht geht dann muss halt ein anderes Bike her


----------



## oliver13007 (6. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> ja genau das scheint mir das Problem zu sein, das ich zu kurze arme habe...
> Aber eben, ich habe die Bikes in der Stadt getestet, da war das bequem...
> Nunja hab jetzt einen neuen Freundlichen der da hilfreicher ist als da wo ich das Bike gekauft habe.
> Und wenns halt wirklich nicht geht dann muss halt ein anderes Bike her



Dein Vorbau kann aber noch ein gutes Stück kürzer...
das würde ich mal versuchen müsste ja Standart der 80mm Syntace dran sein wie bei mir
ich habe jetzt einen 65mm montiert...

bei Dir würde ich sogar 50mm sagen...dann kann der Sattel wieder ein STück zurück


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> ja genau das scheint mir das Problem zu sein, das ich zu kurze arme habe...
> Aber eben, ich habe die Bikes in der Stadt getestet, da war das bequem...
> Nunja hab jetzt einen neuen Freundlichen der da hilfreicher ist als da wo ich das Bike gekauft habe.
> Und wenns halt wirklich nicht geht dann muss halt ein anderes Bike her



Du solltest schon mindestens 50km am Stück fahren, um herauszufinden, ob die Geometrie stimmt. Beim kurzen Probefahren erscheint das Bike herrlich bequem, aber bei längeren Fahrten werden Deine Arme immer länger und Dein Rücken immer buckliger, was verdammt schmerzhaft sein kann.


----------



## djwhitecraft (6. März 2013)

@juppi13007
Ja genau der 80mm ist dran, der jetzige hat 60mm vielleicht sogar 40mm mal schauen. Den 60mm hatte er einfach da und hat ihn mir zum probieren mitgegeben.
Der Sattel sollte von der Position stimmen den hab ich so eingestellt das horizontal über der Achse des Pedals ist?!
 @CelticTiger, ja da hast du recht, bin das Stereo und das AMS beide so ca 20-30min gefahren aber halt leider nur Stadt... Naja nachher ist man immer klüger.
Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das schon hin das es "bequem" ist


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> @_juppi13007_
> Ja genau der 80mm ist dran, der jetzige hat 60mm vielleicht sogar 40mm mal schauen. Den 60mm hatte er einfach da und hat ihn mir zum probieren mitgegeben.
> Der Sattel sollte von der Position stimmen den hab ich so eingestellt das horizontal über der Achse des Pedals ist?!
> @_CelticTiger_, ja da hast du recht, bin das Stereo und das AMS beide so ca 20-30min gefahren aber halt leider nur Stadt... Naja nachher ist man immer klüger.
> Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das schon hin das es "bequem" ist



Dann kannst Du es wohl nur noch mit kürzeren und steileren Vorbauten versuchen und die Talas bei längeren Fahrten auf 150mm stellen und ggf. outlocken. Tip: Ergo-Griffe sind (fast) immer eine feine Sache!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. März 2013)

Also ich hätte wohl beim AMS 150 nen 16" Rahmen genommen.
Ich bin gerade mal 172cm groß und hab ne SL von 83cm, was genau der norm entspricht.... (verhältnis Körpergröße zu SL)

Mein Headline jetzt liegt zwischen 16" und 18" beim Cube, ist zwar recht kompakt aber bequem.
mit 65er Vorbau und momentan noch orig. 720er lenker.

Ich kann auf den gestreckten Dingern nix anfangen, dann kauf ich mir direkt ein Rennrad oder zumindest ein XC oder CC Bike.

Aber gerade wie bei mir ist es so das man locker zwischen 2 Größen wählen kann, die kann man auch def. so anpassen das man recht gut drauf sitzt.
Bei der nächst größeren Größe bekomme ich dann z.B. Probleme mit der Reverb, die passt dann nicht mehr in den Rahmen

65er und 50er Vorbauten in ordentlicher Qualität und zu nem fairen Preis bekommste bei Sixpack ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Also ich hätte wohl beim AMS 150 nen 16" Rahmen genommen.
> Ich bin gerade mal 172cm groß und hab ne SL von 83cm, was genau der norm entspricht.... (verhältnis Körpergröße zu SL)
> 
> Mein Headline jetzt liegt zwischen 16" und 18" beim Cube, ist zwar recht kompakt aber bequem.
> ...



Ich sitze, wenn ich die Talas auf 150mm einstelle, äußerst kommod und komfortabel auf dem 2011er AMS 130. Habe nur den originalen Syntace Vorbau gegen einen 70mm/+17° von 3T ausgetauscht.
Das Bike ist somit auf langen Strecken von der Geo her fast schon so komfortabel wie ein Tourenrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. März 2013)

Hast du denn genug Sattelauszug um z.b. noch ne 125er reverb zu fahren?

Und klar hast du den Vorteil durch die Gabel die front hoch zu bekommen, das ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## basti313 (6. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> @juppi13007 *gg* die gabs gratis dazu  haha
> Ja ne durchgeschlagen ist bislang noch nichts bei mir auch beim Dämpfer nicht.
> Hab mich eh nicht getraut zu springen, das erste mal wieder langsam
> habs gemerkt meine kondition ist vom vielen essen dahin
> @basti313 meinste soll ichs so lassen?


Keine Ahnung ob du es so lassen sollst. Aber ich stelle das Fahrwerk so ein:
Ich stelle den Sag auf 30% ein und passe die Zugstufe an. Druckstufe probiere ich während der Fahrt aus bis sie mir passt. Wenn ich auf ner Tour merke das es zu viel durchschlägt gebe ich für die nächste Tour mehr Druck rein.
Ich finde ohne richtigen Trail, für den du die Einstellung am Ende dann brauchst, kannst du die Einstellung auch nicht testen. Irgendwelche Stufen oder Absätze sind doch Unsinn.



Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass nicht der Federweg oder dessen Nutzung die limitierenden Faktoren für Abfahrtsfreude beim Fahrrad sind, sondern es da eher an der Stabilität des Fahrwerks leidet. Dass der Dämpfer schneller durch den Federweg rauscht als die Gabel, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Auch bei mir war der O-Ring vom Dämpfer schon abgestreift, da war noch Weg an der Gabel übrig. Trotzdem hab ich die Gabel und nicht den Dämpfer gewechselt, weil ich glaube, dass es voll egal ist, wenn das Fahrwerk durchschlägt. Holpert dann halt ein wenig... Wichtiger ist, dass diese doofen Verwindung aus dem Fahrwerk raus kommt!


Sehe ich auch so. Deswegen habe ich erstmal in einen stabilen Laufradsatz investiert. Dieser Easton Schmarrn der ab Werk dran war ist butterweich.



djwhitecraft schrieb:


> ja genau das scheint mir das Problem zu sein, das ich zu kurze arme habe...
> Aber eben, ich habe die Bikes in der Stadt getestet, da war das bequem...
> Nunja hab jetzt einen neuen Freundlichen der da hilfreicher ist als da wo ich das Bike gekauft habe.
> Und wenns halt wirklich nicht geht dann muss halt ein anderes Bike her


Wie wäre es mit fahren? Wenn du nicht fährst wird das Rad mit jedem Vorbau zwicken und wenn die Sitzposition halbwegs passt änders 2cm Länge am Vorbau überhaupt nichts.
Am Rennrad ist die Sitzposition ja viel problematischer. Und selbst da habe ich für meine Frau nen 3cm kürzeren Vorbau montiert und kann selber auch noch ohne Probleme damit fahren.



> Dann kannst Du es wohl nur noch mit kürzeren und steileren Vorbauten versuchen und die Talas bei längeren Fahrten auf 150mm stellen und ggf. outlocken.


Beim 150er ist 150 die Standard Einstellung. Die sollte außer wenns steil bergauf geht immer drin sein...



> Tip: Ergo-Griffe sind (fast) immer eine feine Sache!


Mir tun da beim Downhill die Finger weh weil ich zu sehr packen muss um nicht abzurutschen...



> Der Sattel sollte von der Position stimmen den hab ich so eingestellt das horizontal über der Achse des Pedals ist?!


Was ist wo? Das hört sich nicht wirklich korrekt an.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Hast du denn genug Sattelauszug um z.b. noch ne 125er reverb zu fahren?
> 
> Und klar hast du den Vorteil durch die Gabel die front hoch zu bekommen, das ist nicht schlecht.



Klar, die Reverb fuktioniert und passt hier bestens! Kein Problem!


----------



## djwhitecraft (6. März 2013)

@basti313 
Ja ich muss einfach weiter probieren um das passend einzustellen, mein Freundlicher wird mir da auch noch weiter helfen, wie es optimal ist.

Ja das mit dem LRS stimmt schon, aber ob man da bzw ob ich da einen unterschied feststelle, zuerst muss mal der Rest stimmen für mich.
Eine Reverb muss ich mir auch noch zulegen, den Griff unter den Sattel ist nervig...

Die Griffe sind für mich eigentlich okay, damit bim ich zufrieden.

Mit der Satteleinstellung meinte ich das: (hoffe ich darf das verlinken)
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/schritt-6-horizontale-sattelposition.598880.2.htm


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> @_basti313_
> Ja ich muss einfach weiter probieren um das passend einzustellen, mein Freundlicher wird mir da auch noch weiter helfen, wie es optimal ist.
> 
> Ja das mit dem LRS stimmt schon, aber ob man da bzw ob ich da einen unterschied feststelle, zuerst muss mal der Rest stimmen fÃ¼r mich.
> ...



Alleine einen um ingesamt 250g leichteren LRS wirst Du bei Beschleunigen mit viel Wohlgefallen spÃ¼ren!
So um die 1600g schwere LRS z.B. von Mavic oder DT Swiss sind erschwinglich (max. â¬ 400.-), qualitativ hochwertig und sollten als erste TunigmaÃnahme ganz oben auf der Liste stehen, wenn man schwerere LR fÃ¤hrt. 
Einmal gefahren, mÃ¶chte man dieses leichte und herrlich fluffige GefÃ¼hl (nicht nur am Hang) nicht mehr missen.


----------



## djwhitecraft (6. März 2013)

ist das so ein grosser unterschied? das man das so extrem merkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (6. März 2013)

sooo schwer sind die exp nun auch nicht. aber bessere, zum Rad passende Räder sind bei ähnlichem Gewicht deutlich steifer. und das merkt man deutlich.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> sooo schwer sind die exp nun auch nicht. aber bessere, zum Rad passende Räder sind bei ähnlichem Gewicht deutlich steifer. und das merkt man deutlich.



Nein, das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Die EXP 500 sind in der Tat recht ordentlich.


----------



## basti313 (6. März 2013)

Haben die EXP nicht wie die Vice nur 24 Speichen?


----------



## CelticTiger (6. März 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Haben die EXP nicht wie die Vice nur 24 Speichen?



Nö, volle 32 Speichen.


----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2013)

Ich zähl 28. Also, genaugenommen hab ich 14 gezählt und unterstellt, die zweite Seite hätte dann auch 14.

Aber zählt selbst:


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Ich kann bestätigen, dass es sich um genau 28 Speichen handelt...keine mehr oder weniger  Easton EXP 500

@ Achtzig
schon Berichtigt


----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgezählt: Komm auf den Fotos immernoch auf 28. Und das sind die Räder, die in meinem 2012er Race drinnen waren. Also sollten das Easton EXP500 sein. Oder? Aber es gab ja schon mal nen Thread mit unterschiedlichen Angaben zur Speichenzahl.


----------



## CelticTiger (7. März 2013)

Die Anzahl der Speichen weicht von den offizielle Abbildungen durch Cube um genau 4 Speichen ab, wie sich hier ersehen läßt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007CIZ1VG/testberichte_sub1-21/ref=nosim&ascsubtag=3702_301586_51388328_51388328"]Cube MTB AMS 150 Race black anodized (2012): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Aber Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig. Vermutlich haben sich die OEM-Zutaten bei Cube mal wieder geändert.

Ich bin das 2012er AMS 150 Race mal eine Woche gefahren. Hätte ich besser die Speichen gezählt.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Link funzt nicht CelticTiger...
Aber das ist doch überall in der Werbung so... In der Werbeanzeige sieht selbst der Kleinwagen dank Tieferlegung und großer Alufelgen toll aus...und schon ab 9.999,-

Die 150er AMS wurden auch mit Silberner Kurbel und oder Schwarzer Kurbel ausgeliefert...
Soweit ich weiß auch mit unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen

Die Werbefotos sind ja von den ersten Bikes überhaupt und wenn da änderungen in der Produktion erfolgen weil 28 Speichen günstiger sind...ist das halt so...


----------



## CelticTiger (7. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Link funzt nicht CelticTiger...
> Aber das ist doch überall in der Werbung so... In der Werbeanzeige sieht selbst der Kleinwagen dank Tieferlegung und großer Alufelgen toll aus...und schon ab 9.999,-
> 
> Die 150er AMS wurden auch mit Silberner Kurbel und oder Schwarzer Kurbel ausgeliefert...
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis! 

Hier ein anderer Link:
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/ams-150-race_02.jpg

Ich erinnere mich an die von Cube gebauten OEM-Laufradsätze DT Swiss XPW 1600 und XPW 1800. Hier gab es jede Menge Kombinationen, was Speichen, Naben und Felgen betraf. (Immerhin war hier die Speichenzahl konstant 32.)

Das ist schon ein merkwürdiges Gefühl, wenn man von 32 auf 24 LRS wechselt. Ich durfte neulich die Crank Brothers Iodine 3 mit 24 Speichen probefahren. Sie sind zwar recht leicht, aber sie Steifigkeit läßt bei meinen fast 90kg doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. 
Ich denke mal, bei den aktuellen Standardmaterialien im Laufradbau kommen schwere Fahrer um 32 Speichen nicht herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2013)

Das aktuelle 150 Race hat auf der Cube-Seite auch 28...


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Das Cube von MHW hat die besagte Silberne Kurbel...meins habe ich mit ner Schwarzen bekommen...

Mal ne andere Frage am die AMS 150er Fahrer...

Wofür nutzt Ihr euer Bike?? 

Ich nutze es für gelegentliche Touren, aber hauptsächlich für meine Trailrunde mit ein paar Sprüngen, Drops....und ca. 5 Bikeparkbesuche...

Wobei ich mir bei meinen ca. 90kg manchmal ne etwas steifere Gabel wünsche...
Weiß jemand das maximale Gewicht des Fahrers für die Gabel??

In der Anleitung stehen ja die 120psi für 104-113kg, aber ist das auch das Maximum??


----------



## CelticTiger (7. März 2013)

Kann man eigentlich in die LRS mit 24 Speichen Speichereflektoren einklemmen? 



juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das Cube von MHW hat die besagte Silberne Kurbel...meins habe ich mit ner Schwarzen bekommen...
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage am die AMS 150er Fahrer...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren nur den kleinen Bruder, daß AMS 130 Race von 2011, aber die fehlenden 20mm habe ich bisher noch nie vermißt. Ich habe, nachdem ich eine Woche ein 150er Race fahren konnte, keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt.
Allerding "mißbrauche" ich mein Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit. Hin und wieder geht's mit meinem Junior (der mir in Sachen MTB natürlich weit überlegen ist) in den Bikepark nach Winterberg. Über den Idiotentrail bin ich wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheiben bisher allerdings nicht hinausgekommen.  Ich hoffe, das ändert sich bald.
Ich bringe auch knapp 90kg auf die Waage. Die 2011er 150er Talas hat, was die Steifigkeit betrifft, bisher keine Wünsche offen gelassen.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Ja 24 Stück von diesen hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1610/a11479/3m-scotchlite-speichensticks-75-st.html


----------



## CelticTiger (7. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Ja 24 Stück von diesen hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1610/a11479/3m-scotchlite-speichensticks-75-st.html



Danke für den Hinweis!

ich hatte jetzt eher mit entsetzten Postings gerechnet.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

Warum?? Im StraÃenverkehr sind die Pflicht!! Sieht halt nur ******* aus...dewegen kommen sie bei mir nicht dran, aber das Gesetzt sagt das hier:

In Deutschland ist fÃ¼r den Betrieb eines Fahrrads im Ã¶ffentlichen  StraÃenverkehr der Aufbau der Fahrradbeleuchtung gesetzlich in Â§ 67 StVZO (Lichttechnische Einrichtungen an FahrrÃ¤dern) sowie in den TA  4 (Bautechnische Anforderungen), 6 (Lampen), 14b (SchluÃleuchten fÃ¼r  FahrrÃ¤der und ihre AnhÃ¤nger), 14c (Begrenzungsleuchten), 18  (RÃ¼ckstrahler), 18a (retroreflektierende Streifen an Reifen von  FahrrÃ¤dern), 23 (Scheinwerfer fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der) und 24  (Fahrradlichtmaschinen)[1]  geregelt. Eine seit 1998 diskutierte FahrradausrÃ¼stverordnung  (FAusrÃ¼stV) mit Ãnderungen einiger dieser Vorschriften wurde 2006 vom  Bundesrat abgelehnt[2].
 Vorgeschrieben sind:


eine Lichtmaschine mit einer Nennleistung von mindestens 3 W, deren  Nennspannung 6 V betrÃ¤gt (eine Batterie darf zusÃ¤tzlich verwendet  werden)[3]
ein nach vorn wirkender Scheinwerfer fÃ¼r weiÃes Licht
mindestens ein nach vorn wirkender weiÃer RÃ¼ckstrahler, dieser darf im vorderen Scheinwerfer integriert sein
eine Schlussleuchte fÃ¼r rotes Licht, deren niedrigster Punkt der  leuchtenden FlÃ¤che sich nicht weniger als 250 mm Ã¼ber der Fahrbahn  befindet
mindestens ein roter RÃ¼ckstrahler, dessen hÃ¶chster Punkt der  leuchtenden FlÃ¤che sich nicht hÃ¶her als 600 mm Ã¼ber der Fahrbahn  befindet
ein mit dem Buchstaben âZâ gekennzeichneter roter  GroÃflÃ¤chen-RÃ¼ckstrahler (die Schlussleuchte sowie einer der  RÃ¼ckstrahler dÃ¼rfen in einem GerÃ¤t vereinigt sein)
nach vorn und nach hinten wirkende gelbe RÃ¼ckstrahler an den Fahrradpedalen
mindestens zwei um 180Â° versetzt angebrachte, nach der Seite  wirkende gelbe SpeichenrÃ¼ckstrahler an den Speichen beider RÃ¤der oder  ringfÃ¶rmig zusammenhÃ¤ngende retroreflektierende weiÃe Streifen an den  Reifen oder in den Speichen beider RÃ¤der.


----------



## akisu (7. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> In der Anleitung stehen ja die 120psi für 104-113kg, aber ist das auch das Maximum??


cube gibt folgendes an:
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/


----------



## CelticTiger (7. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Warum?? Im StraÃenverkehr sind die Pflicht!! Sieht halt nur ******* aus...dewegen kommen sie bei mir nicht dran, aber das Gesetzt sagt das hier:
> 
> In Deutschland ist fÃ¼r den Betrieb eines Fahrrads im Ã¶ffentlichen  StraÃenverkehr der Aufbau der Fahrradbeleuchtung gesetzlich in Â§ 67 StVZO (Lichttechnische Einrichtungen an FahrrÃ¤dern) sowie in den TA  4 (Bautechnische Anforderungen), 6 (Lampen), 14b (SchluÃleuchten fÃ¼r  FahrrÃ¤der und ihre AnhÃ¤nger), 14c (Begrenzungsleuchten), 18  (RÃ¼ckstrahler), 18a (retroreflektierende Streifen an Reifen von  FahrrÃ¤dern), 23 (Scheinwerfer fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der) und 24  (Fahrradlichtmaschinen)[1]  geregelt. Eine seit 1998 diskutierte FahrradausrÃ¼stverordnung  (FAusrÃ¼stV) mit Ãnderungen einiger dieser Vorschriften wurde 2006 vom  Bundesrat abgelehnt[2].
> Vorgeschrieben sind:
> ...



Ja, Du hast ja vollkommen Recht!
Bist Du deswegen schonmal angehalten worden?



akisu schrieb:


> cube gibt folgendes an:
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/



Bei 100kg Kampfgewicht sollte man wohl besser gleich Keramiklager in den Hinterbau packen. Mal sehen. wann ich so weit bin.


----------



## oliver13007 (7. März 2013)

@ CelticTiger
nein ich denke auch mal das wäre ja mehr als Kleinlich jemanden mit Beleuchtung in der Nach, aber wegen fehlender Katzenaugen anzuhalten...die Poliezei achten auch Licht oder kein Licht...

@ akisu
oh dann bin ich ja hart an der Grenze mit meinen 90kg + Klamotten (Helm, Handschuhe, Trinkflasche, Rucksack etc.) ist man ja schnell mal bei 100 kg + Bike 13kg

Das ist ja mal mehr als lächerlich...die 115kg...da könnte ich mir das Hanzz oder Two 15 nicht mehr kaufen...die wiegen mehr als 15kg...+ die Protektoren die auf dem Rad ja Pflicht sind 

Deswegen Fahren die Amerikaner auch alle kein Fahhrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (8. März 2013)

man sollte immer vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen sein. cube macht es sich recht einfach, weil sie so einfach nicht für jedes modell diesen wert ausmessen/errechnen müssen. ausserdem müssen sie so vermutlich weniger garantiefälle abwickeln 



juppi13007 schrieb:


> da könnte ich mir das Hanzz oder Two 15 nicht mehr kaufen


na dann musst du wohl etwas abspecken bevor du dir ein hanzz kaufst 



			
				cube homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Den  begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist  Komponenten dar - Die  Freigaben  hierfür (z.B. Laufräder, Lenker,  Vorbau, ...) sind bei den  jeweiligen  Herstellern zu erfragen.


ich denke mal das hanzz hat schon komponenten die mehr aushalten  als die eines ams 150. aber der rahmen bricht sofort wenn über 100kg draufsitzen


----------



## oliver13007 (8. März 2013)

Also ich bin mir sicher, dass jedes Rahmenmodel am PC entwickelt und getestet wird. Da werden mit Sicherheit auch Belastungstest gemacht. Dann werden die Rahmen in der Praxis getestet...wann was wo bricht etc. Vorher geht da kein Rahmen raus bevor der nicht ausgiebig getestet wurde...
Die Werte für jedes Modell liegen Cube vor...nur gehen die mit den 115KG auf Nummer sicher, als Schutz vor zu vielen Reklamationen.

Was mich nur wundert: ALLE Fullys 115KG

Klar hält das Hanzz mehr aus, aber das Hanzz ist auch uneingeschränkt Fahrbar, das AMS 150 nicht...

CUBE Einsatzbereich:
*Fully von 140 -160mm* Federweg vorne und hinten
Schwerpunkt liegt hier beim bergab, ist aber bergauf noch fahrbar
Bereich: unbefestigte, wurzelige Strecken, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe

*Fully ab 160mm* Federweg vorne und hinten
Hier steht die Tauglichkeit beim Downhill und Bikepark im Vordergrund
Bereich: alles was fahrbar ist bzw. gesprungen werden kann


----------



## CelticTiger (8. März 2013)

Lt. Cube werden alle Rahmen und Hinterbauten bei Velotech, einem renommierten Prüfinstitut, durchgetestet.


----------



## djwhitecraft (10. März 2013)

So, zurück von einer kleinen Testrunde.

Hab den 60mm Vorbau + den Low Rise Lenker montiert und was soll ich sagen. bin total begeistert, lässt sich aufwärts viiiiel besser fahren. abwärts ist auch bequemer als vorher. 
Jetzt meine Frage der Lenker ist "nur 680mm" reicht das oder würdet ihr zu einem breiteren tendieren?
Der Original Lenker ist zwar 780mm aber ich kann die beiden nicht vergleichen das der Originale sowas von umbequem ist von der Haltung.


----------



## Jaw (10. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Schraube zur Befestigung des DirectMount-Umwerfers verwendet wird.
Laut Shimano ist es M6. Die mitgelieferte Schraube ist aber viel zu klein für das Gewinde an meinem AMS 150 (gerade erst gekauft)







Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, die Schraub sitzt nicht fest im Gewinde, sie hat wirklich so viel Spiel das man sie schräg stellen kann.

 @djwhitecraft: Ich bin gerade von 680 auf 780mm umgestiegen. Meine Meinung, 680mm ist gut, mehr ist besser, 780mm etwas zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (14. März 2013)

Also Du hast den Rahmen gekauft oder was? Am Komplettbike wäre ja ein Umwerfer montiert mit logischerweise passender Schraube. 

Probier halt man ne M5 bzw noch kleiner, irgendwann muss ein Treffer dabei sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (14. März 2013)

M6 ist richtig Du musst nur auch ne M6 Schraube kaufen...die Du da heißt schein eine M5 zu sein....


----------



## Jaw (17. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, die Auflösung wie folgt 

Hab den Rahmen zurück geschickt, es hat ein Insert gefehlt.
Ist jetzt drin und der Rahmen schon wieder unterwegs zu mir.
Jetzt hat er M6 ;-) und meine Schraube wird passen

Jetzt kanns weitergehen...


----------



## Achtzig (18. März 2013)

Na gut, so ist das Problem wenigstens gelöst. Aber ärgerlich ist sowas schon, find ich. Und wirft kein gutes Licht auf irgendwelche Qualitätsprozesse...


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen wo Du den Rahmen her hast?? Bike Discount??


----------



## Achtzig (18. März 2013)

Ich hätte erwartet, dass das Einsetzen von Gewindeeinsätzen Sache von Cube ist, oder macht das der Händler?


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Das ist richtig...Aufgabe von Cube!! Aber über den Bike-Discount verramschen die Ihre Restbestände  Habe da mal Laufräder "DT Swiss Cube Edition" gekauft...natürlich zum Sonderpreis, aber diese hatten an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme Montagespuren...habe zwar eine Gutschein bekommen, aber mehr und mehr bestätigt sich mein Verdacht, dass die da dem "Ramsch" von Cube verkaufen...


----------



## Jaw (18. März 2013)

Nein, ist nicht vom Bike Discount und ja, das ist Aufgabe des Radherstellers.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich den Rahmen schon wieder da - das nenne ich flott.


----------



## schorlebike (21. März 2013)

Hi,

zusammen, bin neu hier und interessiere mich für ein AMS 150,
weiß aber noch nicht genau welches Modell.
Wobei die Carbon-Modelle ja scheinbar schon vergriffen sind. Stand Anfang März.
Zuerst sollte es ein Stereo werden, die waren aber schon Mitte Febr. ausverkauft.
So die Info vom Händler!
Hab die Tage ein Alu Race 16" 2012 Probegefahren und war DH voll begeistert,
hatte aber UP Probleme mit der Segelstange von Lenker.
War unangenehm.
Hatte auf der Proberunde im Wald noch ein Jekill und Spezi dabei,
wobei das J. (14,9 Kg) UP besser funzte, aber Dh an das AMS (12,5 Kg) nicht rankam.
Ob's jetzt an der Segelstange lag oder weil das AMS auf mich eingestellt war
und das J. auf einen 20 Kg leichteren Fahrer kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Na schaun mer mal.

Gruß an alle
Timo


----------



## schorlebike (21. März 2013)

Ah ja,
wenn ich schon dabei bin:
Kann mir hier irgendeiner sagen wecher Unterschied in den verbauten Gabeln/Dämpfern liegt:
AMS 150 race:Fox 32 Talas CTD FIT/Fox Float CTD BoostValve
AMS 150 SL  :Fox 32 Talas CTD* Adjust* FIT/Fox Float CTD *Adjust* BoostValve
Einstellbar sind sie doch beide im race und SL, wo liegt da der Unterschied?
Und die Gewichtsangabe variiert auch zwischen HP und Katalog:
AMS 150 SL:12,9/13,3
AMS HPC SL:11,9/12,1
Wie passt das zusammen?

Cu


----------



## Vincy (21. März 2013)

Im Modus Trail (adjust) kann man da die Low Speed Druckstufe zusätzlich in 3 Stufen einstellen.
http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=ctd






Adjustable Trail Mode
To further fine-tune your ride, Factory Series forks with Trail adjust offer an extra 3 clicks of Trail mode adjustability. 
Once the lever is set to Trail mode, the soft, medium, and firm settings allow you to dial in performance with the perfect level of low-speed compression damping.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorlebike (22. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. März 2013)

Hi, was ist mein Rahmen in 20" mit Huber bushings + neuem innenlager noch Wert?Oder andersrum wer hätte Interesse?


----------



## Achtzig (27. März 2013)

Apropos Huber: Hat da eigentlich jemand schon mal nen direkten Vergleich mit den neuen Fox gemacht? Die scheinen ja auch deutlich besser gedacht zu sein... Ich bräucht nämlich noch ein paar Buchsen für ein AMS 100 und schwanke...

Den 100er Rahmen in Plastik und wohl von 2011 hab ich übrigens komplett nackt für 300 gekauft. Wenn Dir das jetzt irgendwie hilft, SRX-Prinz.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Wert??? Beim Bike Discount gabe es den 150er Rahmen für 399 Neu


----------



## basti313 (27. März 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Apropos Huber: Hat da eigentlich jemand schon mal nen direkten Vergleich mit den neuen Fox gemacht? Die scheinen ja auch deutlich besser gedacht zu sein... Ich bräucht nämlich noch ein paar Buchsen für ein AMS 100 und schwanke...
> 
> Den 100er Rahmen in Plastik und wohl von 2011 hab ich übrigens komplett nackt für 300 gekauft. Wenn Dir das jetzt irgendwie hilft, SRX-Prinz.


Ich habe die Buchsen von Fox am Wochenende verbaut. Rein von der Handkraft kann man nicht viel sagen, die ist eher stramm. Wenn ich mal ein paar km drauf gefahren habe baue ich sie nochmal aus und schaue ob sie besser eingelaufen sind.

Fakt ist, dass man dem Tipp von Fox folgen sollte sie trocken zu verbauen. Ich habe mich eher an Igus gehalten die bei Einlauf mit etwas Fett konstante Reibung und dauerhaft eine geringere Reibung vorher sagen...aber die Bewegung ist so klein, dass das Fett nur klebt und die Kraft massiv ansteigt. 

Im ganzen kann man aber sagen, dass die Teile einen tollen Eindruck machen. Sehr sauber verarbeitet, enge Passung, keine Chance für Dreck.



juppi13007 schrieb:


> Wert??? Beim Bike Discount gabe es den 150er Rahmen für 399 Neu


Mehr als 50% vom Neupreis halte ich bei gebrauchten Bike Teilen für Wahnsinn. Insofern...


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Also ich würde 380,- Euro VB verlangen hier im IBC....momentan gibt es den Rahmen nicht mehr im Bike Discount, also kannste was mehr verlangen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. März 2013)

OK  na dann ist es zu verrückt.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> OK  na dann ist es zu verrückt.



Leider sind die Cube's nach einem Jahr nix mehr wert...musste ich schon feststellen...ist halt kein Liteville  Vesuch doch Dein Glück...kostet ja nix!

Jemand interesse an einem Fox DHX 5.0 Coil 216x63,5mm???


----------



## Achtzig (27. März 2013)

Du meinst der, den Du fast geschenkt bekommen hast? ;-) Taugt er etz doch nicht oder bist Du Dein Radl losgeworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Du meinst der, den Du fast geschenkt bekommen hast? ;-) Taugt er etz doch nicht oder bist Du Dein Radl losgeworden?



Ich bin mein Bike losgeworden...guck mal was bei mir jetzt steht  oder in die Galerie... Preis gebe ich 1:1 weiter


----------



## schorlebike (27. März 2013)

Hi, 
hab bestellt:
HPC SL mit Reverb.
Soll vielleicht noch vor Ostern kommen -))
So long


----------



## Vincy (27. März 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi, was ist mein Rahmen in 20" mit Huber bushings + neuem innenlager noch Wert?Oder andersrum wer hätte Interesse?


 
Bekommt man neu mit Dämpfer für ca 540. 
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## Achtzig (28. März 2013)

Schon krass wenn man bedenkt wie andre Rahmen gehandelt werden. Nur weil dann da nicht Cube sondern was andres drauf steht. Oder ist der AMS-Rahmen wirklich so schlecht? Wär mir nämlich bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## basti313 (28. März 2013)

> Schon krass wenn man bedenkt wie andre Rahmen gehandelt werden.


Die Gebrauchtpreise sind teilweise sowas von daneben. Am geilsten finde ich die Liteville Rahmen. Alte ausgenaggelte 301 MK8 oder 9 werden für 1500Euro gebraucht gehandelt, den gleichen Preis für den sie zuletzt rausgeworfen wurden, während man nen neuen MK10 schon für 2000Euro bekommt.
Wir reden da über Räder die selbst mit gebrauchtem Rahmen 3000Euro kosten...ja da spare ich halt noch nen Monat und kauf mir nen neuen!



> Nur weil dann da nicht Cube sondern was andres drauf steht. Oder ist der AMS-Rahmen wirklich so schlecht? Wär mir nämlich bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen...


Der AMS Rahmen ist einfacher Durchschnitt. Wenn du was besseres willst musst richtig Asche hinlegen. Die meisten vergleichbaren Räder sind entweder genauso günstig gehandelt oder es steht halt Specialized drauf 
Wenn ich beim Angebot oben den Dämpfer raus rechne bin ich bei 400Euro...bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch sind die Lager nach nem Jahr kurz vor ihrem Ende. Wenn ich das beim Händler machen lasse mindestens 200Euro...bleiben 200Euro die vom Preis her halbwegs sinnvoll wären, alles andere ist übliche Ebay Dummheit.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. April 2013)

Danke  ich werde wohl noch eine Weile AMS fahren, bin ja auch eigentlich total Happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (3. April 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchtpreise sind teilweise sowas von daneben. Am geilsten finde ich die Liteville Rahmen. Alte ausgenaggelte 301 MK8 oder 9 werden für 1500Euro gebraucht gehandelt, den gleichen Preis für den sie zuletzt rausgeworfen wurden, während man nen neuen MK10 schon für 2000Euro bekommt.
> Wir reden da über Räder die selbst mit gebrauchtem Rahmen 3000Euro kosten...ja da spare ich halt noch nen Monat und kauf mir nen neuen!
> 
> 
> Der AMS Rahmen ist einfacher Durchschnitt.



Nun ja, gegen einen seriösen Volkswagen ist ja auch erst mal nicht Generellses einzuwenden.


----------



## Peter-S (4. April 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Fahrwerks-Setup
> 
> Ich stelle hier mal ein Formular zur Verfügung, wo jede/r 150er sein Fahrwerks-Setup eintragen kann. Ist vielleciht ganz hilfreich
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind hier veröffentlicht.



Da die Beteiligung bescheiden ausfiel , habe ich die Tabelle entfernt.


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. April 2013)

Schade wäre interessant für mich gewesen  um neue Setup zu testen.
Aber bei nur 2 Einträgen verständlich.


----------



## Peter-S (4. April 2013)

djwhitecraft schrieb:


> Schade wäre interessant für mich gewesen  um neue Setup zu testen.
> Aber bei nur 2 Einträgen verständlich.



 ja schade. Das gleiche habe ich mit den Litevillern gemacht und das haben knapp 30 Leute bis jetzt gemacht


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. April 2013)

Ja wäre für mich als Neuling interessant gewesen.
Wobei ich zugeben muss ich kannte die Tabelle bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## basti313 (4. April 2013)

> Nun ja, gegen einen seriösen Volkswagen ist ja auch erst mal nicht Generellses einzuwenden.


Nein, auf keinen Fall. Das AMS 150 ist ein gutes Rad und ich fahre es richtig gerne. Es hat als einzige Nachteile eigentlich nur die geringe Lenkkopfsteifigkeit, das etwas hohe Oberrohr und die schwächlichen Lager.
Das einzige Rad das dies alles besser macht und gleichzeitig nicht massiv bei der Tourentauglichkeit zurück steht ist das Liteville 301. Aber da ist der Rahmen halt genau 4 mal so teuer.



> Da die Beteiligung bescheiden ausfiel , habe ich die Tabelle entfernt.


Habe ich dir ja schon damals prophezeit. Ich wüsste auch nicht was ich da eintragen sollte...Werte vor oder nach dem ersten Service? Mit oder ohne neue Mounting Hardware? Mit welcher Dämpferpumpe, denn alleine die weichen teilweise um 20psi von einander ab...
Wer soll was von meinen möglicherweise falschen Einstellungen überhaupt was lernen?



> Ja wäre für mich als Neuling interessant gewesen.


Wenn die Werte vom Hersteller aufwändig in Zusammenarbeit mit Profis ermittelt werden dann bestimmt. Da es aber nur ein paar Pfuscher wie wir gewesen wären hätte ich die Tabelle nie verwendet.


----------



## fred-star (7. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Also ich überlege mir gerade das ams 150 zuzulegen. 
Dieses gibt es ja in mehrreren ausstattungen. Mich interessiert die race und die sl aber wo ist da genau der unterschied ausser die vario stütze. 

Das sl kostet 3200 das race könnte ich für 2350 bekommen?

Lohnt es sich das sl zukaufen?


----------



## Jaw (7. April 2013)

Hallo fred-star, Unterschiede gibt es in sämtlichen Anbauteilen. Gabel und Dämpfer sind eine Nummer hochwertiger, Schaltung ist beim SL komplett XT anstatt zum größten Teil SLX etc.. Steht ja alles auf der Cube-Site. Das Race ist die Vernunfts-Variante und meiner Meinung nach die wichtigsten Unterschiede sind beim SL die bessere Bremse und die Sattelstütze.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. April 2013)

fred-star schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Also ich Ã¼berlege mir gerade das ams 150 zuzulegen.
> Dieses gibt es ja in mehrreren ausstattungen. Mich interessiert die race und die sl aber wo ist da genau der unterschied ausser die vario stÃ¼tze.
> 
> Das sl kostet 3200â¬ das race kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 2350â¬ bekommen?
> ...



Das aktuelle 150 SL, welches austattungstechnisch mit dem 2011er Race auf einer Stufe steht, hat einen mÃ¤chtigen Preissprung hingelegt. 
Letztes Jahr kostete es noch â¬ 2800.-, dieses Jahr gleich â¬ 400.- mehr.  Dabei hat es keine wesentlichen KomponentenÃ¤nderungen gegeben, die diese saftigen Preissufschlag rechtfertigten.
Ich finde daher, daÃ das aktuelle Race fÃ¼r â¬ 2350.- eine ordentliche Wahl wÃ¤re. Den relativ schweren Laufradsatz kannst Du ja spÃ¤ter noch tauschen. FÃ¼r rund â¬ 400.- bekommst Du bereits recht leichte und hochordentliche LRS, wie z.B. DT Swiss X1600.
Unterm Strich ist das Race wegen der SLX-Komponenten und des LRS (s.o.) etwas schwerer als das Race, aber SLX braucht sich qualitativ vor XT absolut nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## basti313 (8. April 2013)

> Unterschiede gibt es in sämtlichen Anbauteilen


???



> Gabel und Dämpfer sind eine Nummer hochwertiger


Sind halt die Adjust Versionen bei denen man die Druckstufe einstellen kann. Kein großer Unterschied.



> Schaltung ist beim SL komplett XT anstatt zum größten Teil SLX etc..


Größten Teilen? Sind Umwerfer und Shifter größte Teile?



> Das aktuelle 150 SL, welches austattungstechnisch mit dem 2011er Race auf einer Stufe steht, hat einen mächtigen Preissprung hingelegt.


Sehr richtig. Mein 2011er hab ich noch für 2100Euro gekauft...



> Unterm Strich ist das Race wegen der SLX-Komponenten und des LRS (s.o.) etwas schwerer als das Race, aber SLX braucht sich qualitativ vor XT absolut nicht zu verstecken.


Die beiden SLX Komponenten machen vom Gewicht her gar nichts aus, die Bremsen sind gleich schwer, laut Liste haben beiden den 2.0 Laufradsatz.
Ich würde behaupten das das SL in der Realität mindestens 300g schwerer ist als das Race.



> Den relativ schweren Laufradsatz kannst Du ja später noch tauschen.


Der wird wie die letzten DT XPW Laufradsätze bei rund 1800g liegen, oder? Dann bringt eine Erneuerung so 200g. Die kann man auch bei der Kassette sparen, die ist auch 200g schwerer als eine XT Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (9. April 2013)

Also besser ein race von 2011?


----------



## Achtzig (9. April 2013)

Das ShadowPlus-Schaltwerk könnte ein echter Zugewinn sein, zumindest erhoff ich mir das von meinem. Ohne ist die Kette in wurzeligen Passagen oder beim Hüpfen schon öfter mal runtergefallen. 

Dann ist die XT-Bremse der Formula deutlich vorzuziehen. Zumindest, wenn die aktuelle RX ähnlich ist wie die 1 vom 2012er. Scheiß Einstellerei, scheiss Gequietsche, scheiss entlüften. Dagegen ist Shimano in allen Belangen sorglos (in dem Fall mit der Einschränkung: Wenn man Centerlock mag).

Und dann dieses Sitzhöhenverstellding. Muss man ja heut haben...

Aber dafür dann gleich 3200 Euro?? Ich würd's nicht tun.


----------



## fred-star (9. April 2013)

Sprechen schon viele sachen für das sl nur finde ich den preis schwer zu rechtfertigen. Würde aber gerne bei cube bleiben.


----------



## Achtzig (9. April 2013)

Also der Unterschied zum Race rechtfertigt in meinen Augen das SL nicht. Schaltwerk, Bremsen kannst Du gut und für relativ kleines Geld gebraucht nachrüsten. Die Sattelstütze dann neu und welche Du willst. Sollte mit 300 - 500 Eus leicht zu machen sein. Den Rest steck lieber in ne dicke Gabel oder wirklich ordentliche Räder...


----------



## akisu (9. April 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das aktuelle 150 SL, welches austattungstechnisch mit dem 2011er Race auf einer Stufe steht, hat einen mÃ¤chtigen Preissprung hingelegt.
> Letztes Jahr kostete es noch â¬ 2800.-, dieses Jahr gleich â¬ 400.- mehr.  Dabei hat es keine wesentlichen KomponentenÃ¤nderungen gegeben, die diese saftigen Preissufschlag rechtfertigten.


das 2012er sl hat 3000 euro uvp gekostet. es gab also nur eine preissteigerung von 200 euro.

ob nun fehlderelemente kashima coating brauchen oder nicht sei einmal dahin gestellt. reverb vs kronolog nimmt sich abgesehen vom preis auch nicht so viel. das minimal gewicht ist laut cube von 12,5 auf 12,9kg gewachsen. mein 2012 sl hat mit 18" allerdings schon 13 kg gewogen.

ach ja und ich wÃ¼rde auch 2013 eher ein sl als ein race kaufen


----------



## basti313 (9. April 2013)

fred-star schrieb:


> Also besser ein race von 2011?


Das bekommst halt nicht mehr neu. Nur zu überzogenen Gebrauchtpreisen 



Achtzig schrieb:


> Das ShadowPlus-Schaltwerk könnte ein echter Zugewinn sein, zumindest erhoff ich mir das von meinem. Ohne ist die Kette in wurzeligen Passagen oder beim Hüpfen schon öfter mal runtergefallen.


Das Shadow Plus ist sicher eine gute Investition, aber es rechtfertigt immer noch nicht den Preisunterschied. Wenns sein muss klemmt man ein SLX Shadow Plus für 50Euro rein und gut...



Achtzig schrieb:


> Dann ist die XT-Bremse der Formula deutlich vorzuziehen. Zumindest, wenn die aktuelle RX ähnlich ist wie die 1 vom 2012er. Scheiß Einstellerei, scheiss Gequietsche, scheiss entlüften. Dagegen ist Shimano in allen Belangen sorglos (in dem Fall mit der Einschränkung: Wenn man Centerlock mag).


Die "Tune" Bremse am Race hat vermutlich wie die gleiche Bremse am Radon den Sattel von der alten The One FR. Also die gleiche Bremse wie am 2011er Race. Auch hier: Ne aktuelle SLX Bremse dran und man hat keinen Nachteil zur SL Ausstattung (außer das SLX drauf steht...).



> Also der Unterschied zum Race rechtfertigt in meinen Augen das SL nicht. Schaltwerk, Bremsen kannst Du gut und für relativ kleines Geld gebraucht nachrüsten. Die Sattelstütze dann neu und welche Du willst. Sollte mit 300 - 500 Eus leicht zu machen sein. Den Rest steck lieber in ne dicke Gabel oder wirklich ordentliche Räder...


Stimmt absolut.


----------



## schorlebike (9. April 2013)

Hi,
bei Cube gibt's LRS DT Swiss; DT CSW All Mountain 2.0 straightpull
im Moment für 250,00 statt 500,00
Vielleicht ja für jemand interessant.

So Long


----------



## schorlebike (9. April 2013)

Hi,
ich hab' die gleichen Überlegungen wie djwhitecraft  angestellt.
Das Race/SL war mir aber im Verhältnis zu teuer. 
Race die Nachrüstung/SL der Aufschlag zum Race.
Da ich weder die Zeit, noch das Talent zum Schrauben habe,
fällt die Option Gebrauchtteile/Neuteile in der Bucht billig zu schießen weg.
Hab' mich dann für ein Super HPC SL entschieden.
War dann aber doch nicht zu Ostern da.
Soll Ende April kommen.
Schaun mer Mal..

So Long


----------



## schorlebike (9. April 2013)

Lass übrigens mein HPC SL sobald es beim Händler eingetroffen ist
wiegen (mit Kronolog ohne Pedale).
Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich das Ergebnis ja mal posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (9. April 2013)

Und dann bitte noch den Rahmen einzeln ;-)


----------



## schorlebike (9. April 2013)

Logisch wie gewünscht


----------



## fred-star (9. April 2013)

Ich stehe garnicht auf carbon daher fällt das hpc sl nicht in meine welt


----------



## schorlebike (9. April 2013)

Ich auch nicht......
Hab' mich dann aber überzeugen lassen...


----------



## CelticTiger (9. April 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> das 2012er sl hat 3000 euro uvp gekostet. es gab also nur eine preissteigerung von 200 euro.


Sorry, ich meinte das Race von 2011; das hat â¬ 2700.- gekostet. Ich erinnere mich deshalb an Preis und Ausstattung so genau, weil ich es mir damals kaufen wollte, es aber leider im Januar 2011 immer noch nicht lieferbar gewesen war. 
Ich bin dann auf den kleinen Bruder, AMS 130 Race ausgewichen, mit dem ich immer noch auÃerordentlich zufrieden bin.
Das einzig nervtÃ¶tende waren die dÃ¼nnen Formula Bremsscheiben, die ein MordsgetÃ¶se machten. Ich habe sie gegen XT-Scheiben ausgetauscht, seit dem ist Ruhe. 
Ich finde die Formula R1 klasse! Sie ist gut dosierbar, standfest (hat mich bisher noch nach keiner Abfahrt im Stich gelassen) und sieht mit dem elegant kleinen Radialgeber auch noch gut aus. Aber die GeschmÃ¤cker sind ja verschieden. Technisch zumindest eine Top-Bremse!
Wenn Du das Race von 2011 bekÃ¤mst, kÃ¶nntest Du natÃ¼rlich noch gÃ¼nstiger wegkommen, da es wohl nur noch ca. â¬ 2000.- kosten dÃ¼rfte. 
Ich finde, suchen lohnt sich!


----------



## fred-star (9. April 2013)

Ja aber 2000 für ein gebrauchtes... Nein danke. 

Denke es wird das sl da ich auch direkt los möchte und nicht erst alles ändern. Warte bis ende des jahres vill fällt es erwas im preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (9. April 2013)

fred-star schrieb:


> Ja aber 2000 für ein gebrauchtes... Nein danke.
> 
> Denke es wird das sl da ich auch direkt los möchte und nicht erst alles ändern. Warte bis ende des jahres vill fällt es erwas im preis



Nein, natürlich nicht gebraucht! Wenn Du ein bisschen im Web oder bei diversen Cube-Händlern suchst, könntest Du Glück haben, noch ein 2011er zu bekommen.


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und dann bitte noch den Rahmen einzeln ;-)


 
2340g, incl Dämpfer (RH 20")
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...pc-race.756219.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
Zum Vergleich, die Aluversion mit 3290g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-150-sl.625659.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2013)

Mit meinem 100er Plastikrahmen komm ich auf's gleiche Gewicht. Ziemlich genau sogar.


----------



## schorlebike (10. April 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> 2340g, incl Dämpfer (RH 20")
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...pc-race.756219.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
> Zum Vergleich, die Aluversion mit 3290g.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-150-sl.625659.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm




Danke, 
die Testberichte habe ich auch vorliegen, 
sogar in Papierform

Aber selbst auf der Cube HP steht 11,9 Kg. Gesamtgewicht
und im Katalog, sowohl der auf der HP und der in Papeirform
steht 12,1 Kg.

Was nun?

Und um das zu klären habe ich meinen  gebeten
das Bike einfach mal nachzuwiegen, 
wenn es denn endlich bei ihm iss.


Beim AMS 150 Super HPC Race schreibt  die MB beim Rahmenmaterial: ALU
LOL

Wenn ich es nachwiegen lasse weiß ich, was MEIN Bike wiegt,
und muss mich nicht auf irgendwelche Fachleute verlassen.

Aber es geht mir hierbei ums WISSEN und 
nicht ums RECHTHABEN oder um die blöden 200g.
Die speck ich bei mir schnell noch ab, wenn's dann
doch 12,1 Kg oder mehr sind

So Long


----------



## CelticTiger (10. April 2013)

schorlebike schrieb:


> Danke,
> die Testberichte habe ich auch vorliegen,
> sogar in Papierform
> 
> ...



Genau, morgens vor der Fahrt eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Brötchen weniger und Du hast die 200g weniger. 
Ich finde das immer witzig, wenn man in den Radler-Gaststätten, die in der Nähe der Bikeparks liegen, andere Biker draußen am Nebentisch beim Gespräch lauschen kann. Gelegentlich geht es dann auch um Gravity und die Leute unterbieten sich dabei bei dem Gewicht ihrer Bikes. Dabei futtern sie dann Kasseler mit Kraut, Rouladen oder Currywurst mit Fritten und trinken ein oder Weizenbiere. Anschließend fahren Sie dann in den Bikepark.


----------



## schorlebike (10. April 2013)

@ CelticTiger

Jo, zu denen gehöre ich......
also ich meine die mit dem Pfälzer Teller und nem Schoppen Wein
aber nich am Bikepark, sondern auf der Tour

So Long


----------



## Achtzig (10. April 2013)

Für mich liegt das auf der Hand: je leichter der Rahmen desto mehr kann ich essen ;-) und stellt euch das Steak vor, dass den Unterschied zwischen dem Alu-AMS und nem neuen Plastik-Stereo ausgleicht!


----------



## schorlebike (10. April 2013)

Hey hier gefällt's mir


----------



## CelticTiger (11. April 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt in diesem (kausalen) Zusammenhang die etwas Beleibteren untern den Bikern hier anspräche, könnte die ganze Angelenheit schnell politisch inkorrekt werden. Deshalb lasse ich es lieber sein.


----------



## schorlebike (11. April 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt in diesem (kausalen) Zusammenhang die etwas Beleibteren untern den Bikern hier anspräche, könnte die ganze Angelenheit schnell politisch inkorrekt werden. Deshalb lasse ich es lieber sein.




Es kommt darauf an, wie diese Ansprache aussieht......
und 
dass mit der Leibesfülle lieg wie so vieles im Leben im Auge des Betrachters

Denn frei nach dem Motto:
"Das ist kein Bauch, dass ist erotische Nutzfläche"

Zum Glück gibt es ja Carbon um das Systemgewicht zu drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. April 2013)

Ok, jetzt ist mein Rahmen bei eBay zu haben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121095263276...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_515wt_1368


----------



## Achtzig (15. April 2013)

Na dann mal viel Erfogl! Ich hab jedenfalls schon mal auf "beobachten" geklickt...

Und weil ich's versprochen hab: hier die ersten Eindrücke der dicken Gabel unterwegs:






Also echt ne absolute Empfehlung!!! Die 36 ist um Welten steifer als ne 32er, das Rad fährt sich sogar abgesenkt stabiler als mit der 32 ausgefahren. Wurzelteppiche, Steine... Geht alles Besser. Den cm mehr Federweg bzw. die geänderte Bauhöhe hab ich nie negativ wahrgenommen.
Natürlich wird auch das Rad seinen Teil dazu beitagen, aber ich muss echt sagen: Nie wieder ne 32er (außer a, CC und vielleicht für Kinder).


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2013)

Habe einen Fox RP23 Adaptive Logic XV (ohne Kashima) Modell 2012 abzugeben. Tune *F*, *M*, 200. Ist von einem AMS150 2012. 
Würde den auch eintauschen gegen ein softeres Tune (*M*, *M*, 200).


----------



## mimo6666 (15. April 2013)

Nabend Leutz,
da ich neu hier bin würde ich gern mal Fragen ob ihr euch für eure 150´er eine Schutzfolie für den Unterrohrrahmen zugelegt habt??
Ich würde mir gern eine Schutzfolie drauf machen nur weiss ich leider nicht wo ich die herbekomm bzw. was ich da nehmen könnte.


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2013)

Von Cube gibt es da welche. Bekommst über einen Cube Händler.
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/rahmen-strebenschutz.html


----------



## mimo6666 (15. April 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Von Cube gibt es da welche. Bekommst über einen Cube Händler.
> http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/rahmen-strebenschutz.html



Danke schonmal für deine Antwort


----------



## basti313 (16. April 2013)

Wenn wir schon bei den Schutzaufklebern sind: Wie habt ihr das Problem an der Sitzstrebe gelöst wo immer die Bremsleitung schabbelt? Die kleinen Cube Aufkleber die beim Rad dabei sind halten das nicht aus.
Ich denke drüber nach einfach nen Kabelbinder rum zu ziehen und die Leitung zu fixieren...müsste eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2013)

Einfach ein Stückchen dicke Schutzfolie dran oder einen Rahmenschoner an der Leitung.


----------



## Achtzig (16. April 2013)

Meine Lösung: Ich hab mich an die Kratzer gewöhnt... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (16. April 2013)

Moinsen,

habe heute endlich mal mein 2012er AMS150 ausgemottet und siehe da, nun knackt es auch überall... Nur lokalisieren konnte ich es noch nicht, müsste der Hinterbau sein. Ist unabhängig von der Pedalbelastung und sogar vom Sitzen wie es aussieht. Naja, mal schauen.


Viel schlimmer finde ich die Bremsleistung der The One. Welche Beläge sind da standardmäßig im Cube, Sintermetall oder organische? Jedenfalls war heute Essig mit 1-Fingerbremsen, nicht einmal das Hinterrad habe ich vernünftig bis ans Blockieren bringen können. Scheiben sind fettfrei und die Beläge nicht verglast. Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## pistenbrenner (16. April 2013)

Wenn das Knacken nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen ist, solltest du mal mit der Sattelstütze anfangen - Sattelstütze und Rohr ordentlich reinigen und den Sabber aus dem Rohr laufen lassen - sollte man nach jeder Schlammfahrt machen.


----------



## MB1846PS (17. April 2013)

Sag mal hat eigentlich einer von euch einen sigma tacho mit tritt Frequenz ich weiß absolut nicht wie ich das hinten am besten dran bekommen soll weil viel platz ist da ja nun wirklich nicht bitte mal ein paar Ideen


----------



## Achtzig (17. April 2013)

Bei mir haben die Züge die komischen Geräusche gemacht. Nachdem ich die Zugenden an den Rahmeneingängen geschmiert hatte, war's ruhig


----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2013)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> habe heute endlich mal mein 2012er AMS150 ausgemottet und siehe da, nun knackt es auch überall... Nur lokalisieren konnte ich es noch nicht, müsste der Hinterbau sein. Ist unabhängig von der Pedalbelastung und sogar vom Sitzen wie es aussieht. Naja, mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Die "The One" ist eine qualitativ hochwertige Bremse, die eigentlich über alle Zweifel erhaben ist, wenn man einmal von der Geräuschentwicklung mit den original Bremsscheiben absieht.
Hast Du das System denn vor der Wiederinbetriebnahme korrekt entlüftet?


----------



## Bucky2k (17. April 2013)

Der Druckpunkt ist eigentlich wie gehabt gut. Evtl. Habe ich die Bremse am Gardasee überhitzt, zumindest gut gequält. Aber an den Belägen habe ich nichts verglastes gesehen. Bei Nässe ist außer ohrenbetäubendem Krach auch Essig, Trockenbremsen dauert länger als gewöhnlich weil nix zupackt.

Gruß Bucky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2013)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt ist eigentlich wie gehabt gut. Evtl. Habe ich die Bremse am Gardasee überhitzt, zumindest gut gequält. Aber an den Belägen habe ich nichts verglastes gesehen. Bei Nässe ist außer ohrenbetäubendem Krach auch Essig, Trockenbremsen dauert länger als gewöhnlich weil nix zupackt.
> 
> Gruß Bucky



Bestünde die Möglichkeit, daß irgendwie Fett, Öl, WD 40, Silikonspray ("Bikespray") auf die Bremsbeläge gelangt ist?


----------



## Bucky2k (17. April 2013)

Klar, immer möglich. Aber eigentlich achte ich darauf. 

Ich werde mal schauen wie die Beläge nach dem großzügigen anschleifen sich wieder einlaufen. Wenn es nicht besser wird werde ich wohl einen neuen Satz Sinterbeläge besorgen und die Scheiben gründlich reinigen. Ich habe hier nachgefragt, evtl. hätte es ja an den Belägen liegen können, das Cube da was anderes ausliefert.
 @CelticTiger: Bringt die XT Scheibe bei der verbauten The One FR etwas? Die 6-Loch Befestigung ist universell und auch XT Scheiben müssten passen, oder?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2013)

Von der Bremsleistung her gibt es zwischen XT- und Original Formula-Scheiben keinen Unterschied. Sie sorgen eben nur für Ruhe.


----------



## pistenbrenner (17. April 2013)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt ist eigentlich wie gehabt gut. Evtl. Habe ich die Bremse am Gardasee überhitzt, zumindest gut gequält. Aber an den Belägen habe ich nichts verglastes gesehen. Bei Nässe ist außer ohrenbetäubendem Krach auch Essig, Trockenbremsen dauert länger als gewöhnlich weil nix zupackt.
> 
> Gruß Bucky


 
Kann an den Bremskolben liegen, vielleicht müssen die gängig gemacht werden. Die FR ist eigentlich eine super Bremse und mit den zweiteiligen Scheiben aus 2012 habe ich auch keine nervige Gräuschkulisse mehr.


----------



## Bucky2k (17. April 2013)

Das extreme Quietschen war auch nur bei Nässe. Und wenn ich die Bremsleistung wieder in den Griff bekomme sind die ja auch fix wieder Trockengebremst.

Die Kolben sind gängig und ziehen sich symmetrisch zurück.

Ich werde am Wochenende eine Tour mit geschmirgelten Belägen machen und im Anschluss ggf. nen Satz neue kaufen. Ich denke damit müsste es besser werden.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. April 2013)

OK, es ist so weit.
Ich verabschiede mich mit einem letztem Bild.
Ab sofort fahre ich ein Slayer


----------



## djwhitecraft (23. April 2013)

So also, war heut nochmal bei einem anderen Händler.
Der hat sich meine Gabel angeschaut, Ergebnis: Meine Luftkammer ist wohl undicht. Jetzt wird die Gabel nächste Woche eingeschickt, und ich bekomme eine Ersatzgabel.
Vorallem in der Druckstufeneinstellung hat man es extrem gemerkt, wir haben mit einer anderen Gabel verglichen, Bei mir passiert bei der Druckstufeneinstellung praktisch nichts spürbares...


----------



## mimo6666 (26. April 2013)

Nabend alle,
mal ne Frage in die Runde, ich suche eine versenkbare Sattelstüze und wollte mal Fragen was ihr da so empfehlen könnt und was besser wäre eine wo per hydraulik geht oder eine mechanische wo per Hebel zu verstellen ist. Desweiteren welche maße muss ich denn da beachten??
Kenn mich da noch nicht so aus auf was ich da achten muss.

lg


----------



## akisu (29. April 2013)

ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm die sattelstütze direkt am lenker steuern zu können. kein absteigen oder extra anhalten.


----------



## Achtzig (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube, wenn man schon so ne Stütze hat, macht die nur mit Lenkerbedienung so richtig Sinn. Der Griff unter den Sattel, also die Hand weg vom Lenker ist (ohne das eine oder das andere jemals getestet zu haben) eine zu große Einschränkung und rückt so zu nahe an die Absenkung einer normalen Stütze mit Schnellspanner. 
So wirklich Sinn macht die Vario-Stütze doch, wenn Steil runter und fieß hoch sich schlagartig abwechseln. Und grad da geht halt Hand vom Lenker oft nicht gut... Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (29. April 2013)

Also ich habe beide getestet, bin am anfang gut klar gekommen mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel (gewöhnungssache) bin jetzt aber auf die Reverb gewechselt, hab diese günstig gekauft..
Die frage ist halt immer wie wird das Bike gebraucht, für "anfänger" reicht auch diese mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel (da man meist eh nicht mit hoher geschwindigkeit in einen Trail fährt, war bei mir so)


----------



## JDEM (4. Mai 2013)

Da ich mit der Suche nix gefunden habe, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen:

- Hat jemand mal den Rahmen einzeln gewogen?

- Ist die Leitungsführung für ne Reverb Stealth geeignet (also irgendwo zum Sitzrohr offen) oder muss man den Bohrer ansetzen?

- Vielleicht ist ja jemand auch zuvor ein Stereo gefahren und kann nen kleinen Vergleich ziehen...

Schon mal danke!


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir hat es noch Platz für eine Leitung beim Tretlager..

Den vergleich kann ich dir hoffentlich in 2-3 Wochen liefern. 
Mein Händler hat mir versprochen das ich ein 650b mitnehmen darf wenn meines im Service ist. Dann kann ich Vergleichen.
Ich bin eben auch nicht ganz 100%zufrieden mit dem AMS von der Sitzposition her.


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Da ich mit der Suche nix gefunden habe, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> - Hat jemand mal den Rahmen einzeln gewogen?
> 
> ...


 


- Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer ca 3200g (18").
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-ams-150-sl.539519.2.htm
- Die Stealth kann man innen durchs Tretlagergehäuse führen. Beim Unterrohrausgang für die Schaltzüge muß da ein Loch gebohrt werden. Ist da an der Stelle recht bedenkenlos.

- Der Hinterbau ist viel sensibler, agiler und auch schluckfreudiger. Aber nicht ganz so steif. Etwas Wippneigung bei softer Abstimmung (mit weniger Sag fahren).


----------



## JDEM (5. Mai 2013)

@ Vincy: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort 

Hätte gedacht der Rahmen wäre leichter, aber dann hat man wenigstens keine Coladose die direkt zerbeult.


----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2013)

Nein, der ist leider kein Leichtgewicht. Da mußt dir die Carbonversion SHPC holen. Der wiegt dagegen nur 2340g (mit Dämpfer!).
Da kann man aber keine Stealth verwenden, das Tretlagergehäuse ist unten kpl geschlossen.


----------



## schorlebike (5. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, der ist leider kein Leichtgewicht. Da mußt dir die Carbonversion SHPC holen. Der wiegt dagegen nur 2340g (mit Dämpfer!).
> Da kann man aber keine Stealth verwenden, das Tretlagergehäuse ist unten kpl geschlossen.



Hi,
ich bekomme/soll bekommen nächste Woche ein SHPC SL mit einer Stealth.
Lässt sich laut Cube, auf Anfrage meines Händlers, ohne Probleme und bohren verlegen.....

So Long


----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2013)

schorlebike schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bekomme/soll bekommen nächste Woche ein SHPC SL mit einer Stealth.
> Lässt sich laut Cube, auf Anfrage meines Händlers, ohne Probleme und bohren verlegen.....


 

Die meinen da bestimmt nur die Reverb (nicht die Reverb Stealth) und mit der Verlegung außen am Oberrohr entlang. Denn dort ist die serienmäßige Leitungsverlegung.
Aber auch gut möglich, dass es beim 2013er Modell geändert wurde. Die Halteösen sind dort aber auch noch. Bisher war es nicht möglich und darauf war meine Aussage bezogen.


----------



## schorlebike (5. Mai 2013)

Es ging explizit um die Stealth!
Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was mein Händler mir gesagt hat.
Er war auch der Meinung die Stealth wäre nicht verbaubar und deshalb hat er sich auf mein Drängen hin mit Cube in Verbindung gesetzt.
Ich kann gerne hier nochmal posten, wenn ich mein Bike dann habe.
Dann weißich ed genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (7. Mai 2013)

So meld mich auch mal nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt mit der Ersatz Gabel
Es lässt sich total anders fahren, die Gabel gibt viel mehr Rückmeldung und Sicherheit.
Fazit davon: Die "alte" Gabel war wirklich defekt, die Trails lassen sich soo viel schneller und sicherer und vorallem weniger verkrampft fahren.


----------



## Bucky2k (7. Mai 2013)

Wie sehr bemerkst Du nun Änderungen der Druckstufeneinstellung? Ich kann auch nichts direkt bemerken, maximal einbilden...


----------



## Bucky2k (7. Mai 2013)

Frage meinerseits:

Heute ist mein Monatgeständer gekommen und ich möchte am Donnerstag den Hinterbau auf der Suche nach der Ursache des Knackens zerlegen. Ist etwas besonderes zu beachten? Hat das 2012er AMS Modell auch Lagerprobleme? Ich finde den Beitrag nicht wieder, irgendwer hatte hier doch schon lose Lager in seinem Bike oder?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## djwhitecraft (7. Mai 2013)

Dann bring die Gabel zum Händler, war bei mir genau das gleiche.
Man merkt wirklich einen grossen unterschied zwischen den Stufen, geht erheblich schwerer zum einfedern.
Also lass die Gabel lieber mal checken, bzw wie mein Händler wie haben 2 Gabeln verglichen, dann war es sofort spürbar...

Hab auch ein Knacken und dazu noch Spiel im Hinterbau, das wird dann beim Service gerade untersucht woran das liegt.


----------



## Bucky2k (7. Mai 2013)

Die Gabel gefällt auch so gut. Die Druckstufe ist vorn ja nicht soo wichtig...

Beim ersten Gabelservice mal anmerken


----------



## Achtzig (8. Mai 2013)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Frage meinerseits:
> 
> Heute ist mein Monatgeständer gekommen und ich möchte am Donnerstag den Hinterbau auf der Suche nach der Ursache des Knackens zerlegen. Ist etwas besonderes zu beachten? Hat das 2012er AMS Modell auch Lagerprobleme? Ich finde den Beitrag nicht wieder, irgendwer hatte hier doch schon lose Lager in seinem Bike oder?
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, irgendwie war da mal was gewaltig krumm...

Ich hab bei mir hin und wieder ein loses Horstlink-Schräubchen nachziehen dürfen, ein Tropfen Schraubensicherung kann also nicht schaden. Sonst sollte da wohl kein Hexenwerk dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (8. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte hier bestimmt nicht klug*******risch 'rüberkommen. Aber, als eine der ersten Maßnahmen sollte nach dem Neukauf doch die Lagerverschraubungen des Hinterbaus überprüft werden. Wenn ich mir hier alleine den Lager-Thread durchlese, dann habe ich den Eindruck, daß dieser kleine Griff von den wenigstens Händlern ausgeführt wird.
Gerade Cube täte gut daran, seinen Bikes bei der Auslieferung ein Fläschchen Loktite 243 beizulegen.


----------



## djwhitecraft (8. Mai 2013)

@CelticTiger

Mein neuer Händler (hab das Bike bei einem anderen Händler der noch eines Lager hatte gekauft) der hat auch total gemotzt, er hat zu mir gesagt er baue die ganzen Bikes komplett auseinander und dann wieder zusammen, dann ist er für sich selber auch beruhigt und weiss das das Bike in Ordnung ist. Mein Bike z.B wurde anscheinend nicht kontrolliert nicht (Gabel defekt, Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt, Steckachse hinten loose, Spiel im Hinterbau etc...) 
Daher hat er mir gesagt beim Service denn ich gerade machen lasse wenn die Gabel wieder zurück ist, wird er das Bike von Grund auf kontrollieren etc...
Ich hätte das Bike gerne bei Ihm gekauft nur leider hatte er kein 150er mehr...
Aber eben, die meisten wollen nur verkaufen...


----------



## CelticTiger (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mein 2011er AMS bei Fahrrad.de gekauft. 
Als das Bike bei mir zwei Tage nach der Bestellung via UPS zu Hause eintraf, war ich angenehm überrascht. Alles war ordentlich eingestellt: Die Schaltung vorne und hinten, die Bremsen und sogar die Federelemente über den Daumen. (Fahrrad.de erfragt hierfür vor dem Kauf die Körpermaße und das gewicht des Kunden.) Selbstredend, daß die Verschraubungen auch alle fest waren.
Nur leider ist der kompetente Kundenservice quantitativ hoffnungslos überfordert.


----------



## schorlebike (8. Mai 2013)

Hi,
mein Fahrrad ist abholbereit...

Auch am 2013 HPC keine Stealth verbaubar.

Zitat Händler: 
"Die Jungs von Cube haben Quatsch erzählt"


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2013)

Alles andere hätte mich da auch sehr überrascht!


----------



## schorlebike (8. Mai 2013)

Ich frag' mich bei solchen Aktionen halt immer:"Warum geb ich mir solche Mühe im Vorfeld alles abzuklären, wenn ich dann doch nicht genau das bekomme was ich will und dann noch für DIE KOHLE."
Spielt jetzt keine Rolle wer's verbockt hat.Cube oder Händler, der sich übrigens heute extra für mich hingestellt hat und das Bike fertig gemacht hat, damit ich es heute noch holen kann für den morgigen Feiertag. .Ohne, dass ich etwas davon gesagt habe..und er wäre sogar noch 'ne Stunde länger geblieben um mir das Rad noch zu übergeben.
Hat aber meinerseits nicht geklappt.Die Regierung hat ein Veto eingelegt...
SO LONG


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Mai 2013)

schorlebike schrieb:


> IHat aber meinerseits nicht geklappt.Die Regierung hat ein Veto eingelegt...
> SO LONG



Oje, Du meinst sicherlich die Finanzministerin.


----------



## schorlebike (9. Mai 2013)

Nö,
meine Finanzen regle ich schon selbst
Es ist wie beim Auto...
Die Regierung muss nicht soooo genau wissen was da für 'n Motor drin iss und wo man überall das Kreuzchen gemacht hat ;-)
Aber sie war nicht begeistert nach 14 St. im Geschäft die große Hektik aufkommen zu lassen und dann im Tiefflug 50 Km über die BAB zu brummen, nur um dann daneben zu stehen wenn ihr Göttergatte noch Stundenlang fachsimpelt und sich seine neuste Errungenschaft bis jns letzte Detail erklären lässt, während unser bestellter Tisch an andere hungrige Mäuler vergeben wird...
Aber was solls...
Iss halt morgen mein großer Tag...


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Mai 2013)

Dafür gehst Du das nächste mal ohne zu Murren mit in den Schuhladen.  Aus taktischen Gründen hättest Du das jedoch besser vor Deinem Bikekauf machen sollen.


----------



## schorlebike (10. Mai 2013)

Hab's eben abgeholt
Goile Kiste
12,7 Kg incl.Pedale und Reverb

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (10. Mai 2013)

Nach schlappen 7 Monaten mit relativ wenigen Winterausfahrten hat das Hinterrad Spiel in den Lagern, die Ami Lager sind nicht von hoher Qualität - werde sie gegen SKF Lager tauschen - oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung ?


----------



## Bucky2k (11. Mai 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit SKF ist zwar nicht brandaktuell, aber selbst die billige Serie ist in der Regel den Serienlagern weit überlegen...


----------



## sanwald81 (11. Mai 2013)

Hatte nach knapp 1000km schon ein Knacken im Hinterbau. Dann habe ich die Hauptschwingenlager gegen welche von SKF getauscht und seit etwa 2500km ist Ruhe. Die Qualität der Originallager kann also nicht gerade hoch sein.


----------



## Bucky2k (11. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand evtl. mal eine Liste mit den Teilenummern von SKF für den Gesamten Hinterbau erstellt?


----------



## Trailrider1993 (18. Mai 2013)

Stehe vor dem Kauf eines AMS 150 pro und wollte gerne wissen, ob es dank der Geometrie gut bergauf geht?


----------



## mimo6666 (18. Mai 2013)

Trailrider1993 schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem Kauf eines AMS 150 pro und wollte gerne wissen, ob es dank der Geometrie gut bergauf geht?



Also ich habe meins jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen und ich muss sagen bis letzte Woche mit den Flattis ging es schon gut nun mit den Klickis noch besser. Ich bin voll und ganz Zufrieden mit dem AMS bisher in allen Regionen


----------



## pistenbrenner (19. Mai 2013)

Trailrider1993 schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem Kauf eines AMS 150 pro und wollte gerne wissen, ob es dank der Geometrie gut bergauf geht?


 
Ja geht auch bergauf super, außerdem kannst du in Extremsteigungen die Gabel absenken.


----------



## Trailrider1993 (19. Mai 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Meint ihr zwischen dem 130 und 150 ist der Unterschied groß was die Fähigkeinen im Uphill betrifft?


----------



## AXION (19. Mai 2013)

@ Trailrider1993
War gestern mit einem Kumpel in den Bergen unterwegs, er war auf dem 130 und ich auf dem 150. Die Uphill Qualitäteten unterscheiden sich so gut wie gar nicht. Beide Räder haben eine annähernd gleiche Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AXION (19. Mai 2013)

Hatte heute leider einen Sturz mit Materialschaden, mir ist der Schnellspanner der Steckachse abgebrochen (siehe Bild).





Die Suche nach ersatz erscheint mir nicht ganz einfach, weil ich mich bisher noch überhaupt nicht mit Steckachsen auseinander gesetzt habe. 
Korriegiert mich wenn ich Falsch liege, aber ich brauche wohl eine X-12 Steckachse.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob diese (http://bike-3.de/DT-Swiss-Schnellspanner-RWS-X-12) - Achse passt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es die richtige Achse ist und was es eventuell für Alternativen gibt?
Schonmal Danke für die Antworten
http://bike-3.de/DT-Swiss-Schnellspanner-RWS-X-12


----------



## Vincy (19. Mai 2013)

Ist die richtige Steckachse.


----------



## sanwald81 (29. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal die Bezeichnungen der kompletten Hinterbaulager in Erfahrung gebracht. Hatte bisher nur die Hauptlager und die Horstlink-Lager inspiziert und die Bezeichnungen notiert.

- Hauptlager: 2x 6000-2RSH-SKF
- Horstlink: 4x 688-2RS

Die Bezeichnung von SKF für die Horstlink-Lager müsste diese hier sein: 628/8-2RS1


----------



## Bucky2k (29. Mai 2013)

Sauber, mir fehlte das Hauptlager.

Sitzstrebe-Umlenkhebel: 698RS
Umlenkhebel-Rahmen: 6800RS

Ich bin mir allerdings nicht 100% sicher ob es einzelne Lager sind oder wie beim Horstlink 2 pro Seite... Aber wenn meine Skizze stimmt dann nur eines pro Seite. 

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2013)

Lagerset: Umlenkhebel






Lagerset: Hauptlager






Lagerset: Horstlink


----------



## Jaw (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Axion,



AXION schrieb:


> Korriegiert mich wenn ich Falsch liege, aber ich brauche wohl eine X-12 Steckachse.
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob diese (http://bike-3.de/DT-Swiss-Schnellspanner-RWS-X-12) - Achse passt.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es die richtige Achse ist und was es eventuell für Alternativen gibt?
> http://bike-3.de/DT-Swiss-Schnellspanner-RWS-X-12



Ich wäre etwas vorsichtig.

Ich habe im Moment das gleiche Problem und eine Syntace 142mm zu Hause. Die ist aber 5mm kürzer.
Sprich die DT ist 147mm lang. Leider verstehe ich das auch noch nicht, ich dachte das gehört zum x-12 Standard, ist wohl aber nicht so.
Messe doch mal wie lange die Achse vom Konus bis Anfang Gewinde ist.

Grüße Jaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2013)

142mm ist die Einbaubreite!
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-for-X-12


----------



## Jaw (1. Juni 2013)

Nabenbreite ist klar, aber der Hinterbau (Aufnahme und Gewinde) kann ja, theoretisch, je nach Rahmendesign unterschiedlich sein.

Die Syntace-Achse hält bei mir nur in den ersten Gewindegängen. Ich hoffe man kann es sehen:





Falls ich das falsch verstehe wäre schön, ich finde die Syntace-Variante schöner


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2013)

Nein, der Syntace X-12 142mm Standard ist genormt. Da kann man die Syntace oder die DT Swiss X-12 Steckachse verwenden.
Normalerweise hat die da keine Spitze vor dem Gewinde. Sieht aus, als hätte man da am Gewindeansatz was verändert. Vielleicht für eine normale 12x135mm Steckachse verändert, deswegen auch kürzer.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1741


----------



## Jaw (8. Juni 2013)

So, eine Info von Syntace:



> Die abgebildete Syntace X12 Achse ist in Ordnung und kannst du so verwenden. Die Angabe 135+ oder 142 ist jeweils die gleiche Achse (alte/neue Bezeichnung)
> Für die Stabilität ist es ausreichend wenn die X12 Achse nur 4-6 Gewindegänge eingeschraubt ist.



Trotz allem würden mich die Maße von der Achse interessieren, die Vincy gepostet hat. Kann bitte jemand messen wie breit die Achse zwischen der dünnen Seite des Konus und dem Gewinde sowie die Breite des Gewindes ist.

Grüße Jaw


----------



## Hirsch85 (9. Juni 2013)

So meine Freunde, nach 1 1/2 Jahren auf meinem AMS 150 Pro kann ich auch nur positives Berichten. Naja ok die SLX wird denke ich bald mal ausgetauscht aber ansonsten läuft alles Top. Ich bin 1,81 groß und fahre den 20". Auf meinen Touren geht es meist abwechslungreich zu, das heißt das ich meist Trails suche bzw. Touren fahre bei denen jeder Anstieg mit einem schönen Trail belohnt wird  Hier macht sich das Rad meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut. Klar, es lässt sich nicht mit einem Remedy etc. vergleichen. Aber trotz der Harten Gangart (wurzelpassagen, Stufen >30cm, kleinere Hips) leistet es treu seinen Dienst. Uphill ist es natürlich super zu fahren. In unsere Truppe fahren wir gemischt Hardtails und Fullys, es ist alles dabei vom 29" Carbon bis halt zu meinem 150er und wir bleiben am Berg schön zusammen...klar wenn wir sprinten bin ich hinten . Was mich aber echt am meisten freut ist das es auf dem Trail so gut geht....am Anfang musste ich mich erst an die Größe gewöhnen weil man bei dem großen Rahmen (Uphill und auf Tour für mich einfach ein deutliches +) schon ganz schön mit dem Körper arbeiten muss um die Karre in die Kehre zu werfen, aber einmal dran gewöhnt läuft es ganz Rund  

So hoffe ich konnte mit meiner Erfahrung auch mal was beitragen.

Gruß Hirsch


----------



## sanwald81 (10. Juni 2013)

> Zitat von *Hirsch85*
> 
> 
> Klar, es lässt sich nicht mit einem Remedy etc. vergleichen.


Was konkret findest Du am Remedy besser? Hattest Du schon mal einen direkten Vergleich zum AMS?


----------



## Hirsch85 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich finde man sitzt zentraler im Rad und auf Spitzkehrentrail ist es spritziger und lässt sich leichter in enge Kehren schmeißen. Ss war mein Eindruck nach einer Abfahrt wo ich mal getauscht habe.Ich werde aber cube treu bleiben  Nen Stereo reizt mich


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Juni 2013)

Ich schätze am AMS 130/150 die kommode Sitzposition. Bei voll ausgefahrener Talas sitzt man dort fast so komfortabel wie auf einem Trekkingbike. Damit ist eine 150km Tour am Tag kein Problem. Diese Sitzposition habe ich bisher auf keinen anderen Allmountain so erfahren.
Ich meine allerdings, daß die 2011er hier noch etwas komfortabler sind, als die 2012/13er Bikes. Bisher glaubte ich, die Rahmen seien seit der Einführung 2011 gleich geblieben.


----------



## Kuhklaus (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier, weil ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden. Besitze ein AMS 150SL, Modelljahr 2013. Ich hab mit dem Rad noch keine 150km gefahren aber ich habe seit Anfang an ein fürchterliches Knarzen, wenn größten Gang fahre, also vorne großes Blatt und hinten kleines Ritzel; das ganze bei Volllast. Ich hatte das Teil bereits dreimal in unserem Laden in der Werkstatt zum Schaltung einstellen ohne Erfolg. Dieses Wochenende in Willingen erst kurz bei Cube selbst, die haben Schaltung nochmal nachgestellt, ohne Erfolg. Bei Shimano selbst haben Sie Kette getauscht, ohne Erfolg. Dann ist einer von denen Probe gefahren, das Rad war nochmal zum nachstellen da, auch ohne Erfolg. Wie gesagt in den großen Gängen knarzt das Rad ganz fürchterlich. Letzte Aussage von Shimano war, am Antrieb läge es nicht...Frage an dieser Stelle: Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Wenn ja, wie hat er Abhilfe geleistet? Kennt jemand ggf. diesbezüglich nen absoluten Fachmann im Raum Kassel? Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## chelli (16. Juni 2013)

Kuhklaus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu hier, weil ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden. Besitze ein AMS 150SL, Modelljahr 2013. Ich hab mit dem Rad noch keine 150km gefahren aber ich habe seit Anfang an ein fürchterliches Knarzen, wenn größten Gang fahre, also vorne großes Blatt und hinten kleines Ritzel; das ganze bei Volllast.



Wenn ich mal Vermutungen anstellen darf: 

Zieh mal die Steckachse hinten ein kleines Stück fester an, das ganze erinnert mich doch stark an das Problem was ich bis vor knapp 4 Wochen an meinem 130SL hatte, das hat mich einige Nerven gekostet - seit ich die Steckachse um 45° weiter angezogen habe ist es vollkommen verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuhklaus (16. Juni 2013)

chelli, danke für den Tipp / Hinweis. Bin ich also nicht allein


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Juni 2013)

Ein Kandidat könnten auch die Kettenblattschrauben sein. Probiere mal vorsichtig(!) aus, ob sie fest sitzen. Die Anzugsmomente habe ich ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf. Sie sind aber den Datenblättern/Gebrauchsanleitungen auf der Website von Paul Lange, bze. Shimano Deutschland leicht einzusehen.


----------



## KeepBiking (17. Juni 2013)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Frage meinerseits:
> 
> Heute ist mein Monatgeständer gekommen und ich möchte am Donnerstag den Hinterbau auf der Suche nach der Ursache des Knackens zerlegen. Ist etwas besonderes zu beachten? Hat das 2012er AMS Modell auch Lagerprobleme? Ich finde den Beitrag nicht wieder, irgendwer hatte hier doch schon lose Lager in seinem Bike oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Bucky,
das war ich. Seite 22 ab der #528 .
Bilder auf meiner Seite unter Hinterbau.
Beim Hauptlager oben an der Umlenkung gibt es einen Trick.
Erst muss zwingend die in Fahrtrichtung rechte Schraube gelöst werden. Dann kannst Du mit einem 6er Inbus eine innenliegende Schraube/Bolzen festhalten und die linke Seite lösen.
Bei weiteren Fragen melde Dich einfach.
Habe das Ding öfters als einmal auseinander bauen müssen.
LG


----------



## navpp (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen AMS 150 Rahmen als Garantietausch für mein defektes Stereo bekommen. Dämpfer blieb aber der alte (zu kurz, weniger hub, ich weiß). Nach ein paar Abstimmungsversuchen sieht man schon, dass ich da kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis finden werde. Entweder knallt die Wippe zu schnell an den Rahmen oder die Luftfeder ist viel zu hart. 
Ich werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen noch ein wenig zu investieren, aber die FOX CTD Dämpfer sind mir einfach zu teuer. 

Kann mir jemand einen günstigeren Dämpfer fürs AMS150 empfehlen? Möchte vielleicht jemand gegen einen Fox RP23 190x51mm aus dem Stereo tauschen (etwas über 4 jahre alt, Label entfernt)?


----------



## navpp (20. Juni 2013)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rock-shox-daempfer-monarch-rt3-high-volume-216x63mm/aid:516477

Den hab ich jetzt bestellt. Sollte eigentlich zur linearen Leverage des Hinterbaus beim AMS passen. Hoffentlich ist der Rebound Tune M von Roxshox nicht zu straff, sonst muss ich wie beim Stereo mit weniger Sag fahren als ich möchte


----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2013)

Zu straff wird Tune M da wohl nicht sein. Cube verwendet da beim Fox Compression Tune F (firm/stark). Beim 2013er CTD Modell dagegen etwas softer mit Tune M. 
Verwende derzeit auch ein 2013er CTD Modell mit Tune M und 25% Sag. Die XV-Luftkammer habe ich aber mit Plastikstreifen etwas verkleinert (zur HÃ¤lfte).
Beim AMS150 ist Hinten eine etwas straffere Abstimmung besser geeignet, sonst neigt es bei Anstiegen zu sehr zum Pumpen. 

WÃ¼rde da beim Monarch die Air Spacer gleich mitbestellen. Die sind bei RS auch nicht so teuer (ca 10â¬). 
http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?cl=search&searchparam=11.4115.039.000


----------



## navpp (21. Juni 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Infos. Wie schwer baust du denn fahrfertig? Ich bringe mit Rucksack ca. 77kg auf die Waage und habe mit 1,87m jetzt ein 20er bekommen.
Beim Stereo mochte ich den besonders weichen Hinterbau immer und nahm das gelegentliche Pumpen dafÃ¼r in Kauf. Bei uns hier sind die Anstiege eher moderat und meistens im Sitzen zu bewÃ¤ltigen. RS ist Ã¼blicherweise bei gleicher Benennung etwas straffer ausgelegt, also wird das wohl passen, fÃ¼r den Anstieg kann man die Druckstufe per Hebel auch fast komplett zudrehen. 
Wenn nicht muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beiÃen und das Tune nachtrÃ¤glich verÃ¤ndern. Ich glaub bei 150â¬ fÃ¼r den Monarch ist das Risiko ok


----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2013)

Ich wiege fahrbereit ca 80kg. Im Gegensatz zu dem Stereo, ist das AMS 150 etwas softer. Allein schon wegen dem viel größeren Dämpferhub.
Mir war bei dem Fox RP23 das Tune F bei kleinen Schlägen etwas zu hart, deswegen hatte ich es auf M abändern lassen. Mein neuer CTD Remote hatte schon Tune M gehabt.


----------



## cabal06ba (22. Juni 2013)

Sorry Freunde, aber ich muss euch jetzt einfach mal kurz neidisch machen, weil ich vor Vorfreude an die Decke springen kÃ¶nnte:
Seit eben wartet ein neuwertiges 2013er AMS 150 Super HPC (12,2 kg) fÃ¼r 1700â¬ auf meine Abholung!!! =)

...und ein Owner-Thread von 43 Seiten zeigt mir, dass das nicht die schlechteste Wahl gewesen sein kann!

Nun spuken bereits die ersten Tuning-Gedanken in meinem Kopf rum:
1.) WÃ¼rde es eurer Meinung nach Sinn machen, die Shimano FC-M552 Kurbel gegen eine 2008er XT FC-M770 zu tauschen, die ich hier noch rumfahren habe oder gehÃ¶rt letztere schon zum alten Eisen? Und lassen sich die KettenblÃ¤tter dann untereinander austauschen?
2.) Welche absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen, ich muss halt schon etwas auf's Geld achten, also Reverb Stealth ist jetzt leider nicht gleich drin?
3.) Hat jemand einen Tipp fÃ¼r einen Laufradsatz mit roten Naben und schwarzen Felgen (diese FarbeinschrÃ¤nkung ist ein Tick von mir und nicht verhandelbar =)? NatÃ¼rlich sollte er qualitÃ¤ts- und gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig schon besser als der standardmÃ¤Ãige Sun RinglÃ© Radium sein, aber das scheint ja nicht so schwer zu sein, nach dem was ich hier lese. Gewicht und StbilitÃ¤t sollten ungefÃ¤hr ausgeglichen sein, also Zielvorstellung wÃ¤ren so um die 1600-1700g fÃ¼r 300-400â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (22. Juni 2013)

PS: Ich will ja nicht schon meckern bzgl. meines Neu-Erwerbs, aber hat Cube im Vergleich zum 2012er-Modell eigentlich ausstattungsmäßig irgendwas verbessert? Ich sehe, abgesehen vom Dämpfer, durch die Bank nur bessere/teurere Teile am "alten" Modell und der Rahmen ist doch auch gleich geblieben, wie kann das sein?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (23. Juni 2013)

Ja, das 2013er Modell ist massiv schlechter/billiger ausgestattet.
Das betrifft Kurbel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Federgabel und vor allem Laufräder.
Liegt halt daran, dass die Fahrradpreise massiv anziehen. Ein MTB, welches vor 3 Jahren 2000  gekostet hat, kostet heute bei ähnlicher Ausstattung 3000 .

zu 1.) Kannst du machen, XT ist ca. 200 g leichter. Die Kettenblätter würde ich von der FC-M552 nehmen (sind kompatibel, zumindest dem Lochkreis nach), da die Dynasys-Übersetzung anders ist und da das 1. und 3. Kettenblatt deiner XT unter Umständen nicht 100prozent mit dem Umwerfer harmonieren.


----------



## cabal06ba (23. Juni 2013)

Kann man das wirklich so verallgemeinern, oder hat es nicht das AMS 150 besonders hart getroffen? Ich finde z.B., dass das Canyon Nerve AL+ 7.0 fÃ¼r 2200â¬ diese Jahr hammermÃ¤Ãig ausgestattet ist, also eher wie ein 3000â¬ Bike vor 2 Jahren.

Wie deutlich schÃ¤tzt ihr denn den QualitÃ¤tsunterschied zwischen Talas CTD FIT Performance und der Rock Shox Revelation RL ein, preislich liegen da ja Welten dazwischen? WÃ¼rdet ihr hier ein Upgrade in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen, oder wÃ¼rden sich die Mehrkosten eurer Meinung nach nicht groÃartig im FahrgefÃ¼hl bemerkbar machen, wenn man eher tourig auf sanften Trails unterwegs ist?


----------



## Achtzig (23. Juni 2013)

also ich kann's bloß immer wieder sagen: 36! oder halt irgendein pendant. das was man da an steifigkeit gewinnt kann keine noch so gute dämpfung richten...


----------



## cabal06ba (23. Juni 2013)

Würdest du kompromisslos für 36 plädieren oder wären 34 nicht auch schon ausreichend? Ich überlege halt wegen Gewicht und in meinem Fall vorerst eher sanfterem Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

Da würde ich eher die neue RS Pike 2014 nehmen. 
Habe bei meinem AMS150 SHPC auch eine 2013er Revelation RCT3 drin, aber ohne Dual Position Air (Absenkung). Bin damit recht zufrieden. Hat auch ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (23. Juni 2013)

Aus der 36 vs 34 vs 32 Diskussion halte ich mich mal raus.

Tatsache ist, dass die Fox-Preise recht abgehoben sind und ich schon alleine wegen den Wartungsmöglichkeiten Rockshox vorziehe (Garantie bleibt erhalten, gute Anleitungen,...). Ich würde die Revelation drinlassen.

Das AL+ ist schon ganz okay ausgestattet, aber ne SRAM X9 ist einfach nicht das Wahre (XT Dynasys ist da um Welten besser, ne X0 erst recht) und die Mavic Crossride Laufräder sind für schwere AM-Fahrer schon echt knapp dimensioniert - und 19 mm Felgenmaulweite am AM ? - vielleicht ein wenig misskonfiguriert.
Wenn du sagst, das Canyon ist so gut wie ein 3000  Bike vor 2 Jahren, bezieht sich das wohl eher auf den Vergleich Versender und Händler, was nicht vergleichbar ist preislich.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

Für seinen Einsatzzweck dürfte die Revelation völlig ausreichen. Lieber das Geld in einen leichteren LRS und bessere Bremse investieren.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

Hier der aktuelle Status von meinem AMS 150 SHPC.
Die orangen Decals am LRS werden noch mit Aceton entfernt (eloxierte Spank Oozy Felgen). 
Aktuelles Gewicht ist 11,5kg.


----------



## cabal06ba (23. Juni 2013)

> Da würde ich eher die neue RS Pike 2014 nehmen.



Eine Pike (allerdings schon deutlich älter) fahre ich momentan an meinem Stereo.
Hätte vielleicht dazusagen sollen, dass ich mein 08'er Stereo gegen das AMS eintausche, weil mir ersteres einfach zu schwer/downhillig ist.



> Lieber das Geld in einen leichteren LRS und bessere Bremse investieren



Sind die Bremsen denn so "schlecht"/austauschwürdig? Mein Vergleich wären nur die bisher gefahrenen 08'er 'Tho One', die ich zur Not auch vom Stereo tauschen könnte...aber den Aufwand gebe ich mir nur, wenn sich's wicklich lohnt.

Ich habe mir jetzt auf Basis eurer Rückmeldungen mal folgende Prioritätenliste aufgestellt, da ich eh nicht alles auf einmal kaufen kann:
1. LRS (denn den spüre ich immer)
2. absenkbare Sattelstütze (günstiger als LRS und langfrisitg ein Muss, aber momentan komme ich nicht so oft aus dem flachen Rheinland raus)
3. Kurbel (überlege noch, ob ich erstmal die alte XT nehmen soll oder sie mit dem Stereo verkaufe und mich mittelfristig nach was aktuellerem umsehe)
4. Bremsen, Gabel, Shadow+ Schaltwerk und/oder Kettenführung...erstmal aufgeschoben, vielleicht nächste Saison wenn meine Fahrerfahrungen danach schreien sollten  

Macht diese Prioritätensetzung so Sinn in euren Augen und hab ich was entscheidendes vergessen? Danke für eure Planungshilfe!


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

Ein Schaltwerk mit Shadow+ würde ich da nehmen. Ist auch nicht so teuer. Wenn gut eingestellt, dann ist eine Kettenführung nicht unbedingt notwendig. 
Bei dem AMS 150 SHPC ist aber eine ISCG-Aufnahme vorhanden.
Die Bremsperformance ist bei der Formula nicht schlecht, nur halt etwas geräuschvoll. Bei deinem AMS ist eine Magura MT2 drin.
Da du Beide schon hast, mußt ausprobieren, welche dir da besser gefällt. Wechseln kannst ja immer noch. 
Den LRS würde ich unbedingt austauschen, der ist defektanfällig und auch recht schwer. Der Sattel taugt auch nichts und ist schwer.
Die Deore Kassette auch austauschen, wenn der neue LRS einen Alu-Freilauf hat (was da meistens der Fall ist). Bekommst da sonst häßliche Kerben. 
XT/XTR-Kassetten haben einen Aluspider, der die Kerbbildung mindert.


----------



## navpp (23. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage, wie krieg ich denn Buchse und Spacer am besten beschädigungsfrei heraus? Hält der Dämfper eine bearbeitung mit dem Gummihammer aus? Ich habs jetzt mal in WD40 eingelegt.







Bzw. eigentliche Frage: Was bestell ich denn wo sollte ich das nicht mehr loslösen können?


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2013)

Mit Gummihammer und 12mm Rundmaterial.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/reducer_maintenance2011.htm
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/
Entweder Huber bushings oder die neuen Buchsen von Fox.
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Würdest du kompromisslos für 36 plädieren oder wären 34 nicht auch schon ausreichend? Ich überlege halt wegen Gewicht und in meinem Fall vorerst eher sanfterem Einsatzbereich.


 
Zur 34 kann ich nix sagen, bin ich noch nie gefahren. Und interessant wird das für mich auch erst in ein paar Jahren, wenn die Dinger gut und gebraucht verfügbar werden. Neu is mir das Zeug zu teuer...


----------



## basti313 (24. Juni 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ja, das 2013er Modell ist massiv schlechter/billiger ausgestattet.
> Das betrifft Kurbel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Federgabel und vor allem Laufräder.
> Liegt halt daran, dass die Fahrradpreise massiv anziehen. Ein MTB, welches vor 3 Jahren 2000  gekostet hat, kostet heute bei ähnlicher Ausstattung 3000 .


Gab es denn letztes Jahr eine 100%ig vergleichbare Version des SHPC?



LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> zu 1.) Kannst du machen, XT ist ca. 200 g leichter. Die Kettenblätter würde ich von der FC-M552 nehmen (sind kompatibel, zumindest dem Lochkreis nach), da die Dynasys-Übersetzung anders ist und da das 1. und 3. Kettenblatt deiner XT unter Umständen nicht 100prozent mit dem Umwerfer harmonieren.


Das mit dem Übernehmen der Kettenblätter ist Unsinn, denn dadurch machst du nicht nur die die Optik kaputt, sondern schenkst den Gewichtsvorteil hin zur SLX komplett her. 
Das mit der nicht passenden Übersetzung ist auch Unsinn, der Umwerfer ist ja für beide Kurbeln ausgelegt. Wenn die 770er ein 44er Blatt hat muss er möglicherweise ein paar mm höher geschoben werden.



Achtzig schrieb:


> also ich kann's bloß immer wieder sagen: 36! oder halt irgendein pendant. das was man da an steifigkeit gewinnt kann keine noch so gute dämpfung richten...


Deine alte 36er ist aber nicht wirklich steifer als eine aktuelle Revelation. Schau mal die Messwerte in den Tests an...



navpp schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wie krieg ich denn Buchse und Spacer am besten beschädigungsfrei heraus? Hält der Dämfper eine bearbeitung mit dem Gummihammer aus? Ich habs jetzt mal in WD40 eingelegt.


Ich würde am dünnen Ende eine lange Nuss überstülpen, die gerade so passt, und am anderen Ende mit ner dünnen Nuss, die in den Abstandshalter passt mit nem Schraubstock drücken. Dann geht sicher nichts kaputt.


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Deine alte 36er ist aber nicht wirklich steifer als eine aktuelle Revelation. Schau mal die Messwerte in den Tests an...


 
Hast Du nen Link zu nem aktuellen RS-Test?

Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab:

36 float von 09 :       227 Nm/°
Revelation von 10:    197 Nm/°

Und dann noch das hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569344


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (24. Juni 2013)

> Hast Du nen Link zu nem aktuellen RS-Test?


Ich schau mal ob die Bike noch daheim rum liegt und poste den Wert:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...ce--und-26er-all-mountain-modelle/a14701.html



> Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab:
> 
> 36 float von 09 : 227 Nm/°
> Revelation von 10: 197 Nm/°


Also war der Unterschied schon damals nur bei 10%...meinst du echt die machen keine Fortschritte? Hatte die Gabel 2010 überhaupt schon eine Steckachse? Schau dir alleine mal die Krone und den oberen Bereich der Tauchrohre bei der 2013er Revelation an...dagegen sieht meien 32er Talas extremst windig aus.


----------



## CelticTiger (24. Juni 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Sorry Freunde, aber ich muss euch jetzt einfach mal kurz neidisch machen, weil ich vor Vorfreude an die Decke springen kÃ¶nnte:
> Seit eben wartet ein neuwertiges 2013er AMS 150 Super HPC (12,2 kg) fÃ¼r 1700â¬ auf meine Abholung!!! =)
> 
> ...und ein Owner-Thread von 43 Seiten zeigt mir, dass das nicht die schlechteste Wahl gewesen sein kann!
> ...



Vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schÃ¶nste Freude.  Viel SpaÃ mit der neuen Kiste und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Zu 1) Die Kurbel erst mal dran lassen. Wenn Du auf's Geld achten muÃt, womit ich 

zu 2) komme, lieber das Geld in eine Reverb stecken. Kind Shock bietet zwar auch eine seriÃ¶se SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r relativ kleines Geld, aber ich persÃ¶nlich finde, daÃ die Reverb einfach die Beste ist, wobei ich die Fox noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

Zu 3) LRS DT Swiss XR1600 mit rund 1640g! Beschleunigt herrlich fluffig und leicht. Klasse QualitÃ¤t im Rot-Schwarzen Standarddesign fÃ¼r rund â¬ 400.-  Ist aber immer seltener anzutreffen, da Auslaufmodell. Ansonsten bei Whizzy Wheels, bzw. DT Swiss in Schoenaich Herrn Warth fragen. Der hat mit Sicherheit noch welche.
Nur der Zahnscheibenfreilauf knattert unangenhem laut. Ist aber wohl eine Geschmackssache. Ich mag's lieber leiser. Dann mÃ¼ssen die Zahnscheiben aber alle drei bis vier Wochen gereinigt und mit Molycote+5% Ãl neu gefettet werden. Dies geht bei fast allen DT Swiss HR-Naben (bis auf die DT 370) erfreulicherweise ohne Werkzeug und ist in fÃ¼nf Minuten erledigt: Einfach den Zahnkranz mit dem Freilauf abziehen.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus DÃ¼sseldorf
                                 Olli.


----------



## Hirsch85 (24. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meine Karre


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Also war der Unterschied schon damals nur bei 10%...meinst du echt die machen keine Fortschritte?



erstens mein ich, dass 10% nicht "nur" ist, zweitens wart ich auf nen aktuellen Wert, drittens kriegst du ne 2013 Gabel nicht für unter 300.


----------



## navpp (24. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tipps bezüglich Dämpferbuchsenumbau, werd ich beherzigen


----------



## Achtzig (24. Juni 2013)

ich muss mein drittens von grad vorhin zurücknehmen. im bikemarkt is grad eine für 200. auch wenn 17,5 cm schaft nich wirklich lang ist...


----------



## cabal06ba (24. Juni 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r eure RÃ¼ckmeldungen! Ich hatte wegen der Ausstattungsdefizite ja schon angefangen zu zweifeln, ob der Kauf wicklich so gut war wie ursprÃ¼nglich gedacht. Aber unter'm Strich hab ich fÃ¼r 1750â¬ inkl. Versand im Original-Karton ein Neubike mit einem der besten Carbon-Rahmen fÃ¼r meine Einsatzzwecke ersteigert. Vom gesparten Geld gÃ¶nne ich mir bei Gelegenheit einfach noch ne Reverb und nen LRS und dann passt die Sache!



> LRS DT Swiss XR1600 mit rund 1640g!


Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp! Was ist denn der Unterschied zum X1600 (ohne R), auf den bin ich schon Ã¶fters gestoÃen?
Mal schauen, ob ich meinen 'rote-Naben-Tick' Ã¼berwinden kann...



> Deine alte 36er ist aber nicht wirklich steifer als eine aktuelle Revelation. Schau mal die Messwerte in den Tests an...


Danke fÃ¼r den Link, hab mir den kostenpflichtigen Download gegÃ¶nnt und was ich zur 2013er Revelation lese, gefÃ¤llt mir. Die Steifigkeit dÃ¼rfte fÃ¼r meine 77kg Kampfgewicht erstmal reichen. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass die Cube Custom RL auch eine mit der getesteten RCT3 vergleichbare Leistung bringt.   
Bremssteifigkeit: 210.1 Nm (34er Talas 243.3)
Verdrehsteifigkeit: 25.8 Nm (34er Talas 24.9)
"FAZIT: Sensibel, schluckfreudig, ordentlich steif und obendrein noch leicht zu bedienen. Die Revelation von Rock Shox zeigt keinerlei SchwÃ¤chen und krallt sich souverÃ¤n den Testsieg in der 150-Millimeter-Klasse. Sie bietet insgesamt mehr Komfort als die Fox und lÃ¤sst sich bei Bedarf Ã¼ber die fein unterteilte Druckstufenregelung zusÃ¤tzlich Schritt fÃ¼r Schritt auf die jeweilige Vorliebe feintunen. Unser Tipp fÃ¼r eine 150er-Gabel."

Apropos, wen Testberichte interessieren: das AMS 150 SHPC erreichte in der aktuellen Mountain Bike trotz Kritik an der Ausstattung "Ã¼berragend", der Testsieg ging dann aber wohl v.a. wegen der Vario-SattelstÃ¼tze an's Nerve AL+ 9.0.  



> Gab es denn letztes Jahr eine 100%ig vergleichbare Version des SHPC?


Naja, das schicke schwarz-blaue SHPC halt mit besserer Ausstattung, oder? Bisher konnte ich nicht wirklich rausfinden, ob sich auÃer dem Design noch was beim 2013er geÃ¤ndert hat, auÃer dass ich irgendwo die Pauschalaussage "verbesserte VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t" gelesen habe...was auch immer das heiÃen mag.


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Was ist denn der Unterschied zum X1600 (ohne R), auf den bin ich schon öfters gestoßen?


Sorry, das war ein Schreibfehler. Es mußte natülich "X1600" heißen. "XR1600" gibt, bzw gab es meines Wissens nicht. Die bezeichnung XR wird von DT Swiss für die hochwertigeren Alufelgen verwendet, wie Du weiter unter sehen kannst.
Die DT Swiss XP*W* 1600 wurden bis 2011 von Cube als OEM-Produkt verbaut. Dabei kamen diverse Komponenten zur Anwendung. Die 2011er besaßen standardmäßig 340/350er Naben, allerdings nur bei der Ausführungen mit X12 Schnellschraubspanner. Als Felgen wurden DT 450 und DT 470 verbaut sowie DT Comp Speichen. Gewicht: Um 1700g.
Einige wenige XPW 1600 besaßen hochwertigere Komponenten wie DT 240s Naben, XR 400 Felgen und DT Supercomp Speichen. Diese seltenere Version kam mit den letzten 2011er Modellen des AMS 130 Race mit. Nur damit konnte das Bike auch wirklich auf die von Cube versprochenen 12,1kg kommen.
Die XPW 1600 mit konventionellen Schnellspanner besaßen in der Regel die nicht sooooo besonderen 370er Naben mit normalen Sperrklinkenfreilauf, DT 470 oder DT 450 Felgen und DT Comp Speichen. Gwicht: Um 1800g.
Diese Informationen bekam direkt ich vom DT Swiss-"Chef" Deutschland, Herrn Warth in Schönaich, anläßlich einer Reparatureinsendung (Felgenriß) meiner beiden XPW1600.
Die X1600 wurden von DT Swiss direkt angeboten und besitzen soweit ich weiß DT 340/50er Naben, XR 400 Felgen und Supercomp Speichen. Mit diesen Komponenten kommt man dann auf die ca. 1640g.


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> erstens mein ich, dass 10% nicht "nur" ist, zweitens wart ich auf nen aktuellen Wert, drittens kriegst du ne 2013 Gabel nicht für unter 300.


Ich würde behaupten, dass du 10% nicht spüren kannst. Vor allem nicht an dem Rad mit der geringsten Lenkkopfsteifigkeit in seiner Klasse und nem windigen 24 Speichen Laufradsatz.

Für mich käme eh keine gebrauchte Gabel in Frage und die Revelation ging im letzten Herbst für 350Euro bei Amazon über den Tisch...die RCZ Angebote sind ja teilweise schon bei guten 400Euro. Ich finde da muss man nicht über eine gebrauchte Fox nachdenken.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Sorry, das war ein Schreibfehler. Es mußte natülich "X1600" heißen. "XR1600" gibt, bzw gab es meines Wissens nicht.
> Die DT Swiss XP*R* 1600 wurden bis 2011 von Cube als OEM-Produkt verbaut.


Sorry, aber ich halte den X1600 und den XP*W*1600 für absolut falsch am AMS150. Diese schmalen, anfälligen Felgen haben auf einem All-Mountain Rad nichts verloren, damit stanzt du dir bei artgerechter Haltung einen Schlauch nach dem anderen durch.
Bei nicht artgerechter Haltung stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn. Für Wanderradeln kann er den OEM Laufradsatz drauf lassen, der X1600 bringt da keine Vorteile.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich meinen 'rote-Naben-Tick' überwinden kann...


Musst du doch gar nicht. Es gibt doch inzwischen genügend Laufradkonfiguratoren mit denen du dir deinen Laufradsatz selber zusammen stellen kannst. Rote Naben (z.B. Fun Works, Hope oder DT) kombiniert mit ner ordentlichen Felge wie der Flow oder der oben genannten Oozy und das passt.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, hab mir den kostenpflichtigen Download gegönnt und was ich zur 2013er Revelation lese, gefällt mir. Die Steifigkeit dürfte für meine 77kg Kampfgewicht erstmal reichen. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass die Cube Custom RL auch eine mit der getesteten RCT3 vergleichbare Leistung bringt.
> Bremssteifigkeit: 210.1 Nm (34er Talas 243.3)
> Verdrehsteifigkeit: 25.8 Nm (34er Talas 24.9)


Danke für die Werte, ich habe das Heft leider nicht mehr. Die getestete Gabel war aber nicht die WC Version, oder?
Wenns an der Dämpfung hapert, so kannst du diese auch umbauen. Im Moment noch recht teuer, aber da wird es in Zukunft sicher günstigere Lösungen geben.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Naja, das schicke schwarz-blaue SHPC halt mit besserer Ausstattung, oder? Bisher konnte ich nicht wirklich rausfinden, ob sich außer dem Design noch was beim 2013er geändert hat, außer dass ich irgendwo die Pauschalaussage "verbesserte Verarbeitungsqualität" gelesen habe...was auch immer das heißen mag.


Wenn ich es richtig sehe war die UVP vom 2012er Rad mit XT Kurbel und Reverb 300Euro höher als die des 2013er Rades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

XPW1600 und XPW1800. Im Laufe der Modelljahre gab es da viele verschiedene Varianten. Aber DT240 Naben wurden da nie verbaut. Die Naben sind schon äußerlich leicht erkennbar, an den Ausfräsungen im Nabenflansch. Weiss nicht, wo du die Information her hast, vielleicht verwechselst du es da mit DT240 basierte Naben (Innenleben). 
Ein X1600 ist aber auch bei einem AM-Bike fehl am Platz, da zu schmale Felgen (18mm). Ein M1700 Spline ist da auch nur unwesentlich schwerer, hat aber immerhin 19,5mm Maulweite.

Wenn es einer von DT Swiss sein soll, dann der DT EX1750. Den bekommt man gelegentlich auch recht günstig.
Ansonsten bis zum Herbst warten, wenn deren neue Topmodellreihe Spline One kommt (dann mit etwas breiteren Felgen). http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich halte den X1600 und den XP*W*1600 für absolut falsch am AMS150. Diese schmalen, anfälligen Felgen haben auf einem All-Mountain Rad nichts verloren, damit stanzt du dir bei artgerechter Haltung einen Schlauch nach dem anderen durch.
> Bei nicht artgerechter Haltung stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn. Für Wanderradeln kann er den OEM Laufradsatz drauf lassen, der X1600 bringt da keine Vorteile.



Hallo Basti,
Du hast natürlich Recht! Die Cube OEM LRS heißen XP*W* und nicht XPR. Danke für die Korrektur! (Ich habe die Felgenaufkleber an meinem 2011er AMS 130 bereits vor längerer Zeit entfernt.)
Bei einigen XPW1600 sowie X1600 gab es Probleme aufgrund nicht sauber ausgestanzten Felgenlöcher. Die Späne und Grate haben natürlich  jeden Schlauch sofort durchlöchert. Das Problem wurde von DT Swiss schnell behoben und die defekten Felgen umgehend  ausgetauscht.
ich bin mit den XPW1600 hochzufrieden. Ich hatte allerding das unverschämte Glück, eine der seltenen leichten Version mit der DT 240er (VR) und 340er (HR) sowie XR400 Felgen und Supercomp Speichen zu erwichen. 
Ich hatte aber im letzten Jahr einen Haarriß in der HR-Felge. Kann durch Lufteinschluß passieren. Wurde aber von DT Swiss problemlos und umgehend ausgetauscht. Seitdem begleiten mich die XPW seit bereits knapp 10000km. Diese Laufleistung kommt dadurch zu Stande, weil ich fast täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre und an manchen Wochenenden ergiebige Touren am unteren Niededrhein und durch Holland unternehme.
Ich muß allerdings hinzufügen, daß ich das Bike nur einmal im Bikepark Winterberg richtig ausgereizt habe. Ansonsten fahre ich ja nur Straßen und (Wald-)Wege. Von daher hast Du bestimmt Recht, daß die X1600, bzw. XPW1600 für jemand, der sein AMS richtig dran nimmt, langfristig ungeeignet sind. 
Ich kann mich jedoch nicht über die Haltbarkeit beklagen. Ein Hauptsnteil daran haben sicherlich die ausgeklügelten Labyrinth-Dichtungen. Ich fahre täglich etwa 10km auf einem mit Dolomit bedeckten Radwanderweg. Dieser feine Dolomitstaub ist natürlich absolutes Gift und eine echte Herausforderung für die LRS-Lager. Meine Naben laufen nach knapp 10000km aber immer noch präzise und bestehen immer noch den Auspendeltest. Von daher bin ich von DT Swiss absolut überzeugt.  Außerden stimmt der Kundenservice.
Mavic, Crank-Brothers, etc. bauen natürlich auch sehr gute LRS. Diese konnte ich aber noch nicht langfristig testen.

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
                                     Olli.



Vincy schrieb:


> XPW1600 und XPW1800. Im Laufe der Modelljahre gab  es da viele verschiedene Varianten. Aber DT240 Naben wurden da nie  verbaut. Die Naben sind schon äußerlich leicht erkennbar, an den  Ausfräsungen im Nabenflansch. Weiss nicht, wo du die Information her  hast, vielleicht verwechselst du es da mit DT240 basierte Naben  (Innenleben).



Da Du eine viel längere Erfahrung hast als ich und Du hier regelmäßig mit brillanten Detailwissen daumen:) aufwartest, möchte ich Dir in dieser Angelegenheit nicht widersprechen. Das wird dann so sein, daß ich Herrn Warth am Telephon mißverstanden habe und lediglich das "Innenleben" auf der 240s beruht. Sorry!
Worin besteht denn der äußere Unterschied zwischen der Original 240s und der "Möchtegern-240s" von Cube beim *Vorderrad*?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Bei Centerlock ist es kaum erkennbar. Bei IS 6-Loch kann man es sehr leicht am Nabenflansch (Ausfräsungen) und an der abstehenden Bremsaufnahme erkennen.



 

 

 





http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten



Hier eine gute Übersicht der Daten von DT LRS 
Ansonsten auch im Techbook und Katalog des jeweiligen Modelljahres.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=14&x707bf=3ca4ee38d3b92d08f43fcb5f8d4271ad
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12&x707bf=3ca4ee38d3b92d08f43fcb5f8d4271ad
http://www.dtswiss.com/Support-de/Katalog


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

Stimmt genau! Danke für die Übersicht! Habe gerade nachgeschaut: Die "Verkleidung" an meinem VR sieht wie die 350er aus.
Am Hinterrad habe ich ja sowieso "nur" die nervtötend surrende und knatternde 340/50er, leider ohne 240er "Innenleben". Aber der DT Swiss 36er Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist wohl in allen Naben gleich laut. 
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob der eigentlich standarmäßige 18er Freilauf leiser ist?


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2013)

> Bei einigen XPW1600 sowie X1600 gab es Probleme aufgrund nicht sauber ausgestanzten Felgenlöcher. Die Späne und Grate haben natürlich jeden Schlauch sofort durchlöchert. Das Problem wurde von DT Swiss schnell behoben und die defekten Felgen umgehend ausgetauscht.


Ich meine eher das Snake Bite Problem...meine Frau fährt jetzt die XPW1600er tubeless, damit geht es ganz gut nur ist da auch nicht viel Reserve. Ein ordentlicher Stein und die Felge ist hinüber.



> Am Hinterrad habe ich ja sowieso "nur" die nervtötend knatternde 340/50er, leider ohne 240er "Innenleben".


Die 350er hat doch die Zahnscheiben von der 240er, oder nicht? Wenn ich richtig zähle sind es sogar die 36er Zahnscheiben.


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> I
> Die 350er hat doch die Zahnscheiben von der 240er, oder nicht? Wenn ich richtig zähle sind es sogar die 36er Zahnscheiben.



Da müssen wir wohl wieder Vincy fragen. 
Ich meine, standardmäßig werden bei allen Naben (bis auf die 370er mit Sperrklinken) die 18er Zahnscheiben verbaut. Die 36er gibt's als Nachrüstkit.
Ich hatte nur das Pech, daß bei mit die 36er drin waren.  Da ich eher ein (buchstäblicher) Leisetreter bin, möchte ich ein Bike haben, das so wenig Geräusche wie möglich entwickelt. Das gilt dann hauptsächlich für Bremsen und Freilauf. Ich werde die 18er wohl einfach mal kaufen und ausprobieren.
Das einzig Positive an dem knatternden Freilauf ist, daß man die Klingel in der Fußgängerzone kaum benutzen muß. Die meisten Fußgänger hören den Freilauf und springen gleich zur Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Die Zahnscheiben passen für alle Naben. Standardmäßig sind 18T. Da gibt es inzwischen verschiedene Versionen (Stahl, Alu und Alu-SL). Passen aber alle.
Am lautesten sind die aus Stahl, da härterer Werkstoff. Das Geräusch ist aber auch von der Schmierung der Zahnscheiben abhängig. Ebenso gibt es den Gewindering in Stahl oder Alu.
Die 36T "summt" mehr, aufgrund der anderen Teilung. Dafür hat man dann weniger "Freilauf" beim Tritt.

http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=180
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=276
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=436
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=23
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=22


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Zahnscheiben passen für alle Naben. Standardmäßig sind 18T. Da gibt es inzwischen verschiedene Versionen (Stahl, Alu und Alu-SL). Passen aber alle.
> Am lautesten sind die aus Stahl, da härterer Werkstoff. Das Geräusch ist aber auch von der Schmierung der Zahnscheiben abhängig. Ebenso gibt es den Gewindering in Stahl oder Alu.



Das wußte ich noch nicht, daß es die Zahnscheiben auch in Aluausführung gibt. Ist aber bei einem Vielfahrer wie bei mir vermutlich eine nicht so gute Wahl.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Kompatibilität bei den Zahnscheiben zwischen 240er und 340/50er erst seit 2008 oder 2009. Ich meine, zuvor waren die Zahnscheiben bei der DT 240 etwas größer.
Klar, daß nach der Schmierung der Freilauf schön leise ist. Dieser Zustand hält aber nur drei bis max. vier Wochen an. Danach ist das Fett zwischen den Zahnscheiben soweit an der Rand, bzw. in die Zahnscheibenaufnahme gedrückt, so daß der Freilauf wieder wie zuvor Krach macht. 
Die Kegelfedern darf man auf keinem Fall zusammenstauchen, um den Druck auf die Scheiben zu vermindern. Dies würde zwar das Wegdrücken des Fetts etwas mindern, führte aber auch zum Durchrutschen. 
Übrigens, wenn man die Kegelfedern auseinanderzieht, um den Druck zu erhöhen (einige Biker mögen ja das Geknatter), führt dies dazu, daß der Freilauf blockiert und man dann so eine Art Fixie hat. 
Ich habe es auch bereits mit Molycote ohne die 5% Ölzugabe probiert, was aber zu keiner Geräuschminderung bzw.zu einem geringeren Wegdrücken des Fetts führt. 
Na ja, ich werde es, wie oben geschrieben, mal mit den 18er Scheiben versuchen.


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Na ja, die Hope, Chris King oder die alten Hügi sind da viel lauter. 
Bin auch kein Freund von dem lauten Geknatter.


----------



## cabal06ba (25. Juni 2013)

> Danke fÃ¼r die Werte, ich habe das Heft leider nicht mehr. Die getestete Gabel war aber nicht die WC Version, oder?


Ne, war die normale.



> Wenn ich es richtig sehe war die UVP vom 2012er Rad mit XT Kurbel und Reverb 300Euro hÃ¶her als die des 2013er Rades.


Stimmt, das macht das Ausstattungsdowngrade zumindest ein bisschen weniger hart...aber unterm Strich sehe ich das immer noch als eine versteckte Verteuerung: Preis deutlich runter, Einkaufkosten fÃ¼r Teile noch weiter runter = mehr Gewinn fÃ¼r Cube

Wow, geballtes Fachwissen hier im Forum...Ã¼ber die DT Swiss Produktpalette weiÃ ich jetzt auf jeden Fall Bescheid.

Ich stelle mal noch folgende Option zur Diskussion: Ich kÃ¶nnte auch diesen LRS (1850g bei 29mm) von meinem Stereo behalten, habe aber Bedenken, dass der
a) zu wuchtig fÃ¼r das etwas filigranere AMS sein kÃ¶nnte und
b) mÃ¶glicherweise auch qualitativ keine wirkliche Verbesserung zum OEM-LRS darstellt.

Was haltet ihr davon, die gesparten 300-400â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich dann halt an anderer Stelle investieren?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Besser dürfte der LRS schon sein, zumindest etwas leichter. Die SunRingle wiegen etwas über 2kg, deren Problem ist eher der defektanfällige Freilauf. Die kannst dann mit dem Stereo verkaufen. 
Ich würde es erst mal mit den vorhandenen Teile ausprobieren, dann kannst immer noch was Anderes holen.
Vergess nicht den Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe nicht, die serienmäßige dünne Folie reicht da auf Dauer nicht aus!
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/


----------



## cabal06ba (25. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand den Carbon-Kettenstrebenschutz zum Aufkleben und taugt der was oder würdet ihr den klassischen aus Neopren empfehlen?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Das ist kein Carbon-Kettenstreben/Rahmenschutz, sondern nur eine Schutzfolie in Carbon Look. 
Der Cube Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz ist bei dem *SHPC* nicht so ganz ideal. Der ist da etwas zu eng und verursacht ghost shifting (Schaltprobleme). 
Mußt den dann etwas anpassen, das der unten den Schaltzug nicht einklemmt.
Bei einer Kettenführung oder mit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk reicht da die Carbon-Folie bei normaler Fahrweise aus. Der Neopren schützt besser, falls die Kette mal abfällt, was bei rabiater Fahrweise vorkommen kann.


CUBE Kettenstrebenschutz
*AMS SHPC*
*Farbe *carbon
*Material *3M Klebefolie
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/schutzkomponenten/product/cube-stone-guard-carbon/


----------



## basti313 (26. Juni 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ne, war die normale.
> 
> 
> Stimmt, das macht das Ausstattungsdowngrade zumindest ein bisschen weniger hart...aber unterm Strich sehe ich das immer noch als eine versteckte Verteuerung: Preis deutlich runter, Einkaufkosten für Teile noch weiter runter = mehr Gewinn für Cube


Du hast wohl eine falsche Vorstellung der OEM Preise. Cube zahlt keine 300Euro für die XT Kurbel und die Reverb. Die zahlen wohl nichtmal 100...
Ich denke da ging es hauptsächlich um eine Reduzierung des Einstiegspreises für das SHPC. Ging wohl nicht so gut in der Race Version und wenn man es dann nicht abspeckt wird das SL uninteressant.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal noch folgende Option zur Diskussion: Ich könnte auch diesen LRS (1850g bei 29mm) von meinem Stereo behalten, habe aber Bedenken, dass der
> a) zu wuchtig für das etwas filigranere AMS sein könnte und
> b) möglicherweise auch qualitativ keine wirkliche Verbesserung zum OEM-LRS darstellt.


Ich finde den LRS gut. Das ist doch im Grunde die Novatec 4in1 Nabe, also solide Industrielager die man an jeder Ecke bekommt und ein brauchbarer Freilauf. Filigraner ist mein LRS auch nicht.



Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist kein Carbon-Kettenstreben/Rahmenschutz, sondern nur eine Schutzfolie in Carbon Look.
> Der Cube Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz ist bei dem *SHPC* nicht so ganz ideal. Der ist da etwas zu eng und verursacht ghost shifting (Schaltprobleme).
> Mußt den dann etwas anpassen, das der unten den Schaltzug nicht einklemmt.
> Bei einer Kettenführung oder mit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk reicht da die Carbon-Folie bei normaler Fahrweise aus. Der Neopren schützt besser, falls die Kette mal abfällt, was bei rabiater Fahrweise vorkommen kann.
> ...


Wenn man zwei Löcher in den Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz schneidet (einfach zwei rechteckige Ausschnitte am Reißverschluss), dann kann man ihn unter dem Schaltzug anbringen. Dann passt er perfekt und es ist kein Gequetsche.


Noch eine Frage von mir:
Mit den 2013er Fox Lagern hat der Dämpfer vorne nun ganz minimal seitliches Spiel. Wirklich sehen kann man es nicht, wenn man den Dämpfer hin und her drückt spürt man es aber. Die Maße der Lager sollten passen, die habe ich bei Cube angefragt. Ist das ein Problem? Wie beseitigen?


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl eine falsche Vorstellung der OEM Preise. Cube zahlt keine 300Euro fÃ¼r die XT Kurbel und die Reverb. Die zahlen wohl nichtmal 100...
> Ich denke da ging es hauptsÃ¤chlich um eine Reduzierung des Einstiegspreises fÃ¼r das SHPC. Ging wohl nicht so gut in der Race Version und wenn man es dann nicht abspeckt wird das SL uninteressant.



Ich kann die Preisentwicklung bei Cube in den letzten zwei Jahren sowieso nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
Beispiel: FÃ¼r das fabrikneue 2011er AMS 130 Race habe ich 2011 auf Verhandlungsbasis â¬ 2499.- geblecht (Listenpreis: â¬ 2599.-).
Das 2013er Modell nennt sich bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung jetzt AMS 130 SL, kostet nun irrsinnige â¬ 3299.-, ist sogar fast 1kg schwerer und die Talas weist weniger Einstelloptionen auf! Easton Haven-Lenker und -Vorbau sind zwar feine Sachen, dabei kÃ¶nnen aber Syntace Vector sowie der 3T RTX Team Vorbau locker mithalten. Daher halte ich die beiden Haven-Bauteile fÃ¼r reine Kosmetik. Die DT Swiss LaufrÃ¤der sind nun in Straightpull-Bauweise ausgefÃ¼hrt. Im Prinzip ein alter Hut, der den Preisaufwand nicht rechtfertigt, zumal als Naben "nur" die 350er und nicht die 240s verbaut sind, die man bei diesem Preis erwarten kann.
Einzig die VariostÃ¼tze "Kronolog" von Cranck Brothers rechtfertigt einen Aufpreis von rund â¬ 100.- . Wer dieses Teil aber nicht mit filligranem FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl bedient, bekommt hier eher einen richtigen "EierschlÃ¤ger" mitgeliefert. Das waren dann schon alle Unterschiede. Ansonsten haben beide Bikes komplette XT-Ausstattung, bis auf die Bremsen. Das 2011er Race hatte hier eine Kombination aus Formula R1 (Hebel/Geber) und RX (Sattel), bei meinem "Bastelbike" Sattel ebenfalls R1. Die Bremsen sind Geschmackssache. Ich persÃ¶nlich mag eher die Formulas (allerdings mit nachtrÃ¤glich montierten 203mm XT-Scheiben) wegen des schlanken Designs, der hervorragenden Dosierbarkeit und Standfestigkeit, zumal sich eine Druckpunktverstellung spÃ¤ter installieren lÃ¤Ãt.)
Entweder wird bei Cube mieserabel gewirtschaftet oder die Nachfrage ist bei geringer Produktionszahl so groÃ, daÃ die Kunden diesen unverschÃ¤mten Preis bezahlen.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

Mit seitlich meinst Du axial in Richtung der Aufnahmen, also senkrecht zur Arbeitsrichtung. Ich denke, das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Zum Beseitigen müsstest Du wohl erst rausfinden, wo genau die Lose liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (26. Juni 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Mit seitlich meinst Du axial in Richtung der Aufnahmen, also senkrecht zur Arbeitsrichtung. Ich denke, das sollte kein Problem darstellen.


Ja genau, das meine ich.



Achtzig schrieb:


> Zum Beseitigen müsstest Du wohl erst rausfinden, wo genau die Lose liegt...


Mein Verdacht liegt bei den Gummidichtungen. Als die drin waren ging es recht stramm, wenn die während der Fahrt immer diesen Widerstand geliefert haben dann dürften sie inzwischen weg sein...aber das sieht mir dann doch arg nach Pfusch aus.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

Naja, die Dichtung kann halt bloß dichten, wenn sie wo gegen gepresst ist. Da entsteht dann Reibung. Die sollte aber natürlich nicht so stark sein, dass da die Funktion beeinträchtigt ist. Da sind jetzt aber die Dichtungen in in den Buchsen statt wie's sich gehören würde im Dämpfer. Deswegen können die ja auch das Lager nur schützen, wenn die gegen Achse und gegen den Dämpfer bzw. das Gleitlager gedrückt werden. Also ja, Fehlkonstruktion, die auf die schnelle die falsch konstruierte Lagerdichtung am Dämpfer verbessern soll.

Oder seh ich da was falsch? Abhilfe kann jetzt nur eine reduzierung der axialen anpresskraft durch Einbau einer dünneren Dichtung oder kürzeren Buchse bringen. So, dass axial zwar genügend Anpressdruck zum Dichten herrscht aber die Reibung nicht zu hoch wird...


----------



## basti313 (26. Juni 2013)

Das sind schon keine Standard Dichtungen...die sind schon extrem dünn. Naja ich machs mal auf und schau rein, gerne mach ich die blöde Titanschraube aber halt nicht auf.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Mit den 2013er Fox Lagern hat der Dämpfer vorne nun ganz minimal seitliches Spiel. Wirklich sehen kann man es nicht, wenn man den Dämpfer hin und her drückt spürt man es aber. Die Maße der Lager sollten passen, die habe ich bei Cube angefragt. Ist das ein Problem? Wie beseitigen?


 
Spiel in der Einbaubreite? Dass passiert öfters, liegt aber meistens an den Toleranzen bei den Rahmen. Entweder die Befestigung etwas fester anziehen oder eine Maßanfertigung bei Huber bushing. Weil die Klemmung da etwas zu locker ist, spürt man das Spiel zwischen Schraube und Innenhülse. Die Klemmung geschieht ja über die Innenhülse.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

Also da bin ich nicht so sicher. Klar, wenn die Achse zu kurz ist klappert das ganze auf der Schraube. Aber den Dämpfer an sich begrenzen in Richtung der Lagerachse schon die beiden Buchsen und was da halt sonst noch dazwischen ist. ich hätte bisher gedacht, dass diese Möglichkeit die naheliegendste ist und dass Basti das schon ausgeschlossen hat... ;-)


----------



## basti313 (26. Juni 2013)

> Spiel in der Einbaubreite? Dass passiert öfters, liegt aber meistens an den Toleranzen bei den Rahmen. Entweder die Befestigung etwas fester anziehen oder eine Maßanfertigung bei Huber bushing.


Cube gibt in der CAD Zeichnung vom Rahmen 40.00mm an, die Fox Buchsen gibt es aber nur in 39.88mm. Also feht da schon ein Zehntel.
Dann ziehe ich einfach mal mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel an...wirklich glauben kann ich aber nicht das man das Alu so weit mit der windigen Schraube zusammen drücken kann.



> Weil die Klemmung da etwas zu locker ist, spürt man das Spiel zwischen Schraube und Innenhülse.


??? Dann wäre aber das Spiel doch nach oben und unten und die Schraube müsste richtig locker sein. Die Schraube ist mit Loctite handfest angezogen.



> Also da bin ich nicht so sicher. Klar, wenn die Achse zu kurz ist klappert das ganze auf der Schraube. Aber den Dämpfer an sich begrenzen in Richtung der Lagerachse schon die beiden Buchsen und was da halt sonst noch dazwischen ist. ich hätte bisher gedacht, dass diese Möglichkeit die naheliegendste ist und dass Basti das schon ausgeschlossen hat... ;-)


Ich verstehe nicht ganz was mit diesem Spiel gemeint ist. Die Achse ist ja so lang, dass sie bis in die zweite Halterung rein reicht.
Das Spiel ist wirklich nur seitlich, entlang der Achse. In alle anderen Richtungen ist der Dämpfer fest.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, Vincy meint, dass die Dämpferachse quasi zu kurz ist. aber ich glaube, du hast recht, wenn's so wäre hättest du auch geklapper in andere Richtungen. dass die einzelnen Durchmesser da so saugend ineinander passen ist schwer vorzustellen.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2013)

Zitat von *basti313* 

 
_Mit den 2013er Fox Lagern hat der *Dämpfer vorne* nun ganz minimal seitliches Spiel. _


Vorne ist Einbaubreite 22,2mm und hinten 40mm. Wenn du die Befestigungsbolzen festgezogen hast und dennoch irgendwo Spiel hast, dann kommst es anderswo her. 
Evtl Spiel zwischen Innenhülse und Gleitlagerbuchse.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Na ja, die Hope, Chris King oder die alten Hügi sind da viel lauter.
> Bin auch kein Freund von dem lauten Geknatter.



Apropos die alten Hügis: Was früher als Standardqualität von Union aus Fröndeberg kam, wird heute von DT Swiss mit unverschämten Gewinn an die MTB-Freaks vertickert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sLiiDer (28. Juni 2013)

Heyho,

ich stehe derzeit vor der Wahl. Ein AMS 150 2013 in der AusfÃ¼hrung Race oder SL.

Das Race wÃ¤re fÃ¼r 2.299â¬ zu haben und das SL fÃ¼r 2.799â¬.

Bin beide gefahren und empfand die Bremsen vom Race irgendwie als sehr schwach. Da haben mir die XT doch mehr zugesagt. 
Die Kronolog war ein weiterer Vorteil vom SL , eine Vario wÃ¼rde wenn ich mich fÃ¼r das Race entscheide irgendwann sicher dazu kommen.

SchÃ¶n ist das auf der Cube Homepage beide die DT CSW All Mountain 2.0 montiert haben, im Handel aber das Race die 1.0 und das SL die 2.0 haben? Echt Klasse wenn der Hersteller nicht mal mehr weiÃ was er verbaut! Aufkleber kann selbst ich schnell drucken! Sollte man j4f mal aufbauen und wiegen. 

Egal, das SL hat sonst auch ein paar mehr XT Komponenten verbaut, wobei "ich" den Unterschied, wenn Ã¼berhaupt, kaum oder wenig gespÃ¼rt habe.

Bei den Gabeln bin ich mir sicher das ich der "Feineinstellung" keine groÃe Beachtung schenken werde. Drei Modis reichen mir!

Optisch finde ich das SL schon besser, wobei das Race jetzt auch nicht schlecht ist. 

Soviel erstmal dazu!

--

Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir wenn das Race die XT Schalthebel die XT RD-M786 bekommt und am besten noch die XT-Bremsen.
Die Vario kann ich spÃ¤ter immer noch dazu kaufen, aber was haltet ihr von der Idee das Race so zu verÃ¤ndern?

Edit: Was sagt ihr zu den Preisen?  Kann mir jemand sagen um welche LaufrÃ¤der es sich genau handelt? Auf der DT Swiss Seite finde ich nichts.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juni 2013)

sLiiDer schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich stehe derzeit vor der Wahl. Ein AMS 150 2013 in der AusfÃ¼hrung Race oder SL.
> 
> ...



Ohne Wenn und Aber das SL! Ist ein klasse Bike ohne SchwÃ¤chen, von dem EierschlÃ¤ger Kronolog mal abgesehen. 
Ansonsten wirst Du Dich hinterher schwarz Ã¤rgern, wenn Du nicht das beste Bike gekauft haben solltest, was Dir Deine finanziellen MÃ¶glichkeiten erlauben. So ticken wir MTB-Freaks nun mal.


----------



## navpp (1. Juli 2013)

Sollte sich eine 400mm Sattelstütze eigentlich komplett in einen 20er Rahmen versenken lassen? Bei mir bleiben gute 9cm übrig. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 350er Stütze zu holen. Wie tief muss denn die Stütze laut Cube mindestens versenkt sein? (Stützenhersteller gibt 9cm an, das würde auch mit etwas "luft" noch reichen)


----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2013)

Mindesteinstecktiefe 90-100mm.


----------



## navpp (2. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info. Und ist das normal, dass die Stütze nicht komplett ins Sitzrohr passt?


----------



## Bucky2k (2. Juli 2013)

Hab am 2012er ne 400er bis auf 30mm drin, denke die geht auch ganz rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (2. Juli 2013)

Denkst du oder hast du es ausprobiert? Weil bei mir kann ich die stütze bis auf ca 32cm einschieben, dann ist harter Anschlag. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## navpp (2. Juli 2013)

Sorry, falsch verstanden was du geschrieben hast. Du meintest die stütze steht noch 3cm raus. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2013)

Mußt da mal in das Sitzrohr reinleuchten, evtl ist da beim Schweißen der Dämpferanlenkung etwas durchgesickert.


----------



## navpp (2. Juli 2013)

Zu sehen ist da leider nichts, nur eine ringförmig verlaufende Veränderung der Oberfläche wo die Stütze zum Stehen kommt. Und eben scharf, also kein Übergangsbereich. Wirkt als läge es an einer Verjüngung des Rohres. 

Ich werde das nochmal ausmessen ob die 350er stütze lang genug ist und dann das Thema wohl so lösen. Die jetzige ist ohnehin nicht besonders. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2013)

Gut möglich, dass dort an der Stelle das Sitzrohr verstärkt ist. Da sind ja auch größere Belastungen.


----------



## kadaver (3. Juli 2013)

hallo fahr ein ams150 race 2012 und hab vor kurzem bemerkt das mir die kettenstrebe gebrochen ist, zum händler gebracht der hat dann den hinterbau zu cube geschickt und jetzt heisst es warten


----------



## Bucky2k (3. Juli 2013)

An welcher Stelle denn?


----------



## kadaver (4. Juli 2013)

an der schweißnaht


----------



## Bucky2k (4. Juli 2013)

Naheliegend, aber ohne Bild, Fahrweise, Unfall Einfluss, Art und Position des Bruches - was soll uns dein Post sagen?


----------



## kadaver (4. Juli 2013)

hab leider kein bild unfall hab ich keinen gehabt meine fahrweise allmountain und enduro touren wo halt ab und zu mal eine heftigere abfahrt dabei ist , bin noch neu hier und hab noch nicht so viel ehrfahrung mit dem posten die art des bruches war ein ordentlicher riss an der schweissnaht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (4. Juli 2013)

Naja, da so ne Schweissnaht ne Kerbe darstellt, ist bei entsprechend hoher Last und/ oder Zyklenzahl ein Bruch nicht zu vermeiden. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass da an der Schweißung irgendwas nicht ordentlich ausgeführt war. Wird schon auf Garantie (oder Gewährleistung oder wie auh immer) gehen, oder?


----------



## Bucky2k (4. Juli 2013)

OK, ärgerlich natürlich allemal. Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Cube dir ne neue Schwinge sendet


----------



## navpp (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte heuer den gleichen Fall (Sitzstrebe statt Kettenstrebe) nur eben bei meinem Stereo. Den Stereo-Rahmen haben sie anscheinend nimmer deswegen habe ich einen AMS 150 Rahmen bekommen. Ich denke schon, dass sie dir das Teil austauschen und drÃ¼ck auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

Der AMS Rahmen dÃ¼rfte aber B-Ware sein. Habe Lackfehler und das Sitzrohr dÃ¼rfte nach unten hin verjÃ¼ngt sein. Aber was solls, fÃ¼r knapp 350 â¬ (alle Tauschteile die ich brauchte) hab ich jetzt zumindest wieder ein recht gut funktionierendes Rad. Beim Treten knackts noch, aber die Quelle find ich noch...


----------



## cabal06ba (5. Juli 2013)

Wie fällt denn dein Urteil zum Umstieg Stereo auf AMS aus? Fänd ich ganz interessant, weil du ja dann bei identischer Ausstattung einen direkten Vergleich bzgl. der Rahmenkonzepte hast.

Mein neues AMS hängt momentan noch am Montageständer, da ich noch auf Teile warte, bevor es seinen ersten Ausritt bekommt...aber in meinem Fall wird der direkte Vergleich wohl auch ein bisschen unfair für mein gutes altes Stereo (2008er 'The One' vs. super-leichtes 2013er SHPC) ausfallen.

Ich persönlich finde das Stereo ja schicker, aber das AMS wird wohl besser zu meiner momentan eher tourenorientierten Nutzung passen.


----------



## nusapenida (5. Juli 2013)

Hey,
1.hat jemand von euch ein race in 18 Zoll bzw. hat da jemand mal einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf geschraubt? Was fahrt ihr für größen? bin 174 und 70kg. Hab mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass ich eher 16 statt 18 gebraucht hätte und der Händler .....

2. Wenn ich etwas schneller durch eine Kurve fahre oder ein wenig Slalom, habe ich immer so ein Klirren am Hinterrad. Woran kanns liegen bzw. wer hat das noch?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## kaktusflo (5. Juli 2013)

nusapenida schrieb:


> Hey,
> 1.hat jemand von euch ein race in 18 Zoll bzw. hat da jemand mal einen kürzeren Vorbau drauf geschraubt? Was fahrt ihr für größen? bin 174 und 70kg. Hab mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass ich eher 16 statt 18 gebraucht hätte und der Händler .....
> 
> 2. Wenn ich etwas schneller durch eine Kurve fahre oder ein wenig Slalom, habe ich immer so ein Klirren am Hinterrad. Woran kanns liegen bzw. wer hat das noch?
> ...


 
Zum Thema Rahmengröße, vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter:

http://www.fahrrad.de/information-navi/rund-ums-fahrrad/rahmenberechnung/hardtail-mountainbike.html

Selber bin ich 1,80 groß und hab sogar ein 20 Zoll, bin eher Touren lastig. Allerdings hätte ich bei dem was Du schreibst zu nem 18 Zoll gegriffen. Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzzweck an. 

Zum Geräusch, prüfe mal Deine Bremsen. Neu einstellen und dann wieder testen. Vielleicht kommt es daher.


----------



## sLiiDer (5. Juli 2013)

Fahre mit 1,73 auch 18" und komme damit sehr gut klar.

16" war mir viel zu gestaucht, das hätte auf langer Tour Probleme gegeben. Würde also von hier aus sagen 18" ist richtig.


----------



## nusapenida (5. Juli 2013)

@sLiiDer:
hast du denn mal nen kürzen Vorbau ausprobiert?


----------



## sLiiDer (5. Juli 2013)

Nein, wüsste derzeit auch nicht wieso. Komme mit der Geo ziemlich gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOBMTB (5. Juli 2013)

@ nusapenidaBin 1,80 und hab nen 18er. Passt gut. Das klirren hab ich auch (bei Lastwechsel). Dachte erst es kommt von der Bremse hinten, tatsächlich liegt es aber an der Vorderradbremse.


----------



## nusapenida (5. Juli 2013)

Hast es wegbekommen? Falls ja, wie?


----------



## FOBMTB (5. Juli 2013)

...noch nicht probiert. Hab nen 2011 Modell, die Bremsgeräusche (klirren) ist da nen bekanntes Problem. Stört mich aber nicht und ist auch nicht extrem, daher steht es nicht ganz oben auf der todo List. Hier im Forum gibt es dazu einiges zu lesen.


----------



## navpp (5. Juli 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Wie fällt denn dein Urteil zum Umstieg Stereo auf AMS aus? Fänd ich ganz interessant, weil du ja dann bei identischer Ausstattung einen direkten Vergleich bzgl. der Rahmenkonzepte hast.
> 
> Mein neues AMS hängt momentan noch am Montageständer, da ich noch auf Teile warte, bevor es seinen ersten Ausritt bekommt...aber in meinem Fall wird der direkte Vergleich wohl auch ein bisschen unfair für mein gutes altes Stereo (2008er 'The One' vs. super-leichtes 2013er SHPC) ausfallen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das Stereo ja schicker, aber das AMS wird wohl besser zu meiner momentan eher tourenorientierten Nutzung passen.




Ich war jetzt erst zweimal damit unterwegs, da es erst im Fertigwerden ist. Ich kann also noch nicht wirklich mehr sagen als die ersten Eindrücke. Außerdem fahre ich einen Monarch und nicht den originalen Dämpfer.

Das erste was ich gemacht habe war die originale Vorbau-Lenker Kombination vom alten Stereo zu montieren. Beim Stereo war ich mit einem 60mm Vorbau und einem 680mm Lenker unterwegs und fand das super. Beim AMS war mir der Lenker auf Anhieb zu nahe. Mit dem 100mm Vorbau und dem 700mm Lenker fühlt sich das Aufsitzen jetzt wieder gut an. Ich vermute, dass man am Stereo durch das eigenartig gestellte Sitzrohr einfach etwas weiter hinten sitzt.

Das zweite (nach der ersten Abfahrt) war den SAG von ca. 20% auf ca. 30% zu vergrößern um das Heck abzusenken damit der Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher wird. Meine Gabel ist eine 140mm Revelation, wäre sie etwas länger wär das definitiv besser. Ich nehme an, das ist jetzt eher ein individuelles Problem als eines des AMS. Vielleicht bessere ich im Winter noch nach  Unstimmig ist das jedenfalls jetzt nicht, aber ich nutze schon beim Kennenlernen den ganzen Federweg aus.

Ansonsten bisher eigentlich durchwegs positive Eindrücke. Der Hinterbau gefällt mir besser als beim Stereo. Pumpt auch ohne Platform nicht, bricht nicht weg beim Standup-Paddeling und leistet sich bergab keine für mich merkbaren Schwächen so wie ich das vom Stereo gewohnt war. Bergauf geht das Rad besser und die zentralere Sitzposition gefiel mir bisher sehr gut. 

Negativ waren eigentlich nur zwei Punkte und die konnte ich bereits beheben:

1. Geräusche vom Tretlager -> das war das rechte Pedal. Ich hätte schwören können dass es von links kommt 

2. Die Sattelstütze ließ sich nicht komplett versenken. -> 350mm Stütze gekauft, kein Problem mehr und sogar Gewicht gespart  Die Syntace P6 ist ohnehin die beste Stütze ever


----------



## navpp (5. Juli 2013)

@thema Bremsenklingeln: Ja Leichtbaubremsen tun das sehr häufig. Standfestbremse kaufen oder damit leben lernen.

Billige Abhilfe sind Shimano Bremsscheiben. Bremssattel kann meistens bleiben.


----------



## sLiiDer (5. Juli 2013)

Habe heute meinen Bike die Reverse Escape Pedale dran geschraubt, dann noch fÃ¼r 50â¬ zwei paar 5'10" gekauft was will man mehr auÃer morgen das ganze mal auf Strecke zu testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (6. Juli 2013)

navpp schrieb:


> @_the_ma Bremsenklingeln: Ja Leichtbaubremsen tun das sehr häufig. Standfestbremse kaufen oder damit leben lernen.
> 
> Billige Abhilfe sind Shimano Bremsscheiben. Bremssattel kann meistens bleiben.



Die neuen, zweiteiligen Formulas mit Alu-Spider geben mittlerweile auch in den allermeisten Fällen Ruhe. Daneben gibt's noch vereinzelt die alten, zweiteiligen Formulas mit rotem Aluspider für die Oro. Sind mit den aktuellen Modellen kompatibel und ebenfalls gut. Die gab es sogar in 230mm als dreiteilige Scheiben. Wer's braucht...


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juli 2013)

Hattet ihr eigentlich mal das Gefühl von Pedalrückschlag? Mir kommt's in steilen Auffahrten, wenn man auch noch über dicke Wurzeln oder Steine muss, so vor als tät's mir den Schuh vom Flachpedal kicken. Oder tret ich bloß falsch und rutsch deshalb ab? Beim 100er AMS is das jedenfalls nicht so, da sind aber auch Klicker dran, abrutschen ist entschprechend schwer...


----------



## nusapenida (11. Juli 2013)

Kann mir vorstellen, wenn du sitzt und keinen Druck auf den Schuh gibst, der gerade nicht Aktiv ist beim treten, dass er abrutscht.
oder was verstehst unter kicken?


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juli 2013)

Naja, schwer zu beschreiben. Dass das im Sitzen passiert stimmt schon mal. Steiles Stück, also kleiner Gang, Oberkörper vorgebeugt, Hintern auf der Sattelspitze, ich kräftig und schnell und nach möglichkeit gleichmäßig am treten. Wenn jetzt das Hinterrad kurz an ner Wurzel o.ä. hängen bleibt, dann ja einfedert, drüberrollt und wieder ausfedert und ich derweil über den oberen Totpunkt der Kurbel trete holpert mir der Fuß nach vorne und ich komm aus'm Tritt. Das fühlt sich aber nicht nach einfach nach vorne abrutschen an, sonder so, als würd mir der Fuß nach vorn runtergekickt. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich selbst, dadurch dass die Wurzel ja auch mich mit hebt, irgendwie komisch rumholper und sich das deswegen so anfühlt?

Weiß irgendwer in etwa was ich meine und muss ich jetzt einfach nur treten lernen oder bin ich doch nicht zu doof zum radeln??


----------



## nusapenida (11. Juli 2013)

oder dein Dämpfer federt zu schnell aus. ALso das er schon auf der Wurzel wieder ausgefedert ist.


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juli 2013)

Ah, der Tipp is gut, da werd ich mal drauf achten... Danke schön! Alternativ zu "Dämpfer zu schnell" könnt auch "Fahrer zu langsam" sein, oder? ;-)


----------



## nusapenida (11. Juli 2013)

ja, das stimmt. Ich bin mehrmals den Bordstein runter mit 18 km/h und dabei den Rebound eingestellt. Dann musst dir die Klicks merken und so für unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten einstellen. 

Aber für solche Feineinstellungen fahre ich zu schlecht


----------



## cabal06ba (23. Juli 2013)

navpp schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt erst zweimal damit unterwegs, da es erst im Fertigwerden ist. Ich kann also noch nicht wirklich mehr sagen als die ersten Eindrücke. Außerdem fahre ich einen Monarch und nicht den originalen Dämpfer.
> 
> Das erste was ich gemacht habe war die originale Vorbau-Lenker Kombination vom alten Stereo zu montieren. Beim Stereo war ich mit einem 60mm Vorbau und einem 680mm Lenker unterwegs und fand das super. Beim AMS war mir der Lenker auf Anhieb zu nahe. Mit dem 100mm Vorbau und dem 700mm Lenker fühlt sich das Aufsitzen jetzt wieder gut an. Ich vermute, dass man am Stereo durch das eigenartig gestellte Sitzrohr einfach etwas weiter hinten sitzt.
> 
> ...



So, habe jetzt auch die erste Probefahrt hinter mir und bin wirklich begeistert. Vor allem bzgl. der Sitzposition stimme ich dir zu, die fühlt sich für mich schon deutlich besser an als das "oben drauf"-Sitzen beim Stereo, wobei hier auch die nachgerüstete Reverb zum Wohlfühlfaktor beiträgt. 

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich auch vergleichsweise ruhig und dennoch sensibel an. Allerdings habe ich etwas Schwierigkeiten beim Dämpfer-Setup: bereits bei 20% SAG nutzen sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel schon bei kleineren Hindernissen fast den gesamten Federweg aus, was mache ich da falsch bzw. hat vielleicht jemand Vergleichswerte für AMS 150 mit Revelation + Float CTD?
Beim Stereo hatte ich eher das gegenteilige Problem, für 25-30% SAG musste ich schon weit über die Luftdruck-Richtwerte gehen, wodurch die Federelemente dann eher zu zögerlich ansprachen. Ich hatte das immer auf mein geringes Gewicht von 75kg zurückgeführt.

Außerdem bin ich etwas vom CTD-System des Float irritiert: Ich merke zwar den Druckstufen-Unterschied zwischen den 3 Einstellungen, aber auch im "Climb"-Modus federt der Dämpfer doch noch mehr ein als erwartet. Ich hatte da eher mit einem Lockout-ähnlichen Verhalten wie beim RP23 gerechnet, ist das normal?  

Mit der Vorbaulänge komme ich trotz langer Arme gut klar und auch die Magura MTC bleibt erstmal dran. Anfangs musste ich mich schon etwas daran gewöhnen, nicht mehr die brachiale Bissigkeit der "The One" zu haben, inzwischen habe ich aber trotz des langen Leerwegs bis zum Einsatz der Bremskraft die bessere Dosierbarkeit der Magura zu schätzen gelernt. Die MT4 hat übrigens in der Bike 06-13 mit "super" und "Tipp" abgeschnitten (siehe Anhang).

Hier die ersten Bilder von meinem neuen Schätzchen...Weihnachtsfeeling pur! 
Bilder vom Komplett-Aufbau reiche ich dann nach, wenn alle Tuning-Maßnahmen abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2013)

Beim CTD DÃ¤mpfer einen Air Volumen Spacer einbauen und/oder ein hÃ¤rteres Tune. Das Spacerset kostet ca 50, das Tune-AbÃ¤ndern (Kunden Valving) bei Toxo 51â¬.
Die CTD Modelle sind softer abgestimmt, als Ã¤ltere Modelle.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


----------



## cabal06ba (26. Juli 2013)

Welche der beiden Methoden wäre denn geeigneter, um das Verhältnis von SAG zu Druckstufe zu verbessern (momentan habe ich zwei Optionen: passender SAG aber Federweg zu schnell ausgereizt oder straffere Einstellung mit mehr Luftdruck, dann aber zu wenig SAG)?
Physik war noch nie so mein Ding. 

Habe jetzt mal den Luftdruck auf 12 bar/170 psi erhöht und werd den Dämpfer erstmal richtig einfahren.

Hier nun die Bilder vom vorerst fertigen Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nusapenida (26. Juli 2013)

Wie schwer bist du denn?


----------



## cabal06ba (26. Juli 2013)

75kg leicht, deswegen müsste das werksseitige mittlere Tune eigentlich passen.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim CTD DÃ¤mpfer einen Air Volumen Spacer einbauen und/oder ein hÃ¤rteres Tune. Das Spacerset kostet ca 50, das Tune-AbÃ¤ndern (Kunden Valving) bei Toxo 51â¬.
> Die CTD Modelle sind softer abgestimmt, als Ã¤ltere Modelle.



Trotz der geÃ¤nderten Grundkonfiguration bei den neuen CTD-Modellen kommen mir fast 100% f bei 20% SAG unter einem Systemgewicht  <90kg doch etwas viel vor.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Hier nun die Bilder vom vorerst fertigen Setup.



Nettes Teil! 
Viel SpaÃ und allzeit sichere Fahrt! 

Wie machen sich denn die LaufrÃ¤der?

Ãbrigens, ich habe meine rote Glocke entnervt in eine blaue ausgetauscht, weil alle Welt lÃ¤sterte, von wegen "Clownnase".


----------



## Jurriaan (28. Juli 2013)

Guteabend,

In diese Thread habe ich ein Antwort auf der folgende frage nicht gefunden. Passt ein 650b Laufräder in der AMS 150 Hinterbau?

Freundliche Grussen.


----------



## Vincy (28. Juli 2013)

Nein!


----------



## hoseit (3. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Cube-Gemeinde, 

der Freilaufkörper meines 2012er AMS 150 Race hat zuletzt ziemlich hässliche Geräusche von sich gegeben. Nach dem Zerlegen ist auch deutlich sichtbar, dass einige Sperrklinken ganz schön angeknabbert sind. 

Es muss sich um einen Easton Freilauf handeln, denn das Cube hat den Easton EXP500 Systemlaufradsatz. 

Leider konnte ich bisher keine Informationen über den genauen Typ bzw. die Bezeichnung des Freilaufkörpers finden. Easton listet den Laufradsatz nirgendwo (angeblich weitgehend baugleich mit dem Vice LRS). 

Weiß einer von euch, welches Ersatzteil ich genau brauche? 

Vielen Dank an alle für die vielen tollen Infos hier, 

Fabi


----------



## nusapenida (3. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> 75kg leicht, deswegen müsste das werksseitige mittlere Tune eigentlich passen.



Ich wieg 73 kg und Fahr den Dämpfer auf 9 Bar. Wenn du willst Zähl ich mal die Drehungen meiner druckstufe.


----------



## pistenbrenner (3. August 2013)

hoseit schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Cube-Gemeinde,
> 
> der Freilaufkörper meines 2012er AMS 150 Race hat zuletzt ziemlich hässliche Geräusche von sich gegeben. Nach dem Zerlegen ist auch deutlich sichtbar, dass einige Sperrklinken ganz schön angeknabbert sind.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Fabi,

original ist das ein Easton Vice Laufrad, die Nabe hat die Bezeichnung X1. Am besten fragst Du mal Deinen freundlichen oder direkt bei Grofa (Importeur Easton für Deutschland, verkauft aber nur an Handel) oder schau mal unter eastoncycling.com


----------



## Pumukel87 (5. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Biker-Freunde,

Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Fully, da ich sehr Wählerisch bin gestaltet sich die Suche etwas schwierig.
Letztens bin ich jedoch über ein Bike gestolpert das mir wirklich sehr serh gut gefallen würde.
Nämlich dieses hier: (weis nicht ob ich das jetzt so hier posten darf, wenn nicht verbessert mich)

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...r/c5930a118179819/cube-ams-150-sl-modell.html

Preis, Ausstattung und Design finde ich super.
Ein vergleichbares Modell bin ich auch schon Probe gefahren und finde es Top

Leider ist mir das oben gepostete zu klein!
Ich bin 183cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm deshalb brauche ich einen 20" Rahmen.

Nun meine Bitte/Frage wenn hier jemand ein solches Bike verkaufen möchte kann Er/Sie sich gern bei mir melden.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (6. August 2013)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker-Freunde,
> 
> Ich bin seit lÃ¤ngerem auf der Suche nach einem Fully, da ich sehr WÃ¤hlerisch bin gestaltet sich die Suche etwas schwierig.
> Letztens bin ich jedoch Ã¼ber ein Bike gestolpert das mir wirklich sehr serh gut gefallen wÃ¼rde.
> ...



An dem 2012er 150 SL ist bis auf das VerhÃ¤tnis Preis/Gewicht nichts auszusetzen. "DurchgÃ¤ngig stimmige Parts", wie es so schÃ¶n in der Phrasndrescherei der Fachpresse heiÃt, sorgen dafÃ¼r, daÃ Du mit diesem Bike nichts verkehrt machst. 
Ich denke, ein 20`Rahmen des 2012er Modells sollte sich noch ohne Probleme finden lassen. Dabei mÃ¼ssen aber mindesten 20% Nachlass auf den Listenpreis (ich glaube â¬ 3.199.-) drin sein. Er ist m.E. ohnehin viel zu hoch angesetzt.
Auf der Suche danach solltes Du auch mal Ausschau nach dem AMS 150 SL von *2011* halten. Dies hat deutlich leichtere LaufrÃ¤der und dÃ¼rfte, wenn noch irgendwo erhÃ¤ltlich, fÃ¼r deutlich unter â¬ 3000.- zu bekommen sein. Das Ã¤ltere 2011er SL bietet einfach ein viel besseres Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis.


----------



## Pumukel87 (6. August 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Das 2011 SL gefällt mir leider rein von der Optik nicht so gut wie das 2012er. Einen einzelnen Rahmen vom 2012 hab ich leider trotz ausgiebiger Recherche nicht gefunden. Ich bin lediglich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ams-150-sl/123523561-217-7017?ref=search

was meint ihr ist da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ok?
eigentlich sind 2000 für ein gebrauchtes Bike die Grenze.

Falls ich nichts finde soll es das *130 Race (2013)* werden. Wobei ich finde das 2099 für ein bike mit Schaltungsmix und ohne zB Vario schon viel ist.


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2013)

Beim AMS 150SL 2012 war der LP 2999â¬.
Frag ihn doch, ob er es fÃ¼r 2000â¬ verkauft. Mehr wÃ¼rde ich da fÃ¼r ein Gebrauchtes auch nicht ausgeben. Verweise ihn da zu dem anderen Angebot.


----------



## cabal06ba (6. August 2013)

So, bin wieder zurück von meiner Hessen-Tour und kann die Regionen Taunus + Wetterau/Vogelsberg/Nidda-Tal nur wärmstens empfehlen, da man dort wirklich ein gutes Allround-Paket aus Trails und gut ausgebautem Radwegnetz zwischen 200 und 750 Höhenmetern in Verbindung mit netten Städtchen (Idstein, Limburg, Friedberg) geboten bekommt. 



> Trotz der geänderten Grundkonfiguration bei den neuen CTD-Modellen kommen mir fast 100% f bei 20% SAG unter einem Systemgewicht <90kg doch etwas viel vor.





> Ich wieg 73 kg und Fahr den Dämpfer auf 9 Bar. Wenn du willst Zähl ich mal die Drehungen meiner druckstufe.



Also Durchschlag hatte ich auf der Tour keinen und an sich fühlt sich die Dämpfung soweit auch ordentlich an, aber dass ich mit 12 bar fahre, kann einfach nicht sein.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der CTD-Hebel bei den jeweiligen Einstellungen nicht wirklich merkbar einrastet, sondern sich eher schwammig von einer Position in die nächste vestellen lässt, ist das bei euch auch so?

 @CelticTiger: Hast du vielleicht Lust mir bei Gelegenheit mal was von der Düsseldorfer Umgebung zu zeigen (Neandertal sieht doch zum Biken ganz nett aus) und dir den Dämpfer dabei mal anzuschauen?

 @nusapenida: Meinst du Umdrehungen der *Zug*stufe, Druckstufe ist doch nur 3-schrittig (CTD), oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?  Wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreich, wenn du mal zählen würdest, danke. 



> Wie machen sich denn die Laufräder?
> Übrigens, ich habe meine rote Glocke entnervt in eine blaue ausgetauscht, weil alle Welt lästerte, von wegen "Clownnase".



Die Laufräder machen sich sehr gut, also für 300 finde ich das Verhältnis von Robustheit und Gewicht inkl. ansprechender Optik echt in Ordnung.

Bezüglich der Klingel und dann noch in rot kann von mir aus ruhig die ganze Welt lästern, gepaart mit Schutzblechen + Flaschenhalter weiß ich schon, dass ich da eher "uncool" unterwegs bin, aber für Mehrtagestouren gönne ich mir diesen Komfort einfach, weil ich's für sinnvoll halte. 



> was meint ihr ist da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ok?
> eigentlich sind 2000 für ein gebrauchtes Bike die Grenze.



Also 2000 fände ich für das angebotene Bike in Ordnung, wäre aber auch mein Limit für ein gebrauchtes...als ich Juni/Juli auf der Suche war, habe ich nur wenige Angebote für AMS 150 in 20 Zoll unter 2000 gefunden und das hier hat immerhin die SL-Ausstattung. Kommt halt im Endeffekt darauf an, wie geduldig und flexibel (Cube Stereo, Canyon Nerve AM/XC als Alternative?) du bei der Schnäppchenjagd bist.


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2013)

Das ist da bei dem blauen CTD-Hebel normal, zumindest bei der Evolution und Performance Serie. 
Bei der Factory Series (mit oder ohne Trail adjust) ist die Arretierung viel stärker, z.T. sogar recht schwergängig.


----------



## Pumukel87 (6. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Also 2000 fände ich für das angebotene Bike in Ordnung, wäre aber auch mein Limit für ein gebrauchtes...als ich Juni/Juli auf der Suche war, habe ich nur wenige Angebote für AMS 150 in 20 Zoll unter 2000 gefunden und das hier hat immerhin die SL-Ausstattung. Kommt halt im Endeffekt darauf an, wie geduldig und flexibel (Cube Stereo, Canyon Nerve AM/XC als Alternative?) du bei der Schnäppchenjagd bist.



Also im Prinzip bin ich nicht auf eine Marke fixiert *ABER* ich würde micht doch als wählerisch bezeichnen was das Design eines Rahmen anbelangt.

Im Prinzip gefallen mir die Radon Rahmen sehr gut aber ein guter Freund von mir hat sich ein Versender-Bike gekauft und hat nur das Problem das etwas defekt ist und er eigentlich keinen Ansprechpartner hat. Das hat mich dann wieder etwas von den Versendern, Abstand nehmen lassen. 
Desweiteren gefallen mir die Rocky Mountain sehr gut und die Specialized sind auch sehr schön (wenn auch die Ausstattung mMn nicht ganz so super ist für den Preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nusapenida (6. August 2013)

@cabal06ba:  @nusapenida: Meinst du Umdrehungen der *Zug*stufe, Druckstufe ist doch nur 3-schrittig (CTD), oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?  Wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreich, wenn du mal zählen würdest, danke. 


Klar meinte ich die Zugstufe , zähl die Klicks morgen mal. Meine ist auch super leichtgängig, aber ist auch noch nie verrutscht. Merke aber auch direkt, ob ich Climb, Trail oder Descend eingestellt habe.


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> @_CelticTiger_: Hast du vielleicht Lust mir bei Gelegenheit mal was von der Düsseldorfer Umgebung zu zeigen (Neandertal sieht doch zum Biken ganz nett aus) und dir den Dämpfer dabei mal anzuschauen?



Wenn Du magst, gerne! 
Der Haken an der Sache ist allerdings, daß ich zur Zeit wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheibe und dem damit verbundenen Schmerzmittlkonsum (diese blöden Oxycontin knallen recht heftig) nur auf der Straße, höchstens noch auf Waldwege fahren darf.  Ruppige Trails sind also momentan bei mir nicht drin. 
Es gibt hier aber jede Menge schön trassierte und zu Fahrradwegen umgebaute Eisenbahnstrecken mit entsprechendem Anstieg und Gefälle. Wenn Dir diese Art des Rentnerbiking zusagt, sende mir einfach eine PM! 



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Klingel und dann noch in rot kann von mir aus ruhig die  ganze Welt lästern, gepaart mit Schutzblechen + Flaschenhalter weiß ich  schon, dass ich da eher "uncool" unterwegs bin, aber für Mehrtagestouren  gönne ich mir diesen Komfort einfach, weil ich's für sinnvoll halte.



Ja ja, die lieben Bikerkollegen können diesbezüglich eine regelrecht durchschlagende Boshaftigkeit an den Tag legen.   Was die schon über meine in der dunklen Jashreszeit angepappten Speichenreflektoren hergezogen sind.  Mag ja sein, daß diese Teile furchtbar uncool sind, aber damit werde ich im täglichen Straßenverkehr eben viel eher gesehen als die vollcoolen Bikerkollegen.  Man sollte nie vergessen, daß wir Biker prinzipiell immer nur eine Radbreite vom Rollstuhl entfernt sind.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

Hallo Liebe Freunde des Sports.. ich hätte eine kurze Frage.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Fully anzuschaffen und hätte die Möglichkeit mich zwischen dem Cube AMS 150 Race oder AMS 150 SL zu entscheiden.
Beide Bikes wären 20 % reduziert...
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

@Beebob87: Modelljahr? Bei 2012 würde ich pauschal eher Race sagen und bei 2013 SL.

Aber im Prinzip ist das schwer objektiv zu beurteilen, da das bei zwei Ausstattumngsvarianten desselben Modells eine reine Entscheidung der finanziellen Möglichkeiten ist und zudem davon abhängt, wie viel du noch am Bike individualisieren möchtest bzw. auf welche Parts du besonders wert legst.

Ich persönlich schaue immer, was ich für die Preisdifferenz zum teureren Modell im Bikemarkt alles bekommen würde, um das günstigere Bike dann noch genau nach meinen Vorstellungen aufzurüsten, um dann zu sehen, ob ich damit im Endeffekt auch an die höherwertige Ausstattung des teureren ranzukommen könnte oder nicht.

Je nach Modelljahr und Ausstattungsdifferenzen kann es dann mal sinnvoller sein gleich das teurere zu nehmen oder eben auch das günstigere und nach und nach noch selbst aufzurüsten.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

es geht um die aktullen Modelle:  2013
das Race würde mir von der Farbgebung (Schwarz/Blau) besser gefallen, und aufrüsten auf komplett XT kostet sicher nochmal bisl was...


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

Dann wÃ¼rde ich doch sagen, nimm das Race und von den gesparten 600â¬ holst du dir erstmal ne Reverb (170-190â¬) und ggf. noch ne XT Kurbel (120â¬ abzgl. Verkauf der SLX-Kurbel) und ein XT Shadow+ Schaltwerk (50â¬ abzgl. Verkauf des Standard-Schaltwerks).

LRS ist eh derselbe, bei Umwerfer und Schalthebeln wirst du zwischen SLX und XT auÃer minimal beim Gewicht kaum nen Unterschied merken, aber wenn's sein muss ist dafÃ¼r ja auch noch Geld Ã¼brig.

Alternativ kÃ¶nntest du auch die ganzen SLX-Teile dranlassen und noch in einen richtig guten LRS investieren.

Und ja, das Race sieht wirklich besser aus, aber nur wegen dem blÃ¶den breiten silbernen "Cube-Streifen", hÃ¤tten sie da auch die feinen weiÃen Linien vom Race genommen, wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich scharz/rot unwiderstehlich.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

danke für die Info..
ja hatte auch daran gedacht das Race aufzurüsten auf XT (außer SLX Schalthebel und Umwerfer) 
was meinst du den Bremsen ? sollte ich ja auch auf XT aufrüsten..
wo liege ich den preislich bei nem guten LSR ? Beispiel ?


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

soweit ich jetzt gesehen habe hat das Race schon ne XT Kurbel und ein XT Shadow Schaltwerk..  nur Schalthebel Umwerfer sowie Bremse ist nicht XT


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

Habe ich auch gerade noch gesehen...also wenn du auf *Preis-*/Leistung achtest, würde ich Magura MT4, Shimano XT oder Formula T1/The One (gibt es im Satz öfters mal für um die 250 bei ebay) in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

LRS ist natürlich auch sehr Budget-abhängig, in der 300-400 Klasse wären meine Tipps
- Veltec AM-One oder AM-Two (hießen früher V-One und V-Two), je nach Einsatzzweck
- ZTR=Stans Notubes Arch oder Flow (je nach Einsatzzweck) Felgen mit Novatec=Fun Works=Superstar=Fusion=JoyRide-Naben oder Hope II Pro Evo Naben (teurer), jeweils in beliebiger Farbe (bei dir dann wohl blau)
- Funworks 4Way Pro Naben + Amride 25 Felgen
- irgendwas mit Spank Oozy Evo Felgen, sind aber meist teurer 
- WH-M788 XT System-LRS


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> soweit ich jetzt gesehen habe hat das Race schon ne XT Kurbel


Nicht laut Cube-Homepage (SLX Kurbel), höchstens vom Händler aufgerüstet:
http://www.cube.eu/en/full/allmountain/ams-150-race/



> und ein XT Shadow Schaltwerk


XT Shadow vs. XT Shadow*+* (höhere Kettenspannung, weniger Kettenklappern und Rahmenaufschläge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (8. August 2013)

...


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

ok, da hab ich ja einigs an Auswahl für gute LRS  Danke hierfür.
Bremsen werden es dann warscheinlich die XT.
Die Gabel Fox 32 ist auch minimal anders wie beim SL... ändern ? ja/nein ?


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Die Gabel Fox 32 ist auch minimal anders wie beim SL... Ã¤ndern ? ja/nein ?



Ist glaube ich dieselbe, beim Race haben sie nur das "Adjust" (CTD=CTD Adjust) nicht dazugeschrieben. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich aus KostengrÃ¼nden bei Fox-Teilen erstmal nichts in zusÃ¤tzliche EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten investieren, die man im Hobby-Alltag kaum braucht.

Wegen LRS musst du bedenken, dass meine LRS-Auswahl eher am unteren Preislimit fÃ¼r hochwertiges Material rangiert. Wenn du andere fragst, wirst du bestimmt noch Emfehlungen in der 400-600â¬-Klasse bekommen, wo dann der Unterschied zu den CSW nochmal deutlicher wird.

Ich wÃ¼rde behaupten, dass alle von mir genannten LRS besser als der DT CSW 2.0 sind, aber im Endeffekt solltest du in Ruhe Ã¼berlegen, ob's dir die Mehrausgaben wert ist, von einem unteren Mittelklasse auf einen oberen Mittelklasse-LRS aufzurÃ¼sten.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

vielen dank für deine hilfreichen Tipps.. hab mir jetzt mal alles so notiert und werde mal einen vergleich machen.. und obs dann noch für ein neuen LRS reicht muss ich sehen.. sind die DT CSW nicht zu empfehlen ?


----------



## basti313 (8. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich dieselbe, beim Race haben sie nur das "Adjust" (CTD=CTD Adjust) nicht dazugeschrieben. Ansonsten würde ich aus Kostengründen bei Fox-Teilen erstmal nichts in zusätzliche Einstellmöglichkeiten investieren, die man im Hobby-Alltag kaum braucht.


Zwischen der "Adjust" Gabel und der Billiggabel liegt ein Himmelweiter Unterschied. Ganz andere Kartusche. Dazu in der Regel falsch befüllt und mit nem Losbrechmoment, dass es der wilden Sau graust.
Wenn man das Rad besser machen will, dann schmeißt man die Fox raus und macht ne RockShox rein. Revalation oder Pike.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass alle von mir genannten LRS besser als der DT CSW 2.0 sind, aber im Endeffekt solltest du in Ruhe überlegen, ob's dir die Mehrausgaben wert ist, von einem unteren Mittelklasse auf einen oberen Mittelklasse-LRS aufzurüsten.


Würde ich nicht behaupten. Der LRS hat immerhin schon die 22.3mm breiten Felgen, die Naben von den Spline Laufrädern...
Alleine um vergleichbare Naben zu bekommen reicht dein Budget gerade mal so aus. Dann hast aber weder ne bessere Felge, noch bessere Speichen.

Was z.B. an dem XT Laufradsatz besser sein soll erschließt sich mir gar nicht...blöde Konuslager, nicht umrüstbar, kaum steifer und kaum leichter.



> ja hatte auch daran gedacht das Race aufzurüsten auf XT (außer SLX Schalthebel und Umwerfer)


Und das bringt was? Nur dadurch, dass überall XT drauf steht wird das Rad nicht besser.
Im Gegenteil, ein SLX Plus Schaltwerk finde ich am AMS 150 besser als ein XTR ohne Plus.



> Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Fully anzuschaffen und hätte die Möglichkeit mich zwischen dem Cube AMS 150 Race oder AMS 150 SL zu entscheiden.


Das SL fällt alleine wegen der blöden Kronolog durch. Absolute Fehlentwicklung.


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Zwischen der "Adjust" Gabel und der Billiggabel liegt ein Himmelweiter Unterschied. Ganz andere Kartusche. Dazu in der Regel falsch befÃ¼llt und mit nem Losbrechmoment, dass es der wilden Sau graust.
> Wenn man das Rad besser machen will, dann schmeiÃt man die Fox raus und macht ne RockShox rein. Revalation oder Pike.



Ups, da habe ich ja mal wieder mit Unwissen geglÃ¤nzt , danke fÃ¼r die AufklÃ¤rung! Kenne mich bei Fox aktuell nicht so gut aus. Mit meiner 2013er Revelation bin ich jedenfall sehr zufrieden und die ist auch vergleichsweise gÃ¼nstig (zumal die 2013er Talas wohl nicht ganz so dolle waren, wÃ¤hrend RockShox seine Modelle deutlich verbessern konnte.

Ansonsten wÃ¤re das dann vielleicht doch wieder ein Argument fÃ¼r das Bike mit SL-Ausstattung.



> WÃ¼rde ich nicht behaupten. Der LRS hat immerhin schon die 22.3mm breiten Felgen, die Naben von den Spline LaufrÃ¤dern...
> Alleine um vergleichbare Naben zu bekommen reicht dein Budget gerade mal so aus. Dann hast aber weder ne bessere Felge, noch bessere Speichen.



Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, 2020g ist bei 22.3mm halt nicht gerade leicht. Insgesamt ist das aber wohl schon ein solider und hochwertiger LRS, den man durchaus am Bike lassen kÃ¶nnte.













> Was z.B. an dem XT Laufradsatz besser sein soll erschlieÃt sich mir gar nicht...blÃ¶de Konuslager, nicht umrÃ¼stbar, kaum steifer und kaum leichter.



Ist halt robust bei ca. 1800g fÃ¼r 260â¬, aber du hast recht, wenn man schon den CSW 2.0 AM hat wÃ¼rde ich auch dabei bleiben.



> Und das bringt was? Nur dadurch, dass Ã¼berall XT drauf steht wird das Rad nicht besser.
> Im Gegenteil, ein SLX Plus Schaltwerk finde ich am AMS 150 besser als ein XTR ohne Plus.



Da stimme ich prinzipiell zu, aber bei dem geringen Preisunterschied (XT Shadow+ im Shop fÃ¼r knapp 55â¬ zu haben) wÃ¼rde ich gleich zum XT greifen.



> Das SL fÃ¤llt alleine wegen der blÃ¶den Kronolog durch. Absolute Fehlentwicklung.



Ja, da wÃ¤re dann auf jeden Fall ein Tausch gegen Reverb fÃ¤llig, aber fÃ¼r den Verkauf der Kronolog bekÃ¤me er immer noch mehr Geld wieder rein, als fÃ¼r die EA70 zero vom Race.

Fazit: Ãberlege dir nochmal gut, ob SL oder Race v.a. wegen Gabel und Bremsen bzw. rechne alles nochmal durch und Stelle den LRS erstmal hinten an!


----------



## basti313 (8. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ups, da habe ich ja mal wieder mit Unwissen geglänzt , danke für die Aufklärung! Kenne mich bei Fox aktuell nicht so gut aus. Mit meiner 2013er Revelation bin ich jedenfall sehr zufrieden und die ist auch vergleichsweise günstig (zumal die 2013er Talas wohl nicht ganz so dolle waren, während RockShox seine Modelle deutlich verbessern konnte.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das dann vielleicht doch wieder ein Argument für das Bike mit SL-Ausstattung.


Naja, das Problem ist halt, dass ich mit der "besseren" Talas immer noch keine so gute Gabel bekomme wie mit der RockShox. Und rein vom Wert her mache ich womöglich Plus wenn ich die Talas verkaufe und ne neue Reva kaufe.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, 2020g ist bei 22.3mm halt nicht gerade leicht. Insgesamt ist das aber wohl schon ein solider und hochwertiger LRS, den man durchaus am Bike lassen könnte.
> 
> Ist halt robust bei ca. 1800g für 260, aber du hast recht, wenn man schon den CSW 2.0 AM hat würde ich auch dabei bleiben.


Hoppla, ganz so schwer habe ich den nicht erwartet. Aber das ist halt auch ehrlich gewogen. Mein Laufradsatz war auch mit 1.8kg angegeben, die Waage sagt aber eher 1.9kg.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass wenn man 260Euro ausgibt um 200g zu sparen, dann kann man es gleich gescheit machen und den Easton Haven kaufen und gleich 400g sparen...für 450Euro.




cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ja, da wäre dann auf jeden Fall ein Tausch gegen Reverb fällig, aber für den Verkauf der Kronolog bekäme er immer noch mehr Geld wieder rein, als für die EA70 zero vom Race.


Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Kronolog für gutes Geld weg bekommst...umgekehrt braucht man auch immer eine feste Ersatzstütze...kaum eine Variostütze überlebt die Garantiezeit ohne Defekt.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Fazit: Überlege dir nochmal gut, ob SL oder Race v.a. wegen Gabel und Bremsen bzw. rechne alles nochmal durch und Stelle den LRS erstmal hinten an!


 Ich glaube der Kauf vom Race+Reverb+Revalation+XT Bremse-Talas-Formula ist der klar bessere Deal als das SL.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

@ Beebop
Suche Dir im Web das 2012er 150 Race. Dies sollte fÃ¼r ca. â¬ 2300.- zu bekommen sein. 
Die Easton Vice-LaufrÃ¤der sind bereits recht ordentlich, wenn es aber unbedingt DT Swiss sein muÃ, kaufe sie Dir von dem gesparten Geld einfach separat hinzu. DafÃ¼r gibt's nÃ¤mlich bereits einen leichten Tricon LRS. Die Preisdifferenz zwischen Race und SL ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu rechtfertigen. Das SL ist schlicht Ã¼berteuert!


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Suche Dir im Web das 2012er 150 Race. Dies sollte fÃ¼r ca. â¬ 2300.- zu bekommen sein.



Das wird schwer, das 2012er ist leider recht rar geworden, v.a. in GrÃ¶Ãen M und L.
Hier oder hier 20" fÃ¼r 2500â¬
Hier 16" oder 22" fÃ¼r 2250â¬

Wenn es 18"/M oder 20"/L sein soll, dann wÃ¤ren doch die -20% vom HÃ¤ndler vielleicht die bessere Wahl oder du geduldest dich halt und wartest auf ein ebay/Kleinanzeigen/Bikemarkt-SchnÃ¤ppchen, das kann aber dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Naja, das Problem ist halt, dass ich mit der "besseren" Talas immer noch keine so gute Gabel bekomme wie mit der RockShox. Und rein vom Wert her mache ich womÃ¶glich Plus wenn ich die Talas verkaufe und ne neue Reva kaufe.
> Ich glaube der Kauf vom Race+Reverb+Revalation+XT Bremse-Talas-Formula ist der klar bessere Deal als das SL.



Macht Sinn, dann hak das SL erstmal ab.



> Fakt ist aber auch, dass wenn man 260Euro ausgibt um 200g zu sparen, dann kann man es gleich gescheit machen und den Easton Haven kaufen und gleich 400g sparen...fÃ¼r 450Euro.



Den hatte ich mir auch nÃ¤her angeschaut, war dann aber etwas ernÃ¼chtert von den Praxisbewertungen:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...product/review-easton-haven-wheelset-12-37782
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/wheelset/easton/haven-disc/prd_449354_157crx.aspx



> umgekehrt braucht man auch immer eine feste ErsatzstÃ¼tze...kaum eine VariostÃ¼tze Ã¼berlebt die Garantiezeit ohne Defekt.



Oh, das hÃ¤tte ich auch mal bedenken sollen, bevor ich meine EA90 fÃ¼r 35â¬ verscherbelt hab.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

danke fÃ¼r eure Info.
ich tendiere im mom auch eher dazu das 2013 race zu nehmen und mit ner Reverb+XT Shadow plus Schaltwerk +XT Bremsen .. das sollte denke ich preislich machbar sein da das AMS 150 Race nur noch 2080 â¬ kostet.. 
Ich frag mich nur gerade ob es Sinn macht noch ne Revalation einzubauen.. Das SL wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r 2399 â¬ erhalten... 

Leider gibt es das 2012 Race nicht mehrin M ...


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

Warum redet Ihr hier die Talas' aus der Evo- und Performance-Reihe so schlecht? Daß diese in Hinsicht auf das  Funktionskonzept eine andere FIT-Kartusche als die Factory-Modelle haben sollen, höre ich das erste Mal. 
Die bemängelte Schwergängigkeit. bzw. das niedrige Losbrechmoment rührt daher, daß Fox bei den günstigeren Varianten mit Öl geizt. Der Gedanke dahinter dürfte schnell klar werden: Man möchte natürlich viel lieber die überteuerten Kashima-Modelle verkaufen. Um die vermeintliche Leichtgängigkeit (die eine geniale Marketinglegende ist) durch die goldene Kashima-Beschichtung zu untermauern, wird in den Gabeln ohne Kashima von Werk aus weniger Öl eingefüllt, was sie natürlich sehr schwergängig macht. 30 - 40ml von dem original Green Oil je Gabelholm nachgefüllt und die günstigeren Modelle gleiten genau so wie die Factories.
Wie Fox, bzw. Toxoholic die Biker damit zum Narren hält, ist natürlich nicht die feine Art. (Auch die Ölstände nach dem Service bei Toxoholics sind chronisch niedrig.) 
Fakt ist aber, daß alle Talas' aus hochwertigsten Elementen bestehen und mit einer vorbildlichen Verarbeitung (auch ohne Kashima-Marketinggag) glänzen. So gesehen hätte Fox das Schmierentheater mit der "Kashima Wunderbeschichtung" überhaupt nicht nötig! Daß der Schuß kräftig nach hinten los geht, wird man bei Fox aber sicherlich sehr schnell bemerken.


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

> Ich glaube der Kauf vom Race+Reverb+Revalation+XT Bremse-Talas-Formula ist der klar bessere Deal als das SL.


Ist n guter Deal, v.a. wenn's ein Händler vor Ort ist, würde ich machen!



> Ich frag mich nur gerade ob es Sinn macht noch ne Revalation einzubauen.


Wenn, dann würde ich das direkt machen, solange die Talas noch unbenutzt ist, dann hast du gute Chancen bei dem Tausch auf +/-0 rauszukommen. Schau einfach mal bei Shops, im Bikemarkt und bei ebay, was du für die Revelation zahlen müsstest und für wie viel vergleichbare Talas-Gabeln weggehen.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

die Bikes stehen übrigens bei nem Händler... Ich bin jetzt noch nicht der Erfahrene wenn es darum geht selbst Hand anzulegen, da wäre mir eben ein Händler lieber.. und bei den kann ich nur schwer ne Revelation einbauen lassen...

mir ist es nur wichtig das beste fürs Geld zu kriegen, wobei optisch das Race auch besser aussieht. Beide Bikes sind ja super reduziert, die kriegst sicher woanders nicht zurzeit..


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

Bzgl. Talas vs. Revelation/Pike halte ich mich mal ab jetzt besser raus, da wissen CelticTiger und basti313 offensichtlich mehr als ich, ich habe nur die 2013er Testberichte von Bike und MountainBike im Hinterkopf, aber noch nie ne Talas selbst gefahren, um wirklich einen Vergleich anstellen zu können.

Ich persönlich würde auf dem ohnehin hohen Niveau echt nur nen Gabeltausch in Erwägung ziehen, wenn ich ohne große Mehrkosten eine spürbar bessere Performance, Langlebigkeit oder auch Wartungserleichterung bzw. geringere Folgekosten erhalten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

Beebob87 schrieb:


> die Bikes stehen übrigens bei nem Händler... Ich bin jetzt noch nicht der Erfahrene wenn es darum geht selbst Hand anzulegen, da wäre mir eben ein Händler lieber.. und bei den kann ich nur schwer ne Revelation einbauen lassen...


Das ist natürlich ein gewichtiges Argument gegen den Kauf im Internet.
Viele Biker hier sind ja begeisterte Schrauber und erledigen viele Dinge selbst. Das Marketing von Fox, überteuerte Services zum Erhalt der Garantie vorzuschreiben, führt dazu, daß so mancher Biker aus einem gewissen Wutgefühl heraus einfach selbst Hand anlegt. Ratgeber gibt's im Web ja genug.


cabal06ba schrieb:


> Bzgl. Talas vs. Revelation/Pike halte ich mich  mal ab jetzt besser raus, da wissen CelticTiger und basti313  offensichtlich mehr als ich, ich habe nur die 2013er Testberichte von  Bike und MountainBike im Hinterkopf, aber noch nie ne Talas selbst  gefahren, um wirklich einen Vergleich anstellen zu können.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde auf dem ohnehin hohen Niveau echt nur nen  Gabeltausch in Erwägung ziehen, wenn ich ohne große Mehrkosten eine  spürbar bessere Performance, Langlebigkeit oder auch  Wartungserleichterung bzw. geringere Folgekosten erhalten würde.



Bei der Entscheidung, ob Fox oder Rock Shox, prallen nicht selten ideologische Dogmen aufeinander. Rein pragmatisch gesehen bieten beide Hersteller ab dem mittleren Preissegment solide und langlebige Qualität. Zu anderen Herstellern kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen.
Man muß natürlich seinen Federelementen ein gewisses Maß an Pflege zukommen lassen, damit sie nach fünf Jahren immer noch klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten. Wer seine Gabel permanent auf Verschleiß fährt darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nach zwei, drei Jahren der Totalschaden eintritt.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

gibt es den einen merkbaren unterscheid zwischen den beiden Fox 32 beim Race bzw SL ? Die im SL verbaute Fox 32 soll ja ein wenig besser sein, aber ich tendiere ja zum Race. Ich wÃ¼rde gerne das Bike erstmalig vom HÃ¤ndler so zusammenschrauben lassen (Garantie), daher meine Frage ob ein wechsel der Gabel Sinn macht..

Um das Race aufzurÃ¼sten, komme ich jetzt auf ca 550 â¬, darhin enthalten(Reverb,XT Bremsen, XT Schaltwerk Shadow+,ggf Schalthebel auf XT und Umwerfer auf XT) jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage der Gabel Ã¼brig.. 
Ich komme also bei dem Cube AMS 150 Race dann auf 2650 â¬, ist damit ein wenig teurer als das SL mit 2399 â¬....


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

Beebob87 schrieb:


> gibt es den einen merkbaren unterscheid zwischen den beiden Fox 32 beim Race bzw SL ? Die im SL verbaute Fox 32 soll ja ein wenig besser sein, aber ich tendiere ja zum Race.



Wenn ich das richtig Ã¼berblicke, bietet die Talas am SL zusÃ¤tlich eine dreischrittige Feineinstellung der Lowspeed-Druckstufe bei vorgewÃ¤hlten CTD-Modus. Die Lockout Force Funktion wurde ohnehin bereits in das CTD-System integriert. FrÃ¼her konnte damit gesondert eine Art Notlosbrechmoment bei gelockter Gabel einstellen, was bei manchen AufprallunfÃ¤llen durchaus eine Lebensversicherung fÃ¼r Gabel und Biker sein kann. Bei Rock Shox habe ich Erinnerung: Wenn diese einmal auf Lockout steht, dann bleibt sie auch so eingestellt - komme was will. (Schade, daÃ es hier kein Smiley im Rollstuhl gibt.) Dadurch wird die Aufprallenergie natÃ¼rlich voll auf Bike und Biker Ã¼bertragen.
Ich finde dieses CTD-Konzept ohnehin Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. Fox begrÃ¼ndete die EinfÃ¼hrung damit, die Bedienbarkeit, die angeblich viele Biker Ã¼berfordert, zu vereinfachen.
Ich meine, wer sich ein Bike mit einer â¬ 1000.- teuren Luxusgabel leistet, kann sich auch in die vielfÃ¤ltigen Einstelloptionen einlesen. Es hat noch nie geschadet wenn ein Biker versteht, wie seine Gabel arbeitet. DafÃ¼r muÃ man in der Schule keinen Physik Leistungskurs belegt haben.


----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

ok, das habe ich eben auch so verstanden.. dann kann ich also entweder die Fox 32 drauflassen oder ich schaffe mir gleich eine Revalation an... aber was haltet ihr generell von der Aufrüstung  und dem Preis ? Gäbe es den was vergleichbares ?


----------



## basti313 (8. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Bzgl. Talas vs. Revelation/Pike halte ich mich mal ab jetzt besser raus, da wissen CelticTiger und basti313 offensichtlich mehr als ich, ich habe nur die 2013er Testberichte von Bike und MountainBike im Hinterkopf, aber noch nie ne Talas selbst gefahren, um wirklich einen Vergleich anstellen zu kÃ¶nnen.


Schau mal die Tests genau an. In jedem Langzeittest wird darÃ¼ber geklagt, dass die Fox am Ende trocken war, im Vergleichstest wird das Ansprechverhalten kritisiert. Arg deutlich schreiben die es aber nicht, man will ja nicht gleich den Platzhirschen verstimmen.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde auf dem ohnehin hohen Niveau echt nur nen Gabeltausch in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen, wenn ich ohne groÃe Mehrkosten eine spÃ¼rbar bessere Performance, Langlebigkeit oder auch Wartungserleichterung bzw. geringere Folgekosten erhalten wÃ¼rde.


Die Fox braucht halt alle 100 Stunden neues Ãl (Talas und Standrohre) und das ist auch das absolute Maximum. Bei der RockShox hab ich da noch keinen genauen Anhaltspunkt.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Bei der Entscheidung, ob Fox oder Rock Shox, prallen nicht selten ideologische Dogmen aufeinander. Rein pragmatisch gesehen bieten beide Hersteller ab dem mittleren Preissegment solide und langlebige QualitÃ¤t. Zu anderen Herstellern kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen.
> Man muÃ natÃ¼rlich seinen Federelementen ein gewisses MaÃ an Pflege zukommen lassen, damit sie nach fÃ¼nf Jahren immer noch klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten. Wer seine Gabel permanent auf VerschleiÃ fÃ¤hrt darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nach zwei, drei Jahren der Totalschaden eintritt.


Mich stÃ¶ren vor allem die unglaublichen QualitÃ¤tsschwankungen bei Fox. Ich hab ja zwei 150er Talas im Einsatz...die eine lÃ¤uft perfekt, die andere bockelt nur rum (Standrohre trocken, Talas trocken, Absaufen, Buchsen ausgeschlagen). Bei den RP23 ist es genauso. Der eine lÃ¤uft ohne Mucken, der andere quietscht zuerst wegen zu wenig Ãl im Luftbereich und wippt spÃ¤ter weil ne Dichtung der DÃ¤mpfung hinÃ¼ber ist.



Beebob87 schrieb:


> gibt es den einen merkbaren unterscheid zwischen den beiden Fox 32 beim Race bzw SL ? Die im SL verbaute Fox 32 soll ja ein wenig besser sein, aber ich tendiere ja zum Race. Ich wÃ¼rde gerne das Bike erstmalig vom HÃ¤ndler so zusammenschrauben lassen (Garantie), daher meine Frage ob ein wechsel der Gabel Sinn macht..


Das Problem ist, dass die "billige" Gabel einen Konstruktionsfehler hat. Es wird zwar oft behauptet, dass dieser beseitigt wÃ¤re, er ist es aber nicht. Irgendwann wird die Kartusche immer blockieren.



Beebob87 schrieb:


> Um das Race aufzurÃ¼sten, komme ich jetzt auf ca 550 â¬, darhin enthalten(Reverb,XT Bremsen, XT Schaltwerk Shadow+,ggf Schalthebel auf XT und Umwerfer auf XT) jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage der Gabel Ã¼brig..
> Ich komme also bei dem Cube AMS 150 Race dann auf 2650 â¬, ist damit ein wenig teurer als das SL mit 2399 â¬....


Schalthebel und Umwerfer tauschen ist Unsinn. Beim Umwerfer gibt es keinen Unterschied und die Schalthebel sind nur fÃ¼r Schaltfetischisten ein Problem. Wem es ums Radfahren und das Erlebnis am Radfahren geht braucht keine XT Trigger.
Ansonsten kannst du die abgebauten Teile auch verkaufen oder fÃ¼r Defekte auf Lager legen. Das musst du auch mit einberechnen.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig erfasse, bietet die Talas am SL zusÃ¤tlich eine dreischrittige Feineinstellung der Lowspeed-Druckstufe bei vorgewÃ¤hlten CTD-Modus.


Wie gesagt ist es eine komplett andere Kartusche. Die fehlende Verstellung der Druckstufe ist fÃ¼r leichte Fahrer ein Problem, die Fehlkonstruktion fÃ¼r alle.



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses CTD-Konzept ohnehin Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. Fox begrÃ¼ndete die EinfÃ¼hrung damit, die Bedienbarkeit, die angeblich viele Biker Ã¼berfordert, zu vereinfachen.


Naja, es ist halt einfach eine Plattform dazu gekommen, bzw. am DÃ¤mpfer der Lockout. Als wirklich neues Konzept wÃ¼rde ich das nicht bezeichnen und ich habe nicht das GefÃ¼hl, dass irgend etwas vereinfacht wird. Im Gegenteil, wenn ich zwischen Lock, Plattform und offen wÃ¤hlen kann, dann weiÃ ich sofort was los ist. Bei Climb, Trail und Downhill muss ich mich erstmal informieren, was die Gabel dann Ã¼berhaupt macht.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist es eine komplett andere Kartusche. Die fehlende Verstellung der Druckstufe ist für leichte Fahrer ein Problem, die Fehlkonstruktion für alle.



Dieses Problem ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bzw. konnte mir überhaupt noch gar nicht auffallen. Du darfst drei mal raten, warum...


----------



## basti313 (8. August 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Dieses Problem ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bzw. konnte mir überhaupt noch gar nicht auffallen. Du darfst drei mal raten, warum...


An meiner Bocki muss ich die Druckstufe komplett auf machen...an der guten Gabel ist ein Klick zu. Wenn ich die in die Mitte stelle muss ich schon ordentlich wo rein rumsen, damit sich was bewegt.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2013)

Na ja, ein Montagsmodell wirst Du hin und wieder bei allen Herstellern finden. Hier zeigt sich dann die Qualität des Service, inwieweit er das Problem, ggf. durch Produktaustausch zu lösen in der Lage ist.


----------



## basti313 (8. August 2013)

Toxoholics...ein weiterer Grund gegen eine Fox Gabel...


----------



## cabal06ba (8. August 2013)

Bin ja bzgl. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auch eher auf der RockShox-Seite, aber da es ursprünglich um einen Bike- und nicht Gabelkauf ging, möchte ich Beebob87 nochmal mit auf den Weg geben, dass er mit der Talas beim Race eine durchaus hochwertige Gabel bekommt und ein Tausch *nicht zwangsläufig* sein muss.

Und da er beim Händler vor Ort kauft, wäre er im Problemfall ja auch in guten Händen.

Sollte ein Tausch gegen Revelation ohne große Mehrkosten möglich sein, wüde ich das halt vor allem in Hinblick auf die zukünftigen Service-Kosten in Betracht ziehen, wenn er nicht so gerne selbst schraubt und Fox das ja sowieso garantiemäßig "nicht so mag".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob87 (8. August 2013)

danke für die Info  ihr habt mir sehr geholfen...


----------



## CelticTiger (9. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Sollte ein Tausch gegen Revelation ohne große Mehrkosten möglich sein, wüde ich das halt vor allem in Hinblick auf die zukünftigen Service-Kosten in Betracht ziehen, wenn er nicht so gerne selbst schraubt und Fox das ja sowieso garantiemäßig "nicht so mag".



Wenn man an Fox eine nette E-Mail mit Angabe eines "fundierten Problems" schreibt, ist der Service innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist auch kein Problem.


----------



## cabal06ba (10. August 2013)

Das kommt davon, wenn man hier einen auf Laufradberatung macht. Anderen rate ich, das Geld für einen neuen LRS lieber erstmal zu sparen und dann bestelle ich mir selbst nen neuen (das Angebot ist einfach unwiderstehlich):
Hope Pro II Evo in rot mit ZTR Arch EX für 359 + 12 für X-12 

Meinen Funworks LRS verkaufe ich dann zusammen mit meinem Stereo, da der Sun Ringlé Radium MA vom AMS leider nicht auf 20mm / Schnellspanner umgebaut werden kann und es schwierig geworden wäre, ein Bike ohne Räder zu verkaufen.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man hier einen auf Laufradberatung macht. Anderen rate ich, das Geld fÃ¼r einen neuen LRS lieber erstmal zu sparen und dann bestelle ich mir selbst nen neuen (das Angebot ist einfach unwiderstehlich):
> Hope Pro II Evo in rot mit ZTR Arch EX fÃ¼r 359â¬ + 12â¬ fÃ¼r X-12
> 
> Meinen Funworks LRS verkaufe ich dann zusammen mit meinem Stereo, da der Sun RinglÃ© Radium MA vom AMS leider nicht auf 20mm / Schnellspanner umgebaut werden kann und es schwierig geworden wÃ¤re, ein Bike ohne RÃ¤der zu verkaufen.



Dieses Angebot ist aber auch nicht Ohne (s.u.); man muÃ dabei bedenken, daÃ die DT Swiss x1600 verdammt solide sind und mit 1630g die Konkurenz von z.B. Mavic (Crossmax) um gerade mal 35g Ã¼berbietet, andererseits aber um va. â¬ 400.- unterbietet.  Zudem stimmt der sehr kulante Service bei DT Swiss. 
Die Hopes sind zwar mit klasse Komponenten ausgestattet, ich finde sie jedoch zu schwer.
Aber ich mÃ¶chte hier jetzt keinen Schlagabtausch der Laufradideologien provozieren. 
http://www.bikestore.cc/dtswiss-laufrad-x1600-spline-modelle-p-197781.html


----------



## cabal06ba (10. August 2013)

Ach, da gibt's doch gar nichts zu ideologisieren. Für denselben Preis wie "mein" LRS ist das wirklich ein sehr gutes Angebot, allerdings fühle ich mich mit 21/24.5mm einfach wohler und bei 400g Felgengewicht dürfte das insgesamt auch noch alles andere als ein Panzerrad werden.

Ist halt immer alles eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes und nicht immer einfach mit besser oder schlechter abzuhandeln.

Und natürlich bekommen die Hopes von mir noch den "rot"-Bonus.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. August 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Und natürlich bekommen die Hopes von mir noch den "rot"-Bonus.



Stimmt! Ich habe auch eine Schwäche für rot- und blaueloxierte Teile!  Die Hopes sehen unverschämt gut aus! 
Was nutzen die besten Parts, wenn sie einem vom Design her nicht gefallen. 
Ubrigens: Auf anderen Gebieten des täglichen Leben konnte in zahlreichen psycologischen Studien belegt werden, daß sich Menschen vom Design unverhältnismäßig hoch beeinflussen lassen. Von dieser Binsenweisheit lebt natürlich die Werbeindustrie. 
Angewandt auf unserem Beispiel bewerten viele Biker einen ihnen optisch nicht zusagenden LRS, der technisch weitaus hochwertiger ist, als weniger funktionell. Umgekehrt wird einem weniger hochwertigen LRS, der dem Biker vom Design her gefällt, viel mehr Funktionalität und Leistungfähigkeit zugetraut. 
Es ist das Auge, daß uns täglich betrügt. Nur nutzt alle Objektivität nichts, wenn uns etwas nicht gefällt. Ich brauche diese Weisheit hier wohl nicht auf Frauen auszuweiten....


----------



## djwhitecraft (11. August 2013)

hey Jungs,

hab meine Gabel wieder bekommen nach der Garantiereperatur. Nun wollte ich die Gabel einbauen, hab sie eingebaut und bin 10m gefahren. Nur irgendwas stimmt nicht, ich hab die befürchtung mein Händler der die Gabel ausgebaut hat, hat ein Teil mir nicht mitgegeben.

Fehlt da was? Ein Konus isch oben im Rahmen.


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2013)

Da fehlt auf der Gabelkrone der Gabelkonusring vom Steuersatz!





Auf dem Bild, das Teil rechts unten.
Ohne dem Teil, wird dann das untere Steuersatzlager nicht mitgenommen. Hat da zudem Luft und die Gabel wackelt!.


----------



## djwhitecraft (11. August 2013)

Ja wackeln tut da nix, aber ich kann nicht richtig lenken und die Gabelkrone schleift es..
Dann fehlt also doch ein Teil.
Gibts das Teil auch einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. August 2013)

Kann man auch einzeln kaufen, brauchst da einen 1,5" mit 36° Schräge.


----------



## djwhitecraft (12. August 2013)

super, danke dir Vincy


----------



## Jurriaan (19. August 2013)

Ein Cube AMS 110 mit 650b.





650b passt auch in ein AMS 150?


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an, welche Reifen du dann verwendest. Ein RoRo 2,25 ist flacher, als ein HD 2,35.


----------



## Achtzig (20. August 2013)

Aber ich finde, bei der Gabel schaut das schon nach ausreichend Platz aus. Hinten oben auch, interessant wäre jetzt noch ein Bild in Richung Hauptlager (heißt das so? Das Ding an den Kettenstreben mein ich.)...

Ich würde mich übrigens auch gern zum Test zur Verfügung stellen wenn mir jemand so nen Radsatz vorbei bringt!


----------



## cabal06ba (23. August 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> interessant wäre jetzt noch ein Bild in Richung Hauptlager (heißt das so? Das Ding an den Kettenstreben mein ich.)...



Genau hier ist zumindest beim 150er SHPC kaum noch Luft, augenscheinlich geschätzt ca. 1cm an der engsten Stelle mit NN 2.35, oben könnte es gerade so passen:










Die 26er Revelation lässt keinen Spielraum für derartige Experimente.

Würde man sich mit so einer 650b-Eigeninitiative nicht eh die beim AMS sehr stimmig ausgetüftelte Geometrie versauen, das hat doch schon seinen Grund, dass die letzten Jahre alle Bike-Modelle aufwendig für 650b und 29 Zoll umkonstruiert wurden (v.a. Kettenstrebe/Radstand und Federweg)?

EDIT: Die Bilder zeigen den entsprechenden Spielraum bei 26 Zoll Bereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (25. August 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
ich bin neu hier bei IBC und hab auch gleich nen SEHR interessanten Thread gefunden.
Soweit dazu;
ich bin seit Mai auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS150 Pro (in 20"). Allerdings weicht das Kauforiginal immer weiter ab 

Mittlerweile ist die Konfiguration in folgendne Punkten abgewandelt:

Eastonvorbau gegen Truvativ AKA (60mm) getauscht
Sattelstütze KS Dropzone mit 125mm Travel eingebaut
Griffe SYLab Sy711
Sattel SQLap 611
Reifen: Schwalbe HansDampf 26x2,35 (VR: EVO Trailstar, HR: EVO Pacestar)



Geplanter Umbau / Erweiterung:

das Casting der RS Revelation RL tauschen. Grund: Verbaut ist die Gabel am VR mit Schnellspanner. Es gibt diese auch mit 15mm Steckachse. 
Dazu benötige ich für die am VR verbaute Nabe (SunRinglé Radium) noch die Adapter Schnellspanner - Steckachse.

Über Hilfreiche Tips bzw. gute Diskussionen freu ich mich jetzt schon...

Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## sLiiDer (30. August 2013)

Welches Kit würdet ihr für einen Tubeless-Umbau kaufen?


----------



## cabal06ba (10. September 2013)

Ich hab dieses hier vom Forummitglied Runterfahrer aka "Speer LaufrÃ¤der" fÃ¼r 20â¬ zu meinem neuen LRS dazu bestellt.

  @Beebob87: Was ist denn nun bei deiner Bikesuche rausgekommen?


----------



## CelticTiger (10. September 2013)

malben schrieb:


> Sattel SQLap 611



Wie machst sich der SQLab 611? Wollte ihn mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## malben (10. September 2013)

Der SQLab 611 fährt sich angenehm unauffällig. Man sitzt, wenn alles passt, bequem. Er stört auch im Trail oder auf Steilen Abfahrt nicht.
Hab Ihn jetzt ca. 1600 km unterm Hintern und kann ihn vorbehaltlos weiterempfehlen.

Einzigstes Manko: Dein Hintern muss sich erst daran gewöhnen auf der Richtigen Stelle zu sitzten (Sitzknochen).

Aber sonst TOP!!!!


----------



## Achtzig (11. September 2013)

Ich hatte den in Breite 13, glaub ich. Vom Sitzen sau bequem, aber dieses Stufen-Prinzip funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht. Fazit: Zwar keine Hinternschmerzen aber nen tauben Sack. Hab aber vielleicht auch einfach zu viel Sattelüberhöhung. Mit weniger könnte das durchaus gut klappen... Mit nem SLR drückt's zwar jetzt mehr auf'n Hintern, aber dafür schläft nix ein.


----------



## CelticTiger (11. September 2013)

Das hört sich gut an. Werde mich mal auf ein Stück Wellpappe pflanzen und messen. 

Es ist kurios: Mittlerweile habe ich an meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race fast alle Parts aufgewertet. Nur mit dem blöden Cube Sattel quäle ich mich jetzt seit über 11.000 km herum. Ich glaube es liegt daran, daß ein neuer Sattel für den leidenschaftlichen Schrauber einfach keine technische Herausforderung bietet.  
Na ja, in Abwandlung einer blöden Redensart: Dem Ingenieur sind taube Eier nicht zu schwör.


----------



## Jürgen67 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

habe gerade ein  Ams 150 race fÃ¼r 1999 â¬ oder ein AMS 150 race sl (ohne versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze) fÃ¼r 2150 â¬ im Auge und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ohne das ich die 48 Seiten lese, rechtfertigen die besseren XT-Parts im Schaltungsbereich und XT Bremse den Geldbetrag oder verbessert man sich da nur auf hohem niveau, ohne dies wirklich zu merken?
Fahre Touen im bay. Alpenbereich, Isartrails und gerne auch mal steiler bergab, allerdings auch lange Tagesetappen.

Danke. 
Vg. JÃ¼rgen

PS: Kann leider erst morgen frÃ¼h hier wieder antworten.


----------



## AXION (18. September 2013)

Jürgen67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade ein  Ams 150 race für 1999  oder ein AMS 150 race sl (ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze) für 2150  im Auge und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ohne das ich die 48 Seiten lese, rechtfertigen die besseren XT-Parts im Schaltungsbereich und XT Bremse den Geldbetrag oder verbessert man sich da nur auf hohem niveau, ohne dies wirklich zu merken?
> Fahre Touen im bay. Alpenbereich, Isartrails und gerne auch mal steiler bergab, allerdings auch lange Tagesetappen.
> ...




SL für 2150? Bei dem Preis würde ich nimmer überlegen und *zuschlagen*. Mit den XT-Parts hast längerfristig einfach das halbarere Material, das lohnt sich auf jeden fall und auf die Sattelstütze kann man gut verzichten, die original Verbaute ist nicht so der Hammer. Da investierst lieber mal in eine RS Reverb


----------



## cabal06ba (18. September 2013)

Auf S.47-49 wurde das Thema AMS vs. AMS SL ausführlich erörtert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (18. September 2013)

Ganz klarer Fall: Entscheide dich fuer das SL! Da gibt's nicht viel zu eroertern oder zu diskussieren.
Die Kronolog Sattelstuetze ist eh nichts besonderes. Viel vermissen wirst Du da nichts.


----------



## ph0b0s101 (19. September 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mir gestern auch ein AMS 150 Race (2013) bei Rabe-Bike in München zugelegt. Ich hatte vorher ein AMS 125 SE (2010) und war schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, bis es mir aus dem Keller geklaut worden ist :-(

Vom AMS 125 zum AMS 150 konnte ich jetzt kaum größere Unterschiede feststellen. Federelemente sind wieder von Fox nur etwas neuer (CTD-System) und etwas mehr Federweg, Schaltgarnitur ist XT bis auf Umwerfer.  Laufräder sind wieder OEM Ware von DT Swiss. Die Reifen sind eine Nummer dicker (Hans Dampf anstelle von Nobby Nics). Der für mich größte Unterschied ist jedoch die verbaute Bremse am 150er. Vorher hatte ich eine Magura Louise mit Mineralöl (sehr Wartungsfreundlich) und an dem neuen Rad ist eine Formula RC Tune verbaut, die eben das Wartungsintensivere Dot 4 benötigt. Laut Händler kostet der Wechsel ca. 45 und das jedes Jahr nur für die Bremsen. Das finde ich etwas zuviel des guten.

Nun komme ich aber mal zum Punkt 

Ich habe nun also in Erwägung gezogen, dass ich das Bremssystem durch eines mit Mineralöl als Bremsflüssigkeit tausche.

Cabal06ba hat auch in einem Preisrahmen der mir auch vorgeschwebt hat schon Vorschläge gebraucht, welche Bremsen in Frage kommen würden.



cabal06ba schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade noch gesehen...also wenn du auf *Preis-*/Leistung achtest, würde ich Magura MT4, Shimano XT oder Formula T1/The One (gibt es im Satz öfters mal für um die 250 bei ebay) in die engere Auswahl nehmen.



Ich würde mich wohl dann in Richtung Shimano XT bewegen wollen. Was jetzt meine eigentliche Frage ist, bekomme ich die verbauten Bremsen halbwegs gut los? Wenn ja was kann man denn ca. dafür verlangen (wurden erst 7km vom Händler zu mir nach Hause gefahren)? 

Über den Händler hätte die Umrüstung keinen Sinn gemacht, da er mir die verbauten Bremsen nur mit max 100 in Zahlung genommen hätte.

Über ein Feedback und ggf. andere Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Achtzig (19. September 2013)

bei gebrauchtpreisen würde ich mich am bikemarkt orientieren.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. September 2013)

Meine Formula R1 funktioniert nach 11.000km und 2 1/2 Jahre zuverlässig wie am ersten Tag. Ich benutze dabei immer noch die originären (Sinter-)Bremsbeläge. Die 
Bremsflüssigkeit mußte ich ebenfalls noch nicht wechseln. 
Wenn das nicht wartungsfreundlich ist...


----------



## ph0b0s101 (19. September 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Meine Formula R1 funktioniert nach 11.000km und 2 1/2 Jahre zuverlässig wie am ersten Tag. Ich benutze dabei immer noch die originären (Sinter-)Bremsbeläge. Die
> Bremsflüssigkeit mußte ich ebenfalls noch nicht wechseln.
> Wenn das nicht wartungsfreundlich ist...



Hi CelticTiger,

danke für deine Antwort, ok das ist natürlich eine ganz andere Richtung, als Sie mir vom Verkäufer mitgeteilt wurde. Er meinte einmal im Jahr die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln, so steht es auch im Handbuch zur Bremse. Also meinst, man fährt Sie einfach solange bis man die ersten gröberen Bremskraftverluste bemerkt?

Ansonsten wollte ich noch kurz fragen, was Ihr von diesen Teilen haltet:

http://www.uberbikecomponents.com/view-product/Mucky-Nutz-Bender-Fender-XL-Mudguard---Black

Die Teile scheinen wirklich sehr sinnvoll zu seinen und sind wirklich relativ unauffällig. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Vielleicht auch an einem AMS 150 Race?

Freue mich auf euer Feedback.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## cabal06ba (20. September 2013)

Ich sehe auch keine Notwendigkeit fÃ¼r einen jÃ¤rlichen Wechsel der BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit, solange die Bremse so bremst, wie du dir was vorstellt, bzw. der Druckpunkt passt. Bei meiner Formula The One am alten Stereo habe ich das ein Mal in 4 Jahren gemacht.

Und man muss auch keine 45â¬ investieren. Ich habe es selbst gemacht und beim allerersten Mal ca. 2h gebraucht...mit etwas Erfarung bekommt man es noch deutlich schneller hin.

Solltest du dich entscheiden die Formulas zu behalten, kann ich dir mein ein Mal benutztes Formula Bleeding Kit inkl. einer Falsche DOT 4 anbieten, da ich am neuen Bike ne Margura habe und es somit nicht mehr brauche (bitte per PM melden). 

Mucky Nutz erfÃ¼llt absolut seinen Zweck, ohne das Bike optisch komplett zu verschandeln und die Klettbefestigung ist wirklich praktisch, wenn man die Teile Ã¶fters mal ab- und nur bei Bedarf wieder dranmachen mÃ¶chte. Bei "Schutzblechen" am MTB scheiden sich ja die Geister, aber ich mach sie kaum noch ab, da ich mit der dezenten Optik gut leben kann und wir ja kaum mal 3 Wochen am StÃ¼ck trockenes Wetter haben.


----------



## Achtzig (20. September 2013)

Da wäre ich vorsichtiger, vor allem, wenn das Rad viel im Nassen gefahren oder oft gewaschen wird oder so steht, dass die Bremsflüssigkeit Wasser ziehen kann. Irgendwo kommt irgendwie doch Wasser ins System und das merkst Du nicht zwingend am Druckpunkt. Das merkst Du, weil plötzlich nix mehr bremst. So gegangen ist mir das mit ner Mopebremse in den Karpaten. Und die war noch kein Jahr alt. Andere Bremsen an anderen Mopeds sind auch nach Jahren unauffällig.
Fazit:
Keine Ahnung wieoft man wechseln sollte, aber hin und wieder mal zumindest nach der Farbe gucken kann nicht schaden. Und Hexenwerk ist das doch nicht, mach ich glaub ich in Zukunft lieber als tubeless zu montieren...


----------



## cabal06ba (20. September 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> ...mach ich glaub ich in Zukunft lieber als tubeless zu montieren...



Da stimme ich vollkommen zu, habe die Prozedur gerade mit Standpumpen-Workout hinter mich gebracht und hoffe, das hält jetzt erstmal möglichst lange!


----------



## Achtzig (20. September 2013)

Also das ist wirklich das einzige, was  bei diesen HansDampfs taugt, die gingen drauf und waren dicht. Als wär ein Schlauch drin. Aber der Baron jetzt - FURCHTBAR! Selbst mit Kompressor. Und vom Stehen war in dem HansDampf, der runter kam, ein riesiger Kleberbatzen an einer Stelle. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens die Erklärung für dieses unrunde geeier... Mal gucken, wie sich das jetzt so fahren lässt, aber ich glaub, nochmal mach ich das nicht. (zumal jetzt die Klebemilch leer ist und ich noch jede Menge schläuche rumliegen hab)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. September 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtiger, vor allem, wenn das Rad viel im Nassen gefahren oder oft gewaschen wird oder so steht, dass die Bremsflüssigkeit Wasser ziehen kann. Irgendwo kommt irgendwie doch Wasser ins System und das merkst Du nicht zwingend am Druckpunkt. Das merkst Du, weil plötzlich nix mehr bremst. So gegangen ist mir das mit ner Mopebremse in den Karpaten. Und die war noch kein Jahr alt. Andere Bremsen an anderen Mopeds sind auch nach Jahren unauffällig.
> Fazit:
> Keine Ahnung wieoft man wechseln sollte, aber hin und wieder mal zumindest nach der Farbe gucken kann nicht schaden. Und Hexenwerk ist das doch nicht, mach ich glaub ich in Zukunft lieber als tubeless zu montieren...



Das mit den Fahrtem im Regen mag ein berechtigter Einwand zu sein. Ich muß meinem letzten Post hinzufügen, daß ich ein notorischer "Schönwetterbiker" bin und nur sehr selten im Regen fahre. 
Möglich, daß ich aus diesem Grunde bisher um einen Wechsel der stark hygroskopischen Bremsflüssigkeit herum gekommen bin.
Andererseits sind die Markenbremsen von Avid, Formula, Shimano (ab SLX aufwärts) und Magura allesamt so qualitativ hochwertig, daß sie aufgrund eines gut gedichteten Systems nur extrem wenig Wasser ziehen dürften.


----------



## ph0b0s101 (20. September 2013)

Danke für euer hilfreiches Feedback, ich werde mich mal in die Materie etwas einlesen und dann einfach selbst 1x im Jahr die Flüssigkeit prüfen und dann ggf. wechseln. Sofern das Ganze wirklich so einfach ist wie beschrieben .

Aber Versuch macht klug 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## CelticTiger (20. September 2013)

ph0b0s101 schrieb:


> Danke für euer hilfreiches Feedback, ich werde mich mal in die Materie etwas einlesen und dann einfach selbst 1x im Jahr die Flüssigkeit prüfen und dann ggf. wechseln. Sofern das Ganze wirklich so einfach ist wie beschrieben .
> 
> Aber Versuch macht klug
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nicht gerade eine größere Abfahrt planst, die Deinem Bremssystem eine hohe Standfestigkeit abverlangt, kannst Du Dich ruhig auf Dein Gefühl verlassen. Spätestens jedoch, wenn sich der Druckpunkt spürbar verlagert, solltest Du einen Wechsel des DOT durchführen. Ist für geübte Hände eine Sache von 30min, für Anfänger etwa eine Stunde.
Ein gutes, universelles Entlüftungskit gibt's für kleines Geld von "Tr!ckstuff". Hier sind Anschlußadapter für alle Formula-, Avid-, Shimano- und Magura-Bremssysteme dabei.


----------



## ph0b0s101 (20. September 2013)

Ok danke fÃ¼r die weiteren Infos, vorallem das EntlÃ¼ftungskit ist wirklich Preislich voll in Ordnung, hab es fÃ¼r 24,95â¬ Ã¼ber Amazon sowie etwas Dot 4 (500ml) fÃ¼r zusammen ~ 30â¬ gekauft. Das sollte ne weile reichen  Was ich gelesen habe, dass wohl keine Anleitung fÃ¼r  die Nutzung des Sets beiliegt, kannst/kÃ¶nnt du/ihr mir hier etwas fÃ¼r einen AnfÃ¤nger empfehlen?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Christian


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2013)

http://www.formula-italy.com/en/support-downloads
http://www.formula-italy.com/documents/868
http://www.formula-italy.com/documents/1824


----------



## ph0b0s101 (20. September 2013)

Danke Vincy, da hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können :-( Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (21. September 2013)

JÃ¼rgen67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade ein  Ams 150 race fÃ¼r 1999 â¬ oder ein AMS 150 race sl (ohne versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze) fÃ¼r 2150 â¬ im Auge und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ohne das ich die 48 Seiten lese, rechtfertigen die besseren XT-Parts im Schaltungsbereich und XT Bremse den Geldbetrag oder verbessert man sich da nur auf hohem niveau, ohne dies wirklich zu merken?
> Fahre Touen im bay. Alpenbereich, Isartrails und gerne auch mal steiler bergab, allerdings auch lange Tagesetappen.
> ...



Und, hast Du eines der Bikes gekauft? â¬ 2150.- fÃ¼r ein neues AMS 150 SL ist eine ordentliche Offerte - auch ohne Kronolog! 

FÃ¼r den Fall, daÃ Du das SL nicht kaufen mÃ¶chtest: WÃ¼rdest Du mir den HÃ¤ndler verraten?! 
Evt. bitte eine kurze PN!


----------



## reinera (21. September 2013)

Hallo,



CelticTiger schrieb:


> . 30 - 40ml von dem original Green Oil je Gabelholm nachgefüllt und die günstigeren Modelle gleiten genau so wie die Factories.



Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es nach dem ersten Service zwar besser ist als vorher, aber nicht so gut wie neu. Wo muss das Öl denn hin? Einfach unter die Abstreifringe wo diese Schaumstoffringe sitzten. 

Geht das mit dem Spritzentrick und einer ganz dünnen Kanüle? Ist an dem Green Oil etwas besonder, oder kann man auch normales Gabelöl nehmen? Welch Viskosität?

Danke Reiner


----------



## Jürgen67 (21. September 2013)

Moin, wurden dann doch 2200 , da sie die Rabatte bzgl. Ausgebauter stütze nicht richtig berechnet hatten, aber das war immer noch ok für mich...nun stehts vor mir und darf heute frische Luft schnuppern..in München gibt es nur einen laden mit super cube Angeboten, gute Beratung etc.. Kann den rabe nur empfehlen. Preis ams 150 sl ist 2399 .

Vg. Jürgen 


> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: MTB-News.de - IBC <[email protected]>
> Gesendet: Sa. 21.09.2013 01:51
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: Du wurdest auf MTB-News.de - IBC zitiert
> 
> Hallo Jürgen67,
> 
> CelticTiger hat dich zitiert!
> 
> -----------
> 
> ---Zitat von Jürgen67---
> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade ein  Ams 150 race für 1999  oder ein AMS 150 race sl
> (ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze) für 2150  im Auge und kann mich
> nicht entscheiden. Ohne das ich die 48 Seiten lese, rechtfertigen die
> besseren XT-Parts im Schaltungsbereich und XT Bremse den Geldbetrag
> oder verbessert man sich da nur auf hohem niveau, ohne dies wirklich
> zu merken?
> Fahre Touen im bay. Alpenbereich, Isartrails und gerne auch mal
> steiler bergab, allerdings auch lange Tagesetappen.
> 
> Danke. 
> Vg. Jürgen
> 
> PS: Kann leider erst morgen früh hier wieder antworten.
> ---Zitatende---
> Und, hast Du eines der Bikes gekauft?  2150.- für ein neues AMS
> 150 SL ist eine verdammt ordentliche Offerte - auch ohne Kronolog!
> 
> 
> Für den Fall, daß Du das SL nicht kaufen möchtest: Würdest Du mir
> den Händler verraten?! 
> Evt. bitte eine kurze PN!
> -----------
> 
> Hier kannst du sehen, wo du überall zitiert wurdest:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=profilenotif&tab=quotes
> 
> Benachrichtigungseinstellungen kannst du hier ändern
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options
> Viele Grüße
> MTB-News.de - IBC
> 
> 
> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht Ende-----


----------



## CelticTiger (21. September 2013)

reinerbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Green Oil von Fox hat einen charakteristischen Geruchsstoff (wie viele andere Öle auch). Neben der Einfärbung kann Toxoholics bei Reklamationen der Gabel deshalb erkennen, ob Du auch das vorgeschriebene Originalöl verwendet hast. Ansonsten könnten sie die Reklamation ablehnen.
Da ich das Green Oil günstig bekommen habe, mache ich mir über adäquaten Ersatz keine Gedanken mehr. So lange die Rezeptur des originalen Green Oil nicht bekannt ist, würde ich nicht auf anderes Öl ausweichen. 
Wenn Du etwas Übung hast, kannst Du es mit einer Kanüle aus der Apotheke und einer 10ml Spritze versuchen. 

Bevor Du das Öl (WT 10!) einfüllst, benetze Stauabstreifer und den angrenzenden Standrohrbereich mit ewtas Öl. Nun führst Du die Kanüle parallel und nahe zum Standrohr mit der angespitzten Seite zum Standrohr unter den Staubabstreifer, während Du ihn mit der anderen Hand etwas zurückziehst. Paß dabei bitte auf, daß Du die Spiralringe, die den Staubabstreifer umgeben, nicht verbiegst!
Die Kanüle führst Du nun etwa 5cm(!) in das Casting ein und injizierst je Holm zunächst 10ml. Solltest Du ungeschickt vorgehen, zerstichst Du das Ölreservoir unter den Staubabstreifern. Das vermindert dann natürlich die Schmiereffektivität.

Diese Maßnahme sollte erst einmal reichen und Deiner Gabel zu einem sensibleren Ansprechen verhelfen. Wenn einige Tage (Fahrrad nachts auf den Kopf stellen!) nach dieser Prozedur die Gabel immer noch (oder wieder) trocken ist, injizierst Du nochmals je 5ml Öl. 
Beachte dabei, daß die Gabel, sollte sie mehr als die vorgegebene Menge Öl im Casting enthalten, einige Milimeter Federweg einbüßt. 

Übrigens, die SKF Seals brauchen einige 100km, bis sie eingelaufen sind.


----------



## basti313 (22. September 2013)

Warum nicht gleich ordentlich wenn es ne FIT Gabel ist? Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellen, Bremsbeläge raus, die beiden Muttern unten an der Gabel 2mm weit auf machen, mit Hammerschlägen auf die Nuss wieder runter klopfen, wieder öffnen und solange wiederholen bis das Casting gelöst ist. Dann das Rad umdrehen und das Öl rauslaufen lassen. Wieder auf den Kopf, 20ml in die Federseite, 40ml in die Dämpfungsseite und wieder zu schrauben.
Dauert 10 Minuten und man kann sicher sein, dass die Gabel korrekt befüllt ist.


----------



## CelticTiger (22. September 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ordentlich wenn es ne FIT Gabel ist? Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellen, BremsbelÃ¤ge raus, die beiden Muttern unten an der Gabel 2mm weit auf machen, mit HammerschlÃ¤gen auf die Nuss wieder runter klopfen, wieder Ã¶ffnen und solange wiederholen bis das Casting gelÃ¶st ist. Dann das Rad umdrehen und das Ãl rauslaufen lassen. Wieder auf den Kopf, 20ml in die Federseite, 40ml in die DÃ¤mpfungsseite und wieder zu schrauben.
> Dauert 10 Minuten und man kann sicher sein, dass die Gabel korrekt befÃ¼llt ist.



Na klar, das Ãffnen des Castings ist hier natÃ¼rlich immer die effektivste Methode. Nur berÃ¼cksichtige bitte, daÃ nicht alle User hier begeisterte Schrauber wie wir sind. Ich habe daher VerstÃ¤ndnis, wenn sich der eine oder Andere nicht gleich auf Anhieb traut, ihre fast â¬ 1000.- teure Talas aufzuschrauben.
Bei der Injektionsnethode, die Rock Shox frÃ¼her offiziell empfohlen hatte, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Bei ungeschicktem Vorgehen kÃ¶nnte hÃ¶chstens der Staubabstreifer beschÃ¤digt werden. Die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist bei Fox so hochwertig, daÃ sie bei vorsichtigem hantieren mit der KnÃ¼le keine Kratzer hinterlÃ¤Ãt. Es sei denn, man haut das Teil mit dem Hammer rein.


----------



## basti313 (23. September 2013)

> Bei der Injektionsnethode, die Rock Shox früher offiziell empfohlen hatte, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Bei ungeschicktem Vorgehen könnte höchstens der Staubabstreifer beschädigt werden. Die Beschichtung der Standrohre ist bei Fox so hochwertig, daß sie bei vorsichtigem hantieren mit der Knüle keine Kratzer hinterläßt. Es sei denn, man haut das Teil mit dem Hammer rein.


Naja...spätestens bei der zweiten Lippe des Abstreifers kann du gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, wo und wie die Kanüle durch geht. Ein Kontakt mit der Schneidkante und du hast nen Schnitt im Gummi, das spürst du gar nicht. Auch Kratzer wirst du erst sehen wenn du die Gabel auf machst.
Desweiteren sind Kanülen (zumindest die, die ich im Labor nutze) aus gezogenem Chrom-Nickel-Stahl. Die sind so hart, dass sie alles zerkratzen können.

Ich würde keine solchen Experimente machen, vor allem nicht weil man keine Ahnung hat wie viel Öl nun wirklich in der Gabel ist. Im Notfall kann man die Prozedur mit seinem Radhändler durchsprechen und den das machen lassen.


----------



## FelixB (29. September 2013)

Hi, habe beim Reinigen meines AMS 150 Pro MJ 2012 einen Riss im Lack an der rechten Kettenstrebe bemerkt.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Riss beobachten, Lack abschleifen um zu sehen ob das Alu an der Stelle gerissen ist?


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2013)

Sofort zu Deinem Händler gehen! Du mußt bedenken: Sollte es tatsächlich ein Riß im Rohr sein, kann es verdammt gefährlich werden. Darauf solltest Du auch Deinen Händler diskret hinweisen, damit er die Sache ernst nimmt.
Also, die Angelegenheit schnell klären!


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Naja...spÃ¤testens bei der zweiten Lippe des Abstreifers kann du gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, wo und wie die KanÃ¼le durch geht. Ein Kontakt mit der Schneidkante und du hast nen Schnitt im Gummi, das spÃ¼rst du gar nicht. Auch Kratzer wirst du erst sehen wenn du die Gabel auf machst.
> Desweiteren sind KanÃ¼len (zumindest die, die ich im Labor nutze) aus gezogenem Chrom-Nickel-Stahl. Die sind so hart, dass sie alles zerkratzen kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde keine solchen Experimente machen, vor allem nicht weil man keine Ahnung hat wie viel Ãl nun wirklich in der Gabel ist. Im Notfall kann man die Prozedur mit seinem RadhÃ¤ndler durchsprechen und den das machen lassen.



Na gut: Voll Ã¼berzeugt!  Ich ziehe hiermit meine Empfehlung der Injektionsmethode zurÃ¼ck und rate von Nachahmung offiziell ab!

Die ganz Bequemlichen, denen die â¬ 30.- fÃ¼r zerstochene Staubabstreifer nichts ausmachen, kÃ¶nnen ja weiterhin Doktor an ihrer Gabel spielen. 
Teuer wird's natÃ¼rlich, wenn die Beschichtung der Standrohre beschÃ¤digt wird. Ich glaube, Fox langt fÃ¼r neue Talas Factory Standrohre mit â¬ 600.- krÃ¤ftig zu. Das schÃ¼ttelt sich vermutlich niemand so aus dem Ãrmel. Daher, s.o.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (29. September 2013)

FelixB schrieb:


> Hi, habe beim Reinigen meines AMS 150 Pro MJ 2012 einen Riss im Lack an der rechten Kettenstrebe bemerkt ...


Meiner ist länger. 

Hab es diese Woche entdeckt und reklamiert. Ich bin extremst angepisst. Um meinen LeichtbauXcRacer nicht übermäßig zu strapazieren habe mich mir dieses Jahr ein robusteres Zweitrad gekauft: Ein Cube AMS. Von 6 Monaten, welche ich das Radl besitze war es jetzt schon 2,5 Monate zur Reklamation/Reparatur.

Qooxdoo:


----------



## FelixB (29. September 2013)

Wer hat den längsten? :-D

Kann ich das Bike wegen der Reklamation zu jedem Cube Händler bringen oder muss es zu dem bei welchem ich das Rad gekauft hab? Hab es online gekauft weil zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes der Händler keins mehr hatte...


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Meiner ist lÃ¤nger.
> 
> Hab es diese Woche entdeckt und reklamiert. Ich bin extremst angepisst. Um meinen LeichtbauXcRacer nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig zu strapazieren habe mich mir dieses Jahr ein robusteres Zweitrad gekauft: Ein Cube AMS. Von 6 Monaten, welche ich das Radl besitze war es jetzt schon 2,5 Monate zur Reklamation/Reparatur.
> 
> Qooxdoo:



Autsch! Das schmerzt jeden Vollblutbiker bereits beim Anschauen. 

Cube ist ja leider nicht bekannt fÃ¼r kundenfreundliche Garantieleistungen auf seine Rahmen. Mein AMS 130 Race von 2011 hat immerhin noch fÃ¼nf Jahre Herstellergarantie spendiert bekommen.
Ich glaube, neuedings gibt's bei Cube nur noch max. drei Jahre. 
Dies sollte man wirklich vor dem Kauf berÃ¼cksichtigen. Ich werde mir aus diesem Grunde voraussichtlich kein weiteres Cube mehr kaufen. Schade eigentlich, aber dann lieber â¬ 500.- Aufpreis fÃ¼r ein gleichwertiges Specialized, Cannondale oder BMC. Dies dÃ¼rfte in etwa auch die auf fÃ¼nf Jahre kommulierte PrÃ¤mie fÃ¼r eine seriÃ¶se MTB Vollkaskoversicherung sein. Nur eben ohne Fallstricke.


----------



## bronks (29. September 2013)

FelixB schrieb:


> ... Hab es online gekauft weil zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes der Händler keins mehr hatte...


Ruf dort einfach mal an und berichte von Deinem Problem, denn evlt. geht es ganz unkompliziert.


----------



## kadaver (29. September 2013)

hatte auch einen kettenstreben bruch beim ams 150 race 2012 habs zum händler gebracht der schickte  es zu cube dauerte ca 1,5 monate bekamm dann einen neuen rahmen auf gewährleistung ,einziges manko den mattschwarzen rahmen gibts nicht mehr hab dafür einen dreifärbigen bekommen


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2013)

kadaver schrieb:


> hatte auch einen kettenstreben bruch beim ams 150 race 2012 habs zum hÃ¤ndler gebracht der schickte  es zu cube dauerte ca 1,5 monate bekamm dann einen neuen rahmen auf gewÃ¤hrleistung ,einziges manko den mattschwarzen rahmen gibts nicht mehr hab dafÃ¼r einen dreifÃ¤rbigen bekommen



An meinem AMS 130 gab's auch einmal einen RiÃ an der Bremsaufnahme. Cube sandte mir nach der Intervention von Fahrrad.de, wo ich das Bike erwarb, nach einer Woche einen nagelneuen Rahmen zu. Der Schaden trat zuvor knapp ein Jahr nach dem Kauf auf.
Das mag zwar ein toller Service sein, aber was nutzt es mir bei Cube, wenn die gesetzl. GewÃ¤hrleistung und die kurze Herstellergarantie abgelaufen ist. Dann bekommt man wegen der schnellen Modellwechsel noch nichtemal mehr einen Ersatzrahmen; selbst gegen Zahlung! Das ist doch sch....! 
Man muÃ sich das mal vorstellen: Da gibt man â¬ 3000.- fÃ¼r ein Bike aus und nach drei Jahren hat man bei einem Rahmenschaden nur noch einen Haufen Edelschrott, wenn es ganz blÃ¶de lÃ¤uft und die Rahmen bereits vergriffen sind. 
So etwas passiert z.B. bei Cannondale oder Specialized garantiert nicht.


----------



## ph0b0s101 (30. September 2013)

Hi Celtic Tiger,

du hast mich grad etwas mit der Rahmengarantie verunsichert und ich habe gleich mal bei Cube geschaut. Auf alle Rahmen (Alu) von 2011 und älter gibt es 5 Jahre, Ab 2012 gibt es auf Alu Rahmen 6 Jahre.

Also ist die Garantie sogar noch um ein Jahr hoch gegangen, also keine Verschlechterung. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, wenn man 6 Jahre Garantie gewährt, muss man auch solange Ersatzteile/Rahmen bereit halten.

Hier der Link zur Cube Page:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AXION (30. September 2013)

Das mit den Rahmenbrüchen an der Kettenstrebe scheint leider kein Einzelfall zu sein.
Ist mir dieses Jahr leider auch 3 Wochen vor der AlpenX passiert. Die rechte Kettenstrebe ist fast komplett durchgebrochen. Die Stelle ist gut hinter der Kurbel versteckt und durch den Gegendruck der Nabe erstmal beim Putzen 
gar nicht aufgefallen. Erst als das Bike für die tour fit gemacht wurde fiel ein knarzen und komisches Wippen auf.  




Der Punkt mit "wer hat den längsten", geht somit zunächst mal an mich ;-)

An dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall nochmal Vielen Dank an meinen Händler der sich sehr für seinen Kunden eingesetzt hat und mir schnellst möglich einen Ersatzrahmen bei Cube besorgt hat. Die Aktion hat keine 3 Tage gedauert. Eigentlich war ja nur die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, aber es wurde der komplette Rahmen gegen einen 2013er Race Rahmen getauscht. Dem Alpencross stand somit nichts mehr im Weg! 

Allerdings hat mir Cube erst einen Unsachgemäßen gebrauch vorgeworfen, angeblich kam das ja noch nie vor. An dieser Stelle fühle ich mich als Kunde etwas machtlos... ohne den Einsatz meines Händlers würde ich jetzt selbst auf den Kosten sitzen, da Cube keine Garantie bei sowas gibt. 
 Ich kann guten gewissens Behaupten ich bin mit dem Bike kein extrem Wilden sachen gefahren, aber so ein bisschen was muss ein AL+ halt aushalten. Ne leichte EnduroTour darf da schon mal drin sein. 

Bin trotzdem noch überzeugt von meinem Bike, ein gutes All-Round Bike, mit dem man jeden Berg hoch kommt und mit Spaß wieder Runter. 

Ich möchte hiermit alle 150er Besitzer mal dazu ermuntern beim nächsten Putzen die Stelle etwas genauer anzusehen...


----------



## FelixB (30. September 2013)

Die Stelle ist auch echt gemein, mit eingebauter Kurbel und Hinterrad quasi nicht einsehbar und der Dreck hängt sich auch ganz gerne an den vielen Schweißnähten fest.

Hab es nur bemerkt weil mein Rad nach dem Tretlagerwechsel immer noch geknackt hat  und ich dann mal Hinterrad + Kurbel ausgebaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (1. Oktober 2013)

ph0b0s101 schrieb:


> Hi Celtic Tiger,
> 
> du hast mich grad etwas mit der Rahmengarantie verunsichert und ich habe gleich mal bei Cube geschaut. Auf alle Rahmen (Alu) von 2011 und älter gibt es 5 Jahre, Ab 2012 gibt es auf Alu Rahmen 6 Jahre.
> 
> ...



Oh, da habe ich wohl etwas überzogen.


----------



## cabal06ba (1. Oktober 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das mag zwar ein toller Service sein, aber was nutzt es mir bei Cube, wenn die gesetzl. Gewährleistung und die kurze Herstellergarantie abgelaufen ist. Dann bekommt man wegen der schnellen Modellwechsel noch nichtemal mehr einen Ersatzrahmen; selbst gegen Zahlung! Das ist doch sch....!
> Man muß sich das mal vorstellen: Da gibt man  3000.- für ein Bike aus und nach drei Jahren hat man bei einem Rahmenschaden nur noch einen Haufen Edelschrott, wenn es ganz blöde läuft und die Rahmen bereits vergriffen sind.



Auch da kann ich die Cube-Besitzer beruhigen, mit "Rahmen vergriffen" oder "Modell nicht mehr verfügbar" kommen Hersteller aus der Nummer nicht raus, sondern müssen ein "mindestens gleichwertiges" Ersatzteil liefern, wenn keine Reparatur möglich ist. In der Praxis heißt das fast immer, dass man das aktuelle Modell und somit ja tendenziell ein "Upgrade" bekommt. Nur bei der Farbe hat der Kunde dann auch bei der Gewährleistung keine rechtlich abgesicherten Ansprüche, sondern muss das nehmen, was gerade aktuell ist, normalerweise stehen ja aber pro Rahmenmodell mindestens 3 Farbvarianten zur Wahl.


----------



## malben (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich hab Anfang Mai 2013 ebenfalls ein 150AMS erworben und bin nach dem ersten Post bzgl. Rahmenbruch / Riss im Rahmen auch mal an mein Bike und hab etwas genauer hingeschaut.

Der Riss ist auch bei mir an der rechten Kettenstrebe über dem Tretlager vorhanden.
Darf mich also nun auch mit meinem CUBE Händler rumschlagen.
Wie lange dauert so ne Abwicklung? Hat da jemand von euch schon ne Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## cabal06ba (1. Oktober 2013)

> Wie lange dauert so ne Abwicklung? Hat da jemand von euch schon ne Erfahrung mit gemacht?



Das kann von Fall zu Fall sehr unterschiedlich laufen, siehe obige Beiträge. Über den Händler (der ja der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht unterliegt) geht es meist schneller, als wenn man sich direkt an den Cube Vertrieb wendet.


----------



## Vincy (1. Oktober 2013)

Bei Cube geht es generell nur über einen Cube Händler!
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

*An wen kann ich mich wenden, wenn ich ein Problem mit meinem CUBE Bike habe?*

Der erste Weg geht immer zum Cube-Fachhändler bei dem das Bike erworben wurde. Eine Verpflichtung zur Bearbeitung von Reklamationsfällen gilt nur für den Cube-Fachhändler, mit dem Sie den Kaufvertrag geschlossen haben. Andere Cube-Fachhändler können zwar auf freiwilliger Basis eine Reklamationsbearbeitung durchführen, sind aber nicht dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## malben (5. Oktober 2013)

So, hab gestern mein AMS150 zum Händler gebracht, da ich auch von dem Problem eines Risses in der Kettenstrebe heimgesucht worden bin.
Er hat mein Bike behalten, sofort Bilder gemacht und diese an CUBE gesendet. Bisher läuft mal alles soweit in guten Bahnen. Einen Bearbeitungszeitraum hat der Händler mir nur indirekt angegeben und es hieß "...bis zu drei Wochen". Des weiteren hat er mir ein Leihbike angeboten sollte es entsprechende Verzögerung von mehr als 1,5 Wochen geben. Zur Auswahl ein Specialized Hardtail in 29" oder ein Specialized Epic in 26"... Soll mich am kommenden Mittwoch nochmal melden, dann könnte er mir bereits mehr zur Abwicklung sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (5. Oktober 2013)

malben schrieb:


> So, hab gestern mein AMS150 zum Händler gebracht, da ich auch von dem Problem eines Risses in der Kettenstrebe heimgesucht worden bin.
> Er hat mein Bike behalten, sofort Bilder gemacht und diese an CUBE gesendet. Bisher läuft mal alles soweit in guten Bahnen. Einen Bearbeitungszeitraum hat der Händler mir nur indirekt angegeben und es hieß "...bis zu drei Wochen". Des weiteren hat er mir ein Leihbike angeboten sollte es entsprechende Verzögerung von mehr als 1,5 Wochen geben. Zur Auswahl ein Specialized Hardtail in 29" oder ein Specialized Epic in 26"... Soll mich am kommenden Mittwoch nochmal melden, dann könnte er mir bereits mehr zur Abwicklung sagen.



Er bietet Dir also alles an, was ein guter Fachhändler im Reklamationsfall tun sollte. Bis hier her ist der Service vorbildlich. 
Wenn überhaupt, werden dem Kunden als Ersatzrad allermeistens irgendwelche klapprigen und abgehafterten alten Möhren versucht anzudrehen. Die beiden Specialized gehen hingegen völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## malben (5. Oktober 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Er bietet Dir also alles an, was ein guter Fachhändler im Reklamationsfall tun sollte. Bis hier her ist der Service vorbildlich.
> Wenn überhaupt, werden dem Kunden als Ersatzrad allermeistens irgendwelche klapprigen und abgehafterten alten Möhren versucht anzudrehen. Die beiden Specialized gehen hingegen völlig in Ordnung.



So ist mein Eindruck ebenfalls. Werde hier ab und an von der Entwicklung des Händlerservice berichten.


----------



## Achtzig (5. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich von der kettenstrebenriss phobie erfasst. bin aber noch nich sicher, werde die Kratzer jedenfalls erst mal 2 Wochen in Korsika beobachten. ich hoff, das sind echt bloß Kratzer. oder zumindest dass das risswachstum nicht doch plötzlich instabil wird...


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Oktober 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich von der kettenstrebenriss phobie erfasst. bin aber noch nich sicher, werde die Kratzer jedenfalls erst mal 2 Wochen in Korsika beobachten. ich hoff, das sind echt bloß Kratzer. oder zumindest dass das risswachstum nicht doch plötzlich instabil wird...



Ehrlich gesagt bilde ich mir nach Userberichten von entdeckten Rissen auch jedesmal ein, daß sich mein Rahmen irgendwie schwammig anfühlt, wie es nach einer Rißbildung typisch ist. 

Wie lautet der medizinische Fachausdruck für Biker, die andauernd meinen, ihre geliebte Kiste sei defekt?  Velochonder?


----------



## malben (6. Oktober 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich von der kettenstrebenriss phobie erfasst. bin aber noch nich sicher, werde die Kratzer jedenfalls erst mal 2 Wochen in Korsika beobachten. ich hoff, das sind echt bloß Kratzer. oder zumindest dass das risswachstum nicht doch plötzlich instabil wird...



Ich hatte mir die benannte Stelle, nach einer längeren Ausfahrt mal genauer angeschaut. Der Grund dafür war aber kein instabiles Fahrverhalten sondern ab und an ein knarzendes / knackendes Geräusch aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers. Die verbauten Teile (Hinterbau- /Tretlager, Kurbel, Pedale, etc...) hatte ich schon mehrmals kontrolliert. Dies war alles soweit in Ordnung.
Ergo hab ich bei der Reinigung mir den Bereich genauer angeschaut und einen Kratzer entdeckt. Bei der Nagelprobe blieb man aber mit dem Fingernagel an dem Kratzer hängen. --> Also Kurbel gelöst und ausgebaut, den Bereich um das Tretlager gereinigt und die Sache mal genauer angeschaut.

Der Riss, wie sich herausstellte, lief durch eine Schweißnaht um die obere Ecke der Kettenstrebe rum.
--> Macht euch die Mühe und löst / baut die Kurbel bei der nächsten Reinigung aus und schaut euch die Schweißnähte am Lagerbereich Hinterbau / Tretlager genauer an.


----------



## Achtzig (6. Oktober 2013)

Kratzprobe hab ich mir gespart, sonst hätt ich am Ende noch ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich da jetzt noch 2 Wochen mit rumgurk. ich werd jetzt noch den Urlaub abwarten und dann mal genauer gucken. bis dahin heißt's: das muss das Boot abkönnen!


----------



## CelticTiger (6. Oktober 2013)

malben schrieb:


> (...) Der Grund dafür war aber kein instabiles Fahrverhalten sondern ab und an ein knarzendes / knackendes Geräusch aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers. (...)



Was soll man denn in diesem Kontext unter "instabiles Fahrverhalten" verstehen?  Das hört sich verdächtig nach dreister, weil substanzloser Schuldzuweisung von Hersteller oder Händler in Richtung des Kunden an.


----------



## malben (6. Oktober 2013)

neeeee, nocht falsch verstehen. Dies war mein persönlicher Eindruck


----------



## mimo6666 (6. Oktober 2013)

So hab heute mein 150AMS Race gewaschen und mal hingeschaut. Oha dachte ich siehe da ein kleiner Kratzer. Mitm Fingernagel drüber und ich merkte ich bleib dran hängen. So entweder hab ich nun die "Ich habnenRiss" krankheit oder ich bilde es mir nur ein wobei ich das nicht glaube.
So moin mal den freundlichen anrufen und schaun was sich ergibt.





Man sieht es leider aufm Bild nicht so gut.


----------



## Achtzig (6. Oktober 2013)

doch, sieht man. da scheint sich risstechnisch ja echt was anzubahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (6. Oktober 2013)

Och man, nu muss ich auch mal schauen gehen...

Scheint ja tatsächlich eine überlastete Stelle zu sein wenn das sich nun häuft. Und was machen betroffene Besitzer, die das Rad von Privat erworben haben?


----------



## mimo6666 (7. Oktober 2013)

Habe beim Fh angerufen und er meinte direkt ok der Rahmen ist gerissen. Komm vorbei dauert ein bißchen aber ich soll ein bike bekommen bis es gemacht ist. Läuft über Garantie und es kommt ne neue schwinge rein bzw. ein neuer Rahmen. Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## cabal06ba (7. Oktober 2013)

Würde nie von Privat ein hochwertiges Bike ohne Rechnung kaufen, eben wegen Garantie, aber auch wegen des Eigentumsnachweises. Teure Bikes fallen schließlich nicht vom Laster.


----------



## sanwald81 (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin gestern vom Urlaub zurückgekommen und jetzt lese ich hier von Rissen in der Schwinge. War eben mal im Keller und was sehen meine Augen. Nen Riss an genau der beschriebenen Stelle. Zum Glück seh ich das jetzt erst nach dem Urlaub, sonst hätte ich mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken gemacht, ob das Teil vollends zerbricht. Gehe morgen mal beim Händler vorbei, was der dazu meint.


----------



## mimo6666 (7. Oktober 2013)

Na toll es scheinen ja immer mehr zu werden.
Ich habe morgen einen Termin und werd im gleichen Zug mal ein Spezialized probefahren.


----------



## cabal06ba (7. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dass ich keine Schweißnähte habe! 

...dafür natürlich aber andere Sorgen in Bezug auf meinen ersten Carbonrahmen: Hat denn jemand Erfahrungswerte, worauf man bei den AMS SHPC-Modellen ein besonders wachsames Auge legen sollte?


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Oktober 2013)

So, hier ist mal ein Bild von dem Riss bzw. von den Rissen.


----------



## mimo6666 (8. Oktober 2013)

Oha das sieht mies aus. Zum Glück nix passiert.


----------



## malben (8. Oktober 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> So, hier ist mal ein Bild von dem Riss bzw. von den Rissen(...)



oha, würd sagen das sieht aus als ob es gleich bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, finde auch das sieht recht übel aus. Das Rad ist jetzt beim Händler. Wenn Cube ne Kettenstrebe auf Lager hat, geht's schnell, wenn nicht kann's dauern. Mal schaun, wann ich Bescheid bekomme.
Allerdings ist das Problem mit einer neuen Strebe ja nicht wirklich behoben, wenn da konstruktiv oder fertigungstechnisch nichts verändert wurde. Das macht mir schon irgendwie Sorgen. Vor allem bin ich mit 75kg + Gepäck nicht unbedingt der Schwerste und trotzdem reißt das Teil?


----------



## malben (8. Oktober 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Ja, finde auch das sieht recht übel aus. (...) Vor allem bin ich mit 75kg + Gepäck nicht unbedingt der Schwerste und trotzdem reißt das Teil?



So sieht es bei deiner Kampfklasse aus?? Bei mir wäre sie gebrochen. Definitv  (bei mir 86kg + Gebäck) ... da war meine Strebe etwas stabiler...


----------



## mimo6666 (8. Oktober 2013)

Nabend alle,
so mein AMS ist nun auch beim Händler. Hab ihm alles gezeigt und er sagte klarer Fall von Garantie. Hab dann ein Stereo S HPC von ihm als Leihbike bekommen und das werd ich nun mal testen und dann mal schaun wie es weiter geht. Bisher bin ich voll zufrieden und kann meine FH voll empfehlen denn der Service etc. wo er bisher bot ist TOP.


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2013)

So, heute mal Rücksprache mit meinem FH gehalten. Es wird wahrscheinlich nur der Hinterbau getauscht. Soweit, so gut... Abwicklung läuft noch.

Morgen darf ich mir dann mal ein Leihbike abholen. Es wird ein Specialized EPIC in der 26" Variante. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Oktober 2013)

Mal eine Frage an alle "Rahmenbruchopfer" hier: Habt Ihr, bevor der Riß von Euch eindeutig detektiert wurde, Abweichungen beim Fahrverhalten bemerkt, die auf einen Rahmenschaden schließen lassen könnten?


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2013)

außer an der Geräuschkulisse beim Fahren hatte sich noch nicht viel getan. Aber wenn du dauerhaft ein Knacken oder knarzen hörst oder merkst, wirst du wahnsinnig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein Knacken. Das kam aber von der Sattelklemmung. Letzte Woche im Urlaub hatte ich evtl. ganz selten mal ein einzelnes Knacken. Da mach ich mir aber normalerweise keine Gedanken. An einen Riss hätte ich nie gedacht, wenn ich nicht hier davon gelesen hätte. Im Fahrverhalten hat sich meiner Meinung nach gar nix verändert.
Spätestens wenn mich mein Hinterrad überholt hätte, hätte ich's wahrscheinlich bemerkt


----------



## sanwald81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Bin vorhin noch auf diesen Link gestoßen. Dem ist in einem Jahr 3mal die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Das sind ja tolle Aussichten. Hoffentlich hat Cube da was verbessert.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Oktober 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Bin vorhin noch auf diesen Link gestoßen. Dem ist in einem Jahr 3mal die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Das sind ja tolle Aussichten. Hoffentlich hat Cube da was verbessert.



Ich habe meinen neuen Rahmen nun seit einem Jahr. Er wurde gegen meinem alten AMS 130 aufgrund einer Rißbildung an der Bremsaufnahme ausgetauscht. Seitdem ist alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## MrTom74 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir vor 4 Monaten auch ein AMR 150 Race 2013 gekauft  und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden damit. Ich finde das Bike sieht klasse  aus und lässt sich einfach super fahren. Nun mußte ich  doch leider im  Forum von  zahlreichen Problemen mit Rissen an der rechten Kettenstrebe  lesen. Jetzt bin ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht bzw. verunsichert was mein  eigenes Bike angeht, denn dass könnte ja auch bald davon betroffen  sein, da in den letzten Jahren ja auch nichts an den Streben verändert  wurde. Selbst wenn man jetzt einen neuen Hinterbau oder Tauschrahmen  bekommt, ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Problem wieder  auftritt. Wenn es so viele Reklamationen diesbezüglich gibt, hätte Cube  meiner Meinung nach eine Rückrufaktion starten müssen, wie Sie es 2010  auch bei dem Cube Sting gemacht haben (auch wegen den Streben). Ab  nächstem Jahr gibt es das AMS 150 eh nur noch mit 650b und ein einfacher  Rahmentausch dürfte dann wohl für Betroffene mit dem Vorgängermodell  flachfallen.


----------



## malben (10. Oktober 2013)

MrTom74 schrieb:


> (...) Wenn es so viele Reklamationen diesbezüglich gibt, hätte Cube  meiner Meinung nach eine Rückrufaktion starten müssen, wie Sie es 2010  auch bei dem Cube Sting gemacht haben (auch wegen den Streben). Ab  nächstem Jahr gibt es das AMS 150 eh nur noch mit 650b und ein einfacher  Rahmentausch dürfte dann wohl für Betroffene mit dem Vorgängermodell  flachfallen.



Hi MrTom74, 
ich war heute bei meinem FH und hab das Thema dort auch angesprochen. Dort hieß es im ersten Moment, dass wenn keine 26" Rahmen mehr vorhanden / geliefert werden können, würde eine Option bestehen dass der komplette 26" Aufbau auf 650B umgerüstet werden könnte. 
Dies ist aber meiner Meinung nach noch Zukunftsmusik. Man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

Auf jeden Fall legt sich kein Bikehersteller AM Rahmen bis zu 6 Jahre auf Lager. Denn solange gibt CUBE, lt. den FAQ, Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung auf ALU Rahmen bei Riss / Bruch.

Ich stimme Dir aber zu, dass CUBE hier eine Rückrufaktion durchführen sollte. Mir sind bereits 12 Fälle (inkl. hier im Forum) bekannt welche das Problem mit dem Strebenriss / Bruch haben.


----------



## chemograph (10. Oktober 2013)

Der kleine Bruder
das AMS 130 hat genetisch bedingt das gleiche "Leiden"






=> Nr. 13


----------



## MrTom74 (11. Oktober 2013)

malben schrieb:


> Hi MrTom74,
> ich war heute bei meinem FH und hab das Thema dort auch angesprochen. Dort hieß es im ersten Moment, dass wenn keine 26" Rahmen mehr vorhanden / geliefert werden können, würde eine Option bestehen dass der komplette 26" Aufbau auf 650B umgerüstet werden könnte.
> Dies ist aber meiner Meinung nach noch Zukunftsmusik. Man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
> 
> ...



Hi malben,
ich glaube ein einfacher Austausch des gleichen  Hinterbaus dürfte das Problem zumindest über längere Sicht nicht  beheben. Wie Cube reagiert wenn demnächst keine Tauschrahmen/Streben  mehr für die alten Modelle verfügbar sind, bleibt wohl abzuwarten. Für eine  Rückrufaktion dürfte es mitten im Modellwechsel jedenfalls schon zu spät  sein. Halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden wie es mit Deinem Bike so weitergeht. 

Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Oktober 2013)

MrTom74 schrieb:


> Hi malben,
> ich glaube ein einfacher Austausch des gleichen  Hinterbaus dürfte das Problem zumindest über längere Sicht nicht  beheben. Wie Cube reagiert wenn demnächst keine Tauschrahmen/Streben  mehr für die alten Modelle verfügbar sind, bleibt wohl abzuwarten. Für eine  Rückrufaktion dürfte es mitten im Modellwechsel jedenfalls schon zu spät  sein. Halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden wie es mit Deinem Bike so weitergeht.
> 
> Gruß




Genau! Das bitte ich auch die anderen Foristen, die einen Austauschrahmen bekommen (haben): Haltet uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## sanwald81 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Cube hat wohl noch eine Kettenstrebe vorrätig, die dann vermutlich nächste Woche geliefert wird. Die Strebe ist von einem 22" Rahmen, ich habe ein 20". Maßlich sind die Kettenstreben wohl gleich. D.h. aber wohl auch, dass Cube keine 20" Streben mehr hat.
Von einer Häufung von Brüchen an der Kettenstrebe konnte er allerdings nichts sagen und der Händler (MHW in Schwäbisch Hall) hat ja nen ganz ordentlichen Durchsatz. Naja, jetzt wird das Ding getauscht und dann sehen wir weiter, ob das nochmal auftritt.


----------



## cabal06ba (11. Oktober 2013)

mimo6666 schrieb:


> so mein AMS ist nun auch beim Händler. Hab ihm alles gezeigt und er sagte klarer Fall von Garantie. Hab dann ein Stereo S HPC von ihm als Leihbike bekommen



Ordentlicher Service von deinem Händler, ist ja nicht unbedingt das schlechteste Leihbike. Ich wäre sehr an einem Vergleich AMS vs. Stereo SHPC interessiert, wie leicht oder schwer wird es dir denn fallen, das Stereo wieder abzugeben, wenn dein AMS wieder einsatzbereit ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (12. Oktober 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ordentlicher Service von deinem Händler, ist ja nicht unbedingt das schlechteste Leihbike. Ich wäre sehr an einem Vergleich AMS vs. Stereo SHPC interessiert, wie leicht oder schwer wird es dir denn fallen, das Stereo wieder abzugeben, wenn dein AMS wieder einsatzbereit ist?



Werde ich dir morgen mitteilen da ich dann endlich zum fahren komme. Ich bin halt echt am überlegen was ich mache da ich ja mit meinem AMS jetzt so ein Pech hatte und ja nicht der einzige bin, ob ich mir echt nochmal ein Cube holen soll.


----------



## mimo6666 (13. Oktober 2013)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ordentlicher Service von deinem Händler, ist ja nicht unbedingt das schlechteste Leihbike. Ich wäre sehr an einem Vergleich AMS vs. Stereo SHPC interessiert, wie leicht oder schwer wird es dir denn fallen, das Stereo wieder abzugeben, wenn dein AMS wieder einsatzbereit ist?



Also das Stereo abzugeben fällt mir nicht schwer.
Hast ne PN


----------



## Fred_Burns (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir ist auch ein Riss an der Stelle, scheint sich ja wirklich zu häufen, muss das Bike dann mal zügig zum Händler bringen.


----------



## Trust2k (16. Oktober 2013)

Fred_Burns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei mir ist auch ein Riss an der Stelle, scheint sich ja wirklich zu häufen, muss das Bike dann mal zügig zum Händler bringen.


 

Foto nicht vergessen, wer den "Größten" hat bekommt irgendwann mal einen Hauptgewinn..


----------



## Achtzig (16. Oktober 2013)

was war denn etz mit dem stereo? und wenn die Risse prämiert werden wart ich noch ein bisschen mit reklamieren


----------



## mimo6666 (16. Oktober 2013)

So Freitag kommt mein AMS wieder heim.
Also ich muss leider ;-) gestehen TOP service. Das Cube wurde am Freitag  letzte Woche beim FH abgegeben und jetzt am Freitag bekomm ich es wieder  mit komplett neuer Schwinge drin und frischer Inspektion.
Also wenn das kein Service von meinem FH ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht, ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit Ihm.
Aufjedenfall bin ich froh wenn es wieder da ist und dieses Jahr wird es mich aufjedenfall noch begleiten.
P.s. Das Stereo geht ohne murren zurück da es LEIDER absolut nicht mein Fall ist. Kein vergleich zum alten Stereo LEIDER!!!


----------



## malben (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Service von CUBE selbst, lässt schwer zu Wünschen übrig. Hab mein Bike eine Woche vor mimo bei meinem FH abgegeben und bekomm es immer noch nicht. Nach Rücksprache mit CUBE hieß es, Zitat: "....Herr "Sowieso" hat Urlaub und ist erst morgen früh wieder im Haus. Bitte melden Sie sich morgen wieder...."
HALLO....???? Es wurde von meinem FH aus alles fotographisch per MAIL und telefonisch mit CUBE besprochen.
Aber Egal, es bleibt mein erstes und letzte CUBE.
Ich bekomm jetzt ein weiters Testrad und meins wird im Frühjahr 2014 (wenn die Schwinge solange hält) wieder verkauft. Dann gibts was anders.


----------



## bronks (17. Oktober 2013)

malben schrieb:


> Der Service von CUBE selbst, lässt schwer zu Wünschen übrig. Hab mein Bike eine Woche vor mimo bei meinem FH abgegeben und bekomm es immer noch nicht ...


Grundlegend: Du brauchst keinen "Service", sondern "Replacement"! 

Erst eine Woche? Nur noch ein bissl Geduld!


----------



## malben (17. Oktober 2013)

Nicht eine Woche... seit dem 4.Oktober!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (17. Oktober 2013)

Frage an alle Rissgeschädigten. Ist das ein Problem der 2013 er Modelle, oder ist das auch bei den Vorjahresmodellen schon in dieser Häufigkeit aufgetreten?


----------



## malben (17. Oktober 2013)

pistenbrenner schrieb:


> Frage an alle Rissgeschädigten. Ist das ein Problem der 2013 er Modelle, oder ist das auch bei den Vorjahresmodellen schon in dieser Häufigkeit aufgetreten?



Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Das scheint sich auch durch die komplette AMS Palette zu ziehen. Wie hier im Forum schon geschrieben betrifft es auch die AMS 130. Letzten Samstag auf ner MTB Veranstaltung viel es mir auch an nem AMS 120 auf, dass die Verbindung der Kettenstreben gebrochen war...
Mir Persönlich sind auch aus dem Freundeskreis 2012 Modelle (AMS 150) bekannt wo die Abwicklung beim FH läuft...

Das Gros fällt, vermute ich, hauptsächlich auf die 2013 Modelle (AMS 150)


----------



## Fred_Burns (18. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe das 2011er Modell und den Riss habe ich die Tage erst bemerkt. Auf einigen Fotos im Forum sieht man ebenfalls das 2011er (schwarz mit gelb-grünen Decals). Scheint also seit jeher ein Problem zu sein. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie lange die Kettenstrebe schon eingerissen ist, frage mich schon seit über einem Jahr, woher das knacken kommt 

Morgen kommt es zum Händler und dann schauen wir mal, was das gibt. Dann mach ich auch mal ein Foto mit meiner 3 Megapixel Handykamera, hoffe das wird was, werde den Contest aber nicht gewinnen, ist wirklich kein großer Riss.


----------



## malben (18. Oktober 2013)

Soooooooooo........ das war definitv mein letzte CUBE!!! Das Replacment ist unter aller Sau....
Nachdem wir heute persönlich mit meinem FH bei CUBE angerufen haben, hieß es Schwingen für 20" Rahmen gibt es keine mehr (2013 Modell). Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen. Lieferdatum..... KW 48 oder KW 49. Natürlich ohne Farbeinfluss, wahrscheinlich Schwarz Matt.
Somit bin ich in Summe 8 - 9 Wochen mein Bike los...

Nach dem Hinweis zu Mimo's FH wurde seitens CUBE erst gar nicht eingegangen. Mein FH meinte vllt. gibt es auch ein 2014 Rahmen. DANN aber mit 650B Laufrädern, da es von CUBE das AMS150 nicht mehr mit 26" LRS gibt!!!!

Leute ich hab so den Hass.... muss mich jetzt mit Leihbike (positiv wie negativ) rum schlagen um überhaupt Biken zu können.... Man müsste gerade mal ein Schreibem vom Anwalt kommen lassen mit einer netten Bitte zur WANDLUNG!!! Ich könnt gerade K*****


----------



## sanwald81 (18. Oktober 2013)

Dass es keine 20" Kettenstreben mehr gibt, hat Cube meinem Händler auch mitgeteilt, aber Cube hat dann ne 22" Kettenstrebe vorgeschlagen, weil die eh identisch sind.
Mein AMS ist übrigens von 2011. Scheint also nicht ein spezielles Modelljahr betroffen zu sein.


----------



## malben (18. Oktober 2013)

man bekommt hier noch komplette Rahmen zu kaufen!! Warum also ne Lieferzeit bis zu 7 Wochen?? Bzgl. der Kettenstrebe her kann man auch die von nem 18" Rahmen nehmen. Ist ebenfalls 433mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Bisher ist die Schwinge an meinem AMS 150 Race 2012  O.K. aber die Häufung der Schäden bedeutet, dass ich sie sie regelmäßig prüfen werde.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde diese Häufung an defekten Kettenstreben ebenfalls außerordentlich bedenklich. Ich habe mich mal in den anderen Herstellerthreads umgeshen. Zumindest bei Radon und Canyon scheint es eine solche Schadenskumulation nicht zu geben.
Obwohl ich mit meinem Schaukelpferd sehr zufrieden bin, werde ich mich beim nächsten Kauf an dieses Thema hier sicherlich zurück erinnern.


----------



## Trust2k (20. Oktober 2013)

Liegt denke halt auch daran das es eine sehr hohe Stückzahl an Cube Rädern gibt..

Positives wird ja kaum berichtet nur halt wenn was defekt ist, hatte ja auch einen Rahmenriss mit dem AMS 130 2011er.

Hatte zum Glück noch das Hanzz im Keller als Ersatz.

Kann aber die Leute schon verstehen, die mit dem Service nicht zufrieden sind, mir hatte Cube auch einen 2013 Rahmen in schwarz zugeschickt, aber ohne Steckachse hinten

Hab den Rahmen dann einfach verkauft und bei Schliersee einen AMS 150 Rahmen bestellt, die ganze Aktion hat dann 60 gekostet.


----------



## sLiiDer (20. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

ich habe vor den Bereich der Rot markiert ist mit blauen Speichen zu ersetzen. 
Weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme?


----------



## Fred_Burns (21. Oktober 2013)

sLiiDer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe vor den Bereich der Rot markiert ist mit blauen Speichen zu ersetzen.
> Weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme?



Ist es nicht einfacher, alles gut abzukleben und die Speichen mit Sprühlack blau zu lackieren?


----------



## malben (21. Oktober 2013)

so nachdem ich am Freitag noch ne Böse Email über meinen FH an CUBE weiterleiten lies, kommt heute ne freudige Nachricht zurück. Ende dieser Anfang nächster Woche soll der ORIGINAL Rahmen in Grau / Grün bei meinem FH eintreffen. 
Komischer weise konnte doch der gleiche Rahmen bestellt werden.

Kurz zur Reaktionszeit von CUBE: Erster Kontakt vom meinem FH an CUBE am 06.10. Erste Rückmeldung von CUBE 17.10.2013. Böse Email vom Kunden 18.10.2013, Zusage neuer Original Rahmen 21.10.2013.... Leute, ich arbeite im Außendienst. Aber sowas von Lieferterminverzug kenn selbst ich nicht.... vor allem diese Trägheit......


----------



## Achtzig (21. Oktober 2013)

is mir auch schon aufgefallen: irgendwie scheint das "kunde is könig" im Privatleben nicht zu gelten... bin ja echt mal gespannt, kann meinen Rahmen jedenfalls erst irgendwann im November zum fh bringen. mal gucken was mir da dann so blüht


----------



## sanwald81 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hier sind mal noch 2 Bilder meiner gerissenen Kettenstrebe im ausgebauten Zustand. Habe mittlerweile die neue montiert. Hab's selber gemacht, weil ich SKF Lager einbauen wollte und mein Händler es vor letztem Wochenende evtl. nicht mehr geschafft hätte. Jetzt ist auch das sporadisch auftretende leichte Knacken weg. Die Schweißnaht auf dem Bild sieht mir an der einen Stelle auch nicht ganz sauber aus. Als ob da ein kleines "Loch" ist. Allerdings ist's auf der anderen Seite der Naht ja auch gerissen.


----------



## Achtzig (22. Oktober 2013)

Aber die Kerbe, die zur Risseinleitung führt, hast Du auf der anderen Seite genauso: Der Übergang von der Längs- zur Quernaht. Genau an diesen Kerben wachsen auch meine Risse. Hab echt bedenken, dass das Problem durch den einfachen Tausch der Strebe/ des Rahmens aus der Welt ist. Wenn die genauso geschweißt ist, ist's doch bloß wieder ne Frage der Zeit? Ich werd mal gucken ob die neue Strebe bei mir dann auch so ausguckt und das dann ggf. ein wenig verschleifen...


----------



## Trust2k (23. Oktober 2013)

Ist bei Euch schon mal der Lack abgeblättert?  

Hab beim Putzen gesehen das der matte Lack am Sitzrohr flöten geht und es glänzend wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (26. Oktober 2013)

nach 4 wöchiger Wartezeit und diversen Testbikes ereilte mich heute die Meldung meines FH dass mein Bike am Montag nachmittag zur Abholung bereit steht. 
Heute bekam er per Post ne Kettenstrebe (= Hinterbauschwinke?!), beginnt heute noch mit dem Einbau, sodass ich mein Bike am Montag abholen kann.


----------



## Fred_Burns (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird es wohl noch dauern. Cube würde mir einen neuen Rahmen Stellen, allerdings in blau/grau. Ich will aber meinen Schwarzen nicht abgeben, hab alles farblich abgestimmt. Jetzt bekomme ich eine neue Hinterbauschwinge, allerdings erst KW 5 2014, was mir aber die Hoffnung gibt, dass eine Nachproduktion stattfindet, bei der das Design angepasst wurde. Ist aber nur eine Spekulation meinerseits. Mehr kann ich euch dann nächstes Jahr sagen 
Jetzt fahr ich erstmal meine angerissene Schwinge weiter und hoffe, dass sie bis dahin hält.


----------



## Pauloseq (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich stehe oder stand kurz davor mir ein ams 150 Race zu kaufen, aber wenn ich mir hier die Probleme mit den Rissen lese weiß ich nicht ob ich da Lust drauf habe. Ist das ein generelles Problem oder sind es eher ausnahmen? 

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Infos freuen


----------



## Fred_Burns (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, man kann noch nicht sagen, ob es ein Serienproblem ist. Wenn man bedenkt, wie sehr sich die Meldungen in den letzten Wochen gehäuft haben, könnte es in die Richtung gehen. Allerdings muss man beachten, dass wir hier von aktuell ca. 15 Fällen reden, bei denen es aufgetreten ist. Die Rahmen sind aus verschiedenen Jahrgängen und ich hab keine Ahnung wie viele Cube davon verkauft hat. Könnte also nur einen geringen Teil der Rahmen betreffen.
Andererseits habe ich den Riss auch erst durch die Meldungen in diesem Thread gefunden und daher könnte es noch einige AMS Fahrer geben, die sich wundern warum ihr Rad ab und an knackt und keine Ahnung haben, dass ihre Hinterbauschwinge angerissen ist. Da ab 2014 nur noch 27,5" angeboten wird, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Kettenstreben auch für das 26" Modell passen oder ob es eine Nachproduktion der Schwinge gibt, da Cube mir für KW5 eine neue Angeboten hat. Rein von der Länge her könnten die gleich sein.


----------



## Achtzig (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja, wenn mann sich die Schweißnaht so anguckt ist das schon ne Sollbruchstelle. Aber ich denke, früher oder später kriegt man jeden Rahmen zum reißen wenn man sich nur genug bemüht. Die Tatsache, dass Cube den Rahmen so lange und (offensichtlich auch) so erfolgreich verkauft ("Golfklasse" und was man dem nicht alles nachsagt), spricht aber NICHT für eine generelle Unterdimensionierung. Eher dafür, dass es recht stark auf die lokale Ausprägung der Naht ankommt - die Kerben könne da ja durchaus stärker oder schwächer ausgeprägt sein und somit größere oder weniger große Beanspruchungen hervorrufen... Einfluss hat natürlich auch die Art der Belastung. Nur denk ich, keinen all zu großen. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass ich dem Rahmen so viel mehr zumute als alle andren...


----------



## sanwald81 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe von meiner Kettenstrebe noch ein Bild gefunden vom 25. April 2012 (rechtes Bild). Das habe ich damals gemacht, als ich die Hauptlager gewechselt habe. Ich meine zu erkennen, dass an der einen Stelle (in Fahrtrichtung vor der Schweißnaht) schon ein ganz feiner Riss vorhanden ist. Leider ist das Bild an der Stelle nicht 100% scharf. Wenn das so wäre, hat sich der Riss schon nach nem halben Jahr bemerkbar gemacht. Zum Vergleich noch ein aktuelles Bild der Strebe (linkes Bild).


----------



## Zipfi1977 (4. November 2013)

Ich bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt. Ich hab eher den EIndruck, auch auf Grund der Lage. es ist ein Kratzer....

Warum bekomme ich das Bild hier nicht rein??


----------



## Trust2k (4. November 2013)

Sieht nach einem Kratzer aus, bei mir war der Riss neben der Schweissnaht. Wie bei glaube allen

Gesendet von meinem ST21i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Achtzig (5. November 2013)

So, hab heute mal fernmündlich beim Händler vorgesprochen. Auch da hieß es KW5 in 2014. Zumindest ist diese Information bei denen nicht widersprüchlich. Und schlimm finde ich das jetzt eigentlich auch nicht, dem Riss trau ich durchaus zu, dass er bis dahin nicht ringsrum verläuft... Jetzt heißt's Foto machen und das zum Händler Mailen. Aber nur zur Info, der Rest läuft auch so. Und wenn dann die Strebe bei dem eintrifft krieg ich Bescheid. Löblich löblich, bisher total unstressig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch ein Cube AMS Race 150 zu kaufen. Nur jetzt wo ich das mit den Kettenstrebenrissen und der anscheinend schlechten Ersatzteillage lese bin ich schon etwas verunsichert. 

Das 29" AMS hat mir zu wenig Federweg. 27,5" wäre auch eher meine Größe, aber kommt erst 2014 groß raus. 
27,5"-Fullys um die 2000  sind schwer zu finden.

Jetzt meine Frage: Weiß jemand, wie es um die Ersatzteilversorgung bei  Cube bestellt ist?


----------



## CelticTiger (6. November 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Weiß jemand, wie es um die Ersatzteilversorgung bei  Cube bestellt ist?



Die Frage kann vielleicht Vincy hinreichend beantworten.
So langsam werde ich auch etwas nervös. Ich bin allerdings am überlegen, ob ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen die Leitung der Reverb Stealth durch die Zugaustrittsöffnung bohren soll. Wenn eh keine Ersatzrahmen mehr erhältlich ist, kann ich auch die Optik aufräumen.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die Frage kann vielleicht Vincy hinreichend beantworten.
> So langsam werde ich auch etwas nervös. Ich bin allerdings am überlegen, ob ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen die Leitung der Reverb Stealth durch die Zugaustrittsöffnung bohren soll. Wenn eh keine Ersatzrahmen mehr erhältlich ist, kann ich auch die Optik aufräumen.




Ja, das ist dann doof. Wenn keine Ersatzrahmen mehr da sind, sofern man ein Loch bohren will um einen Zug für die Reverb Stealth zu setzen.

Es sei, Sie gehen jetzt das Risiko ein, kaufen einen Ersatzrahmen jetzt schon für alle Fälle (bei bike-discount gibt es noch Ersatzrahmen vom Pro-Modell) und bohren ihren jetzigen Rahmen an.
Wenn es funktioniert ohne Weiteres, dann könnten sie nach ner Weile diesen Ersatzrahmen wieder verkaufen und eventuell Gewinn machen. Rare Ersatzteile dürften eig ne Wertsteigerung durchlaufen, oder?

Durch den Thread mit dem Aussterben des 26" LR bin ich schon etwas verunsichert. Andererseits kann man ja ne zeitlang n 26" fahren und Wenn man wieder für ein neues Rad flüssig ist zu 650B greifen, so wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
Wobei das CUBE STEREO SUPER HPC 160 RACE 650B von 2013 würde mir auch gefallen, nur bei 2.799  ist es schon etwas über meinem veranschlagten Budget um die 2000 .

Schade dass es anscheinend kein 2013er Stereo in HPA gibt, statt HPC. Das 29" ist ja slightly billiger.
Versteh da nicht, wieso 29er leicht billiger als 650B sind, obwohl ein 650B weniger Material haben sollte.


----------



## kuberli (6. November 2013)

Solange Dir im Rahmen der Gewährleistung was zusteht, wirst du auf jeden Fall Ersatz bekommen. Das gilt auch für Garantieversprechen von Cube. Bis jetzt habe ich noch immer schnellen Ersatz für Defektteile erhalten.


----------



## Achtzig (7. November 2013)

Wie is das, wird jetzt bei Kettenstrebenriss eigentlich echt der ganze Rahmen oder doch nur die Strebe erneuert? Und was ist mit der Lagerei?


----------



## Fred_Burns (7. November 2013)

Also ich konnte mir aussuchen ob ich einen neuen Rahmen in Blau/Grau haben wollte oder eine neue Schwinge in schwarz, allerdings wird die erst in KW5 geliefert. Hab mich für die schwinge entschieden und bin auch mal gespannt, ob die Hauptschwingenlager in der neuen dann drin sind oder ob mein Händler die alten auspressen und wieder einpressen muss. Hoffe ersteres ist der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (7. November 2013)

Bei meiner neuen Kettenstrebe waren die Lager schon eingepresst. Habe aber gleich wieder auf SKF-Lager gewechselt, weil die Originalen bei mir nach nicht mal 1000km schon das Knarzen angefangen haben.
Auspressen und wieder einpressen derselben Lager ist keine gute Idee, weil man beim Ausdrücken auf den Innenring des Lagers drücken muss. Das tut dem in der Regel nicht so gut.


----------



## CelticTiger (7. November 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wie is das, wird jetzt bei Kettenstrebenriss eigentlich echt der ganze Rahmen oder doch nur die Strebe erneuert? Und was ist mit der Lagerei?



Mir wurde ein komplett neuer Rahmen zugeschickt, nachdem ich über Fahrrad.de einen Riß in der Bremsaufnahme reklamiert hatte.
Wenn man bereits alle Hinterbaulager aufgewertet hat, ist diese Lösung natürlich ärgerlich. 
In meinem Originalrahmen (hergestellt 09/2010 Taiwan) waren allerdings z.T. recht exotische Qualitätslager von KOYO. Im Austauschrahmen kamen lediglich Billiglager daher.  Habe sie deshalb nach einigen Winterfahrten mit Salzlaugenpenetratation gleich gegen SKF ausgetauscht. Auch wenn man es sich nur einbildet, damit besser unterwegs zu sein; aber das Schrauben macht ja 'ne Menge Spaß. 

Was das Anbohren des Rahmens betrifft: Die Tage kam die neue 2014er Reverb Stealth ins Haus. Dieses neue "Connectamajic" ist eine sinnvolle Sache. Es ist in etwa mit Formulas "Speed Lock" vergleichbar und ermöglicht eine dreimalige Leitungstrennung, bevor das ganze System neu entlüftet werden muß. Ein Entlüftungskit samt DOT wird natürlich nach wie vor mitgeliefert. Auch die "Enduro collar"-Hülse  ist neuerdings im Preis inbegriffen. Klasse ist: Das neue System ist narrensicherer denn je zu instalieren. 
Dazu mehr an anderer Stelle...


----------



## Matt21Raider (8. November 2013)

Cube AMS 150 PRO 2012 
Leider habe ich auch einen Riss im Hinterbau .
Ich habe  mit meinem Händler Kontakt aufgenommen.Er hat sich dann mit Cube in Verbindung gesetzt  die in 2 Wochen den Hinterbau tauschen wollen.
Dann viel mir noch auf,dass die Befestigungsschraube des Hinterbaus im Gewinde gebrochen ist,ein Stück der Schraube steckt noch im Gewinde.
Ich hab dies auch meinem Händler gemeldet aber bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht von ihm.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. November 2013)

So, ich habe es, nachdem ich meinen Rahmen zuvor akribisch mit fluoreszierender sowie phosphoreszierender Lösung und UV-Licht nach Haarrissen abgesucht habe, einfach mal gewagt. Es war übrigens nicht ein Haarriß zu finden. 
Ich habe mit dem Diamantbohrer eine Schrägbohrung in der Zugausgangsplatte am Unterrohr für die Reverb Stealth gesetzt, um die Leitung von dort über das Innenlager ins Sattelrohr zu führen. Damit keine Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen gelangt, habe ich zwischen Leitung und Austrittsöffnung einfach eine Gummitülle vom alten Telephonapparat (für die Kenner: Ein 1953er W48 von Mix & Genest) eingeklemmt. War zwar schrecklich fummelig wegen der nur kleinen Durchlässe von und zum Tretlagergehäuse, aber dafür sieht die Sache aber nun verdammt sauber aus.


----------



## cabal06ba (9. November 2013)

Respekt, das klingt nach "Bike-Modding" auf allerhöchstem Niveau! Ich denke, die Community (zumindest ich) würde gerne Bilder sehen.

Hätte auch gerne eine Stealth-Verlegung, aber an Carbon werde ich definitiv nicht mit der Bohrmaschine rangehen. =/


----------



## CelticTiger (9. November 2013)

Bei Carbon traute ich mich auch nicht dran. Dabei könnte man schnell den ganzen Matrizenverbund beschädigen.
Wenn ich mein Handy wieder in Gang bekomme, stelle ich Photos ein. Versprochen!


----------



## Matt21Raider (20. November 2013)

Mein Händler  Fun Corner hat sich letzte Woche am Freitag bei mir gemeldet und hat nachgefragt, ob ich den Hinterbau möchte, der aber erst in der 5Kw lieferbar ist oder einen kompletten neuen Rahmen in schwarz.
Ich habe mich für den neuen Rahmen entschieden(Cube AMS 150 Race).Die Kosten für den Umbau ca 40 wurden mir im Vorfeld mitgeteilt und nach meiner Zustimmung ging es dann los.
Darin waren der Austausch der Schaltungszüge und einkürzen,entlüften und verlegen der Leitung für die verstellbare Sattelstütze enthalten.
Gestern habe ich dann das fertig montierte Rad abgeholt.
Vielen Dank an dem Servicetechniker super Arbeit!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin wirklich überrascht gewesen, von der guten und zeitnahen Schadensregulierung.


----------



## CelticTiger (21. November 2013)

Matt21Raider schrieb:


> Die Kosten für den Umbau ca 40 wurden mir im Vorfeld mitgeteilt und nach meiner Zustimmung ging es dann los.



Sollte Cube nicht für die Umbaukosten aufkommen? 
Ich habe von Cube auch einen neuen Rahmen über Fahrrad.de, wo ich das Bike erworben habe, bekommen. Mir hat zumindest Fahrrad.de angeboten, die von mir vorgestreckten Kosten für den Umbau zu übernehmen.  
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Cube anschließend Fahrrad.de die Kosten wiederum erstattet hätte.
Ich habe dann doch alles selber gemacht, weil ich gerne schraube.


----------



## Achtzig (21. November 2013)

wie is des etz, kann man sich aussuchen ob's ne neue Schwinge oder gleich nen neuen Rahmen kriegt?


----------



## CelticTiger (21. November 2013)

Achtzig schrieb:


> wie is des etz, kann man sich aussuchen ob's ne neue Schwinge oder gleich nen neuen Rahmen kriegt?



Ich versuche es mal mit gesundem Menschenverstand, auch wenn es oft scheint, daß dieser bei bei der Erschaffung und Verabschiedung vieler Gesetze keine allzu große Rolle gespielt hat. 
Der Hersteller gewährt die korrekte Funktion des Produkts. in diesem Falle reichte also der Wechsel der Schwinge völlig aus. Auf optische und asthetische Empfindungen des Kunden wird hierbei nicht besonders oft Rücksicht genommen. Von daher betrachte ich die Offerte, gleich den gesamten Rahmen zu wechseln, als Kulanzleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (21. November 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Bei Carbon traute ich mich auch nicht dran. Dabei kÃ¶nnte man schnell den ganzen Matrizenverbund beschÃ¤digen.
> Wenn ich mein Handy wieder in Gang bekomme, stelle ich Photos ein. Versprochen!



Handy funktioniert wieder.
So, nachdem ich mit einem Diamantbohrer ein Loch fÃ¼r die Reverbleitung in die im Rahmen eingeschweiÃte Platte fÃ¼r die ZugaustrittsÃ¶ffnungen bohrte, habe ich die RÃ¤nder grÃ¼ndlich entgratet und eine HÃ¼lse (nennt man das so?) vorsichtig mit dem Kunststoffhammer eingeschlagen. Diese sitzt bombenfest.







Leider machte meine Reverb nach wenigen Tagen zicken, so daÃ ich sie einsenden muÃte. Eine Neue ist bereits unterwegs. 
Damit kein Schmutz ins Rahmenrohr eindringen kann, habe ich das Loch vorrÃ¼bergehend versiegelt.
Weitere Photos folgen, wenn die neue Reverb da ist.

An dieser Stelle rate ich natÃ¼rlich vor dem Nachahmen dringend ab, da sich mit diesem Eingriff am Rahmen nicht nur das stÃ¶rende Leitungsgewirr fÃ¼r die Reverb verabschiedet, sondern gleich auch auch die Herstellergarantie!
Ich werde mir nÃ¤chsten Monat einen neuen Rahmen kaufen. Sollte der Jetztige seinen Geist aufgeben und Cube sich querstellen, habe ich somit einen in Reserve. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch diesen total geilen AMS 130er Rahmen in 70er Jahre Rot!  Dies macht auch vor dem Hintergrund Sinn, als 26' Bikes der soliden Golfklasse in wenigen Jahren hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr angeboten werden. Ich bevorzuge 26' alleine schon wegen der leichten und steifen LaufrÃ¤der, die in dieser GrÃ¶Ãe immer noch das bessere Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis aufweisen.
Besonders deutlich wird dies bei den neuen DT Swiss 26'' Spline One XR 1501, die mit 1410g bei einem UVP von â¬ 799.- glÃ¤nzen. Im Versandhandel habe ich den LRS bereits fÃ¼r â¬ 689.- gesehen. Leider sollen die 26'' RÃ¤der erst im nÃ¤chsten Jahr lieferbar sein. 
FÃ¼r solche Leichbauten muÃte man vor einiger Zeit noch deutlich Ã¼ber â¬ 1000.- lÃ¶hnen.
Auch wenn mir Tests in den Fachzeitschriften Ã¤uÃerst suspekt sind; was die Tendenz betrifft, kann man sich wohl auf solche Testreihen eingermaÃen verlassen. Und die scheinen bei dem neuesten Baby aus dem Hause DT Swiss lt. MB-Magazin 12/'13 zu stimmen, insbesondere was die Steiffigkeit betrifft.


----------



## Matt21Raider (24. November 2013)

Die 40 waren für die neuen Züge und neu verbaute Teile.
Das ist für mich Ok.


----------



## Spill (27. November 2013)

Eine kleine Übersicht


----------



## Vincy (27. November 2013)

Jetzt fehlt da nur noch die Beschreibung zu den einzelnen Teile.


----------



## CelticTiger (27. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht! 
Nur, eine höhere Auflösung wäre nicht verkehrt. Man möchte auf Deiner mühevoll erstellten Graphik auch gerne Details erkennen.


----------



## Backer12041997 (29. November 2013)

Moin,
mir ist heute die Sattelstrebe von meinem Ams 150 race kaputt gegangen.
Das Lager an der Wippe kann man jetzt einfach hin und her bewegen -> Lagersitz ist deutlich größer geworden.
Ist das Problem schon bekannt oder was neues?

Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob die Rahmen von AMS 130 und AMS 150 (natürlich abgesehen vom Hinterbau) identisch sind?
Würden Kurbel, Gabel, Schaltung, etc. von meinem 2011er AMS 130 an das AMS 150 passen?


----------



## Achtzig (2. Dezember 2013)

Wie war das noch mit dem risswettbewerb? Dürfen da die einzelrisse addiert werden?




http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1525532?in=set


----------



## Vincy (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Hauptrahmen sind da auch unterschiedlich. Passt schon allein wegen dem Dämpfer (Einbaulänge 200 bzw 216mm) nicht. 
Die Komponenten kannst aber weiter verwenden. Der Umwerfer ist aber anders (Direct mount) und evtl hintere X12 Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (2. Dezember 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Hauptrahmen sind da auch unterschiedlich. Passt schon allein wegen dem DÃ¤mpfer (EinbaulÃ¤nge 200 bzw 216mm) nicht.
> Die Komponenten kannst aber weiter verwenden. Der Umwerfer ist aber anders (Direct mount) und evtl hintere X12 Steckachse.



Ich mÃ¶chte mir einen Ersatzrahmen zulegen, da mit dem Anbohren meines AMS 130 fÃ¼r die Reverb Stealth Leitung die Garantie futsch ist. Einen AMS 150 Rahmen bekommt man mittlerweile bei Bike-Discount fÃ¼r â¬ 249.
Umwerfer: OK, das lieÃe sich machen. X12/142mm habe ich hinten bereits. 
Nur, wenn ich auch noch eine neue Kurbelgarnitur und eine neue Gabel brÃ¤uchte, weil der Vorbau am 150er lÃ¤nger ist, wÃ¼rde sich die ganze Sache nicht mehr rechnen.


----------



## _Alex_ (31. Dezember 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> Eine kleine Übersicht


 Sieht gut aus.
Ergänzend hierzu eine Übersicht über die Lager und Buchsen sowie die Anzugsdrehmomente des AMS 130 (2011) die überwiegend auch für das AMS 150 passen sollten.
Der Cube AMS 130 Thread...


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2014)

Hier mal Zwischenstand zur getauschten Kettenstrebe (Bruch / Riss der Schweißnaht): nach guten 350 km kann ich vermelden, dass die Naht bisher hält. Konstruktiv scheint hier auch das ganze etwas geändert worden zu sein.
Aber bisher hälts...


----------



## sanwald81 (2. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Hier mal Zwischenstand zur getauschten Kettenstrebe (Bruch / Riss der Schweißnaht): nach guten 350 km kann ich vermelden, dass die Naht bisher hält. Konstruktiv scheint hier auch das ganze etwas geändert worden zu sein.
> Aber bisher hälts...



Meine Kettenstrebe wurde auch getauscht. Habe erst 200-300km damit runter. Konstruktiv konnte ich aber keinen Unterschied zur alten Strebe feststellen. Wo meinst Du, hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## malben (2. Januar 2014)

Die kleine Querstrebe von der linken zur rechten Kettenstrebe. Sieht irgendwie eckiger aus und die Schweißnaht läuft auch etwas anders und ist breiter.


----------



## z18646 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo AMS 150 Gemeinde,

habe da mal eine Frage: Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Cube AMS 150 Super HPC Race BJ 2012 ca. 600km wenig Trails kaufen.
Auf welche Dinge sollten ich achten und was wäre ein realistischer Preis?
Danke für die _Infos._

_mfg_

_Werner_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (8. Januar 2014)

Ic


z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo AMS 150 Gemeinde,
> 
> habe da mal eine Frage: Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Cube AMS 150 Super HPC Race BJ 2012 ca. 600km wenig Trails kaufen.
> Auf welche Dinge sollten ich achten und was wäre ein realistischer Preis?
> ...



Wenn Du keinen Veterinärmediziner mit einem Pferderöntgenscanner kennst, riete ich Dir dazu, eher die Finger von gebrauchten Bikes mit Carbonrahmen zu lassen. Die Matrizen (kennst Du vielleicht in einem anderen Zusammenhang noch aus der Schule ) können durch einen Sturz mit hoher Punktbelastung auf den Rahmen beschädigt sein. So ein Schaden läßt sich nur bei bestimmten Carbonrahmen und nur in manchen Fällen unter relativ großem Auwand ausgleichen. Eine oberflächlichliche Macke ist von einer struktuellen Beschädigung ohne Röntgenscann oder Sonocan (Ultraschall) so gut wie überhaupt nicht zu unterscheiden.
Bei Alurahmen ist das anders. Hier kann man mit einer floureszensierenden Lösung und einer UV-Lampe recht einfach auch kleinste Haarrisse enttarnen.

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
								 Olli


----------



## Bucky2k (8. Januar 2014)

Hey Olli:

Matrizen gibt es bei Carbon nicht, lediglich die Matrix (immer Singular). Ein Carbonbauteil besteht immer aus min. 2 Phasen - der Kohlefaser und der Matrix. Die Matrix besteht in der Regel (bei Bikes mir ausschließlich bekannt) aus duroplastischem Kunststoff - meist wird ein Epoxidharzsystem verwendet.

Bei einem Carbonrahmen kann es in der Tat vorkommen, dass unter der intakt aussehenden Decklage versteckte Schäden im Inneren auftreten. Diese sind oft die sogenannten Delaminationen, d.h. die einzelnen Faserlagen mit verschiedener Faserausrichtung sind nicht mehr sauber miteinander verbunden und können Scherkräfte nicht mehr 100% aneinander übertragen. Hier kann der Rahmen versagen.

Bei Kratzern oder ähnlichen Indikatoren sollte man nach einem Sturz zumindest einmal genau abklopfen und auf klangliche Veränderungen (Steifigkeitssprünge) achten. Sicher gehen, dass alles OK ist, kann man aber tatsächlich erst über eine Ultraschallprüfung (oder - wer hat - Computertomographen ;-))

Gruß Bucky


----------



## pistenbrenner (8. Januar 2014)

weiß jemand, ob ich in meinem 150er Race statt des tapered Schafts auch einen durchgehend 1,5 " Schaft einsetzen kann?


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hey Olli:
> 
> Matrizen gibt es bei Carbon nicht, lediglich die Matrix (immer Singular). Ein Carbonbauteil besteht immer aus min. 2 Phasen - der Kohlefaser und der Matrix. Die Matrix besteht in der Regel (bei Bikes mir ausschließlich bekannt) aus duroplastischem Kunststoff - meist wird ein Epoxidharzsystem verwendet.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Richtigstellung! Jetzt fällt mir auch Dein Name bewußt auf: C60.  
Chemiker?


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Januar 2014)

C60? Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht  
Mein Name lehnt eher am Nachnamen an.

Aber beruflich wirke ich an den Herstellverfahren von CFK  Bauteilen eines großen Flugzeugherstellers hier in Europa mit.

Bucky


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> C60? Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht
> Mein Name lehnt eher am Nachnamen an.
> 
> Aber beruflich wirke ich an den Herstellverfahren von CFK  Bauteilen eines großen Flugzeugherstellers hier in Europa mit.
> ...



Ein sogenannter "Buckyball" ist ein C60 Molekül. Es besteht aus 60 Kohlenstoffatomem, die ein spärisches Molekül ähnlich einem "Fußball" bilden. Und da Du über den Carbonwerkstoff auch noch gut bescheid zu wissen scheinst, lag es nahe, Dich in Verbindung mit Deinem Namen für einen waschechten Organiker zu wähnen.


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Januar 2014)

Ahh, am Rande gehört habe ich von diesem Molekül auch schonmal - ohne zu wissen was es genau ist. Man lernt nie aus.

CFK Bauteile, deren Herstellung sowie die Qualitatsprüfung sind halt mein täglich Brot. Fahre ich deshalb Alurahmen?


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Ahh, am Rande gehört habe ich von diesem Molekül auch schonmal - ohne zu wissen was es genau ist. Man lernt nie aus.
> 
> CFK Bauteile, deren Herstellung sowie die Qualitatsprüfung sind halt mein täglich Brot. Fahre ich deshalb Alurahmen?



Ich weiß nicht so recht. Irgendwie sind mir Carbon-Rahmen immer noch suspekt. 
Ich nehme mein Alu-Schaukelpferd fast jeden Tag in der Bahn mit. Dabei kam es bereits zwei mal vor, daß es bei einer schnell eingefahrenen Weich umkippte und mit mit dem Oberrohr gegen die gegenüber befestigten, senkrechten Haltestange knallte.  Punktbelastung!  Bei einem Carbonrahmen wäre ich mir hernach nicht mehr sicher, ob nicht dadurch doch ein struktueller Schaden eingetreten ist. 
Was die Gewichtsersparnis bei Carbon betrifft: Ich konnte mein 2011er Cube AMS 130 Race (ausgeliefert mit 12,1kg ohne Pedale bei 21'' Rahmen) zwar auf 11,8kg herunter tunen, aber mit einem Carbon-Rahmen ließe sich bestimmt noch ein gutes Kilo einsparen.
Da ich eine zerschossene Bandscheibe habe und das Bike fast täglich die Bahnhofstreppen rauf und runter tragen muß, ist dieser Aspekt für mich ungemein relevant.


----------



## CelticTiger (9. Januar 2014)

Gelöscht wg. Doppelposting.


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Januar 2014)

In der Regel sieht man Schäden am Carbon schon recht eindeutig - ist ja nicht so, dass alltäglich die Rahmen ohne Vorwanung versagen weil versteckte Delaminationen auftreten. Was bliebt ist, dass ein einfacher Umfaller bei Alu eine auch von Laien "beurteilbare" Beule gibt, während beim Carbonrahmen, der an der Schlagstelle weich ist und einen Schaden zeigt, durchaus ersetzt werden muss. Einfach weil der Schadensschwere schwer zu beurteilen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (10. Januar 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs&feature=youtube_gdata_player 


Soviel zum Thema Alu vs. Carbon ;-)


----------



## CelticTiger (10. Januar 2014)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Alu vs. Carbon ;-)



Daß ein hochwertiger Carbonrahmen in Sachen Biege- und Zugfestigkeit einem Alurahmen weit überlegen ist bestreitet ja auch niemand.
Es geht um die Punktbelastung. Von daher ist der letzte "Test", der dem Zuschauer Glauben machen will, man könne einen Carbonrahmen beliebig vor irgendwelche Kanten schlagen ohne daß dadurch ein Totalschaden einträte, unseriös. Man kann diese  zweifelhafte Darbietung auch als Hütchenspielerei bezeichnen. Der Rahmen zersplittert dabei natürlich nicht (was der Laie hierbei jedoch denken soll), aber er ist hinterher dennoch unbrauchbar , und das bei weitaus niedrigeren Punktbelastungen.
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich am überlegen, ob die nächste Anschaffung ein Carbonbike wird. Die Möglichkeit, mittlerweile ein Fully unter 10kg zu einem halbwegs bezahlbaren Preis zubekommen, finde ich schon faszinierend!


----------



## kaktusflo (11. Januar 2014)

Mag ja sein das der Test eine etwas übertriebene Darstellung ist! Allerdings sieht man hier schon das carbon einiges wegstecken kann und nicht so wie oft gedacht wird nach jedem kleinem “Unfall“ getauscht werden muss bzw. das man mit so'n Teil wie auf rohen Eiern unterwegs sein muss. Ich selber war auch bis vor kurzem noch mit meinem Alu Stereo unterwegs. Mit meinem neuen Carbon bin ich bis jetzt echt zufrieden!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (11. Januar 2014)

Ist hier schon jemand, der eine neues AMS 150 HPA 27,5 Race sein eigen nennt? Ich schwanke im Moment noch zwischen diesem und dem Stereo 140 HPC 29 Race. Beide kosten gleich viel, ähnliche Ausstattung, beide Pike, nur anderes Rahmen Material und Laufradgrößen. Einsatzgebiet sind Touren im Mittelgebirge und vll Ausflüge in kleinere Parks und die Alpen. Bin allerdings eher der flowige Fahrer.
SL ist 82 cm bei 172 cm Größe. Da mein Händler erst Anfang März das erste AMS in 18`` bekommt und 16`` wohl schon ausverkauft sei, wollte ich Frage ob ihr meint 18 ist OK für mich?


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Januar 2014)

Habe ich das richtig überblickt, daß Cube in der 2014er Kollektion keine absenkbaren Allrounder wie Talas oder Revelation mehr verbaut? 
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein herber Verlust für Allmountainbiker, zumal diese Modelle im Aftermarket relativ teuer sind!


----------



## Vincy (11. Januar 2014)

Würde da eher ein Stereo SHPC 650b nehmen, das 2013er Modell bekommt man sehr günstig (zB Race für unter 2500€).
RH 18", lediglich mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze wird es dann etwas eng.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (11. Januar 2014)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich will keine Fox Gabel am Rad haben.


----------



## z18646 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte mit meiner Frage zum Carbon-Rahmen die Diskussion angetrieben und trotz allem Für und Wieder habe ich mich entschlossen das Bike mit Carbon Rahmen zu kaufen. Dies ist jetzt zusätzlich als Sommer Bike in unsere Garage eingezogen.





AMS 150 SUPER HPC Race von 2012.


----------



## Junkie87 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, da ich mir letzte Woche ein neues Fahrrad gegönnt habe.
Und zwar ein CUBE AMS 150 RACE (2013er Model).
Leider muss ich nun feststellen, wie viele von euch bereits Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen hatten.
Kann man etwa sagen wie viele hier im Forum ein Cube AMS fahren und bei wie vielen davon dieses Problem aufgetreten ist?
Gab es bei der Garantieabwicklung irgendwelche Probleme und Rahmen welcher Jahrgänge sind bisher betroffen?

Danke & Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Junkie87,
willkommen im Forum. Zu deinen Fragen:
Die genaue Anzahl der "AMS-BIKER" hier im Forum lässt sich nur sehr schwer schätzen. Die Brüch allerdings, von welchen du hier gelesen hast sind im Verhältnis dazu sehr gering.

Zur Garantieabwicklung kann ich nur sagen, es lief bei meinem FH alles im normalen Rahmen. Der Service war in Ordnung, CUBE selbst war zeitweise etwas träge. Aber alles in allem lief im großen ganzen reibungslos.


----------



## Junkie87 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi malben,
Danke für die Antwort; das beruhigt mich schon mal ein klein wenig zu hören, dass die Brüche im Verhältnis wohl gering sind.

Um welches Model genau handelte es sich denn bei dir? Auch das Race 2013? Wurde der gesamte Rahmen bei dir getauscht?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## CelticTiger (16. Januar 2014)

Junkie87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, da ich mir letzte Woche ein neues Fahrrad gegönnt habe.
> Und zwar ein CUBE AMS 150 RACE (2013er Model).
> ...




Hallo Sebastian,

auch von mir ein Willkommen!
Mein Düsseldorfer Cube Händler gab die wegen eines Rahmenschadens reklamierten AMS Modelle seit 2011 einmal mit 0,3 Promille an. Sollte diese Angabe den Tatsachen entsprechen, wäre das ein durchaus akzeptabler Wert.
Das Risko, einen bösartigen Tumor aufgrund einer Jahrzehnte zurückliegende HPV-Infektion ("Feigwarzen") mit dem High-Risk-Type zu entwickeln, liegt höher. 

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
								 Olli O'D


----------



## Junkie87 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo CelticTiger,

das wäre durchaus ein akzeptabler Wert. Dann freu ich mich auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt am Wochenende!
Hatte den Kauf aufgrund der ersten schlechten Meldungen schon beinahe bereut; auch weil ein Händler mir bereits von Cube abgeraten und zu Specialized geraten hatte. Ich war aber so zufrieden mit meinem alten Ltd Race Hardtail, dass ich mich nicht davon habe abbringen lassen


----------



## CelticTiger (16. Januar 2014)

Junkie87 schrieb:


> Hallo CelticTiger,
> 
> das wäre durchaus ein akzeptabler Wert. Dann freu ich mich auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt am Wochenende!
> Hatte den Kauf aufgrund der ersten schlechten Meldungen schon beinahe bereut; auch weil ein Händler mir bereits von Cube abgeraten und zu Specialized geraten hatte. Ich war aber so zufrieden mit meinem alten Ltd Race Hardtail, dass ich mich nicht davon habe abbringen lassen



Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen möchtest: Kauf Dir in der Chemikalienhandlung eine _fluoreszierende _Lösung und eine UV-Lampe. Damit untersuchst Du dann von Zeit zu Zeit Deinen Alurahmen.


----------



## Junkie87 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich mir unsicher sein sollte mach ich das vielleicht! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (17. Januar 2014)

Junkie87 schrieb:


> Hi malben,
> Danke für die Antwort; das beruhigt mich schon mal ein klein wenig zu hören, dass die Brüche im Verhältnis wohl gering sind.
> 
> Um welches Model genau handelte es sich denn bei dir? Auch das Race 2013? Wurde der gesamte Rahmen bei dir getauscht?
> ...



Bei mir ist es das AMS 150 Pro (Modell 2013). Wegen dem Riss wurde nur die Kettenstrebe getauscht.


----------



## Frankster (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube AMS 150 Race 2013. 
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden und freue mich unheimlich auf das Frühjahr 

Hier ein paar Bilder:









Dank einem sehr netten Mitglieds hier auch mit passender Pumpe


----------



## TrailsurferODW (18. Januar 2014)

Cooles Bike! Darf ich fragen welche RH du bei deiner Körpergröße und SL gewählt hast?


----------



## Frankster (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, der Rahmen ist 21 Zoll und ich bin 184cm groß. 
Was meinste mit SL? - bin doch Neuling


----------



## Junkie87 (18. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen AMS 150 Race gehabt und ich muss sagen bergab macht's schon richtig Spaß.
Leider bin ich bisher noch nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit den Bremsen, aber vielleicht müssen die Teile sich ja auch erstmal "einbremsen"?
Bergauf ist der Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail allerdings doch größer als ich ihn erwartet hätte. Nicht nur wegen des Mehr an Gewichts, vielmehr habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau hier doch mehr mitarbeitet als mir lieb ist.
Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungswerte? Mit welchem Druck bei welchem Körpergewicht seit ihr so unterwegs?
Ist es normal, dass man kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den 3-Stufen spürt?
Bei meinem Kollegen mit dem AMS 120 Pro ist der Dämpfer auf "Climb" komplett hart?!

Merci!


----------



## malben (18. Januar 2014)

@Frankster: SL = *S*chritt-*L*änge

@Junkie87: Hast du deinen Dämpfer auch eingestellt ( SAG = Negativfederweg, Zugstufe = Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, etc...)
Ich hab in meinem Dämpfer, bei ca. 95 Kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer, Ausrüstung und Bike) ca. 8 - 9 Bar Luftdruck drin. Als Negativfederweg (SAG) nutze ich ca. 30 % des Hubes. Im Decent-Modus nutze ich im Downhill den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers aus.

Im Trail Modus wippt bei mir nichts mehr und im Climb ist er gefühlt auch recht Hart (--> nutze ich aber sehr selten, Trail reicht vollkommen aus.)

Wie du deinen Dämpfer richtig einstellst, steht in der beiliegen Bedienungsanleitung ;-)


----------



## Junkie87 (18. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> @Junkie87: Hast du deinen Dämpfer auch eingestellt ( SAG = Negativfederweg, Zugstufe = Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, etc...)
> Ich hab in meinem Dämpfer, bei ca. 95 Kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer, Ausrüstung und Bike) ca. 8 - 9 Bar Luftdruck drin. Als Negativfederweg (SAG) nutze ich ca. 30 % des Hubes. Im Decent-Modus nutze ich im Downhill den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers aus.
> 
> Im Trail Modus wippt bei mir nichts mehr und im Climb ist er gefühlt auch recht Hart (--> nutze ich aber sehr selten, Trail reicht vollkommen aus.)
> ...




Hi Malben,
ich gehe davon aus, dass ich den Dämpfer richtig eingestellt habe. Systemgewicht beträgt bei mir ebenfalls 95 Kg und ich habe den Dämpfer auf etwa 10 - 11 Bar aufgepumpt und komme auf ca. 20% Negativfederweg. Bei dem AMS Pro meines Kollegen wie gesagt, ist es wie bei dir trotz geringerem Druck hat er deutlich spürbare Unterschiede zwischen den drei Stufen. Uns ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass sich auf seinem Dämpfer andere Angaben als auf meinem befinden. Bei Ihm steht beispielsweise Climb Mode "F" während bei mir Climb Mode "M" vermerkt ist.
Ich vermute also, dass die Dämpfer quasi "von Werk aus" unterschiedliche Settings haben. Bleibt die Frage ob der bei mir äußerst geringe Unterschied tatsächlich normal ist. Bergauf ist's im Sitzen zwar noch "ok", aber wenn man mal aus dem Sattel geht schon grenzwertig...

Wie sieht's bei den anderen AMS 150 Race Fahrern aus?


----------



## malben (18. Januar 2014)

Hab gerade mal bei meinem Dämpfer nachgeschaut. Da scheint es tatsächlich andere "Härte"Stufen zu geben. Bei mir ist der RP23 mit "Compression Tune M" verbaut. Quasi wie bei deinem Kollegen...
Dann liegt es natürlich nahe hier mal bei FOX nachzufragen oder den Dämpfer bei www.toxoholics.de andere Chims (schreibt man das so??) einbauen zu lassen.

Anbei mal ein Bild vom Dämpfer:


----------



## Bucky2k (18. Januar 2014)

Hi, meine Formula One FR am AMS 150 aus 2012 waren auch immer grenzwertig schlecht, 1-Finger-Bremsen kaum möglich. 

Erst ein Satz organische Beläge gab Besserung (abschleifen, reinigen, etc. alles ohne Erfolg)


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal bei meinem Dämpfer nachgeschaut. Da scheint es tatsächlich andere "Härte"Stufen zu geben. Bei mir ist der RP23 mit "Compression Tune M" verbaut. Quasi wie bei deinem Kollegen...
> Dann liegt es natürlich nahe hier mal bei FOX nachzufragen oder den Dämpfer bei www.toxoholics.de andere Chims (schreibt man das so??) einbauen zu lassen.
> 
> Anbei mal ein Bild vom Dämpfer:
> Anhang anzeigen 268265




Irgend jemand schrieb hier noch vor kurzen, daß Cube die RP 23 XV mit den großen Luftkammern seit 2012 serienmäßig nicht mehr verbauen würde. Das Photo von malben scheint dem zu widersprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (18. Januar 2014)

und mein AMS Modell ist von 2013 und dieser Dämpfer ist Verbaut: Fox Float CTD, 216x64mm, Trail and Climb mode option, Rebound, XV1 air canister

Sorry, kein RP23...da hatte ich was anders im Kopf...


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> und mein AMS Modell ist von 2013 und dieser Dämpfer ist Verbaut: Fox Float CTD, 216x64mm, Trail and Climb mode option, Rebound, XV1 air canister
> 
> Sorry, kein RP23...da hatte ich was anders im Kopf...


Er mag zwar offiziell nicht mehr RP 23 heißen, aber letztendlich basieren die neuen CTD Modell auf diesen Dauerbrenner von Fox. Oder sind die CTD etwa Neuentwicklungen?

Diese blöde CTD-Sytem bringt mich sowieso auf Hundertachtzig: CTD bietet zumindest bei vielen Gabeln wie z.B. bei der Talas deutlich weniger Einstelloptionen im Vergleich zu den Vorgängermodellen vor 2012. Das System scheint für denkfaule Biker entwickelt worden zu sein, die mit aktueller Mountainbiketechnik auf Kriegsfuß stehen.
Wer eine € 1000.- teure Gabel und/oder einen € 400.- teuren Dämpfer sein Eigen nennt, der soll verdammtnochmal die Grundkenntnisse für die effektive Benutzung seiner Luxusfederelemente erwerben. Dazu gehört nunmal das Pauken von Grundbegriffen sowie deren Funktion und Anwendung wie z.B. Zug- und Druckstufe, Durchschlagventil, (Negativ-) Federweg, Lock Out, Luftkammer- und Stickstoffkammerdruck, Velocity-, Rebound- und Bost Valve-Parameter, etc. Ich meine, um optimale Freude an seinem Bike zu haben, sollte man nunmal wissen, wie seine Gabel und sein Dämpfer im Detail funktionieren. Noch nie waren Federelemente so vielseitig bei gleichzeitig technischer Ausgereiftheit und hoher Qualität.
Fox orientierte sich bei der Entwicklung seines CTD-Systems anscheind an seine blödesten Kunden.
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Idee, mit einem Klick am Lenker, Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze *parallel* auf die aktuelle Situation einzustellen, reizvoll, auch wenn die Verkabelung am Lenker dabei schon groteske Ausmaße annimmt. Aber dann bitteschön möchte ich die Grundeinstellungen hierfür selbst vornehmen können - *ohne Abstriche bei den Anpassungsoptionen! Alles andere ist eine äußerst ärgerliche Bevormundung des Bikers!*


----------



## _Alex_ (18. Januar 2014)

Anscheinend von der Mehrzahl der Kunden und Händler so gewünscht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...n-allen-modellen-von-32-ueber-34-bis-d-o-s-s/

Zitat:
"...Da sich in letzter Zeit das Bild abzeichnete, dass ein Großteil der Endverbraucher sowie viele Händler mit den zahlreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten der FOX-Federelemente überfordert waren, sah sich Fox zum Handeln gezwungen..."


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Januar 2014)

_Alex_ schrieb:


> Anscheinend von der Mehrzahl der Kunden und Händler so gewünscht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...n-allen-modellen-von-32-ueber-34-bis-d-o-s-s/
> 
> ...



Es wäre überhaupt nichts an diesem CTD-System zu bemängeln, wenn hierdurch die einst vielfältigen Einstelloptionen nicht tangiert, oder besser auf den Punkt gebracht, torpediert würden. Dies ist aber ärgerlicherweise der Fall! So kann ich bei CTD z.B. die Low-Speed Druckstufe nur noch in drei Stufen variieren und das auch nur bei den teuren Factory-Modellen. An meiner 2011er Talas RLC FIT habe ich hingegen die Wahl zwischen acht Stufen. Die separat einstellbare, 12stufige Lock Out Auslöseschwelle (Lockout Force) ist sogar ganz weggefallen, bzw. bei den Factory-Modellen in eine in die CDT-Modi fest integrierten Sparfunktion aufgegangen. Der frei wählbare Lockout verschwindet gleich ganz. Hallo?!?!  Ja, geht's denn noch?!?!  Bei den Dämpfern löst sich analog hierzu die Propedal-Feinabstimmung in Wohlgefallen auf. 
Auch das Argument, wo weniger Einstellknöpfe und Schalter sind, kann weniger kaputt gehen, zieht nicht. Bei Fox gibt es aufgrund der herausragenden Verarbeitungsqualität (woher ja auch nicht zuletzt die hohen Preise herrühren) diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme. Zumindest sind mir diese noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.
Somit geht dieses blöde CTD auf Kosten der Biker, die sich für teures Geld Fox Federelemente leisten (so gibt es z.B. eine Talas schon lange nicht mehr unter € 1000.- UVP) und möglichst vielfältige Einstelloptionen wünschen, *die auch noch nach fünf Jahren tadellos funktionieren.*  Diesen gravierenden Mangel macht auch die Blenderei (um nicht zu sagen: Verarscherei) mit dem Kashima-Gedöns nicht wett. 
Wenn Fox-Parts günstiger wären, dann könnte ich mich mit den Wegfall von Einstelloptionen, bzw. Funktionen vielleicht noch arrangieren. Aber für exklusive Preise erwarte ich auch exklusive Technik, die in ihrer Anwendung ein Maximum an Vielseitigkeit bietet. Dafür stand der Name Fox zumindest bisher.
Für Vollblutbiker ist das alles ein riesiges Ärgernis, zumal ich mit Fox CDT hier einen allgemeinen Trend sehe! So ist Magura auch auf diesen CTD-Zug aufgesprungen. Alles muß immer narrensicherer gemacht werden, damit auch der Blödeste der Blöden bei der Bedienung ja nicht scheitert und sein Erfolgserlebnis quasi für's Nichtstun hinten rein gesteckt bekommt.  Nur Verstehen tut er von der außerordentlich interessanten Materie, die unser schönes Hobby ja mitausmacht, hinterher genau so wenig wie vorher. Vielmehr sollten die Hersteller komplexer Technik eine Herausforderung darin sehen, dem Anwender diese so verständlich wie möglich nahe zu bringen und ihm dabei gleichzeitig in die Grundlagen einzuführen.
Nirgends wird so viel gespart wie bei Bedienungsanleitungen, die fast immer als notweniges und lästiges Übel angesehen werden. Gerade hier könnte mit einem pädagogisch ansprechenden, hochwertigen Format dem Anwender die faszinierende Technik, die z.B. hinter einer absenkbare Federgabel steht, näher gebracht werden, ohne ihn gleich vollkommen abzuschrecken. Dann wären Simplfizierungen wie CDT mit  einhergehendem Qualitätsverlust (weil weniger Einstelloptionen) gänzlich unnötig.
Ob Rock Shox aufgrund unzufriedener Fox-Kunden nun einen Zuwachs verbuchen kann? Mit der wieder neu aufgelegten Pike, für die es bereits jede Menge Vorbestellung bei meinem Düsseldorfer Cube-Händler gibt, geht Rock Shox den entgegengesetzten Weg wie Fox und Magura. Diese nun auf Leichtbau getrimmte Gabel vefügt neben vielen anderen Einstelloptionen sogar wieder über separat befüllbare Positiv- und Negativluftkammer. 
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß die Biker, die mit CTD nichts anfangen können, nun auf die schwergewichtigen 36er ausweichen werden. Diese sind nämlich von der CTD-Scheiße verschont geblieben. Mal sehen, wie lange noch.... Ansonsten ist der Markt dank Rock Shox nun um eine hochinteressante Alternative reicher. 

So, das mußte mal gesagt werden. 
Sorry, aber wenn man wegen einer heftigen Bronchitis am Samstag abend zu Hause bleiben und das gute Oxycodon gegen Husten schlucken muß, kann es in Zusammenspiel mit der einen oder anderen Flasche Bier schon mal zu Meinungsäußerungen in epischen Längen kommen.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Handy funktioniert wieder.
> So, nachdem ich mit einem Diamantbohrer ein Loch fÃ¼r die Reverbleitung in die im Rahmen eingeschweiÃte Platte fÃ¼r die ZugaustrittsÃ¶ffnungen bohrte, habe ich die RÃ¤nder grÃ¼ndlich entgratet und eine HÃ¼lse (nennt man das so?) vorsichtig mit dem Kunststoffhammer eingeschlagen. Diese sitzt bombenfest.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich reiche hier jetzt noch das Bild mit der fertig verlegten Reverb Leitung nach. Sorry für die Verspätung, aber besser spät als nie!  :




Eigentlich sollte die Metallhülse mit der sehr eng geführten Leitung einen ausreichenden Schutz gegen das Eindringen von Schmutz und Wasser in den Rahmen bieten.
Ich werde mir die Sache aber nochmal im Sommer anschauen. Sollte wider Erwarten doch Dreck und Feuchtigkeit in den Rahmen eingedrungen sein, werde ich eine Zugschutztülle aus Gummi, so wie bei einer Hörerschnur an der Stelle, an der sie aus einem Telephonapparat älterer Bauart heraus, bzw. in der Hörer hinein geführt wird. Das sollte dann eigentlich zu 99% vor Staub und Wasser abdichten.
Gut, wenn man hierfür noch so ein altes Bakelitmonstrum aus den 50er Jahren herumstehen hat, bei dem die rasselnde Wählscheibe lauter als ein Hügi Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist und die (nicht regulierbare) Lautstärke der Klingel einem frühmorgens regelrecht aus dem Bett katapultiert.  :


----------



## _Alex_ (19. Januar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Es wäre überhaupt nichts an diesem CTD-System zu bemängeln, wenn hierdurch die einst vielfältigen Einstelloptionen nicht tangiert, oder besser auf den Punkt gebracht, torpediert würden. Dies ist aber ärgerlicherweise der Fall! So kann ich bei CTD z.B. die Low-Speed Druckstufe nur noch in drei Stufen variieren und das auch nur bei den teuren Factory-Modellen. An meiner 2011er Talas RLC FIT habe ich hingegen die Wahl zwischen acht Stufen. Die separat einstellbare, 12stufige Lock Out Auslöseschwelle (Lockout Force) ist sogar ganz weggefallen, bzw. bei den Factory-Modellen in eine in die CDT-Modi fest integrierten Sparfunktion aufgegangen.
> Auch das Argument, wo weniger Einstellknöpfe und Schalter sind, kann weniger kaputt gehen, zieht nicht. Bei Fox gibt es aufgrund der herausragenden Verarbeitungsqualität (woher ja auch nicht zuletzt die hohen Preise herrühren) diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme. Zumindest sind mir diese noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.
> Somit geht dieses blöde CTD auf Kosten der Biker, die sich für teures Geld Fox Federelemente leisten (so gibt es z.B. eine Talas schon lange nicht mehr unter € 1000.- UVP) und möglichst vielfältige Einstelloptionen wünschen, *die auch noch nach fünf Jahren tadellos funktionieren.*  Diesen gravierenden Mangel macht auch die Blenderei (um nicht zu sagen: Verarscherei) mit dem Kashima-Gedöns nicht wett.
> Wenn Fox-Parts günstiger wären, dann könnte ich mich mit den Wegfall von Einstelloptionen, bzw. Funktionen vielleicht noch arrangieren. Aber für exklusive Preise erwarte ich auch exklusive Technik, die in ihrer Anwendung ein Maximum an Vielseitigkeit bietet. Dafür stand der Name Fox zumindest bisher.
> ...


----------



## malben (19. Januar 2014)

Danke für dein Statement... deine Bastelei mit der Leitungsverlegung sieht gut aus.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Danke für dein Statement... deine Bastelei mit der Leitungsverlegung sieht gut aus.


Danke! Die Lorbeeren gehen aber auch an Benny, der die Werkstatt bei meinem Cubehändler mit schmeißt. Er hatte dann meine Idee mit der Hülse elegant in die Tat umgesetzt. Einige Tage zuvor hatte ich bereits schon alles fertig montiert als ich *danach* feststellte, daß die Reverb einen schwerwiegenden Defekt aufwies.  Ich mußte nach nervtötender Fummelarbeit alles wieder auseinanderklamüsern und die Stütze zu Sportimport einschicken. Ich war so was von stinksauer!  Ein zweites Mal hatte ich dann keine Zeit und Lust mehr auf den Fummelkram und habe Bike und Reverb über's WE in die Werkstatt zu meinem Stammdealer geschleppt. Es waren schreckliche Tage, an dem ich auf mein geliebtes Schaukelpferd gänzlich verzichten mußte.  Es begann am ersten Tag mit einem Jucken am Rücken, das sich dann über den ganzen Körper ausdehnte: Bikeentzug! Da half selbt die (gar nicht mal so üble) Winterschlampe auch nicht sonderlich weiter. 

Zunächst kam mir der Gedanke, zwei Löcher vorne beim Steuerrohr zu bohren, wo die Schaltzüge ins Unterrohr eingeleitet werden. Dann hätte man nicht nur die Reverb-Leitung elegant verstauen können, sondern gleich auch die Bremsleitung mit.
Das war mir nach einiger Zeit Grübeln aber dann doch zu heikel gewesen. Cube und viele andere Rahmenhersteller haben sich sicherlich etwas dabei gedacht, für die Bremsleitung nicht noch ein drittes Loch ins Unterrohr zu bohren. Vielleicht gäbe es dann vermutlich Probleme mit Steifigkeit und/oder Statik.
Irgendwo habe ich neulich aber auch einen Rahmen mit innenverlegter Bremsleitung gesehen.
Ich denke mal, demnächst werden die Bohrungen für Bremsleitung und Sattelstütze Standard sein.


----------



## malben (19. Januar 2014)

Mit jeder Bohrung schwächt man den Rahmen.  Wäre mir auch zu heikel.  Wie hast du die Leitung vom Sattelrohr bis zum Lenker fixiert? 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (19. Januar 2014)

Hast du dir eigentlich schon nen Ersatzrahmen bestellt? 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Mit jeder Bohrung schwächt man den Rahmen.  Wäre mir auch zu heikel.  Wie hast du die Leitung vom Sattelrohr bis zum Lenker fixiert?



Ab dem Austritt am Unterrohr habe ich die Reverb-Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung gelegt, die bei dem Cube AMS ja am Unterrohr entlang geführt werden.



malben schrieb:


> Hast du dir eigentlich schon nen Ersatzrahmen bestellt?



Ich habe mir in der Bucht für kleines Geld einen schwarz-weißen AMS 130 Rahmen geangelt. Blöd nur, daß er hinten keine X12 Ausfallenden hat. Habe mir daher noch für den Fall der Fälle ein DT Swiss Umrüstkit von X12 auf QR 5mm bestellt.
Und wenn ich den Rahmen doch nicht mehr brauche, weil mein alter bis zur nächsten Neuanschaffung halten sollte, kann ich ihn immer noch verkaufen. Ich denke, den bekomme ich in zwei, drei Jahren noch ohne Probleme quitt.


----------



## malben (19. Januar 2014)

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


>



Du machst Dich ob meiner redudanten Bedürfnisse doch wohl nicht über mich lustig?


----------



## malben (19. Januar 2014)

welches BJ ist der Rahmen 2012?? Als "Notnagel" ist er doch völlig okay.

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> welches BJ ist der Rahmen 2012?? Als "Notnagel" ist er doch völlig okay.



Auf den Innenlagergehäuse ist 09/2011 eingraviert.
Bei meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race steht dort 09/2010.
Nur, daß er keine Steckachse aufnimmt wurmt mich dann doch irgendwie.  Einmal daran gewöhnt, möchte man auf dieses außerordentlich praktische Detail dann doch nicht mehr verzichten.
So wie ich mich kenne werde ich erst Ruhe haben, wenn ich einen Ersatzrahmen mit X12 gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junkie87 (20. Januar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal bei meinem Dämpfer nachgeschaut. Da scheint es tatsächlich andere "Härte"Stufen zu geben. Bei mir ist der RP23 mit "Compression Tune M" verbaut. Quasi wie bei deinem Kollegen...
> Dann liegt es natürlich nahe hier mal bei FOX nachzufragen oder den Dämpfer bei www.toxoholics.de andere Chims (schreibt man das so??) einbauen zu lassen.
> 
> Anbei mal ein Bild vom Dämpfer:
> Anhang anzeigen 268265



Nabend!

Erstmal danke für's Nachschauen malben! Ich werde der Sache auf jeden Fall mal nachgehen, da ich mir trotz der abweichenden Angaben zu deinem oder dem Dämpfer meines Kumpels nicht sicher bin ob es normal ist, dass der Unterschied zwischen den drei Stufen so gering ist.

Mich würde aber interessieren wie es bei den anderen AMS 150 Race Fahrern hier im Forum aussieht? Ich vermute ja mal, dass die Grundeinstellungen bzw. "Härtestufen" wie beispielsweise "Compression Tune M" etc. des verbauten Dämpfers bei allen AMS Race 150 Modellen gleich sind und bloß zum Pro, o. ä. abweichen. Wie habt ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt und gibt es bei euch wirklich spürbare Unterschiede zwischen Climb/Trail/Descend?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Bucky2k (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habe beim 2012er ja noch die Einstellungen 0, 1, 2, 3 (firm). Keineswegs ist der Dämpfer auf 3(firm) aber hart, lediglich das Wippen im Sattel geht gegen null. Sobald ich aus dem Sattel in den Wiegetritt gehe und es darauf Anlege, sacken Gabel und Dämpfer einfach durch. Man muss schon einen sehr gleichmäßigen Tritt an den Tag legen und wird bei einem AMS150 in der Regel selten den Sattel verlassen (ausnahme sind kurze schnelle Antritte mit Klickies, das geht natürlich auch mit nem Fully). Sobald man "stampfend" - wie bei einem Hardtail durchaus möglich - eine Steigung erklimmt, landet die Energie in den Dämpfern.

Kaum Unterschied spüre ich bei meiner Talas bei der Low Speed Compression. Leidglich zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu meine ich einen minimalen Unterschied beim Ansprechen zu spüren - allerdings keineswegs so stark wie beim Dämpfer.

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## Junkie87 (26. Januar 2014)

Hier mal die Antwort meines Händlers:

_*
"...beide Dämpfer sehen äusserlich ähnlich aus unterscheiden sich aber vom Gesamtvolumen.


Zum Vergleich:

CUBE AMS150 Race: Fox Float CTD mit Boostvalve

CUBE AMS120 Pro: Fox Float CTD ohne Boostvalve


Der Boostvalve Body mach den Dämpfer Progressiver. Er ist für den härteren Einsatz gedacht.

Der Unterschied ist nicht auf den ersten cm spürbar, sondern setzt erst später ein.
Ohne Boostvalve ist diese Progression schon früher, somit deutlicher im Stand spürbar.


Grundsätzlich könnte man das interne Setup (härteste Velocity Stufe) durch Fox verändern lassen.
Kostenpunkt: 52,00€ zzgl. Versand


Dies empfehlen wir aber nur bei sehr leichten Fahrer/-innen. Dies könnte man seperat umbauen lassen

oder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt z.B. im Zuge eines Gabelservice. *_

_*Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen..."*_


----------



## malben (26. Januar 2014)

Die Info ist ja mal nicht schlecht

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Junkie87 (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, finde ich auch. Hatte ich so bisher im Internet auch noch nichts zu gefunden.
Gestern dann eine richtig schöne Runde bei tollem Wetter gefahren und ich muss sagen, die Aussage scheint so zutreffend.
Spüre ich im Stand keinen Unterschied zwischen den 3 Stufen, macht sich im Gelände durchaus ein Unterschied bemerkbar!
Bin jetzt endlich beruhigt 

Hab mich auch gut ans Bike gewöhnt jetzt. War wohl nur etwas ungewohnt am Anfang, der Umstieg vom Hardtail auf Fully.
Bei den ersten Ausfahrten kam ich mir laufend so extrem langsam vor im Gegensatz zum Hardtail, aber der Tacho sagt was anderes.
Laut diesem bin ich nämlich die letzten Touren durchschnittlich ca. 1 km/h schneller unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht kommt's mir ja bloß so vor wegen dem breiteren Lenker, usw. also etwas als fährt man mit nem 5er BMW 160km/h oder mit nem Ford Fiesta 160km/h?


----------



## malben (26. Januar 2014)

So könnte man das auch ausdrücken. 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Januar 2014)

Dann aber lieber den alten RP 23 BV mit großer oder extragroßer Luftkammer. Damit habe ich doch viel mehr Optionen!
Wenn ich mit meinem AMS primär über ruppige Trails brettere, kann ich ihn auf Progressiv tunen lassen und mit hohem Luftruck fahren. Erleide ich dabei einen Bandscheibenschaden, kann ich den selben Dämpfer auf ein maximales Komfortverhalten tunen lassen, wie ich es bei meinem RP 23 BV XV gemacht habe. Damit schwebt man dank der ausgezeichneten Cube AMS-Kinematik und dem großem Luftkammevolumen im RP 23 XV regelrecht über's Kopfsteinpflaster. 
Ich kann Euch bei Nachrüstungen den alten RP 23 BV XV oder XXV nur wärmsten empfehlen, zumahl er mittlerweile relativ preisgünstig zu haben sein dürfte. Ich meine, es ist der beste und vielseitigste AMS-Dämpfer, der je gebaut wurde.


----------



## Achtzig (27. Januar 2014)

Oder ihr kauft einfach gleich das komplette Paket in Form meines 2012er Races. Natürlich erst nachdem die Risse beseitigt sind... Da ist dann alles drin. Der RP32BV und ne Fox mit neuem Talas, neuem Service und alles Einstellmöglichkeiten... Irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## Junkie87 (2. Februar 2014)

Morgen zusammen.

Was mich noch interessieren würde.
Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr für euer AMS 150 bei welcher Körpergröße / SL gewählt?

Ich liege zwischen 18/20 Zoll (183cm/84cm) und mir wurde von mehreren Händlern zum 20" geraten.

Durch die 150mm Federweg wandert der ganze Rahmen ja doch schon was in die Höhe, sodass ich hier nicht mehr soviel Platz zum Oberrohr habe. Dennoch habe ich mich auf dem 20" wesentlich wohler gefühlt und dieses schlussendlich auch gekauft.
Ich frage mich bloß ob es eventuell sinnvoller gewesen wäre ein 18 Zoll zu kaufen und einen etwas längeren Vorbau zu montieren?

Deshalb meine Frage, bloß um mal nen Eindruck zu gewinnen, wie ihr euch so entschieden habt!

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## hoseit (2. Februar 2014)

also ich habe fast die gleichen Maße (1.85 / 84) und habe mich bei meinem AMS 150 Race für die 18''-Variante entschieden. Der Händler riet damals, im Zweifel eher die kleinere Größe zu wählen. Das Bike ist etwas leichter, steifer und passt auch besser in den Kofferraum. 
Bin seither immer gut damit gefahren und würde wieder die kleinere Größe nehmen. 

Gruß,

Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Ich bin ebenfalls 1,84m und habe mich für einen 22'' Rahmen entschieden, da ich die Kiste überwiegend als Tourer (miß)brauche. Ich mußte nur einen kürzeren Vorbau dranschrauben, aber ansonsten geht die Größe in Ordnung.

Auch schönen Sonntag! Hier im Westen ist strahlender Sonnenschein Himmel bei 8°C.


----------



## Achtzig (2. Februar 2014)

Meins is l und ich bin 190. Die Knie am Lenker gestoßen hab ich mir nie


----------



## bronks (2. Februar 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Meins is l und ich bin 190. Die Knie am Lenker gestoßen hab ich mir nie


Ich bin auch 190 und hab mir am 22"er öfter die Knie am Lenker und v.a. am Lockouthebel übelst angehaun. Warum das bei Dir nicht passiert kann ich mir schon denken ...


----------



## Achtzig (2. Februar 2014)

Aha? Erzähl!


----------



## malben (2. Februar 2014)

Mir wurde bei einer Größe von 1,78 cm die 20" Variante an Herz gelegt. Auch mit der Begründung mit der Oberrohrlänge. Für's besser Handling hab ich aber anstelle des 90mm Vorbaus ein 60mm montiert. 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Junkie87 (2. Februar 2014)

Hmm, ist also schon recht unterschiedlich. Klar, hängt natürlich auch von den eigenen Vorlieben und den Proportionen ab. @CelticTiger ; aber wandert der 22 Zoll rahmen denn nicht noch höher, als der 20er? Hast du hier noch Luft? Gleiche Frage @malben beim 20 Zoll bei 178cm Körpergröße. Also ich fühl mich schon sehr wohl auf meinem, lediglich die Nähe zum Oberrohr hat mir jetzt doch nochmal zu denken gegeben... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## malben (2. Februar 2014)

@ Junkie: mir wurde schon von zwei unabhängigen Händlern schon bestätigt dass das Bike in 20" für mich zu groß sei. Ergo hätte mich der Händler wo ich mein Bike gekauft hab falsch beraten.  Ich stand Messtechnisch auch zw. 18" und 20". Ich fuhr auch beide Probe, aber halt nicht im Wald.
Mittlerweile hab ich das Bike an meine Fahrweise angepasst und ich komme gut damit zurecht. 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Februar 2014)

Junkie87 schrieb:


> Hmm, ist also schon recht unterschiedlich. Klar, hängt natürlich auch von den eigenen Vorlieben und den Proportionen ab. @CelticTiger ; aber wandert der 22 Zoll rahmen denn nicht noch höher, als der 20er? Hast du hier noch Luft?


Was verstehst Du denn unter "Wandern"?


----------



## Junkie87 (3. Februar 2014)

Bloß ob der Rahmen noch höher ist, als beim 20 Zoll? Also ob du noch Luft zum Oberrohr hast.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (3. Februar 2014)

Junkie87 schrieb:


> Bloß ob der Rahmen noch höher ist, als beim 20 Zoll? Also ob du noch Luft zum Oberrohr hast.


Ja, klar! Ist kein Problem, zumal man mit Reverb und diversen Vorbauten im Grenzfalle gut kompensieren kann.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (12. Februar 2014)

Nennt schon jemand ein 2014er AMS 150 HPA Face 27,5 sein eigen?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ja, klar! Ist kein Problem, zumal man mit Reverb und diversen Vorbauten im Grenzfalle gut kompensieren kann.



Ich denke er meinte eher die überstandshöhe ;-)
Die kann man nicht beeiflussen, ok kleinere Räder und keine Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer sollte noch gehen....

Ich hätte beim AMS 150 wohl 16" genommen, mit 172cm und SL 83cm.


----------



## Achtzig (13. Februar 2014)

Hat jetzt schon jemand, dessen neuer Hinterbau für für KW5 angekündigt war, auch einen bekommen? Ich zumindest hab noch nichts gehört. Muss da wohl mal beim Händler nachhaken...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (13. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte eher die überstandshöhe ;-)
> Die kann man nicht beeiflussen, ok kleinere Räder und keine Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer sollte noch gehen....
> 
> Ich hätte beim AMS 150 wohl 16" genommen, mit 172cm und SL 83cm.



Denkst du wirklich, dass ein 18er zu groß ist bei diesen Werten? Einsatz wär eher bisserl touriger


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Februar 2014)

Ich schrieb nie das 18" zu groß wäre bei mir ;-)

Ich könnte genauso gut 18" fahren, allerdings hab ich bei einigen AM bikes dann sehr wenig Platz zwischen oberrohr und kronjuwelen.
Das ist was was ich nicht sonderlich mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (13. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr bei ner SL von 84 cm ein 150AMS  in 20" und hab ausreichend Platz...

Edit: Wenn ich stehend Fahre, verläuft das Oberrohr bei mir kurz über den Knien.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dich auf nem 16" Bike, das ist das Sattelrohr 80 (!!)mm kürzer (zu 20", 50 mm zu 18"), da musst du allein deinen Sattel fast bis zum Anschlag rausschieben....

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## TrailsurferODW (13. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich schrieb nie das 18" zu groß wäre bei mir ;-)
> 
> Ich könnte genauso gut 18" fahren, allerdings hab ich bei einigen AM bikes dann sehr wenig Platz zwischen oberrohr und kronjuwelen.
> Das ist was was ich nicht sonderlich mag.



OK, verstehe - ich hab nur deshalb nachgefragt, da ich noch unschlüssig bin, ob ein 18er passt oder ich neun 16er brauch. Testen konnt ich es noch nirgendwo, da es noch kein Händler da hat.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Februar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei ner SL von 84 cm ein 150AMS  in 20" und hab ausreichend Platz...
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich stehend Fahre, verläuft das Oberrohr bei mir kurz über den Knien.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dich auf nem 16" Bike, das ist das Sattelrohr 80 (!!)mm kürzer (zu 20", 50 mm zu 18"), da musst du allein deinen Sattel fast bis zum Anschlag rausschieben....
> ...



Wie groß bist du denn?

20" da kann ich ja nichmal ne 125er Träger fahren. Bei 18" ginge ne 125er und ne 150er wird arg knapp.

Dazu kann ich bei 20" nicht überm oberrohr stehen ohne mir was einzuklemmen


----------



## malben (13. Februar 2014)

Bin 1,78 mit 84cm SL. als Stütze ist ne KS mit 387mm Gesamtlänge und 125mm Travel montiert.  Die Stütze ist bis ca. 10mm vor der Verschraubung (sitz des Lagers) versenkt. 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Februar 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Bin 1,78 mit 84cm SL. als Stütze ist ne KS mit 387mm Gesamtlänge und 125mm Travel montiert.  Die Stütze ist bis ca. 10mm vor der Verschraubung (sitz des Lagers) versenkt.
> 
> gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk



Da würde das bei mir wohl nicht gut gehen ;-)

Ich würde bei deinem bike den vorbau nach hinten drehen, so kurz Gebiet den ja nicht das ich da normal drauf sitzen würde.


----------



## malben (13. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut.  Hab sogar eine Überhöhung von ca. 50mm ( Sattel / Lenker) bei Ausgefahrener Stütze.  
Den Vorbau hab ich getauscht von 90mm auf 60mm.

Ich brauch die 20" Größe wegen der Oberrohr Länge (Reach). 









gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Februar 2014)

Is halt auch immer geschmackssache, 16" geht bei dir haben nicht, da bin ja an der Grenze.
Ich kann 16" und 18" fahren, mag aber den kleineren Rahmen gerade wegen der überstandshöhe.
18" geht bergauf besser, steigt halt unter anderem nicht so schnell.

Du bist zwischen 18" und 20" und nimmst den größeren Rahmen.
So ist das. Dazu muss man auch immer das Verhältnis von SL zur Körpergröße sehen, da bin ich ziemlich "normal" ;-)


----------



## malben (13. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist zwischen 18" und 20" und nimmst den größeren Rahmen.
> So ist das. Dazu muss man auch immer das Verhältnis von SL zur Körpergröße sehen, da bin ich ziemlich "normal" ;-)



Genau so sieht's aus

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## AXION (14. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,
mach grad etwas Winterpflege an meinem Bike.
Jetzt hatte ich Dämpfer und Gabel beim Service und beim Zusammenbauen zwei Probleme festgestellt und brauche eure Hilfe.

1. Lagerkonus für die Gabel
Ist es normal, dass dieser eine Nut hat und kein durchgehender Ring ist?
Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob dieser gebrochen ist (wobei die Nut geschnitten aussieht) oder so gehört.
Falls es so gehört, macht man das wegen der leichten Montage?

2. Bolzen für den RP23 am Hinterbau. 
Ich wollte heute den Dämpfer wieder einbauen und hab leider den Bolzen der den Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer verbindet nicht in den Dämpfer bekommen.
Muss das gepresst werden, also mit dem Hammer rein oder passt da was von den Maßen nicht?

Thx


----------



## sanwald81 (14. Februar 2014)

1. Der Gabelkonus ist in deinem Fall geschlitzt. Das macht man, wie du schon vermutest, wegen der leichteren Montage und vor allem Demontage.

2. Der Bolzen geht schon recht stramm rein mit den Originallagern. Müßte beim Ausbau aber auch schon so gewesen sein. Habe die meistens auch nicht von Hand rein bekommen. Seit ich die Lager von Huber Bushings verbaut habe, bekomme ich den Bolzen aber meistens ohne Werkzeug rein. Die Lager sind echt empfehlenswert. Das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich meiner Meinung nach spürbar durch die Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubaner09 (18. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, für alle die auch auf ihr neues AMS 150 Race warten, Serienproduktion hat sich laut meinem pers. Fachhändler auf KW12 verschoben. Hab ich eben erfahren, hatte schon ein bisschen gehofft, dass es bereits angekommen ist 

Also noch ein bisschen gedulden...


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> 2. Der Bolzen geht schon recht stramm rein mit den Originallagern. Müßte beim Ausbau aber auch schon so gewesen sein. Habe die meistens auch nicht von Hand rein bekommen. Seit ich die Lager von Huber Bushings verbaut habe, bekomme ich den Bolzen aber meistens ohne Werkzeug rein. Die Lager sind echt empfehlenswert. Das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich meiner Meinung nach spürbar durch die Teile.



Ich hatte mit den Bolzen bisher noch keine Probleme, weder bei den Fox Originalbuchsen, noch bei den Hubers, die ich an dieser Stelle auch empfehlen kann! Sie ließen und lassen sich ohne jeden Widerstand in der Führung bewegen.


Cubaner09 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, für alle die auch auf ihr neues AMS 150 Race warten, Serienproduktion hat sich laut meinem pers. Fachhändler auf KW12 verschoben. Hab ich eben erfahren, hatte schon ein bisschen gehofft, dass es bereits angekommen ist
> 
> Also noch ein bisschen gedulden...



Tröste Dich, mein Junior hat auf sein Two 15 fast ein ganzes Jahr gewartet. Das wurde uns dann zu bunt und er hat sich für ein Specialized Demo entschieden. Und immer diese frechen Vertröstungen und Hinhaltungen von Cube. Diese Impertinenz gegenüber einen Kunden, der eine Stange Geld bereits ist hinzulegen, ist einfach unentschuldbar. Zumal man uns mit einem Preisnachlaß partout nicht entgegen kommen wollte, weder bei Cube direkt, noch bei Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf, wo wir die Kiste bestellten. Ich könnte mich über dieses dreiste Gebaren jetzt noch fürchterlich aufregen.  Konsequent wäre es, hätte man uns bei den zahllosen Mail- und Faxwechseln mit "Herr Arschloch" angesprochen. Dies hätte dem Serviceverständnis von Cube und Luck Bike voll entsprochen.
Übrigens, nach solchen Kunden, die bereit sind monatelang auf ein Produkt zu warten, würden sich viele Firmen sehnen. In Asien ist es üblich, bei einer längeren Wartezeit auf ein Produkt, entweder ein ähnliches für die Übergangszeit dem Kunden zur Verfügung zu stellen, oder den Preis um bis zu 25% zu reduzieren.
Davon kann man hier nur Träumen.
Ich verstehe das nicht, warum Fahrrad- und Autohersteller hier zu Lande so mit den Kunden umgestraft umsprigen können.
Wir lassen uns wirklich viel zu viel bieten, in dem wir monatelang auf ein Fahrrad(!) zu warten bereit sind.
Ich mußte damals auch auf mein 2011er AMS 130 Race lange warten. Aber Fahrrad.de, wo ich das Bike bestellt habe, bot mir ein ordentliches Bonuspaket an, falls ich noch "etwas Geduld" zeigen würde. Hier hat sich das Warten wenigstens gelohnt, sprangen doch eine XT Ersatzcassette, eine XT-Kette, zwei FCS-Ventile für die Formula R1, ein Paar Ice Spiker (leider keine Pro ) und noch diverse andere Kleinigkeiten bei heraus.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Februar 2014)

auch Ersatzteile kommen erst kw 12. 1,5 Jahre hab ich die Möhre, davon steht sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr...


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> auch Ersatzteile kommen erst kw 12. 1,5 Jahre hab ich die Möhre, davon steht sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr...



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Du hast bereits ein AMS 150 aber wartest wochenlang auf Ersatzteile?


----------



## bronks (18. Februar 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Du hast bereits ein AMS 150 aber wartest wochenlang auf Ersatzteile?


Die Kettenstreben!?!


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Kettenstreben!?!



Und die sind Cube nach nun mehr drei Jahren baugleiche (Rahmen-)Modellhistorie ausgegangen?
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wo die alle hin sind. Möglicherweise alle im Rahmen von Garantiefällen ausgetauscht. Wenn man die vielen Berichte hier über Risse in den Hinterbauten verfolgt, drängt sich einem diese Schlußfolgerung auf.


----------



## Achtzig (18. Februar 2014)

Jupp. Die kettenstreben. Sind wohl noch die gleichen wenn die Liefertermine so übereinstimmen? Nervtötend wird's so langsam jedenfalls!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (18. Februar 2014)

Cubaner09 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, für alle die auch auf ihr neues AMS 150 Race warten, Serienproduktion hat sich laut meinem pers. Fachhändler auf KW12 verschoben. Hab ich eben erfahren, hatte schon ein bisschen gehofft, dass es bereits angekommen ist
> 
> Also noch ein bisschen gedulden...


Oh nein!!!!!


----------



## CelticTiger (18. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Oh nein!!!!!



Mach Dir keinen falschen Hoffnungen! Wenn die von Kalenderwoche 12 schwadronieren, wird es erfahrungsgemäß mit Sicherheit KW 21werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (19. Februar 2014)

Wie ist denn das, wie lange muss ich mich eigentlich hinhalten lassen bis die mir endlich ne Ersatzschwinge liefern? kann ich da nicht auch irgendwann auf Wandlung oder Minderung hinaus? So ein schnelles 29" 100er tät ich ja schon auch nehmen als Ersatz...


----------



## CelticTiger (19. Februar 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das, wie lange muss ich mich eigentlich hinhalten lassen bis die mir endlich ne Ersatzschwinge liefern? kann ich da nicht auch irgendwann auf Wandlung oder Minderung hinaus? So ein schnelles 29" 100er tät ich ja schon auch nehmen als Ersatz...



Ich glaube, so schnell kommst Du nicht an ein neues Bike.  Aber ernsthaft: Vereinbare  einen Termin in der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale und frage mal dort beim Anwalt für Verbraucherrechte nach. Kostet etwa € 10.- Vielleicht geht da wirklich etwas.


----------



## Achtzig (6. März 2014)

So, was lange währt... Ich hab jetzt nen neuen Rahmen. Aus Plastik. Und der gefällt mir schon wirklich gut. Da ist jetzt die Frage: Mit den "alten" Originalteilen aufbauen und verkaufen, oder behalten, oder fein machen und behalten... Brauch ich das? Will ich das überhaupt noch? Oder Verkauf ich lieber das 100er AMS? Fragen über Fragen. Es ist nicht leicht wieder ein Rad (mehr) zu haben... 

Aber im Ernst: Was wird so ein AMS 150 HPC mit der Race Ausstattung von 2012 wohl noch Wert sein. Rahmen nagelneu, Gabel frisch vom Service, und eigentlich eh nur rumgelegen. Da war ne andere drin als es noch fuhr... Räder, Bremsen, Schaltung genauso.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (19. März 2014)

Juhu, das 2014er AMS 150 HPA Race ist endlich da!

Wird von meinem Händler gerade fertig gemacht und am Wochenende kann ich es dann endlich abholen (-> Bilder folgen). Der erste Eindruck meiner Testfahrt hat meine Hoffnungen bestätigt, was das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel, Verarbeitung und Fahrgefühl angeht.

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,72 und einer SL von 81cm ist das jedoch die absolute Untergrenze für den 18"er Rahmen was die Überstandshöhe angeht. Da ich das Bike aber vielfach auf Touren bewegen werde, fand ich den 18"er Rahmen passender. Bin die Tage davor ein 16"er Stereo gefahren mit das wäre mir für Touren zu klein. Wollte ich eher ein Bike zum Ballern, dann wär 16" die bessere Wahl.

Sobald ich die erste Tour hinter mich gebraucht habe, gibts einen Fahrbericht.


----------



## bronks (19. März 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> ... Da ich das Bike aber vielfach auf Touren bewegen werde ...


Welche Touren konkret? Freeridetouren, Endurotouren oder XC-Touren?


----------



## TrailsurferODW (19. März 2014)

Das kommt auf die Definition an. Ich würde die Touren als XC-Niveau mit Enduroabfahrten titulieren. Im Bikepark auf flowigen Strecken sowie in die Alpen will ich das Teil auch mal bewegen. Mal sehen ob die Bike-Bravos mit ihren Aussagen recht hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (21. März 2014)

Cube AMS150 HPA Face 27,5


----------



## malben (21. März 2014)

Schick...

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein AMS 150 Race von 2011 mit Fox RP23 BV Dämpfer. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob der neue RS Monarch Plus RC3 mit HV Luftkammer evtl. noch besser funktionieren würde oder ob das rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. Mit dem Fox bin ich eigentlich zufrieden aber ich habe auch keinen Vergleich zu nem anderen Dämpfer. Ein Pluspunkt den ich sehe ist, dass ich den Service inkl. IFP Kammer beim RS selber machen könnte. Beim Fox bleibt ja immer das Problem mit dem Befüllen der Stickstoffkammer. Deshalb die Frage, ob hier evtl. schon jemand den direkten Vergleich der beiden Dämpfer hat, weil nur wegen dem Vorteil der besseren servicebarkeit sind mir die gut 300 Steine zu viel.

Viele Grüße 
sanwald81


----------



## Fred_Burns (27. März 2014)

Ich wurde auch von KW 5 auf KW 17 vertröstet mit der Kettenstrebe Bemerkt und gemeldet habe ich den Riss letztes Jahr im Oktober oder November. Tolle Ersatzteilversorgung bei Cube


----------



## bronks (27. März 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> So, was lange währt... Ich hab jetzt nen neuen Rahmen ...


Und? Behalten oder verramscht?


----------



## Achtzig (27. März 2014)

Hab's noch. Ist jetzt mal zamgesteckt. Schon hübsch anzugucken. 12,79 kg übrigens laut Aldi-Kofferwaage. Gefahren bin ich's noch nicht, der Dämpfer schlürft grad ein wenig. Muss erst mal gucken, was da los ist. Und dann werd ich's wohl mal in Bikemarkt stellen, schauen, was es bringen würde. Brauchen tu ich's nicht mehr wirklich, zum tourig Touren tut' s eigentlich des 100er, für gröberes gibt's seit neuerem ein 901. 

Und dass das jetzt KW 17 wird find ich witzig, bei mir hieß es zuerst auch 5, dann 12... Ich drück die Daumen, dass wenigstens 17 klappt!


----------



## sircube (27. März 2014)

@TrailsurferODW.........meine Freundin hat sich gestern auch das als 150 race gekauft. Jetzt meine frage an dich..... auf dem Bild sehe ich das die kettenführung fehlt.hast du die weggemacht oder war sie wie bei dem bike meiner Freundin auch nicht dabei. Mir ist s dann heute Morgen aufgefallen und ich hab gleich bei dem Händler angerufen der mir versicherter dass si das Bike so bekommen hätten. Er hat dann sofort bei cube angerufen und wir bekommen die Führung zugeschickt. Handelt sichh immerhin um round about 100euronen. Vielleicht konnte ich Di helfen.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (28. März 2014)

Meine hat auch gefehlt - hab dann einfach nen Preisnachlass rausgehandelt, da ich die Führung eh nicht brauch.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. April 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Hab's noch. Ist jetzt mal zamgesteckt. Schon hübsch anzugucken. 12,79 kg übrigens laut Aldi-Kofferwaage. Gefahren bin ich's noch nicht, der Dämpfer schlürft grad ein wenig. Muss erst mal gucken, was da los ist



Der RP 23 BV von Fox schlürft immer auf den ersten Millimeter Hub. Das ist völig normal und stellt keine Beeinträchtigung dar. Erst wenn er über den gesamten Hub schlürft, solltest Du ihn als Garantiefall nach Toxo' einsenden.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. April 2014)

@Achtzig 

Der Fox RP 23 sowie dessen Nachfolgemodelle schlürfen auf den ersten Millimeter Hub immer. Dies stellt kein Problem dar.
Erst wenn er über den gesamten Hub schlüft, solltest Du Dich mit Toxo' in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte schon eher den Eindruck, das schlürft über'n ganzen Weg. Hab jetzt aber günstig mal einen auf Ersatz geschossen und kann dann meinen mal angehen. Luftkammer abschrauben und dann testen soll da ja irgendwie gehen... Wird sich schon noch zeigen woran's liegt...


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

Wenn der über den ganzen Hub schlürft, dann hat der Lufteinschluss im Dämpfungsöl. Dann hilft nur noch ein Service.
Ohne die Luftkammer kannst dann nur ausschließen, dass das Geräusch von der Bypassfunktion (Negativ zu Positivkammer) der Luftkammer ist. Falls das Geräusch noch da ist, dann ab zum Service. Kannst ja über deinen Händler versuchen, ob es auf Garantie gemacht wird.


----------



## CelticTiger (2. April 2014)

Schreib einfach eine E-Mail an Toxoholics, die ja nun Fox heißen und beschreibe das Problem hinreichend. In der Regel wird man Dich bitten, den Dämpfer einzusenden. Das kostet Dich lediglich die Portokosten für den Hinversand. (Vorher ein Photo vom Dämpfer in der offenen Verpackung machen! Dies kann sehr nützlich sein, wenn das Paket verschwindet und die DHL-Versicherung einspringen muß. Aber als DHL Paket versenden, nicht als Päckchen!)
Die Jungens bei Toxo' arbeiten recht schnell.


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

Kostenlos ist es nur, wenn der per Nachweis (Kaufbeleg) neu oder neuwertig (bis max 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum) ist. Auf den äußerlichen Zustand auch. Eine Kopie vom Kaufbeleg dabeilegen, sonst hast dann schlechte Karten.


----------



## CelticTiger (3. April 2014)

War @Achtzigs  Bike nicht neu? Ich habe es zumindest so verstanden.


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2014)

Doch, war's mal ;-)

Ist mittlerweile aber doch schon über die Gewährleistung raus. Der Rahmen ist neu. Insgesamt war's aber entweder das totale Montagsrad oder Cube hat ein ernsthaftes Qualitätsproblem, auch seitens Zulieferer. Rahmen gerissen, Talas kaputt, Dämpfer undicht... Und dass, obwohl ich sagen würde, es ist gar viel gelaufen. Aber nachdem jetzt ja bald alles mal kaputt war sind die meisten Teile so gut wie neu...


----------



## malben (4. April 2014)

Von dem was ich in diesem Thread gelesen hab (war auch teilweise selbst betroffen) und was ich im Bekannten und Freundeskreis mitbekommen hab, HAT CUBE Definitiv und ganz gravierende Qualitative Probleme.

Ein aktueller Fall, um es nur mal zu erwähnen: CUBE Fritzz Modell 2011, Laufleistung ca. 3500 km Riss an Schweissnaht Unterrohr / Steuerrohr. Keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung --> quasi Totalschaden. Und das Bike hatte nur einmal nen Bikepark befahren und ansonsten nur "Enduro-Touren".

Für viele meiner Bekannten welche sich in den letzten 3-4 Jahren (mich eingeschlossen) ein CUBE wegen ihres guten Rufes / Marken Image gekauft habe (AMS110, 120, 130, 150, Fritzz), hat es wegen Qualitätsmängel, schlechtem Service etc. "aus gecubt".


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2014)

Gut, wahrscheinlich schreiben die zufriedenen Fahrer eher im Hurra-heute-wieder-schöne-Fotos-gemacht-Thread. Und für die Fox-Fehler kann wohl Cube nix. Aber Rahmenrisse bei moderat artgerechter Haltung gehen in so kurzer Zeit halt einfach nicht. Die Markenimage- Blase ist hier für mich jedoch auch geplatzt.


----------



## malben (4. April 2014)

Es ist eben die Haltbarkeit und der recht laue, um nicht zusagen schlechte Service von CUBE was die Abwicklung solcher Fälle angeht. An sich sind es keine Schlechte Bikes und dem ihrem Ruf als "Golf" unter den MTB schon gerecht.  Wenn sich aber " gleiche Schäden" durch die AMS Palette ziehen, sollte man über eine Rückruf Aktion und sei es nur zur Kontrolle,  aufrufen. Die Zahl der Montagsfahrräder ist halt schon beträchtlich. ..

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Die Risse entstehen aber erst bei Benutzung. Auch bei optisch einwandfreien Schweißnähten können die Risse dennoch auftreten. Solche Schäden lassen sich oft erst bei der Benutzung feststellen. Ob es evtl Konstruktionsfehler, Fertigungsfehler oder Materialfehler sind, können wir auch nur mutmaßen.
Bei den neuen Modellen (650b) wurden die Rahmen verstärkt, allein schon wegen den höhreren Belastungen.


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2014)

Naja, wenn der Rahmen richtig ausgelegt und die Naht ordentlich ausgeführt ist sollte da innerhalb der angedachten Nutzungsdauer nix passieren! Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Es passiert aber. Der schlechte Service und die ganzen Probleme sind aber hausgemacht. Es gibt keine Kundennähe mehr. Cube expandiert viel zu schnell, da man sich zu sehr auf den Weltmarkt konzentriert. Außerdem kommt die größere Modellvielfalt und die viel kürzeren Produktentwicklungszeiten dazu. Es ist heutzutage Alles viel zu schnelllebig. Da sind die Firmenstrukturen dem noch nicht gewachsen. Vor einigen Jahren war es noch anders, da hatte man vorrangig nur den deutschen Markt und einige benachbarte Länder.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (5. April 2014)

Wenn man mal über Risse etc nachdenkt, braucht man sich eigentlich nicht wundern. 

Jeder will ein leichtes Rad, das klettert wie eine Gemse und bergab brettert wie ein DH'ler. Die "Fachzeitschriften" unterstützen den Schrei nach Magerwahn natürlich bzw. heizen es auch noch an. Durch die besseren Materialien der Anbauteile erreicht man mittlerweile auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten, was größere Kräfte freisetzt. Somit steigen auch die Belastungen. Ich sehe also weder ein Cube als vielmehr ein generelles Problem. Andere Marken haben ähnliche Probleme. Lediglich der Customer Service scheint wohl nicht so prickelnd zu sein.
Das ist aber heutzutage auch ein generelles Problem.


----------



## malben (5. April 2014)

"Leicht" ist relativ bei knappen 14kg... wenn ich von meiner Situation ausgehe. Da ich hauptsächlich auf Forststrassen und gelegentlich Trail's unterwegs bin, darf bei 1500km KEIN Rahnen reissen. Egal welche Marke.  Ich mochte nicht wissen,  wie mein Bike nach ein oder zwei besuchen im Park aussieht. 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## TrailsurferODW (5. April 2014)

Ich denken für den Park sind die AMS gar nicht frei gegeben...

Grundsätzlich geb ich dir jedoch recht, nach 1500 km darf kein Rahmen reißen, wenn er nicht über Gebühr beansprucht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (5. April 2014)

Wir haben im Wald Abfahrten,  die nehmen's fast mit jedem Park auf.  Also was diese parkfreigabe bringen soll weiß ich nicht. Und für Drops oder Sprünge ist's doch sogar freigegeben. Da is halt einfach die Kerbe und die Last an der Strebe zu groß. Zumindest wenn das vielleicht nicht 100 prozentig geschweisst ist...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (5. April 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf


----------



## malben (5. April 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf



Da haben wir den Salat: Das AMS 150 hat fixe 150 mm Federweg --> Ergo: ENDURO Zulassung.
ABER es wird als All Mountain angeboten und Verkauft. Also ist bei nem Drop mit 0,5 m Schluss ??

Wenn ich mir jetzt die Garantie / Gewährleistungsbeschreibung in den FAQ's ansehe, wird davon ausgegangen, dass ein AMS150 in KEINEM Bikepark mit Drops > 0,5m ausgeführt wird und diese auch in der NATUR nicht gefahren werden.
Wenn man dem Federweg nach den Bereich ENDURO einschlägt, verkürzt sich die Gewährleistung von 6 auf 2 Jahre bzgl. Riss und Bruch.
Somit ist es wieder Auslegungssache wie, wann und wo die Beschädigung zustande kam.
Die Reinrassigen Enduro's (Fritzz, Hanzz, Two15) sowie Dirt sind von der Garantieerweiterung nämlich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. April 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Doch, war's mal ;-)
> 
> Ist mittlerweile aber doch schon über die Gewährleistung raus. Der Rahmen ist neu. Insgesamt war's aber entweder das totale Montagsrad oder Cube hat ein ernsthaftes Qualitätsproblem, auch seitens Zulieferer. Rahmen gerissen, Talas kaputt, Dämpfer undicht... Und dass, obwohl ich sagen würde, es ist gar viel gelaufen. Aber nachdem jetzt ja bald alles mal kaputt war sind die meisten Teile so gut wie neu...




Ich tippe mal auf Montagsrad. Oder ich habe ein Freitagsrad, je nachdem, aus welcher Perspektive man es betrachtet.
Meine Parts laufen nach 14.000km immer noch tadellos. Verschleißteile wie Kette, Cassette, etc. natürlich nicht inbegriffen.
Vor gut einem Jahr hat zwar die hintere Bremsaufnahme einen Haarriß aufgewiesen, dem ich als Akribiker mit Fluoreszenzlösung und und UV-Licht auf die Schliche kam. Allerdings hat Cube innerhalb einer Woche gleich einen neuen Rahmen geschickt. Ich vermute, diese Kulanz und Schnelligkeit wurde deshalb von Cube an den Tag gelegt, weil ich das Bike bei Farrad.de erworben habe.
Ich bin mit meinem geliebten Schaukelpferd immer noch hochzufrieden. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann man von einem Rahmen der im Einkauf, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich daneben liege, keine € 100.- kostet, auch nicht Einsätze im Bikepark erwarten.
Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber zumindest die Specialized-Biker die ich kenne, haben mit ihren Alurahmen keine Probleme. Ich denke, die Schnäppchenmentalität der Deutschen trägt auch eben auch eine gewisse Mitschuld.


----------



## FS99 (6. April 2014)

Guten Abend,

steht bei euren AMS 150 Race MJ '13 auf dem Oberrohr auch "Cross Contry Configuration" und wenn ja also doch kein All Mountian?

Oder ich habe einen Denkfehler.

Gruß Frank


----------



## malben (6. April 2014)

Bei mir steht "All Mountain" drauf. Modell AMS150 Pro, Bj. 2013

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## FS99 (6. April 2014)

Ist das Race so viel schlechter oder anders als das Pro?


----------



## malben (6. April 2014)

das RACE ist von der Ausstattung her Besser / Hochwertiger als das Pro Modell.


----------



## FS99 (6. April 2014)

Ok.

Aber ich dachte eben das ein AMS 150 kein Cross Country ist, sondern ein bis zwei Stufen besser was das Einsatzgebiet angeht.

Was bedeutet es dann für mich wenn es auf dem Rahmen steht?


----------



## Julman (6. April 2014)

Vielleicht haben sie dir nen Rahmen vom AMS 130 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (6. April 2014)

Julman schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie dir nen Rahmen vom AMS 130 verbaut



Dann muss die Geometrie für den AM Einsatz zu 100% passen

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## FS99 (6. April 2014)

An der Seite vom Rahmen steht zumidest "AMS 150".

Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum noch jemand bei dem es auch so ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## _Alex_ (7. April 2014)

FS99 schrieb:


> An der Seite vom Rahmen steht zumidest "AMS 150".
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum noch jemand bei dem es auch so ist oder eben nicht.


Fahre zwar ein AMS 130 Race (2011), aber bei mir steht auch Cross Country Configuration


----------



## FS99 (7. April 2014)

Ok dann ist es vielleicht doch auch bei mir so richtig und man hat sich nicht "verschrieben" auf meinem Rahmen.

Komisch bleibt es trotzdem da es ja eigentlich ein AM ist.


----------



## malben (7. April 2014)

FS99 schrieb:


> Ok dann ist es vielleicht doch auch bei mir so richtig und man hat sich nicht "verschrieben" auf meinem Rahmen.
> Komisch bleibt es trotzdem da es ja eigentlich ein AM ist.



Frag doch mal bei deinem Händler nach. Dieser könnte doch anhand der Rahmennr. Rausfinden ob es AMS130 oder AMS150 ist.
Die Geometrie ist bis auf folgende Daten gleich:

Bsp. AMS130 /150 in 22"

*AMS130*
Stack: 438 mm
Oberrohr: 589 mm
Sitzwinkel: 74°
Lenkwinkel: 70°
Radstand: 1134 mm

*AMS150*
Stack 436 mm
Oberrohr 585 mm
Sitzwinkel 73,5°
Lenkwinkel 68°
Radstand 1151 mm

Der Reach, die Sitz- und Kettenstrebenlänge sowie Steuerrohr länge ist identisch.


----------



## FS99 (7. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, das werd ich auf jeden Fall mal tun.


----------



## Fred_Burns (8. April 2014)

Auf meinem AMS 150 von 2011 steht auch Cross-Country Configuration. Darüber muss ich jedes Mal wieder schmunzeln. Formula The one, damals noch Fat Albert und 150mm Federweg halte ich nicht unbedingt für einen Cross-Country Configuration. Als ich allerdings damit die Downhillstrecke runter geheitzt bin, und ein paar Downhill-Kddies dabei waren sich gegenseitig zu fotografieren, schrie einer nur "Achtung! Cross-Country-Biker!" da wusste ich, Cube hatte doch recht


----------



## Fred_Burns (8. April 2014)

Ach übrigens, meine neue Kettenstrebe ist da. Bin mal gespannt ob die hält.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (9. April 2014)

Mein AMS 150 aus 2012 ist mit "all-mountain configuration" beschriftet ... aber was solls, ist ja wurscht, was draufsteht, wichtig ist, dass AM drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (9. April 2014)

Fred_Burns schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, meine neue Kettenstrebe ist da. Bin mal gespannt ob die hält.



hab meine seit Oktober 2013 wieder im Einsatz. bisher hält sie....


----------



## MrTom74 (9. April 2014)

FS99 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, das werd ich auf jeden Fall mal tun.





FS99 schrieb:


> An der Seite vom Rahmen steht zumidest "AMS 150".
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum noch jemand bei dem es auch so ist oder eben nicht.



Auf meinem AMS 150 Race 2013 steht auch Cross Country Configuration, habe eben mal nachgeschaut.
Warum das so ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## FS99 (9. April 2014)

Danke für's Nachschauen.

Den Grund werden wir vielleicht nie erfahren.


----------



## MrTom74 (9. April 2014)

Hat denn schon jemand eine neue Kettenstrebe verbaut bekommen und nochmal Probleme mit einem Bruch/Riss gehabt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das Problem nach einem Tausch gelöst ist oder ob es jederzeit wieder auftreten kann.
An den neuen Steben wurde ja soweit nichts geändert, oder?


----------



## malben (9. April 2014)

wie im Post #1512 geschrieben, hab ich seit Okt. 2013 ne neue. Und nun schon knappe 1000 km runter OHNE Beschädigung. Mal sehen wie lange sie hält...


----------



## tbird (9. April 2014)

Sers! 

Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher hier meine Frage an euch:
Mir ist heute ein AMS150 (Carbon) von 2013 angeboten bekommen. Komplett XT, Fox Fahrwerk, volles Programm halt.

Was ich mich Frage, warum Cube in 2014 kein AMS1250 mehr mit Carbon Rahmen abietet ... haben sich hier Mängel abgezeichnet oder kann man dieses 2013er Modell bedenkenlos kaufen? 

Danke & Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (9. April 2014)

tbird schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher hier meine Frage an euch:
> Mir ist heute ein AMS150 (Carbon) von 2013 angeboten bekommen. Komplett XT, Fox Fahrwerk, volles Programm halt.



da machste nix verkehrt.



tbird schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage, warum Cube in 2014 kein AMS150 mehr mit Carbon Rahmen anbietet ... haben sich hier Mängel abgezeichnet oder kann man dieses 2013er Modell bedenkenlos kaufen?



Das AMS 150 rollt ab 2014 auf 27,5" Reifen... wahrscheinlich deswegen...


----------



## sanwald81 (10. April 2014)

Habe auch seit Oktober letzen Jahres und ca. 850km ne neue Kettenstrebe. Bisher hat sie keine Anzeichen für irgendwelche Risse. Konstruktiv wurde da, zumindest von aussen nicht erkennbar, nichts geändert.


----------



## CelticTiger (10. April 2014)

Auf meinem 2011er AMS 130 Race steht nichts von "Cross Country Configuratiuon".
Eigentlich sollte so etwas doch eher auf den 130er als auf den 150er stehen, oder?


----------



## sanwald81 (10. April 2014)

Bei meinem AMS 150 Race von 2011 steht auch Cross Country Configuration. An Fat Alberts und 150mm Federweg kann ich aber auch nicht viel Cross Country erkennen. Keine Ahnung was Cube damit sagen will?


----------



## CelticTiger (10. April 2014)

Bei meinem AMS waren Racing Ralphs Evo ab Werk drauf, merkwürdigerweise sogar 2.4er. Vielleicht hat auch Fahrrad.de die Dinger aufgezogen. Sie haben auch noch ein ordentliches Bonus-, bzw. Verschleißpaket für Noppes draufgelegt. Möglicherweise war das die Kompensation dafür, daß ich trotz Internetkauf den Listenpreis für das Schaukelpferd bezahlt habe.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (10. April 2014)

Wie wärs damit, dass 2011 einfach die Marketingmaschinerie noch nicht so auf All-Mountain eingeschossen war...?!?


----------



## CelticTiger (10. April 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, dass 2011 einfach die Marketingmaschinerie noch nicht so auf All-Mountain eingeschossen war...?!?



Bereits auf meinem geliebten Peugeot RA01 von 1979 standen abenteuerliche Dinge in französisch auf dem Rahmen, obwohl es schon eine halber Profidrahtesel gewesen war.
Im "Anschlagen" von kryptischen Wortspielereien war die Fahrradindustrie schon immer gut. Je billiger der Esel, desto abenteuerlicher die Kreationen.


----------



## pistenbrenner (11. April 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Bereits auf meinem geliebten Peugeot RA01 von 1979 standen abenteuerliche Dinge in französisch auf dem Rahmen, obwohl es schon eine halber Profidrahtesel gewesen war.
> Im "Anschlagen" von kryptischen Wortspielereien war die Fahrradindustrie schon immer gut. Je billiger der Esel, desto abenteuerlicher die Kreationen.


 Auch bei meinem 2012er AMS 150 Race stehen die 3 großen C auf dem Oberrohr, Bereifung Hans Dampf.
Verstanden hab ich´s auch nicht, und eine Anfrage bei Cube bringt nichts, weil die eh nicht antworten.
Aber beim biken schau ich eh auf den trail und nicht auf das was die auf´s Oberrohr gepinselt haben.


----------



## CelticTiger (11. April 2014)

Versuch es mal via Fax! Auf meine Fax-Anfragen bei Cube habe ich bisher immer eine zügige Antwort (2 bis 3 Tage) bekommen.


----------



## Fred_Burns (12. April 2014)

MrTom74 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand eine neue Kettenstrebe verbaut bekommen und nochmal Probleme mit einem Bruch/Riss gehabt?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das Problem nach einem Tausch gelöst ist oder ob es jederzeit wieder auftreten kann.
> An den neuen Steben wurde ja soweit nichts geändert, oder?



Also hab gerade mein Bike mit neuer Strebe abgeholt und festgestellt, dass das Design geändert wurde. Die Schweißnaht, an der sonst bei allen der Riss aufgetreten ist (zumindest bei denen, die hier Fotos hochgeladen haben), gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. Hier mal zwei Fotos zum Beweis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (12. April 2014)

Fred_Burns schrieb:


> Also hab gerade mein Bike mit neuer Strebe abgeholt und festgestellt, dass das Design geändert wurde. Die Schweißnaht, an der sonst bei allen der Riss aufgetreten ist (zumindest bei denen, die hier Fotos hochgeladen haben), gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. Hier mal zwei Fotos zum Beweis:



Na das ist ja toll von Cube. Ich habe noch das "alte" Teil bekommen mit der Schweißnaht an der Stelle. Da werde ich meinen Händler mal mit konfrontieren, vielleicht läßt sich da was machen. Wenn die an der Stelle was geändert haben, sind die sich dem Problem offensicihtlich bewusst. 
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## MrTom74 (13. April 2014)

Fred_Burns schrieb:


> Also hab gerade mein Bike mit neuer Strebe abgeholt und festgestellt, dass das Design geändert wurde. Die Schweißnaht, an der sonst bei allen der Riss aufgetreten ist (zumindest bei denen, die hier Fotos hochgeladen haben), gibt es jetzt nicht mehr. Hier mal zwei Fotos zum Beweis:



Vom Design her ist die neue Strebe gleich wie die, die jetzt auch in dem 2014er AMS 150 mit 650b verbaut wird. 
Ich hatte zwar noch keine Probleme mit der Strebe, hätte aber trotzdem gerne eine in dem neuen Design.
Ob es möglich ist sich eine Strebe bei Cube direkt (oder über den Händler) zu bestellen? Was würden Sie wohl dafür verlangen?
Wäre natürlich nur bei einem angemessenen Preis interessant.


----------



## sanwald81 (15. April 2014)

Gestern war ich mal bei meinem Händler und habe nach einer neuen Kettenstrebe gefragt. Ich wollte wissen, ob Cube die Teile verkauft und was das Teil kosten würde. Heute kam die Antwort. Hier mal die komplette Mail:

_Hallo Herr XXX,
leider verkauft Cube keine Kettenstreben. Da Sie aber 5 Jahre Garantie, ab Verkaufsdatum, auf Ihr Produkt haben und nach Ablauf dieser Garantie Ihnen noch ein Crash Replacment Angebot zur Verfügung steht, sollten hier in den nächsten Jahren auf jeden Fall für Ersatz gesorgt sein.  _

D.h. wenn man so ein Teil möchte, muss man seine Kettenstrebe zerstören. Dann muss man das Teil aber natürlich auch bezahlen. Naja, ich fahr jetzt mal mit dem "alten" Design weiter und beobachte die Schweißnaht regelmäßig. Der Mechaniker hat mir glaubhaft versichert, dass er mit den AMS Modellen generell sehr wenig Reklamationen hat. Eine gerissene Kettenstrebe hatte er bis jetzt anscheinend nur an meinem Rad.
Es sind dann eher die Leichtbaurahmen aus dem CC Bereich, wo öfter was kaputt geht. Der Durchsatz an Bikes müßte bei dem Händler (mhw-bike.de) auch ganz ordentlich sein, sodass die Aussage auch einigermaßen aussagekräftig sein sollte.


----------



## MrTom74 (16. April 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal bei meinem Händler und habe nach einer neuen Kettenstrebe gefragt. Ich wollte wissen, ob Cube die Teile verkauft und was das Teil kosten würde. Heute kam die Antwort. Hier mal die komplette Mail:
> 
> _Hallo Herr XXX,
> leider verkauft Cube keine Kettenstreben. Da Sie aber 5 Jahre Garantie, ab Verkaufsdatum, auf Ihr Produkt haben und nach Ablauf dieser Garantie Ihnen noch ein Crash Replacment Angebot zur Verfügung steht, sollten hier in den nächsten Jahren auf jeden Fall für Ersatz gesorgt sein.  _
> ...



Hi sanwald81,
danke für die Info. Finde ich sehr schade das CUBE keine Ersatzstreben an seine Kunden verkauft. Was ist denn, wenn ein Kunde sein Bike privat gekauft hat und er deshalb keine Rechnung davon hat?! Dann bekommt er auch keine Teile, da er ja keinen Garantieanspruch darauf hat. In absehbarer Zeit wird es keine Streben mehr für das 26" AMS geben und einen passenden Ersatzrahmen für die 26" Räder und die FOX-Gabel mit Sicherheit auch nicht. Da hilft dann auch kein Crash Replacement. Meinem Händler  ist das "Strebenproblem" bekannt und er wusste genau wo sich die Schwachstelle befindet. Mit einer anderen Strebe hätte ich zumindest ein besseres Bauchgefühl und müsste nicht nach jeder Tour die Stelle überprüfen!


----------



## sanwald81 (17. April 2014)

Ja, das ganze ist schon ziemlich unbefriedigend. Wenn dann nach 6 Jahren die Strebe reißt, bekommt man halt ein Angebot, ein 27,5" Rahmen zu erwerben. Dann braucht man aber einige neue Komponenten, die Cube natürlich nicht bezahlt. Wenn der Fall mal eintritt, kaufe ich mir lieber nen 26" Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers mit dem ich die 26" Komponenten weiter nutzen kann. Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl mit der geänderten Kettenstrebe hätte. Aufm Alpencross oder generell im Urlaub bringt mir auch eine noch so lange Garantie nix, da brauche ich zuverlässige Teile.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch etwas übertrieben. Ich habe halt keine Ahnung, wieviele Kettenstreben, im Verhältnis zu den Verkaufszahlen, schon gebrochen sind. Klar sind's hier im Forum einige, aber von den AMS wurden vermutlich auch sehr viele Räder verkauft. So wie's aussieht müssen wir damit leben oder auf nen Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers umsteigen.


----------



## sanwald81 (26. April 2014)

Musste gerade feststellen, dass sich an meiner Kettenstrebe wohl erneut ein Riss anbahnt. Ist noch ziemlich klein und ich muss das morgen mal bei Tagelsicht begutachten, aber es sieht schon ziemlich verdächtig aus. Mach dann auch mal ein paar Fotos. Das Teil ist doch einfach ne Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## bronks (27. April 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe halt keine Ahnung, wieviele Kettenstreben, im Verhältnis zu den Verkaufszahlen, schon gebrochen sind ...


Die Verkaufszahlen sagen nicht so viel aus. Interessant dagegen wäre die Zahl der Räder, welche tatsächlich regelmäßig so gefahren werden, wie man es erwartet, daß mit einem Radl mit 150mm Federweg gefahren wird.


----------



## sanwald81 (27. April 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen sagen nicht so viel aus. Interessant dagegen wäre die Zahl der Räder, welche tatsächlich regelmäßig so gefahren werden, wie man es erwartet, daß mit einem Radl mit 150mm Federweg gefahren wird.


Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Viele bemerken es vielleicht auch gar nicht. Wenn ich nicht hier im Forum davon gelesen hätte, wär mir der Riss zumindest erst viel später aufgefallen.

Hier mal ein Foto von dem beginnenden Riss. Ist noch sehr klein, aber man sieht schön, wie er von der Einfallstelle der Schweißnaht ausgeht.
Mal sehen was mein Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## MrTom74 (27. April 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Viele bemerken es vielleicht auch gar nicht. Wenn ich nicht hier im Forum davon gelesen hätte, wär mir der Riss zumindest erst viel später aufgefallen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto von dem beginnenden Riss. Ist noch sehr klein, aber man sieht schön, wie er von der Einfallstelle der Schweißnaht ausgeht.
> Mal sehen was mein Händler dazu sagt.



Wow, dass ging aber schnell, wieviele Fahrten hat denn die neue Strebe ausgehalten? Aber vielleicht hast du ja jetzt Glück im Unglück und bekommst eine Strebe im neuen Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (27. April 2014)

MrTom74 schrieb:


> Wow, dass ging aber schnell, wieviele Fahrten hat denn die neue Strebe ausgehalten? Aber vielleicht hast du ja jetzt Glück im Unglück und bekommst eine Strebe im neuen Design.


Jetzt sind's ziemlich genau 1000km seit ich das Teil habe. Ich war damit aber nicht mal in den Alpen. Wir haben hier hauptsächlich Waldautobahn und ein paar kurze Trails, aber definitiv nix was das Teil nicht abkönnen sollte. Ein Schwergewicht bin ich mit meinen 76kg auch nicht gerade. Ich springe nicht mit dem Teil und würde mich auch nicht als besonders agressiven Fahrer bezeichnen. Jetzt kann ich wirklich nur hoffen, dass ich auch eine überarbeitete, neue Strebe bekomme, die dann etwas länger hält.


----------



## tbird (29. April 2014)

Ist der Carbon Rahmen der AMS150 auch davon betroffen bzw gibt es Leute die ähnliches zu berichten haben???

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (29. April 2014)

tbird schrieb:


> Ist der Carbon Rahmen der AMS150 auch davon betroffen bzw gibt es Leute die ähnliches zu berichten haben???


Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weil die Risse ja immer von der Schweißnaht ausgehen. Wenn diese Schwachstelle nicht vorhanden ist, sollte es eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben.

Wegen meinem erneuten Riss war ich gestern bei meinem Händler. Er hat sich's angeschaut und das ganze schon an Cube weitergeleitet. Diesmal sollte ich dann eine geänderte Strebe bekommen. Hoffentlich klappt das, dann hätte ich ja doch noch Glück im Unglück.

Hat eigentlich keiner hier der schon ne neue Strebe oder nen neuen Rahmen bekommen hat, erneut Probleme mit dem Teil?


----------



## bronks (29. April 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> ... Hat eigentlich keiner hier der schon ne neue Strebe oder nen neuen Rahmen bekommen hat, erneut Probleme mit dem Teil?


Ich nicht, denn gleich nach Erhalt der Ersatzteile, habe ich den Rahmen bei eBay verramscht.


----------



## malben (29. April 2014)

Hab seite Oktober 2013 due geänderte Strebe dran und rund 1000 km scjon runter. Bisher ohne riss

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (3. Mai 2014)

Gestern habe ich über meinen Händler folgende Antwort von Cube erhalten. Die haben sich die Bilder offensichtlich nicht aufmerksam angeschaut, sonst hätten sie den Riss neben der genannten Stelle gesehen.

"hier liegt kein Mangel vor. Es handelt sich hier lediglich um den Beginn bzw das Ende eines Schweißvorganges, wo der Schweißdraht abgesetzt wurde. Solle der Kunde dennoch auf einen Austausch bestehen könnten wir in KW 20 Ersatz liefern. Leider wäre die Strebe dann nicht mehr anodized."

Das ist, finde ich, ziemlich daneben. Kein Wort zur geänderten Konstruktion und ich weiss nicht mal, welche Farbe das Teil dann haben soll. Toller Service von Cube! Wenn ich wieder das alte Ding bekommen, schau ich mich nach nem anderen Rahmen um. Dann aber kein Cube mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (3. Mai 2014)

SOOOOO.... um die Negativmeldungen um eine zu erweitern: Nach meinem Schweißnahtriss der Kettenstrebe inkl. Abwicklung der Garantie im Oktober 2013, stand ich heute wieder bei meinem Händler um Reklamierte die Kettenstrebe.
Sogar die *ZWEITE ÜBERARBEITETE* Version hält nicht.
Laufleistung 1074 km (24.10.2013 - 03.05.2014), davon ca. 65% Forstwege, 15% Asphalt, 20% Trail fahrten.  Ist schon Schade dass mein ein 150mm Bike nur auf Asphalt bewegt werden darf...
Ich bin gespannt wie lange die Abwicklung dauert. Das erstemal wartete ich 8 Wochen, ich ziehe auch mittlerweile das Mittel der WANDLUNG in betracht. 
Eins weiß ich mit 1000%iger Sicherheit. Das 150 AMS war, ist und bleibt mein letztes CUBE


----------



## reinera (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein AMS150 BJ 2011. Jetzt ist mein Freilauf defekt. Das äußerste Lager ist festgesessen.

Als Laufradsatz müsst ein Easton Vice sein. Da das ja keni offizieller Easton LRS ist weiß ich auch nicht welche Nabe und welchen Freilaufkörper ich benötige?

Ist das der Richtige?
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/easton-lrs-freilauf-shimano-r3-nabe/264921.html

Schaut ziemlich aus wie meiner auf dem Foto hier.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## malben (9. Mai 2014)

kannst du noch irgend ein Hinweis auf dem Freilauf erkennen? Hersteller oder Herstellernr oder sonst irgendein Schriftzug?


----------



## ekib (9. Mai 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ich habe da jetzt einen 2013er Fox CTD BV Remote. Wie beim 2013er Modell, nur mit Remote. Muß den aber noch anders Abstimmen lassen, aber erst im Frühjahr.
> Der Fox ist doch nicht schlecht, ist nur eine Sache der passenden Abstimmung. Aber das muß jeder selber ausprobieren, da zu unterschiedlich die Belieben des Fahrer.
> Da es *allen* recht zu machen, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit!
> Zumindest hast du mit dem DHX Air viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Nur muß man da auch wissen, was man da tut.
> Ich sag mir aber immer: aus (eigenen) Erfahrungen wird man klüger.






SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich habe schon länger eine RC 36 drin und wollte sie nicht mehr missen!
> Viel steifer und der flachere Lenkwinkel ist auch genial.
> Stefan







fred-star schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Also ich überlege mir gerade das ams 150 zuzulegen.
> Dieses gibt es ja in mehrreren ausstattungen. Mich interessiert die race und die sl aber wo ist da genau der unterschied ausser die vario stütze.
> 
> Das sl kostet 3200 das race könnte ich für 2350 bekommen?
> ...




Habe mich entschieden mir noch ein 2013 SL zu kaufen in 18", bei 175 cm. Denke Preis Leistung sind hier TOP. Hatte schon vor Jahren ein AMS 100. Fahre aktuell ein Bergamont Contrail Classic 9.9. Das Bike sollte nächste Woche das sein, mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reinera (9. Mai 2014)

malben schrieb:


> kannst du noch irgend ein Hinweis auf dem Freilauf erkennen? Hersteller oder Herstellernr oder sonst irgendein Schriftzug?



Nein, auf dem Freilauf steht gar nix und aus dem LRS und der Nabe sind Aufkleber mit Easton Vice.

Nehme schon an, dass es eine Easton Nabe ist, aber welche.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## reinera (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

einen habe ich auch noch, heute entdeckt durch die Diskussion hier, sonst hätte ich da nie so genau geschaut.

Ist ein AMS 150 Race BJ.2011. Werde wohl die Tage mal zum Händler schaun.

Danke Reiner


----------



## sanwald81 (12. Mai 2014)

Cube geht mir allmählich ziemlich auf den Zeiger. Auf die erneute Nachfrage meines Händlers habe ich bisher keinerlei Reaktion von Cube erhalten. Da ich in 2 Wochen mit dem Rad in Urlaub möchte, sitze ich ein wenig auf Kohlen und Cube lässt sich alle Zeit der Welt, obwohl der Fall ja eindeutig ist. Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass noch viel mehr AMS Fahrer mit Riss rumfahren und das gar nicht bemerken. Würde mir wahrscheinlich genauso gehen, wenn ich nicht zufällig hier darüber gelesen hätte und mir das Teil noch nicht unterm Ar... weggebrochen wäre.
Mittlerweile habe ich große Lust mich endgültig von Cube zu verabschieden und mir nen anderen Rahmen zu holen. Sonst kann ich, wenn's dumm läuft, mit nem angerissenen Rahmen in Urlaub und hab dann immer ein ungutes Gefühl beim Fahren.


----------



## malben (14. Mai 2014)

Vllt sollte man msl nen Leserbrief an die Bike-Bravos schicken und auf das Problem und den Service von CUBE aufmerksam machen

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (15. Mai 2014)

Habe gerade Nachricht bekommen, dass ich die Strebe ersetzt bekomme. Allerdings bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob es sich um eine überarbeitete Strebe handelt. Zuerst schreibt Cube sinngemäß, es ist die Strebe vom 2013er AMS. Im nächsten Satz schreiben sie, dass sei eien neue, überarbeitete Strebe für die Modelljahre 2011-2013. Genau werde ich es wohl erst wissen, wenn ich das Teil gesehen habe.


----------



## sanwald81 (17. Mai 2014)

Gestern war ich wieder bei meinem Händler und habe die neue Kettenstrebe abgeholt. Es ist jetzt tatsächlich eine komplett überarbeitete Variante von Cube. Auf jeden Fall sieht die Konstruktion wesentlich vielversprechender aus. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder mit gutem Gefühl biken gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (21. Mai 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich wieder bei meinem Händler und habe die neue Kettenstrebe abgeholt. Es ist jetzt tatsächlich eine komplett überarbeitete Variante von Cube. Auf jeden Fall sieht die Konstruktion wesentlich vielversprechender aus. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder mit gutem Gefühl biken gehen!


----------



## malben (21. Mai 2014)

Bekam gestern die Info, dass mein Würfel am Freitag fertig wäre und ich diesen dann abholen kann.
Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## pistenbrenner (21. Mai 2014)

Die Kettenstrebe sieht gut aus, scheinen sich die Konstrukteure bei Cube doch ernsthaft mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt zu haben.
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich auch die neue bekomme, wenn sich Cube nach 2 1/2 Wochen endlich mal bequemt überhaupt eine Rückmeldung zum Riss in der Schweißnaht an der bekannten Stelle zu geben.


----------



## malben (23. Mai 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Bekam gestern die Info, dass mein Würfel am Freitag fertig wäre und ich diesen dann abholen kann.
> Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.



Status: richtige Strebe, falsche Farbe. Bisherige Dauer 3 Wochen.  Tel. Am Montag wieder mit dem FH

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## malben (27. Mai 2014)

Hab heut mein AMS wieder abgeholt.  Bei mir wurde auch die geänderte Schwarze strebe verbaut.sieht etwas doof aus mit dem grau - grünen Rahmen.

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## pistenbrenner (28. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt auch die geänderte Kettenstrebe am Bike, sieht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus und passt optisch zum Race. Nachdem ich die ausgebaute Kettenstrebe gesehen habe kann ich nur an alle AMS Fahrer appellieren:
LIEBE AMS FAHRER PRÜFT REGELMÄSSIG EURE KETTENSTREBEN AUF RISSE


----------



## Normansbike (28. Mai 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied in den Bezeichnungen pro, Race und bzw. HPA ?


----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2014)

Das normale AMS ist das mit der einfachsten Ausstattung, danach folgt das pro und zu guter letzt das race. Die Bezeichnung HPA steht für High Performance Aluminium. Das ist die Bezeichnung des Rahmens. Jedoch haben Alle der o.g. Modelle diesen. Der Unterschied ist nur zwischen dem HPA und dem HPC ( HPC = High Performance Carbon) das dann die unter uns, die mit Kohle heizen X)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (29. Mai 2014)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Das normale AMS ist das mit der einfachsten Ausstattung, danach folgt das pro und zu guter letzt das race. Die Bezeichnung HPA steht für High Performance Aluminium. Das ist die Bezeichnung des Rahmens. Jedoch haben Alle der o.g. Modelle diesen. Der Unterschied ist nur zwischen dem HPA und dem HPC ( HPC = High Performance Carbon) das dann die unter uns, die mit Kohle heizen X)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


Mann dankt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (31. Mai 2014)

Raste bald aus mit dem Rahmen. Was ist das  Die Kurbel schlägt an der Schwinge an. Was nun Bitte helft mir, Ist doch kein Montage Fehler, oder spinn ich?


----------



## MrMoe (31. Mai 2014)

Es gibt 1mm breite Spacer von Raceface, die auf die Achse der Shimanokurbeln passen. Vielleicht reicht einer schon. Ansonsten gibt es auch Spacer, die zwischen Rahmen und Tretlagerschale kommen, aber da du die Lager ja schon eingepresst hast, würde ich das so lassen. Ich fahre auch mit den Spacern von Raceface.


----------



## nam_bika (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Cube rider 
Ich habe heute nen fetten Ast in dss Hinterrad meine AMS 150hpc race (2013) bekommen. Dabei ist mir die kettenstrebe angebrochen :-/
Ich denke mal die strebe wird mindestens 250€ kosten. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es den Cube AMS 150 Rahmen (2012) auch schon für 250 gibt. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob die kettenstrebe in mein rad passen würde? 
Danke & Gruß Erik

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reinera (10. Juni 2014)

reinerbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einen habe ich auch noch, heute entdeckt durch die Diskussion hier, sonst hätte ich da nie so genau geschaut.
> Ist ein AMS 150 Race BJ.2011. Werde wohl die Tage mal zum Händler schaun.
> Danke Reiner



So, 3 Wochen zum Kettenstrebe besorgen, dann noch 2 Tage zum einbauen - Bike wieder flott.

Strebe hat ein geändertes Design.

Zumindest gute Bearbeitung.


----------



## maddin76 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Cube AMS Freunde,

ich habe ein AMS 150 Race 26er Fully und bin ein paar Wochen davor entfernt den kompletten Antrieb zu tauschen von 3x10 auf 2x10.
Hier würde ich sehr gerne die XT Kurbel gegen eine Race Face Atlas tauschen aber nun stehe ich von dem Innenlagerdillema.

Das verbaute Innenlager ist ein BB91-41 und die Atlas Kurbeln gibt es für 68/32, 83 und 100mm BB, bin da etwas verwirrt. Passt eines davon oder doch nicht? Kann hier einer helfen das zu klären?


----------



## malben (30. Juni 2014)

Meines wissens mach gibt die erste Ziffer deinen Lagerabstand (91mm) und die zweite deon Lager außendurchmesser (41mm) an. Ergo wenn du die Atlas verbauen möchtest,  müsstest du die 100mm nehmen und rechts / Links jeweils nen spacer mit einbauen... oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo NORMANSBIKE
Dein Bike scheint auf dem Bild in einem Montageständer zu hängen.
Schlägt die Kurbel auch an der Kettenstrebe an, wenn das Rad auf dem Boden steht ?
Hatte ich mal an meinem alten Stereo und war auch erst total geschockt.


----------



## OIRAM (3. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem Bike - Freund ist am 2011 Model die Hauptlagerschraube Kettenblattseitig gebrochen.
Natürlich so, das noch nicht mal n Stück zum packen rausgeguckt hat.
Hab es leider versäumt davon Bilder zu machen.
Der Rest der Schraube, welcher noch in der Gewindebohrung steckte, hat so fest gesessen, das es mir den Linksausdreher aus gehärtetem Stahl abgebrochen hat.
Nach mühseligen Bohraktionen in 0,5 mm Schritten war es dann irgendwann geschaft und ich war durch.
Gewinde... klar das das fratze ist. Helicoil funzt auch nicht, da nicht genug Material zum rein schneiden da ist.
Also, Durchbohren. M8 X 110 mm Schraube auf 102 mm gekürtzt und die Abgebrochene Schraube durch die Inbus öffnung aufgebohrt und von hinten glatt gefeilt.

























Das Rad hab ich gerade selbst getestet, ca. 10 km richtig hart ran genommen, die Kiste.
Die Lager hab ich übrigens gleich alle mal ordentlich gereinigt und ner guten Fettkur unterzogen.
Der Hobel hat nen ganz guten Eindruck hinterlassen... mal gucken wie lange das hält.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juli 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hallo NORMANSBIKE
> Dein Bike scheint auf dem Bild in einem Montageständer zu hängen.
> Schlägt die Kurbel auch an der Kettenstrebe an, wenn das Rad auf dem Boden steht ?
> Hatte ich mal an meinem alten Stereo und war auch erst total geschockt.


Ja! Laut Cube geht nur xt aufwärts oder sram. .???


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juli 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike - Freund ist am 2011 Model die Hauptlagerschraube Kettenblattseitig gebrochen.
> Natürlich so, das noch nicht mal n Stück zum packen rausgeguckt hat.
> Hab es leider versäumt davon Bilder zu machen.
> Der Rest der Schraube, welcher noch in der Gewindebohrung steckte, hat so fest gesessen, das es mir den Linksausdreher aus gehärtetem Stahl abgebrochen hat.
> ...


Nimm 2x Schrauben mit Innengewinde und dazwischen eine Stahlgewindestange.


----------



## Zette (5. Juli 2014)

Moin alle beisammen,
ich habe bislang schon eine Weile hier mitgelesen und mich mit einem sehr sicheren Gefühl nun auch einmal angemeldet 

Möchte mir mein zukünftiges AMS gern selbst aufbauen, weil ich darauf einfach mal Lust habe-die Reihenfolge ist auch ungefähr festgelegt.
Nun hänge ich allerdings doch etwas fest, und zwar im Steuersatzdschungel...
Um die richtigen Daten noch beizulegen, habe ich den gekauften Rahmen mal verlinkt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ams-150-race-rahmen-107615/wg_id-7325

Mir ist soweit klar: Semi-integriert, Oberteil ZS44 (gemittelter Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr 43,95 oder so, Presspassung).
Das wars auch schon 
Steuerrohr unten hat einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 52mm (also Lagerschale)-das nennt sich jetzt der integrierte Bereich?
Ich finde im Netz immer nur ZS44/ZS55 oder ZS56 Kombinationen und finde stattdessen aber Einzelunterteile mit der Bezeichnung IS52...
Es muss doch Komplettsteuersätze geben, welche hier verbaut werden können..? Blicke da einfach nimmer dran lang...

Die Gabel soll eine Rockshox werden, warscheinlich Revelation oder Pike, wobei ich mit der Lyrik auch noch flirte-jedenfalls alle 150mm und tapered, kann mich da noch schwer entscheiden-geht auch ums finanzielle.

Über weiterführende Hilfe/Tipps und bestenfalls auch Links mit guten Steuersatzbeispielen würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Harzliche Grüße, Zette


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2014)

Also ich glaub,  ich hab damals beide Teile auch getrennt gekauft. Und bin's ne Zeit auch mit ner 160er Gabel gefahren. Tut dem Eimer bergab echt gut,  bergauf fahren dann halt abgesenkt. Mach ich aber mit der 150er Gabel auch oft


----------



## Zette (5. Juli 2014)

@Achtzig 

vielen dank für deine reaktion auf mein anliegen.
jedoch hilft mir das leider nicht weiter, da aus meinem post hauptsächlich zunächst hervorgehen sollte, welcher steuersatz (typ, maße etc) hier verbaut werden kann.
daher auch die bitte um links mit beispielen und die aufführung meiner angedachten gabeln, damit keine variablen unklar bleiben, um den steuersatz festzulegen.
ich hoffe, hiermit ist mein anliegen klarer, falls noch nicht geschehen 

gruß, zette


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2014)

Hey Zette

Du brauchst entweder den Steuersatz, baut etwas höher:

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=397

oder den etwas flacher bauenden:

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=486


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub das stimmt nicht. 
Unten passt bei tapered z.B der
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reek-10-Steuersatz-Unterteil-1-5-IS52-40.html
Oben guck nach zs44/28,8.
Wie gesagt, zusammen hab ich damals nix gefunden


----------



## Zette (5. Juli 2014)

ok vielen dank, das sieht ja schon soweit stimmig aus bzw war ich dann mit meinem denkansatz auch nicht ganz verkehrt?
also oben war laut bikedaten leicht zuzuordnen, aber unten hat mich irritiert-es gehört hier also definitv ein IS52 unterteil rein? genauer gesagt IS52/40, weil die gabeln alle 1,5" tapered schäfte haben, sprich, der große durchmesser unten am konus bei der gabelkrone ist 40mm?

gruß, zette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2014)

So hab ich das verstanden. Und so hat das bei mir geklappt. Google mal nach dem englischen shis PDF,  da sind quasi alle Kombinationen verbeispielt.


----------



## Zette (5. Juli 2014)

alles klar, hat geklappt-allerdings bin ich wohl noch auf eine bessere variante in deutsch gestossen:

http://www.spreebiker.de/tipps/lexikon/s-h-i-s-standardized-headset-identification-system/

auf der seite weiter unten ist eine pdf verlinkt, in deutsch und mit einer ausführlichkeit die keine fragen mehr offen lassen sollte-ich hoffe, anderen bikefreunden ist hiermit auch noch geholfen welche ähnliche zuordnungsprobleme haben sollten 

für mich kommt demnach tatsächlich 
ZS44/28,6 oben und
IS52/40 unten in frage.

vielen dank erstmal

gruß, zette


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2014)

Hmm, baun die tatsächlich voll integrierte 1 1/2 "  Lager unten ein. Da entspricht der untere Steuerrohrdurchmesser ja ca. 2".
Und die beiden Hauptlager der Schwinge werden von zwei lächerlichen M8 Schräubchen mit Feingewinde gehalten.
Vorne Panzer, hinten Papierflieger.
Einen kompletten Lagersatz mit Schrauben verbimmelt Cube für ~100,-€ n vernünftiges Steuerlager bekommste auch nicht unter 50,-€.
Das macht ja schon die Hälfte von dem, was der Rahmen kostet.
Auf jeden Fall kannst Du dir bei http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm#flatstack den passeneden Steuersatz selbst zusammenstellen.


----------



## ralle123 (15. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht wende ich mich hier nochmal ans passende Fachforum.
Ich bin seit 3 Stunden mehr oder wenigster stolzer Besitzer eines AMS 150 Race 2013.
Bei sämtlichen Händlern, stand in der Beschreibung, dass vorne und hinten Fox Factory Parts verbaut sind.
Beim Dämpfer steht bei mir "Performace Series" drauf und die Gabel hat kein Kashima Coating. (Es steht aber auch keine Serie drauf)
Handelt es sich wenigstens bei der Gabel um die Factory Ausführung, oder sind beides nur Performance Parts?


----------



## Achtzig (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fehlt zwar das kashima aber die Innereien sind die gleichen. Dass Performance auf dem Dämpfer steht ist dubios...


----------



## ralle123 (15. Juli 2014)

Haben die Factorygabeln nicht auch eine verstellbare Druckstufe?
Gut aber selbst wenn, kann es ja irgendwo nicht sein, dass Factory Parts beworben werden und dann ist nur Performance drin. (Zumindest beim Dämpfer, wo es ja wirklich drauf steht)


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2014)

Leute, ihr habt OEM-Versionen, die entsprechen nicht immer der Aftermarketversion (Factory Series mit Kashima und Trail adjust).
Die Top Version ist nur bei den Bike Top Modellen.
Deine Gabel ist eine Performance Fit CTD. Dämpfer auch Performance series.
Verstellbare Druckstufe (CTD) haben alle Modelle. Was du da meinst, ist da aber Trail adjust. Das gibt es nur in der Factory series (mit oder ohne Kashima).


----------



## ralle123 (15. Juli 2014)

Na toll, das hätte man auch dabei schreiben können.
Für mich sind das ganz klar keine Factory Parts...

Wenn die echten Factory Parts den Performance-Parts gegenüber nur Trail Adjust und Kashima voraus haben, warum darf Cube dann damit werben?
Die einzigen Unterschiedlichen Technologien sind ja defintiv nicht verbaut. (Noch klarer als beim Dämpfer kann das ja garnicht die echte Performance Serie sein)

BTW: CTD ist nix anderes als eine 3 stufig verstellbare Druckstufe?


----------



## skydog73 (16. Juli 2014)

moin...

also ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren - aber CUBE hat im Modelljahr 2013 auch auf der Homepage beim AMS 150 RACE nicht mit Fox-Factory Teilen geworben (egal was irgend welche Händler danach draus gemacht haben)... ist mir nur so in Erinnerung, weil meine Süße ursprünglich so ein Teil haben wollte und sich dann am Ende für ein AMS SHPC 150 SLT entschieden hat...da war´s dann auch wirklich "Factory"...  ... Schaltwerk und Kurbel sind jetzt am "Alten Fritzz"...hihi...

("Race" und "FOX-Factory" passt , meiner Meinung nach, in der Cube-Ausstattungslinie auch überhaupt nicht zusammen...)

aaaber: jetzt hab ich den 2013er Katalog auch nicht mehr zur Hand... also auch nur Halbwissen 

Grüsse aus Bärlin...
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja der Hammer, dann hätten es mindestens schon zwei Händler mit dem falschen Text ausgezeichnet.
Ich frag mal bei Cube den 2013er Katalolg an.


----------



## Achtzig (16. Juli 2014)

Hab gestern extra nochmal nachgeguckt, auf der 2012 Race Gabel steht auch Factory drauf. Ist aber auch noch keine CTD. Den Dämpfer hab ich grad nicht im Bike, deswegen konnte ich da nicht gucken. Aber wie gesagt, ich meine, bei mir war das damals Factory ohne Fokushima,  sonst gleicher Aufbau... Haben die da die Ausstattung von 12 auf 13 wirklich so kastriert?


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Soo kastriert ist gut, im Endeffekt sind die Unterschiede ja nur Trail Adjust und Kashima Coating.
Trotzdem ist es ärgerlich, wenn man nicht das bekommt, was man meint bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2014)

Wende dich da an deinen Verkäufer, der ist dein Vertragspartner, vielleicht bekommst dafür einen Nachlass.
In den Angaben steht ggfls auch im Kleingedruckten: Änderungen und Irrtümer unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Der Nachlass war ja schon groß, ich hab jetzt 1649 Euro bezahlt auch mit Performance Parts ein guter Deal.
Nur nicht wenn ich sofort wieder Kohle für Wartung des Dämpfers ausgeben muss.

Dann hätte ich günstigere Shops gefunden.


----------



## _Alex_ (16. Juli 2014)

ralle123 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Hammer, dann hätten es mindestens schon zwei Händler mit dem falschen Text ausgezeichnet.
> Ich frag mal bei Cube den 2013er Katalolg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Was soll uns das jetzt sagen, da fehlt irgendwie Text...


----------



## _Alex_ (16. Juli 2014)

ralle123 schrieb:


> Was soll uns das jetzt sagen, da fehlt irgendwie Text...


Geduld  Bilder sind nun da, siehe oben.

Sind Screenshots aus dem Cube Katalog von 2013.


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Oups  Danke
Dann kann ich nur sagen, dass Cube in meinen Augen hier eine klare Irreführung betreibt.
Das sind keine Factory Parts und da werden auch keine raus, nur weil die CO Kammer auf die Cubes abgestimmt wird.

Schade, die Werbepolitik kostet den Händler jetzt ne Stange Geld.

Mein Rad geht nämlich zurück. Nicht nur wegen den m.E. falsch angepriesenen Teilen, auch wegen des undichten Dämpfers, fehlenden Betriebsanleitungen, und und und


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Und lass mich raten im Netz bestellt  

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja leider, alle Dealer im Umkreis hatten nur noch das Pro da oder wollten fürs Race 400 Euro mehr.
Es ist nicht so, als hätte ich es nicht probiert...

Danach hab ich mir den Versender ausgesucht der am günstigsten war.

Ich meine für die falsche Produktkennzeichnung kann der Händler ja nix, insofern tut mir der am meisten leid.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Die 400euro wäre mir der Service und vorallem der Ansprechpartner wert gewesen. Vorallem bekommt man meist auch noch nen Helm oder sowas umsonst dazu^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2014)

Das Öl am Dämpferkolben ist im Neuzustand normal, ist zur besseren Schmierung in der Einfahrzeit. Das legt sich mit der Zeit. Deswegen ist da kein Service notwendig. Einfach gelegentlich mit einem Lappen abwischen.


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Die 400euro wäre mir der Service und vorallem der Ansprechpartner wert gewesen. Vorallem bekommt man meist auch noch nen Helm oder sowas umsonst dazu^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Ansprechpartner in 200km Entfernung (one way) und an Rabatt wäre bei den 400 Euro absolut 0 mehr zu machen gewesen.
Im direkten Umkreis war garnix zu holen.



Vincy schrieb:


> Das Öl am Dämpferkolben ist im Neuzustand normal, ist zur besseren Schmierung in der Einfahrzeit. Das legt sich mit der Zeit. Deswegen ist da kein Service notwendig. Einfach gelegentlich mit einem Lappen abwischen.


Aber nicht so, dass die Suppe nach 200m Wegstrecke auf den Rahmen tropft.
Ich bin schon genug neue Fox Dämpfer gefahren um zu wissen, dass das nicht normal ist.
Ein kleiner Ölfilm .. ok aber da kamen die Niagarafälle raus


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Okay kein cubehändler in der nähe gewesen?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Zum Kaufen oder wegen des Dämpfers?
Die schicken das Teil doch auch zu Fox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Egal weshalb man hat einen Ansprechpartner. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle123 (16. Juli 2014)

Doch hätte es gegeben, aber keinen mehr der das 2013er Modell noch hatte.
Und die neuen AMS 150er lagen mit Ausstattungsmäßig überhaupt nicht.

Jetzt ist es egal, das an sich schöne bike geht zurück...


----------



## nam_bika (17. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

weiss jemand wie kompatibel die Kettenstreben untereinander sind? Also passt eine vom AMS HPC Race 2012 auf das 2013er Modell? Wie sieht es mit Alu Strebe auf Carbon-Rahmen aus?


----------



## lycan (17. Juli 2014)

nam_bika schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, weiss jemand wie kompatibel die Kettenstreben untereinander sind? Also passt eine vom AMS HPC Race 2012 auf das 2013er Modell? Wie sieht es mit Alu Strebe auf Carbon-Rahmen aus?



DAS würde mich auch interessieren. Im Bezug auf Einsatz einer längeren Kettenstrebe.


----------



## CelticTiger (17. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wende dich da an deinen Verkäufer, der ist dein Vertragspartner, vielleicht bekommst dafür einen Nachlass.
> In den Angaben steht ggfls auch im Kleingedruckten: Änderungen und Irrtümer unter Vorbehalt.


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann unterscheiden sich die Performance- und Evolution-Gabeln auf keinen Fall durch qualitativ minderwertigere Parts von den Factory-Gabeln.
Ob der "Fukushima"-Hokuspokus nun qualitativ hochwertiger sei als die konventionelle Beschichtung, möge sich jeder selbst zusammenreimen.


----------



## ralle123 (18. Juli 2014)

Die Gabeln sind leichter und mir wurde von den Evo Parts ganz klar abgeraten.
Zum einen haben die wohl beim 2013er Modell Probleme gemacht, zum anderen sollen die wohl deutlich schlechter für schwere Fahrer geeignet.


----------



## mtbhb (18. Juli 2014)

Und noch einer mit Rissen in der Kettenstrebe.

Gestern beim Reinigen entdeckt. 2,5 Jahre norddeutsche Tiefebene könne doch ein AMS nicht kaputt kriegen, oder?

Bin mal gespannt, ob Cube sich bei mir meldet. Hatte denen eine Mail über das Kontaktformular geschickt.


----------



## nam_bika (18. Juli 2014)

Noch ne Frage ^^

Hat jamend ne Ahnung ob sich an den Rahmen von 2013 gegenüber 2012 was geändert hat, oder wo ich Info dazu finde?


----------



## chelli (20. Juli 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Und noch einer mit Rissen in der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> Gestern beim Reinigen entdeckt. 2,5 Jahre norddeutsche Tiefebene könne doch ein AMS nicht kaputt kriegen, oder?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob Cube sich bei mir meldet. Hatte denen eine Mail über das Kontaktformular geschickt.



Auch wenn ich ein AMS 130 (SL von 2012) fahre, kann ich mich jetzt auch einreihen. Hatte seit den letzten Touren beim etwas kräftigeren Treten immer ein merkwürdiges Knacken aus Richtung des Tretlagers, heute habe ich mal die Kurbel abgenommen und an der bekannten Stelle gleich 2 Risse in der Schweißnaht entdeckt. Bilder werde ich nachher nachliefern wenn ich wieder am PC bin.

Werde mich morgen mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, bin schon gespannt wie das jetzt laufen wird, v.a. da ich ab 23.08. eigentlich einen einwöchigen Bike-Urlaub geplant hatte.

Habe die Rissproblematik am AMS 150 ja selbst schon lange verfolgt, das 150 unterscheidet sich ja in der Konstruktion nur wenig vom 130, daher ist wohl das 130 genauso anfällig. 

Wieviele Besitzer eines AMS 130 waren denn schon betroffen, hab da nicht mehr so ganz den Überblick behalten bei den ganzen Vorfällen hier? :-[ 

Das Rad hat in 28 Monaten etwa 5200 km absolviert, darunter einen Urlaub am Gardasee (2012) und einen im Vinschgau (2013), gerade in den letzten Monaten habe ich das Bike aber kaum mehr artgerecht bewegt und bin viel Feldwege und Waldautobahn gefahren, daher wundert mich der Riss umso mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (20. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Bilder werde ich nachher nachliefern wenn ich wieder am PC bin.














[url="http://"][/URL]


----------



## Jaw (21. Juli 2014)

nam_bika schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage ^^
> 
> Hat jamend ne Ahnung ob sich an den Rahmen von 2013 gegenüber 2012 was geändert hat, oder wo ich Info dazu finde?




Ich habe von Cube die Aussage bekommen, dass die Rahmen identisch sind.
Also zwischen '12 und '13


----------



## Willi777 (22. Juli 2014)

ralle123 schrieb:


> Die Gabeln sind leichter und mir wurde von den Evo Parts ganz klar abgeraten.
> Zum einen haben die wohl beim 2013er Modell Probleme gemacht, zum anderen sollen die wohl deutlich schlechter für schwere Fahrer geeignet.


Definitiv. Ich hatte so ne Gabel am HT.
Fairer Weise sage ich dazu, dass die Gabel nach dem kostenlosen Upgrade auf 2014er Innenleben tipptopp lief
Mit meinem Gewicht von knapp 110 kg ging alles gut. Allerdings ohne Sprünge etc...


----------



## chelli (24. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Werde mich morgen mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, bin schon gespannt wie das jetzt laufen wird, v.a. da ich ab 23.08. eigentlich einen einwöchigen Bike-Urlaub geplant hatte.



Ich antworte mir mal selbst: 

Nachdem ich die Sache Montag dem Händler gemeldet habe ist heute eine neue Schwinge eingetroffen, aus Zeitgründen wird es der Händler wohl erst Montag umbauen können, aber selbst dann hätte das ganze von der Meldung bis zur Reparatur nur 1 Woche gedauert, ich bin soweit auf jeden Fall happy.

Die Schwinge vom AMS 130 wurde übrigens genauso wie die vom AMS 150 überarbeitet und sieht der neuen Schwinge vom AMS 150 sehr ähnlich, kann man auch auf der Cube-Homepage in den Bildern des aktuellen AMS 130 HPA Race 27,5 sehen:


----------



## TrailsurferODW (25. Juli 2014)

Das ging flux, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Acid1981 (29. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand ob das ein sehr häufiges Problem ist mit der Kettenstrebe beim AMS 150, ich habs 2012 Model und mach mir langsam sorgen wenn ich das hier alles lese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nam_bika (29. Juli 2014)

Suche eine Kettenstrebe für ein AMS 150 HPC. 
Gern auch aus Alu wenns passt!


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juli 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Das ging flux, da kann man nicht meckern!



Bei mir funktionierte ein kompletter Rahmenwechsel wegen eines Risses in der Bremsaufnahme auch sehr schnell. Die Reklamation wurde von Fahrrad.de eingereicht; eine gute Woche später bekam ich direkt von Cube einen neuen Rahmen zugesandt. Den alten konnte ich dem Zusteller bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich mitgeben.
Also ich fand die Aktion vorbildlich. Allerdings führen Branchenkenner, wie z.B. mein persönlicher Cube-Händler in Oberhausen, so viel Kundenservice lediglich darauf zurück, daß mit Farrad.de ein Großversender dahiner steht. Und so einen Massenbesteller will Cube durch miesen Dienst am Endkunden höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vergraulen.
So gesehen spricht einiges dafür, bei solchen "Internetgiganten" im Internet ein Bike zu kaufen, das in erster Linie nicht von einem Direktvertreiber stammt und somit auch nicht für einen günstigeren Preis zu bekommen ist, als beim Fahrradfachhändler um die Ecke. Ich habe zumindest für mein 2011er AMS 130 Race den offiziellen Listenpreis bezahlt.


----------



## Acid1981 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir eben nur den Rahmen bei Bikediscount geholt, dann denke ich wenn etwas sein sollte wird das auch schnell gehen aber am besten wäre es wenn nichts passiert.Weiss jemand wie es mit dem 2012 AMS 150 Pro aussieht, gabs da auch Probleme?


----------



## Speedking75 (3. August 2014)

Hallo 150-er Gemeinde. Hab mein AMS 150 Race aus 2012 fertig gestellt, glaube ich zumindest.
Habe die Wippe entlabelt und eine Reverb Stealth verbaut. War sehr mühsam, aber es hat geklappt und die Leitung ist im Sitzrohr verlegt :- Gewicht ca. 12,5 so wie es abgebildet ist 
anbei ein paar Bilder. Das Ding ist übrigens verkäuflich, falls jemand interessiert ist, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.

Grüsse
Speedking


----------



## CelticTiger (4. August 2014)

@Speedking75
Saubere Arbeit! 
Habe ebenfalls die Stealth verbaut. Hast Du den Leitungsaustritt auch durch die eingeschweißte Platte für die Schaltzüge an der Oberrohrunterseite gebohrt?

Noch ein Wort zu den andauernden Problemen mit den Rahmenrissen. Das entwickelt sich hier zu einem richtigen Pannenfaden. Das soll natürlich keine Beschwerde über Euch sein! Im Gegentei, ich fühle mit Euch mit.


----------



## reinera (4. August 2014)

Genau, wo bist du denn mit dem Zug in den Rahmen?


----------



## reinera (4. August 2014)

Achja, Racing Ralph auf nem 150er????? Für Forstwege reicht auch ein Hardtail


----------



## Speedking75 (4. August 2014)

@CelticTiger genau, hab das Loch in die Platte unten rein gebohrt und dann die Leitung hochgefieselt


----------



## Speedking75 (4. August 2014)

@reinerbike richtig, aber fürs grobe hab ich die hier


----------



## no name2606 (5. August 2014)

reinerbike schrieb:


> Achja, Racing Ralph auf nem 150er????? Für Forstwege reicht auch ein Hardtail



So wie es ausschaut ist das 150er auch für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen.

Ich hab ne kurze zeit bei einem cube händler gearbeitet und da hies es auf jeden fall das die ams modele sich untereinander nicht vom einsatzgebiet unterscheiden sondern nur vom komfort d.h ein 150er soll nicht anders gefahren werden wie 110er. Was nicht heist das das 110er wie ein 4x gefahren werden kann. Die stabielsten ams rahmen bzw. Die stressfreiesten waren die modele vor dem facelift. 

So was ist echt stressig. Ich fühle mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nam_bika (5. August 2014)

Hey...
was sind eure Erfahrung mit den Lagern des Hinterbaus? Meine sind nun nach ca einem Jahr fest  
Überlege ob ich hochwertige von SKF einsetze. Allerdings summiert sich dann ein kompletter Lagertausch auch auf €100.
Günstigere Lager gibt es z.B. von SON, aber wie ist die Qualität im Vergleich zu den Cube Lagern? Die taugen ja scheinbar nicht viel...


----------



## Achtzig (5. August 2014)

Bei meinen waren die Lager auch nach nem Jahr im Eimer. Ich würde das aber eher auf schlechte Dichtung als auf's Lager an sich schieben. Seit ich die neuen Lager drin hab, wasch ich jedenfalls nur noch mit Schwamm...


----------



## CelticTiger (5. August 2014)

Speedking75 schrieb:


> @CelticTiger genau, hab das Loch in die Platte unten rein gebohrt und dann die Leitung hochgefieselt



Ist natürlich blöd, weil wir dadurch die Rahmengarantie des Herstellers verspielen.
Angesichts der vielen Rahmenrisse hier erscheint mir dies im Nachhinein sehr riskant. Aber dafür ist natürlich der Komfort und das Design Stealth genial.



nam_bika schrieb:


> Hey...
> was sind eure Erfahrung mit den Lagern des Hinterbaus? Meine sind nun nach ca einem Jahr fest
> Überlege ob ich hochwertige von SKF einsetze. Allerdings summiert sich dann ein kompletter Lagertausch auch auf €100.
> Günstigere Lager gibt es z.B. von SON, aber wie ist die Qualität im Vergleich zu den Cube Lagern? Die taugen ja scheinbar nicht viel...



Ich meine, der Einbau von FAG-, SKF- oder sonstige Qualitätslager lohnt sich auf jedem Fall. Die Belastung ist in den Drehpunkte Hinterbaus in den meisten Fällen für die verwendeten Lager viel zu hoch, weil zu kompakt dimensioniert. Natürlich besteht das gleiche Problem auch bei Qualitästlagern, aber sie dürften die hohen Kräfte weitaus länger anstandslos bewerkstelligen als der originäre China-Schrott bei Cube.


----------



## nam_bika (5. August 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich meine, der Einbau von FAG-, SKF- oder sonstige Qualitätslager lohnt sich auf jedem Fall. Die Belastung ist in den Drehpunkte Hinterbaus in den meisten Fällen für die verwendeten Lager viel zu hoch, weil zu kompakt dimensioniert. Natürlich besteht das gleiche Problem auch bei Qualitästlagern, aber sie dürften die hohen Kräfte weitaus länger anstandslos bewerkstelligen als der originäre China-Schrott bei Cube.



Das denke ich einerseits auch, anderseits ist ja verhätnismässig wenig Rotation drauf und das ist ja wofür die Lager m.E. entworfen sind. Die Belastung kommt ja eher durch Schläge und Dreck und ob die hochwertigen Lager dann so viel länger halten?

Hast Du quantitave Erfahrung?


----------



## sanwald81 (5. August 2014)

Ich habe sowohl bei meinem AMS 150 als auch beim AMS 100 meiner Freundin nach ca 1000-1500km alle Hinterbaulager ersetzt durch SKF Lager wegen Knackgeräuschen und teilweise schon sehr rauem Lauf der Lager. Mittlerweile haben die Räder 5000km bzw. 8000km ohne jegliche Lagerprobleme hinter sich gebracht. Deshalb bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die Originallager ziemlicher Schrott sein müssen.


----------



## nam_bika (5. August 2014)

Das ist mal nen Wort 
Hast Du das passende Werkzeug dafür? Welches?


----------



## Speedking75 (5. August 2014)

@CelticTiger. Wg der Garantie, angeblich nicht weil würdige Platte und nicht den Rahmen angebohrt haben.


----------



## Speedking75 (5. August 2014)

... Weil wir...  Sorry


----------



## sanwald81 (5. August 2014)

nam_bika schrieb:


> Das ist mal nen Wort
> Hast Du das passende Werkzeug dafür? Welches?



Das "Werkzeug" habe ich mir selber gebastelt. Mit Gewindestangen, Unterlagscheiben und versch. Innensechskant-Nüssen kommt man schon recht weit. Dann noch aus Holz oder Kunststoff entsprechende Teile zum Abstützen auf dem Rahmen, damit nichts verkratzt. Manche Flächen zum Abstützen sind halt schräg, da muss dann der Holzklotz etwas aufwändiger bearbeitet werden.
Bei Interesse kann ich mal ein Bild von der "Ausrüstung" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nam_bika (5. August 2014)

Ja sehr gerne


----------



## sanwald81 (5. August 2014)

Hier ist mal einiges von dem Werkzeug. 





Außerdem hatte ich noch eine kleinere Gewindestange und Sechskantnüsse. Man braucht halt irgendwas mit passendem Durchmesser für die Lager. Die "Holzhalbschale" habe ich benutzt um die Hauptschwingenlager raus zu bekommen. Da ist die Auflagefläche etwas blöd und man muss aufpassen, dass nichts verkantet.


----------



## nam_bika (5. August 2014)

Ok super. 
Hast du irgendwas mit Hitze/Kälte versucht?


----------



## sanwald81 (6. August 2014)

Ja, einmal habe ich die Lager vor dem Einpressen ins Gefrierfach gelegt. Die gingen dann schon etwas leichter rein, aber die meisten habe ich einfach so eingepresst. Ging auch gut. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Lager nicht verkanten beim Einpressen, sonst versaut man den Lagersitz. Evtl. geht das einfacher, wenn die Lager kalt bzw. kleiner sind.


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2014)

nam_bika schrieb:


> Das denke ich einerseits auch, anderseits ist ja verhätnismässig wenig Rotation drauf und das ist ja wofür die Lager m.E. entworfen sind. Die Belastung kommt ja eher durch Schläge und Dreck und ob die hochwertigen Lager dann so viel länger halten?
> 
> Hast Du quantitave Erfahrung?



Ich habe mit meinen FAG-Lagern mittlerweile gut 12.000km runter. Es gibt damit bis jetzt nicht die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## Acid1981 (8. August 2014)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ist natürlich blöd, weil wir dadurch die Rahmengarantie des Herstellers verspielen.
> Angesichts der vielen Rahmenrisse hier erscheint mir dies im Nachhinein sehr riskant. Aber dafür ist natürlich der Komfort und das Design Stealth genial.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, habe ihn auch gefragt wie er es gemacht hat, nun spiele ich aber mit dem gedanken mir die von KS zu holen bei der der Mechanismus unter dem Sattel von hand ausgelöst wird denn ich denke wenn ich bohre und dann was mit der Kettenstrebe ist heisst es vielleicht tja Junge Pech gehabt denn die Garantie ist futsch.
ich habe vor paar Wochen mit Cube Kontakt gehabt wegen dem Schwingenproblem mit den Brüchen und Cube sagte es seien extrem wenig Fälle bekannt, nur ich lese von immer mehr Vorfällen.

Wenn hier Cube AMS 150 in der Suchmaschiene eingibst kommt zuerst der gleiche Rahmen den ich auch habe und der ist an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (8. August 2014)

Ich mach mir echt Sorgen ob da mal alles gut geht, habe vor ab und zu den Chariot Anhänger dran zu machen für meine Kids.
Ob die Kettenstrebe das aushält.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

Hoffentlich wurde das nicht schon irgendwo geklärt und ich habe es nicht gefunden...

Diese und eigentlich alle schrauben dieser art sehen bei mir total verkommen aus. gibts die auch in "schön"? 









bissi unscharf... aber sind ganz einfach angelaufen und fleckig


----------



## Acid1981 (9. August 2014)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/cube-lagerset-ams-110130150-umlenkhebel/332566.html
und hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/lagersaetze-4298/marke-cube


----------



## Zipfi1977 (9. August 2014)

Ja danke. Schon gesehen. Sind die anders oder einfach nur neu?


----------



## Acid1981 (9. August 2014)

Versuchs mal mit nem Reiniger für Edelstahl oder Schmuck vielleicht Politur.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (10. August 2014)

Ist das AMS überhaupt für Anhänger frei gegeben?


----------



## Acid1981 (10. August 2014)

Ja ist es wenn bisschen im Netz schaust dann siehst diverse Gespanne.


----------



## Acid1981 (10. August 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/can-i-mount-a-child-trailer-on-my-cube-bike/
Das war aber vor der neuen X12 Achse von Tule die gibt es seit neuestem und somit gehen Anhänger auch am x12 Standart.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (10. August 2014)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit nem Reiniger für Edelstahl oder Schmuck vielleicht Politur.


Ok danke!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (10. August 2014)

Hagertys Silverpolish kann ich da empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerschnauze (15. August 2014)

Servus
Habe eine paar Fragen zum AMS 150 SHPC aus 2013.
Es ist ein FOX CTD Dämpfer verbaut, allerdings spürt man die Unterschiede in der Druckstufe zwischen Climb und Trail nicht.
Bei der Gabel ist ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied spürbar zw. Climb und Trail.
Habe das Fahrwerk auf 25% Sag eingestellt.

Beim Giant Trance vom Kumpel aus 2014 ist der Unterschied am Dämpfer auch deutlich zu spüren.

Ist der Dämpfer defekt oder ist es am cube normal?

mfg
Martin


----------



## Vincy (15. August 2014)

Das liegt an der Dämpferabstimmung. Nach Fox/Toxoholics einschicken und überprüfen lassen, ggfls das Tune abändern lassen (kostet ca 55€).


----------



## killerschnauze (15. August 2014)

Ist es bei deinem AMS 150 auch so?


----------



## Vincy (15. August 2014)

Der Unterschied ist da recht gering spürbar. Hatte es damals abändern lassen.
Habe das AMS aber nicht mehr, sondern ein Stereo 160. Dort ist es genauso, ist mir da aber lieber so.


----------



## Acid1981 (15. August 2014)

Ich habe den Manitou Swinger Expert, da kannst die Progression selber anpassen im Ausgleichsbehälter über Luftdruck.


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2014)

Hi, ich hab zwar noch nen RP23 oder wie der heißt, aber ich merk auch wenig bis keinen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen ProPedal-stufen. Und das soll ja auch so ne Art Druck Stufe sein wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (15. August 2014)

Beim rp23 merkt man den Unterschied zwischen auf und zu erheblich. Sonst defekt.


----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2014)

Echt? Mit Auswirkungen auf wippen? Hab da bei 2 unterschiedlichen nich viel gemerkt. Muss vielleicht nochmal mit dünnerem Hosenpolster probieren...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (15. August 2014)

Merkst nicht an der Hose. Sondern daran, dass es nicht mehr wippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (15. August 2014)

Dann sind die wohl alle kaputt


----------



## Zipfi1977 (16. August 2014)

Vermutlich. Meiner funzt tadellos, sonst hätte ich schon getauscht. Natürlich kann man das Wippen. Nicht zu 100% unterdrücken, aber der Unterschied ist Sicht- und spürbar. Deutlich. Und im 150 er hat der Dämpfer 63mm Hub. Das merkt man


----------



## Zipfi1977 (16. August 2014)

Bei den ctd Gabeln finde ich den Unterschied zwischen C und T zumindest geringer. Zum Einen zu D und zum anderen zum Unterschied beim rp23 zwischen auf und zu. Der rp23 ist eigentlich auch dafür bekannt, dass er gut funktioniert. Luft muss passen.


----------



## killerschnauze (16. August 2014)

D.h Cube hat das Setup werksmäßig so vorgegeben, dass nur minimale Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stufen sind?
Will Cube damit den Rahmen schonen, oder warum wird der dämpfer so abgestimmt?


----------



## Zipfi1977 (16. August 2014)

Nein. Aber es ist schlicht kein lockout. Gefüllt würde ich sagen, 20%, 50% und 100%auf


----------



## mtbhb (16. August 2014)

Jetzt hat sich mein Fachhändler aus Oldenburg doch schon nach 3 Wochen gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, dass Cube schon mindestens 14 Tage braucht, um die Fälle zu sichten. Um nicht zu sagen, da ist noch überhaupt nichts passiert. Ich glaube die haben das noch nicht mal gemeldet.

Wenn ich die bisherige Geschwindigkeit auf den Rest der noch anstehenden Arbeiten umrechne, dann wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit dem AMS. Gerade noch in hinsicht auf das Drama mit meinem defekten Freilauf im Jahr 2012.

Gott sei Dank habe ich noch mein Fatbike in der Garage stehen. Momentan überlege ich, dass AMS zu verkaufen und dafür nächstes Jahr in was vernünftiges zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerschnauze (28. August 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber es ist schlicht kein lockout. Gefüllt würde ich sagen, 20%, 50% und 100%auf


Kann ich mittlerweile bestätigen, hat das 2014er Cube AMS 130 29" auch so.
Hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden, wippt kaum im Wiegetritt und auf Trail gestellt wirds deutlich besser vom Ansprechverhalten.
mfg
Martin


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. September 2014)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> D.h Cube hat das Setup werksmäßig so vorgegeben, dass nur minimale Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stufen sind?



Also zwischen "T" und "D" ist der Unterschied bei meinem auch nur sehr gering.
Aber auf "C" ist das Ding so gut wie blockiert.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (2. September 2014)

Ist bei mir anders. Unterschied wie oben beschrieben zwischen T und C am geringsten. Zu D deutlich. Ich hab ja noch ne Talas ohne CTD, die kann man zu machen. Da ist noch ein Unterschied zur C Stufe an den CTD


----------



## killerschnauze (3. September 2014)

Es geht um den Dämpfer, nicht um die Gabel.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (3. September 2014)

Ach. Ja... Sorry. Gedanken


----------



## Acid1981 (5. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Mal ne Frage an alle AMS Fahrer denen die Strebe gebrochen ist.

Wèrdet ihr warten bis die Strebe bricht, oder würdet ihr versuchen eine veränderte von Cube zu bekommen um so einem Unfall vorzubeugen??
Ich habe etwa 102 kg Fahrgewicht und habe ja das AMS 150 Pro 2012 und habe schon einige Brüche hier im Forum gesehen bei genau dem Model.

Freundliche Grüsse

Acid


----------



## Achtzig (5. September 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Dir ne Strebe quasi auf Verdacht tauschen. Es fahren ja auch genug schadlose AMS rum, vielleicht ist das bei uns tatsächlich bloß eine Ausnahmen und prinzipiell kann die Strebe schon halten.


----------



## Acid1981 (5. September 2014)

Ja aber hast mal geschaut wie viele es hier schon erwischt hat und einen gleich dreimal hintereinander!


----------



## Achtzig (5. September 2014)

Trotzdem denk ich, dass wohl hunderte, wenn nicht tausende solcher Rahmen rumfahren. Logo kannst Du's mit ner Tauschanfrage probieren, bloß wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass das was bringt. Kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass Deine Schweißnaht noch besser ausgeführt war als unsere und deswegen hält...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (5. September 2014)

Im Vergleich zu dem verkauften AMS praktisch unter Null. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (5. September 2014)

Ich hab eben das 2012 Pro modell und bis jetzt sind von dem Model die meisten Streben betroffen.
Cube sagt ich soll sie über meinen Händler kaufen, mein Händler(Bike-Discount.de) sagt er kann sie mir nicht besorgen, ich bwürd sie ja auch zahlen, aber es kommt mir bald so vor als hätte Cube keine mehr für 26" denn sie weichen mir permanent aus.
Bin echt baff was deren Firmenpolitik einem Kunden gegenüber angeht, sie könnten mir ja auch einen Händler in meiner Nähe nennen bei dem ich die Strebe kaufen kann aber das machen sie nicht, bis jetzt. Ich hab sie angeschrieben und hoffe jetzt einen Weg zu finden.
Ich meine das Cube sehr wohl weiss das die Strebe nicht ganz i.O. ist sonst hätten sie nie so eine Radikale Veränderung daran vorgenommen wenn doch nur die Schweissnat zu schwach wäre.
Das gibt es bei jedem Hersteller egal von was auch immer mal dass ein Produkt nicht richtig ist, aber dann lenkt man ein und macht evtl. eine Rückrufaktion oder so, das gabs bei denen auch schon.

Ich bin und bleibe Cube Fan aber wenn mal etwas nicht ganz i.O. ist muss man es halt wieder richten.


----------



## Acid1981 (5. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dem verkauften AMS praktisch unter Null. Das darf man nicht vergessen.


Ja da gebe ich dir Absolut recht, aber ich habe im Bekanntenkreis gesehen wie schnell sich aus einem Ausflug mit guter Laune, eine Trgödie entwickeln kann. Und dann immer das Gefühl dabei zu haben es könnte doch etwas passieren das macht mich doch etwas nervös.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (5. September 2014)

Ja. Natürlich. letztlich ist es ja so, dass die Strebe nicht einfach so wegknackt. Regelmäßig untersuchen, die bekannte Stelle.


----------



## killerschnauze (5. September 2014)

Kannst hier mal anfragen:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/cube_rahmen.htm


----------



## Zipfi1977 (5. September 2014)

Fragt sich was. Hat er den Rahmen da gekauft? Neuen Rahmen kriegt er da sicher. Und zu besten Preisen. Aber auf Verdacht was einschicken, das Thema haben wir ja jetzt besprochen.


----------



## Acid1981 (5. September 2014)

Ich will mir nur die Strebe zulegen und um alles ander kümmere ich mich selber, ich bezahl sie sogar wenns sein muss.
Ich sende nichts auf Verdacht ein sondern ändere sie für mich selber um einem Vorfall vorzubeugen.


----------



## Vincy (5. September 2014)

Mußt dich da an deinen Händler wenden. Normalerweise bekommt man die nur im Schadensfall und wenn, dann auch nur über einen Cube-Händler.


----------



## Acid1981 (7. September 2014)

Habe glaube ich alles gut beschrieben was bisher los war, musst noch mal nachlesen!


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2014)

Nein, du bekommst die nur in einem Schadensfall. Als Ersatzteil kann man die Schwinge nicht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (7. September 2014)

Cube selber hat mir geschrieben dass ich die Strebe einzeln bekomme bei einem Händler und die werden das wohl besser wissen.
Nur müssen wir einen Händler vor Ort findenda mein Online Händler sie nicht ordern kann.


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2014)

warum fragst dann denn hier rum?


----------



## Acid1981 (8. September 2014)

Weil ich gedacht habe dass es sich hier um ein FORUM handelt!
Wen meinst du mit Pack?


----------



## malben (8. September 2014)

Leute reißt euch zusammen!!!

Das ist nun schon der 3.te Thread den ich mitlese und man sich beleidigender Weise an den Hals springt. DAS hat nichts mit nem Forum zu tun.


----------



## Acid1981 (8. September 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Leute reißt euch zusammen!!!
> 
> Das ist nun schon der 3.te Thread den ich mitlese und man sich beleidigender Weise an den Hals springt. DAS hat nichts mit nem Forum zu tun.


Eben das stört mich auch, aber es gibt hier einige die Probleme mit sich selbst haben und das an anderen ablassen.


----------



## Acid1981 (8. September 2014)

Und jetzt schnell die Beleidigung zurückziehen, steh doch zu dem was du von dir gibst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Oder mein Vorschlag: Löscht alle das, was ihr auf dieser Seite geschrieben habt...


----------



## Acid1981 (8. September 2014)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mal ne Frage an alle AMS Fahrer denen die Strebe gebrochen ist.
> 
> ...


Das war der Ausganspunkt von mir, also bin ich doch im richtigen Thread oder? Ich versuche mir hier nur Meinungen und Infos zu holen, aber mich grad beleidigen find ich ein bisschen übertrieben. Und ich denke nicht dass es einen Grund gibt meine Frage zu löschen nur weil mich jemand kurz angegriffen hat. Letztenendes habe ich eh keine recht Antwort erhalten auf meine Frage.


----------



## malben (8. September 2014)

ich hatte zwei Brüche bzw.  Risse an der Kettenstrebe. 
Der Austausch ging nur über den Händler.  Mir wurde vom Händler mitgeteilt,  das CUBE keine einzelnen Kettenstreben verkauft.
Sollte es wider erwartend über deinen Händler möglich sein, hast du Glück. 

Im Regelfall geht nur "Defekt gegen Neu".


----------



## Jürgen67 (16. September 2014)

Ne Frage, da ich an meinem nun auch erste Anzeichen für nen Anriss erkennen kann. Wie lange dauert das Prozedere mit Reklamation und Austausch in letzter Zeit und kann man ev. noch zwei Monate bis zum Ende der Saison auf den Heimtrails ohne große Sprünge fahren, ohne dabei zuviel zu riskieren?


----------



## Achtzig (17. September 2014)

Ich würde es mit weiterfahren probieren. Halt immer brav gucken, wie er länger wird und wenn das Wachstum schnell wird doch reklamieren.  Ich bin meinen Riss auch noch ne ganze Ecke gefahren. Auch auf Korsika und da war's schon ganz schön rumpelig...

PS: Aber reklamieren kannst Du doch trotzdem gleich? Hat mein Händler auf Grund eines Fotos gemacht ohne das Rad in dem Zustand gesehen zu haben.


----------



## sanwald81 (17. September 2014)

Ich habe meinen Riss direkt nach nem Dolomitenurlaub entdeckt. Schon mehrere Wochen vorher habe ich mich immer mal wieder über ein leises Knacken gewundert und nie wirklich die Ursache gefunden. Da das Knacken mit der neuen Schwinge weg war, vermute ich dass ich mit dem Riss schon ne ganze Weile unterwegs war und auch nicht nur aufm Radweg. Reklamiert habe ich aber auch anhand eins Fotos und die Schwinge habe ich dann selber getauscht. Musste meinem Händler nur versprechen, ihm die kaputte Schwinge zu bringen.


----------



## mtbhb (17. September 2014)

Mein AMS 150 habe ich seit knapp 1,5 Wochen wieder. Nachdem ich zuerst nichts mehr gehört hatte, bin ich mal von Spätherbst ausgegangen. Aber dann ging es plötzlich ganz schnell. Allerdings wundert mich das schon, dass einige die alte Schwinge abgeben sollen. Mich haben sie gefragt ob ich die alte behalten will. Wozu? Tisch-Deko? 

Die neue Schwinge passt zwar farblich nicht mehr zu 100 Prozent an den Rahmen, aber zumindest kann ich erstmal wieder damit fahren.


----------



## Jürgen67 (17. September 2014)

Merci soweit, werds dann mal fotografieren und reklamieren, wenn ich die matschschicht beseitigt habe...aber vielleicht hält es der lehmbatz auch gut zusammen..

Vg Jürgen


----------



## _Alex_ (17. September 2014)

Jürgen67 schrieb:


> Merci soweit, werds dann mal fotografieren und reklamieren, wenn ich die matschschicht beseitigt habe...aber vielleicht hält es der lehmbatz auch gut zusammen..
> 
> Vg Jürgen



Lad das Foto dann bitte auch hier mal hoch


----------



## Maxed (19. September 2014)

So bei meinem schönen blau/grauen 2012er SL ist auch die Kettenstrebe gerissen, bekomme nen roten SL 2013er Rahmen als Austausch. Hab immer ein knacken unterm fahren bemerkt und dachte erst immer es ist der Steuersatz. Hab erst dank diesem Thread mal an der Stelle nachgeschaut und siehe da 

Werde aber wegen der Farbe auch zu nem Banshee Spitfire Rahmen wechseln.

Falls wer den roten Rahmen (18") gebrauchen könnte schreibt mich an.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (22. September 2014)

Is schon Krass, es werden immer mehr Brüche und sicher nicht nur von den Usern hier im Forum.
Ich finde spätestens jetzt sollte Cube eine Rückrufaktion starten wegen den Streben, oder die Möglichkeit einräumen den Tausch selber zu machen. Gabs bei Chariot Anhängern vor ner Weile auch mal weil die Sicherung der Deichsel nicht ganz sicher war, gabs kostenlos ein Upgrade um den Hänger sicher zu machen.


----------



## kaktusflo (22. September 2014)

Jürgen67 schrieb:


> Ne Frage, da ich an meinem nun auch erste Anzeichen für nen Anriss erkennen kann. Wie lange dauert das Prozedere mit Reklamation und Austausch in letzter Zeit und kann man ev. noch zwei Monate bis zum Ende der Saison auf den Heimtrails ohne große Sprünge fahren, ohne dabei zuviel zu riskieren?



Bei mir hatte das ganze gute 6 Wochen gedauert  obwohl cube mir bereits einen neuen Rahmen zusagte und diesen anscheinend auch auf Lager hatte!? Warum es solange dauert den Rahmen aus dem Lager zu holen und zum Händler zu senden ist mir persönlich ein Rätsel !!! Zudem es keinen Carbonrahmen sondern nur noch einen aus Alu gab! (Vorgänger Stereo) 

Schlimmer jedoch fand ich, dass weder auf emails von meinem Händler noch die von mir irgendeine Reaktion kamen. Erst als ich mein bike wieder beim Händler abholen konnte und es bereits wieder zwei Tage bei mir war, hatte sich cube gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, dass der Rahmen nun beim Händler ist und es wegen der Eurobike so lange dauerte!!!???  Was mir als Endkunde egal ist, dass kann nicht zu meinem/ eurem Problem gemacht werden. Es interessiert cube schließlich auch nicht ob ich meinem bike Ausflug über´s WE absagen musste. 

Was mich allerdings wie gesagt am meisten nervt, ist das es niemand interessiert und man keine Antwort bekommt! 

Unterm Strich ... schlechter Service und viel zu lange Wartezeiten!!!!!


----------



## Acid1981 (22. September 2014)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte das ganze gute 6 Wochen gedauert  obwohl cube mir bereits einen neuen Rahmen zusagte und diesen anscheinend auch auf Lager hatte!? Warum es solange dauert den Rahmen aus dem Lager zu holen und zum Händler zu senden ist mir persönlich ein Rätsel !!! Zudem es keinen Carbonrahmen sondern nur noch einen aus Alu gab! (Vorgänger Stereo)
> 
> Schlimmer jedoch fand ich, dass weder auf emails von meinem Händler noch die von mir irgendeine Reaktion kamen. Erst als ich mein bike wieder beim Händler abholen konnte und es bereits wieder zwei Tage bei mir war, hatte sich cube gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, dass der Rahmen nun beim Händler ist und es wegen der Eurobike so lange dauerte!!!???  Was mir als Endkunde egal ist, dass kann nicht zu meinem/ eurem Problem gemacht werden. Es interessiert cube schließlich auch nicht ob ich meinem bike Ausflug über´s WE absagen musste.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich der Support von CUBE ist wohl einer der beschissensten den es gibt im Bike-Bereich. Hab Manitou letzte Woche angeschrieben am Morgen gegen 9 Uhr, am Mittag nach 14 Uhr hatte ich bereits eine Antwort und das war der US Support!!!!
Ich denke dass Cube langsam aber sicher einen Höhenflug hat und meint sie könnten sich mit den ganz grossen messen, nur das sind sie nicht!

Ich warte seit Wochen auf Antwort von denen, und ich denke wenns so weiter geht werde ich kein Fan mehr sein.
Ich hab 102kg fahrbereit und mache mir wegen der Strebe grosse Sorgen, klar kann es die ganze Zeit gut gehen aber wenn es durch einen Bruch doch mal zum Unfall mit Folgen kommt! Dass CUBE das in Kauf nimmt finde ich persönlich heftig.


----------



## sanwald81 (22. September 2014)

Ich kann mich über die Abwicklung durch meinen Händler nicht beklagen. Dass es bei mir relativ zügig ging, liegt vielleicht auch an der Größe des Händlers, obwohl das meiner Meinung nach nichts ausmachen sollte wie groß ein Händler ist. Das kann ich aber nur vermuten. 
Wegen dem Riss-Problem und meinen Bedenken nach dem ersten Austausch der Strebe und mit dem Wissen, dass es auch eine geänderte Kettenstrebe gibt, habe ich auch direkt an Cube geschrieben, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.
Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich besch...
Fehler können überall passieren, aber die Art und Weise damit umzugehen macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Acid1981 (22. September 2014)

Ja genau, aber überhaupt nicht eingehen auf die Kunden ist das Letzte, zumal der liebe Herr Pürner ohne die Kunden, heute nicht da wäre wo er bzw. Cube jetzt ist!
Ist einfach traurig zu sehen wie ein Unternehmen (von dem ich eigentlicht dachte es sei Kunden orientiert) sich zu einem richtigen Egoverein.
Klar hat Cube die Hosen voll, wenn sie einen grossen Produktionsfehler einräumen dann müssen sie auch dafür gerade stehen, was nur wieder eine Geldfrage ist. Aber ist das Vertrauen und vor allem die Gesundheit der Kunden nicht wichtiger. Ich denke dort wird erst so richtig was ins rollen kommen wenn es dann doch mal jemanden beim biken erwischt und man dahinterkommt dass Cube über das Problem bescheid wusste und nicht gehandelt hat. Cube hat nur das Glück auf seiner Seite weil der Riss nicht auf der Seite der Bremsaufnahme entsteht, sonst würde es den ganzen Hinterbau aufs übelste verjagen.
Ich habe jetzt schon drei mal mit Cube selber kontakt gehabt betreffend der Strebe und dort hat man mir geantwortet dass es gar kein Problem gebe mit der Strebe, warum wurde sie dann von Grund auf überarbeitet wenns doch kein Problem gibt?
Habe die Mails zum Glück alle gespeichert.


----------



## Vincy (22. September 2014)




----------



## Acid1981 (22. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


>


nun sag schon was du sagen willst


----------



## Maxed (23. September 2014)

Selbst ich wohne direkt bei Cube und warte noch auf den Rahmen ;P Mein Händler und sogar Leute von Cube die ich selber kenne, haben sich große Mühe gegeben, und trotzdem gabs keine gute Übereunkunft (auch wegen der Farbe). Da kam mir dann auch schon der Gedanke, wie lang das dann wohl dauern würde, wenn man jetzt nicht direkt vor Ort ist. Das ist schon etwas schade...

Deswegen wechsel ich den Rahmen auch gegen was anderes, vorallem aber weils einfach farblich nicht mehr passt/gefällt...

Insgesamt war ich aber schon mit dem AMS zufrieden, das mit der verbesserten Hinterstrebe haben die glaube ich bei den 2013er Modellen schon geändert.

Ich drück euch trotzdem die Daumen das ihr euren Rahmen bald bekommt  (Ich hoffentlich auch).

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Maxed (23. September 2014)

Sry Doppelpost (löschen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli27 (23. September 2014)

Hallo!

Jetzt verfolge ich die ganze Thematik um die Risse in der Kettenstrebe schon ne ganze Weile und muss euch nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Hab mir im Mai einen 150er Rahmen günstig gekauft und selbst aufgebaut. Beim Bikeurlaub im Vinschgau im Sommer ist mir dann auch ein kleiner Riss an der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen (aber nur, weil ich dort bewusst gesucht hab)!
Hab Fotos gemacht und an den Großhändler geschickt, bei dem ich den Rahmen gekauft hatte. Schon nach wenigen Tagen bekam ich über den Händler eine Antwort von Cube: ich konnte mir entweder nur eine Kettenstrebe (farblich leider nicht passend) oder aber einen kompletten Rahmen Modell 2013 (meiner war 2012) aussuchen. Hab mich natürlich für den ganzen Rahmen entschieden, Aufbau werd ich wieder selbst durchführen.

Momentan ist der Rahmen noch auf dem Postweg, aber die ganze Geschichte hat bisher ca. 3 Wochen gedauert. Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit noch mit dem Riss in der Kettenstrebe weiter gefahren - und da waren einige heftige Trails dabei! Der Riss hat sich nicht weiter ausgebreitet, aber das Knacken im Hinterbau wird schön langsam doch ziemlich nervend.

Also ich kann mich bisher über den Service von Cube bzw. dem Großhändler nicht beschweren, aber nervig ist das Ganze natürlich trotzdem!


----------



## maddin76 (24. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

So wie mogli27, lese ich in diesem Thema ab und zu mit. Ich habe ein AMS 150 Race Modell 2013. Gekauft im Oktober 2013 und seit dem auch einiges gefahren. Im August war ich mit dem Bike auch eine Woche lang in den Alpen unterwegs wo einiges an Höhenmetern und auch holperigen Singletrails und Drops gefahren wurde. Ich habe an der Kettenstrebe oder auch anderswo keine Risse entdecken können, scheint also der ab 2013 hergestellte Rahmen nicht davon betroffen zu sein.


----------



## Acid1981 (24. September 2014)

maddin76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> So wie mogli27, lese ich in diesem Thema ab und zu mit. Ich habe ein AMS 150 Race Modell 2013. Gekauft im Oktober 2013 und seit dem auch einiges gefahren. Im August war ich mit dem Bike auch eine Woche lang in den Alpen unterwegs wo einiges an Höhenmetern und auch holperigen Singletrails und Drops gefahren wurde. Ich habe an der Kettenstrebe oder auch anderswo keine Risse entdecken können, scheint also der ab 2013 hergestellte Rahmen nicht davon betroffen zu sein.



Die Strebe wurde ab 2013 verändert darum ist das so.


----------



## mogli27 (24. September 2014)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Die Strebe wurde ab 2013 verändert darum ist das so.


 Also mir wurde auf Anfrage von Cube mitgeteilt, dass der 2013er Rahmen, den ich jetzt bekommen soll, keine andere Kettenstrebe hat!
Aber vielleicht wurde da auch nur im Schweißprozess etwas verändert und die Naht hält ab 2013 einfach besser?!


----------



## malben (24. September 2014)

Mein (ehemaliges) AMS 150 Pro WAR ein 2013 Modell und hatte zweimal innerhalb von 1000 Km 2 (!!) Kettenstrebenrisse...
Beim erstenmal waren es 8 Wochen und beim zweitenmal 5 Wochen bis ich mein Bike wieder hatte.
Die Geänderte Strebe wurde auch erst beim zweitenmal eingebaut.


----------



## Acid1981 (25. September 2014)

Cube hätte einfach einen Test unter Pedallast durchführen müssen, dann hätten sie bei der Entwiklung sicher was bemerkt.
So wie das aussieht kommt der Riss von der Pedallast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (25. September 2014)

Geht mal ne Runde radeln würde ich an dieser Stelle vorschlagen!

Scheint zu wirken? ;-)


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

Also noch mal zum Verständnis für alle die denken was will der:
Ich möchte mir gerne die überarbeitete Kettenstrebe für mein AMS150 kaufen.
Ich will nichts umsonst und die Farbe ist mir absolut scheissegal denn ich werds eh lackieren.
Es ist echt unglaublich hier im Forum denn man muss sich hier am Schluss von gewissen Usern beleidigen lassen obwohl man hier nur einen Rat sucht.
Cube antwortet gar nicht, obwohl sie selber gesagt haben dass es möglich sei eine zu bekommen.
Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt!


----------



## sanwald81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem ersten Riss meiner Kettenstrebe habe ich über meinen Händler auch angefragt, ob es möglich sei, eine geänderte Kettenstrebe zu kaufen. Mir wurde aber mitgeteilt, dass die Strebe nicht käuflich zu erwerben ist und nur gegen eine kaputte ausgetauscht wird. Nach dem erneuten Riss der getauschten Strebe habe ich zum Glück eine geänderte bekommen.


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Riss meiner Kettenstrebe habe ich über meinen Händler auch angefragt, ob es möglich sei, eine geänderte Kettenstrebe zu kaufen. Mir wurde aber mitgeteilt, dass die Strebe nicht käuflich zu erwerben ist und nur gegen eine kaputte ausgetauscht wird. Nach dem erneuten Riss der getauschten Strebe habe ich zum Glück eine geänderte bekommen.


Ja das mag schon sein dass dein Händler dir das so gesagt hat, aber mir hat CUBE direkt gesagt dass es möglich ist die geänderte Strebe zu erhalten. Sie haben mir gesagt dass ich die Strebe über meinen Händler bekomme, der ist ein Online Shop und der hat mir wiederum gesagt dass er sie nicht bestelle da er nicht für solche Sachen zuständig ist. Dann habe ich mal einen Vertragshändler von Cube in unserer Nähe gefragt und der kam mir mit der Antwort ich hätte das Bike (Rahmen) nicht bei ihm gekauft also könne er da nichts machen.(will wohl eher nichts
machen)
Als ich dann wieder mit Cube kontakt aufnahm wollte ich den Vorschlag bringen dass Cube mir einen Händler nennt bei dem ich die Strebe bekomme.
Bis jetzt habe ich keine Antwort mehr erhalten von Cube also denke ich werde ich jetzt selber einige Händler aufsuchen und mich schlau machen wer von denen im Stande ist mir die geänderte Strebe zu besorgen und der wird dann von mir garantiert nen Bonus bekommen bei dem er sagt "der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt".

Gruss Acid


----------



## Achtzig (1. Oktober 2014)

Er hat's ja gelöscht... Und ich glaub, Dein Anliegen ist verstanden worden. Leider ist auch nicht neu, dass Cube wohl nicht so wirklich am einzelnen Kunden interessiert ist. Zumindest nicht unbedingt daran, dass der dann auch zufrieden ist. HAst Du mal geschaut, ob Di ganze Rahmen noch irgendwo neu kriegst? Kannst ja dann umbauen und wieder verkaufen. Aber ob das Sinnvoll ist?

Nochmal zur Kettenstrebenproblematik: Wie lang haben Eure denn so gehalten? Meine is innerhalb der ersten 1000 km gerissen, würde ich meinen. Offensichtlich also irgendwas deutlich daneben gegangen beim Schweißen. Ging das bei Euch auch so schnell?


----------



## sanwald81 (1. Oktober 2014)

Beim ersten Riss kann ich nicht sagen wann der auftrat. Gemerkt habe ich's nach ca. 4500 - 5000km. Beim 2. Mal habe ich dann regelmäßig geschaut, da war's dann nach ca. 1000km wieder soweit.


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Er hat's ja gelöscht... Und ich glaub, Dein Anliegen ist verstanden worden. Leider ist auch nicht neu, dass Cube wohl nicht so wirklich am einzelnen Kunden interessiert ist. Zumindest nicht unbedingt daran, dass der dann auch zufrieden ist. HAst Du mal geschaut, ob Di ganze Rahmen noch irgendwo neu kriegst? Kannst ja dann umbauen und wieder verkaufen. Aber ob das Sinnvoll ist?


Ich will eine geänderte Strebe um einem Bruch und dem ganzen hin und her vorzubeugen, das habe ich ganz am Anfang mal erwähnt. dass es mit einem Cube Bike so ein riesen Problem wird an ein Ersatzteil zu kommen hätte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## Achtzig (1. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt: Ich glaube, Dein Anliegen ist verstanden worden. Und niemand kauft etwas in der Erwartung sich Probleme einzukaufen. Noch hast Du ja auch keine. Vielleicht reagiert Deine Umwelt deswegen so verhalten.


----------



## mogli27 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Riss nach ca. 500 km entdeckt. Bin seither etwa nochmal 500 gefahren und der Riss hat sich nicht verändert. Also denke ich es kann durchaus sein, dass man mit dem Riss eine Zeit lang rum fährt, ohne es zu bemerken! Ich hab meinen Ersatzrahmen jetzt schon daheim, werd aber diese Saison noch mit dem Riss fertig fahren und regelmäßig kontrollieren.


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich glaube, Dein Anliegen ist verstanden worden. Und niemand kauft etwas in der Erwartung sich Probleme einzukaufen. Noch hast Du ja auch keine. Vielleicht reagiert Deine Umwelt deswegen so verhalten.


Ja es kann sein dass meine Umwelt so verhalten reagiert, aber was ist daran so falsch sich abzusichern, vor allem wenn man sich die Schweissnaht an meiner Strebe anschaut, dann ist die aber mal gar nicht vertrauens erweckend und ich will es einfach nicht riskieren.
Aber ich denke wie ich jetzt schon so oft gemerkt hab in einigen Threats (auch welche die ich nur verfolgt habe) kommt es nicht immer zu einem Ergebnis mit dem man etwas anfangen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

So habe grad bei einem Arbeitskollegen die Strebe begutachtet, er hat das 2013 Race und es kommt mir so vor als sei die schweissnaht etwas massiger aber ich muss das noch mal vergleichen.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Oktober 2014)

Tja acid wer im Netz kauft.... Sry den kann ich mir net verkneifen. Und ja der onlinehändler ist für dich zuständig und jeder Einzelhändler der speziel auf den ganzen ärger mit Iwelchem Geraffel keine Lust hat, hat das Recht dich abzuweisen. Man bedenke wieviel hin und her dafür manchmal nötig ist da kann ich des durchaus nachvollziehen.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Tja acid wer im Netz kauft.... Sry den kann ich mir net verkneifen. Und ja der onlinehändler ist für dich zuständig und jeder Einzelhändler der speziel auf den ganzen ärger mit Iwelchem Geraffel keine Lust hat, hat das Recht dich abzuweisen. Man bedenke wieviel hin und her dafür manchmal nötig ist da kann ich des durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


ja da muss ich dir schon ein bisschen Recht geben mit dem wer im Netz kauft, aber eben nur im deutschen Netz da ist das so abartig umständlich. Habe aber jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen und denke dass ich den Rahmen abstossen werde, dann hat sich das mit dem hin und her.
Und noch was, hätte Cube sich so verhalten wie beim Sting dann gebe es die ganzen Diskusionen hier im Forum nicht.


----------



## Vincy (1. Oktober 2014)

So lange die Schwinge da hält, gibt es keinen Grund die zu tauschen! 
Das Problem beim Sting war eine ganz andere Ursache und war auch nicht bei allen Rahmen.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/rueckrufe/sting-super-hpc-2010/


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> So lange die Schwinge da hält, gibt es keinen Grund die zu tauschen!
> Das Problem beim Sting war eine ganz andere Ursache und war auch nicht bei allen Rahmen.
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/rueckrufe/sting-super-hpc-2010/


Ja aber nach dem ich heute das Race 2013 von meinem Arbeitskolegen anschauen konnte bin ich mir sicher dass es die Schweissnähte sind bei meinem 2012 Pro sind sie irgendwie nicht ganz so stark von der Optik her.
Bin mit jedem von meinen Cubes zufrieden nur das mit dem AMS nervt mich einfach.
Ich bau es ja so auf dass es auch optisch auf einander abgestimmt ist und dann verreckts mir doch und ich muss wieder alles ändern.
Ich denk ich überleg mir das alles noch mal.


----------



## Acid1981 (1. Oktober 2014)

Dabei find ichs so geil


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2014)

Dann kauf dir einen neuen Rahmen, die Rahmensets bekommt man recht günstig.


----------



## Acid1981 (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir einen neuen Rahmen, die Rahmensets bekommt man recht günstig.


Würdest Du weiterfahren und abwarten, oder warten bis wieder ein passender Rahmen irgendwo zu kaufen ist?


----------



## Achtzig (2. Oktober 2014)

Fragst Du das jetzt ernsthaft? Ein paar Posts weiter oben habe ich Dir genau diesen Vorschlag auch schon mal gemacht. Und wie viele Leute haben Dir hier schon empfohlen einfach weiter zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (2. Oktober 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Fragst Du das jetzt ernsthaft? Ein paar Posts weiter oben habe ich Dir genau diesen Vorschlag auch schon mal gemacht. Und wie viele Leute haben Dir hier schon empfohlen einfach weiter zu fahren?


Sorry Achtzig habe nicht gesehen dass du mich damit gemeint hast, wenns bei dir sogar auf Korsika gehalten hat dann werd ich deinen Ratschlag befolgen. Und immer schön kontrollieren.


----------



## Maxed (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meinen Austauschrahmen gerade abgeholt, es ist die neue gefräste Kettenstrebe verbaut  Zur Info an alle!







Falls wer am Rahmen Interesse hat, meldet euch 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## trackspeed80 (30. November 2014)

pistenbrenner schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch die geänderte Kettenstrebe am Bike, sieht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus und passt optisch zum Race. Nachdem ich die ausgebaute Kettenstrebe gesehen habe kann ich nur an alle AMS Fahrer appellieren:
> LIEBE AMS FAHRER PRÜFT REGELMÄSSIG EURE KETTENSTREBEN AUF RISSE



Hallo Gemeinde

vielen Dank für diese Infos.  Auch ich habe heute nach einem knappen  Jahr einen Riss entdeckt. 

Dankbare Grüße aus der fränkischen Schweiz
Andreas


----------



## Achtzig (30. November 2014)

Naja,  sollte ja mittlerweile schneller gehen mit den Ersatzteilen...  HatHat eigentlich schon mal wer probiert ein größeres Rad in die neue Schwinge zu stecken?


----------



## trackspeed80 (3. Dezember 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Naja,  sollte ja mittlerweile schneller gehen mit den Ersatzteilen...  HatHat eigentlich schon mal wer probiert ein größeres Rad in die neue Schwinge zu stecken?


Leider nicht

Lieferung KW17 2015 

das ist heftig,

Gruß


----------



## Zette (3. Dezember 2014)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Leider nicht
> 
> Lieferung KW17 2015
> 
> ...



alter schwede-ich würde das ne ziemliche frechheit nennen

wie ist denn die abwicklung vonstatten gegangen-hast du dich bei cube gemeldet, bilder hingeschickt etc..?

gruß, zette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trackspeed80 (3. Dezember 2014)

Zette schrieb:


> alter schwede-ich würde das ne ziemliche frechheit nennen
> 
> wie ist denn die abwicklung vonstatten gegangen-hast du dich bei cube gemeldet, bilder hingeschickt etc..?
> 
> gruß, zette


Hallo Zette

Habe ein Bild an meinen Händler gesendet. Der hat es weitergeleitet. Das ging sehr schnell von statten. Jetzt heißt es warten. Ich habe zum Glück noch ein Bergradelzum Fahren.

Aber an sich schockt mich die Lieferzeit, und ich finde die Ersatzteilversorgung für ein Mtb von 2013 beschämend.

ich halte Euch am laufenden. Welche Strebe kommt, wann usw.

viele Grüße


----------



## sanwald81 (3. Dezember 2014)

Cube hat sie echt nicht mehr alle. Das sind über 4 Monate für ein Ersatzteil eines eigentlich noch recht aktuellen Modells. In der Zeit könnten die das Teil neu konstruieren, produzieren und mit dem langsamsten Kahn nach Europa schippern. Da läuft doch irgendwas gewaltig in die falsche Richtung bei denen. Was denke die, wozu sich jemand ein Fahrrad kauft? Bestimmt nicht nur zum in den Keller stellen und anschauen. Wenn man sich so eine Ersatzteilversorgung mal beim Auto vorstellt. Von so nem Hersteller würde bald keiner mehr was kaufen.
Bin echt mal gespannt, wie lange das jetzt wirklich dauert.


----------



## Acid1981 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ha Ha Ha Ha, ich hab die Cube Scheisse entsorgt und bin zu Propain übergelaufen, schauts euch an, die habens wirklich drauf, und die würden auch nicht schwer verletzte Endkunden in kauf nehemen!
Vor allem bleiben die Klein, die haben keinen Zwischenhändler, sie habein ein eigenes Hammergeiles Konzept das sich Propain Friends nennt!
Ich wart seit Monaten auf eine Antwort von diesem beschissenen Cube Support. Aber es geht nichts bei denen.
Das Konzept von Cube ist einen billigen Rahmen mit teuren Komponenten füttern und dann als Prestige Bike verkaufen.
Man kann auch einen absolut beschissenen Tannenbaum nehmen und mit wunderschönem Weinachtsschmuck vollhängen dann ist der auch Prestige.
Zufriedene Kunden/Biker sehen anders aus als manche AMS Fahrer hier im Forum!


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Dezember 2014)

Genau den lieber zum Versender....  *kopf--->wand*


----------



## Maxed (3. Dezember 2014)

@Acid1981: Ich hätte es jetzt zwar nicht so krass ausgedrückt, aber im Prinzip hast du recht... Mittlerweile würde ich da jedem lieber zu Radon verweisen, auch wenn die Rahmen aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen 

Mein Banshee Spitfire mit den alten AMS 150 Teilen macht sehr viel Spaß 

Einzig gegen mein Hanzz kann ich bis jetzt nicht klagen, das hält immernoch. Gut da waren auch noch große Lager verbaut 

So genug OT 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich find halt die Art und Weise total mies.  Da is doch der einzelnen vollkommen egal.  Bis ich zu meinem Ersatz Rahmen kam war das Rad länger kaputt als dass ich's gefahren wäre. Derweil keine Anstalten von cube da irgendwie für Info zu sorgen. Geschweige denn irgendwas zu unternehmen um meine Stimmung zu heben. Erst als ich echt sauer wurde haben die mir und jetzt Achtung : einen Rucksack angeboten.  Vk im Netz keine 30 Euro. Da kam ich mir dann schon verarscht vor.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Dezember 2014)

Hast du dich persönlich mit beschäftigt oder der Händler?  Cube ist teils schwierig aber wenn der Händler da nen guten Draht zu hat kommt man für gewöhnlich schnell zu einer Einigung


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2014)

Der Händler. Aber der kann ja auch nix weiter machen,  als den Bedarf weiter zu melden. Und er hat sich da genauso hängen lassen gefühlt wie ich. So waren wir alle angeschissen. Ich vom Händler,  der von cube.
Kann ja nicht sein,  dass da guter oder schlechter Draht darüber entscheidet wie gut und schnell ein Mangel behoben wird... Schließlich nehmen die auch nur gutes Geld?


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Dezember 2014)

Naja beim ams weiß ich es nicht aber meistens kommen reklamationsrahmen z.B. Beim reaction so nach 3 Wochen an... Je nach Jahreszeit


----------



## Acid1981 (3. Dezember 2014)

@Maxed: Ich hab mich jetzt noch relativ vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
Ich hab auch noch ein Hanzz, auch das hält aber die AMS Geschichte ist das was mich irre gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich unterstelle da auch keinem bösen Willen,  wenn Ersatzteile vorrätig sind werden die das schon ordentlich abwickeln. Das Problem war eben (und scheint ja jetzt auch wieder zu sein),  dass keine Ersatzteile vorhanden waren.  Und da hat's halt Null notfallplan oder so gegeben.  Noch nicht mal ne ordentliche Information zum weiteren Vorgehen. Man wurde halt von einer Termin Ankündigung zur nächsten vertröstet.


----------



## Acid1981 (3. Dezember 2014)

@Achtzig: Du brauchst es nicht schönreden, die kennen das Problem sonst hätten sie nie die Strebe verändert, nur sind sie überhaupt nicht am Kunden sonder nur an seinem Geld interessiert. Wenn der Big Boss von Cube sich doch nur so verhalten würde wie zu der Zeit als er noch mit dem Vater zusammen das Unternehmen aufgebaut hat, denn es wäre ohne zufriedene Kunden nie etwas geworden. Und jetzt wirkt es wie wenn die alten Ideale völlig verloren gegangen sind, echt schade! Ich denke sie wachen erst auf wenn es einen schwerverletzten oder sogar ..... geben wird., was ich nicht hoffe und wünsche. Aber wenn mal einer mit seinem AMS in den Bergen herumfährt und an einem Abgrund die Strebe brechen würde, und es herauskähme dass Cube dieses Problem bekannt war, dann mal gute Nacht für die Firma! Ist ein AMS nicht ein All Mountain Bike?
Wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Dezember 2014)

Da stimme ich voll zu und des für des ams keine teile vorhanden sind macht mich auch stutzig. Immerhin ist es extrem weit verbreitet


----------



## Achtzig (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt  gar nicht soooo tragisch. Dass da wirklich was gebrochen ist hab ich bisher noch nicht mitbekommen. Der Riss ist ja anfangs stabil gewachsen, das Versagen hat sich also brav angekündigt. Dass da mal was schief geht in der Produktion kann schon mal passieren. Was mich aber total angast ist die Wertschätzung,  die einem da entgegen gebracht wird. Da bist du, wenn die deine Kohle Einmal haben, nötig wie ein Kropf...


----------



## malben (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich war je gleich zweimal davon betroffen (ein paar seiten vorher im im Thread).
Ich bekam erst beim zweiten Schadensfall eine Konstruktiv andere Kettenstrebe. 
Hab mein AMS150 zum Kaufangeboten und bin zu RADON.
Das Bike hat jetzt fast die gleiche Reichweite hinter sich wie das AMS,  teilweise höher belastez und es ist noch alles ganz...
Und der Support... TOP. Anruf genügt und es wird geholfen. (Wobei Propain auch ne OPTION war...)


----------



## Jürgen67 (21. Dezember 2014)

So hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Ams 150, welches nun ein Jahr alt ist...fahre regelmäßig und man kann schön die Fortentwicklung des 
Risses beobachten....

Das zweite Bild ist die Bremsleitung hinten kurz vor der Scheibe...ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen. Höchst gefährlich..entweder meine Bremse fällt auf einen Schlag aus oder so wie es aussieht, ist der Rahmen durch geschliffen. Traurig bei so einem teuren Rad. Bei einem Auto hätte der Konstruktionsfehler einen Rückruf zur Folge...schaut mal nach oder ist das nur bei mir ein Problem?

Vg Jürgen


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Dezember 2014)

Scheuern der Leitungen ist aber nix neues... Da hilft nur Kabelbinder o.ä


----------



## navpp (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bräuchte einen neuen Steuersatz und hätte gerne ein möglichst flach bauendes Modell. Die Links von einem der früheren Posts funktionieren leider nicht mehr. Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## sanwald81 (30. Dezember 2014)

navpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bräuchte einen neuen Steuersatz und hätte gerne ein möglichst flach bauendes Modell. Die Links von einem der früheren Posts funktionieren leider nicht mehr. Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr empfehlen?



 Ich habe mir nur für oben einen neuen Steuersatz besorgt, weil ich auch den Lenker etwas tiefer montieren wollte. Habe den hier von Acros genommen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...atz-Oberteil-p34862/schwarz-ZS44-28-6-o25265/

Unten ist ein integrierter verbaut. Da müßte z.B. der hier passen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Ai-52-S-IS52-30-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34917/

Die Bezeichnung für den Steuersatz im AMS ist: oben ZS44/28,6; unten IS52/40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (30. Dezember 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung für den Steuersatz im AMS ist: oben ZS44/28,6; unten IS52/40



Perfekt, danke! das ist genau die Information die mir gefehlt hat!


----------



## ekib (1. Januar 2015)

Hätte da mal eine Frage, kann man ein AMS 150 Race Rahmen 2013 umbauen auf 27,5 er Laufräder?


----------



## malben (1. Januar 2015)

ekib schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage, kann man ein AMS 150 Race Rahmen 2013 umbauen auf 27,5 er Laufräder?


Soweit ich weiss geht es hinten nicht. Und vorne muss dann eh ne andere Gabel rein. Da musste halt schauen ob's mit der Einbaulänge hinkommt...


----------



## ekib (3. Januar 2015)

ohne Rahmen schwierig, aber ich denke auch das es hinten eng wird. Gabel wäre ja nicht das Problem.


----------



## Jürgen67 (19. Januar 2015)

So, ich habe nun über meinen Händler bzgl. der Hinterbauproblematik und dem Schweißnahtriss die Rückmeldung erhalten, das Cube erst Ende April einen Ersatz liefern kann. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen, kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen (direkt an Cube schreiben etc.) und weiß jemand, welche Rechte man hier hat (Bike ist 15 Monate alt - Ersatzrad, Schadenersatz für Ersatzbikekosten etc.)?

Nachdem im April ein Bikeurlaub geplant ist, macht mir das langsam Sorgen....


----------



## Achtzig (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mit Rücktritt vom Kauf gedroht,  so sollte wenigstens ein Ersatz rad zu bekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z18646 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand von euch die HUBER BUCHSEN für den Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn ja wie sind die Erfahrung damit und könnte mir jemand die Masse nennen. Sollte man auch gleich die Gleitlager tauschen?


----------



## sanwald81 (20. Januar 2015)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat schon jemand von euch die HUBER BUCHSEN für den Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn ja wie sind die Erfahrung damit und könnte mir jemand die Masse nennen. Sollte man auch gleich die Gleitlager tauschen?



Ich habe die Huber Buchsen gleich am Anfang eingebaut, weil die Originalteile so dermaßen schwergängig liefen. Die Huber Buchsen gehen viel leichter und meiner Meinung nach verbessert sich das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers spürbar. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, verbaut Fox mittlerweile ähnliche Kunststoffgleitlager. Musste nach dem Wechsel sogar den Luftdruck im Dämpfer etwas erhöhen, weil ich durch die leichtgängigeren Buchsen mehr SAG hatte.
Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Maße und nicht die Masse der Buchsen 
Bei meinem AMS von 2011 ist die Einbaubreite vorne 22,2mm und hinten 40mm. Die Gleitlager muss man immer mit wechseln. Sind ja beim Huber aus Kunststoff mit harteloxierten Dämpferbolzen. Bei Verschleiß müssen dann nur die günstigen Kunststofflager getauscht werden. Der Dämpferbolzen beim AMS hat nen Durchmesser von 8mm.
Bei meinem anderen Fully mir RS Dämpfer war der Unterschied beim Wechsel auf Huber Buchsen nicht ganz so groß. Da waren die Originalteile auch schon recht leichtgängig. Hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Januar 2015)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat schon jemand von euch die HUBER BUCHSEN für den Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn ja wie sind die Erfahrung damit und könnte mir jemand die Masse nennen. Sollte man auch gleich die Gleitlager tauschen?



Ich kann die Teile auch nur empfehlen!
Habe sie vor zwei Jahren in mein AMS 130 verbaut. Laufen bisher tadellos und verleihen dem damals bereits werkseitig gut abgestimmten Fox-Fahrwerk noch mehr Sensibilität.
Hier der Link zum damaligen Faden, in welchem ich diverse Photos zum Einbau der Hubers eingestellt habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-ams-130-thread.555249/page-15#post-9463116


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Und wie ist das mit der Wippneigung? Besonders Rund treten kann ich wohl nicht und hab Sorge, dass ich mir da mit besserem Ansprechen auch schlimmeres Schaukeln ins Boot hol?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit der Wippneigung? Besonders Rund treten kann ich wohl nicht und hab Sorge, dass ich mir da mit besserem Ansprechen auch schlimmeres Schaukeln ins Boot hol?



Schau mal *hier*!


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab bei ProPedal und Boostvalve geguckt, ok?  ;-)

Aber so wirklich unterdrückt krieg ich das Schaukeln nicht mit den Rädchen und Hebelchen.


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ich hab bei ProPedal und Boostvalve geguckt, ok?  ;-)
> 
> Aber so wirklich unterdrückt krieg ich das Schaukeln nicht mit den Rädchen und Hebelchen.



Dann mußt Du wohl mit der Federgabel-, bzw. Dämpferpumpe 'ran und mehr Druck machen.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Jupp, das hilft, ich komm dann so aber eher Richtung wenig SAG und harter Hinterbau. Und wenn ich dann noch zusätzlich leichter laufende Lager hab müsste sich das doch noch verstärken, oder?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. Januar 2015)

Die Fahrwerkeinstellung ist insbesondere für Anfänger mit neuen Komponenten eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Ich schlage zur weiterführenden Lektüre das "Dämpfer- und Gabel-Forum" vor.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Du bist mir eine große Hilfe, danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (20. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Du bist mir eine große Hilfe, danke schön



Sorry! Mit meinem wenig diplomatischen Post wollte ich eigentlich nur von der Tatsache ablenken, daß die Fahrwerkeinstellung nach vier Jahren für mich immer noch das vielzitierte Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

passt schon, da sind wir schon zu zweit ;-)


----------



## _Alex_ (20. Januar 2015)

z18646 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat schon jemand von euch die HUBER BUCHSEN für den Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn ja wie sind die Erfahrung damit und könnte mir jemand die Masse nennen. Sollte man auch gleich die Gleitlager tauschen?


Hab bei mir die neuen original Fox-Buchsen aus Kunststoff eingebaut. Nähere Infos findest Du hier (ist an der Stelle identisch zum AMS 130):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11620189/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...gerbezeichnungen_poster_ibc_alex_-jpg.265710/


Ist ein Poster mit den Maßen und Bestellnummern.

Die Teile funktionieren super.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Januar 2015)

Gab schon lang nix mehr zu gucken, oder?


----------



## Apollon (14. Februar 2015)

Sieht nach einer traumhaften Wintertour aus 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir, statt mein in die Jahre gekommenes Hardtail für knapp 300€ wieder fit zu machen, auf ein Fully mit mehr Geländepotential umzusteigen. Dabei fiel mir folgendes Angebot für ein Cube in die Hände:
Cube ams 150 sl - angeblich ein Modell von 2012 26"

Fox Talas 110 - 150 mm
Fox float ctd 130 mm
DT CSW MA 2.0 straightpull wheelset
komplett Shimano XT 10-fach
XT Bremsen
Reverb Sattelstütze
Ist wohl ein Vorführmodell, könnte also durchaus ein paar km gefahren, vielleicht sogar mal umgekippt sein o.Ä..
Stimmt ihr mir zu, dass dieses Rad für 1500 Tacken ein super Schnapper ist? Seht ihr irgendwelche gravierenden Nachteile? Habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen?

Danke für Eure Meinung


----------



## Achtzig (14. Februar 2015)

Also für meins ist mir mit neuem Plastik Rahmen und sonst fast nicht gebrauchen Original Komponenten vom race von 2012 am Anfang der letzten Saison maximal 1800 geboten worden. Deswegen find ich 1500 für alu und ne Saison älter schon nich hinterher geschmissen. Wenn du's kaufen willst,  check auf alle Fälle mal die Lager ohne Dämpfer,  die waren bei meinen ams (2 Stück) jeweils nach einem jahr alle rauh.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle AMS 150 Fahrer,
Ich baue mir gerade ein AMS 150 Pro neu auf und benötige ein Steuersatz...
Ist dieser hier der richtige?

http://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube...schwarz.html?gclid=CJT86Zjv9cMCFRHKtAodxWsARQ

Dort steht nämlich überall nur AMS Race...
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Zette (25. Februar 2015)

jup, sollte passen-nur schade, dass die shis angaben fehlen.
oben semi müsste zs44 sein und unten voll integriert is52.
hab mir das damals aus dem cane creek 40 satz zusammengestellt, bislang gabs das noch nicht in dieser form kombiniert soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Februar 2015)

Hey danke!
Habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen, oben 44 mm, unten 52 mm.
Dann werde ich mir das mal bestellen! 

Wenn es langsam nach Bike aussieht stelle ich mal ein Foto rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (27. Februar 2015)

Zette schrieb:


> jup, sollte passen-nur schade, dass die shis angaben fehlen.



Danke nochmal - Steuersatz passt!!!
Gerade eingebaut, weiter geht's!


----------



## Zette (27. Februar 2015)

siehstewoll 
viel erfolg noch-mein hobel ist gestern fertig geworden, pedale haben noch gefehlt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (28. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus... Haste die Pike drin?






Mir fehlen noch neue Bremsleitungen und die Kurbel... 
Dann isses ausfahrbereit!


----------



## Zette (28. Februar 2015)

jup das ist die ganz neue-wat mut dat mut
ich dacht mir, wenn schon ein selbstbau, dann so ziemlich vom feinsten wie geht alles-traumhaft 
was hast du denn für nen rahmen-auch den berüchtigten 2012er?
wo hast du ihn denn her?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (28. Februar 2015)

Hey, das ist ein 2013 er, und den Rahmen habe ich hier her: 

http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully.htm

Hatte vorher ein Sting HPC, nun nach einem Rahmenbruch gehe ich auf Alu und mehr Federweg, Bremsen, LRS und Lenkeinheit behalte ich, alles andere kommt neu!
Also auch ein kompletter Neuaufbau...


----------



## Zette (28. Februar 2015)

schlierseer hab ich schon fast vermutet, die rahmen gibt es ja auch nicht mehr wie sand am meer-hoffe nur, irgendwann noch einen zu ergattern in 22 zoll-2013 oder 2014er baujahr.
das mit der kettenstrebe beim 2012er ist mir zu heiss, aber das wusste ich vor dem rahmenkauf noch nicht...doof gelaufenaber egal, die meisten komponenten kann man ja auch in andere rahmen bauen falls ich nicht mehr an aktuellere ams-rahmen komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (28. Februar 2015)

22 Zoll AMS 150 hat er noch da... Ganz unten, in der gleichen Farbe wie meiner... Inkl. Fox CTD Dämpfer für 539,-


----------



## Zette (28. Februar 2015)

jup den hab ich gesehen-wird dann umlackiert weils pure black sein muss
das dumme ist nur-da ist noch die alte strebe drin, nützt mir also nix..


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (4. März 2015)

Hallo nochmal...
Habe gerade 2 Probleme beim Neuaufbau meines AMS 150.

1.  unten wo die beiden innenverlegten Züge rauskommen, benötige ich einen Zuganschlag.
Meine Zugenden fallen durch..., dadurch kann ich natürlich nicht richtig Spannung aufbauen! 
Woher bekommt man diesen?






Fehlt mir dort was??

2.
Mein Schaltwerk ist nicht richtig in der Flucht, wenn ich von oben gucke laufen die beiden Schaltwerkröllchen schief... Rahmen und Schaltauge sind natürlich neu, Schaltwerk auch?!?!






Hoffe auf dem Foto kann man was erkennen....

Vielen Dank vorab für die Hilfe!


----------



## killerschnauze (4. März 2015)

Hallo
Bei mir hatte das Schaltauge Spiel, das Schaltwerk konnte man etwas drehen.
Ist aber ein SHPC


----------



## sanwald81 (5. März 2015)

Hallo,
das mit dem Schaltwerk ist bei mir auch so gewesen. Beim Festziehen der Befestigungsschraube des Schaltauges einfach das Schaltauge mit einem pasenden Gabelschlüssel gegenhalten, dann sollte es etwas besser fluchten.

Für die Bohrungen der Schaltzüge fehlen dir die passenden Buchsen. Die haben einen Bund, damit sie nicht in den Rahmen rutschen. Darin wiederrum wird die Endkappe der Aussenhülle gesteckt. Die sollten normalerweise beim Rahmen dabei sein. Keine Ahnung, ob man die beim Cube-Händler einzeln bekommt. Könnte man sich aber auch selber drehen, sofern man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Wenn Du Maße brauchst, einfach melden.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (5. März 2015)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Für die Bohrungen der Schaltzüge fehlen dir die passenden Buchsen. Die haben einen Bund, damit sie nicht in den Rahmen rutschen.



Hey vielen Dank für diese lange Antwort!
Könnte mir nun an Hand von Fotos und Beschreibung etwas darunter vorstellen und habe was in meiner Kleinteilesammlung gefunden:






Passt perfekt!
Nun zum gehts weiter zum Schaltwerk!
Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. März 2015)

Hey, mein neues AMS 150 ist fertig! 
Kompletter Neuaufbau...
Aber seht selbst!


----------



## Zette (7. März 2015)

jawoll, sieht super aus-ok, die farbwahl ist geschmackssache, zumindest bei den griffen.
welcher dämpfer ist das, und welche rahmengröße hast du nochmal?
weil scheinbar neuere fox dämpfer angeblich nichtmehr in etwas ältere rahmen passen, zb float ctd usw-die hauptkammer ist im bereich der augen für die buchse zu groß....


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. März 2015)

Hey, 
okay ich habe u.a. die Griffe vom Sting vorher übernommen... Mal sehen ob es da noch was anderes gibt.
Rahmengröße ist 20" und der Dämpfer ist ein Float CTD, der war bei dem Rahmen dabei, daher musste ich mir wegen Anpassung und so keine Sorgen machen.
Bin gerade die erste kleine Einstelltour gefahren und fühle jetzt schon pudelwohl! Klar, ein paar Feineinstellungen an Schaltung und Dämpfer müssen noch sein, aber sonst läuft´s...


----------



## umbra81 (17. März 2015)

Verdammisch... jetzt hat`s es mich auch erwischt mit der doofen Kettenstrebe!! Bilder des Risses auch gleich mal an meinen Cube-Händler des Vertrauens geschickt, der meinte auch gleich das  eingeschickt werden muss :-( My red Lady hat mittlerweile 7.000km auf dem Buckel und die Alpen 1x überquert - bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Hobel  Was denkt ihr über die Lieferzeiten einer neuen Strebe bzw. wie sich der ganze Austausch hinziehen wird? Will im August wieder über die Alpen, bis dahin dürfte das doch erledigt sein, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Ich meine, die letzten Fälle gingen recht schnell über die Bühne, oder? Kommt wohl immer darauf an, ob Streben vorrätig sind oder nicht. Wenn nicht... Ich hab über ein halbes Jahr gewartet... Toitoitoi jedenfalls!


----------



## umbra81 (17. März 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> ... Ich hab über ein halbes Jahr gewartet...



das ist ja grauenvoll!! Bist du trotzdem mit der gerissenen Strebe gefahren? Wurde dein komplettes Bike eingeschickt oder nur per Foto reklamiert?


----------



## Achtzig (17. März 2015)

Bin zunächst mal mit einem scharfen Auge auf den Riss weiter gefahren und hab mir dann einfach zur Entlastung noch ein Rad gekauft 

Aber solang Du den Riss im Auge hast seh ich auch keinen Grund nicht weiter zu fahren. Man muss halt dann hoffen, rechtzeitig zu erkennen dass es vorbei ist. 

Reklamiert hab ich beim Händler per Foto.


----------



## Zette (17. März 2015)

im ams130 thread liest man, das angeblich keine streben mehr für 26er vorhanden sind-die haben ersatzweise fritzz rahmen etc bekommen...oder sting, weiss ich grad ned genau.
war etwas erschrocken, das heisst ja, für alle zukünftigen strebenbrüche:
"pech gehabt, kannst das halbe bike haken weil nicht mehr alles mit nem anderen rahmen kompatibel ist?!"
hab mein bike nämlich jetzt auch ready zum fahren und bin echt erschrocken, weil entweder aufm gebrauchtmarkt glück haben oder gleich nen anderen rahmen organisieren...wisst ihr da genaueres?

greetz, zette


----------



## umbra81 (17. März 2015)

Zitat Cube: "Sollte ein Bruch innerhalb dieser Zeit (ab Verkaufsdatum) auftreten, verpflichten wir uns diesen Artikel durch einen gleichen oder ähnlichen Artikel zu ersetzen."

Also bei einem "ähnlichen" Artikel sollten doch eigentlich keinen so großen Differenzen auftreten, oder?? Wahrscheinlich mal wieder Auslegungssache bei Cube!! Ich bekomme die Krise wenn ich jetzt alle Komponenten neu kaufen muss! :-(


----------



## Zette (17. März 2015)

angeblich werden die streben nichtmehr produziert auf vorrat (was eh ne sauerei ist aufgrund des bekanntheitsgrades mit der fehlkonstruktion), daher greift hier wohl dann "ähnlicher artikel" und entpuppt sich als rahmen aus einer anderen serie!?!
cube eben...da wundert es einen fast nichtmehr.
mal abwarten-spekulationsniveau hat gegen richtige fakten nichts zu melden


----------



## umbra81 (18. März 2015)

Okay, es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Kettenstrebe: Vormittag hat mein FH bei Cube reklamiert, Nachmittag kam die Info sie eine matt schwarze Kettenstrebe vom 120er AMS auf Lager haben und die gleich rausschicken. Einbau/Bearbeitungsgebühr kostet mich dann nochmal 50 Taler da es nicht der Cubehändler war bei dem ich mein Bike gekauft habe. Kurzum, die haben die Streben noch auf Lager und es scheint recht zügig zu gehen!


----------



## Zette (18. März 2015)

ouh das klingt vielversprechend-hat das foto mit dem riß gereicht dafür?
und wird denn die strebe vom 120er auch ans 150er passen?
was für eines hast du denn?


----------



## umbra81 (18. März 2015)

Jo,  ein Foto mit Riss sowie eins vom kompletten Bike... Ich hab ein AMS RACE 130... Kann dir leider nicht sagen ob die Kettenstrebe auch für das 150er passt!! Aber das wissen bestimmt einige Jungs hier im Forum!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umbra81 (20. März 2015)

Der Einbau der Kettenstrebe würde beim Händler mich 25€ kosten.. Wie sind eure Meinungen? Selbsteinbau? Muss ich was bestimmtes beachten bzw. brauche ich Spezialwerkzeug für die Lager? Danke für ein kurzes Feedback!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen, der Händler soll das gefälligst umsonst machen! Oder sich das von Cube zahlen lassen.


----------



## umbra81 (20. März 2015)

Ja ja, das hab ich denen auch gesagt!! Leider stellen Sie sich da quer :-( Hab das Bike auch nicht bei ihm gekauft! Er verlangt 25€ BearbeitungsGebühr + 25€ für den Austausch!! Eigentlich hätte ich mir die 25 für den Einbau ganz gerne gespart..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Gut, in dem Fall hast Du wohl schlechte Karten weil ja Dir gegenüber der Händler, bei dem Du gekauft hast, in der Gewährleistung steht. UNd wenn die Zeit dafür rum ist, bist Du wohl auf das angewiesen, was Cube da an freiwilliger Garantie nachschiebt. Da diktieren die die Konditionen... Also selber machen ist bestimmt kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2015)

Den Einbau kann man gut selber machen. Die Lager sollten da aber schon eingepresst sein, sonst könnte es für Unbedarfte noch teurer werden.
Eigentlich sollte man bei Beauftragung der Montage die Bearbeitungsgebühr mit verrechnen. Vielleicht läßt er sich darauf ein. 
Wenn es auf Gewährleistung ist, dann bekommt der Händler die Umbaukosten von Cube erstattet.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/



Der erste Weg geht immer zum Cube-Fachhändler bei dem das Bike erworben wurde. Eine Verpflichtung zur Bearbeitung von Reklamationsfällen gilt nur für den Cube-Fachhändler, mit dem Sie den Kaufvertrag geschlossen haben. Andere Cube-Fachhändler können zwar auf freiwilliger Basis eine Reklamationsbearbeitung durchführen, sind aber nicht dazu verpflichtet.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Is doch ein Alu-Heck, oder? Da tät ich mir um's einbauen keine Sorgen machen. Strebe heizen, Lager kühlen und rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umbra81 (20. März 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Is doch ein Alu-Heck, oder? Da tät ich mir um's einbauen keine Sorgen machen. Strebe heizen, Lager kühlen und rein...



Das geht ohne spezielle Werkzeuge?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Achtzig (20. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich. Musst du die alten Lager aus- und in die neue schwinge einbauen? Ich würde versuchen auf eine schwinge,  die die lager drin hat,  zu bestehen. Wenn nicht möglich neue Lager (gibt's hinterher geschmissen beim Lagerhandel oder eBay) einbauen. Dann einfach die Lager in die Gefriertruhe und die schwinge mit nem (Heißluft) Fön warm machen. Die Lager sollten so quasi in ihre Sitze hinein fallen. Wenn nicht,  ein bisschen mit nem Schraubstock oder ner parallel laufenden Zange nachhelfen. drücken nach Möglichkeit am äußeren Ring und nicht verkanten.  Oder ein einzieh Werkzeug aus langer Schraube, Mutter und passenden Scheiben bauen


----------



## trackspeed80 (22. März 2015)

Zette schrieb:


> angeblich werden die streben nichtmehr produziert auf vorrat (was eh ne sauerei ist aufgrund des bekanntheitsgrades mit der fehlkonstruktion), daher greift hier wohl dann "ähnlicher artikel" und entpuppt sich als rahmen aus einer anderen serie!?!
> cube eben...da wundert es einen fast nichtmehr.
> mal abwarten-spekulationsniveau hat gegen richtige fakten nichts zu melden



Ich bekomme in KW 17 eine neue Strebe. Der Riss besteht seit November2014.

Ich hoffe es ist auch so!

Grüße


----------



## flo411 (22. März 2015)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in KW 17 eine neue Strebe. Der Riss besteht seit November2014.
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist auch so!
> 
> Grüße



Mir ist auch die Strebe gerissen. Zusätzlich ist noch die Hauptlagerschraube auf der Kurbelseite gebrochen (die Hälfte ist im Rahmen stecken geblieben) und hat das Gewinde, das in den Alurahmen geschnitten ist, abgetragen. Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich etwas von Cube höre und was sie mir anbieten.
Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit auf ein Testbike gepocht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein halbes Jahr ohne Fahrrad da steht, oder?

Gruß und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## trackspeed80 (22. März 2015)

flo411 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch die Strebe gerissen. Zusätzlich ist noch die Hauptlagerschraube auf der Kurbelseite gebrochen (die Hälfte ist im Rahmen stecken geblieben) und hat das Gewinde, das in den Alurahmen geschnitten ist, abgetragen. Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich etwas von Cube höre und was sie mir anbieten.
> Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit auf ein Testbike gepocht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein halbes Jahr ohne Fahrrad da steht, oder?
> 
> Gruß und schönen Sonntag!



Ich habe in den KonsumApfel gebissen und mir ein Enduro geholt. Für meine Bedürfnisse eine heavy duty Endlösung.

Aber Du hast Recht es ist untragbar das es so lange dauert, und mal eben ein Bike kaufen kann auch nicht jeder. Mein AMS ist somit aktuell totes Kapital.

Cube baut tolle Bikes, aber ich kaufe keines mehr.

Ich halte Euch am Laufenden was mit meiner Strebe passiert ist.

Grüße


----------



## malben (22. März 2015)

Ich hatte gleich zwei Strebenrisse innerhalb von 2500km.
Was mich wundert daas CUBE hier immernoch keinen Offiziellen Rückruf gemacht hat um Nachzubessern bzw. auch schlimmers zu vermeiden.


----------



## Achtzig (22. März 2015)

Ich denke nach wie vor nicht,  dass es sich da um nen prinzipiellen Fehler handelt. Eher werden die Chinesen oder Taiwanesen das in der Fertigung was verbockt haben. Evtl is es deswegen gar nicht möglich da nen Rückruf zu machen weil niemand weiß welche Räder betroffen sind. Aber was auch immer da dahinter steckt,  wie mit der reklamiernden Kundschaft umgegangen wird is zum kotzen!


----------



## killerschnauze (22. März 2015)

Mein AMS 150 SHPC SL macht mich wahnsinnig. Habe es seit letzten August und 700km bewegt.
In letzter Zeit knackt es dauernd beim Treten.
Jetzt hab ich alles Hinterbaulager nachgefettet und dabei festgestellt, dass die unteren Hauptlager schon defekt sind. 
Soweit so schlecht, habs dann wieder zusammengebaut.

Heute die Gabel ausgebaut und folgendes festgestellt:

Untere Lagereinheit lose im Rahmen:

siehe Video:


http://1drv.ms/1xq15oV


Das kann doch nicht normals sein...


----------



## lycan (22. März 2015)

Wieso? Muss das Lager klemmen?


----------



## malben (22. März 2015)

Die unteren Lager sollen, meines Wissens nach, "lose" im Lagersitz liegen. Deswegen muss man auch über die Krallenschraube das Lager spielfrei klemmen. 
Jab bisher noch kein Lager (weder  ZS noch IS) fest im Lagersitz gehabt. LAGERSCHALEN ausgenommen. Die sind i.d.R. eingepresst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (23. März 2015)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Mein AMS 150 SHPC SL macht mich wahnsinnig. Habe es seit letzten August und 700km bewegt.
> In letzter Zeit knackt es dauernd beim Treten.
> Jetzt hab ich alles Hinterbaulager nachgefettet und dabei festgestellt, dass die unteren Hauptlager schon defekt sind.
> Soweit so schlecht, habs dann wieder zusammengebaut.
> ...



Das geht so völlig in Ordnung. Das untere Lager liegt lose in der im Steuerrohr integrierten Lagerschale. Nur wenn nach korrektem Einbau der Gabel radiales Spiel auftaucht oder die Lagerschale(n) sichtbar beschädigt sind, solltest Du reklamieren.


----------



## killerschnauze (23. März 2015)

Ich verstehs nicht, wo soll da bitte eine Lagerschale integriert sein?
Das ist ein geschlossenes Lager mit Innen und Außenring.

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/steuerkopf-integriert.htm

Dort wird beschrieben das Teil 2 (unteres Lager wie bei mir im Video) eingepresst werden muss.


----------



## Zette (23. März 2015)

unten ist voll integriert, also der lagersitz wurde bereits auf fertigmaß ausgespindelt-da wird nur oben die lagerschale bei dir eingepresst.
unten nicht, nur lager reinlegen quasi und fertig.
so muss das aussehen...


----------



## killerschnauze (23. März 2015)

Ok, habs kapiert. 
Allerdings finde ich ein Spiel von 0,5mm schon erheblich für einen Lagersitz.
Danke an alle für die Infos.


----------



## Zette (23. März 2015)

das ist normal und so gewollt-der ausgearbeitete lagersitz geht ja vom zylindrischen durchmesser in den konischen durchmesser über-so wird das ganze dann zentriert beim einstellen des lagerspiels, welches dann verschwinden sollte (im normalfall).
google mal nbisl rum, gibt gute instructions die leicht verständlich sind-das ist eigentlich ne easy sache


----------



## Deleted253406 (23. März 2015)

Zette schrieb:


> unten ist voll integriert



Was imho auch komplett sinnfrei ist.
Warum man unten nicht auch eine Schale einpresst hat sich mir bis heute noch nicht erschlossen.
Evtl. kann mich da mal jemand aufklären.


----------



## Achtzig (23. März 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ist's billiger. Der Konus, an dem das Lager anliegt wird sich schon irgendwie zentrieren. Dagegen müsste ein zylindrischer Durchmesser zum Einpressen von Lagerschalen wohl genauer gearbeitet werden. Zudem spart man sich das eine Teil.


----------



## flo411 (30. März 2015)

flo411 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch die Strebe gerissen. Zusätzlich ist noch die Hauptlagerschraube auf der Kurbelseite gebrochen (die Hälfte ist im Rahmen stecken geblieben) und hat das Gewinde, das in den Alurahmen geschnitten ist, abgetragen. Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich etwas von Cube höre und was sie mir anbieten.
> Hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit auf ein Testbike gepocht. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein halbes Jahr ohne Fahrrad da steht, oder?
> 
> Gruß und schönen Sonntag!



Servus zusammen,

nur als Update, also bei mir ging das jetzt echt schnell. Ich kann heute Abend mein fertiges Rad abholen. Ich habe einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen und zwar in der Carbon Ausführung!
Der Umbau kostet mich auch nichts. Ich muss also echt sagen, dass ich sowohl mit Service als auch mit der Schnelligkeit sehr zufrieden bin!
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob ich einen Carbonrahmen möchte, aber ich fürchte den zu verkaufen wird nicht so leicht, es sei denn hier ist einer ganz scharf drauf 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Achtzig (30. März 2015)

Ich hab's mit meinem probiert, halt als Komplettrad. Wollte keiner (zu einem annehmbaren Preis). Drum fahr ich ihn jetzt und muss sagen: Tut nicht weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trackspeed80 (20. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde

letzte Woche kam die neue Strebe mit der Post. Ist die neue Variante mit dem gefrästen Zwischenstück. Farbe schwarz vom AMS 150 Race.

Es waren immerhin neue Lager dabei.

ich hoffe das hält  jetzt, wäre schade um das schöne Bike.

Grüße aus Bayern
Andreas


----------



## miso00 (2. Mai 2015)




----------



## Achtzig (2. Mai 2015)

Uii,  wann meins wohl das letzte mal so schön sauber war?


----------



## reinera (7. Mai 2015)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen FAG-Lagern mittlerweile gut 12.000km runter. Es gibt damit bis jetzt nicht die geringsten Probleme.


Hallo, 

gibt's irgendwo eine Liste welche Lager Typen für das AMS150 Bj.  2011 benötigt werden? 

Dann könnte ich zerlegen und Einbau in einem Rutsch machen und nicht erst nachsehen und bestellen. 

Danke Reiner


----------



## _Alex_ (8. Mai 2015)

reinera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt's irgendwo eine Liste welche Lager Typen für das AMS150 Bj.  2011 benötigt werden?
> 
> ...



Diese von mir erstellte fürs AMS 130 2011 müsste passen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...gerbezeichnungen_poster_ibc_alex_-jpg.265710/


----------



## Zette (8. Mai 2015)

super, würde mich auch interessieren-aber eine frage habe ich noch.
bei dem umlenkhebel/sitzstrebe zum beispiel, da hast du 2x skf dingenskirchen...also die menge, ist die pro lagergelenk/-seite (je 2x antriebsseite und 2x bremsseite) angegeben oder insgesamt für den abschnitt (beide seiten, ergo 2x)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerschnauze (10. Mai 2015)

Also bei meinem Ams 150 aus 2013 sind 4 Lager im Rahmen beim Umlenkhebel verbaut.

mfg
Martin


----------



## widdun (10. Mai 2015)

Nabend, möchte in 2011 Race gerne einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 mit M M tune verbaue. Hat schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit einem Monarch dämpfer im AMS ? Bzw allgmein mit genannten Tune?


----------



## reinera (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,



_Alex_ schrieb:


> Diese von mir erstellte fürs AMS 130 2011 müsste passen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...gerbezeichnungen_poster_ibc_alex_-jpg.265710/



Bei meinem AMS 150 Race 2011 ist die Vordere Dämpferbuchse im Unterschied zur Angabe im Link 22,2mm breit. Sonst Vielen Dank.

Die alten (im AMS150 2011 orginalen) Dämpferbuchsen sind ja in der Performance grottenschlecht, zumindest inzwischen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den neuen 5-teiligen FOX im Vergleich zu den Huber Bushings/Buchsen?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2015)

*


----------



## z18646 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Cube AMS 150 Gemeinde,

nach anderthalb Jahren verabschiede ich mich von euch und wechsle in ein anderes Lager. Der Abschied fällt mir schwer, da die Mitglieder in diesem Forum immer sehr hilfsbereit waren und einem mit guten Ideen zur Seite standen.
Danke


----------



## widdun (26. Mai 2015)

So, habe an meinem 2011 Pro jetzt auch nen Riss an der üblichen Stelle festgestellt. Da ich den Rahmen vor 3 Jahren auf EBay Gebraucht gekauft habe und keine Rechnung besitze, habe ich einfach mal Pech gehabt.
Cube selber antwortet mir gar nicht erst und neue Rahmen findet man irgendwie auch nicht mehr.  
Hat irgendwer nen Tipp wo man ne neue Kettenstrebe herbekommt?


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. Mai 2015)

Kontaktiere doch mal den Vorbesitzer? Oder hast Du einen Cubehändler vor Ort? Es sind 5Jahre Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen


----------



## Achtzig (28. Mai 2015)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Es sind 5Jahre Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen




Naja ob das so von den Begrifflichkeiten her stimmt... Aber zumindest könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass der nächste Händler u.U. gegen Bezahlung was auftreiben kann. Wobei sich dann schon auch die Frage stellt, wann das ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist. 

Ich glaub, ich würde einfach mal beim ortsansässigen Schweißereibetrieb vorstellig werden. Zu verlieren hast Du ja nun auch nix mehr.


----------



## maddin76 (22. Juni 2015)

hallo Leute, ich springe mal rein auf den "Zug" mit dem Steuersatz. Habe irgendwie die Vermutung, dass etwas nicht stimmt mit dem Lagersitz oder eines der Lager, denn wenn ich die vordere Bremse anziehe und dann mit etwas Kraft den Lenker nach vorne ruckele, dann höre ich eine Art Knacken. Ein Lenkspiel ist nicht vorhanden, die Gabel hatte im März einen Service bei Fox.

Kann man ohne Ausbau des Steuersatzes, was hier bei einem semi-integrierten schwer sein wird, prüfen, ob es defekt ist? Ich wollte ungern in einigen Wochen in den Alpen auf einem Trail feststellen, dass etwas defekt ist.


----------



## Achtzig (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn das aus'm Steuersatz kommt müsste man da eigentlich das spiel fühlen,  meine ich.  Einfach mal an die stoß stellen greifen und nochmal wackeln?  Merkst du was?  Oder probehalber mal fester vorspannen, ändert das was am knacken? Dann würde ich sagen,  Steuersatz hat was. 
Kannst du sonst alles ausschließen?  Bei mir tut's ähnlich, aber ich  hab aber nach langem suchen die Reduzierung von 20 auf 15mm am Vorderrad als Übeltäter entlarvt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (22. Juni 2015)

Fester vorpannen meinst du die Kappe noch fester anziehen? ist schon ziemlich fest, möchte nicht noch fester ziehen.
Sonst muss ich mir genauer anschauen, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, also Lenker mit Vorbau runter und dann Gabel raus und alles begutachten.


----------



## chemograph (24. Juni 2015)

Zur Ursachensuche solltest du mal das Laufrad quer stellen und dann  das Rad vor/zurück bewegen, so kannst klackende Bremsbeläge oder in seltenen Fällen auch eine lose Scheibe ausschließen.
Steuersatzspiel kannst du dann leicht erfühlen! 
Sollte der Steuersatz tatsächlich lose  sein musst du zunächst die Vorbauschrauben lösen.  Nur so kannst du mit der AHaed-Kappe das Steuersatzspiel einstellen.  Anschließend den Vorbau wieder festziehen.


----------



## DarKXStaR (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Cube AMS 150 Super HPC Race aus dem Jahr 2013.
Ich wollte mir eine neue Gabel kaufen
habe aber beim ausbauen meiner alten Rock Shox Revelation
Gabel gemerkt das sie durchgängig 1 1/8 Zoll ist. Fast alle neu zu kaufenden Gabeln
sind alle Tapered (1 1/5 Zoll).

Nun zu meiner Frage kann ich den Steuersatz so umbauen das ich die 1 1/5 Zoll
fahren kann oder ist das vom Rahmen gar nicht möglich?


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2015)

Tapered is unten 1 1/2, nicht 1 1/5. Mess mal den Durchmesser im Rahmen , davon hängt dann ab wie dick die Gabel sein darf


----------



## DarKXStaR (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, habe gerade mal gemessen.
Oben ist bei ausgebautem Steuersatz 36mm Platz und unten
sind es 50mm auch ohne Steuersatz nur der Rahmen!


----------



## Achtzig (5. Juli 2015)

Mit diesen 50 unten bist du dir sicher? Sollte eher 49,6 in etwa sein.
Du brauchst dann so nen zs49/40 wenn du keine externen willst. Wenn doch ec49/40. Glaub ich.


----------



## reinera (5. Juli 2015)

AMS150 Race / 2011 - Steuersatz Lagerschale ausbauen / einbauen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem aus- und einbauen der oberen Lagerschale des Steuersatzes?

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei meinem AMS150 Race aus dem Jahr 2011 die obere Lagerschale verbogen ist. Der untere horizontale Ring ist nicht ganz eben, vorne und hinten hat er eine leichte Erhebeung. Vorne ist er von unten auch ziemlich eingekerbt (kann man nur mit dem Finger erfühlen).

1. Kommt das vom Fahren, oder war da schon original beim einbau was nicht richtig?
2. Wie leicht geht so ne Lagerschale raus? Mit nem Stab und Hammer von unten immer im Kreis leicht rausklopfen, geht das, oder mache ich mir den Rahmen kaputt? 

Steuersatz ist der, nur oben gibt es eine Eingepresste Schale, unten ist es der Lagersitz direkt im Steuerrohr:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-reduzierhuelse-cube-edition-63877/wg_id-8405

Danke Reiner


----------



## Achtzig (6. Juli 2015)

1. Versteh nicht ganz, was da passiert ist. Meinst Du das Lager selbst oder den eingepressten Ring?
2. Im Im Prinzip geht das so wie Du beschrieben hast. Wenn Du den Alu-Rahmen um den Sitzring herum mit einem Heißluftfön gut heiß machst, fällt der Ring u.U. auch von selbst heraus.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. Juli 2015)

Was für ein Pressfit Innenlager könnt ihr mir am AMS 150 empfehlen?!?!
Meins ist nun erneut nach weiteren 600 km defekt. Knackt bei jeder Tretbewegung mehr...
Hatte bis jetzt immer das Shimano XTR SM BB94-41
Sollte man evtl. mehr investieren und auf "Race Face" fahren oder was meint ihr? Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinera (5. Oktober 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> 1. Versteh nicht ganz, was da passiert ist. Meinst Du das Lager selbst oder den eingepressten Ring?
> 2. Im Im Prinzip geht das so wie Du beschrieben hast. Wenn Du den Alu-Rahmen um den Sitzring herum mit einem Heißluftfön gut heiß machst, fällt der Ring u.U. auch von selbst heraus.



Der eingepresste Ring war wellig. Das mit dem Föhn zum rausmachen war super, musst nur ganz kurz mit dem Hammer und einem Tretlageraustreiber von unten dagege klopfen. Zum reinmachen Rahmen wieder warm und Lagerschale vorher im Eisfach, etwas Fett und schwup war die drin (mit Gewindestange und passenden Scheiben aus einem alten Steuersatz.)
Danke Reiner


----------



## killerschnauze (5. Oktober 2015)

Passend mal wieder ein Problem, das unsere Carbon AMS Baureihe betrifft.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltwerkriss-rahmenbeschaedigt-garantiefall.768618/


----------



## Zette (6. Oktober 2015)

ich hab da mal ne bescheidene frage bezüglich kompatibilität:
evtl könnte ich an einen 130er ams rahmen aus 2013 rankommen, der hat die neue kettenstrebe drin, aber auch schnellspanner hinten.
egal, mir gehts nur um die strebe als ersatz-meint ihr, dass sie von den breitenmaßen an ein 150er ams aus 2012 passt?
von der länge her sind sie identisch, nur wegen schnellspanner und 142x12 system bin ich mir mit der passigkeit am horstlink nicht sicher.

gruss, zette


----------



## killerschnauze (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Lager vom Horstlink sind laut meinen Infos identisch vom AMS150 zu Ams 130 aus 2011.
Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.
Ist deine Strebe hin?


----------



## Zette (6. Oktober 2015)

danke-es geht ja generell darum, dass ich die kettenstrebe mit der sitzstrebe verbinden kan.
nicht dass ich sie nicht zusammenführen kann weil sie unterschiedlich breit sind und die gelenke nicht aufeinandertreffen.
noch ist die alte strebe heil, aber ich halte bereits die augen für ersatz auf


----------



## killerschnauze (6. Oktober 2015)

Frag doch mal  im AMS130 Thread ob da einer mal was ausmessen will. Oder den Verkäufer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinera (8. Oktober 2015)

Servus, 

hat schon mal jemand in das AMS150 eine 160er Gabel eingebaut. Hier im Thread war irgendwann mal was zu lesen dass das Cube Enduro Team mit einer 160er gefahren ist, aber über "Normaluser" habe ich nix gefunden.

Meine Original 32er Talas ist irgendwie durch. Service ist gemacht, ansprechverhalten trotzdem voll bockig.

Liebaugle mit einer 160er Pike. Jemand ErFAHRUNG?

Ciao Reiner


----------



## killerschnauze (8. Oktober 2015)

Hab auf ne Revelation gewechselt, Ansprechverhalten ist  top.
Bisschen flacherer Lenkwinkel würde dem Ams 150 wohl nicht schaden, geht mit der pike dann aber nicht mehr so gut bergauf.
Probiers aus.

MfG Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte eine 36 Fox verbaut und war sehr zufrieden. An den Lenkwinkel habe ich mich gleich gewöhnt. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Achtzig (16. Oktober 2015)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine 36 Fox verbaut und war sehr zufrieden. An den Lenkwinkel habe ich mich gleich gewöhnt. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


Dito!


----------



## Zette (16. Oktober 2015)

ich hab ja das 150er ams in 22", bj 2012-konnte mir durch nen zufall eine kettenstrebe von einem 130er ams aus 2013 schiessen.
problem ist-beim dranhalten/ vergleich ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie ca. 20-30mm länger ist als die im 150er?!?
wie kann das sein, oder ist sie trotzdem "einbaubar"?
die breitenmaße an den gelenkstellen passen ja immerhin....
würde mich auf eine aussagekräftige antwort freuen 

gruss, zette


----------



## killerschnauze (17. Oktober 2015)

29er Ams 130?


----------



## Zette (17. Oktober 2015)

26er, war ganz klar deklariert....und ich habe den geometriedaten entnehmen können, das die kettenstrebenlängen beim 150er und 130er beide 433mm betragen, daher griff ich sorglos zu.

nun bin ich halt verwundert-würde es denn probleme geben, wenn ich die neue strebe verbaue..?


gruß, zette


----------



## Zette (31. Oktober 2015)

Zette schrieb:


> 26er, war ganz klar deklariert....und ich habe den geometriedaten entnehmen können, das die kettenstrebenlängen beim 150er und 130er beide 433mm betragen, daher griff ich sorglos zu.
> 
> nun bin ich halt verwundert-würde es denn probleme geben, wenn ich die neue strebe verbaue..?
> 
> ...



zitiere mal eben-damaliges telefonat bei cube hat weitergeholfen (trotzem danke für die vielzähligen antworten hier)-scheint aus konstruktivem hintergrund so nicht kompatibel. hatte ebenfalls auf dem gebrauchtmarkt einige ams rahmen im auge, u.a. ein 150er mit schnellspanner-bj 2013....ebenfalls soll hier die kettenstrebe nicht passen.
vor 2 wochen ist mir dann ein riss aufgefallen, zum glück nicht sehr gross-also händler kontaktiert und vorgestern neue strebe erhalten, es ist zu meiner freude auch die überarbeitete version von 2013/14.
top abwicklung, so lob ich mir das und nun hab ich ruhe 

gruss zette


----------



## Achtzig (1. November 2015)

Ich glaub,  du bist hier echt der erste, der sich über den Riss freut Glückwunsch zur neuen Strebe.


----------



## Zette (1. November 2015)

nö wie kommst denn darauf?
aber danke-ich wusste es vor rahmenkauf noch nicht, dass die 2012er mit diesem fluch belegt sind und nach dem mitlesen hier hatte ich echt gehofft, dass mir das nicht auch passiert und ich mich ewig mit so nem reklamationskram rumärgern muss.
jedenfalls, entsprechend dem, was man von der kundenfreundlichkeit bei cube gehört hat so....aber die erfahrung war doch eher positiv-sowohl die korrespondenz mit cube als auch die abwicklung mitm händler, also kann ich jetzt in ruhe biken bis mir das ding auseinanderfällt-ist ja ein fahrrad und nicht bastelrad 

gruß, zette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killerschnauze (10. Dezember 2015)

Wie oft wechselt ihr eure Lager vom Hinterbau?
Meine Lager laufen trotz nachfetten nach 2000km recht rauh, vor allem die Horstlink und die zwischen Sattelstrebe und Wippe.
Die Hauptlager hatte ich nach 500km gegen SKF getauscht, welche jezt noch absolut top laufen.


----------



## damianfromhell (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist fast normal aber halb so wild den die machen ja kaum Bewegung


----------



## maddin76 (10. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem Cube AMS 150 Race habe ich noch nie nachgefettet und habe mittlerweile eine Laufleistung von ca. 3000-3500 km, keinerlei Geräusche oder Schwergängigkeit zu spüren, werde demächst aber den Rahmen gegen ein AMS 150 SHPC SL tauschen, dann schaue ich mir mal die Lager genauer an


----------



## killerschnauze (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn mans nicht zerlegt, dann merkt man auch nicht, dass die Lager rauh laufen.
Hast schon nen rahmen?


----------



## maddin76 (10. Dezember 2015)

Den Carbonrahmen habe ich quasi bestellt, wird ein Winterprojekt mein Alu AMS auf leichteres Carbon umzubauen, später folgen leichtere Räder und Vorbau und Lenker, sollte dann deutlich unter 13 kg fallen, schätze mal so 12,5-12,7 inkl. XT Trail Klickpedale und RS Reverb 125 in 380mm Länge


----------



## killerschnauze (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn paar orginalteile brauchst, einfach melden, hab ja das sl (neongelb grün) siehe Signatur.
Solche pedale hätt ich auch zu verkaufen bzw xtr trail pedale. Die originalen Laufräder auch + fox ctd 32 talas factory frisch geschmiert.


----------



## maddin76 (11. Dezember 2015)

Mein AMS 150 Race ist zu 90% nicht mehr original, da bleibt nur der Rahmen, Gabel (auch ne Fox 32 Talas CTD Factory) und Lenker. Alles andere ist XT inkl. Bremsen, RS Reverb und DT Swiss M1900 Räder. Original sind das ja die DT CSW MA 2.0 was in etwa den DT Swiss M1900 entspricht, musste aber "tauschen" da ich Probleme mit der HR Achse und Lagern hatte. Hab das mittlerweile selbst gefixt (Achse und Lager getauscht) und sind jetzt Ersatz.

Der Umbau wird nach und nach passieren, werde es farblich an das Gelb/Grün anpassen aber im Moment alle Teile so übernehmen. Bin auf der Suche nach DT Swiss XM 1501 in 26" am besten gebraucht, da neu mit € 659,- (günstigster Onlineshop) mir persönlich zu teuer ist. Oder alternativ anderer 26" LRS in QR15/100 und 12/142 der nicht mehr als 1,6 kg wiegt.


----------



## Vincy (15. Dezember 2015)

*


----------



## killerschnauze (25. Oktober 2016)

Fährt hier noch jemand Oldschool 26" Ams?
Hat jemand schon eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit Anlenkung Innen (Stealth) verbaut?
Wenn ja, wie habt ihr den Zug verlegt? 


Ams 150 SL 2013 1x10

MfG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr so ein Ding und hab ne Innenzugstütze verlegt. Allerdings an einem Hornet. Am AMS würde ich's aber genauso machen: Zug außen am Unterzug verlegen und dann über dem Tretlager ein Loch in das Sattelrohr bohren.

Aber ich finde zumindest bei LEV die Technick ziemlich doof, da immer die Zughülle bewegt wird. Da ist die normale mit externem Zug deutlich schöner!


----------



## Jürgen67 (10. Februar 2017)

Hab jetzt das zweite mal die Kettenstrebe am AMS auf Garantie gewechselt bekommen....nachdem aber anscheinend keine Modifizierung der Strebe erfolgt, wird es wieder nur ein Jahr dauern, bis der nächste Anriss erscheint. Hat jemand einen Plan, welche Ansprüche man dann gegenüber geltend machen kann. Zweimal erfolglos nachgebessert ergibt?


----------



## Maxed (13. Februar 2017)

Jürgen67 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das zweite mal die Kettenstrebe am AMS auf Garantie gewechselt bekommen....nachdem aber anscheinend keine Modifizierung der Strebe erfolgt, wird es wieder nur ein Jahr dauern, bis der nächste Anriss erscheint. Hat jemand einen Plan, welche Ansprüche man dann gegenüber geltend machen kann. Zweimal erfolglos nachgebessert ergibt?


Ich hab den Austauschrahmen damals verkauft! Ich wohn direkt bei den Cubens und hate dann auch iwan keinen Bock mehr auf das gezeter mit der Kettenstrebe. Auf viel Gegenleistung brauchste aufjedenfall nicht hoffen


----------



## Zette (2. März 2017)

was heisst "keine modifizierung der kettenstrebe"...?


----------



## Baharott (11. März 2017)

Habe mir ein Carbon 2012 Modell Geordert für ein super preis, hatte das Carbon Modell auch das kettenstreben problem? Oder nur das alu Modell?


----------



## Zette (11. März 2017)

hättest dir das 2013er race holen sollen, das hat die neue strebe drin-hab ich so gemacht ;-)
beim carbon keine ahnung, halte ich aber eh ned viel von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (12. März 2017)

Also mein Plaste Rahmen hält


----------



## Baharott (12. März 2017)

Hast du auch das 2012 Modell Achtzig? 

Ich Frage weil ich bis jetzt nur kaputte alu Modelle gesehen habe


----------



## Achtzig (12. März 2017)

ich hatte ein 12er Alu, das gebrochen ist. Hab als Ersatz dann in 13 einen shpc Rahmen im Tausch bekommen, weil keine (oder zu der Zeit damals keine) Alu Schwingen mehr verfügbar waren. Seither läuft der Plaste Rahmen einwandfrei. Was das. Aber für ein Modelljahr ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Baharott (12. März 2017)

Okay danke, habe mir gestern ein 2012 Carbon Rahmen gekauft, habe bis jetzt auch nur gebrochene alu Modelle gesehen, nie ein Carbon Modell! 

Ich hoffe mein 2012 Plaste Rahmen hält weil der Preis war echt unschlagbar! 

Ist euch was bekannt ob es das Problem auch beim Carbon Model gab?


----------



## Zette (12. März 2017)

bikediscount für 449€? ;-)


----------



## Baharott (12. März 2017)

Genau da, hab mich da auch vorher nicht belesen, da es mir optisch sehr zusagte! 

Hat keiner Infos ob das auch bei den Carbon Rahmen passierte? Finde nirgends ein gebrochenes, nur alu Modelle


----------



## killerschnauze (13. März 2017)

Meiner hält bisher.
Größe L mit ca. 90kg fahrfertig seit 2014 ca 4000km mit ca. der Hälfte Trailanteil.


----------



## skask (30. April 2017)

Ich liebäugle auch mit dem Bike-Discount Angebot. Hätte aber eine Frage zur Größe. Bin 180cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Haut das mit 18" hin?
Braucht man eine Gabelabsenkung?


----------



## Bucky2k (30. April 2017)

Hmm, in der Tat verlockend. Wenn ich mein HPA Race umbaue, was fehlt alles? Spezielle Stattelklemme, Schaltzugführung, etc?


----------



## Zette (1. Mai 2017)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hmm, in der Tat verlockend. Wenn ich mein HPA Race umbaue, was fehlt alles? Spezielle Stattelklemme, Schaltzugführung, etc?



wie soll man das jetzt verstehen...kontext?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (1. Mai 2017)

Ich besitze ein 2012er HPA Race (mit der latenten Gefahr, das die Schwinge irgendwann reisst) und wäre geneigt ein HPC draus zu machen, indem ich die Komponenten umschraube. Den alten Rahmen (neuwertig) zu 150€ verkaufen und gut. Macht aber nur sinn, wenn ich nicht weitere 200€ in inkompatible Teile stecken muss.


----------



## Zette (1. Mai 2017)

hab das hpa 2012 ja, die modifizierte ersatzstrebe auch, und mir zusätzlich den 2013er rahmen nochmal geholt-hat spezielle hintergründe.
egal, könnte mir auch den hpc rahmen holen, da die teile einfach tauschbar sind-ein blick dort in die specs hilft ;-)


----------



## Achtzig (1. Mai 2017)

Ich hab's von hpa nach hpc umgesteckt. Ging problemlos.


----------



## Baharott (4. Mai 2017)

Huhu hab mein HPC jetzt aufgebaut und kann nur sagen das ich selten so zufrieden war mit einem Bike!

Bin 172cm groß und fahre es in der M.
Berghoch funktioniert es wunderbar und bergab ist es auch eine Wucht!

Komme auf 11,3 Kilo Gewicht, allerdings ohne Vario.
Und fahre 1x11

Kurz gesagt super Bike für relativ wenig Geld


----------



## Baharott (4. Mai 2017)

Wie viel mm spacer habt ihr unterm Vorbau montiert? So dass ihr euch bergab auch noch sicher fühlt?


----------



## Zette (4. Mai 2017)

Baharott schrieb:


> Wie viel mm spacer habt ihr unterm Vorbau montiert? So dass ihr euch bergab auch noch sicher fühlt?


bin 193cm gross mit 94cm schrittlänge-da ist ein 780er protaper lenker an nem 50mm renthal duo vorbau montiert (22" rahmen).
habe mit cane creek 40 grossem steuersatzoberteil (gibt auchn kleinen) gearbeitet,
spacer ist 15mm-das ist dann noch ok, nicht zu hoch, komfortabel fürs touren und sieht noch nicht zu doof aus.
und eben für übelst abfahrt auch stimmiges konzept.
sorry fürs soweit ausholen, aber wenn, dann sollte die jeweilige gesamtsituation vom cockpit des fahrers beschrieben werden wenn, ist präziser find ich ;-)


----------



## darkmadness (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre im Moment ein 150 AMS HPC mit Monarch Plus, leider bin ich nicht so zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Ich wollte auf Float X umrüsten, musste aber entäuscht feststellen dass der Kopf zu groß ist, und daher nicht reinpasst. Man könnte versuchen das Carbon an der Dämpferaufnahme wegzuschleifen, ich befürchte aber das die Stabiltät darunter leidet. Weiß jemand ob X2, Vivid oder Mcleod reinpassen ?


----------



## Baharott (5. Mai 2017)

Probiere doch den dafür konzipierten, FOX Float RP23 also bin beide gefahren und der Fox macht die bessere Figur!
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Wegschleifen das schlag dir mal aus den Kopf 

Okay danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Zette (5. Mai 2017)

Baharott schrieb:


> Probiere doch den dafür konzipierten, FOX Float RP23 also bin beide gefahren und der Fox macht die bessere Figur!
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung.
> 
> Wegschleifen das schlag dir mal aus den Kopf
> ...



welchen fox genau...?
die neueren sollen ja nicht mehr in die 2012er rahmen reinpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2017)

Da passt von Fox nur *SV Eyelet mit XV Air Sleeve*.
LV hat zu wenig Abstand zwischen Dämpferauge und Dämpferkopf, deswegen passt der nicht so ganz waagerecht unters Oberrohr.
Deswegen passt auch kein Float X. Beim X2 dürfte wohl das Air Sleeve zu dick sein, ebenso der RS Vivid Air.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=675


----------



## darkmadness (5. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Das hat mir weitergeholfen. Leider ist die Auswahl sehr eingeschränkt bei Fox in 216mm mit SV Eyelet. Und einen alten Rp23 sagt mir auch nicht so zu. Ich probiere wahrscheinlich den Mcleod oder den DVO Topaz ( wird auch sehr eng) aus.


----------



## Zette (12. Mai 2017)

hm wie ist es denn statt mit dem "normalen" monarch im vergleich zur debonair variante-plus oder nicht sei dahingestellt.
das wäre mal ne interessante frage-dann könnt man über nen tausch nachdenken, falls es mit der pike insgesamt besser harmoniert.


----------



## Zette (19. Mai 2017)

Zette schrieb:


> hm wie ist es denn statt mit dem "normalen" monarch im vergleich zur debonair variante-plus oder nicht sei dahingestellt.
> das wäre mal ne interessante frage-dann könnt man über nen tausch nachdenken, falls es mit der pike insgesamt besser harmoniert.


...kann keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (15. Juni 2017)

Hey, habe mein AMS komplett neu aufgebaut... aber irgendwie sind wohl die Züge unten am Tretlager zu lang geworden...
Was meint ihr? Müssen diese viel kürzer?
Hat jemand ein "richtiges" Foto?!


----------



## Zette (15. Juni 2017)

nein, das ist okay so-etwas frei müssen sie sein sonst spannen sie wenn der hinterbau einfedert.
....und das gibt dann ärger quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2017)

Beim Dämpfer etwas Luft ablassen und voll einfedern, dann weisst du ob es ausreichend Durchhang hat.


----------



## Baharott (18. Juni 2017)

Bei mir hängen die noch weiter durch ist also alles im Rahmen wenn das beim einfedern reicht


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Juni 2017)

Danke!
Hatte hat Problem, dass die Kette an Zughülle im ersten Gang kratzte...
Daher auch der Kabelbinder!
Bin nun am experimentieren und kürze zu weit wie es geht!

Der Tip mit dem Dämpfer war gut!!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Juni 2017)

So, hier nochmal nach Umbau auf 2x11...
Züge Etwas kürzer, passt!! ;-)


----------



## Baharott (25. Juni 2017)

Sieht sehr gut aus
Weis einer welche Dämpfer außer der RP23 noch passen würden?
Liebäugle einwenig mit einem CC inline oder der neue Fox DPS


----------



## Zette (25. Juni 2017)

Baharott schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> Weis einer welche Dämpfer außer der RP23 noch passen würden?
> Liebäugle einwenig mit einem CC inline oder der neue Fox DPS



RS Monarch RT3


----------



## Baharott (25. Juni 2017)

RS wollte ich eigentlich umgehen da ich eher mit den genannten Liebäugle 
Aber danke dir


----------



## Baharott (4. August 2017)

Das wars nach einem knappen halben Jahr mit der Umlenkung


----------



## killerschnauze (4. August 2017)

Umlenkung? Wo genau ist der Riss?


----------



## Baharott (5. August 2017)

Wenn man vom Hinterrad grade in die Umlenkung schaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (5. August 2017)

Aber dass da was reißt ist neu! Normalerweise reißt doch unten die Kettenstrebe.
Aber gut, das hilft dir jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## Baharott (5. August 2017)

Ist ein Carbon Rahmen zur Info, also ich bin zumindest stark enttäuscht


----------



## Zette (6. August 2017)

welches teil ist das?


----------



## Baharott (6. August 2017)

Die Umlenkung also das dreieckige Teil wo der Dämpfer dran ist


----------



## Zette (8. Oktober 2017)

servus, ich hätt da mal ne frage weil ich doch etwas unschlüssig bin.
die schrauben am hauptlager kriegen ja loctite und werden mit 12nm angezogen.
die lager sind ja an sich gedichtet-muss da trotzdem noch irgendwo gefettet werden?
der schraubenschaft oder die aussenseite des lagers, also vom rahmrn weg richtung schraubenkopf.. ?
nicht, dass das kontraproduktiv ist und ich sonst beste vorsussetzungen für die bildung einer schleifpaste gebildet habe >.<


----------



## killerschnauze (8. Oktober 2017)

Nimm eine Stecknadel und hebel einen Lagerdeckel ab und fette das Lager ordentlich, d.h komplett mit Fett füllen und dann den Deckel wieder drauf drücken.
Unter der Abdeckkappe schadet etwas Fett auch nicht.
Fahre so schon 2 Jahre ohne Geräusche und die Lager sind noch top.
MfG
Martin


----------



## Jürgen67 (12. September 2018)

Welche Steckachsenlänge kommt in das AMS 150 SL - hab ne 142mm gekauft und da ist beim einschrauben im Gewinde zu sehen, dass die vermutlich nicht lang genug ist oder reicht das so?


----------



## TheMiB (12. September 2018)

12x142 ist nicht gleich 12x142! Cube verwendet X-12 Ausfallenden, die haben auf der nicht Gewindeseite einen Konus. Ggf. hast du jetzt eine Shimanoachse (oder andere?) mit dem geraden Flansch auf der nicht Gewindeseite. Dann passt natürlich die Achse nicht ganz hinein und das Gewinde greift auf der anderen Seite nur ein kleines Stück.

Als Vergleich:





Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Jürgen67 (15. September 2018)

Es fehlen die 4 mm am Ende, ansonsten passt die.
 Laut Händler reicht die Tiefe vom Reindrehen der Steckachse...bei der 148 mm befürchte ich, dass das Gewinde nicht lang genug ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (16. Juni 2019)

Hey, nun habe ich auch den Riss an der Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau. Weiß jemand ob Cube noch welche auf Halde hat und worüber diese vertrieben werden? Habe das Rad neuwertig bei eBay erstanden, daher keinen Händler.

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## TheMiB (19. Juni 2019)

Cube spricht leider nicht mit dem Endverbraucher. Du wirst dir wohl einen Händler in der Nähe suchen müssen und den mal bitten ob er mal eine Anfrage bei Cube startet.

Alternative kannst du ja auch mal grosse Internet Cubehändler wie bike-discount, fahrrad/brügelmann, etc. anschreiben ob die dir ein entsprechendes Ersatzteil beschaffen und verkaufen können.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## pistenbrenner (10. August 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen geänderten Hinterradschwinge, die von Cube als Ersatz für die gerissenen geliefert wurden?
Halten die, oder gab es da auch Probleme?


----------



## Zette (10. August 2019)

wenn du die überarbeitete version ab 2013 meinst-hält, alles top (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## pistenbrenner (10. August 2019)

Zette schrieb:


> wenn du die überarbeitete version ab 2013 meinst-hält, alles top (zumindest bei mir)


Klingt gut, dann wird ich das demnächst mal selbst testen.


----------



## Bucky2k (11. August 2019)

Gibt es die Schwinge einzeln? Ich dachte es braucht einen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistenbrenner (11. August 2019)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Gibt es die Schwinge einzeln? Ich dachte es braucht einen neuen Rahmen?


Die geänderten Schwingen sind im Zuge der Garantieabwicklung ausgeliefert worden, leider aber schon lange nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## Bucky2k (12. August 2019)

Alles klar, ich dachte, auch damals gäbe es bereits nur ganze Rahmensätze


----------



## Bucky2k (27. Juli 2020)

Ich suche leider weiter nach einem neuen Rahmenkit oder einer verstärkten Schwinge. Hat einer den Riss vielleicht  erfolgreich schweißen lassen?


----------



## Achtzig (27. Juli 2020)

Den Rahmen hab ich damals aus Plastik ersetzt bekommen, aber 2 andere Rahmen hab ich schweißen lassen. Erfolgreich is relativ. Aber bisher hält es und besser als gerissen ist's allemal


----------



## Zette (27. Juli 2020)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hab ich damals aus Plastik ersetzt bekommen, aber 2 andere Rahmen hab ich schweißen lassen. Erfolgreich is relativ. Aber bisher hält es und besser als gerissen ist's allemal


 aus plastik...? meinst du carbon?


----------



## Achtzig (27. Juli 2020)

Genauso


----------



## Bucky2k (27. Juli 2020)

Noch bin ich gefühlt früh dran. Einfach eine Schweißnaht drüber oder einen kleinen Doppler drauf? Habe einen Rahmenbauer an der Hand, der weiss es selbst sicher besser. Aber falls ihr einen Tipp habt, her damit. 

Plastikkit hatte ich mal an der Hand, ich wollte 249€ geben, er wollte 320€. Wäre ich mal nicht so knauserig gewesen. Ich vermute fast, er hat den immernoch. Aber leider ist der Nachrichtenverlauf in eBay Kleinanzeigen futsch...


----------



## Achtzig (27. Juli 2020)

Einfach ne naht drüber als ersten Schritt


----------



## Bucky2k (11. August 2020)

So, ich habe einen HPC Rahmen zur Reparatur ergattert. Dieser ist ohne Sattelklemme - geht eine normale Scape-Klemme oder ist die Gefahr von Rahmenschäden zu hoch wegen der unkontrollierten Klemmkraft? 

Mir war so, das Carbonrahmen meist eine Klemme mit Inbus haben...


----------



## Achtzig (12. August 2020)

Ich verwende sowas ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (12. August 2020)

Danke! Am Freitag beginnt die Demontage des Alurahmens, Sonntag hoffentlich erste Ausfahrt. Ich hoffe die neuen Züge und das neue Pressfit-Tretlager kommen diese Woche. Den Rahmen werde ich bzgl. der Reverb Stealth anbohren - Entweder das Wasserloch aufweiten oder wie beim Alurahmen am Ausgang der Schaltzüge.

Gruß
Bucky


----------



## Bucky2k (16. August 2020)

Wieder heil und wie neu ?


----------



## Bucky2k (7. September 2020)

Ich habe noch eine neue HG-X Kette aufgelegt, da ich dachte Kettenblatt und Kassette sind noch gut. Macht aber doch Geräusche. Jetzt einfach das 24er Kettenblatt und die Kassette neu oder etwas modernisieren?

Auf XT 11 Fach wäre eine Option, aber Kurbel, Trigger, Kassette, Schaltwerk - Zack sind 300€ weg. 

Ein Wechsel auf 2*10 hat ja eigentlich keine Vorteile oder doch? Also einfach einmal Verschleißset für 3*10? Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Bucky2k (26. September 2020)

Welches Drehmoment gilt hier (Schraube, welche Schaltauge und Steckachsenmutter befestigt/klemmt)?

Wenn es hier knackt ist ja Feierabend... Habe einfach 8NM aufgebracht und dann angefangen zu denken...


----------



## tubu (29. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich verfolge den thread schon eine ganze Weile. Ich suche ein 2012/13er HPA Race RH 20 Zoll. Eine Idee, wo ich ein AMS finden kann ? Ebay-Kleinanzeigen im Augenblick nichts da.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zette (29. November 2020)

tubu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge den thread schon eine ganze Weile. Ich suche ein 2012/13er HPA Race RH 20 Zoll. Eine Idee, wo ich ein AMS finden kann ? Ebay-Kleinanzeigen im Augenblick nichts da.
> 
> ...


ausschliesslich nur 20"?


----------



## tubu (29. November 2020)

Ja nur 20er.


----------



## Bucky2k (25. Dezember 2020)

Wie ihr in den letzten Threads lesen könnt habe ich nach Hinterbau-Riss noch einen neuen HPC Rahmen bekommen und das Rad nun auch auf 1x12 Fach aufgerüstet - die Kiste macht wieder Spaß wie ein neues Bike und hat auch insgesamt wenige KM auf dem Komponenten-Buckel.

Nun stellt sich natürlich trotzdem immer die Frage, wie viel Geld man noch in ein 2012er 26" Bike reinsteckt. Aber ich würde gern etwas an der Bremse machen. Die Formula The One mit 180er Scheiben packt einfach nicht und auch nun auf dem 4ten Satz Beläge hat sich nix gebessert - 1-Finger Bremsen ist nicht lang durchzuhalten.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Vorn 203er Scheibe bringt ja wenn überhaupt nur 10-20% und auch hinten bin ich nicht zufrieden. Daher tendiere ich eher zur Umrüstung auf eine günstige 4-Kolben-Bremse - Magura MT5 oder Shimano MT520.

Was mich irritiert: Die Formula galt ja damals nicht als schwachbrüstige Bremse und selbst die günstigere Formula RX am Bike meiner Frau (Augenscheinlich gleiche Geber/Sättel-Dimensionen) greift eigentlich ganz gut. Liegt es an den Scheiben?

Was würdet ihr machen?

Gruß

Bucky


----------



## Zette (25. Dezember 2020)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Wie ihr in den letzten Threads lesen könnt habe ich nach Hinterbau-Riss noch einen neuen HPC Rahmen bekommen und das Rad nun auch auf 1x12 Fach aufgerüstet - die Kiste macht wieder Spaß wie ein neues Bike und hat auch insgesamt wenige KM auf dem Komponenten-Buckel.
> 
> Nun stellt sich natürlich trotzdem immer die Frage, wie viel Geld man noch in ein 2012er 26" Bike reinsteckt. Aber ich würde gern etwas an der Bremse machen. Die Formula The One mit 180er Scheiben packt einfach nicht und auch nun auf dem 4ten Satz Beläge hat sich nix gebessert - 1-Finger Bremsen ist nicht lang durchzuhalten.
> 
> ...


hab magura drangebaut-mt5 vorn, mt4 hinten. trickstuff scheiben 203/180, super kombi 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucky2k (26. Dezember 2020)

Hast Du die Formula-Scheiben vorsorglich mit getauscht (noch dazu beide) oder hattest Du diese im Verdacht ursächlich für die Bremsschwäche zu sein?

Am eBike habe ich auch MT5/MT4 - der Kommunalität wegen sollte ich die dann evtl. auch für das AMS nehmen. Obwohl ich bei freier Auswahl eher zu den Shimano tendiere. Am eBike rubbeln die aber ordentlich, soll aber glaube ich an den Magura Storm Scheiben liegen, richtig?


----------



## Zette (26. Dezember 2020)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hast Du die Formula-Scheiben vorsorglich mit getauscht (noch dazu beide) oder hattest Du diese im Verdacht ursächlich für die Bremsschwäche zu sein?
> 
> Am eBike habe ich auch MT5/MT4 - der Kommunalität wegen sollte ich die dann evtl. auch für das AMS nehmen. Obwohl ich bei freier Auswahl eher zu den Shimano tendiere. Am eBike rubbeln die aber ordentlich, soll aber glaube ich an den Magura Storm Scheiben liegen, richtig?


hatte vorher avid x7 trail drauf, mit avid scheiben. war nicht ganz verkehrt aber ich hatte keine lust mehr auf dot und wollte es einheitlich mit allen bremsen haben-also nur noch magura überall, machts sinniger für mich.
das rubbeln hatte ich mit storm hc scheiben auch, verschiedene beläge probiert, sattel peinlichst genau justiert und auch sonst war alle ordnungsgemäss.
wurde mir dann zu blöd, mit den trickstuff scheiben war alles gut dann, habe die in kombi mit original magura belägen 8.p.
andere kombi habe ich mit hope floating scheiben-auch da ist alles top.
shimano ist auch ned verkehrt.


----------



## Bucky2k (26. Dezember 2020)

Zette schrieb:


> hatte vorher avid x7 trail drauf, mit avid scheiben. war nicht ganz verkehrt aber ich hatte keine lust mehr auf dot und wollte es einheitlich mit allen bremsen haben-also nur noch magura überall, machts sinniger für mich.
> das rubbeln hatte ich mit storm hc scheiben auch, verschiedene beläge probiert, sattel peinlichst genau justiert und auch sonst war alle ordnungsgemäss.
> wurde mir dann zu blöd, mit den trickstuff scheiben war alles gut dann, habe die in kombi mit original magura belägen 8.p.
> andere kombi habe ich mit hope floating scheiben-auch da ist alles top.
> shimano ist auch ned verkehrt.


Danke, gute Infos. DOT will ich auch los werden, wie gesagt aber leider noch ne Formula RX am Bike meiner Frau. Aber bei meinen will ich davon weg.

Rubbeln am eBike mit MT5/MT4 wird dann erstmal akzeptiert, irritiert aber schon. Irgendwann zumindest vorn vielleicht mal ne Trickstuff Scheibe montieren.

Am AMS schlafe ich nochmal eine Nacht über die Entscheidung MT5 vorn/hinten oder MT520. Oder doch ne SLX oder XT... 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Bucky2k (2. Januar 2021)

Soo, habe nun die Magura MT Trail Sport mit HC1 Hebeln montiert. Dazu vorn 203mm und hinten 180mm Galfer Wave Scheiben. Nach den ersten Einbremsversuchen würde ich sagen es hat sich gelohnt - die Fingerkraft hat sich schon jetzt halbiert bei gleichzeitig guter Dosierbarkeit. Mit den Galfer Wave ist vorerst weder vorn noch hinten ein Rubbeln spürbar - ich denke ich wechsle auch am eBike die Magura Storm HC gegen Galfer


----------

